# The Really Useful TCM Thread



## abster

Hi all,
muncho, jen1802 and I have all started using TCM (traditional chinese medicine) to help our ttc efforts. We thought we'd start a thread detailing our experiences to help any other girls who feel they'd like to try it. 
If you're thinking of trying TCM to help you ttc, I can recommend the book The Infertility Cure by Randine Lewis. My practitioner, Quing, told me it would be really helpful and she was spot-on! It explains the effects of TCM on infertility with great clarity and make so much sense that I can't quite describe its effects on me, other than inspirational. 
Anyway, here we are and we hope you find our experiences useful.
Abi x


----------



## abster

My First Acupuncture Session - 23rd November 2009
I was really looking forward to this and have great faith in its ability to help with fertility issues. The woman I went to helped 2 of my friends conceive, one of whom was about to start IVF, and she had a thank-you card on her reception wall from a woman she'd helped to have a baby following 3 failed IVF cycles.

When I arrived she had me fill in a registration form. She then took me into the treatment room, asked me what I wanted help with (conception and mucousy sinuses), looked at my tongue (this tells a lot about our health apparently) asked me a few questions about my periods: age they started (14 1/2), length (6-ish days), heavy/light (heavy), PMS (no), cramps (not since having #1 and lots of reflexology). She asked me if I get cold hands /feet (feet, yes); and about my digestive and urinary health (both very good, thanks). She also asked if I get anxious (yes, I can worry - particularly over TTC!)

She believes my kidneys are weak (evidenced by my tongue, and the facts that my periods started late-ish and we're having trouble conceiving) which she can help with. She recommended a book to me (The Infertility Cure, by Randine Lewis, PhD - I had a quick squizz in her copy and apparently the kidneys, liver and - I think - lungs are closely linked to the endocrine system (hormone production) and a small imbalance can throw fertility awry. I'll be looking for this book I think! Obviously there's more to it than that, but it was a quick squizz at a thick book.

She asked about my charting then gave me a paper chart to fill in for this month and asked me to bring all my Fertility Friend charts next week (weekly appointments for a while) - she can tell a lot about the cycle by looking at temps and the shape of the chart. I told her about my short luteal phase (8-11 days) and that I think I have low progesterone levels because I breast fed for a long time and have read that prolactin can suppress progesterone levels - she didn't seem to agree with this, at least not in my case. She's also a chinese herbalist and has said after loking at my sharts and treating me again next week she may well give me some herbs to help lengthen my LP.

The Treatment:

She had me take off my boots and lie face-down on the bed and put a couple of needles in the back of my skull, just at the top of my neck, which gave me a slightly dull feeling, for a moment and then nothing more unless I moved my head. Another needle went in along my backbone, near the small of my back. I was then left with blankets on, under a heat lamp and left to relax.

When I moved onto my back she put 3 needles in my uterine area, with the heat lamp above my tummy, and a couple just above each ankle and again left me to relax. Again this didn't hurt other than a slightly dull sensation as they went in. She also checked on tenderness in other areas.

When she took these out, she put a few little sticky squares in my right ear, with pressure points on them and said that I'm to press each one for a few minutes about 10 times each day - these were to help me not to stress, she said, and I need to keep them dry otherwise they'll fall off.

Phew. She was very calm, gentle and professional. I'm going back next week for another session.

When I walked out of there I felt very, very light and slightly tingly, in a very good way. I think I'm going to enjoy this.
x


----------



## abster

Abi's 2nd Acupuncture Appointment - 30th November 2009
At my 2nd appointment today, my practitioner looked at my charts and, apart from telling me I'm doing my temps wrong - I should just be taking my temp whenever I wake up in the morning, as long as it's straight after a block of 3 hours' sleep (not lying still for half an hour if I wake up at 6:30!), which would stop them being so erratic - said that the charts also tell her (high menstruation temps, slow post-ov rise and dips below the line post-ov, sub-11-day lp) that I have a progesterone deficiency.
So I'm a numpty, but I was right about the progesterone.
I showed her everything I'm taking today and she said it's fine. (EPO and agnus castus pre-ov, B-100, Pregnacare and Omega 3:6:9 oils in case I haven't mentioned it often enough just yet). She also gave me some herbal tablets (12 2 x day).

I told her I'm keeping my feet wrapped up to keep them warm when I'm sitting around, whilst at the same time keeping a hot wheat bag on my lower abdomen. That'll sort out my cold uterus!

Did I tell you my diagnosis is kidney yang deficiency and cold uterus? Makes perfect sense if you have the book I've been banging on about.

I have the stickers on my ear again. Found they worked very well last week - deeply relaxing, piching them between my fingers, seriously.

More next monday!

Abi x


----------



## Jaxvipe

wow i am very excited to see how this works for you!! :dust:


----------



## bernina

Thanks for sharing abster, very interesting stuff. I think I may have some sort of hormonal imbalance or deficiency. Fertility speacialist said my lining is thin and my eggs small for the cycle day I was at during the appt. Very curious to see how this works for you. Will be following closely. Good luck and baby dust!!


----------



## muncho

hiya

i have been for 2 sessions so far of acupuncture and 1 refloxology:

acupuncture. My experience is similar to absters. i felt it really relaxing and i have read so many things about how it can help with ttc. We will soon be going for IVF and in our booklet for the clinic it recommends acupuncture. This is a big things for doctors to agree that complimenatary therapy works as normally they are sceptical about these things.
My 2nd session was not as good but thats beacuse i was on CD2 and you cant really interfere the the blood flow so i had a bit if a massage.
at the moment i am not taking the herbs but thats because last week i started taking the following:

wheatgrass
pregnacare from zita west
omega 3 tabs
EPO (af-ov)

so i need my body to get used to these tabs before i start bombarding it with even more.

my next session is on friday 4th . as we are trying to concieve naturally this month he is trying to get as many done by ov as possible....


Refexology : found it very relaxing. I have one one functional tube but 2 functional ovaries . She sayd i have good energy from my ovaries which is really good :)

Now i think i normally ov from my left ( as i get the pain). This is the side where i only have the non functional tube so idealy i need to ov from the right.

the day after this reflexologu for the 1st time since ttc i felt twinges oin my right. I HAVE NEVER had this. I knew wasnt ov as i was due af ..... so dont know what that means...

finally my af is normally a regular 28 days and last for 2 days. This month it was 25 days and lasted for 3. I need it to last for longer as i have endo and my lining is not thick enough to implant!

so there are 3 reasons why this could have been different:

1) acupuncture has encouraged more blood flow to the uterus - which is what i want
2) i had a laparoscopy 3weeks ago. Alhtough this should not interfer with AF
3) i ahve strated taking a cocktail of vitamins and its scrwed it up a bit this month

eiether way i dont know but i will be carrying on with both and would highly recommend it

good luch.......phew long post!


----------



## abster

Crap! Was part-way through long entry and it disappeared! Think I hit Control and some random other key :hissy:

Found myself cooking up herbs in the kitchen last night - OH has started going to the Chinese MEdicine Centre for treatment for his psoriasis and was given dried chinese herbs ot take. We have to boil them up to make 400ml of tea and he takes 100ml twice a day, 30 mins after breakfast and tea. Boiling up som emore on monday night. Thought I'd write about his treatment as well.

My nose hasn't been blocked and runny in teh morning since I started the acu, so I've been able to do my yoga. Hurrah for acu!
Abi x


----------



## wanabamummy

Very interesting thread . Very intriged! Will be following you guys!


----------



## muncho

Had my 2nd acu appt on Friday. was very good. Scott ( the acu guy) starts off with a back massage to try to release any blockages - a sthey can also affect blood flow to the organs

Anyway we had our session and he was asking me how i felt, was i stressed? am i sleelping better etc..

well i asked my DH how i have the last few weeks ( bearing in mind all our bad news re: IVf etc and all our bloods which came back with poor results , so its been stressful)
and he said i have been surprsingly calmer and less irritable etc etc. i was shocked coz i felt the same. Im sure its the acu as scott said to me that acu regluates the hormones which also helps stress etc...........

cheeky DH says he would pay for me to have acu everyday :) i gave him a slap!


----------



## abster

Abi's 3rd Acu Appointment.

Quing says my chart is far better now I'm temping after a sleep of at least 3 hours, rather than trying to lie still til temp time. Brilliant! Check it out! I'm 3dpo.

I've had a chesty cough this week, so she treated me for that as well.

Started off on my front, with 2 needles in my scalp, 4 at the top of my back, in the middle and 2 near the small of my back. Lay there being warm and relexed under blankets and a heat lamp for a while and then she came back, removed the needles at the top of my back and replaced them with what I can only describe as a soft, playdoughy ball with a ruddy heavy weight in it. She told me my chest should clear by the end of tomorrow and I've certainly been bringing up more this evening (nice, cheers Ab).

Then onto my back. 2 needles in each of my legs, maybe mid-calf height on the inside and in in my lower left abdomen, about where you'd imagine your ovary is. Blankets and lamp back on. Nearly fell asleep thi stime, very relaxed.

I have herb spots in my right ear again, for liver, kidneys, heart and hormones, to press hard for a little while each day, individually, 10 times.
At the end she gave me another bottle of the pills I'm already taking, called Kidney Qui Pill from the Golden Cabinet. These are apparently an ancient "recipe" thousands of years old and are very versatile and effective.

I have another appt at 3pm next monday - watch this space!

Abi x


----------



## abster

Hey munch, sounds like you're finding the acu a really positive experience. Brilliant. Am really enjoying it myself. I think it's probably helping you to deal with the stress of the last few weeks, which can only be a good thing right? Your posts sound happier than they were a couple of weeks ago and I reckon doing something for yourself is helping you too.
Yay! Go muncho! :friends:
Abi x


----------



## glitterqueen

Can I join in?
I have had two sessions of accupuncture and also taking herbs. Very relaxing and have just tested for ov on day 13 and the line is he darkest i have ever seen it!! I seem to be reacting to the herbs-bad ibs symptoms since taking but defo feel a lot of twinges going on in my uterus. I have needles in my scalp and forehead and all around my uterus and lower legs and feet. these stay in for 50 mins. Will be interesting to see if the positions change for next appt after i have ov'ed.
good luck everyone - ps the herbs are disgusting !!!


----------



## abster

Hi Glitterqueen,
Of course you can join us, we were hoping to get input from other people - the more people's experiences we have, the more useful it'll be to other girls. 

My OH really likes his herbal decoction, reckons it tastes like Pernod. 

Looking forward to reading about your acu sessions as you have more of them.

Abi x


----------



## WelshRose

This thread is Fab Abi...thankyou for bringing it to my attention hun...I almost want to send you off for acu now just so I can read about it!:dohh::rofl:
I've just ordered The Infertility Cure book By Dr Randine Lewis....thought I'd plug it again for you...you should be on commission:winkwink:
I work in a hospital and we have a complementary therapy department on-site and I know they do acu for patients....might see if they can fit me in...but will also look for a TCM practitioner near to where I live. Do you mind me asking is this all very costly....the herbs etc?....no price is to great if it means a healthly bfp just have no idea how much to expect it to cost.

:hugs: and :dust: to you all girls and thankyou for sharing your experiences and creating an inspiring thread:thumbup: xxx


----------



## WelshRose

Just a quick msg....:rofl:....I've just googled & found a local TCM clinic.....I've just given them a ring but had to leave an a/phone msg....hopefully they'll ring me back tonight:yipee:

Hope you're all having a good day...:hugs:


----------



## Jen1802

WelshRose said:


> Just a quick msg....:rofl:....I've just googled & found a local TCM clinic.....I've just given them a ring but had to leave an a/phone msg....hopefully they'll ring me back tonight:yipee:
> 
> Hope you're all having a good day...:hugs:

Oh that's brilliant Welshrose, welcome to the club! I'm beginning to suspect my acupuncturist won't be able to prescribe herbs to me but I'll just have to wait and see. Depending on her diagnosis I can then go to a TCM herbalist and get the recommended herbs based on diagnosis. I can't wait for Thursday now! I'm on CD 17. My chart was a complete mess but since Thursday I've been taking it as soon as I first waken rather than lie in bed for any length of time. It seems to be doing the trick, chart seems a lot less erratic now! 
xo Jen


----------



## Jen1802

Right girls update! Decided that I would try a different clinic to see if they had any appointments available. So I've an appointment this evening with a TCM clinic up from my work at 6.30pm! :happydance: So excited!! They seemed lovely and I'm convinced the other practitioner wouldn't have been able to prescribe me any herbs so I'm really, really happy now!:winkwink: Will let you's know how I get on tomorrow!! :hugs:
XO Jen


----------



## muncho

yesterday had acupuncture, and really enjoyed it.

he starts off with a quick 5 min back massage then sticks a few needles in my lower back for a minute or so then i turn and lie on my back

He then sticks i needle in each foot , knee and my stomach and then 1 each side on my ovary. Then he attach;s the needles to the electrodes until i can feel pulsing at each needle point. he gives me a quick head massage and facial

Then he puts in 4/5 needles on my head. I fell asleep and felt really really calm and de stressed. it was lovely

After the acu, i do have afew twinges etc round the tummy area , i dont know if thats normal but it feels like something is happening.

I started my TCM herb tablets today. I feel like a real druggie with all these pills everyday.

Today i went for a chinese massage......lovely. She started off doing a similar massage to the acu guy. Then she did something called cupping...


i dont know how to describe it. Its like a sink plunger that sucks up the skin and then its clipped whilst its sucked ...there were about 10 of these on my back. She left me for about 20 mins and had heat on my back. It was lovely

Then she gave me a massage to get rid of toxins. I didnt want to get up when she was done 

I have been really pampering myself. I love it. I wish i could afford to do this all the time.

Tomorrow reflexology...


----------



## muncho

Abs: i am much happier than i was a few weeks ago, I have had time to digest the news and im loving all this therapy. should be ov this week, so hopefully ill get my BFP naturally and NO IVF...

Glitter hi and welcome, didnt think to tell you about this post. look foward to hearing your stories..

Jen: Cant wait to see how you got on !

welshrose. My acu costs £45, Reflex £35 ( each an hour session) and herbs so far £10 for 10 day supply. I need to nourish my blood before i take other herbs


----------



## muncho

Ladies i suggest you try wheatgrass, This is also very good for us
I am taking the powder form but you can take tablets or grow your own grass - if you can be bothered

TRY IT...x


----------



## abster

Hi Welshrose, I'm ever so pleased you're so excited about TCM. Once I had my first session and got my mitts on the book I almost felt I'd been hit by a lightning bolt or something. How did I not know all about this before? I've been into alternative therapies for ages but my reason for not trying acu was a misunderstanding about giving blood. I give blood and had got it into my head that after having acu, unless on the NHS, you could no longer give blood. A few weeks ago - the day before I made my first appt in fact - I re-read the leaflet and... you can't give blood for 4 months after acu. Given that I'll be pregnant and then BF, that's no issue at all. What a donkey! :dohh::dohh:

Price-wise, it's £35 for a 45-min treatment, but I'm always there an hour and pay no more. The first week I paid a £10 registration fee and for the past 2 weeks I've been given pills at £8.50 a bottle. 

Jen, you're being needled as I write! I'm really pleased you managed to get an earlier appt. Want an update as soon as you get home!!

Muncho, I love your PMA! I hoped you'd start thinking like that. Am really glad you mentioned acu - that's what made me recheck the leaflet because I really wanted to try it, havign had it work for 2 friends - you just nudged me into it. I'll go into the health food shop on after #1's swimming lesson on thursday and check out the wheatgrass.
I've heard about cupping - interesting to hear exactly how it's done. 
I had to cancel reflexology yesterday because my friend who has #1 was ill and everybody else was busy (just like last week, the buggers!). 

Yay! This thread seems to be turning out just like we hoped!

Abi xx

ps I've bought extra slipper socks to keep my cold feet warm and keep my feet on a big cushion with a beanbag wrapped round them to keep them warm, plus a heated wheat bag on my abdomen. Take that, cold uterus!!


----------



## Dee L

Hi can I join too? :hi:

Ive been getting acupuncture weekly since 26 October as we have unexplained infertility. I too have kidney qi deficiency. So have cold hands/feet, sore knees & I used to get up to pee during the night too. Amazingly I dont get up during the night anymore.

I dont get a heat lamp but Ive had a few sessions where Ive had moxabustion where she lights a cigar type thing & holds it an inch away from the area & its supposed to warm up your qi!

Well fingers crossed it helps us achieving our :bfp:s

Wishing you all :dust:

Dee x


----------



## muncho

welcome Dee ..

Abs im so glad that i encouraged you to start the acu. I think i mentioned my sis went thru IVF a few years ago and i donated my eggs (she has 2 kids - who are gorgoeus) and i told her about acu then as i did a bit of research into it then
to be honest i never used to believe stuff like this and dh thinks im wasting my money .I told him to go and read about it then tell me what he thinks as i had formed an opinion on a topic i knew nothing about! naughty me!

Where's JEN??? probably fallen asleep

i keep forgetting to mention i have started a journal . Its in LLTC. only prob is i should have started it in TTC as i dont know that many people in LLTC :( billy no mates

oh yea i also love the idea of keeping the uterus warm...hot water bottles! also i keep my car seats heated...yayy..

x


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls
Well had my first session last night. She said that she thinks I just have a slight hormone inbalance (easily rectified:happydance:) I've a cold uterus some Kidney yang deficiency with spleen deficiency. So I've to keep my hands, abdomen and feet warm too! She checked my pulse and tongue and then she gave me acupuncture on my head, abdomen, hands, feet, and legs. She then left me under a heat lamp and blankets for about 50 minutes. She also prescribed me tea. It's in powder form and tastes pretty rough. I took one last night and it wasn't too bad, then I had another one this morning and for some reason my gag reflex kept kicking in! :dohh: Managed to choke it down though. Suspect it's because I had just ate fruit for breakfast and the taste of the tea mixed with the taste of the fruit just did not go! I feel so much more relaxed today but I have to say it cost a fortune! £40 for the acupuncture and £40 for the herbs! Near fainted but have spoken to DH and he said if it results in a healthy BFP then it'll be worth it. She said that I shouldn't have to take as much after the first cycle but for one full cycle I need to take the larger amount of herbs. I've another appointment next Thursday so will update then! Feeling so positive though! :happydance:
XO Jen


----------



## Jen1802

Oh forgot to mention as well but after the acupuncture and even this morning I'm getting a slight twinge around where my right ovary would be. Was really excited when I still felt it this morning, wonder if it's starting to work already???? 
XO Jen


----------



## muncho

Well i have some NEWS......... 6 weeks ago i had my fsh done and it was 11.5 ( means its high) which is why i have started the acu and reflex and wheatgrass etc

well last week i had another fsh test and................

its dropped by half to 6.0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am so shocked , i have made some changes but it would only have been about 10 days by the time i took the test. Have a look at my signature to see what i have been doing. Im really pleased but confused as to how quickly it has come down!

i have just checked my diary and i had 2 sessions of acu and 1 reflex before the test, so who knows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Jen : glad you enjoyed it, it is V expensive but its worth it i guess..
i too have strange twinges afterwards, so maybe it can work quickly


----------



## Jen1802

muncho said:


> Well i have some NEWS......... 6 weeks ago i had my fsh done and it was 11.5 ( means its high) which is why i have started the acu and reflex and wheatgrass etc
> 
> well last week i had another fsh test and................
> 
> its dropped by half to 6.0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am so shocked , i have made some changes but it would only have been about 10 days by the time i took the test. Have a look at my signature to see what i have been doing. Im really pleased but confused as to how quickly it has come down!
> 
> i have just checked my diary and i had 2 sessions of acu and 1 reflex before the test, so who knows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jen : glad you enjoyed it, it is V expensive but its worth it i guess..
> i too have strange twinges afterwards, so maybe it can work quickly


Wow! That is brilliant Muncho, the acupuncture and reflexology must be working :happydance: I'm so pleased for you!!!! I really hope my body responds as quickly as yours has! The twinges must mean it's working. I've been trying to google the ingredients in my tea, the only ones I've found so far are horny goatweed and white peony flower. Now just to find out what the other 20 do! :haha:
XO Jen


----------



## abster

Hey Jen, really pleased to read that you had such a positive experience - and yes, blow the cost!! It's great to feel you're doing something positive to help yourself, isn't it? Plus it feels like a lot of pampering (gaggy herbal concoctions excepted!). Have you tried checking our book to find out about the herbs? Or 

Hey Munch, great news about your FSH levels!! One of my friends was treated with acu for that after 2 years' trying to conceive and on the verge of IVF and after 4 sessions she was pregnant. That's the kind of thing that boosts your PMA! It's amazing what tweaking your hormones and getting rid of some blockages can do, isn't it?

Abi x


----------



## Jen1802

abster said:


> Hey Jen, really pleased to read that you had such a positive experience - and yes, blow the cost!! It's great to feel you're doing something positive to help yourself, isn't it? Plus it feels like a lot of pampering (gaggy herbal concoctions excepted!). Have you tried checking our book to find out about the herbs? Or
> 
> Hey Munch, great news about your FSH levels!! One of my friends was treated with acu for that after 2 years' trying to conceive and on the verge of IVF and after 4 sessions she was pregnant. That's the kind of thing that boosts your PMA! It's amazing what tweaking your hormones and getting rid of some blockages can do, isn't it?
> 
> Abi x

Hey Abi
Yes I checked through the book, there is another ingredient in it which was mentioned in the book but I can't recall what it was. Aside from that I'll have to keep checking, they are all in latin so think I'll bring the ingredient list into work with me tomorrow and do a search. That story about your friend is really inspiring Abi! I'm convinced it'll sort out my hormone problem so my body will start ovulating again. The practitioner, Cathy kept saying that when I'm pregnant as opposed to if. It was nice to hear such positive reinforcement that it will definitely happen!! I'm so much more relaxed and chilled out as well, I think just happier in general sums it up. Will have to change my avatar now!!! :haha:
xo Jen


----------



## abster

Sorry Eeyore...:wave:


----------



## muncho

Had my 2nd session on reflexology today. She said my intestines have unblocked and something about my spleen. I told her my news about the fsh. I dounbt if 1 session of reflex made a difference but who knows
she said i was a very different person from 2 weeks ago. I said i feel alot better and am comig to terms with everything and trying to stay positive.
Am due to see her xmas week. She does like visualisation and i think it works 

told Dh news about the fsh, he was sooooooooo happy. It feels like we have won the lottery...errrrr wake up call..you still have a blocked tube , endo and you STILL have to have IVF....pooooo! but good news anyway


----------



## jojo-m

muncho thats really good! I've just booked a first session for reflexology, wanted acupuncture but thats more expensive and a bit much for my meagre student nurse bursary so thought i'd give the reflexology a go, I've read some good things about it and you've just convinced me a little bit more. 

Jo x


----------



## muncho

Jen and Abs

im not having the herbs at the mo. im taking 3 tabs a day to nourish my blood, then he will give me the herbs in about 10 days..
cant wait to see what happens for us this year :)


----------



## WelshRose

Hey girls...:hugs:
Just wanted to say hi...so glad that you're all feeling so positive at the moment!:yipee:....:dust: and everything crossed for those magical :bfp: super soon!
I love reading this thread!
Well I ended up ringing the TCM clinic again that I had left an answerphone msg on and she asked me what I wanted to use it for....hormonal imbalance/sub fertility...and she said that they don't do that?!....wondering whether they really know what they're doing?
Anyway DH passed a clinic when he was working so called in and had a chat to the lady. This lady goes all over the world treating people apparently and has just come back from Jersey. She leaves today to go home to China until the 5th Jan:sad2: She does traditional chinese herbal medicine, conventional acupuncture and modern acupunture-without needles-audiowave therapy. I gave her a ring and had a chat, she seemed really lovely and definately knew what she was talking about. I'm hoping to contact her later and arrange an appointment for the 9th Jan for a consultation and herbs and then acupuncture 2wks later. 
I also managed to get into one of the reflexology sessions that they do for staff at work on the 9th Jan.....Roll on the New Year!:yipee:

Hope everyone is ok...:hugs:


----------



## Jen1802

WelshRose said:


> Hey girls...:hugs:
> Just wanted to say hi...so glad that you're all feeling so positive at the moment!:yipee:....:dust: and everything crossed for those magical :bfp: super soon!
> I love reading this thread!
> Well I ended up ringing the TCM clinic again that I had left an answerphone msg on and she asked me what I wanted to use it for....hormonal imbalance/sub fertility...and she said that they don't do that?!....wondering whether they really know what they're doing?
> Anyway DH passed a clinic when he was working so called in and had a chat to the lady. This lady goes all over the world treating people apparently and has just come back from Jersey. She leaves today to go home to China until the 5th Jan:sad2: She does traditional chinese herbal medicine, conventional acupuncture and modern acupunture-without needles-audiowave therapy. I gave her a ring and had a chat, she seemed really lovely and definately knew what she was talking about. I'm hoping to contact her later and arrange an appointment for the 9th Jan for a consultation and herbs and then acupuncture 2wks later.
> I also managed to get into one of the reflexology sessions that they do for staff at work on the 9th Jan.....Roll on the New Year!:yipee:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok...:hugs:


Oh that's really good news WelshRose! I know you probably just want to hurry up and get started but it'll be worth the wait!! :thumbup:
XO Jen


----------



## Jen1802

Argh my chart is driving me mad! I know I'm not ovulating from the tests the doctor ran and I've been bad this month as I've not checked my temps everyday (usually at weekends I forget:dohh:) but my temperatures have started going up without any ovulation dip (confirming I'm not ovulating!) I really hope the herbs and acupuncture work and sort my body out sooner rather than later. Will just have to wait and see what happens next cycle. Cathy was telling me that my cycle was the perfect length (28 days) and that we just need to get my body to ovulate on day 14 now...here's hoping for good things with cycle 8!!! :happydance:
xo Jen


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls just out of interest for any of you's that are on herbal prescriptions have any of you's noticed any side effects?? Since I've started taking the herbs from about yesterday evening onwards I have a really strong salty taste in my mouth (no I've not bit my tongue or anything). Just curious to know if anyone else has noticed anything..
Jen xo


----------



## muncho

ladies another session of acu today.
I told him about the fsh drop, he didnt really have much to say about it. I thought he would be dead pleased, Nevermind.
He put the needles in the same places but today he put one on my right wrist. I dont what he touched but i sharp pain that went thru to my middle finger. OH my god, it really hurt. He moved it and it was fine. MAn that put me off

I didnt fall asleep today, i think my mind was racing for some reason. 
I think i mentioned he gave me some tablets that i need to take for 10days to nourish my blood. then im guessing he will give me the herbs..they sound vile!!


yesterday i went to a chinese massage place in London called SEN. I have cupping done. Anyone heard of it. They out like these cups on your back which sucks air out. the method of using glass or plastic cups to create localized pressure by a vacuum
Gosh it hurt. they left them for about 15 mins then gave me a massage.

LAst night my hubbie said 'waht the hell are those marks on your back' i said 'waht the acupuncture needle marks?'

He told me to look in the mirror. My back has about 8 large red/balck circles where the cups were. Looks like in have been burnt. EWWWWWW

Dont think i will be doing that again!


----------



## glitterqueen

Jen1802 said:


> Hey girls just out of interest for any of you's that are on herbal prescriptions have any of you's noticed any side effects?? Since I've started taking the herbs from about yesterday evening onwards I have a really strong salty taste in my mouth (no I've not bit my tongue or anything). Just curious to know if anyone else has noticed anything..
> Jen xo

Hi Juen
Just noticed you r going to the same accupuncturist as me-I licve in NI as well!!!
My herbs gave me the runs and my tummy constantly feels bloared and warm. cathy said this wasn't typical but could be cuz I have IBS. Cathy is lovely and she also talks about when i am preggers and didn't bat an eyelid over my age.!
but aren't the herbs minging!! holding your nose helps x


----------



## abster

Hey, if 1/3 of the people on here are going to that practice it must be good!

Muncho, my OH has been taking herbs for his psoriasis - I've been boiling them up in the kitchen - and he likes them! You never know, you might like them too. 

I remember a few years ago I saw a picture of Gwyneth Paltrow in a backless dress with big circles on her back - she'd been going for cupping sessions. Have they started fading yet? 
Abi x


----------



## calliebaby

Make sure to keep your back covered for at least 2 days after having a cupping treatment. Cupping opens up the pores in the back and if left uncovered after a treatment, can lead to what TCM calls "wind-cold invasion". Basically you are more likely to get sick/ a cold. The "marks" that cupping causes are more like hickeys. They look like a bruise but do not hurt. The amount of suction can be adjusted, so if you do it again, let your practitioner know if it is too strong for you. The last thing that an acupuncturist wants is for their patient to be uncomfortable in a treatment that should be very relaxing. If you have any questions about Chinese medicine/acupuncture, feel free to ask me/pm me.


----------



## Jen1802

Hey Glitterqueen I've literally just started last Tuesday. How many sessions have you gone to so far? The doctor had told me that I wasn't ovulating and I'm being referred to the infertility clinic at the Royal but wanted to try TCM in the meantime as I think it'll definitely help! Have you noticed any improvments so far? The herbs are awful but I'm managing to take them ok at the moment. I def think there is liquorice in it just from the taste. I'm supposed to be going on Thursday again but going to try and get it reorganised to tomorrow evening. Will let you's know how I get on! My bbt is doing my head in though. Apparently I ovulated on Friday but there was no preovulation dip so I don't know plus my temps are just steadily coming down now. So frustrating as I don't think I have ovulated as my temps are now coming straight down again. Argh!! Oh well patience is a virtue. I reckon it'll probably take about 3 cycles or so to sort itself out.
Hope everyone is well! The cupping sounds painful Muncho think I'll stick to the acupuncture for now!
xox


----------



## abster

Hey girls,
I have acu this afternoon (4th appt) and am interested to see what she'll do as I'm on CD1 today. Sodding witch got me :cry:
Abi x


----------



## abster

Jen man, what're you on about?? You ovulated!! :happydance: Not everybody has a pre-ov dip, so don't worry about that. You've had 3 elevated temps way above the line and you haven't gone back down below the line yet. I'd say the acu is working very well for you!
My just-finished chart is certainly a lot healthier after my first acu session - a combo of the effects of the acu and measuring my temp after 3 hours, bugger the time. Hey, maybe this cycle will be the one for both of us!
Abi x :hugs:


----------



## Jen1802

abster said:


> Hey girls,
> I have acu this afternoon (4th appt) and am interested to see what she'll do as I'm on CD1 today. Sodding witch got me :cry:
> Abi x

Oh Abi damn witch!!! I already know I'll be getting a visit from her this month as well coz of my temps. I don't know if they do anything on CD1 that book says rest for the first 3 days unless the pain is really bad and no herbs but maybe your practitioner may do something different. Let us know how you get on! :hugs:
xo Jen


----------



## Jen1802

abster said:


> Jen man, what're you on about?? You ovulated!! :happydance: Not everybody has a pre-ov dip, so don't worry about that. You've had 3 elevated temps way above the line and you haven't gone back down below the line yet. I'd say the acu is working very well for you!
> My just-finished chart is certainly a lot healthier after my first acu session - a combo of the effects of the acu and measuring my temp after 3 hours, bugger the time. Hey, maybe this cycle will be the one for both of us!
> Abi x :hugs:

:dohh: Your probably right but I thought there was always supposed to be a pre ovulation dip. :happydance: That's me happy now! LOL! Are the temps not supposed to continue up until AF though and then drop??? Mine seem to be dropping rather quickly. Oh well here's hoping the acupuncture and herbs have more of an impact next month. Your cycle looks good Abi, I've not been keeping an eye on the time I've been taking the temps just as soon as I wake up. FX'd for next month!!! Let me know how you get on today with your acupuncture!
xo Jen:hugs:


----------



## muncho

Had acu yesterday (post ov i think) so he did exactly the same as usual but no needles in mu ovaries this time.
Im beginning to get very tense when the needles are going in as a few time he has gone in too deep or hit a nerve or something which has sent shooting pains down my leg or hand..


Abs, i dont think he will out needles in you .If anything it will be on your back, as in chinese medicine you interefere with the flow of blood...or thats what i was told. Ill be interested to see what happens


----------



## glitterqueen

heygirls
just read a blog on care fertility web site where the fs said that anyone having ivf should never take the chinese herbs as they are full of toxic substances. the accu is ok but no herbs-just wondered if anyone else heard that. I will check with FS at appt in Jan but just wanted to put it out there!
3rd appt with Cathy on friday morning-she is changing accu points ad I ov on 7/ 8th dec so will be going for implantion boost-heres hoping there is a sticky bean in there I was a bit of a muppet and POAS this morning 8 days after ov cuz I felt queasy but was negitive so told myself off!!! Just hopeful what with the lap and the accu so fingers crossed xx
sorry the witch got you abs x


----------



## muncho

Oh thats interseting glitter..
mine has not mentioned any herbs,he has only given me tablets. Nothing to boil or anything, Is that the same?


----------



## glitterqueen

Hi Muncho
prob is - i have tablets and also ground herbs which I mox with hot water and drink-don't have to boil them. I think i will take them but stop before I start ivf. My practitioner is specilist in ivf so I am sure she would stop me anyway-the article was on the care sheffield bulletin board so take a look. Good luck for Norway incase I forget !!
x


----------



## abster

Hi girls,
Jen, your temp stays up but doesn't necessarily keep going up and up. It can stay up and then plummet. With a progesterone deficiency, such as mine, the temps don't go all that high because it's the prog that elevates your temp.

Randine Lewis doesn't mention anything about avoiding herbs during IVF. ISn't the stuff they use for IVF a little bit toxic? Like you say, though, she'll know what to do. 

Quing told me to stop taking my TCM pills until cd4, which is exactly what you said Jen. I'm taking some others she's given me to ease my chesty cold.

Got to go, back soon xx


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Girls...:wave:

Hope you're all doing ok:hugs:

Sorry the nasty :witch: got you Abi:hugs:

Jen...I'm definately with Abi Hun.....those crosshairs are for real:happydance:....I think I've only had a pre-O dip once in the year that I've been charting Hun....fingers crossed for you sweets:hugs:

Muncho...when are you testing Hun? Hope you get your :bfp:

Glitter...I just wanted to wish you heaps of luck for the IVF Hun, I've read that the chances of it being successful are drastically increased when combining it with acu...Everything crossed for you lovely:hugs:

Well nothing exciting to report from this end....I'm desperate for the :witch: to arrive just to end this nightmare cycle:wacko: 
'THE' Book arrived yesterday and I've munched my way thru the first two chapters....as you said Abi...very inspirational:thumbup:

Right girls I must go and sort DS's brekkie now but will look forward to checking in on the thread later.....can't wait to be a valid poster:winkwink:

:hugs::flow::hugs:


----------



## abster

Thanks welshrose x

Hey Jen, was reading THE BOOK again last nigth (a friend has had it for a week) and she does say that you should have a pre-ov dip, which I get every month, but you've definitely still ovulated. I wish she mentioned the significance of the drop, it would be very useful! Probably to do with a sudden, final surge in teh oestrogen level. Having the dip certainly isn't the be-all and end-all though because my progesterone levels are still buggered. 

Glad you're enjoying THE BOOK welshrose, it's a real eye-opener, don't you think?

Need to do my post about yesterday now.
Abi x


----------



## abster

Right, yesterday, when I had the session, was CD1. We had a chat about my chart - my progesterone is still too low & my LP is too short and it's all a matter of how quickly my body responds to the treatment. 

On the plus side, my six-day, pms-free, pain-free, clot-free bright red flow is perfect, as is the lask of any kind of ovulation pain. Yay! Think I could do with ovulating earlier; it seems my follicles aren't developing fast enough. Either that or a longer LP please. My friend with 3 little ones (who's tried for a total of 6 cycles. DOn't get me started....!!!!!!!!!!!) has 35-day cycles so I'm not too bothered about the perfect 28-day cycle length. I digress...

I told Quing (pronounced Ching, I now know) that my chest is still bad - any kind of exertion has made me breathless for example - and she seemed quite concerned about this. 

I started on my front with needles in the top of my back (for my cold), needles in the bottom of my back, as usual and the heat lamp on me. 

After a while she put a cup on my upper back instead of the needles (I now know what she out on me last week was a cup, not a rubbery, heavily-weighted thing, because she told me what she was doing this time). 

Then I went onto my back and had needles for my cold in my chest, creases of my elbows and my right ankle. For my cycle I had needles in my abdomen (about 4 I think) and my right leg. She left me for quite a long time, checking in every so often and I nearly fell asleep. 


She's told me not to take the pills I already have until CD4. Has given me some pills for my chest - 15, twice a day. If these haven't worked by the end of today I'm to up it to 30, twice a day. If I'm not better on Thursday I'm to ring her and arrange to go in on friday morning and she'll give me some herbs to cook up. 
I want to point out that she began by telling me when he was treating me that I should see my doctore about my chest and I asked if there's anything she could give me instead, rather than being given antibiotics. I also asked if I could see her again if they've not worked by thursday. 

I have to say, my chest seems a bit better already today. Huzzar! Now, where's my embryo??

Abi x


----------



## glitterqueen

Jen1802 said:


> Hey Glitterqueen I've literally just started last Tuesday. How many sessions have you gone to so far? The doctor had told me that I wasn't ovulating and I'm being referred to the infertility clinic at the Royal but wanted to try TCM in the meantime as I think it'll definitely help! Have you noticed any improvments so far? The herbs are awful but I'm managing to take them ok at the moment. I def think there is liquorice in it just from the taste. I'm supposed to be going on Thursday again but going to try and get it reorganised to tomorrow evening. Will let you's know how I get on! My bbt is doing my head in though. Apparently I ovulated on Friday but there was no preovulation dip so I don't know plus my temps are just steadily coming down now. So frustrating as I don't think I have ovulated as my temps are now coming straight down again. Argh!! Oh well patience is a virtue. I reckon it'll probably take about 3 cycles or so to sort itself out.
> Hope everyone is well! The cupping sounds painful Muncho think I'll stick to the acupuncture for now!
> xox

hey jen managed to miss this post- i am going on thurs i will be day23 so she said she will be changing needles etc but woke up this morning with af feelings in tummy so prob out for this cycle boo x


----------



## Jen1802

Hey Abi
Thanks for that. I'll assume I've def ovulated though because of the rise in temps. If only I could get this stupid luteal phase sorted out!!! I've my acupuncture this evening so interested to see what she'll do at CD 24? Was getting crampy kind of feelings last night but I've not had any ovulation pain this month at all. That's a first! Interested to see if I'll get any AF pains this month. Due on Sunday (I've no doubt the witch will arrive!) so will just have to see what the weekend brings. I'm hoping no cramps for a change!!! 
xo Jen


----------



## Betheney

Hey Jen

Thought i'd reply to you here as i thought this would be the most related place. Its not that i'm against Acupuncture even if you can do it without needles, and i know this is going to sound silly but i prefer not to deal with the bad things, i get it from my mother she's a total bury your head in the sand kind of person, when i get bills i don't open them and put them aside somewhere because i just think "i can't deal with that now" and whenever hubby wants to go over finances or talk about something crappy i just say "i'm not dealing with that right now" i don't think i could go to an acupuncturist because it would be admitting that something is definitely wrong and i don't think i can do that yet.... i have in insane pain in my right ovary most of the month and i know this sounds really really really dumb but i can't bring myself to go to the doctors yet, and about that book well i'd probably convince myself that i have everything wrong with me if i read it, as soon as i read symptoms i convince myself i have them all and thats whats wrong with me, (something else i developed from my mother) a few months ago i was convinced i had pelvic inflammatory disease then last month i was sure i have PCOS and then this month i'm positive i have progesterone deficiency although now with this super sore ovary i'm sure i have a cyst. hahaha. but i'm still not ready to go and ask for help, in case the answer will be bad. I'm just terrified of those bad answers, i feel somethings wrong but i couldn't be told something is.... not yet....

this doesn't really make much sense i don't think i'm wording it right.

When you ever thought something was wrong did you put off going to the doctors? thats what i'm doing with doctors and the Acu. I just couldn't do that right now. Plus i don't really have a doctor as i've moved inter state and my old doctor was a family friend so i could never ask anything female related.

and i would seriously convince myself everything is wrong if i read that book and then i'd be an anxious freak for weeks.


----------



## Jen1802

Betheney said:


> Hey Jen
> 
> Thought i'd reply to you here as i thought this would be the most related place. Its not that i'm against Acupuncture even if you can do it without needles, and i know this is going to sound silly but i prefer not to deal with the bad things, i get it from my mother she's a total bury your head in the sand kind of person, when i get bills i don't open them and put them aside somewhere because i just think "i can't deal with that now" and whenever hubby wants to go over finances or talk about something crappy i just say "i'm not dealing with that right now" i don't think i could go to an acupuncturist because it would be admitting that something is definitely wrong and i don't think i can do that yet.... i have in insane pain in my right ovary most of the month and i know this sounds really really really dumb but i can't bring myself to go to the doctors yet, and about that book well i'd probably convince myself that i have everything wrong with me if i read it, as soon as i read symptoms i convince myself i have them all and thats whats wrong with me, (something else i developed from my mother) a few months ago i was convinced i had pelvic inflammatory disease then last month i was sure i have PCOS and then this month i'm positive i have progesterone deficiency although now with this super sore ovary i'm sure i have a cyst. hahaha. but i'm still not ready to go and ask for help, in case the answer will be bad. I'm just terrified of those bad answers, i feel somethings wrong but i couldn't be told something is.... not yet....
> 
> this doesn't really make much sense i don't think i'm wording it right.
> 
> When you ever thought something was wrong did you put off going to the doctors? thats what i'm doing with doctors and the Acu. I just couldn't do that right now. Plus i don't really have a doctor as i've moved inter state and my old doctor was a family friend so i could never ask anything female related.
> 
> and i would seriously convince myself everything is wrong if i read that book and then i'd be an anxious freak for weeks.

LOL, I understand Betheney but the book isn't all doom and gloom. It's quite the opposite actually and more or less explains what you can do to make sure you are giving yourself the best possible chance of conceiving. Plus see the stress your putting yourself under at the moment it really is not going to do anything for you if anything it will make it 10 times more difficult to conceive. Check out his link, it's by the same author. :hugs:https://www.howtomakeafamily.com/experts/lewis/stress_and_unexplained_if.htm
XO Jen


----------



## muncho

Abs, how does he know you have low progesterone?


----------



## abster

Hi Munch,
Short LP and low post-ov temps are indicators of low progesterone levels. I have clear ovulation, but my temps post-ov don't go as high as they should and don't rise as immediately as they should, rather in a step-like way.
Abi x


----------



## muncho

oh i see, temping sure as hell tells you alot doesnt it. I dont bother anymore. Lasted for about 5 days!


----------



## Jen1802

Well had my 2nd acupuncture session last night. We started off just going over my BBT chart from fertility friend and Cathy confirmed that I had definitely ovulated! Woohoo! I explained that AF was due on Sunday so she focused all her acupuncture this time on yang points to increase the yang energy. Was very, very relaxing! She put two needles in my scalp, 5 on my stomach (none above the ovaries this time) About 3 on each leg and then two around my ankles and one on the top of my feet. Got prescribed the same herbs as before (another weeks supply) and I've my next appointment on Monday at 5pm. I was quizzing her about my chart as well as it's starting to go down (slowly) with no other rises in it and she said that was completely normal as long as it was above the baseline. She said on occasions it can dip below but if it goes back up again then not too worry. Either way I think she is convinced that its a luteal phase defect so I'm yang deficient. I'll be curious to see what she does on Monday as it'll be CD2 for me!
xo Jen


----------



## glitterqueen

Hi Jen
I am off to see cathy tomorrow and as I will be day 23 i suspect it might be the same treatment for me.I really hope it can sort out my pmt etc I get symptoms of sweats, moods,extremely weepy, sore boobs, bad cramps from day 21 onwards. I did ask the fs if this was a sign of dodgy hormones but he discounted it straight away and said it was my age. When I explained that it has always been like this he just shrugged his shoulders and ignored it
I think I will ask Cathy tomorrow if there is anything I can do. Its almost worse this minth and i am wondering if its anything to do with accupuncture/herbs. maybe it gets worse before it gets better!


----------



## Jen1802

glitterqueen said:


> Hi Jen
> I am off to see cathy tomorrow and as I will be day 23 i suspect it might be the same treatment for me.I really hope it can sort out my pmt etc I get symptoms of sweats, moods,extremely weepy, sore boobs, bad cramps from day 21 onwards. I did ask the fs if this was a sign of dodgy hormones but he discounted it straight away and said it was my age. When I explained that it has always been like this he just shrugged his shoulders and ignored it
> I think I will ask Cathy tomorrow if there is anything I can do. Its almost worse this minth and i am wondering if its anything to do with accupuncture/herbs. maybe it gets worse before it gets better!

Hey glitterqueen, that doesn't surprise me that your FS had that attitude. From what I've read in the infertility cure book, western medicine has more or less set a precedent that it's normal to have bad mood swings, sore boobs and really painful periods which is completely the opposite of the eastern medicine view. I think I prefer the eastern approach as why is it that some get no cramps etc at all. My friend that fell pregnant last month never had any pain at all with her period, she said she would get the odd headache just before it started but never any cramps at all so after reading that book I'm thinking that her experience is what a normal cycle should be like. It possibly could be down to the herbs though I have to say I've not noticed any pains or PMT this month at all and I would tend to get both quite badly so I'm hoping that its the acupuncture and herbs working already. I would be delighted on Sunday if I got AF with no cramps or pain! That means it's def doing what it's supposed too! I've another appointment on Monday at 5pm with Cathy. She said they are only opened on Monday next week and I wanted to make sure I got the herbs and everything again, plus I'm becoming slightly addicted to the acupuncture...it just makes me so chilled! DH can't get over the difference in me! LOL!
XO


----------



## glitterqueen

Hi Jen
I know what you mean about being addicted to accupuncture- i have had it before for another condition and it was wonderful. I bought some wheatgrass today -oh my god i thought the tcm herbs were bad!! It is pretty disgusting and it doesn't dissolve much but hey if it works to keep my eggies fresh!
I am hearing you about western medicine-my dp said the chinese have been around for ages as a nation and are wiser than us and i think he has a point!! 
they don;t have a vastly populated country for nothing! xx


----------



## muncho

hey i agree with you guys a bout eastern Vs western. A non medical example if the indian dont luck eye brows, we do threading....have you heard of it. Basically you pull the hair out fro m the root by twisted thread aroudn the hair and pulling it out.Its not really that painful. Anyway in UK indians have been doin it for years and now in salons THREADING is the new BIG thing. But its not, it been around in india for hundreds of years

i think TCM is the same ,in Uk we are only just accepting this is good for us!

BTW..my acupuncture guy says that he went to the Zita West clinic and did a course on acu. She recommended not to take temps as its not that helpful, so he told me not to not to bother...

ALL so conflicting. he says its better not to get stressed with it...


----------



## Jen1802

muncho said:


> hey i agree with you guys a bout eastern Vs western. A non medical example if the indian dont luck eye brows, we do threading....have you heard of it. Basically you pull the hair out fro m the root by twisted thread aroudn the hair and pulling it out.Its not really that painful. Anyway in UK indians have been doin it for years and now in salons THREADING is the new BIG thing. But its not, it been around in india for hundreds of years
> 
> i think TCM is the same ,in Uk we are only just accepting this is good for us!
> 
> BTW..my acupuncture guy says that he went to the Zita West clinic and did a course on acu. She recommended not to take temps as its not that helpful, so he told me not to not to bother...
> 
> ALL so conflicting. he says its better not to get stressed with it...

Yes I've heard of threading...have been dying to get it done for ages but it's so expensive! I have the Zita West book, she recommends not checking BBT as it's apparently just a constant reminder that you're not pregnant yet but if you are using it as a way of making sure that your ovulating and check for patterns etc in your cycle then it's ok. She advocates that CM is the best way of checking fertility. Speaking of BBT's I checked mine this morning and it went up again! Woohoo! I'm hoping that means that my progesterone levels are improving from the B Vit's, accupuncture and herbs. :happydance: I really hope I don't get any cramps on Sunday with AF as then I'll know 100% it's working! :happydance: Hope you's are all ok!
xo Jen


----------



## glitterqueen

Well had another session with Cathy-was really stressed when i went in and totally chilled when i came out!! I have been having really bad pms symptoms and cramps-would like to think they are early pg signs but think I have to be realistic:cry: they have gone as well and i feel much more positive than i did yesterday. the position of the needles were different this time-no tummy needles just head arms and legs and more yucky herbs but am getting another session on Monday for a boost before xmas.


----------



## muncho

hey girls, the last few days i have been having twinges on my left and right side ovaries. It Cd 19, i think i Ov Cd 14..but not sure. 

have nay of you had this. Have not had acupuncture for 1 week ....maybe its withdrawal symptoms
Has anyone else had this..

Right im off the get the PH of my fanny checked...long story i have some infection ..

I wonder how many people have seen my private bits now....too many for my liking!


----------



## abster

Hello girls, might rename this the "we love tcm" thread! Seems apt enough. Won't though, just thought I'd mention how great it is.

A follow up from my post about monday's session. The pills for my chest kicked in and I started feeling better by tuesday afternoon. Hurrah! Feeling much, much better now. Still a bit of a chesty cough on and off, but I no longer sound like a hoover when I exhale :rofl: Didn't even feel the need to up the dosage. Quing rang me today to ask how I was doing and sounded really pleased (although not surprised) I'm so much better. Reminded me to keep taking the tablets til they're finished. 

To give you an idea of how spaced-out I was on tuesday night, I was preparing a new batch of OH's psoriasis herbs and forgot about them - boiled them for an extra hour! Only got 100ml, rather than 400ml out of it.... I'm doing another lot as I type. Must remember them this time... 

I've heard of threading but had no idea what it was... cheers munch. Maybe I take the hippy attitude too far; I shave my legs and armpits but cannot be buggered with eyebrows, bikini line, make-up. Had a manicure when I was bridesmaid for my best friend in october and it was horrendous. It was well done and everything but I just opted for the same colour as the other bridesmaid and ended up with light-pink pearlescent nails (which I bite, although you can only tell coz they're always short). If you knew me, you'd know how funny this picture is! I couldn't do anything with my hands without chipping the bloody stuff. Never again!! 

Munch, I think your acu's feedback on the Zeta West course was typical blokeness... he remembered the "don't bother" bit but didn't bother remembering why! Her reasons for not doing it are totally right. I see it now as a way of eveluating how acu's helping me as much as anything - Quing is working on increasing my progesterone, which shows directly on a chart. She always looks at my chart to begin with. It's useful to compare cycles and remember ov dates too, and is the only way to confirm you've actually ovulated (the sustained rise in temp) but like Jen said, the best way to monitor the approach of ovulation is cm - and cervix position. 

YOu asked about cp the other day and I accidentally ignored you. Here goes! Your cervix starts off your cycle low, firm and closed, and as ovulation approaches it gets higher, softer and more open. For about 3-4 days around ov mine is high, soft and open (it's on these days when I find the man stuff stays up you because it all gets fired into your uterus, so you don't smell like an old fish the next morning :rofl:). AFter ov it quite quickly lowers, getting harder and more closed. I grade mine from low, firm, closed to medium, medium, medium and then onto high, soft open and back down again. To get familiar with your cp you have to just check it every day - you'll quite quickly get to know your secret lady garden. I hate the use of the word lady in all but that phrase, which cracks me up! 

Have I yabbered enough? I'm off.
Abi x


----------



## glitterqueen

smelling like an old fish...............................priceless!!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jen1802

glitterqueen said:


> Well had another session with Cathy-was really stressed when i went in and totally chilled when i came out!! I have been having really bad pms symptoms and cramps-would like to think they are early pg signs but think I have to be realistic:cry: they have gone as well and i feel much more positive than i did yesterday. the position of the needles were different this time-no tummy needles just head arms and legs and more yucky herbs but am getting another session on Monday for a boost before xmas.

Hey glitterqueen, that's great your feeling so much better! Those needles are addictive! I've been getting some of my usual pre AF symptoms the past day or two, sore boobs and I started feeling really moody yesterday and today as well, due Sunday:cry: I've not bothered symptom spotting anymore, no point as it's just ended in tears every other month so may as well not set myself up for a fall anymore. I wonder why she didn't do the tummy needles on you as our cycle day was almost the same when we went to see her (I was CD24 on Tuesday). Did she mention what she feels is causing the imbalance with you? I'm yang deficient with cold uterus, I'm thinking she put needles on my stomach to warm up the uterus. I'll be interested to see on Sunday what AF is like i.e. cramps??, clots???, colour, consistency etc, etc! If it's changed at all I'm taking that as a positive sign!:happydance: Abi you are so funny! :haha:
xo Jen


----------



## sk100

Hi
Just wanted to say thanks for sharing your experiences. I had a session of acc and fell preg the following month (not sure if this was the cause) but I certinly felt strong twinges in my ovary afetr the session. I will be back to TTC soon as giving my body a rest due to recent MC. Will be having reg acc sessions from jan. Good luck and kee up the updates. xx


----------



## Jen1802

sk100 said:


> Hi
> Just wanted to say thanks for sharing your experiences. I had a session of acc and fell preg the following month (not sure if this was the cause) but I certinly felt strong twinges in my ovary afetr the session. I will be back to TTC soon as giving my body a rest due to recent MC. Will be having reg acc sessions from jan. Good luck and kee up the updates. xx

Oh I'm so sorry to hear about your MC! :hugs: That's brilliant about the acupuncture though, it's great to hear success stories! Come back and let us know how you get on with the acupuncture in January!
xo Jen


----------



## glitterqueen

Jen
Cathy hasn't really said much about what causes my pain etc I must ask. I tend to overanalyse everything so this time I decides to just trust soemone and go with the flow. I did have a wobble about the price of it all-especially the herbs and I suppose i had pinned my hopes of a pg this month-silly i know but that is all just pmt taking
keeping these fingers crossed for everyone x


----------



## abster

Quing always puts needles in my uterus as well, which I reckon is to warm me up. I sit with a hot wheat bag over my uterus whenever I'm on the sofa, when I also have my cold feet on a big cushion with a long bean=bag cushion wrapped round them and a blanket on top. Have never been so cosy! Thermal leggings and top under my clothes today have kept my uterus toasty warm too.

sk100, I'm sorry to hear about your miscarriage but I'm glad you find this thread useful. Hope to see you back on here in January!

Every time you feel you're wobbling, just come on here and wobble to one of us glitterqueen. You just have to forget about the money, don't you. Def know what you mean though!

Abi x


----------



## muncho

Girls , i havent posted as havent had any treatments in the last week.
body is being deprived....

im off to norway tomorrow and have acu, reflex next week so will have lots to tell you..

have a nice weekend xxx


----------



## abster

Have taken the last few of Quing's pills for my chest today, but have been feeling much better for days and days. 

My OH (the pessimist) is grudgingly admitting that his prosiasis seems to be improving - getting a lot paler and seems to be shrinking/drying up. Has been taking it 2 weeks now, so it's good to see something happening. It's costing £35 a week for the herbs. I'd rather he was doing this, removing the root of the problem and curing it, than spendign the next 30 years having to constantly use icky creams from the doctor that leave horrible sticky marks everywhere and do god-knows-what besides. 

Abi x


----------



## Jen1802

Well girls that's me out! The witch caught me yesterday equating to a crappy 8 day luteal phase!:cry: Feeling like I'm going backwards so have decided to up my dose of B Complex, started taking 150 from saturday onwards to see if it'll make any difference. Have an acu appointment this morning so curious to see what they'll do on CD2. Not feeling as down about it all as I was but still pissed off....I mean 8 sodding days...wtf????? :growlmad: Hope you's are all ok!
xo Jen


----------



## jojo-m

thats crappy Jen :hugs: Hope the bigger dose makes that LP longer next month.. so long it turns into 9 months :winkwink:

xx


----------



## Jen1802

FX'd Jo! I just want someone to fix me already!!!


----------



## jojo-m

me too honey me too! Wouldn't it be ace if you could just go chemist buy a pack of clomid, eat a few and get a bfp all within 4 weeks! 

Enjoy your christmas, least you can drink and be merry! I'm planning on getting as merry as possible over the next couple of weeks, TTC will have to be an afterthought for a few days, bring on the vino!!!!!

xx


----------



## Jen1802

jojo-m said:


> me too honey me too! Wouldn't it be ace if you could just go chemist buy a pack of clomid, eat a few and get a bfp all within 4 weeks!
> 
> Enjoy your christmas, least you can drink and be merry! I'm planning on getting as merry as possible over the next couple of weeks, TTC will have to be an afterthought for a few days, bring on the vino!!!!!
> 
> xx

You took the words right out of my mouth, haha! Will def be having a drink or two over Christmas. That's the first thing DH said when af arrived in an effort to cheer me up...it worked though! LOL!:hugs:
XO Jen


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls
Ok had my third acupuncture appointment yesterday. Brought along my BBT chart and Cathy said that my luteal phase was waaaayyyy too short. She reassured me again that it can take up to 3 months to see the full effects of the treatment and she gave me the tablets for free. She told me not to stop taking the tea during my period and to start the tablets straight away. Abi they are the same as yours; Kidney Chi pill from the golden cabinet. She said that the ingredients in the tea and the pills were more or less the same (just an extra strong dose!) but she said that I shouldn't have to take the double dose for too long before I got pregnant???? WTF, how on earth can she be so positive it'll happen???? It made me feel loads better anyway! She gave me acupuncture yesterday in my head, hands, wrists, feet and legs and put a heat lamp over my stomach. Was so relaxing and guess what cramps and lower back pain completely disappeared.:happydance: So pleased they've disappeared as that just makes me feel like the treatment is starting to work. So this is lucky cycle no 8, here's hoping Cathy's extra strong dose of herbs does what they're supposed to do and get me a TCM BFP:winkwink: Will be going back next Thursday for my next session...can't wait! Hope everyone else is well! Glitterqueen how did your session go?
xo Jen


----------



## muncho

I had a vaginal scan yesterday and he told me i did ovulate from the left side ( thats my bad side) just got my cd21 results which were 58 - last month it was 22 (but it was taken on cd25) so thats good. 
My lining was 8mm which is good as well -better than 6 weeks ago

so its all moving in the right direction---- alot of it is due to the acupuncture

hopefully if my little egg managed to travel to my right then i may be able to get a BFP in a few days....lets see :)


If we dont speak again, i just want to wish you all a happy christmas xx


----------



## abster

21st December (yesterday) - CD8
Quing was pleased my chesty cold had gone, just the mucousy remains in my nose (or a new cold possibly, but if it's only in my nose) - used needles in my upper back and a cup on my upper back again when I was on my front and needles in the fleshy bits next to my thumbs when I was on my back.

For the babymaking I had needles in my scalp and the normal place on my back with the heat lamp on me when I was on my front and needles in my lower legs and abdomen, with the heat lamp over my abdomen when I was on my back. 

Hey Jen, I like it that we're taking the same tablets - makes sense when we have the same diagnosis, doesn't it? Way to go with your Cathy's PMA for you! Are you using hot water bottles CD1 - ov? I have a hot wheat bag on my abdomen as much as I possibly can, to help with my cold uterus. Am also easting spicier food and yummy Nairn's ginger oatcakes. Holland & Barratt have a beautiful non-alcoholic ginger drink on offer - really thick, strong and warming. SHoudl have bought some when I was in there on thursday but I had lots of stuff already. Going to pop in there tomorrow I think. 
My temps have plummeted - hope this means I'm in for a monster post-ovulation rise! 
Abi x


----------



## abster

Me too Jen! Quing said to me yesterday that I need to be oving on day 12/13 with a 27-day cycle (longest it's been in the past 5 months). Currently I ov on day 18. Hmmmm. Go, acu! I'm going to paste this onto the acu thread where it belongs...


----------



## Jen1802

muncho said:


> I had a vaginal scan yesterday and he told me i did ovulate from the left side ( thats my bad side) just got my cd21 results which were 58 - last month it was 22 (but it was taken on cd25) so thats good.
> My lining was 8mm which is good as well -better than 6 weeks ago
> 
> so its all moving in the right direction---- alot of it is due to the acupuncture
> 
> hopefully if my little egg managed to travel to my right then i may be able to get a BFP in a few days....lets see :)
> 
> 
> If we dont speak again, i just want to wish you all a happy christmas xx

Woohoo, muncho, acupuncture is amazing! Good luck for a BFP:happydance: Happy Christmas!
xo


----------



## Jen1802

abster said:


> 21st December (yesterday) - CD8
> Quing was pleased my chesty cold had gone, just the mucousy remains in my nose (or a new cold possibly, but if it's only in my nose) - used needles in my upper back and a cup on my upper back again when I was on my front and needles in the fleshy bits next to my thumbs when I was on my back.
> 
> For the babymaking I had needles in my scalp and the normal place on my back with the heat lamp on me when I was on my front and needles in my lower legs and abdomen, with the heat lamp over my abdomen when I was on my back.
> 
> Hey Jen, I like it that we're taking the same tablets - makes sense when we have the same diagnosis, doesn't it? Way to go with your Cathy's PMA for you! Are you using hot water bottles CD1 - ov? I have a hot wheat bag on my abdomen as much as I possibly can, to help with my cold uterus. Am also easting spicier food and yummy Nairn's ginger oatcakes. Holland & Barratt have a beautiful non-alcoholic ginger drink on offer - really thick, strong and warming. SHoudl have bought some when I was in there on thursday but I had lots of stuff already. Going to pop in there tomorrow I think.
> My temps have plummeted - hope this means I'm in for a monster post-ovulation rise!
> Abi x

I haven't been using the hot water bottle but I'm going to start this evening when I get home. Been extra paranoid about cold hands/feet too! Damn pesky snow and cold weather hasn't been helping on that front. That ginger drink sounds lovely! I've literally been drinking loads of peppermint & nettle tea and warm water (sounds boring but at least it's not cold!) I've been eating a fair bit of spicy food. I've given up on trying to not eat any processed food (it's impossible!!!) I think restricting it is the best I can manage unless I stop working full time! Will have to take a nosey at your chart. I'm really, really hoping for early ovulation this month!!! Come on TCM BFP! :happydance:
XO Jen


----------



## glitterqueen

hi Jen
witch got me yesterday - 21st no cramps before she came-v. unusual! but last night nd today is sore-having said that i am not having the contraction like cramps just a dull ache all the time so thats a positive thank goodness. I had my session yesterday-same needles as you. I take the pills as well as the tea. my next session is 31st. I only have one more period before I try ivf although Cathy is so positive i wonder if i should hold off for a while? she knows about the appointment but sort of gives me a look like I won't need it if you know what i mean!
Abi great minds think alike- i got the ginger drink from holland and barrett its great for killing the taste of the herbs and that bloody wheat grass!! I am going for my day 3 bloods tomorrow can't wait to see how they come out. Got all my bumpf from the ivf clinic today so its all systems go. All i need now is the SA results from my consultant that i asked for 1 week ago and still haven't got-may have to camp outside his office!!
anyway its all sounding really positive on here-forgot to mention that my period was 27/28 days-the first on time one in a year-they were anything from 26-35 so yeah for regular periods-except for even better no period at all !!!!
Merry Christmas everyone encase i forget and heres to BFP for 2010
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## glitterqueen

muncho said:


> I had a vaginal scan yesterday and he told me i did ovulate from the left side ( thats my bad side) just got my cd21 results which were 58 - last month it was 22 (but it was taken on cd25) so thats good.
> My lining was 8mm which is good as well -better than 6 weeks ago
> 
> so its all moving in the right direction---- alot of it is due to the acupuncture
> 
> hopefully if my little egg managed to travel to my right then i may be able to get a BFP in a few days....lets see :)
> 
> 
> If we dont speak again, i just want to wish you all a happy christmas xx

sounding good hun hope you get bfp soon xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## abster

Great to hear you had positive results Muncho! Fingers crossed that your egg got through! :thumbup:

Glitterqueen, I'm kicking myself for not having bought the ginger drink when I was in the shop last thursday!! I find the wheatgrass OK actually. Apparently the more alkaline your body, the better it tastes, so I clearly dont' have an acidic body. Yay! The more you take it , the better it should taste because it'll be helping to rebalance your acid/alkali levels. 

We should be team TCM BFP! What do you think? Someone design it and tell me how to add it to my signature... muncho?! 

Jen I love your lemons/gin line; have kept forgetting to mention it.

Abi x


----------



## Minimin

Hey, 
Are you girlies getting the wheatgrass you talk about from H&B? how much and when are you taking it? Also what does it do for fertility. I know it has a general overall good antioxidant property but not sure if it did something specific for fertility.
Minimin


----------



## abster

I get the Urban Wheatgrass sachets from H&B - 30 for just under £20 and take one a day. The TCM book recommends wheatgrass for conception, mainly for its highly cleansing properties and huge amounts of antioxidants I think. A cleansed body is a healthy one!


----------



## muncho

i got mine from the local health shop, its in powder .i want to grow my own but am too tight to buy the juicer- its about £40 - i ahve better things to spend my money on.
abs i too dont mind the taste, s maybe i have alkaline body?

yes it does help iwth fertilty, farmers used to give it to chickens in think (its the chrophyll properties which make it so good)

ermmm the idea of the TCM BFP is fab but im crap at these logos. here is a link to a good website. i can do but i cant transfer to my sig. i have tried before..

https://www.sparklee.com/

what about Jen?


----------



## Premomt

ok I just wanted to bookmark this site. I need to go back and read through when I get a chance!


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Muncho and Abaster, I shall be getting them for my next cycle. The number of things for the next cycle are getting longer and longer!
Soy days 3-7
EPO AF1-Ov
CBFM
CM monitoring
BBT
Wheatgrass shots
Softcups after Bding
Pregnacare +800ug extra folic acid
Raspberry tea AF1-Ov

Thats all I can remember.. Phew.. oh yeah and BDing every few days and every day around OV... WOW!


----------



## Jen1802

Haha, Abi I was literally just thinking that. I've no idea how to do anything on BnB though. Took me since October to figure out how to do a journal ffs! I'm really sorry to hear the witch got you too glitterqueen! However that is brilliant that your cycle is changing for the positive. I didn't really have any cramps on Sunday but they started that night later on. I was sore on Monday but it disappeared as soon as I had the acupuncture so I took that as an excellent sign! Woohoo, it's working, it's working!!!! :happydance::happydance: 
XO Jen


----------



## Jen1802

glitterqueen said:


> hi Jen
> witch got me yesterday - 21st no cramps before she came-v. unusual! but last night nd today is sore-having said that i am not having the contraction like cramps just a dull ache all the time so thats a positive thank goodness. I had my session yesterday-same needles as you. I take the pills as well as the tea. my next session is 31st. I only have one more period before I try ivf although Cathy is so positive i wonder if i should hold off for a while? she knows about the appointment but sort of gives me a look like I won't need it if you know what i mean!
> Abi great minds think alike- i got the ginger drink from holland and barrett its great for killing the taste of the herbs and that bloody wheat grass!! I am going for my day 3 bloods tomorrow can't wait to see how they come out. Got all my bumpf from the ivf clinic today so its all systems go. All i need now is the SA results from my consultant that i asked for 1 week ago and still haven't got-may have to camp outside his office!!
> anyway its all sounding really positive on here-forgot to mention that my period was 27/28 days-the first on time one in a year-they were anything from 26-35 so yeah for regular periods-except for even better no period at all !!!!
> Merry Christmas everyone encase i forget and heres to BFP for 2010
> xxxxxxxxxxxx

I know what you mean about Cathy's PMA glitterqueen...it's a bit unsettling but seriously addictive!!! If she has this much faith it'll happen then I'm happy enough to believe her!! :happydance:
XO


----------



## muncho

Was an interesting session today, we caught up on the last 2 2weeks and Norway and todays appt at the Lister
She said my energy was VERY good , in most of her clients she would get that level of energy at the end of the session.

My liver and adrenal glands are not blocked anymore, everything was perfect.

She asked me what i liked baout myself - took me ages to think of soehting but i said i am a fair person, driven passionate and determined.

Then she asked what i didnt like about myself---tough one ! i said ..im obsessive, stubborn ( so hubbie tells me) 

She kept telling me that i am going to get pregnant,she knows she is not a mind reader but she just knows .....ehhhhhhhh WHEN IS IT GONNA HAPPEN THEN??


When we left she said to me 'ring me if you have any news' What does that mean , what news would i be ringing her about other than IM PREGGERS

so strange

Jen and Glitter: my lady sounds like your lady


----------



## Jen1802

muncho said:


> Was an interesting session today, we caught up on the last 2 2weeks and Norway and todays appt at the Lister
> She said my energy was VERY good , in most of her clients she would get that level of energy at the end of the session.
> 
> My liver and adrenal glands are not blocked anymore, everything was perfect.
> 
> She asked me what i liked baout myself - took me ages to think of soehting but i said i am a fair person, driven passionate and determined.
> 
> Then she asked what i didnt like about myself---tough one ! i said ..im obsessive, stubborn ( so hubbie tells me)
> 
> She kept telling me that i am going to get pregnant,she knows she is not a mind reader but she just knows .....ehhhhhhhh WHEN IS IT GONNA HAPPEN THEN??
> 
> 
> When we left she said to me 'ring me if you have any news' What does that mean , what news would i be ringing her about other than IM PREGGERS
> 
> so strange
> 
> Jen and Glitter: my lady sounds like your lady

Hey Muncho she certainly does! It's so weird...I keep thinking to myself does she know something I don't???????? It's nice too though, I'm finding it contagious, found myself talking last night to DH about when we have a baby...haven't done that in about 4 months! PMA all round!! :happydance: Happy christmas everyone, I won't be back on here until the New Year so I hope everyone has a happy and healthy christmas!!!
xox Jen


----------



## abster

Happy CHristmas everybody! xx


----------



## muncho

hi everyone

thanks for all you support and hope you ahve a fab xmas


lots of love Muncho ( and hubbie) xx


----------



## jojo-m

and HAPPY CHRISTMAS to everyone from our little household too!

May we all get bfp's in the new year! 
xxx


----------



## glitterqueen

Merry Christmas and may your wheatgrass always taste sweet!!!!!
have a good one ladies-all BFP for next year-yeah xxxx


----------



## 2016

Hi all :wave:

Finally found the thread abster - thanks for telling me about it! It all sounds very interesting and I have been wondering ever since I started TTC why I get these two spots on the sides of my tongue near the back around ov time. When I looked at a "tongue diagnosis map" these areas relate to my kidneys! I am definitely going to try find someone near me to try in the new year and I placed an order for the Randine Lewis book today. Am I looking for just an Acupuncturist or do they need to do TCM as well?
As a long shot, can anyone recommend a good practioner in the Ipswich/Colchester area of the UK? I googled it and found this one so far:
https://www.drmonk.co.uk/
What do you think? I see on their website they are the agreed practioners for the local posh Fertility Clinic...


----------



## Laummatt

Hey

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas and are suitably stuffed!

My book arrived Xmas eve and have been redaing it when I have got the chance. I didn't flick too much but got to the questionaire.. I answer yes to at least 75% of the spleen defiency questions and have thought the kidney yang is like me too. I carried on reading to the LPD and low and behold both of these are linked to LPD. Im def booking an appt for the NY! Spoke to my sis who TTC for years and she also did hypnotherapy (ACU and tons of other stuff) and got preggers the next month, the second one popped along as a surprise. I really feel like I want to do all I can to help this lil eggy hatch!

Luckily I had some fabulous slippers and a hot water bottle for Xmas... Gona go and warm myself up!

Please keep posting you all making me feel much more positive 

:thumbup:


----------



## WelshRose

Hey everyone...:wave:
I hope you've all had a wonderful Christmas and are feeling full of hope and PMA for 2010:winkwink:

Muncho...I just read on netmums.com in the reflexology for pregnancy section that a therapist may be able to feel a baby growing....first as a tiny tadpole and then you yourself maybe able to see a growing bulge on the inner side of your foot, just above the heel....:shock:....hope your reflexologist is on to something hun:winkwink::hugs:

How's everyone else doing?

Well my weird cycle is still continuing:dohh: I'm actually having quite a few O signs these past couple of days so:shrug: I'm almost counting down the hours until I can ring and book my first appt with the TCM lady that I found, and can't wait for next weekend when I have my first reflexology session.
I had an appointment come thru for 1st of Feb today to go back to my gyne about all the spotting etc that's been going on....should I postpone TCM until after the appt or just get going with it?! 

I really hope you're all ok, sending lots of :dust: and PMA:hugs: xxx

P.s: Abi I love the team name idea...isn't there a section on the site where people will create graphics for others? Think I've seen it somewhere:winkwink:


----------



## jojo-m

Hi welshrose Id just go with it, I think both medicines together covers all bases. I'm only having reflexology at the moment because I'm a student nurse and the acu is quite an expensive thing to commitment to and its a bit much until I quialify! Saying that though I had my 2nd reflexology session and its so strange its like you can actually feel it working, I have some pain in my hips sometimes - I didn't tell her this, I just got a really buzzy tickly feeling in my left knee when she was touching some points , she said I must have some lower back isssue as thats what it was and that the feeling i was getting was energy flowing to that area. Also my right heel is tender when she touches it more so than the left, she thought it might be because I ovulated from that side or some problem, she says as we keep working on it, it should become clear. I come out feeling so well and relaxed, not even my friends announcing pg's seem to send me into floods of tears like it did previously (seriously we are the count of about 9 now!)

Good luck xx


----------



## 2016

Hi Girls...if you want a team banner, I had a play and made these. As you can see I am a fan of the old sparkly stuff but they can be done without.
Thought the ying yang was a good symbol of the balance we are all trying to achieve...and they look a bit like spermys and little sticky beans :dance:


https://img441.imageshack.us/img441/4470/mybannerglitter27f583b6.gif


PHP:

[URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG]https://img441.imageshack.us/img441/4470/mybannerglitter27f583b6.gif[/IMG][/URL]


https://img258.imageshack.us/img258/8231/mybannerglitter0b3a14f6.gif


PHP:

[URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG]https://img258.imageshack.us/img258/8231/mybannerglitter0b3a14f6.gif[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## glitterqueen

Hi Ladies
update on my fsh level-just had my day 3 levels done after 4 weeks of tcm and it has gone from 9.6 to 7.5-happy days !!! have appointment with FS in sheffield on tues 5th so all systems go. was tempted to keep TCM and leave ivf but i am kocking on a but so prob best to ivf but i will defo be using it for ivf and to prevent miscarriage etc if i am lucky enough to get my BFP x


----------



## muncho

i had my results of 21 days test. it was 9.1. 
so far its been, 11.5, 6 and now 9.1. this months is more realistic than last months 6! i think it was a fluke. My Estroidal figures are good as well

oh Af arrived on sunday :(


----------



## fitzy79

Hi girls,
Can I join you all?? Started reflexology for irregular cycles last July. Havn't managed to get a cycle going yet but I love it as it's so relaxing. Got a recommendation for an accupunturist recently and so far I've had two sessions with another one due next week. He also put me an chinese herbs. My pulse is low and I have a low blood flow so he is working on enriching the blood and trying to balance my hormones. I don't find it as relaxing as the reflexology but if it works!!! I have to take 30 of the little herbal pills a day and find that they make me feel very full (like bloating) and my appetite has decreased (always a good thing:haha:). Has anyone else found this??


----------



## muncho

Acupuncture


I told the Acu man today that im getting a bit anxiuos about the needles now - even yesterday at my blood test i was realy nervous. Im thinking too much about all the needles i will be taking soon ans its beginning to get scary..

he said he will change the needles ot to smaller size. he did this and it made such a difference - no pain at all. I dont know if this is a good thing. I updated him on my protocol so he knows how to tie in the acu with my treatment..

BTW i think he is not giving me herbs as it can interfere with IVF treatment...


----------



## muncho

Welcome fitzy, i cnat help with the herb question as i dont take herbs, the others will be bale to answer this


----------



## WelshRose

jojo-m said:


> Hi welshrose Id just go with it, I think both medicines together covers all bases. I'm only having reflexology at the moment because I'm a student nurse and the acu is quite an expensive thing to commitment to and its a bit much until I quialify! Saying that though I had my 2nd reflexology session and its so strange its like you can actually feel it working, I have some pain in my hips sometimes - I didn't tell her this, I just got a really buzzy tickly feeling in my left knee when she was touching some points , she said I must have some lower back isssue as thats what it was and that the feeling i was getting was energy flowing to that area. Also my right heel is tender when she touches it more so than the left, she thought it might be because I ovulated from that side or some problem, she says as we keep working on it, it should become clear. I come out feeling so well and relaxed, not even my friends announcing pg's seem to send me into floods of tears like it did previously (seriously we are the count of about 9 now!)
> 
> Good luck xx

Thank you hun:hugs:
Wishing you heaps of luck and :dust: to. I'm so glad that you are enjoying your reflexology sessions:thumbup: I love reading about everyone's experiences...not long now til I'll be able to post my own:yipee::winkwink:

:hugs::flow::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

2016 said:


> Hi Girls...if you want a team banner, I had a play and made these. As you can see I am a fan of the old sparkly stuff but they can be done without.
> Thought the ying yang was a good symbol of the balance we are all trying to achieve...and they look a bit like spermys and little sticky beans :dance:
> 
> 
> https://img441.imageshack.us/img441/4470/mybannerglitter27f583b6.gif
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG]https://img441.imageshack.us/img441/4470/mybannerglitter27f583b6.gif[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> https://img258.imageshack.us/img258/8231/mybannerglitter0b3a14f6.gif
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG]https://img258.imageshack.us/img258/8231/mybannerglitter0b3a14f6.gif[/IMG][/URL]

I love the graphics Hun:thumbup:
I had a lil play to and this is what I came up with....
https://img412.imageshack.us/img412/3820/4607744c8307de6m3.jpg


PHP:

[URL=https://www.BannerFans.com][IMG]https://img412.imageshack.us/img412/3820/4607744c8307de6m3.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Everyone....Just thought I'd pop back in here and wish you all the happiest and healthiest year ahead....FX'd 2010 is going to be magical for us all:hugs:


----------



## Jen1802

Hey all, hope you's all had a lovely time over Christmas and happy New Year! Well update on my past week, had another session of acupuncture on Thursday which would have been CD12 for me. It's all looking very promising, as soon as AF went I started to get fertility signs (usually nothing happens for nearly a week!) so to cut a long story short I think I ovulated on CD14 (Saturday) forgot to temp this morning so can't be 100% sure but going by my CP and CM over the past week my ovulation has been brought forward! Woohooo!!! How amazing! Now it's just a waiting game to see if I'll get to 14 dpo...fx'd! I'm really, really excited about how quickly its worked! I so sorry Muncho that AF got you! Hate the witch!!! Hope your ok! Oh and I love the banners! 
xo Jen


----------



## fitzy79

That's great Jen! I have my third session tomorrow. Currently on Day 60 of yet another long cycle but have had (TMI coming up!!) a ton of EWCM the past 4 days and think may have ovulated late last night or this morning as had twinges in side....fingers crossed!!:happydance: Really do believe that accupuncture and herbs must be doing something.

If I did ovulate, is it safe to have a session tomorrow based on fact that a little:spermy: may be meeting with my newly released egg????!!!!


----------



## Jen1802

fitzy79 said:


> That's great Jen! I have my third session tomorrow. Currently on Day 60 of yet another long cycle but have had (TMI coming up!!) a ton of EWCM the past 4 days and think may have ovulated late last night or this morning as had twinges in side....fingers crossed!!:happydance: Really do believe that accupuncture and herbs must be doing something.
> 
> If I did ovulate, is it safe to have a session tomorrow based on fact that a little:spermy: may be meeting with my newly released egg????!!!!

Hey Fitzy I would say so. Can't see any harm in it. I've another session this evening but I forgot to take my temps this morning so I'm just going to tell her I'm pretty sure I ovulated on Saturday so hopefully she'll focus more on helping implantation! Here's hoping for a BFP very, very soon!:hugs:
xo Jen


----------



## abster

Morning all. I'm 3dpo now and have another session tomorrow morning. Think the nasty, chesty thing I had last month must have set me back, because I didn't ov til cd19, which is later than ever, and my post-ov temps aren't all that high. Hey-ho, maybe I'm going to take a while to fix. Would just be nice if I didn't seem to be going backwards this cycle. 
Hey 2016 and welshrose, I like all the banners you came up with. Happy to go with any of them.
Abi x


----------



## muncho

jen thats great news! when will 14dpo be?
i have started my IVf now so hopefully BFP around end of feb

Abi fingers crossed for you too 

Good luck xx


----------



## Jen1802

Hey muncho, that's brilliant, fx'd for a feb bfp!!! I'll be 14 dpo on Sat 16th Jan....seems like ages away compared to my normal 8 days!? If it has simply brought ovulation forward and my lp remains the same AF will be showing her ugly face this Sunday at 8dpo. FX'd that doesn't happen and that I've def ovulated when I think have. If only I had remembered to take my temp this morning but first day back at work I just about remembered to get dressed before leaving the house let alone taking my temp. Oh well I'll see what fertility friend says in the next few days. My temps have been erratic nearly all month, mainly because of late nights, drinking and more late nights! Time to go for the health push again!
xo Jen


----------



## glitterqueen

hi all
went to gp today to get copies of results for fs tomorrow and he was grinning all over his face-he said he had seen my drop in fsh level to 7.5 and also my progesterone was 33.7 on day 21-never got above 27 before and he was really pleased. He asked what i had done and i told him about the tcm. he said it was amazing and to keep it up!then again he is a really supportive and lovely man( not the usual gp at all !!) have another session on thursday- i am day 15 cycle think i oved yesterday loads of signs and really strong pains in left side. Bd'd day 11, 13, 14 and tonight so hopefully have it covered opd was positive for day 14 so fingers crossed xx


----------



## Betheney

Hi girls. Glitterqueen everything sounds fantastic! you must be feeling pretty chuffed, this month might be your month. GOOD LUCK FOR THAT BFP!!!


----------



## Jen1802

glitterqueen said:


> hi all
> went to gp today to get copies of results for fs tomorrow and he was grinning all over his face-he said he had seen my drop in fsh level to 7.5 and also my progesterone was 33.7 on day 21-never got above 27 before and he was really pleased. He asked what i had done and i told him about the tcm. he said it was amazing and to keep it up!then again he is a really supportive and lovely man( not the usual gp at all !!) have another session on thursday- i am day 15 cycle think i oved yesterday loads of signs and really strong pains in left side. Bd'd day 11, 13, 14 and tonight so hopefully have it covered opd was positive for day 14 so fingers crossed xx

Wow Glitterqueen! That's amazing! I'm the same I think I ovulated on cd14 compared to my usual cd20! Woohoo, Cathy's herbs and acu are definitely working....here's hoping for a BFP for us all soon! Come on 2010! Betheney I'm so glad to see your back on again! Did you get your computer sorted? How is everything with you?
xo Jen


----------



## muncho

Jen1802 said:


> glitterqueen said:
> 
> 
> hi all
> went to gp today to get copies of results for fs tomorrow and he was grinning all over his face-he said he had seen my drop in fsh level to 7.5 and also my progesterone was 33.7 on day 21-never got above 27 before and he was really pleased. He asked what i had done and i told him about the tcm. he said it was amazing and to keep it up!then again he is a really supportive and lovely man( not the usual gp at all !!) have another session on thursday- i am day 15 cycle think i oved yesterday loads of signs and really strong pains in left side. Bd'd day 11, 13, 14 and tonight so hopefully have it covered opd was positive for day 14 so fingers crossed xx
> 
> Wow Glitterqueen! That's amazing! I'm the same I think I ovulated on cd14 compared to my usual cd20! Woohoo, Cathy's herbs and acu are definitely working....here's hoping for a BFP for us all soon! Come on 2010! Betheney I'm so glad to see your back on again! Did you get your computer sorted? How is everything with you?
> xo JenClick to expand...

Thats great news, your acu lady sounds great!


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls, well had another acu session yesterday evening. I was convinced I had ovulated on CD14 but looks like I've still not ovulated. My temp was down this morning...looks like it'll be CD20 again if at all this month. She focused on implantation based on me saying I thought I had ovulated but as I haven't I doubt I'll have any luck this month again. The acupuncture was really relaxing yesterday, I actually fell asleep which I never usually do! Have another appointment next Tuesday. Guess I can only hope that the luteal phase is lengthened this month if anything. Trying to stay positive here but ended up having a cry this morning after I had seen the temperature. DH is remaining positive though, he said that my mood etc has def improved and I have noticed a lot more CM than usual could be down to upping my dose of EPO though and my CP has def improved from last month. Feeling a bit sorry for myself today but sure guess there is always next month. Hope everyone else is ok!
xo Jen


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Jen...sending big :hugs: sweetie, I hope your Lil ovary fires that eggy out soon:hugs:

Well I'm celebrating the :witch: today:dohh: After a hellish cycle that managed to reach 74days when usually they are only 27-32 and most of that time spotting and without ovulation...I'm strangely on a high!
I've got my first reflexology session booked for saturday and am going to try and see the tcm lady on mon/tues next week...she gets back from China today:yipee: 
Feeling really positive about it all at the moment...my Ovary will behave this cycle!:trouble::winkwink:

Hope everyone else is ok....sending lots of love :dust: and pma xxxx


----------



## Jen1802

Thanks Welshrose, think I'm just having an off day...maybe my sudden attack of the blues means I'll be ovulating soon...who knows!! I'm definitely buying OPK's again next month as well as temping! Good luck with the tcm lady, you'll feel so much better once you've seen her! 
xoxo


----------



## muncho

Oh jen how disappointing and annoying! hopefully you will Ov very very soon..

Weslh rose, i love refelxology, i dont know how its helping me but its very relaxing. How is the snow there?

Im having my hsg tomorrow arrghhhhh :)


----------



## Jen1802

I know Muncho tell me about it! I'm going to up my dose of the B Vits again to 150mg. Got scared at the thought of nerve damage but screw it...my nerves are already wrecked with all this ttc business! LOL! Hope tomorrow goes ok for you! When is your IVF appointment? 
xo Jen


----------



## muncho

i had my IVf appt, next one is for the scan on 18th Jan and if all is well then ill start my injections on 18th.. im excited weird isnt it, excited about starting IVF, rather not but glad that things are happening..


----------



## Jen1802

muncho said:


> i had my IVf appt, next one is for the scan on 18th Jan and if all is well then ill start my injections on 18th.. im excited weird isnt it, excited about starting IVF, rather not but glad that things are happening..

Oh that's brilliant. I know what you mean, it feels like you are having more control over what is happening and when it is happening. I've everything crossed for you! I'm giving serious thought to going private also. Feel like I've been waiting forever for my Fertility appointment at the hospital (realistically it's been 5 weeks!)
xo Jen


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Muncho:wave:
Goodluck tomorrow hun, let us know how you get on:hugs:
I've got everything crossed for you sweets...:dust:

I'm hoping to have reflexology on cd5 and cd18(possible O day),
get to see the tcm lady on cd7/8 for consultation and starting any herbs and then probably acu cd15(the earliest point O has been) and then hopefully another acu in the tww....does this sound ok?

Has anything ever been said as to when the best time in the cycle is to start these things?

We have had snow today...it was quite bad at lunchtime....had to go and collect DS as the school was being closed and we have more on the way tonight...how about you?

:hugs::flow::hugs:


----------



## muncho

welsh rose, i think upto and incl ov is the best time to have stuff done..

no snow today i think its coming tonight. hopefully we wont be snow bound i dont want to miss out tomorrow

will let you know how i get on xx


jen, when is your appt, i missed that. i didnt realise you were waiting. really hope your get your bfp before then xxx


----------



## WelshRose

I'll grab hold of those snow clouds for you chick...I hate the stuff but if it means a day off from the crazy place that is work...some things are worth suffering:winkwink:

oooh maybe I'll manage to get the two acu in beforehand as well....does anybody have any of this in their tww??

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## abster

Hey girls, living where we do on the south coast we're lucky to get anything. We've had about 1cm fall today, which is quite staggering. Hoping to get more overnight... fingers crossed!
Good luck for tomorrow again, muncho xx
Sorry you've not ov'd yet Jen, but hang on in there. I was feeling pretty down yesterday but Quing has made me feel a bit better today. I was right in thinking that being ill last month has cocked up this cycle - and the fact we were away over christmas and new year, eating differently (quite a lot of processed stuff at the OH's parents' house). Will write up my sessionj in a minute.
Yay for CD1, welshrose! I have reflexology/massage/acu all through my cycle. It's done slightly differently depending on the stage I'm at.
Abi x


----------



## abster

Hey fitzy, how did the acu go today?
Glitterqueen, what fantastic news about your FSH levels and CD21 results! You have a great GP as well. My retired one was like that. 
Good to see you back, Betheney!
Abi x


----------



## fitzy79

Hey all!
Had my third accu session today. I told him that I was nearly sure that ovulated yesterday and mentioned signs such as my copious amounts of EWCM and my positive OPK.I had been feeling very hopeful that this could well be my turn for :bfp: However, got a bit down when he said "Hopefully, but usually periods need to come first!" (I've only had two since coming off BCP) and he also said that my blood was still deficient and hormones "blocked." I think he was trying to warn me not to get hopes up but it's made me feel like just :cry:!! Still, I have to just think positive and hope that AF will rock up in 14 days and after that lots of regular periods will come my way to give me best chance for conceiving my very own Jellybean!! Sorry for essay..just wanted to get it all out!!

I also got another type of herbal pill to take along with continuing the ones I'm on.

Jen, sorry you're feeling down...we all have those days! Sending you :hugs:

Welshrose...enjoy your reflexology...I LOVE it...so relaxing it just makes me want to :sleep:


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Girls....sending big hugs to both of you:hugs::hugs:

Abi...I have heard that sometimes being ill can be a good thing as your immune system isn't so hot and able to deter implantation hun...hope that'll be the case sweets:hugs:

Fitzy....I don't have any experience of bcp hun but today is cd1 after the last cycle reached cd74 without O and most of it spotting...it sucks babe.....sending lots of AF vibes so you can start a fresh one and hopefully you won't need lots of regular AF's....Sending bucket loads of PMA for the new one!:hugs:


----------



## abster

I'm 4dpo.
Showed her my chart and she agreed my post-ov temps aren't high enough and this would be partly due to my chesty illness last cycle and being away over christmas. I asked her to work on my sinuses/mucous problem again, as since she got rid of my chesty cold it;s come back with a vengeance, stopping me doing my yoga and sometimes keeping me awake for an hour or so in th emiddle of the night, blowing my nose and coughing, after going to the toilet. Nice.

Started on my front with needles in my scalp, at the back of my head, and some in my upper back. She used a cup on my back for a little while as well and put some heat on my back.
Once I was on my back I had needles in:
my scalp (2); the top of my nose; my abdomen; each hand, by my thumbs (1); my legs (about 5). She massaged my sinuses a little bit as well. No heat on my abdomen as I'm post-ov.
She did say heat on my back is OK so I'll start using the hot wheat bag on my back for the time being. 
She's changed my pills to You Gui Wan, whch she said will warm me up a bit more - she didn't want to give me too many pills, otherwise she'd've had me taking both lots. 

My OH and I went together today - he's still taking herbs for his psoriasis, but she's changed them, to make them more moisturising. She's told him what I've been telling him - more water, fewer spices (including the tabasco sauce, you donkey!), more sleep. She's said Ishould add more water and soak and cook them for longer.

Going back next Monday. 
Abi x


----------



## WelshRose

I've never asked this question but do all these needles hurt? I wouldn't say I have a needle phobia but I'm better when I'm the one holding it:dohh::rofl:

Drinking more is definately something I need to work on....can go all day on one glass:dohh::blush:

:hug:


----------



## abster

Oops, need to add this too: Hopefully my post-ov temps will start rocketing after these pills (and it'd help if I'd been taking them on an empty stomach, rather than with meals).
No, they don't hurt welshrose. Maybe a slightly dull ache or a tiny bit of pain when they go in, but not much. It means they're in the right place. You'll love it! 
Abi x


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks Hun....as you all know I've been looking forward to starting all this for a while now....it's like pre-wedding jitters!:dohh::rofl:
I'm gonna be quiet now before you all ban my ramblings:rofl:

I just want to say before I go...I really love this thread girls....thank-you:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls:hugs:

Just wanted to wish you heaps of luck today Muncho....hope you haven't got any/too much snow, we've had 6+inches and it's still snowing....:growlmad:

Big :hugs: and lots of :dust: xx


----------



## Jen1802

Ah so jealous welshrose, we've literally had a skiff of snow last night and that was it! My dogs and I were hoping for a winter wonderland...I've a newfoundland so the temps at the moment are just perfect for him with his big double coat, the retriever isn't so keen though. Hey muncho my gp is referring me to the infertility (fertility) clinic at the royal hospital, he had said I should have the appointment through by the beginning of January but of course I took that literally...still waiting! LOL! I think my problem with it all is I feel like my opportunity to have a baby is dependent on someone elses timetable...I do not cope well with that fact at all! Does my head in to be honest as I had wanted a baby like yesterday!! Abi what are the new pills you are on? Are you supposed to take the kidney chi pills on an empty stomach too I wonder??? Saying that I have been as the tea is supposed to be taken after eating. I checked my temp this morning and it has gone up again but my chart is just a big mess from all the processed food and drink taken over Christmas. We were staying with my MIL for a good part of last week and I think this has messed up my temps too as I never sleep as well in other places as I do at home. Oh well no ovulation detected yet, bd last night just in case it decided to arrive today...can only hope! I've more acu next Tuesday so will see how it goes! Fitzy don't be feeling too down, as Cathy keeps telling me it takes a minimum of 3 months to see the full results of the acu and herbs...feel like the christmas period has set me back about a month though just from eating junk and drinking caffeine! Oh well onwards and upwards! 
XOX Jen


----------



## lulu79

Hi ladies, hope it's ok if I join you over. Jen suggested I post on here after posting this on the Bvit thread:

_'Hello ladies, I hope you dont mind me joining in. My background is that I have been on Vit B100s since last month after finding out I have a short LP. I sadly lost my first baby (beautiful little boy Gabriel) at 22 weeks of pregnancy in August 09. Since then my cycles have gone v short (22-25 days) with a 6-8 day LP. Prior to my pregnancy they were perfectly normal (28 days, ovulate on day 14). This is now my 5th month of ttc. My period arrived on Sunday 11 dpo so I am glad to say that it looks like the B vits are starting to work. However, it seems to have changed my period - whereas it would normally last up to 12 days with lots of spotting it seems to only have been 3 days. Has anyone else found the Bvits change your period? Sorry if tmi. I know I'm not pregnant so it can't be implantation or decidual bleeding which I did have with my first pregnancy. I'm finding the whole ttc very stressful. Thanks very much and good luck to you all on your ttc journeys. x PS - I am also having weekly acupuncture and using TCM. x'_


I am praying for a BFP soon. My acupuncturist thinks I have a spleen deficiency and blood deficiency (I lost over 4 pints of blood when giving birth last summer). I am starting to feel more positive that the tcm and acupuncture may help me get a BFP. I'm not sure exactly what is in my herbs but I have one formula which I take up to ovulation and one which I take after ovulation up to bleed. I have it written down somewhere.... Does this sound similar to anyone else?? Last month was my first month on the herbs. 

Thanks! x x


----------



## Jen1802

lulu79 said:


> Hi ladies, hope it's ok if I join you over. Jen suggested I post on here after posting this on the Bvit thread:
> 
> _'Hello ladies, I hope you dont mind me joining in. My background is that I have been on Vit B100s since last month after finding out I have a short LP. I sadly lost my first baby (beautiful little boy Gabriel) at 22 weeks of pregnancy in August 09. Since then my cycles have gone v short (22-25 days) with a 6-8 day LP. Prior to my pregnancy they were perfectly normal (28 days, ovulate on day 14). This is now my 5th month of ttc. My period arrived on Sunday 11 dpo so I am glad to say that it looks like the B vits are starting to work. However, it seems to have changed my period - whereas it would normally last up to 12 days with lots of spotting it seems to only have been 3 days. Has anyone else found the Bvits change your period? Sorry if tmi. I know I'm not pregnant so it can't be implantation or decidual bleeding which I did have with my first pregnancy. I'm finding the whole ttc very stressful. Thanks very much and good luck to you all on your ttc journeys. x PS - I am also having weekly acupuncture and using TCM. x'_
> 
> 
> I am praying for a BFP soon. My acupuncturist thinks I have a spleen deficiency and blood deficiency (I lost over 4 pints of blood when giving birth last summer). I am starting to feel more positive that the tcm and acupuncture may help me get a BFP. I'm not sure exactly what is in my herbs but I have one formula which I take up to ovulation and one which I take after ovulation up to bleed. I have it written down somewhere.... Does this sound similar to anyone else?? Last month was my first month on the herbs.
> 
> Thanks! x x

Hey Lulu, I'm on a tea and kidney chi pills from the golden cabinet (fab name!) I've a luteal phase defect which is caused by kidney yang deficiency. Abi has the same prob as me. I'm convinced the tcm will all help us get our BFP's this year!
xo JEN


----------



## 2016

Hi girls I just wanted to say I have booked to see Dr Monk
https://www.drmonk.co.uk/infertility6.cfm on Friday at 3pm...my first experience of accu/TCM :dance:
Will let you know what I think...hope it helps my crazy cycles!


----------



## WelshRose

Jen1802 said:


> Ah so jealous welshrose, we've literally had a skiff of snow last night and that was it! My dogs and I were hoping for a winter wonderland...I've a newfoundland so the temps at the moment are just perfect for him with his big double coat, the retriever isn't so keen though.

OMG Hun...Now it's my turn to be jealous!....A Newfoundland and a Retriever...is that a Golden? They have got to be two of my favourite dog breeds!....DH said no to Newfoundland cos he reckons they're too big...I bartered with him for a Golden for my 40th when kids are a bit older and I have time to take up showing and working activities. We have a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel who is adorable bless her and gets on so well with Callum (DS).



We're all in now, warm showers all round...including the dog:dohh::rofl: and celebrating clear blue skies:yipee:

Lisa X:flow:X


----------



## WelshRose

2016 That website looks so fab Hun, and so inspiring when you read the success stories:yipee:...get prepared to have yours on there hunni:winkwink:
I must say I also found it reassuring about the no needle acupuncture, the TCM lady that I have found also uses both principles and rates no needles highly...Can't wait to hear all about it!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

:hi: Lulu,
I'm so sorry about your little boy hun:hugs:
This is a fab thread Hun and the girls are really great!
Hope you are blessed with a super sticky and healthy :bfp: soon....:dust::hugs:


----------



## lulu79

Thanks so much Welsh Rose. I have been reading the threads and everyone seems so lovely. It's great to have a bit of support on the ttc journey. I never knew it would be so stressful. I fell pregnant 2nd month ttc with my first pregnancy and although I know 5 months is nothing in the grand scheme it feels like forever when your heart aches for a baby. Here is to all of us getting super sticky healthy BFPs soon! x x


----------



## muncho

Oh i had my hsg this am and it bloody hurt. DH couldnt come in with me but the nurses were really helpful. 
they confirmed my left tube was blocked and i have a dip at the top of my uterus. thats it. took 10 mins in total and i thought SHIT what will child birth be like

phew glad its over..


----------



## WelshRose

Lulu...I couldn't agree more babe! Lets hope all the Yin and Yang about the place makes it a super special place to be and we can all end up being TCM Bump Buddies:winkwink: 

:hugs: xx


----------



## WelshRose

Sorry Muncho...must have been typing at the same time as you:hugs:
I'm glad you managed to get there...you were my first thought this morning when I looked out the window:hugs:

So what do they actually do then Hun? Are they able to unblock your tube? Did they say anything about the dip?
As for childbirth babe...you get thru it...the thought of meeting your LO takes you to another level and gives all that pain a very satisfying purpose.

:hug:


----------



## muncho

Welshrose..

i waxed my legs and bikini line last night for the doc :)
You lie on a table and its a bit like having a smear but alot more painful Then i think they put a tiny tube thru there callled a cathether . theres like an xray above your stomach area so you can then see the screen. The doc then inserts the dye and you see it going uo the cervix and into the womb and thru the tubes. thye moved the catherer around a bit . 
thats when you could see where the dye has gone or not gone . 

thats was it, then you take out the stuff and sit up and wait for the dye to drip out. I have had a pad in all day incase of bleeding. i took painkillers before and after.

glad i had it done but dont want to go thru it again

Oh yea i got the whole thing on a dvd - mainly to show my FS. Will show DH later :)


----------



## WelshRose

Muncho....Good call on the waxing babe!....You're a braver woman than I thou...I'd still be plucking up the courage to pull that first strip back:dohh::rofl: I've been and had it done and strangely the bikini line and under the arms weren't as bad as I expected....lower shins thou...:shock: :sad1: :shock::haha:

Besides the pain, and obvious worry as to what the outcome would reveal I bet it was interesting...in a strange kinda way:hugs:

Glad you shouldn't have to go thru it again thou:hugs: When do you get to see your FS next?

Have you checked out the link in 2016's post...it talks a lot about acu and IVF and the increased success rate...I've got everything tightly crossed for you hun xx

Lisa :flow::hugs:


----------



## muncho

thanks welsh thats really sweet, ill check out the link now..

next appt is on 18th , i have a scan and will start injecting if all is ok..

next acu appt on friday!


----------



## fitzy79

2016 said:


> Hi girls I just wanted to say I have booked to see Dr Monk
> https://www.drmonk.co.uk/infertility6.cfm on Friday at 3pm...my first experience of accu/TCM :dance:
> Will let you know what I think...hope it helps my crazy cycles!

That link is really great 2016...hope your first session goes well...keep us posted!!


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls...:hugs:

Fitzy...can't wait to peek at tomorrow's temp sweets....Loooookin good for cd61 O???....Hope it's another rise...:winkwink::dust:

How's everyone else doing? 

:hug:


----------



## WelshRose

Sorry to be posting again:blush:....I just booked my TCM appointment!!:wohoo::yipee:

It's on Tuesday at 10:30!....Soooo excited now:dohh:

Hope to catch you all later....Big Love n :hugs: Lisa xx


----------



## muncho

ohh how exciting welsh rose. Im sure you will enjoy it..


----------



## Jen1802

Hey all how is everyone? Got bad news yesterday dh got his semen analysis results back and they are low. Should be 20 million in every ml and his are only 5 million. The doctor has said we'll have to have assisted conception to get pregnant. I'm absolutely gutted. Spent all of last night in tears and ended taking today off sick. Does anyone know how sperm levels can be increased? He's going to start going to acu at the end of the month. Xo Jen


----------



## muncho

Jen im really sorry to hear this and i know how you feel. At least you know and now you cna do something about it.

i would recommend you look at the zitawest.com and get the vitamen, i think she has the best vit tabs. DH sperm is good but he is still taking it. i take the female ones

they are more expensive but its worth the money. Have a read of her website and see what you think. Also alcohol, smoking and diet will help.

I really do know how gutted you must be, this is what i was told after my lap and it took me weeks to get over it.

Of you decide to go down the ivf route and you wnat to know anything please let me know. i have done tons and tons of research.

allow yourself to feel upset because its a huge thing to be told. Hopefully the Acu will help your dh.


finally there are lots of people who are told similar things and somehow get preg naturally. I dont know how but it does happen
good luck xx


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Jen...I'm so sorry that you and your DH had that bad news hun...I don't really know what to say sweets except I wish I could give you a real-life hug:hugs:

As Muncho says sweets the zita west site is definately worth a look and I know on the link that 2016 posted it mentions that acu can improve sperm quantity and motility.
I feel really gutted for you Lovely...it's not the end thou...just a b-road before getting back on the motorway...you've always been so sweet in your posts..you deserve that :baby: so much!

The hugest of huge hugs...now go give that man of yours a big squeeze:hugs: xxxx


----------



## glitterqueen

Jen 
i know how you feel we have just been told we have to have icsi due to dp low motility but mt tcm practitionor said take zinc, vit c loads of water and healthy diet acc also helps. I love newfoundlands by the way so i am jealous-i have a cocker spaniel x If you want to travel outside ni and want any info on my clinic just shout x


----------



## WelshRose

Morning girls:hugs:

Jen how are you doing Lovely? I've been thinking of you heaps:hugs: I've just popped into the bfp announcement section and only clicked on one before rushing straight back here....There's someone on there called alaskanwhitec who has just posted an announcement...she maybe someone who can give some helpful ideas...go check out the post lovely...:hugs: xxx


----------



## Jen1802

Hey all, sorry about yesterday just felt like it was the end of world. DH is going to start going to tcm practitioner and see what they suggest. The vitamins are such a headache as his body is holding onto too much iron so he was avoiding all those but he started taking the wellman ones yesterday. He doesn't drink or smoke which is a positive. I desparately hoping our appointment from the hospital comes through this month now. I just want to get in and speak to a specialist as soon as possible rather than worrying about the worst case scenario which is what I usually end up doing hence making myself sick yesterday. On the upside fertility friend is now saying that I possibly ovulated on cd14, that has given me some cheer as it means the herbs and acu are starting to work. It's just a shame that we've found this out now. I'm convinced the herbs and acu will improve the levels and motility. In the meantime we're at the mercy of the NHS and their next available appointment. FX'D its soon as I'm slowly but surely going insane with worry and I'm fed up spending most of my evenings crying, my face is sore! Even my dogs know something is up, my newfy and golden retriever haven't left my side since Wednesday afternoon when we found out. The newfy is being such a big dote, he's got a habit of butting you with his head when you're crying or upset...I think he does it to distract you, so he's been head butting me for the past two days and just sitting with his head in my lap. He's 13 stone and still not fully grown so that's a mighty heavy head! I'm still not sure what our options are, as soon as I heard assisted conception I assumed it would either be IVF or ICSI...DH bless him, thought he would simply be given a few pills and that would work. It's so stressful!
xo Jen


----------



## WelshRose

Don't you dare apologise Jen....it's what we're here for sweets...to pick one another up...and be full of shoulders and ears...:hugs:
I'm glad those gorgeous furbabies are looking after you....So Jealous!:winkwink: Have you any pics...would love to see them.
I hope your appointments come thru quickly Hun and that the TCM really helps your DH.
How is he doing Jen...hope he's getting the odd newfie headbutt to:hugs:


----------



## Jen1802

WelshRose said:


> Don't you dare apologise Jen....it's what we're here for sweets...to pick one another up...and be full of shoulders and ears...:hugs:
> I'm glad those gorgeous furbabies are looking after you....So Jealous!:winkwink: Have you any pics...would love to see them.
> I hope your appointments come thru quickly Hun and that the TCM really helps your DH.
> How is he doing Jen...hope he's getting the odd newfie headbutt to:hugs:

He is indeed, we had a bit of a row yesterday about it as my mum and aunt know everything that is going on but his side of the family don't. His mum knows I've a luteal phase defect and we're actively ttc but he won't tell her about the latest news we've received. I just feel it's unfair for my side of the family to have to support us through this and not his. In short it is resulting in us alienating ourselves from his side of the family. I've no desire to go visit them as his decision to remain silent means putting on a brave face and pretending that everything is ok. :cry: I've a very altruistic nature and a strong sense of what i feel is fair and I think his decision isn't fair on either of us as like I said we're going to have to put on fake smiles and pretend everything is grand when it couldn't be further from the truth. As far as I'm concerned family and friends are there to help you deal with any burdens but he just wants things kept private. Oh well, he is coping alot better than me, he's pretty laid back anyway and doesn't jump to conclusions unlike me. He's happy enough to wait until we get our fs appointment, whereas I'm so impatient for it to come round. I asked him about going private and he said yes but he wants to go through the nhs first. Guess we're stuck waiting around now. I keep hoping for a miracle like muncho said, one of those ones where people who can't get pregnant, do actually get pregnant naturally. I'll keep holding onto that thought as it's getting me through the day at the moment!
xo Jen:hugs:


----------



## fitzy79

Jen,
Sorry to hear about your setback...but...that's all it is...a minor setback on the journey to getting your :bfp: and when that happens we'll all be there beside you :happydance: you on!! I've read so many stories on various sites where sperm motility has been improved through supplements, exercise, dietary changes and alternative therapies so it sounds like you are doing everything right. Sending you much love and :hugs:


----------



## fitzy79

WelshRose said:


> Morning Girls...:hugs:
> 
> Fitzy...can't wait to peek at tomorrow's temp sweets....Loooookin good for cd61 O???....Hope it's another rise...:winkwink::dust:
> 
> How's everyone else doing?
> 
> :hug:

Hi Welsh,
Just saw this post now and as of today FF has put in my coverlines with ovulation at CD61...had another rise this morning!! So I'm officially in TWW....I've been waiting a while to say that:wacko: Not getting my hopes up because of what my accupunturist said about blood deficiency...don't think my uterine lining would be healthy enough to sustain a little Jellybean at the moment:cry: However, I did have more EWCM than have ever had before for the days leading up to ovulation(maybe from accupunture and herbs??) and we :sex: every day for the 3 days up to ovulation so can't help feeling a teeny weeny bit hopeful...!!!


----------



## WelshRose

Jen....Men really are from Mars babe:hugs: It's probably really hurt his pride and I guess by telling others it only heightens his feeling of failure...I'm not making any excuses for it Hun and of course from a woman's point of view I'm with you completely...just trying to see the otherside as well. I'm sure there is a lot going on in his head/heart that he's not allowing you to see because he's probably trying to protect you cos he knows how much it means to you sweets:hugs: Hang onto those success stories sweets and I'm sure just like alaskanwhitec you'll get a fantastic announcement to make to:hugs::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Fitzy....:wohoo::happydance:.....That is fantastic Hun and a beautiful set of crosshairs I must say:winkwink: Everything crossed for you lovely...when can I start shouting :test: at you??:winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

hi Jen
hope you are feeling a bit better today x


----------



## Jen1802

WelshRose said:


> Don't you dare apologise Jen....it's what we're here for sweets...to pick one another up...and be full of shoulders and ears...:hugs:
> I'm glad those gorgeous furbabies are looking after you....So Jealous!:winkwink: Have you any pics...would love to see them.
> I hope your appointments come thru quickly Hun and that the TCM really helps your DH.
> How is he doing Jen...hope he's getting the odd newfie headbutt to:hugs:

Hey Welshrose just seen this there now, yes I do have pics but I can't figure out how to upload them onto the messages. Betheney has it down so have asked her to tell me what to do. We were going to breed our newfy but he ended up with a OCD in his shoulder so we can't breed from him now. We will def be breeding from the golden retreiver though, just need to find a really good quality bitch pup at some stage. We've gotten so side tracked with all this ttc business that it feels like we've put our lives on hold, we've just stopped going to the dog shows so I'm not even sure which retrievers are doing well in the ring. We do obedience training with our golden too, he really is the perfect golden boy! :haha:
XO Jen


----------



## Jen1802

glitterqueen said:


> hi Jen
> hope you are feeling a bit better today x

Hey missis, I'm up and down like a rollercoaster today! :wacko: I keep trying to get on with my work and then thinking it might not happen for us and next thing I know I'm blinking back the tears. Thank goodness I work in an office of women who understand. I'm feeling slightly better after reading info that betheny posted on my journal. He's started taking vits and I think the acu and herbs will help but it will realistically be 4 month before we'll see a massive difference...in our case it'll be more like 5 as I'm already in the acu but he won't be starting until the end of the month. To top it off I read somewhere that a man who started acu and herbs ended up with a lower sperm count...not sure how that happened as all the studies I've researched are incredibly positive about it's effects. My only hope is that changes can be made to sperm levels and it's not a permanent condition. After all it only takes one to reach the egg...speaking of which ff has me down as ovulating on cd14....result so should try and be happy about that. I think what's making me worse is my SIL has had her wee baby there on Sunday and has loads of pics up on Facebook of him...it just reminds me constantly that it's not happening for us yet and it really is breaking my heart into a million pieces.:cry: How is everything with you?
xo Jen


----------



## glitterqueen

Jen
I love dogs and would love to breed them, would love to see pics too! My boss breds terriers but i want another cocker spaniel keep trying to convince oh but he isn't going for it at all lol


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Jen...go into advanced msg and click the paperclip hun and browse, it should open your computer files...select pics and upload...close that window then click the arrow down button by the paperclip and insert pics...took me ages to figure it out:hugs:

We were originally going to get a Golden before my DH admitted that he was desperate to start ttc number 2 but scared cos DS had come so early so we put furbaby plans on hold...this was April08. My MIL bred Poppy...and I was there to help Poppy out....amazing!

I only got to a couple of shows to watch the goldens but it has definately become the plan for my 40th...Only 10yrs to wait....makes any tww seem almost bearable:dohh::rofl:
Do you show your golden?

Looking forward to seeing those gorgeous boys of yours:hugs:xxx


----------



## 2016

Just thought I would share my first accupuncture experience from today:

Firstly Dr Monk spent about 10-15 minutes reading through the completed questionnaire then came into the room where I was waiting. He said he was a bit confused as to why I was coming to see him because I am only 29 years old and have been pregnant once already in 5 months which is pretty good going. I would agree, statistically yes, but my charts and hormone levels are clearly showing me an issue so I don&#8217;t see why I should wait to fix it!
He says that 70% of women will conceive in the first year and they may/may not have such problems and not knowing about them is the best thing. Rubbish!!!!! I said...so could a woman with a 3 day luteal phase conceive...and he said &#8220;well, no not really&#8221;. 
He was also not particularly interested in my charts and said he thinks it just makes me stressed out. Well I can tell you that the only thing that stresses me out is doctors that don&#8217;t listen their patients! Lol
I am a data analyst and so taking my temp, gathering data and making the charts is very relaxing to me (nerd alert!!!! :blush:)
He said he didn&#8217;t think I should be going down the medical route so soon and should maybe see what he can do for me for a bit. I am just wondering how much all that time with him helping me is going to cost at £67 a pop! It was £105 for the first treatment too!
So anyway, he then did the treatment which was a combination of electroacupuncture and normal needle style:
--Electro thingy round each big toe
--One on the top of each foot
--Electro thingy on the inside of each calf
--Needles on the inside by my knees and on the top of my legs just under my knees 
--One just under my bellybutton (where the laporoscopic surgery scar is)
--One just over my uterus.

He then left me there for 15-20 minutes to simmer! :rofl:
I felt a wierd floating sensation while I lay there and, to be perfectly honest, things did get a bit blurry and wierd for a bit! I then felt quite relaxed and imagined I could fall asleep.

He took the needles out and sent me on my way. He wants to see me in a weeks time. I have booked the appointment but keep being in two minds whether to go back. Real bugger since I have just spent £105 and I don&#8217;t have tons of cash to throw about!!!
Got back in my car and something very odd happened. I got 3 quite intense AF type cramps which took me totally by surprise. I sat there and caught my breath and all was fine again. Odd. He had said I might feel more relaxed after the treatment for the rest of the day but nothing like that!?!?! It hasn&#8217;t happened since so we shall see.

I do think acupuncture is an excellent therapy, but I am just wondering if he is the man to do it.

sorry for the essay :blush:


----------



## fitzy79

Hi 2016,
Thanks for that account..love reading how others get on in thrie sessions. I would be very sceptical about his questioning of the necessity to come to him so early..what is the point in waiting only to find that in a few months time you'll be going down the same road anyhow. 105 quid is also quite steep and 67 for each session after??? I pay 50 euro (about 43 pound) and my herbs are 5-10 euro but that lasts me for two weeks. Maybe give him one more chance and perhaps look for another therapist who you might feel more comfortable with. It seems, he's already started off on a negative footing with you. Hope you have a nice weekend and sleep well tonight...I find that I always do after my accupuncture. :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

:hi:2016
Thanks for posting about your session Hun:hugs:
I think I'd be simmering to Hun...not exactly the attitude that you needed before your first session huh?
It does seem a lot to pay Hun, I booked my 1st TCM appointment for tuesday and the consultation is £20, physical treatment (needle/electroacupuncture) is £35 and the cost of herbs varies depending on what you need. As Fitzy has already said...maybe keep next week's appt but I'd maybe look elsewhere as well, whereabouts in the UK are you?:hugs:


----------



## sk100

Hi everyone,

What a fabulous thread. Thought I would share my accupuncture experience from today. I had a MC in Nov - erpc 7 weeks ago and no period so far. I went to see the TCM doc (who happens to see my tenant and so I get one free session a month :0) ). He normally charges £25 in the Dr & Herbs shop. 

He checked my pulse and tongue and said that my kidney meridia is very weak and that I should not TTC for 2 months until it is strengthened. He felt my tummy and said that my uterus had not fully contracted. Anyway, I had 5 needles in uterus area, 3 in scalp area, 3 on eah upper arm, 2 in thighs and 2 in ankles. I started to have some mild cramping in my ovaries and so the needles were doing something. He also put a heat lamp over my uterus. I lay there for 30 minutes and then he removed them. I know that my body is feeling quite weak and so I am going to wait 2 periods to build up my strength.

Was anyone given Jin Kui Shen Qi Wan pills and do they work? He told me to take them to strengthen the kidney meridian. 

I haven't had a chance to read through all the posts in this thread and so wondered if there had been any good news from those using TCM? 

x


----------



## sk100

I should just add that the pills are kidney chi ones - little black balls and you have to take 10 twice a day. If anyone is using these, would love to hear about if you felt any different.


----------



## WelshRose

SK100...:hi:Hun,
I'm so sorry to hear about your loss sweetheart:hugs:
It seems amazing what they can tell you about what's going on and be able to help you get the correct balance back again...a lot better than western medicine's approach.
I really hope it all works for you sweets and you get that super sticky, healthy bean next time:hugs:
Thankyou for sharing your acu experience as well...I haven't started mine yet...counting down the hours to tuesday:dohh:

:hug:


----------



## 2016

Thanks girls! I will go see him one more time but will look for another as a back up.

Welshrose...I am in east anglia.


----------



## Jen1802

sk100 said:


> I should just add that the pills are kidney chi ones - little black balls and you have to take 10 twice a day. If anyone is using these, would love to hear about if you felt any different.

Hi yes those are the ones abi and I are taking. The English translation is kidney chi pills from the golden cabinet. I've only started them this cycle as I was on herbal tea previously now I'm taking both. So far so good, once dh starts I'll be hoping we conceive soon. I've noticed this week twinges in my uterus and loads of creamy cm, definite changes compared to
previous months. Welshrose will def get pics up of my furbabies on Monday, glitterqueen I love cocker spaniels, they are so adorable! I did show our golden for awhile but haven't done any showing since starting this wacky ttc journey. I'm hoping we'll move to a bigger house in the next few years and then start dog breeding. Xo


----------



## fitzy79

:wave: sk100 and glad to have you on board!!
So sorry to hear about your loss and hope the next couple of months brings you healing and strength before trying again. I have had three accu sessions and this has brought on ovulation. My periods have been very erratic since coming off BCP but never had regular cycle from when I started them at 14. I am taking similar looking herbs (brown balls) but mine are for nourishing blood and regulating hormones. Hope to hear lots more from you on this great thread. :hugs:


----------



## sk100

Jen1802 said:


> sk100 said:
> 
> 
> I should just add that the pills are kidney chi ones - little black balls and you have to take 10 twice a day. If anyone is using these, would love to hear about if you felt any different.
> 
> Hi yes those are the ones abi and I are taking. The English translation is kidney chi pills from the golden cabinet. I've only started them this cycle as I was on herbal tea previously now I'm taking both. So far so good, once dh starts I'll be hoping we conceive soon. I've noticed this week twinges in my uterus and loads of creamy cm, definite changes compared to
> previous months. Welshrose will def get pics up of my furbabies on Monday, glitterqueen I love cocker spaniels, they are so adorable! I did show our golden for awhile but haven't done any showing since starting this wacky ttc journey. I'm hoping we'll move to a bigger house in the next few years and then start dog breeding. XoClick to expand...

Thank you to the previous posters for a lovely welcome! 2009 was a very sad year - my daughter passed away shortly after birth and I also had a MC. 7 weeks after the ERPC, no period, which is really freaking me out as I have been over-googling. Will go to hopsital on Monday for a check up.

How much are paying for your kidney chi pills - I was charged 10 quid for a week's supply but online they are a 5 quid......


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Girls...:hugs:
:shock:...I just had to rescue us from the 3rd page:dohh::rofl:
How's everyone's weekend going?

Well I ended up cancelling my reflexology appt on saturday as the roads are still pretty bad here and it was going to end up being a one off treatment with that therapist. I have found a therapist that has a specialist interest in fertility but I need to save up the pennies to be able to pay for a course of 6 upfront....imediately after christmas and days away from Callum's b'day...Hoping to start it in Feb/March. I am definately going to keep the TCM appointment thou...even if I have to get out there with a blow torch to get rid of the snow/ice :winkwink:

Heapsa :hugs: xxx


----------



## abster

Hey girls - welcome newbies! Ruddy witch got me yesterday - boo.
At least I can say that thanks to the TCM my post-ov temps are calmer now, if still too low, and I've not had loose-ish bowel movements around the first day of my period. Huzzar!! I suppose. Massage and acu tomorrow - truly hurrah!
As I mentioned a little while back, in my last post, I'm off the kidney chi pills and on something else now. Not taking any TCM pills CD1,2 & 3, like a good girl. I've decided to knock the EPO and agnus castus on the head, so now just taking wheatgrass, spirulina, Pregnacare conception (switched to this from the normal one on thursday), Omega 3:6:9, B-100. 
Quing advised me to cut out dairy to help with my nasal mucous problem. Am only having milk in tea; have cut out my lunchtime cheese sandwich and bought alternative sandwich fillings; switched from dairy to soya yoghurt and will have this on cereal instead of milk. Once I'm pregnant I'll evaluate it again, but nothing NOTHING!! will persuade me to eat soya cheese instead of organic cows' milk cheese because it's absolutely vile. Bleurgh. 
I had a pulling sensation in my womb on friday night. 
Last month's illness and travelling/processed food really set me back - 7-day LP, ov'd a day late and 26-day cycle. 
It'll be this cycle, eh? I'll ov on day 12/13 and know I'm pregnant on CD22, like last time :rofl::rofl::rofl: Of course I will. Sorry, sorry, PMA. 
Abi x


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls...:hugs:
How is everyone?
Abi...can't wait to hear about the massage and acu later Hun:hugs:

Hope everyone has a good day...I'm putting off the housework at the mo:winkwink:...it's nice to have peace and quiet...the schools are open today:yipee:....why go and reck it with the sound of the hoover?!:dohh::rofl:

Big :hugs: 'n' Love xxx


----------



## muncho

hi everyone feels like ages since i have written but i have been reading :)

Welshrose l sit back and ejnoy your day with NO housework!! shame you had to cancel your reflex im sure you will enjoy it when you start

Abi..poo! this is going to be the MONTH PMA.... ha ha ha glad you have started the wheatgrass thou. Let me know how you get on with that..

Had Acu last week. Its alot more enjoyable now as he is using smaller needles and it doesnt hurt. 
Next session is on 20th Jan

BTW: i didnt go to conference in the end. Had ot make up a whole lot of lies and feel so bad about it, but hey im gonna try to make the most of it. they are all in Austria skiing at the moment:(


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls well still no sign of AF, that's a massive improvement if I def did ovulate on CD14 as this is now 9dpo. My cp is still high, soft and closed and lots of creamy cm...sorry if tmi but usually I don't get any of that! Go tcm! I'm due on Sunday and despite my bad news last week I'm still positive about the tcm. I was chatting to the girl you had mentioned Welshrose Alaskanwhitec and she gave me some tips so I'm going to up dh's zinc levels and tell him he must start snacking on as much pumpkin seeds and leafy greens as possible...plus no laptops! I've my next tcm appointment tomorrow so I'll tell Cathy then about dh and see if acu and herbs might help. For those that wanted to see pics of my furbabies see below...if it works! Chinook is the newfy and the golden retreiver is Brodie. This was taken last June when we first got him. He was 15 kg then and 9 weeks old...he's now 83 kgs and 20 months. Our retriever is fit to walk right under him. I have more photos somewhere of him now he's a bit bigger...will take a look an upload them when I get a chance. Sk my kidney chi pills are free but I'm paying £40 for the herbal tea every week...steep I know but worth it for a bfp! 
xo Jen
 



Attached Files:







DSC00062.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 10









DSC00058.jpg
File size: 59.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Girls...
Still avoiding the housework:dohh:...must go and get on with it but you may gather from the sig that I have been playing:winkwink:

If it doesn't float your boat then don't worry about it...I really won't be offended...but if anyone else does fancy it then here's the link...

PHP:

[URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG]https://imgur.com/5lLjH.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


That is fab news Jen!....Aww big hugs Hun:hugs:
HSC is supposed to be how it is for pg:winkwink:....PMA PMA!
I'm so glad that Alaskanwhitec has been of help hun....I kept reading my post wondering if it was insensitive...and that was the last thing that I wanted it to be sweets...just thought she maybe in a very good position to help.
I've also read that 1000mg of Vitamin C is also good for sperm making and helping sort out any structural problems that the Lil guys may have.
OMG...They are gorgeous Hun....Chinnok looks like a bear, bless him...and well Goldens always steal my heart!:winkwink:

Muncho....glad your enjoying the acu more now Hun with the smaller needles:hugs:

Fitzy...I've just stalked your chart Lovely...:shock:....:wohoo:...for that major temp jump this morning....think I'd have to sleep all night with an electric blanket on to see a rise like that:dohh::rofl::.....Hope it's going to mean the best of things sweets:hugs:

Right it's time for some lunch me thinks...cos nevermind a bean in the tum...I think I may have a lion in there, the way it's growling at me!:rofl: Catch you all later xxxx


----------



## lulu79

Hello everyone! 

I had my 8th acupuncture session today. Thought I would fill you all in on how it went. Sorry I'm not very good at all the terminology as I haven't bought THE BOOK yet. To recap I have been diagnosed with a blood and spleen deficency. After losing my son at 22 weeks last August my cycles have become short (approx 22 days) with only a 6-8 day LP. Since seeing my acupunctuist (Tim) my last two cycles have increased to 24 and 25 days with a 9 and 10 day LP (I'm also on B100 and Chinese herbs). 

I am on CD9 today. Apparently my pulse is still weak although my tongue is no longer causing any concern. I have a patch of eczma on my middle finger and palm of hand which Tim thinks is due to cold, damp and wind problem (in a Chinese sense I hasten to add!!). I had 14 points in total put in - one at the top of my head, one at the lower abdomen, one in each wrist and near elbow, and several in my feet, ankles and near the knees. 

I love my sessions, they make me feel really laid back and like I am doing something positive towards getting a BFP. On the downside I found out that Tim is going to Cambodia in March for 2 years so I will have to find a new acupuncturist. Out of interest how much does everyone pay for your sessions? Tim is £35 for an hour which I think seems really reasonable. 

Love Lisa x x


----------



## Jen1802

lulu79 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I had my 8th acupuncture session today. Thought I would fill you all in on how it went. Sorry I'm not very good at all the terminology as I haven't bought THE BOOK yet. To recap I have been diagnosed with a blood and spleen deficency. After losing my son at 22 weeks last August my cycles have become short (approx 22 days) with only a 6-8 day LP. Since seeing my acupunctuist (Tim) my last two cycles have increased to 24 and 25 days with a 9 and 10 day LP (I'm also on B100 and Chinese herbs).
> 
> I am on CD9 today. Apparently my pulse is still weak although my tongue is no longer causing any concern. I have a patch of eczma on my middle finger and palm of hand which Tim thinks is due to cold, damp and wind problem (in a Chinese sense I hasten to add!!). I had 14 points in total put in - one at the top of my head, one at the lower abdomen, one in each wrist and near elbow, and several in my feet, ankles and near the knees.
> 
> I love my sessions, they make me feel really laid back and like I am doing something positive towards getting a BFP. On the downside I found out that Tim is going to Cambodia in March for 2 years so I will have to find a new acupuncturist. Out of interest how much does everyone pay for your sessions? Tim is £35 for an hour which I think seems really reasonable.
> 
> Love Lisa x x

Lisa that is very, very reasonable! Cathy who also treats glitterqueen is £40 for acupuncture and another £40 for herbs....all in all very steep but like I said if it results in a sticky bean well worth it! Welshrose I just realised I said we had got Chinook last year, it wasn't it was June 2008 (phew how time flies!) He is just my baby bear even though he stands over 6ft now when he's up on his hindlegs....usually trying to lick my face! I'm only 5ft 7 so he doesn't have to reach to far :haha: Well girls I'm starting to resign myself to the fact that it's not going to happen for us naturally. I'm hoping that my fs appointment will be through within the next two weeks (god help my GP if it isn't :grr:) once they've run whatever tests need to be done and find out what our options are we'll be looking to go private. There is a good fertility clinic over here called origins but they are so flipping expensive! Glitterqueen & Muncho how much is your IVF treatment? Wondering if it would be cheaper for us to go elsewhere rather than Northern Ireland????
xo Jen :hugs:


----------



## muncho

Hi Lulu

i pay £45 for mine and i have had at least 12 so far!! Too much money..

Jen im sorry to hear that you are going to have to go down the 'assisted ' route :(

I start my treatment next Monday 18th, very excited but nervous excited.. dying to know how many follicles and the quality of them. I genuinely dont think i can do any more myself, its all down the nature and science now..
hope everyone else is ok

p.s jen i think glitter queen is not starting for a few weeks. i think glitter queen has done all the research into other clinics so she may be a good person to speak to. if you want any recommendations in London i cna give you those. i have friends who have kids via male factor. On a positive note i do belive ts easier if you male issues rather than females. there are too many things involved with women , so if you are ok then im sure its more to be succesful

Have you thought about getting all your bloods etc done via your gp as this will save some time when your appt come thru. You can have cd3 - fsh, lh and estrodail blood. day 21 prog test. it may also be in idea to get your amh tested. You will have to pay for this and it can be done anytime during the month. this will give the clinic a good idea as to how you will respond to the drugs and the quality of your eggs. 
I had all of this done before and it saved heaps of time..

oh and also get clamidyia., hep b and c, hiv and rubella for you. You both need to have these done before IVf.. i cna give you lpts more info when you need it. Sorry to bombard you just want to help you by telling you what i have learnt :)


----------



## abster

Oh Jen, I've just read a few pages back about yoru crappy news last week. Hope you're feeling more positive about it now. Just try to remember what we all know about the amazing effects of acu on sperm count/motility. Have a look in the book - she writes about treating some men - and count the positives, like not having to force your OH to give up alcohol or cigarettes and he's already taking the tablets. Also remember how little faith conventional medics sometimes have in TCM, simply becasue they know nothing about it. I'll bet Cathy can work wonders for him almost immediately. I know it's a horrible shock and it'll take you some time to get over, but try to stay positive and we're all here for you. 
Abi x


----------



## glitterqueen

hi jen
firstly your dogs are beautiful-i am so jealous!
I have been recommended to have icsi-which took me back a little-cuz my oh had a slightly reduced mobiity but everything else was normal . Iwas quotes 2350 for ivf extra 950 for icsi drugs 600 so all in all bout 4,000. Mind you i don't have time on my side(41) and icsi gives us the best chance. I have to add to that the cost of acomodation but we are going to look at it like a holiday-sheffield isn't Spain but there you go!
The stats in Origins weren't great hun well not for my age and the royal have a waiting list of 1 year plus for private cuz they priortise NHS
origins appear to have worked their prices so that they are exactly the price of ivf in england plus travel expensives so they ar a bit sneaky there. Look at the hfea website it gives all clinics stats plus check out the forums for fertility friends etc.
I thnk we are going to have my oh sa repeated cuz we only had one and the results might have changed from them i think but if you have male factor issues they may well recomend icsi as well depending on your age. good luck with everything if you need more info just shout! xx


----------



## glitterqueen

ladies
you know the way you dring protein shakes while doing ivf-well i wondered if it would also help with egg quality while ttc naturally? the only thing worried me is that the one from holland and barrett has soya in it and I heard that was bad for trying to conceive?? unless i only take it for days 1-5 like people take soy to help fertility??
I ahve been using it to curb my appetite while trying to lose weight 3 lb so far in 3 days so high protein diet defo work for me-well untill i get fed up and eat loads of crisps and cheese lol x


----------



## muncho

Hi glitter i think the whey protein does work for ttc as well as eggs need quality, the best oine i think is the solgar whey protein as it has little or no soy in it
well done on the 3 lbs. i would like ot loose half a stone but im not overweight so its been tough trying to loose it :(


----------



## Jen1802

Thanks girls, my gp won't run our tests again as he said there is no point as the hospital will just do it for us. Hey abi this is the problem I can't check my book as I lent it to my aunt who is also trying for another little one and having problems. I'm dying to get it back now as I didn't look at the male infertility (or sub fertility as I prefer to call it!) when I had it and I really want to read it! I'm going to see Cathy this evening at 6pm so I'm going to ask her what can be done from a tcm point of view. I know your right Abi the western docs aren't always right. I just hope dh proves them wrong and is one of those with maybe lower sperm count but they are like olympic swimmers....you need far less to do a better job than your average joe! FX'D! LOL!
XO Jen


----------



## glitterqueen

muncho said:


> Hi glitter i think the whey protein does work for ttc as well as eggs need quality, the best oine i think is the solgar whey protein as it has little or no soy in it
> well done on the 3 lbs. i would like ot loose half a stone but im not overweight so its been tough trying to loose it :(

Hey
I have the solgar one but it tastes yuck! the H and B one is a lovely banana flavour and it mixes well with the oat milk-i can't take dairy i might just chance it oh is talking it too to improve spermies. 
i agree its hard to lose weight i was really active until an illness knocked me out a few years ago and i lost the mojo for exercise. I would need to lose about stone so not too bad! want to give myself the best chance!
spoke to the clinic today and she has worked me out some dates to start to fit around oh work commitments so we just have to decide and we are ready to go! just looking for accomodation now-the hotel we stayed in last week was great but way to expensive for 14 days of luxury!!
how is all you r treatmnet going. wishing you loads of luck and hope u r ok x


----------



## glitterqueen

Jen1802 said:


> Thanks girls, my gp won't run our tests again as he said there is no point as the hospital will just do it for us. Hey abi this is the problem I can't check my book as I lent it to my aunt who is also trying for another little one and having problems. I'm dying to get it back now as I didn't look at the male infertility (or sub fertility as I prefer to call it!) when I had it and I really want to read it! I'm going to see Cathy this evening at 6pm so I'm going to ask her what can be done from a tcm point of view. I know your right Abi the western docs aren't always right. I just hope dh proves them wrong and is one of those with maybe lower sperm count but they are like olympic swimmers....you need far less to do a better job than your average joe! FX'D! LOL!
> XO Jen

jen
we have a month or two before i start icsi so any tips for good swimmers are appreciated- so far we have gone with 1000mg vit c with zinc, protein shakes , lots of fluid and a good general supplement as well as fish oils.
That and me practically doing hand stands every time we bd-not very attractive! x


----------



## muncho

hye ladies , Abi will love this. i cmae across an online chat with RANIDINE LEWIS as a guest speaker. Alot of if may not apply but its all postive stuff. Have a read ..

https://www.theafa.org/community/transcript/turning_back_the_clock
 
Glitter, treatment going ok, juts having up and down days, i hate being so hormonal but its all part of the process. Have you tried booking.com or laterooms.com. they may be good for you


----------



## Jen1802

glitterqueen said:


> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls, my gp won't run our tests again as he said there is no point as the hospital will just do it for us. Hey abi this is the problem I can't check my book as I lent it to my aunt who is also trying for another little one and having problems. I'm dying to get it back now as I didn't look at the male infertility (or sub fertility as I prefer to call it!) when I had it and I really want to read it! I'm going to see Cathy this evening at 6pm so I'm going to ask her what can be done from a tcm point of view. I know your right Abi the western docs aren't always right. I just hope dh proves them wrong and is one of those with maybe lower sperm count but they are like olympic swimmers....you need far less to do a better job than your average joe! FX'D! LOL!
> XO Jen
> 
> jen
> we have a month or two before i start icsi so any tips for good swimmers are appreciated- so far we have gone with 1000mg vit c with zinc, protein shakes , lots of fluid and a good general supplement as well as fish oils.
> That and me practically doing hand stands every time we bd-not very attractive! xClick to expand...

Haha, join the club there are positions that should not be pulled naked but if anything it gives us a laugh! All in the name of a bfp! DH is taking the wellman vitamins, I'm thinking I'll need to convince him to start upping his does of vitamin c too. Loads of zince and selenium and also siberian ginseng to get the little fellas all revved up! Vitamin e helps with the antioxidant side of things too. Makeithappen sent me a list on my journal with all the things she had found out could help plus from the female point of view apparently EPO helps as if CM is even slightly less than what it should be this impacts massively. Take a look on my journal at what makeithappen sent me. Also alaskanwhitec said that she made her OH take loads of pumpkin and sunflower seeds for zinc and lots of fresh leafy greens and fruit. Diet does seem to be a massive part of what goes on with the swimmers. I can't wait for my appointment this evening, just want to talk to Cathy about it and see what she suggests. I'm just glad DH is so up for attending the acu and taking the herbs, that's half the battle...saying that he would do anything to make me happy at the moment. Oh also avoid as much processed food as possible especially aspartame as this is meant to really mess with fertiliy...no caffeine, alcohol or tobacco and even prescription meds can have an affect on the sperm too! Oh and no laptops...no mobiles in pockets, even drinking from cans can increase aluminium levels in the blood and reduce zinc. Also vitamin b12 deficiency has been found in men who have subfertility so get him to take folic acid too. I've also read that men with low sperm counts should withdraw just as they start to ejaculate as the most sperm is in the first few drops and too much seminal fluid dilutes in further making it more difficult for them to eventually reach the egg. Sorry for the big long reply! As you can see I've clearly been slightly obsessed with it over the past few days! :haha:
Xo Jen


----------



## bernina

Hi Everyone!

I've been stalking this thread for a while but just finally decided to take the plunge and set up my first TCM/Acupuncture session for this coming Thursday. I'm really excited, and a bit nervous. 

I found a clinic near me where two of the practitioners have actually studied with Randine Lewis, so I was very excited to read that. I have no idea what I'm in for, but in the name of ttc I'll try pretty much anything. They sent me this huge questionnaire to fill out with everything from spiritual practices to GYN/OB history and everything in between. I'm such a nerd I actually enjoyed filling it out, just felt one step closer to figuring out what's going on with my body.

A bit on my history, I'm 32, DH is 38. We've been ttc our first for about 18 mos. Got pregnant about 4 mos after trying but had a mmc at 10 weeks (fetus had stopped developing at 8 weeks). After a few months started ttc again, and 6 mos later pregnant again, but this one was a chemical with no other pregnancy signs than a positive test. 

A few months ago we decided to go see a fertility specialist who diagnosed me with a partial uterine septum. Basically my uterus is heart shaped and has this piece of tissue going about 1/3 way down the middle of my uterus. If the embryo attaches to that inner wall the blood supply is not as good and that can cause the miscarriages. To top it off, after my chemical in August my periods went all crazy and now I spot almost throughout the entire cycle. I have surgery scheduled in about 2 1/2 weeks to correct the septum, but then was told I would need clomid afterwards to bring my hormones in balance and put out nice ripe eggs with a thick uterine lining. Well needless to say that scared me into doing some research, I picked up the Randine Lewis book at the library and have read the first few chapters. Well I am definitely hooked, especially after hearing about all of your positive experiences. It just amazes me that I knew none of this before!! It has openend my eyes to a whole other way of viewing my body and health. 

I'll make sure and post the results of my first session, as you can tell I'm rather wordy so I'm sure it will be detailed :blush:

Abi, I read about your recurrent sinus issues and how it keeps you from doing yoga. My yoga instructor is a big fan of netti pots to help clear your sinuses out without any medication. I've used them in the past when I had a head cold and for me it works great. I can actually breathe after using it no matter how clogged up my nose was. 

I look forward to getting to know you all and thank you very much for starting this thread!!

:dust:


----------



## Jen1802

bernina said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I've been stalking this thread for a while but just finally decided to take the plunge and set up my first TCM/Acupuncture session for this coming Thursday. I'm really excited, and a bit nervous.
> 
> I found a clinic near me where two of the practitioners have actually studied with Randine Lewis, so I was very excited to read that. I have no idea what I'm in for, but in the name of ttc I'll try pretty much anything. They sent me this huge questionnaire to fill out with everything from spiritual practices to GYN/OB history and everything in between. I'm such a nerd I actually enjoyed filling it out, just felt one step closer to figuring out what's going on with my body.
> 
> A bit on my history, I'm 32, DH is 38. We've been ttc our first for about 18 mos. Got pregnant about 4 mos after trying but had a mmc at 10 weeks (fetus had stopped developing at 8 weeks). After a few months started ttc again, and 6 mos later pregnant again, but this one was a chemical with no other pregnancy signs than a positive test.
> 
> A few months ago we decided to go see a fertility specialist who diagnosed me with a partial uterine septum. Basically my uterus is heart shaped and has this piece of tissue going about 1/3 way down the middle of my uterus. If the embryo attaches to that inner wall the blood supply is not as good and that can cause the miscarriages. To top it off, after my chemical in August my periods went all crazy and now I spot almost throughout the entire cycle. I have surgery scheduled in about 2 1/2 weeks to correct the septum, but then was told I would need clomid afterwards to bring my hormones in balance and put out nice ripe eggs with a thick uterine lining. Well needless to say that scared me into doing some research, I picked up the Randine Lewis book at the library and have read the first few chapters. Well I am definitely hooked, especially after hearing about all of your positive experiences. It just amazes me that I knew none of this before!! It has openend my eyes to a whole other way of viewing my body and health.
> 
> I'll make sure and post the results of my first session, as you can tell I'm rather wordy so I'm sure it will be detailed :blush:
> 
> Abi, I read about your recurrent sinus issues and how it keeps you from doing yoga. My yoga instructor is a big fan of netti pots to help clear your sinuses out without any medication. I've used them in the past when I had a head cold and for me it works great. I can actually breathe after using it no matter how clogged up my nose was.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all and thank you very much for starting this thread!!
> 
> :dust:

Welcome Bernina and I'm so sorry to hear about your loss! :cry: I can only imagine how heartbreaking it must be for you both. Don't worry about being detailed the more info the better. I'm sure there are others out there reading about our experiences and I'm positive it helps them make the choice as to whether tcm is for them or not! :hugs: and I hope your first appointment goes well! XO Jen


----------



## muncho

Hi bernina

Welcome to the thread! Sorry to hear about your story.Glad you found us and hope you enjoy being part of this thread :)


----------



## abster

This was yesterday, I was on CD3.

Quing was pleased with my chart being more balanced throughout my last cycle, but my post-ov temps need to rise, I need to ovulate earlier and keep my cycle length of 27-ish days and therefore have a long enough LP, and get rid of this nasal mucous, which is apparently a spleen issue.

I started on my front with 2 needles in my scalp and some in my lower back. Heat on my back.

Then onto my back with a needle in my scalp, one in the flap of skin next to my thumb, one in my abdomen and several in my lower legs. Heat on my abdomen.

Still on the You Qui Wan she switched me to last week. Still under instruction to drink warm/hot water, eat spicy food (lots of ginger), keep my feet warm and a water bottle on my tummy pre-ov. 

Going back on Friday.

Muncho, I'll check out that link later - thank you!

Thanks Bernina - what are those pots you mentioned? Any idea where I can get them?
Hello girls. Glad you're feeling a bit better Jen. Look forward to reading what Cathy said she can do for your OH.
:hugs: for everybody!
Abi x


----------



## bernina

Thank you for the warm welcome!! I can't wait to read updates from everyone as their treatment progresses towards that BFP!!! 

Jen, so sorry to hear about the trials you've been through with preg sis in law and hubby's swimmers. Has DH had an appt for acupuncture yet (I read in your journal that he was planning to).

Muncho, what a rocky road it has been for you. I really admire you for donating your eggs to your sister, what a selfless act that was! Do you have a date set for your IVF?


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls well went to see Cathy last night. I explained to her about dh sa results. She said that was quite low and that there were herbs which she could prescribe for him. She said that the acupuncture with men isn't as successful as the herbs and that they were the most important thing. She said that if he was feeling stressed that he could come to acupuncture as well as the herbs but to be honest he doesn't seem stressed in the slightest so I got the herbs of her for him. She took a look at my chart and said that it would appear I've ovulated on CD14 but because I forgot to take my temp the next day we couldn't know for sure. She had me lie on my back and put two needles into my scalp, 4 in my stomach and 5 in each leg. I explained how upset I was about dh's results and she said if she could see the report she would be able to give me more reassurance as to whether the herbs would definitely work but the gp obviously has the report so I just said I wouldn't be able to get it for her. I said that we were being referred to the royal and that we should have had our appointment through by now but it still hadn't arrived and that was stressing me out as well. She told me not to be so upset as this was a common problem and when it happened in China the first thing a man would do is get the herbs prescribed. She said it'll take roughly 3-4 months before we will see an improvement in dh's count as it takes 75 days for sperm to mature. She also switched the pills she was giving me, these ones are called Nuan Gong Yun Zi Wan and she said that they are designed to nourish pregnancy. Before anyone jumps to conclusions, I don't think I'm pregnant and it's more just a precaution in case I am. I'll have to switch from my kidney chi pills to these ones after I've ovulated each month from what I can gather. DH and I ended up rowing after he had to take his first batch of the herbs. She did warn me that they were bitter tasting but he made such a show of nearly being sick from them. I just ended up losing the head and told him that I didn't care if he threw them up and had to drink them again he was going to take them dammit as my cycle seems nearly sorted this month and he needs to take responsibilty for his own body and the low count. Honestly men are such f*****g babies! I've had over a month and a half of choking the herbs down me every day so he bloody well do the same! Sorry for the rant but he really pissed me off! 
xo Jen


----------



## muncho

bernina said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome!! I can't wait to read updates from everyone as their treatment progresses towards that BFP!!!
> 
> Jen, so sorry to hear about the trials you've been through with preg sis in law and hubby's swimmers. Has DH had an appt for acupuncture yet (I read in your journal that he was planning to).
> 
> Muncho, what a rocky road it has been for you. I really admire you for donating your eggs to your sister, what a selfless act that was! Do you have a date set for your IVF?

Hi bernina

I have started the pill already which is part of my protocol. I start my injections on Monday! My sis had 2 lovely kids now, the doc have said this is positive that my eggs have been sucessful previously although im 3 years older now :)

jen will read you post later and relpy. I need to calm down. Just been texting my boss as they are on conference and im sick. he is annoying me so i hav ejust emailed HR to find out the process of what being 'off sick' actually means and i think he will find that he is harrassing me! Arrgghhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jen1802

muncho said:


> bernina said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcome!! I can't wait to read updates from everyone as their treatment progresses towards that BFP!!!
> 
> Jen, so sorry to hear about the trials you've been through with preg sis in law and hubby's swimmers. Has DH had an appt for acupuncture yet (I read in your journal that he was planning to).
> 
> Muncho, what a rocky road it has been for you. I really admire you for donating your eggs to your sister, what a selfless act that was! Do you have a date set for your IVF?
> 
> Hi bernina
> 
> I have started the pill already which is part of my protocol. I start my injections on Monday! My sis had 2 lovely kids now, the doc have said this is positive that my eggs have been sucessful previously although im 3 years older now :)
> 
> jen will read you post later and relpy. I need to calm down. Just been texting my boss as they are on conference and im sick. he is annoying me so i hav ejust emailed HR to find out the process of what being 'off sick' actually means and i think he will find that he is harrassing me! Arrgghhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Hey Muncho
I acutally work in HR, unfortunately it wouldn't usually constitute harrassment but it does depend on what he is texting you for. If you are off sick it is usually written into most organisations sickness and absence management policies that the employee and line manager must maintain what is classified as reasonable contact...mostly it should involve seeing how you are, when you're likely to return and what outstanding work you may have but that should be it. It should usually be on a weekly basis if you have doctors cert in and are off long term (20 days or longer). If it's short term (less than 20 days) then there is no point in them texting you every day. If you haven't got a sick cert in yet or haven't told them when you expect to return I would get one, that should get him if you're back. If he is expecting you to do work whilst you are off then that's a no, no! You can't be sick AND doing work! Defeats the purpose of sick leave! Hope you're ok! Line managers can be really annoying sometimes, especially the ones that don't bother adhering to policies and procedures as HR usually end up bailing them out when they end getting dragged to a tribunal! 
XO Jen


----------



## muncho

Hey Jen

firstly its a stressful time for everyone and im sure if my dh had to take stuff he would moan, he is reluctantly taking vits for me as he says his sperm is fine so he doesnt really need to take them ...duhhhhhhhh! hopefully you have sorted it now, if men had to go thru what we go thru, i dont know if they would have ivf!!

i have just had my drugs delivered and i think its going to hit him when he sees them all!!


RE my boss. i told him on friday i have a sick note for a week. the company are in austria at the mo but he still was texting me today and i got really peed off that i have a sick note and cant even be off in peace. i eamiled HR and thye told me what you said. My point is is if im off sick WITH a sick note i should be telling him when im ready to come back to work not him texting me everyday asking me if im ready! do you get me..

everytine i have has a sick note i have alkways come back earlier and worked as he has put me under pressure to check my emails or make calls , and if im sick im sick i shuldnt be working. I told him we need to have a chat about this on tues when we meet up!!

PHEW he got me so mad today. thanks for your advice thou..its interesting knowing that we cna help each other through our jobs as well. 

I work for the company that sell menopur si if anyone has anyquestions i can help them..


----------



## fitzy79

Evening girlies,
Lots of action on the TCM thread the past couple of days!! Firstly, welcome Bernina and hope you enjoy being part of this thread. Jen, I prob would have personally forced the herbs down my OH's throat...you had evey right to be P$*SED off...men are such babies!! Muncho, my darling is of the same opinion as your hubby...why should I take vitamins...my swimmers are healthy as...he will take zinc though because I've told him that they'll make his wonderful :spermy:ies even more amazing!!:winkwink: Didn't realise you had donated eggs to your sis...that is such a selfless thing to do. Sending lots of positive vibes your way as you start on your meds!!

Not much to report from me. Am 8 dpo and trying not to symptom spot...gonna hold out on testing until I'm at least 2 days late(if I get that far) as can't handle the :bfn:disappointment:nope:

Any word from Welshrose..first accu yesterday and dying to hear how she got on???


----------



## Jen1802

If I were you Muncho I would just ignore the texts until you are back to work. You've every right to be cross, by any chance is your boss a man??? Pushy so and so's! What is menopur out of interest? I've never heard of it. Haha fitzy believe me that crossed my mind but he's behaving himself. I ended up telling him yesterday in a nicer way that he has to put in the same effort and commitment that I am and he agreed so he choked his herbs down, bless him. He'll get used to it, I have and from what I've researched the herbs are really effective! I came across a study where a man only had 8 million per mil and after 25 days on the herbs his count had risen to 30 million per mil. I told dh this and he was really impressed! I really hope they work quickly for him but at least 4 months before we'll see the full impact. I'm dying to hear how Welshrose got on yesterday too! 
XOX Jen


----------



## abster

What a selfish w***er your boss is Muncho. Yes. definitely ignore him. DO youhave a work mobile? Can you turn it off?
Jen, very glad your husband's behaving better now. I'm sure he'll get used to the herbs. My OH decided to tell me yesterday morning (he claims) that he'd just drunk his last 100mls. This was whilst I was getting ready for the playgroup I run, which I don't get back from til 1. Then I had to sort out our lunch, play with #1, go out and do some shopping, play with #1 again, make and have tea, play with #1, and get her ready for bed. WHen I came downstairs at 9 - because my beloved was out climbing and having a drink- I wasn't going to spend 2 hours boiling herbs. If he'd told me he was getting towards the end before he'd finished them, rather than on a wednesday ruddy morning, I might have remembered! Muppet (him, not me).
Sorry for ranting. 
Nose was a bit runny/blowy this morning, but I think I might be a little bit coldy because it still is now, on and off. Back to Quing tomorrow.
Welshrose, stop keeping us in suspense! WHat happened? How did you enjoy it?
Abi x


----------



## Jen1802

Don't apologise Abi! Men are all the same....overgrown babies! I take it that your still feeling like you have a cold as a result of the spleen deficiency? I have to say Abi I'm really impressed with your TCM practitioner! They really know their stuff! Cathy is the same she's so good at relaxing me and cheering me up! I wish I could bring her home with me or keep her in my pocket so when I'm starting to feel down she could work some of her magic PMA and make me feel positive again! If I had more money I would def go to see her more often that once a week! How are you feeling muncho? Hello welshrose, tell all, I've been checking on and off all day just in case you've posted something! LOL!
XO Jen


----------



## muncho

Hi girls

jen. i dont leave my phone on , i turned it oin coz he asked me to give him an update this week and he had already left me a few messages! Of course he is a man! 30 years old and no kids, so course he isnt going to get it!
menupur are the injections that are used for egg growth during IVF..

You guys seem to ahve a very different acu to me, he has never spoken to me about TCM, he has alot on the shelves though..i think its because you cant mix TCM when doing IVF...

other than that im ok, its my birthday (39) and ill cry if i want to ...weep weep...went out for lunch with a cousin and guess what i found a place that did fresh wheatgrass shots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i got so excited i had 2. 
waiting for Ch to come home and maybe go out for dinner - havent seen him for 3 nights

hope u r all having a good day :)


----------



## ewok111

Hi girls, have been stalking your thread for a while lol, and was wondering if I could join you. I have got my first accupuncture session tomorrow, im so excited but a bit nervous at the same time! I have visions of me jumping out of the chair when they put the first needle in lol! My story so far, been trying to concieve for 12 months now, had one pregnancy afte 4 months of trying but when I went for my 12 week scan they told me I had had a mmc, I was devastated. Have been trying ever since but not a sniff of a BFP yet so im really hoping accupuncture my work its magic on me. Hopefully we will all have 2010 babies.


----------



## muncho

Welcome ewok111, so sorry to hear your news i cant imagine what that must feel like..
You have done the right thing by starting acu, it has helped us all in different ways. Can wait to hear how you get on. Oh the needles dont hurt when they go in, you will be fine

good luck xx


----------



## Carrie29

Hi Girls..

I hope you don't mind me joining your thread.. i'm working at the mo so haven't been able to look through all the previous posts, but just wanted to see how everyone else is finding TCM?, i'm having my 5th acupuncture session today and started taking herbs on Wednesday, the ones that you have to cook and split into 2 cups for each day. They taste disgusting very bitter!, but i just hope they work. It's all quite expensive but i guess much cheaper than many other fertility treatments. 

After coming off the pill last June i had a 6 week an 8 week and now a few months cycle so i know that i am not ovulating, yesterday i had a scan and was diagnosed with PCOS, as they could see little cysts in my ovaries. Otherwise i am very healthy, 5ft 8, weigh 10 stone and regular exercise don't smoke etc... 

Has anyone else been in a similar position and benefitted from TCM?. I know my next step with the doctor is Clomid but it would be great if TCM has an effect first!


----------



## muncho

Welcome Carrie. sorry i cant help with the PCO but acu has def helped to increase prog levels. i dont take herbs as im starting ivf on monday, so hopefully acu will give me more eggs of better quality.

want to wish u all the best and look forward to chatting to you xx


----------



## Carrie29

thanks muncho, good luck with the IVF x


----------



## Jen1802

Hey welcome to the thread. I've no experience with PCOS unfortunately but there is a book called the infertility cure by randine lewis which you can buy and she has a whole chapter devoted to the effects of tcm and pcos! I honestly can't recommend the book highly enough! I'm so sorry to hear about your loss ewok I can only imagine how devastating that must be! :hugs: Well my af is due on Sunday, we'll see if she rears her ugly head and whether I get any cramps this month, if not the tcm is def working! :happydance: Your boss sounds like a wanker muncho! He's probably a jumped up wee s**t who's stood on more than a few toes to get his post! Just ignore him and the messages and give him a right mouthful on Tuesday when you see him... if there is anyway you can get a hold of your sickness and absence policy I would take a read through that and see if there are things you could throw back in his face that would make him a bit more wary of you in future! :hugs:
XO Jen


----------



## Jen1802

Oh and happy birthday Muncho...this time next year you'll have a wee one to share it with!
xox Jen


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls posted this on my journal there....not sure what to think...

Well eventually decided to poas this morning and I swear I seen the faintest hint of a line as well as the control line! Showed it to dh as well and he agreed there was a really, really super faint line....wtf??? I'm totally confused now, you could barely see it but it was definitely there when I held it up to the light to get a better look! Can you get false positives...maybe it was an evaporation line but I looked at it in the specified timeframe. Don't know what to think now, guess I'll just have to wait until Sunday/Monday and see if AF shows up. Weird!
xo Jen


----------



## jojo-m

have you put some pics on Jen? fx for you girl even a faint line is better than a full bfn, means there is hope! eek sun/mon is going to seem like a long time away xx


----------



## Jen1802

Hey jojo no I don't have any pics. I'm still not convinced it's anything but an evap line, saying that I've loads of creamy cm and my cp is really soft and difficult to feel which isn't normal for me. Mmm will wait until Monday and do another in the morning if af hasn't showed up on Sunday. Can't see it being a proper positive after the news we got about dh. Damn first response tests...messing with my head! xo Jen


----------



## Betheney

JEN!

I'm convinced your up the duff! conception can still happen with a low sperm count you know that. as you can see i'm stalking you until i see you've peed on another stick!


----------



## jojo-m

keep that pma jen, your cm and cervix are all doing the right things and you know what even if half the sperm are not as fit as they could be, it only takes one that has been working out to reach that egg = so not impossible!

if your hubby seen the faint line too, i'd say your in with a good chance. Enough to feel like that IF af arrives so maybe pee on another stick in the morning????

xxx


----------



## muncho

WHAT..............thats great news jen, fingers crossed.listen there are women who have two blocked tubes and get bfp so anything can happen. 
i really really hope its a + for you..

will send you a copy of my sick policy when i find it 

xx


----------



## muncho

nahhh i cant copy and paste the bit for sickness: but this is what HR emailed me a few days ago..

'You do not have to call in every day if you have been signed off. It would however be helpful if you could stay in touch and let us know when you will be returning to work if possible. If you need to extend your sick leave and will be submitting another certificate, it would be helpful if you would contact your manager and let him know or if you cannot get in touch with him, then speak to me. 
For further information, you can see the Sickness SOP on the internet.
If you felt well enough to deal with calls or emails, then you can do so if you wanted however you are not obliged to do so. '

thanks xx


----------



## glitterqueen

Hi Ladies
Haven't been around past few days-computer probs!
Firstly happy birthday Muncho heres to a wonderful belated birthday gift xx
Then ............. Jen oh my god girl loads of baby dust to you i hope its a BFP
I am on day 26 and resisting poas as its cycle 14 and I don't think i can face the disappointment yet
Hi to all the newbies can't wait to hear your BFP stories!!!
Well i start drugs for icsi on 6th March!!
Muncho-just starting to ring those numbers you gave as GP can't give me any of the drugs on NHS-no suprise there! Hope I can make some savings as the accomodation will be expensive as it is Easter during my egg retrevial
Had another session with Cathy today-no needles in tummy just incase i have a wee beanie! Period build up not nearly as bad this month - this will be second period since starting tcm. I have been cramping since sunday and assumed that was me out this month but cathy said not necessarily it could be implantation cramps but i won't get excited( well maybe just a little bit..........) x


----------



## fitzy79

Happy weekend girls and Happy Birthday Muncho...hope you have something lovely planned!
O...M..G..Jen...I am so excited bout your possible 2nd line...I've never even see a hint of one...will be stalking your chart this weekend for rising temps!!! FXed anyhoo. I'm not too far behind you at 10 dpo and :witch: due on Tues/Wed but she better stay away!! Am not going to test until I'm late though.
Welcome to all the newbies and hope TCM brings us all our much wanted :bfp:'s in 2010 x


----------



## ewok111

thanks for the warm welcome ladies. Happy birthday to you Muncho, hope its a good one. Jen when I got my bfp back last year it was so faint that I couldn't really tell if i was seeing things, day by day the line grew darker. I really hope this is the case for you, good luck. 

So I have just come back from my first accu session and im really hyperactive and excited, not sure why just glad to be doing something productive I suppose lol! She spoke to me for over an hour and asked me the most random of questions, I then had to poke my tongue out while she drew a sketch of it lol, not quite sure why but im sure she knows what she is doing! She put a few needles in my back as a detox before we start the real deal next week. They didn't hurt at all thank god so now im just super excited to go again next wednesday. Good luck on getting closer to that BFP everyone. xx


----------



## bernina

Hi everyone!

I had my very first acupuncture/tcm appointment yesterday afternoon.

I had to fill out a questionnaire prior to arriving at the office and gave that to the receptionist when I got there. The practitioner Julie then took me into a room where a massage table was set up and also 2 chairs for us to sit and talk in. She started by going over the forms I had filled out while she gave me a list of general FAQs to read over. We talked about my 2 miscarriages, my spotty periods and she gave me a general overview of TCM/acupuncture and her philosophy in general. 

She took my pulse on both wrists, and explained what she was looking for. She said you can tell if the pulse is weak or strong, thin or thick, and a few other things I've forgotten. She indicated that from my pulse she could tell my qi (pronounced chee) in general was weak and my pulse was very thin, she said it felt like she had her finger on a thin thread. Again that indicates a week qi. Then she had me stick out my tongue a few times, apparently you read the tongue when it's first stuck out, so that's why I had to repeat a few times so she could get a good look. She then took out a mirror and had me stick out my tongue so I could see what she had seen. She first pointed out how my tongue quivered when stuck out, again that was a sign of weak qi. She also showed me small red dots along my tongue and how pale it is. 

She went out of the room for a few minutes and then came back to discuss her diagnosis of me. She said I appeared to have spleen qi deficiency (which is a general deficiency of qi) and also blood deficiency (which is not necessarily the same as anemia). She said I could have a bit of Kidney Yin and Yan but thought that due to my age (32) that we should focus on the blood and spleen.

Next was acupuncture. I changed into a hospital gown (kept undergarments on) and she had me lay down on my back on a massage table between 2 sheets. She swabbed several areas with alcohol and then prepared me for the first needle which she inserted I think near my big toe. She had me take a deep breath, release and as I did that she put it in. I really wasn't afraid of the needles, I can usually tolerate pain pretty easy and with all the blood work I've had done the past year and a half, well these needles are nothing compared to the others.

So I was a bit surprised when I could actually feel them going in. The toe was just a little shock, nothing more and much less than a blood draw. She put in a few others I think near my outer ankles and somewhere near my outer knee. Again I could feel them, and a few of them did make me gasp a bit (on the inside) but it went away quickly. The ones on the front of my hand between thumb and index finger did hurt, and she even said "I bet you felt that one!" Later on I would realize why she said that when I noticed small points of blood there after she had removed them (those are the only spots I bled at). She put one needle at my breastbone, I think one or two around my navel and possibly one ovary, one in each of my ears (not sure where) and one at the top of my head (that one creeped me out a bit but never hurt). 

She put an eye mask over my eyes that smelled of fresh herbs and then turned the lights off and left me for 25 minutes. I had a bell near my right hand in case I needed anything. Most of the needles I couldn't feel. The one on my breastbone actually made my chest feel very heavy and each time I took a deep breath I kind of felt uncomfortable. It wasn't pain at all, just an odd sensation that didn't lend itself to beng relaxing. I really thought the 25 mins would fly by and I'd be in this happy tranquil state, but I got a bit fussy and I had to keep twitching my toes and fingers to keep my limbs from falling asleep. It's not to say I was uncomfortable or in pain, there was no pain, but I just felt restricted. I can't say that I was nervous or on edge, but I really just wanted those 25 minutes to be over with.

She came back in, turned the lights up a bit, took the mask off, removed the needles (which was odd because when she pulled them out they sounded/felt like they were several inches into my skin even though of course they weren't at all), and had me sit up and get dressed. 

When she returned we went over the plan she had developed for me. First she gave me a hand out for spleen qi deficiency, one for blood deficiency, and one for overall fertility. They contained a list of dos and don'ts for both food and lifestyle. 

Then she told me the supplements she wanted me to take. She recommended both Spirulina (a blue/green saltwater algae) and Fish Oil. These would both help fortify the blood and spleen (in TCM spleen doesn't refer to the actual spleen but a system that controls digestion, food processing and conversion of food into energy among other things). She said she would also prepare several TCM herbal blends for me to make into tea but that she didn't want me to start them (and also the Fish Oil) until after my surgery. So I should get those in about 2 weeks. I was told that due to my spleen qi deficiency that I should avoid eating cold and raw food and beverages and also not to drink during meals (I assume that is so the bodies natural digestive enzymes can digest the food and not be watered down by extra fluids). I'm also to continue with my multivitamin and balanced b-50 vitamin.

She also recommended weekly acupuncture and I already have my next appt scheduled for one week from yesterday.

After the appointment I did notice a bit of tenderness at a few of the needle sites. I could even tell where most needles had been placed due to a small red mark (no blood). I have very pale, thin skin that bruises easily so this doesn't surprise me. Today I also feel an odd sensation to the left of my navel, not pain, but it's like I can feel whatever organ is there and in the past obviously I never felt anything. Not sure what that means.

I plan to follow all of the advice she gave of course the recommendations couldn't be further from my current eating and drinking habits. I LOVE ice cold water and tea and love raw veggies and salads and frozen smoothies. But I'll do anything in the name of ttc, so I think I'm up for it.

I'd be happy to scan in the handouts she gave me and post, just let me know if anyone would like to see them.

If you have any questions, just ask and I'll be happy to answer if I can.

The cost for the first session was $145 USD and each initial visit will be $85 USD.


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Girls....:hugs:
....I'm back....wretched laptop broke!:hissy:
DH went out and bought me a netbook today thou and I'm just popping on here very quickly to say that I have been thinking of you all heaps...desperate to catch up...I will post all tomorrow....Have my next session booked on Friday:winkwink:...
I am most definately a TCM convert!

Love ya
Sweetdreams xxx


----------



## fitzy79

WelshRose said:


> Hey Girls....:hugs:
> ....I'm back....wretched laptop broke!:hissy:
> DH went out and bought me a netbook today thou and I'm just popping on here very quickly to say that I have been thinking of you all heaps...desperate to catch up...I will post all tomorrow....Have my next session booked on Friday:winkwink:...
> I am most definately a TCM convert!
> 
> Love ya
> Sweetdreams xxx

Good to hear from you...thought you had dropped off the planet hun:haha: Will look forward to hearing all soon xxx


----------



## abster

Good to see you back, WelshRose. Glad you're a convert - I look forward to reading all about your sessions.
Hey Bernina, thanks for being so specific in your write-up, it was really interesting. I'm in a rush at the mo - have to go to make lunch for my starving family - but I'll come back on later and reply properly. I also need to write up yesterday's session.
Abi x


----------



## bernina

Just wanted to let you all know that I picked up my Spirulina at the health food store yesterday. I also decided to get some Wheat Grass powder and Royal Jelly. Both were recommended on the handout she gave me for general fertility. I'm having my first wheat grass drink right now and it's nowhere near as bad as I thought it would be. It tastes like a strong green tea. Of course I'm drinking it with room temperature water and I think it would be much better ice cold or slightly warmed, but I can't have cold and was afraid heating it might destroy some of the nutrients.

The Royal Jelly was worse than I thought. Since I love honey so much and have even had pee pollen and that tasted fine I really thought I'd enjoy it. But it has tangy aftertaste and made my mouth feel like I had just gargled with hydrogen peroxide. So I'll be mixing that in with food or drink from now on.

The Spirulina is in tablet form and I didn't have any problem swallowing six of them with water.

Is anyone else taking Royal Jelly? Any recommendations on dosage? The jar I have (which needs to be refrigerated) suggested 1/4 tsp per day.

Also, any dosage recommendations for the wheat grass? The packets I have are 8 grams each.

WelshRose, sorry to hear about your laptop breaking but glad that you have a new one and are back in business!

Abster, good to hear from you and can't wait to hear how your most recent session went. 


Thanks!!


----------



## muncho

Hey everyone

bernina glad u enjoyed your acu session. A very good write up! I have been taking whaetgrass for a couple of months now. I have juts ordered a wheatgrass juicer and fresh wheatgrass. Its only takes a couple of mins to do AND it tastes so much better than the powder. So ill let u know how it goes..

welshrose, i thought you had gone awol...how lost do you feel when techology does not work!
Abs hope u enjoyed your lunch xx


----------



## abster

Wow, get you muncho, the wheatgrass queen! Interested to find out what it's like fresh; I find the taste of my daily sachet is fine, it's the powderiness when I'm drinking it that's sometimes a bit bleurgh. 
Bernina, my box of sachets recommends 1-3 sachets a day, depending on your lifestyle. I'm having one daily. There's an explanation on the sachet box that the better it tastes, the more alkaline, and therefore healthier, your body is. It doesn't taste unpleasant to me, like I said, it's just a bit strange drinking it sometimes. I should start mixing it with warm water; I have warm water the rest of the time, as I have a cold uterus to warm up! 
I'm taking spirulina, 3, 3 times daily, half an hour before meals. Now that's a nuisance - half an hour after is fine, but half an hour before? That requires planning! I've decided that it means at least half an hour before food, ie on an empty stomach. I take it at least a couple of hours after my last meal and at least half an hour before the next one. I take my TCM pills and spirulina with a pint of warm water 1st thing, and my B-100 and wheatgrass 1/2 an hour later with breakfast. Spirulina before lunch. Spirulina (and sometimes TCM pills) before tea, Omega 3:6:9 and pregnacare connception with tea and sometimes TCM pills a couple of hours later. 
I've never tried royal jelly, sorry.
I've had to knock dairy products out of my diet for the moment, to sort out my spleen. Am missing the cheese but milk's OK - I'm having soya yoghurt or chocoloate oat milk with my cereal, if I have it, and I'm buying one carton of calcium-fortified soya milk a week to make cocoa. I've tried soya milk as a main milk source before and didn't really enjoy it, so I'm not going to torture myself. Soya cheese makes me angry, it's so vile, and soya yoghurt and desserts are fine. I've struggled ethically sometimes with the dairy thing, as I'm a long-term veggie and sometimes wonder if I shoudl eat it at all, but ai do my best by buying only organic yog, cheese and milk. Listen to me going on and on and on... here's my session write-up:

I forgot to take my previous chart, so Quing couldn't compare my cycle beginnings, but she looked at my tongue. I told her my nasal mucous is definitely getting better. 
I started off on my front with needles in my lower scalp and and lower back, heat lamp on my back. 
Once on my back I had a few needles in my lower legs, one on top of my head and one in my right foot (near my big toe, I think). She tried needles in a few places on my abdomen, but I couldn't feel any of them. The heat lamp was on my abdomen.
She had to fiddle with a few of them before I could feel them. She was moving one of the the needles in my lower leg and I suddenly had a shooting sensation from there into my foot which made me yelp. She said it was too much, took it out a bit and it was fine. 
I really relaxed once I was on my back; I was in a different room to usual, further away from the main road, and lying right next to a radiator... bliss!

I'm going back next Friday. Didn't need any more pills, as I have enough of the You Gui Wan to last me til then. 

Things definitely seem to be happening sooner in my cycle - I'm CD9 and yesterday my cp was high, soft and medium with a bit of creamy cm. Take that, late ovulation!! Makes me hopeful for maybe CD12/13 this cycle, fingers crossed. Maybe my nasal mucous has cleared enough now... who knows?

Abi x


----------



## bernina

Thanks for the great write up Abster!

Have you ever tried Almond Milk? Here in the States it's sold in the non-refrigerated area where the soy milk is (usually near baking supplies and sometimes canned milk). I don't like the taste of soy milk and have decided to steer clear from soy products in case it has any impact on estrogen (just a personal preference, not at the recommendation of any doctor). Anyways I LOVE the taste of Almond Milk, it's great in smoothies and they even sell chocolate flavored that I bet would be really good warm. I've read that most people say Almond Milk has the least unpleasant taste of all milk substitutes. 

Why do you take the Spirulina 1/2 hour before meals? I've never heard that and perhaps I should be doing that too!

The Wheat Grass I had yesterday I had about an hour before breakfast as the packet I took said it's a great way to get energized in the morning (and boy do I need that!). I have the same problem with the gritty texture of it. When I was first drinking it it was fine, then about halfway through it was all settled and gritty and really turned my stomach (texture not the taste). So I was thinking of throwing it into my Vitamix with water to see if that can better dissolve it. Anyone have suggestions for getting it to dissolve better?

I'm so excited for when I get my herbal teas and/or pills, still have to wait about 2 weeks though since she said not until after my surgery. I like taking new things because it makes me feel like I have some degree of control over my body, even if that's not exactly true, at least it makes me feel better :)

Muncho, can't wait to hear how you like your fresh wheat grass juicer! I'm sure that's definitely the way to go if it's something you drink often. I'm going to pick up a jar of the powder (cheaper than the individual packets) and see if I can get myself to drink 1 serving per day. If I find myself keeping up with it then I may look into juicing since it's fresher and probably cheaper in the long run. 

Well I'm off to take my pills and vitamins while I still have food in my stomach!

Baby Dust!!!!


----------



## KatieRi

I haven't got as much to say but I have accupuncture too and I love it, it makes me feel brilliant. I get up looking like I have just had 8 hours sleep. It decreased my cycle length back to what it used to be. Am I the only one who says that when I have the balls on my ears they hurt me? :s xx


----------



## bernina

Hi Katie! I've never had the balls on the ears, what is that? (that sounds so wrong! :haha:)


----------



## bernina

Just wanted to share this link that I came across when searching for a recommended foods for my Spleen Qi deficiency. I found the information very helpful and it expanded on what my acupuncturist gave to me. 

https://www.thefertilesoul.com/knowledgebase/therapies/therapydetail.aspx?id=280


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Peeps:wave:
Sorry to all the new girls, I posted the other night and hadn't read back thru and realised that there were so many....Welcome! I hope you all enjoy this thread....it's one of the best in the ttc section:winkwink:

How is everyone doing?
Muncho how is the first part of your treatment going sweets?:hugs:
Jen....:shock:...faint lines....I Have EVERYTHING crossed for you Lovely!:hugs:
Fitzy...Hope your ok chick...will take a look at your chart in a mo...hoping for good signs:hugs:
Abi...That sounded like one busy day hun...and definately no time to boil herbs...how old is #1?

Well I met Dr Wu for the first time last Tuesday and despite being a tad apprehensive was really encouraged by her friendly manner.
We started the consulatation by chatting about mainly my periods and cycles and then she asked to look at my tongue....her response was "oh wow...that really tells me a lot"....She then went onto to talk about the Liver and the Kidney and their roles and the fact that from looking at my tongue she can tell that my kidney was weak and has been from childhood. She said that our DS was pretty much a miracle because of this weakness and that having him probably drained my kidney and it's never replenshed. She then went onto say that the weakness in my kidney has lead to the kidney and the liver "not talking and having the close relationship that they ought to" and that the symptoms that I now experience with my menstrual/fertility problems all arise from the Liver. She then took several different pulses on my wrist and said that my blood also needed nourishment. I guess at this point in the consultation I was struggling...ever the optimist...I'd hoped that I was going to be easy to fix:dohh: I found it quite hard at times as well to forget my own medical training and to think Liver and Kidney etc in the context that they were being meant. I asked her whether at this point in time we should be considering to try this cycle and she said no not really not at the moment because you will have a very high risk of mc or the baby not being healthy. I guess the optimist joined me at that point again...with the arguement that actually after 18mths and 2mcs it might actually be nice to have a cycle of not trying and at least I'm now doing something to try and correct all these imbalances.

We then went onto the acu treatment which didn't use needles but pads that were wetted and used soundwaves...it's supposed to be very effective...FX'd.
I lay on my tummy to start with and had the pads placed on the upper back (shoulder blade area), down my spine, on the insides of my knees, my ankles and the soles of my feet. It was quite a strange experience really and when I learnt to relax and banish images of my eyes lighting up and my hair standing up poker straight on top of my head I really enjoyed it:rofl: It was like really strong vibrations and especially at the top part of my back it almost felt like I was bouncing on the couch...I wasn't I hasten to add:haha: After about 5-10 mins she began rearranging the pads...I really couldn't tell you to where thou as initally after they were removed it felt like they were still there...odd:wacko: She then placed 4 cups on my back and was pleased that there was very little colour change...not too sure what that indicated:shrug:
Next she gave me a back/shoulder massage before removing the last pads that were still on and then asking me to turn over. I had pads above and below my belly button and on my wrists. She also held one on the top of my head for a second or two.
I could of lay there for ages after and felt really light when I got up...as though someone had lifted a weight from my shoulders.
She carried on filling in her treatment sheet...in chinese...not good for the nosy patient!:haha: She has given me Gan Mai Da Zao Wan...for the Kidney, Mai Wei Di Huang Wan...for the Liver and ChaiHuShuGan Wan for excessive moisture. All of which are 8tablets 3times a day. 

I have always suffered with my tongue right from the age of about 6. Anything with citric acid in aggrevates it and brings up sore wheels down the sides of tongue that can be really painful...consequently I have what I think are referred to as teeth indentations down the sides. Well after 5days of taking the herbs my tongue feels loads better...only hoping that it's going to mean good things on friday. She has said that the herbs are the most important at the moment and that acupuncture won't be necessary on friday unless I particularly want it. 

I think I may take my copy of 'The' book along with me on friday and show her and also get her to write down in english her findings as I have an appointment with the gynecologist on the 1st Feb who is very 'old school'...it could be interesting!

I'm hoping that between the pair of them they can get my cycles sorted out. This is the third wacky one in a row now....take a peak at the charts if you like....I'd be really interested to know your thoughts and opinions.

Hope you're all ok...I've really missed this thread and you girls this past week:hugs: xxx


----------



## Jen1802

Well girls, got my :bfp: yesterday morning def dark line and still no sign of AF:happydance: So unbelievably delighted! DH was in work when I rang to let him know and he was ecstatic! Can't believe I'm finally pregnant after 8 months of trying, I'm 100% convinced it wouldn't have happened for us if it wasn't for the tcm bringing my cycle and hormones back into balance! Can't wait to ring the gp and tell him to stick that in his assisted conception pipe and smoke it! :happydance: I'm really sad to be moving on though, I'll keep coming back on to check how everyone is! :hugs:
XO Jen


----------



## Jen1802

muncho said:


> nahhh i cant copy and paste the bit for sickness: but this is what HR emailed me a few days ago..
> 
> 'You do not have to call in every day if you have been signed off. It would however be helpful if you could stay in touch and let us know when you will be returning to work if possible. If you need to extend your sick leave and will be submitting another certificate, it would be helpful if you would contact your manager and let him know or if you cannot get in touch with him, then speak to me.
> For further information, you can see the Sickness SOP on the internet.
> If you felt well enough to deal with calls or emails, then you can do so if you wanted however you are not obliged to do so. '
> 
> thanks xx

Hey muncho def throw that back in his face at the end of the day you are not obliged to deal with any calls or emails relating to work. Fair enough when you have first contacted to let him know you are unwell you can tell him then what outstanding work you have and when you may be back but def turn your work phone off and don't go anywhere near your emails! If you were in a hospital or something like that (god forbid) you most def would not be able to deal with work related emails or calls so just completely ignore his correspondence unless it is something specifically relating to your absence or illness. Hope your ok! :hugs:
xo Jen


----------



## lulu79

Jen congratulation!!!! :0) that is the best news. I'm so pleased for you and it has given me hope that I may get my own bpf soon. Here is to a super healthy sticky little bean x


----------



## Carrie29

Jen1802 said:


> Well girls, got my :bfp: yesterday morning def dark line and still no sign of AF:happydance: So unbelievably delighted! DH was in work when I rang to let him know and he was ecstatic! Can't believe I'm finally pregnant after 8 months of trying, I'm 100% convinced it wouldn't have happened for us if it wasn't for the tcm bringing my cycle and hormones back into balance! Can't wait to ring the gp and tell him to stick that in his assisted conception pipe and smoke it! :happydance: I'm really sad to be moving on though, I'll keep coming back on to check how everyone is! :hugs:
> XO Jen

Congrats Jen!!.. have a great 9 months.. it's so good to hear that the tcm works!!


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Jen:hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs:
I'm SO happy for you sweetie....and can't wish you enough love and luck for a wonderful 9mths with a super sticky bean!
You better had keep popping in on us....the place wouldn't be the same without you!:winkwink::hugs: xxx


----------



## Carrie29

I've just ordered my copy of the Randine Lewis book and also PCOS and your fertility so that i can take bits from both.

My herbalist moved me onto tablets i am going away quite a bit and it is too difficult to boil the herbs. Also the tablets were cheaper which helps as having those and the weekly acupuncture is adding up.. My DH is an accountant and is starting to get nervous about all the money spent on this.. Hopefully we'll see some results soon so that i can proove to him it's worth it! :winkwink:

So now i am taking Bui Fen Wang and Tao Hong Si Wu Wan 2 times daily, once my raw herbs run out on Weds..


----------



## glitterqueen

Jen
I am so happy for you well done you xx please keep in touch will miss you-hope Cathy's magic rubs off. My af is one day late but I have cramps so think I am out-tested Sat but BFN.
So pleased for you xx


----------



## Jen1802

Thank you so much girls! I really appreciate it, at least we have our first tcm bfp, definitely wouldn't have happened without Cathy and her wonder herbs and acu! I have a feeling you's are all going to be joining me very soon!! XOXO Jen


----------



## Laummatt

Hey

Jen - that is fantastic... Im soooo happy for you. Have been stalking this thread (spoke a bit on B6) thread. You have made me book my first TCM appt for tomorrrow!! Did you go straight from a 8 LP to BFP?? Its really lifted my spirits, and to think what they just told you!!!! 
Have a happy and healthy 9 months, they are just so fab!! :happydance:


----------



## bernina

Congratulations Jen!!!! A very healthy and happy nine months to you and the little bean!!!!!


----------



## Jen1802

Laummatt said:


> Hey
> 
> Jen - that is fantastic... Im soooo happy for you. Have been stalking this thread (spoke a bit on B6) thread. You have made me book my first TCM appt for tomorrrow!! Did you go straight from a 8 LP to BFP?? Its really lifted my spirits, and to think what they just told you!!!!
> Have a happy and healthy 9 months, they are just so fab!! :happydance:

Hey Laummatt, yeah pretty much, my first tcm appointment was half way through my cycle so only ovulated on cd20 and then an 8 day lp. The following cycle (this one!) I ovulated on cd14 and then had a 14 day lp resulting in a bfp! Good luck I'm a complete convert to the tcm. Get the randine lewis book the infertility cure, it really is inspirational!
XO Jen


----------



## jojo-m

you little star jen congratulations!!!!!! I had high hopes for your faint bfp so super glad to hear its a big dark bfp!!! Have a great pregnancy hun xxx


----------



## muncho

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I cant believe it, i was thinking about you this am. Im really pleased. Well done. Take care of yourself and pop in and say helloxxx


----------



## glitterqueen

hey Jen have you told Cathy yet-she will be delighted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ewok111

Congratuations Jen, so happy for you. Have a happy and healthy nine months. You have given us all the PMA that we need, if were ever doubting the money spent on ACU/TCM your BFP will be enough to keep us going!


----------



## fitzy79

Jen...I am so delighted to hear your fantastic news!!:happydance::wohoo:
Just goes to show what TCM can do. Hope you have the happiest and healthiest of pregnancies...fingers crossed we'll be following you on to first tri soon!! :hugs:


----------



## fitzy79

To all the other lovely TCM'ers...hope you are all well! I'm looking forward to my fourth accu session on Wednesday. Feeling :sad2: today. 13 dpo and temp on the way down plus started having brown cm (only when checked cervix) so reckon the bloomin :witch: is on her way and should be in full flow by tomorrow or Wednesday :cry: With my marathon cycles I was so excited that had actually managed to predict ovulation on day 61 and :sex: accordingly. However, it appears it wasn't to be:nope:

So onto month 8 (but only cycle 3 cos of my messed up body:() ...Onwards and upwards girls...x


----------



## abster

KatieRi said:


> I haven't got as much to say but I have accupuncture too and I love it, it makes me feel brilliant. I get up looking like I have just had 8 hours sleep. It decreased my cycle length back to what it used to be. Am I the only one who says that when I have the balls on my ears they hurt me? :s xx

I know what you mean - I have the herbal dots on the pink backing in various places on my right ear each week (going to switch to the left ear for a little while I think). Different positions feel different at differenty stages of the cycle, according to Quing. I wonder if the ones that hurt when you're rubbing them are the ones that are really working? Have I not mentioned them in my weekly write-ups? Oops!

Abi x


----------



## abster

Woohoo Jen!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: 
Have just been writing similar things in your journal. There you were thinking you weren't ovulating!
Be back later - have to put #1 to bed.
Abi x

ps Woo hoo! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## 2016

Congratulations Jen! :wohoo:

I have my second accupuncture appointment (with a cheaper person) tomorrow. So far I think it has brought forward my ov 4-5 days :dance:

Couple of questions for all you TCM ladies:

Is accu/TCM safe in the TWW and pregnancy?
Do you think the herbs are neccessary? I am only having accu at the moment because I wanted a completely natural cycle for FS blood tests etc. My accupuncturist doesn't do herbs.

Got my Randine Lewis book and am busy devouring it as fast as possible!


----------



## bernina

Hi 2016! I'm still a totally newbie when it comes to TCM, but from what I've read and heard from others, acupuncture is totally safe during the 2ww. The key is to inform your practitioner (and remind them several times if you don't think it sunk in!) what phase in your cycle you're at. My practitioner looked at my bbt charts and we talked about my long follicular phase and short luteal phase and then right before she did the acupuncture she asked again what part of my cycle I was in, and at the time it was around 6 DPO. In Dr. Randine's book there are certain areas you do not want to stimulate after ovulation, I believe they have mainly to do with certain things that could stimulate the uterus. So as long as you have a good practitioner and make them aware that you are post ovulation, then you should be good to go! As for once you are confirmed pregnant, that I'm not sure. I figure when the time comes I'll ask my practitioner and see what she has to say. I can say that's a dilemma I'd LOVE to have right about now :)

Sorry I can't help with the herbs. I'm due for surgery in a week and a few days and my practitioner didn't want me to start using until after the surgery (which seems like a smart choice to me). I'm sure some of the other ladies will chime in shortly with great advice and info!


----------



## Betheney

Look at me i'm posting on the TCM thread

OK so i picked up the phone a little nervously and rang my local GP clinic who on their website also say they so acupuncture, apparently first i have to make a doctors appointment before i go doing any acupuncture and then i can start the acu. Its kinda cheap actually...... it is only $57 Australian for the first session and then after that its bulk billed (i don't pay anything, our medicare pays it) But anyway could it be so cheap because they don't do herbs? i asked the receptionist if they do herbs and she said she had no idea she just answers phones.......

anyway

LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## muncho

Hi betheney

You need a acu person who specialises in fertility. My GP does acu but its mainly pain related. Also i think i am right in saying if your acu person is not chinese or trained in that part of the world they will not do herbs....im not sure about this. The others girls will be able to help you out.
hope you enjoy your first session 

xx


----------



## Jen1802

Hey Betheney yeah I agree with Muncho. I think you should do a google search for TCM in your area and not just acupuncture. The herbs speed up the process if you know what I mean. Hey 2016 I'm actually having more acupuncture this evening with Cathy. I think it helps prevent miscarriage as far as I recall plus it's good for preventing morning sickness so it is safe to do throughout your pregnancy. I'll let Cathy know today Glitterqueen when I see her this evening. Can't wait!:happydance: TCM RULES!!!!
XO Jen


----------



## Betheney

aaaah i love B&B i would have no idea i had to look for TCM specifically and not just acupuncture! that kinda narrows it down, i found quite a few of TCM practitioners in about a 45min radius of where i live, some mention on their websites that help with bad periods and stuff but only a couply specifically say that they help fertility. There is one guy that looks mentions fertility a bit and he seems to know his shit. but he's kinda expensive $90 initially and then $80 each time after that if you want 45mins and $35 per herb consultation....... do i have to go once a week? is it pointless only doing 1 per fortnight. Should i do one initial herb session? and then maybe one per month? here is his website. https://www.nickconquest.com.au/ My main problem going here is that it gets very very "CITY" in this area with narrow streets and crazy drivers. But its also where the Trams are and i don't really understand the road rules when it comes to trams. I think they also have right hooks! which are very very very very stressfull. So i might have to catch a train which i don't cope well doing either as i hate germs on trains and think they're full of people ready to stab me.

LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## abster

Hey 2016, the acu and herbs, everything, are perfectly safe during every stage of ttc/pregnancy. Your therapist will want to know at what stage in your cycle you are and will treat you accordingly. I've only every been given little pills, not the herbs. My practitioner does herbs (I keep cooking them up for my OH's psoriasis), she's just not prescribing them for me. 

Betheney, welcome to TCM! You're right about him knowing his shit - he sounds perfect. You might just have to bite the bullet and find the money, lovely. The acu is most effective on a weekly basis becasue you'll be treated slightly differently at each stage of your cycle. Likewise with the herbs; you need to take them on an ongoing basis, like medicine. The way I'm looking at it, if I don't pay for the TCM then we don't have another baby (unless my body sorts itself out, which isn't likely). It does seem expensive, I know. We're using money from our offset mortgage account to fund it when our bank account is getting low. 
Would you say you're a very anxious person? Your last post sounds very anxious, with your worries about travel to and from the treatment centre. I use public transport all the time and nobody's ever stabbed me; try not to worry about it. Why not try making the trip to the clinic on the train with your DH this weekend, so you know exactly what you're doing when it comes to going on your own? Take your walkman/ipod with you to keep you occupied on the journey. My OH laughs his arse off at me - I still use my tape walkman and his old CD walkman. 
If you don't feel you can go to the guy you mentioned, is there anywhere else nearby?
The great thing - I mean another great thing, obviously! - about acu is that the cost of the treatment is the same however many things you're treated for in one session. Maybe he could help you with your anxiety. Stress can affect your fertility and being able to relax properly would do you a power of good. Am I bit too direct? I don't mean to be intrusive, I'm just trying to be helpful and pass on some of what I've learnt. Try the Randine Lewis book, The Infertility Cure. It's crammed full of evrything you could want to know about TCM/acu for infertility. 
Abi x


----------



## Jen1802

Hey Betheney I agree with Abi, you have to have it on a weekly basis, when you first go that is what he will tell you. Why don't you ring round a few others in your area and speak to them about what they offer for fertility? That way you can decide which one would be the best for you. I initially had rang a woman who said that she did acu, thinking that she would do the herbs as well when in fact she didn't. I then just went straight to the tcm clinic up the road from my work after ringing them to talk to them first. Cathy was lovely and I just knew immediately that I wanted to go to her clinic. Also Cathy is from China so she's trained over there and if anyone is going to know about tcm it's someone who has trained in the country it originated in if you get what I mean. You'll def need to take the herbs and acu on a weekly basis, I struggled with the cost as £80 is alot of money each week but neither dh or I regret spending any of it as we would still be waiting on our bfp otherwise! Good luck missis, and if you need to rob a bank to afford well just do it and we'll cover for you! Oh and def buy the infertility cure! Its the most inspiring book I've read in ages and so calming too! :hugs:
xo Jen


----------



## bernina

Just a quick update that I rescheduled my 2nd acupuncture appt from Thurs to tomorrow! Thurs should be cd 1 for me and I heard that you're not supposed to get any treatments cd 1 - 3, is that correct? Either way I should be good, although not sure what they do on the very last day of your cycle. Anyone else been the day before AF due?

It's so silly how excited I get over things like this. Just nice to feel like I'm doing something! 

Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## muncho

Scott my chinese acupuncturist is not the most talkative man on the planet. I have seen him about 12 times now since finding out about IVF and i think he has said about 500 words. Today though was different.
I told him i was starting my injections tomorrow, he asked me the following: 

How are you sleeping? Not very well, keep waking up and mind is working overtime ,i try to think of nice things like holidays and blue ribband but some how it links up to IVF. So today he put about 6 needles in my head. I think what if he damages my brain and i become totally mental ( only kidding, i am already mental)

Do you have dreams/ vivid dreams? yes i have been dreaming about needles and injections for about a week and sometimes have really vivid dreams which scare me and i wake up and i look at my husband and he is dribbling and snoring away :)

Do i use my mobile much? yes of course. He said not to use it as much as the electromagnetic something or other can affect my eggs...ok so now he is a scientist.Thats ok coz i dont really want to talk to anyone anyway. What about talking to your husband, any evidence this can harm my eggs???

Anyway the questions went on and on. He just wanted to make sure i am in the best possible place and i understand that. 
The needles are beginning to hurt when he puts them in and a few times i have kinda screamed OUCH.. he says 'sorry Neesha' ITS MANISHA...

So he put needles in my head (6),one on each wrist,one near each toe and each ankle.One near each ovary and one above and below the belly button. These dont hurt - i think its coz there is alot of fat around the belly area
he gives me a quick head massage and leaves me for about 45 mins.Sometimes i fall asleep but at the moment its hard to relax so i just look at the clock
Then he comes and quickes me a quick massage on tummy and i pay him £45
We rearrange when im next going to pour money down the drain...


----------



## bernina

Aww muncho, sorry to see that you're feeling down. Lots of :hugs: coming your way.

It's hard when not only is Western medicine not working for you, but it feels like Eastern may be doing little good (at least that you can see). I have my doubts about it working as well, but am determined to stick with it and see what my next 2 cycles look like. That will work out to about 10 sessions for a total of $910 USD (plus herb costs, have no idea what that will be!) It's steep, but I'm willing to give up some luxuries to give it a go.  

So you start your injections next week, is that correct? Great news about your lining thickness!!! 

I think one lesson that I am slowly (grudgingly!) coming to learn is that I need to focus on the here and now. For the past 18 mos I have been living always 9 mos in the future, with the promise of a baby. And I still desperately want that of course, but I have missed out on so many small pleasures along the way, through no fault other than my own. I missed spending time with my adorable twin niece and nephew because I couldn't face children, didn't share in the joy of a friend announcing her pregnancy and milestones because I was insanely jealous, and locked myself in an emotional bubble so that I could make it through a day of work without having a breakdown. Thanks in huge part to this forum I have been able to share my sorrows and hopes and know that I am not alone and never will be. The lesson was hard learned and I continue to struggle every day to remain positive, but I hope that together we can help each other through our dark days.

Hugs, baby dust, sticky glue, and PMA to us all!!! Know that you are never alone and there is always someone here who will gladly lend an ear to listen and a hand to comfort.


----------



## muncho

Hey B

I completely see where u are coming from about your friends, i have been the same. I have had 2 cousins give birth and my SIL last week...i try not to talk to any of them

WOW your acu is expensive!!

i do believe acu will work for me, in fact i dont think i cna do much more. 
I start my injections tomorrow. Really cant wait !!

hope everyone else is ok..


----------



## rubyloo

hi all - i hope you don't mind me gatecrashing this thread. i've been stalking it for sometime and i hope i'll be able to share my story here too.
i am going for my first ever acu session tomorrow lunchtime.....and i'm more than a little nervous. 

some background to my situation. i had a very early m/c about a year ago now - the pregnancy was unplanned and a bit of a shock but it got dh and i talking and we decided it would be a good time to maybe start our own family. anyway - since that time my cycles have been completely shot. having had years of a 4 1/2 week cycle i vary anywhere from 6 weeks to 8 weeks now. i don't generally ov until about day 30 which is incredibly frustrating - health-wise there doesn't seem to be any clear reason why my body is in this situation. i had a load of bloods done last year and was diagnosed as being boaderline anaemic and that was it. My gp did suggest some more tests focussed around fertility stuff but most of them sounded invasive and seeing as i am ov'ing (eventually) there seems little point at the moment. it was a conversation with my mum that sparked the acu idea - she'd read somewhere that it has really very good results with fertility/women's issues. i am seeing a lady who specialises in just this area.....i just want to be able to have a chance, every month, to get pg. at this rate i only get six opportunities, not twelve and that upsets me hugely. 

anyway - i will be back to tell all tomorrow.....x


----------



## bernina

Welcome rubyloo, can't wait to hear how your first session goes!!

As my acupuncturist pointed out, the first half of my cycle is long (usually O around day 18 - 21) and she said during that time my body is not being productive, it's wasting time. She said the first half should in general (baring any excess stress, sickness) be about as long as the second half. For me my first half is about 21 days, the second half 12 days, almost twice as long! So hopefully the stuff she's doing and the herbs she eventually prescribes will help bring ovulation forward. I'm sure they can do the same for you as well. 

What are you using to confirm ovulation? I'm charting my basal body temperature, so far have 2 cycles under my belt and it's really been an eye opener. For one it confirms that I am ovulating, and it also lets me know my fertile window so I can better time BD'ing, and also shows my luteal phase is 12 days, which is average, but short if you look at my number of pre o days.

Best of luck and baby dust!


----------



## rubyloo

hi bernina,

i've been charting since march last year - confirms ov with a quite stunning thermic shift! i like the idea of my body wasting time....that's just typical! i only had a 12 day lp but with use of suppliments (b complex) i'm up to 14 days. even so, 30/31 days verses 14?! my body really needs to get its arse in gear....


----------



## abster

Hi Rubyloo, welcome to acuworld :thumbup: (just thought of that one). Looking forward to reading about your 1st acu session later on. I'm sure you'll have loved it. 

My cycle's evening out this time round, it seems - til now my cycle has been roughly 27 days, with an 18-day follicular phase (ewcm for about 4 days) and a 9 day lp. I'm currently CD12 and the ewcm has appeared today! Imagine! Ovulating on CD 14 or 15! You can be sure I'll keep you posted.

Bernina, was it you who asked why I take the spirulina tablets 3 times a day, half an hour before food? Simply because that's what it says on the bottle! 

Abi x


----------



## jojo-m

can i just announce that after 4 weeks MY RANDINE LEWIS BOOK HAS FINALLY ARRIVED!!!!!! 

I am about to start it, I have high hopes from Abi's glowing reports! 

xx


----------



## bernina

Yep abster, that was me. Thanks!! Mine just says recommended dosage 6 pils (3 grams) and doesn't say anything about with or without food. But you figure the manufacturers should know the most about their product so I may have to start doing as you do! Thanks! Awesome news on your ovulation being pulled up a few days, you may end up with the classic ov on day 14 and 28 day cycle!!! 

Rubyloo, glad charting is working so well for you and that's great news about the 2 day increase in LP!! What doseage of b vitamins are you taking? I'm taking a balanced b-50 complex and have contimplated increasing to b-100 but just not sure. Seems like a lot of b vitamins between that, my prenatal, and the vitamins found in food. But this cycle my LP decreased from 12 days down to 11 and ovulation was very late for me (cd 21 as opposed to cd 18 last month). So I'm a bit discouraged and not sure what I should do.

Have my 2nd session today, really looking forward to it. I seem to be developing a chest cold (at least congestion) and am really worried it will keep me from having my uterine septum removal surgery next Weds. I know they won't put you under if you have any congestion. I'll definitely mention to Julie and perhaps there is something she can do/give me to help break it up.


----------



## bernina

Yeah Jojo!! I think you're gonna love that book. I read it through in 2 days and referred back to it after my first acupuncture session when I had received my diagnosis. Was also need to look and find the points where she had put the needles in and what each of them was supposed to do. Happy reading!!


----------



## fitzy79

Off to my fourth accu this evening...looking forward to it!!

Seriously confused at the mo as am 15 dpo and no sign of AF. Wait for the TMI....Checked cervix on 12 dpo and had pink tinged cm, brown cm on 13 and 14dpo(morning) but this has all disappeared now. None of it ever made it onto a liner, was just around my cervix. Assumed it was the witch on her way but surprised she hasnt shown yet. 

Did an IC test last night and :bfn:

Today had a little cloudy CM with teeny speck of blood but temp dropped slightly this morning too. I don't dare hope my :bfp:could be around the corner but the longer :witch: stays away...well just can't help dreaming...

Have a gawk at my chart if you fancy...any opinions welcome...

Think it's just a waiting game for AF myself but if still no sign tomorrow will do a FRER which is sitting at home just itching to be used...!!!


----------



## abster

Bernina, I was treated by Quing for a horrible chesty thing in early december (was getting out of breath even just walking around). She used needles, cupping and gave me some pills. Started clearing noticeably after just a day. She can def help you, I'd say! FYI: my last cycle, the one after the horrible chesty thing, was crappy (19-day FP, 7 day LP) because I'd been ill. Were you ill/stressed/really out of routine last cycle? 

It can take a while for B-vits to kick in - I started mine on 24th Oct and I'm just starting to see benefits now. I'm assuming some of it might be down to the B vits (oh, and the wheatgrass, spirulina etc!).

Can't believe the book took so long to turn up jojo! I coiuldn't put it down when I first got it. Awesome!

Abi x


----------



## abster

Fitzy, it really looks to me like your temp is dropping in prep for the witch, I'm afraid to say. I'd love to be wrong though!
Enjoy the acu tonight x

Abi x


----------



## fitzy79

Abs, I think so too...she's just a day later than usual:dohh: Thanks for having a sneaky peek though!!


----------



## Betheney

abster said:


> Betheney, welcome to TCM! You're right about him knowing his shit - he sounds perfect. You might just have to bite the bullet and find the money, lovely. The acu is most effective on a weekly basis becasue you'll be treated slightly differently at each stage of your cycle. Likewise with the herbs; you need to take them on an ongoing basis, like medicine. The way I'm looking at it, if I don't pay for the TCM then we don't have another baby (unless my body sorts itself out, which isn't likely). It does seem expensive, I know. We're using money from our offset mortgage account to fund it when our bank account is getting low.
> Would you say you're a very anxious person? Your last post sounds very anxious, with your worries about travel to and from the treatment centre. I use public transport all the time and nobody's ever stabbed me; try not to worry about it. Why not try making the trip to the clinic on the train with your DH this weekend, so you know exactly what you're doing when it comes to going on your own? Take your walkman/ipod with you to keep you occupied on the journey. My OH laughs his arse off at me - I still use my tape walkman and his old CD walkman.
> If you don't feel you can go to the guy you mentioned, is there anywhere else nearby?
> The great thing - I mean another great thing, obviously! - about acu is that the cost of the treatment is the same however many things you're treated for in one session. Maybe he could help you with your anxiety. Stress can affect your fertility and being able to relax properly would do you a power of good. Am I bit too direct? I don't mean to be intrusive, I'm just trying to be helpful and pass on some of what I've learnt. Try the Randine Lewis book, The Infertility Cure. It's crammed full of evrything you could want to know about TCM/acu for infertility.
> Abi x

Hi abi

Hubby probably wouldn't come with me as he's very sceptical so i don't really have his support. I am an anxious person, i blame my mother she suffers alot from anxiety attacks and altho she said its not hereditary its learned from life experiences and it was how she was raised by her mother, i think she's raised me the same way. I mean you wouldn't pick i'm an anxious person if you met me but i find some things very very stressfull, like driving to places i've never been and trying to find parking and not being able to find one. I spend days worrying about these kinds of things if i know i have to do them soon. Funny i never thought i was that bad until i've now taken the time to look at myself and my anxiety, i just may have a problem. SHIT! I mean if i ask hubby if he thinks i'm anxious he'd probably say no, but i know how i feel when i get told i have to drive somewhere by myself.

Anyway. the acu and herbs, i can't really afford $100 a week, i know if i can't afford that i shouldn't be having a baby, but the problem is we're paying off our debt as quick as possible so we're very low on cash in the immediate future. i'm going to try and find some of the herbs you lovely ladies have mentioned on here, maybe in health food stores? i dunno. going shopping tomorrow for it all

LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## ewok111

Hi ladies, how you all doing today? Im just off to my 2nd accu session (first propper session really) im eager to find out what diagnosis she has got for me. Only think im worried about is that she is british so I don't think she will be doing the herbs and stuff which im a bit dissapointed about but as I have paid her a fair bit for my consultaion I can't really go elsewhere now. Im 6dpo today so I wonder what she will do to me, no chance of a little bean for me this month mind as hubby is in afganistan but im hoping he will be home safe and sound in time for next months ov, would give anything in the world for a BFP. Will check in and update you on my session later on. xx


----------



## abster

Hey ewok - don't worry about your practitioner not being chinese. Have you read us going on and on about The Infertility Cure, by Randine Lewis? She's not chinese and she's a herbs guru. Is the place you're going to a Traditional Chinese Medicine practice? Or is ti just acupuncture? Even if it turns out she doesn't do herbs, acu is still very effective if she knows her fertility stuff. Try the book if you like - there's all sorts of advice in there about herbal stuff for different diagnoses. Maybe you could get hold of it yourself.
Enjoy your session!
Abi x


----------



## glitterqueen

well girls
I am now on cd 31-my average cycle is 27 i ov on 4th Jan cramping like mad for the last week no sign of af other than that but 2 BFN so I am pissed off! Its like my body is playing a cruel joke. I am seeing cathy tomorrow so will ask for extra stress relieving needles and some of her magic PMA!! The treatment seemed to be so good last month but the cramps are back with a vengence! come on BFP !!!


----------



## muncho

Fitzy and glitter sorry to hear about your BFN...how annoying. Still itme though so fingers crossed


BERNINA: forget randine lewis , get your self some wheatgrass...

i ahve just got my juicer and fresh wheatgrass today so wil trying it for the 1st time in a while

Hope everyone else is ok, havent got much time to read and write as have to go and prep for my 1st injection... see ya xxx


----------



## rubyloo

Hi all!

so i'm back, as promised, to share my experiences of my first acu session. my practitioner took a detailed history of my health esp. centered around my cycles and so on - i took print outs of my charts for her too - she said my pulse was good and my tongue was also a good colour. however, my kidney energy is majorly depleated, my blood needs strengthening and i need to learn to encourage and foster Ying energy during the first half of my cycle e.g. try and avoid very stressful situations, not to push myself too hard, rest when i need it and generally let my body take the lead! this will not be easy as i tend to push myself pretty hard most of the time and don't take time out for pampering or stuff like that. anyway, she is going to get me a list of foods that will help strengthen my blood.

on to the acu itself!

she put a needle between my eyes, one on the back of both hands in the fleshy bit between the thumb and first finger, one each over my ovaries, one each on the inside of my lower legs and one each in the tops of my feet. each one created a really strong tugging feeling as they were inserted which surprised me! in fact the hand and feet ones were almost but not quite painful. apparently this is the Qui energy grabbing onto the needles! she checked my pulse a number of times - the needles were left in for 20mins. at the end she did an 'in out' needle in either ankle aimed at the kidney energy. i floated out of the clinic and straight home to bed where i slept like a baby for about three hours. i'm still feeling completely spaced out but in a very relaxed, good kind of way. 

anyway, i'm seeing her again in a fortnight and very excited about it all!


----------



## muncho

hey ruby loo glad you enjoyed your experience
it will be really interesting to see the changes in the next few weeks 

xx


----------



## ewok111

thanks for the advice abster, I will def invest in that book, heard so many people talking about it. Where can i get it from, was thinking of trying Amazon? So I have just come back from my 2nd accu session, if im honest im feeling a bit freaked out by what I got for the money. She talked me through my diagnosis, apparently I am earth (she did try explaining it to me, but being a nurse I just couldn't quite grasp the concept without trying to relate it back to western medicine! She said I have liver blood deficiency and also some issues with my spleen and kidney's that she wants to sort out. She then put 4 needles in my feet, took them back out again and charged me £40 for the pleasure lol! I couldn't help but feel 'is that it'! Is this treatment similar to what te rest of you are recieving. She wants me to write down all the changes that I notice this week, im feeling no different at the mo so I hope I have something to report back to her as it will be a bit embaracing to go in and say it didn't do anything! Someone please give me some hope that things will kick in soon lol!! 

Glitterqueen - fingers crossed for a late BFP xx
Muncho - Good luck with your first injection, let us all know how it goes. xx


----------



## jojo-m

I'm well into my randine lewis book, so far abi its everything you said and more... i agree it just makes sense! I have done the questionnaire and have kidney yang deficiency and spleen deficiency and cold uterus. Did your tcm practioner diagnose you with the same things you found yourself from the questionnaire in the book? was it right?

x


----------



## bernina

Ruby, sounds like you had a great session! Can't wait to see the good things that it does for you and your cycle!

GlitterQueen, sorry about the BFN, really hope those cramps are the bean snuggling in deep!! Glad you get to see Cathy tomorrow, I'm sure she can help give you some relief (or give you some good news that relief won't come for 9 mos! :) )

Muncho, let us know how the first injection goes, I'm hoping it's as pain free as possible for you. :hugs: Speaking of wheat grass, when I told my acupuncturist today that I had a hard time stomaching it because of the texture she said oh no, the herbs are like that too! I told her I can get anything down in the name of ttc, but I think I definitely want to try fresh wheat grass, that would eliminate the grit. Are you growing your own or buying it at the store fresh?

ewok, sorry your experience wasn't what you were expecting. I've only had 2 sessions but my first lasted an hour and a half and my second was an hour. She put the needles in and left them for about 45 minutes. Her diagnosis sounds similar to what others are receiving, but I'm not sure if others just have them put needles in and take them out. Perhaps the long stay with the needles is just something they do to help us relax and is not really needed? Perhaps others with more experience will post with more information. I would suggest that if you don't have much faith in your practitioner that it may be worth finding another. I think TCM is one of those things that works better if you have confidence in the doctor. I'm not saying you have to go in with blind faith or anything (I'm a total science oriented skeptic), it's just you don't sound very happy with what you received and that could potentially lead to more stress in your life instead of less. Best of luck to you.


----------



## bernina

*Bernina's 2nd Acupuncture Session*

Ahhhh.... I had a blissful session today with Julie. She took me into the room, went over my chart and my concerns again to refresh her memory. I mentioned that I was feeling some congestion in my chest and was concerned that they may have to delay surgery. She said she would do some treatment to help that. She checked my tongue and pulse in both arms again and then had me change into a gown and get on the table (which was all warm and toasty with a mattress heating pad!).

I'm on either the last day of my previous cycle or the first day of my next. My temp did a nosedive today but heavy bleeding hasn't started. So she said she would focus on trying to make my period come. She put in a bunch of needles in different spots from last week. Two on the inside of both ankles (but lower closer to the heel), I think 2 in each leg near the knee, a few in my stomach, 2 inside each ear, 1 at the top of my head, 2 on the tendons on the inside of my wrists, and a few others that I've forgotten about. She put a heating lamp on my uterus (bliss!) and then forgot she hadn't done anything for my cold and came back and put 1 in the middle of my breastbone and 2 behind each ear. She left me to relax for 45 minutes and I literally melted away. I wasn't exactly asleep but just drifting in and out of la la land and thinking only good thoughts. I had a rough day today learning about a new pregnancy and during the session my mind only drifted to that a few times and it was in a happy and joyful way, not jealous as I normally am prone to feel.

When she came back in I could barely speak I was just so zoned out. I got up and dressed and met her outside. She's going on vacation for 2 weeks so I have my next appointment on Feb 1 with a different practitioner (also named Julie). She is an expert in herbs and so will take care of those for me. I'm very excited to finally begin treatment. I won't have an appointment next week due to the surgery and I'm a bit sad about that but I guess it does save me $85 :)

I felt much more relaxed this session. Not sure what was wrong with me last session, but if they're all like this, then I am hooked! Just hope I start to see some changes in my chart!

I had to start taking birth control pills today (yuck!) so that my lining stays thin for my surgery. Can't wait until I can stop them, luckily it will only be for a week.


----------



## muncho

bernina said:


> Ruby, sounds like you had a great session! Can't wait to see the good things that it does for you and your cycle!
> 
> 
> Muncho, let us know how the first injection goes, I'm hoping it's as pain free as possible for you. :hugs: Speaking of wheat grass, when I told my acupuncturist today that I had a hard time stomaching it because of the texture she said oh no, the herbs are like that too! I told her I can get anything down in the name of ttc, but I think I definitely want to try fresh wheat grass, that would eliminate the grit. Are you growing your own or buying it at the store fresh?
> 
> i have got fresh wheatgreass. It tastes quite sweet. DH didnt like it, but i did.
> Lik u say if it helps with ttc then its worth a shot..


----------



## fitzy79

*Update!!*

Hello again Ladies!!
So visited my lovely Dr. Wu this evening on the way home from work and started off by showing him my chart. He was delighted to see ovulation and told him that I felt that my period would arrive tomorrow. Then he asked "So are you ready to get pregnant immediately..." It felt so good to hear him ask this as up to now have been concentrating on getting period and nourishing blood. Told him had been ready for the past 8 nmonths :haha:

So onto treatment....started off by checking tongue which got a "good" today...like you Muncho, my man doesn't say too much!! Checked pulse too.
Needles today were as follows: one in each foot, one in each ankle and mid way up leg, one on either ovary, bout 4 on stomach, one on each hand (between thumb and finger), one on scalp and clip on things on each ear. The needles in my feet got connected to little electro pack thing with clips and this caused a pulsing sensation. Same thing with the needles on my ovaries. 
I was left for about 25 minutes. Then the clips from ovaries were switched to two needles on my tummy and feet switched to legs for further 10 minutes. The pulsing isn't unpleasant but caused a few twinges and was a little uncomfortable at times. 

This is the usual pattern my sessions have followed just havn't posted in detail before!! 

Got new pills today called Tiaojing Cuyun Wan and they come in little sachets. Have to take two sachets a day for 6 days and have my next session on Wednesday next. 

Came home feeling really relaxed. Dreaded :witch: has just landed in full flow so least I have my confusion solved....No cramps so far, usually popping the Nurofen at this stage...thanks to TCM...I would definitely say so:thumbup:

Purchased a Clear Blue fertility monitor on ebay yesterday...impulse buy...another thing to add to the mix for next cycle. Really hop I'm not waiting 61 days to ovulate again:dohh: 

Hope I havn't put you all to :sleep: with my ramblings x


----------



## fitzy79

Just rescuing us from third page...obviously I'm the only member of "Accuworld" idling my time away on BnB today!! Plenty I should be doing but having a lazy evening as a treat to self...rotten old :witch: is causing me a bit of pain!!:growlmad:


----------



## glitterqueen

Well ladies
day 32 still no af but still cramping. Cathy said it could be stress/excitement re ivf setting it back but if still not here by Mon to go for a blood test cuz some people don't get a positive test till 3 weeks late. One minute i am like yeah the next just come if you r coming witchx
nice to hear all the new stories bout tcm sessions x


----------



## bernina

Sorry you haven't got any answers yet Glitterqueen, but sounds like by Monday you'll know one way or another. I'm hoping it ends with a positive blood test, but at this point even if AF showed at least you would know were you stand. :hugs:

Fitzy (and anyone else for that matter) have you noticed that since acupuncture your flow has changed? Warning that TMI about blood is coming next, so avoid if you're squeamish =;! AF arrived today but the actual flow seems different. I actually hadn't really thought about it until a poster on another thread pointed it out to me. The blood seems much fresher (if that makes sense) and has the same metallic smell that a nosebleed does, so to me that's a good sign and means the blood must be pretty fresh. I'm also noticing fewer clots (not that I ever had anything terrible, but they were noticeable). It's still early in my cycle (officially decided to call this cd 1 because yesterday was really just spotting), but usually day 1 and 2 are my heaviest and have the most clots. Just curious if anyone else had noticed this lovely side effect.


----------



## glitterqueen

Bernina
I have had the same experience-TMI again sorry but i had really big clots and blood was almost black but now its bright red. almost clotless and ' fresh' just like you said
all I need now is the pain to subside-it has a bit cuz ordinary painkillers do the job now as opposed to tramadol! god childbirth should be a doddle to me according to my GP-lol xx


----------



## muncho

hi all
just wanted to say i am reading all your posts but im trying to spend less time on the laptop during injections so will only post when i have acu sessions..

good luck to you all xx


----------



## Carrie29

Just had to tell you all that since coming off of the BCP in June last year i've had 2 very light periods, and have been diagnosed with PCOS as i have cysts on my ovaries. Well since Dec i've been having weekly acupuncture and last week began chinese herbs, the doctor said i should get a period after a week. I really didn't believe him, and on Weds this week i started spotting and i now have my first proper AF since before being on the BCP So he was very right!.. i just hope he is also right about starting to ovlulate on the cycle and go back to regular cycles.. fingers crossed!!


----------



## bernina

Carrie that is great news, I'm so glad to hear that acupuncture and TCM are working for you! Just gives me so much encouragement and hope that it will work for me too! I hope this is the beginning of normal, very fertile cycles for you! Are you currently charting your temp? If you aren't it may be something to start, it can really tell you so much about your cycles and also help your acupuncturist to figure out what needs tweaking. Best of luck to you and love your profile pic! I'm a hiker at heart and think I must have lived a previous life in the mountains. Especially after visiting Scotland and Wales, I really think I was meant to wander in those mountains :)

GlitterQueen, so glad to hear yet another who had positive results related to AF from acupuncture and TCM!!!! And if I was in any doubt that AF had arrived yesterday, all confusion was thrown to the wind as I was doubled over with cramps in the late evening. I'm trying really hard not to take any medicine but had to pop some ibuprofin so I could get to sleep. My stomach was burning!! So I guess lesson learned, never wish too much for definitive AF to show up! :) But the blood continues to be fresh red, very very minimal clots (the blood is actually quite sticky), and the flow seems lighter than cycles in the past. And also no pain today which is a very good thing. Going off to drink some raspberry leaf tea to hopefully prevent any further cramping.

Continued luck with the injections muncho and know that we're all thinking of you.


----------



## Carrie29

Thanks Bernina, i've never been so excited to get AF!!

I started temping as of today, i've signed upto fertility friend so that i can record it. I actually feel like i'm on my way to getting a BFP one day!!


----------



## fitzy79

muncho said:


> hi all
> just wanted to say i am reading all your posts but im trying to spend less time on the laptop during injections so will only post when i have acu sessions..
> 
> good luck to you all xx

Hey Muncho,
Just wanted to send lots of positivity your way...thinking of you... x


----------



## fitzy79

Bernina,
I have def notices that blood is a lot redder and fresher this cycle. Given that I was being treated by accupuncturist for blood deficiency and taking herbs for that I'm so delighted to see it's working!! Even more delighted that my pills are now Tiaojing Cuyan Wan..and when I googled it they were being referred to as "Motherhood" pills...Yay...!!! Anyone else on these??


----------



## bernina

Carrie, make sure to put a link to your chart in your signature. That way we can all stalk your chart :) If you need help doing it just let me know.

Fitzy, so cool about the pills your on. I'm so eager to find out what I'll be given. I should get them next Monday (Feb 1). Just so nice to feel like I'm doing something. Glad AF has improved for you as well, it's so amazing what some needles and herbs can do!!!


----------



## abster

Hey everybody, must say I'm incredibly pleased this thread has taken off the way it has. I hoped this would happen and I'm really pleased! Lots of love and baby dust to you all xx

Muncho, it's a great feeling to know that you're stalking me secretly. Looking forward to reading your acu write-ups xx

Yay Carrie!! AF!! It's not often I react to the hag in this manner. I find it wonderful how much our pracs know about our cycles. 

Glitterqueen, I hope you know very soon one way or the other. If AF stays away, Cathy will forever be referred to as Supercathy for getting 2 "never conceiving naturally" BnBers to conceive naturally in the space for 2 weeks. At the moment, though, you're right to surmise that it may be the stress and excitement of approaching IVF that's holding back the hag. We are ever so susceptible to the effects of stress, aren't we? Fingers crossed though xx

Re: flow... before I had #1 (I fell pregnant in Nov 06) I'd been having reflexology for a few months to help with very heavy, long (7-8 days) and painful periods. I'd go through stages a few months long, every few years, where my pains were so bad that the Mefenamic Acid tablets from my GP (the only painkillers I ever used, out of necessity) and hot water bottles didn't work and I'd ba sick with the pain. Before I fell pregnant, my periods had become slightly lighter, shorter and much less painful. I seem to remember that prior to the treatments they were darker and more clotty. I continued to have reflexology throughout my pregnancy, once I got past 12 weeks, and then once #1 had arrived. When my periods came back in September 08, I no longer had any of my pre-AF symptoms - slightly tender beasts, slight rumblings in teh uterine area - although I did still have slightly looser, softer bowel movements around the first day or so. I get absolutely no pain, my flow is bright-ish red with barely any clots and always 6 days long. This hasn't changed since I started acu, although this time round I dond;t have the loose stools. Don't know if it's just having had a child or all the reflexology. 

My improvements for this week are.... nasal mucous disapearing! I've been abel to do all my yoga the last two mornings. Woo hoo!! I swear the drying up of this mucous has made me feel generally better in myself. I'm def ovulating earlier this cycle too! Will write up today's session tomorrow as I've waffled for ages on here after struggling to connect to the internet and now I need to watch Silent Witness and eat the curry (to heat up my cold uterus, obviously!) my OH is bringing home. 

Jen !!! Where are you? WHat did Cathy say when you told her your wonderful news??!!

Abi x


----------



## glitterqueen

Hi abs
I have moments when i allow myself to think yeah but them common sense kicks in three neg tests and cramps-still not here by the way!! My periods sound just like yours were but defo imoroved with tcm. The doc keeps saying having a baby will cure me so by that reconing why can't i have ivf on nhs as a cure! lol x
And Yeah Jen what did Cathy say???


----------



## abster

Well I started yesterday's session by thanking Quing for sorting out my spleen/mucous problem, then I went on to tell her that I seem to be ovulating earlier. She seemed pleased but not at all surprised.... It's not clear really when I've ov'd yet as my temps are a little funny looking (not helped by a very disturbed thurs night and possibly being awake but very dozy for a while this morning), but it's a case of when rather than if. I seem to remember Jen1802 was unsure about ov in her last cycle!

So I moved onto the couch, on my front and had needles in the back of my head and my upper and lower back, plus a cup on my upper back (she's just telling my spleen not to dare being weak and causing mucous!), with the heat lamp over my back.

Once on my front, I had needles in my abdomen (took her a while to find spots where I could feel a dull sensation), the skin between my thumb and finger on both hands, the top of my nose, top of my head and lower legs. Heat lamp on my abdomen. Lovely, lovely, lovely just lying there relaxing. 

Looking at my chart she thought I may have ov'd on thursday. I said I thought I might ov today, with a lower temp... looks like she may have been right. Let's see what happens in the next few days. With my cm and cp it could have been either day....

Fingers crossed for us all, lovely girls!

Abi x


----------



## abster

Ooh, forgot to mention I have different pills. Think I've reverted to the Kidney Qui Pill from the Golden Cabinet - will check tomorrow.
Abi x
Glitterqueen.... any news for us either way yet? Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## glitterqueen

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH still no witch day 35 21 days since ov still cramping neg poas just want to know one way or another now x


----------



## abster

It's really stressing you out, isn't it? Are you unsure whether to be excited or worried? There was a girl on BnB who got 30-odd days past ov before she got a positive result, so pregnancy is still a possibility. Are you worried about getting your hopes up? I would be, in your situation. Has Cathy said anything?
Thinking about you :hugs:

My pills are Jin Kui Shen Qi Wan so yes, I'm back on the Kidney Qui Pill form the Golden Cabinet (love it!). 

Jen... hellooo? Where are you? Come to think of it, where are all of you? I Was on here for ages yesterday evening and not a dicky bird!
What, have you all got lives or something?!
Abi x


----------



## fitzy79

Hello Abs...just want you to know that you're not all on your own!! Went out last night and had a great time...plenty of drinks knowing that with AF visiting I was very safe!! Felt great to let hair down and not think about TTC!!! Figure it will be my last big night out with alcohol on the menu as this month is gonna be my month...POSITIVE THINKING!!!!:happydance: Hope everyone had a lovely weekend.


----------



## abster

Thats the spirit fitzy! I'm really interested to see how the TCM affects your late ovulation - and how soon! I'm oving today on CD16 - it's been 18 for months and with a 27-day cycle that's pants. Hopefully the earlier ov is a sign of higher post-ov temos, longer LP and.... let's just stop there for the moment!
Had a lovely, quiet weekend. Going to make tea in a minute.. listen to me the domestic goddess! No, toast and crumpets and Paul O'Grady on the radio. Thats' my rock'n'roll lifestyle. Are you sure you can keep up?!
Abi x


----------



## fitzy79

Well that's very positve...earlier ovulation, longer LP...will keep EVERYTHING crossed for you hun! I'm also very interested to see what will happen with ovulation this cycle..have a feeling TCM is gonna work wonders(again my new positive attitude!). Sometimes quiet weekends are the best. Tea and a chilled evening on the couch - who could ask or anything more?? New baby niece arrived in the early hours of the morning to OH's brother...can't wait to meet the little princess!


----------



## jojo-m

hey girls, sounds like your all doing well, and the tcm is doing wonders. I decided to start taking a few tcm herbs after reading randine lewis book. I know I probably won't get the best result without the acu but my FIL has had a stroke last monday and my husband is running the plumbing busiess on his own without the extra hours from his dad so its going to be a tough few months! A few more months of bfn though I might have to start thinking outside the box to raise the extra funds lol! 

I have just chosen 3 herbs to start with, Xian mao, ba ji tian and astragulas root. These are for my spleen deficiency and kidney qi deficiency and luteal phase defect. Do any of you take these? I guess they can only help and I feel like I'm doing something positive!
Good luck glitterqueen, hope this is your bfp in the waiting!

x


----------



## abster

I'm taking patented pills with lots of ingredients, jojo-m, rather than single herb pills or decoctions of various dried herbs which need soaking and cooking. I'm back on Kidney Qui Pill from the Golden Cabinet, which is for toning the kidney yang (very warming). 
If Randine says you should take them, they'll be great! I reckon following her dietary, lifestyle and self-help guidelines will make a huge difference even if you can't manage to afford the acu. Every little bit helps! You can always try squirrelling money away, ready for acu-day.
Did I tell you I love the book?!
How's your FiL doing?
Abi x


----------



## Betheney

hey girls

its kind of not really a TCM question but i thought i'd ask here anyway! I'm taking some vitamins! spirulina, B6, pre-natal vits, EPO and also soy isoflavones and my question is with the soy-iso vits they are 25mg pills and i need 100mg per day, Should i take them spread out during the day or all at once? i know its different for different pills but in general? what is better to do?


----------



## bernina

Hi everyone!

Jojo, I hope your FIL is doing well, hugs to you and your husband!

Betheney, I'm sorry I've never taken soy so not sure what would be best. Hopefully someone who has tried will chime in soon. I know there is at least 1 girl over in the New to Charting thread who takes soy, perhaps pop over there and see if she can provide an answer.

_Warning that there is probably tmi regarding blood, so turn away now if you're squeamish!!_

Well I'm not sure what's going on with AF this month. Don't get me wrong, it's not bad, but it sure is different! Normally cd 1 and 2 are heavy and then AF kinda tapers off. Not this month! cd 1 was light and I only knew it was true AF because of strong cramps that evening. cd 2 was also light but man cd 3 it was so heavy that I could just stand there and feel it pooling in my pad (trying not to use tampons while ttc, just a personal choice). The blood is quite sticky and still bright red fresh, minimal clots, and not sure if this makes sense but it has the texture of ewcm, hahah, it's really sticky! Maybe my AF is fertile quality mucus, hahaha! I haven't had any cramps or really any other AF type symptoms other than the strong cramps cd 1. Whatever Julie did last week seems to have opened the flood gates! I also wonder if perhaps the birth control pills I started could have anything to do with this as well (taking them as prep for surgery Weds). So while I'm not 100% sure it's to do with acupuncture, I'd like to hope it is!

Hope everyone is doing well.

Sorry you still don't have any answers GlitterQueen. I'm hoping you get a BFP the next time you POAS, but if AF has to come, I hope she gets her butt in gear soon!!!


----------



## jojo-m

I love the book too Abi, I'm reading it a second time incase I missed anything! I thought i'd start with just a few herbs, one is a powder the other two are herbs to soak and cook so i'll do them together to make a probably disgusting tea! I figure if I react to one it be easier to see if only adding a few at a time, there are other things I could add over time. 

I missed my reflexology this week because paul's dad has been on deaths door after the stroke, he was in ICU on a ventilator for a while but now seems to be making a miraculous recovery. He's walking, talking and doesn't seem to even have any weakness. The only problem is his conciousness so he keeps falling asleep and he's acting differently, like quite childish and loud which is the total opposite of what he's like, Paul finding it difficult, but hopefully he'll be more like himself in time! Anyway Yes i'm going to start saving what I can!

Bernina I'd be incredibley encouraged by any changes you see in your AF. It means things are on there way to restoring and becoming balanced! great news!!!!

Betheney sorry I don't know the right answer but I'd be tempted to take them throughout the day then your less likely to have a reaction. Its all in the way the kidney and liver processes the drugs to how much is in your blood, well thats what I just learnt in my pharmacokinetics lecture the other day lol
xx


----------



## glitterqueen

ok ladies
one more test before going crazy and guess what BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
shaking like a leaf have already rang gp to ask if i need progesterone convinced it will drop out if I stand up,panicing cuz i dyed my hair yesterday etc, etc. haven't told oh yet cuz i want to tell him face to face and he is in work-let the obsessing and panic begin oh my god!!!-still cramping so need to speak to doc about that. phoned Cathy and going to see her tomorrow she is delighted- me well i am still shaking but estatic x


----------



## glitterqueen

TCM ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks Cathy x


----------



## Minimin

Congrats GlitterQueen! :wohoo:


----------



## jojo-m

oh wow congratulations, thats 2 tcm bfp's!!!! woo hoo! hope the next 9 months are a breeze! 

xx


----------



## muncho

NO WAY THAT IS ABSOULUTELY BLOODY AMAZING!! 

i need to go and see see Cathy, reallly really pleased for you glitter
xx


----------



## Carrie29

Congrats Glitter!!, great news and again gives us all using TCM lots of hope!!.. have a great 9 months!


----------



## glitterqueen

muncho said:


> NO WAY THAT IS ABSOULUTELY BLOODY AMAZING!!
> 
> i need to go and see see Cathy, reallly really pleased for you glitter
> xx

thanks Muncho
I am going for a hormone and hsg test today have benn pestering doc about needing progesterone, still think it;s going to fall out if I stand up lol
started worrying now about there being something wrong and keep looking at the test like its going to jump up and go ha ha only joking!
have been told cramps are a good sign for implantation etc-god let the worry begin. and breathe......................
this is a postitve thread so i know you r next xxxxxx:happydance:


----------



## Betheney

Congratulations gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so well deserved! your going to be a mummy!!!! hooray!!!

For all us ladies here, do you think you could post how long you were TTC, how long you had been using TCM and all the details in one post. That would be very appreciated!!

LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## abster

Glitterqueen, that's wonderful news!!! :happydance::happydance:
That's two of you now who would "never conceive naturally" - I make that: TCM 2 - Western med 0. Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Gives us even more hope than we've been building through our own treatments. I'm ever so happy for you!

I found that a few weeks after I fell pregnant I'd get quite nasty period-like pains every so often during the night. Breathing through them always made them go away. It's the muscles of your uterus starting to stretch to accommodate your growing baby. 

Betheney, I have no idea about the soy - go with what jojo-m said for sure.

Glitterqueen!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: Somehow I don't think Jen 1802 will mind you sharing her thunder :hugs: Why don't you pm her? If she's not coming on here I'm sure she'll be checking e-mails and she'll want to know as soon as possible. You two must live pretty close to each other if you're both going to Cathy, any plans for getting together? 

Bye bye!
Abi x


----------



## glitterqueen

abster said:


> Glitterqueen, that's wonderful news!!! :happydance::happydance:
> That's two of you now who would "never conceive naturally" - I make that: TCM 2 - Western med 0. Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Gives us even more hope than we've been building through our own treatments. I'm ever so happy for you!
> 
> I found that a few weeks after I fell pregnant I'd get quite nasty period-like pains every so often during the night. Breathing through them always made them go away. It's the muscles of your uterus starting to stretch to accommodate your growing baby.
> 
> Betheney, I have no idea about the soy - go with what jojo-m said for sure.
> 
> Glitterqueen!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: Somehow I don't think Jen 1802 will mind you sharing her thunder :hugs: Why don't you pm her? If she's not coming on here I'm sure she'll be checking e-mails and she'll want to know as soon as possible. You two must live pretty close to each other if you're both going to Cathy, any plans for getting together?
> 
> Bye bye!
> Abi x

thanks abi-i am starting to get really anxious but determined no to let it spoil my excitement. I will pm jen- i don't think we are very far apart but i am about 1/2 hour drive to cathy but no where is really far in NI lol 
so anxious bout m/c i read too much about older mums and low progesterone but doc is doing bloods for that today. I am :cloud9: like i said TCM rocks. x


----------



## glitterqueen

Betheney said:


> Congratulations gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so well deserved! your going to be a mummy!!!! hooray!!!
> 
> For all us ladies here, do you think you could post how long you were TTC, how long you had been using TCM and all the details in one post. That would be very appreciated!!
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE

Hi Betheney
I started tcm at beginning of dec and have only had one period while on it-bfp next cycle. I hadn't used contraception for bout 6 years and ttc actively for 14 months good luck I hope you get bfp soon x


----------



## bernina

Congratulations GlitterQueen, I am so happy for you!!! Snuggle in deep little bean and lots of extra sticky glue coming your way!!!! I had weird stomach flutters and just kind of growing pains in my uterus area the first few weeks of my first preg, sounds a lot like what you are describing. I know it's impossible not to worry, but just know what you are experiencing is normal. Yeah yeah yeah!!!!! Go TCM!!!

As for me, TTC about 18 mos. Got preg 4 mos after ttc, but ended with mmc at 10 wks (fetus stopped developing around 8 wks). Got preg again about 6 mos later but it was a chemical with no other signs than BFP test and then my period came when I was between 5 and 6 wks. That was back in Aug 09. Diagnosed with the uterine septum in Nov and have surgery scheduled this Weds to correct. Hoping the septum caused the previous problems although my cycles have changed and that's why I really started TCM, to regulate my hormones, stop midcycle spotting, and pull forward my ovulation day.

I started TCM January 14 and have had 2 sessions. Already noticed a change in AF and am excited to get herbs at my next session a week from today.


----------



## glitterqueen

bernina said:


> Congratulations GlitterQueen, I am so happy for you!!! Snuggle in deep little bean and lots of extra sticky glue coming your way!!!! I had weird stomach flutters and just kind of growing pains in my uterus area the first few weeks of my first preg, sounds a lot like what you are describing. I know it's impossible not to worry, but just know what you are experiencing is normal. Yeah yeah yeah!!!!! Go TCM!!!
> 
> As for me, TTC about 18 mos. Got preg 4 mos after ttc, but ended with mmc at 10 wks (fetus stopped developing around 8 wks). Got preg again about 6 mos later but it was a chemical with no other signs than BFP test and then my period came when I was between 5 and 6 wks. That was back in Aug 09. Diagnosed with the uterine septum in Nov and have surgery scheduled this Weds to correct. Hoping the septum caused the previous problems although my cycles have changed and that's why I really started TCM, to regulate my hormones, stop midcycle spotting, and pull forward my ovulation day.
> 
> I started TCM January 14 and have had 2 sessions. Already noticed a change in AF and am excited to get herbs at my next session a week from today.

good luck with everything i hope you get your BFP soon xxx


----------



## bernina

Thanks so much GlitterQueen!! Don't be a stranger to this thread!! Do you plan to keep up with TCM?


----------



## fitzy79

Oh my God...sooooo delighted to hear the FAB news Glitter!! Two :bfp:'s and from the same practitioner...AMAZING!!
Wishing you the healthiest of 9 months to come. Can totally understand your fears and worries but I've a good feeling about your little Beany hun:hugs:

*Me...*
-TTC 8 months with 3 periods in that time
-Started Accu in mid December with chinese pills, have had four sessions to date
-Ovulated within two weeks of first session on CD61
-Waiting to see if accu and herbs will bring about ovulation within normal timeframe this month
-Hoping to follow in Glitter's footsteps with :bfp::happydance:


----------



## misskat29

Oh i'm so excited after reading all your positive reports of acupuncture.

I have my first session on Monday.

I'm hoping it will help me with PCOS - i have no symptoms other than irregular cycles (20 to 60 days in length) and also help reduce my prolactin levels......Dec 09 tested at - 643, Jan 10 tested at - 1300. OH and help me de-stress.

Do you think it will help?


----------



## fitzy79

Welcome MissKat! Can only speak positively of TCM to date. As you can see from above I too have long, irregular cycles and think a PCOS diagnosis may be on the cards..seeing a consultant in February:wacko: Am going to use this cycle to see exactly how much good my accu sessions are doing and if it brings about earlier ovulation. Definitely thinks it helps relax and destress...even if it's just feeling positive about doing something constructive AND natural to help the TTC process!! Hope you enjoy the experience hun and keep us posted:winkwink:


----------



## ewok111

Wow good for you glitterqueen that is amazing news. Wish I lived by this Cathy lady, she sounds like a fairy godmother!! Let us know how all your tests go, what herbs and stuff were you taking? 

Me TTC for 4 months got pregnant ended in MMC at 13 weeks, been trying ever since, been 7 months now and still no bean. Have my 3rd session of accu on wednesday, I don't have total faith in the accu therapist i am seeing at the mo as she doesn't seem to know that much about TTC, might have to change depending on wednesdays visit me thinks!


----------



## misskat29

Thanks for the warm welcome fitzy79, I'm seeing a specialist on the 2nd of feb, but for the prolactin levels not pcos. Doc wants to treat prolactin before the pcos. 

Specialist will prob want to MRI scan me before prescribing anything, and prob do more blood tests, so hopefully the accu helps before they prescribe any thing and
I get a sticky bfp!


----------



## glitterqueen

bernina said:


> Thanks so much GlitterQueen!! Don't be a stranger to this thread!! Do you plan to keep up with TCM?

Bernina-absolutely keeping up accu-once a week to prevent m/c and sickness don't need to keep taking the herbs( thank god they are disgusting) but all worth it xxx


----------



## glitterqueen

ewok111 said:


> Wow good for you glitterqueen that is amazing news. Wish I lived by this Cathy lady, she sounds like a fairy godmother!! Let us know how all your tests go, what herbs and stuff were you taking?
> 
> Me TTC for 4 months got pregnant ended in MMC at 13 weeks, been trying ever since, been 7 months now and still no bean. Have my 3rd session of accu on wednesday, I don't have total faith in the accu therapist i am seeing at the mo as she doesn't seem to know that much about TTC, might have to change depending on wednesdays visit me thinks!

not sure exactly what was in them as she makes them up for you and its all in chinese but if i work it our i will post x


----------



## Carrie29

Hi Ladies

Just got a quick question on my chart. It's my first month using one with temps. This morning i think i'm on my last day of AF and this mornings temp was allot higher than it has been, is this normal after AF?

Cheers x


----------



## abster

Hi Carrie, the ideal is that they're low but I always get the odd high one and there's nothing wrong with my pre-ov phase, I'm only being treated for LP. Check out this month's chart for some crazy pre and post-ov temps though - I ovulated on sunday, although my chart's not showing that yet. Needless to say, I'm hoping today's dip is followed by a big rise.

Welcome, misskat29! TCM is absolutely wonderful. There's a book my TCM doctor advised me to get, to teach me all about TCM - it's a very different system to western medicine so you have to leave all you know at the door when you go for sessions - and it's full of all sorts of information. Importantly, it's also very uplifting. Cant recommend it highly enough. The Infertility Cure, by Randine Lewis - I got mine 2nd hand from amazon. Quite a few of the other girls on here have now bought the book and they'll give you similar glowing reports! Hope you really enjoy monday's session and start to see the benefits of it very soon. Is it a practice that specialises in fertility? It needs to be, really. Do you temp? You'll be asked to do a temp chart as they use your temps, along with questions, your pulse and your tongue, to help with your diagnosis.

Hey ewok11 - I think you're right to be considering changing your practitioner. You really need someone with experience of treating fertility problems. 

Abi x


----------



## Carrie29

Thanks Abi.. 

Also i received my copy of the Randine Lewis book last night, had a quick read last night and it's very informative, can't wait to get into it properly!


----------



## jojo-m

yes I can vouch for randine lewis book too, its amazing! I've been eating pineapple at her suggestion and warming my uterus these last 6 days and take a look at my chart, my temps look better than ever, i'm convinced it means my progesterone is better in my LP though I have asked for opinions on lttc just in case i'm wrong, especially since I only have half a chart lol!

Mine too was from amazon, very cheap!
x


----------



## misskat29

I will have a look for the book when I get in.

I'm not seeing a fertility speialist, but he has helped lots of ladies in my position. He seems really nice, when i called up to find out about cost and see if he really could help he said he charges 35 a session, but he is blessed with 2 beautiful and wants help Anyone in my position so will do it for 50% cheaper. I wouldn't be able to afford it otherwise.

I'm not charting either, I feel it would add toy stress of it all. Plus I'm rubbish in the morning - if i've not caught in 6 months I'll prob think about it.

I no I can get pregnant, it's just doing it again
and making it stick this time x


----------



## abster

Jojo, that's a splendiferous chart! Go temperatures!

Glad you like the book, Carrie. Can't say I'm surprised :winkwink:

Abi x


----------



## Jen1802

glitterqueen said:


> ewok111 said:
> 
> 
> Wow good for you glitterqueen that is amazing news. Wish I lived by this Cathy lady, she sounds like a fairy godmother!! Let us know how all your tests go, what herbs and stuff were you taking?
> 
> Me TTC for 4 months got pregnant ended in MMC at 13 weeks, been trying ever since, been 7 months now and still no bean. Have my 3rd session of accu on wednesday, I don't have total faith in the accu therapist i am seeing at the mo as she doesn't seem to know that much about TTC, might have to change depending on wednesdays visit me thinks!
> 
> not sure exactly what was in them as she makes them up for you and its all in chinese but if i work it our i will post xClick to expand...

Oh glitterqueen I'm so delighted!!!! Cathy definitely is like a fairy godmother! :happydance::happydance::happydance: This is so amazing, she did say that not many people have to stay on the tablets and herbs together for very long but even still over the course of two cycles both of us have a got a bfp!!! TCM ROCKS!!!! :happydance::happydance: 
xo Jen


----------



## Jen1802

Oh yes forgot to say I did go to Cathy last Tuesday and she was absolutely delighted! She gave me a big hug and has given me strict instructions to take it easy, no hoovering, or lifting heavy bags or items etc. Have to say suits me down to the ground, dh is falling over himself to do everything which might possibly put me at risk and I'm damn happy about that, can't remember the last time he did the hoovering before that..:rofl:
xo Jen


----------



## bernina

That is an awesome looking chart JoJo, those temps are rising very very nicely!! I know it's too early to tell, but darn they look good!!!

Welcome to those that have just joined, looking forward to stalking your charts and learning of your BFP announcements shortly :)

I have my uterine septum removal surgery tomorrow, just so happy to get that done and over with!! Feel like I'm slowly chipping away at all the things keeping me from getting preg and staying that way, feels so empowering. And all these BFP announcements are making me feel so excited!! 

I'm still bleeding away over here, it's now cd 6. It's light amounts, but still bright red fresh blood, just like a nosebleed. Very odd for me. I'm wondering if maybe it has a bit to do with my cervical polyp (unrelated to the septum) and perhaps that has been irritated and is causing the continued fresh blood. I'm hoping when they stick the instruments up in me to remove the septum that they either knock that darn polyp off or cut it off, I'm so sicking of having it. I can literally feel it hanging out of my cervix when I check it. Just feels like it's blocking the little swimmers even though I know it's not (my period comes out just fine and I did get preg once with the polyp there).

Baby dust, sticky glue, PMA, and :hugs: as needed!!!!


----------



## Jen1802

Good luck for tomorrow Bernina! FX'D it all goes well! xo Jen


----------



## bernina

Thanks Jen!


----------



## muncho

Guys i have to tell you this as most of you are not in LTTC. there is a thread on TCM and if its any good.

I went on and mentioned that 2 ladies got bfp with male factor issues. MOST people have written what a load of crap it is and people shouldnt use as there is no evidence blah blah blah. 
I guess you either believe in it or not

hope everyone is ok . going for my next accu tomorrow.xx


----------



## jojo-m

I've seen that post muncho, it wasn't the response I thought I'd see. I find it really bizarre that they call herbs unnatural and able to mess up your system, Isn't synthetic hormones exactly that??? I was dying to put something but didn't want to cause an argument. Dont' get me wrong i'm totally willing to try sythetic hormones just as much as i'm willing to try TCM. I think both have their place and if one fails I think its certainly worth trying the other. 

This thread is a little more friendly I think! xx


----------



## muncho

lol, i agree xx


----------



## ewok111

woop woop just ordered my Randine Lewis book, we will be making her a fortune with all these book sales!! looking forward to it arriving, I am a bit of a book worm anyway so can't wait to get stuck into it. Im going to give my acu lady on more go tomorrow and then your right abster if I don't feel great about it after tomorrows session im going to look elsewhere. I will feel guilty though because she is really nice but she hardly ever mentions anything about my fertiliy issues and hasn't even asked to look at my charts or anything. Anyone know of any good acu places in the oxford area?


----------



## Staceiz19

congrats jen and glitterqueen . 

i was just wondering how long you were using the acupuncture and chinese herbs before you got bfps?


----------



## Staceiz19

oh sorry i just read your post above then . 

happy and healthy 9 months or 8 months i guess i should say


----------



## rubyloo

wow! congrats jen and glitter! amazing news.....sorry i'm a bit late to the 'party' but have been pretty busy the past few days.

thought i'd pop on here and update on things since my first acu session.
fortunately i had a day off because i slept and slept after the treatment - couldn't get myself to wake up at all. i also developed a severe headache, almost like a migraine but since then i've not had one headache. maybe something to do with toxins and balancing up? anyway, the day after i was in work and floated around all day. i managed to get through a huge pile of work with no effort or stress - was lovely! the feeling hasn't lasted but i am defo much calmer and more organised....i also noticed a bruise on my foot where i'd had one of the needles. is this common? i do bruise easily so am not worried by that at all.

my practitioner doesn't give me herbs, but suggested all sorts of diet stuff to help nourish my blood. so i'm stocked up with lots of iron-rich food, eating pleanty of stewed fruit (fruit encourages Ying energy, but it has to be warmed hence the stewing bit!) and drinking lots of warm, caffiene free fluids. i have noticed a real change in energy levels and an increased ability to focus. i'm doing some intensive study on top of work and the last 12 months have been really unproductive - funny how that has conicided with my screwy cycles.......AND although i've always had ewcm before ov, i've noticed (tmi) that things are really much more moist down there! OH delighted!

anyway, really looking forward to my session next week. although i originally said i could only afford fortnightly sessions, i do think i'm going to make an extra effort this month to go every week. 

good luck ladies and keep updating - love hearing your stories x


----------



## Jen1802

That sounds promising Rubyloo! I'm glad you can afford the weekly sessions this month. I think it'll def be worth it! OMG Muncho, I'm so tempted to go on that other thread and tell them to stop being so pessimistic! How on earth can herbs not be natural....some people really need to think before opening their mouths...or typing for that reason. That very statement in itself suggests the person who made it is really ignorant. Where do they think herbs come from....a laboratory???? I wouldn't expect them to appreciate the potential of tcm if they are coming out with rubbish like that. All I can say is I know 100% that if it wasn't for those "unnatural" herbs and the acupuncture that I wouldn't be pregnant right now! That's my rant over! LOL! Hope you's are all ok! 
XO Jen


----------



## Carrie29

Hi Ladies, 

Good to hear it all went well for you rubyloo!, it's great how it makes us feel better!..

I couldn't resist putting a comment on the other thread on LTTC.. tried to keep it pleasant, but it was hard


----------



## abster

Girls, please help me :wacko: Think I'm having an anovulatory cycle. Haven't had one before (at least not since I started charting in august) and am mystified as to why it should start happening now, after 2 months' acupuncture. I'm gutted. :cry: 
I've never had ov pains, but I did have some pains in the area of my right ovary on sunday evening, on and off, and then the same on the left-hand side on monday evening. I'm wondering if that might indicate some kind of problem ovulating this cycle. At the time I assumed it was trapped wind or a small pbstruction or something. I thought I'd ovulated on sunday when I got what looked like my normal pre-ov dip, but now I don't think I did, unless for some reason my progesterone levels rocket tomorrow, 4dpo; very unlikely.
What a crappy, crappy day I'm having. Sorry for such a negative post afetr all the excitement of the past few days. (Still thrilled for you, Jen 1802 and Glitterqueen!).
I'm not doubting the acu - Quing and her husband are well known for their fertility work, apparently, and in their waiting room there are loads of articles about people they've helped and thank-you cards from women as they have their babies (there's practically a new one every week) - I'm just worried as to what my problem might be.
I've been taking the B-vits (100mg) for 3 months now and would have thought they'd have helped by now, but I'm wondering now if I should just drop them. Certainly not helping me this month! Anyone have any ideas or opinions? I'd love to hear what you think.
You don't want to hear what I think about the negative postings on the LTTTC thread, other than the fact I think they've been brainwashed by medics who have no understanding of TCM and don't seem to be able to provide the magic themselves. Grrrrrr. Ignorance is piss.
On that note...
Abi x


----------



## muncho

Abs, just a quick one,illpost properly later

why do you think you havent ov? are you going by your charts, i dont know much about them. You are allowed to feel neagative, we have days like that.
Ill post on your journal later, but try not to get too down by it
xx

p.s have you been ill or done anythng different this cycle?


----------



## abster

Yeah, it's my temps that tell me no ov. I had a cruddy cycle last month because I was ill before Christmas and staying with OH's family in Cumbria, but I was expecting a good cycle this time. This cycle I've cut out dairy and alcohol (definitely having a glass of wine tonight! Not had one since 17th) and also decided not to take the agnus castus and EPO before ov. Quing switched me my TCM pills as well. 

I feel like I've taken a big step backwards and am never going to be pregnant again. Grrrr.. it's so frustrating! 
Have been taking spirulina and wheatgrass since before christmas.
Sorry all, I know I'm whining. I have a tendency to do this when things aren't right...
Abi x


----------



## jojo-m

Abi I was whining myself only last week because I thought my ov had taken leave of absence. Looking at my chart now i think I prob just ov'd day or 2 later than normal, perhaps yours is just going to be late too? If my af arrives on time I'll have a crappy 9 day LP again so I'd imagine the b vits weren't working anymore as it was 11, then 10 last month on them. 

Give you a few days hun and see what happens! But enjoy your glass of wine, sometimes cutting out things you enjoy can have an opposite effect, you been relaxed is much better for you!

xxx


----------



## bernina

Just wanted to post surgery went well. Headed to get some food now! Will update properly later. Thank you for all well wishes!


----------



## muncho

Abs you are allowed to have a moan and groan. I cant really help on this one as i dont know anything about temping but i have heard that sometimes FF is wrong and last month someone got bfp after FF told them they had not ov

Everything else you are doing is right, its a horrible waiting game.
Hope you get some good news tomorrow 

xx


----------



## fitzy79

Had a look at that LTTC thread and couldn't bring myself to post but there was so much I wanted to say. Really do think it comes down to our own attitudes...we can choose to hail western medicine practitioners as Gods who are all-knowing OR we can choose to explore all options available in the hope of obtaining that elusive :bfp: Personally, TCM has given me renewed positivity and a sense of belief that I will have a baby..it's just a matter of time...saying that, I have every intention of going down the testing route in order to ensure I am maximising all options open to me. My Accupunture clinic is called East meets West....very appropriate I think. Ok RANT over..

Abs, I had a look at your chart and your temps do seem to be at odds with CM and CP. It could be a slow rise or maybe your body geared up to ovulate and didnt...this often happens I've heard. I wouldn't call it an annovulatory cycle just yet as ov may happen. However even if it doesn't I think it's common for a person with normal cycles to have 1 or 2 annov cycles a year..but not 100% so correct me if I'm talking nonsense. Will be keeping an eye on your chart over the next few days and hope to see a nice temp rise soon!!

Had accu this eve...ooh the pulsing was very strong on my ovaries(and aquite uncomfortable)..was imagining each pulse kicking those lazy follicles into action so that they'll mature and burst out really early this cycle:haha:
Aside from that he said my tongue was "very good" today and asked all sorts of questions about last period...flow, duration, pain etc. Back on the pills for 
blood along with a new type called xiao yao wan which are supposed to aid fertility through helping to relax...interesting to see how they'll work. I do really trust him though so assume there's a reason for including them.

Wow...this is a long post...sorry girls!!:dust: to all x


----------



## abster

Thanks girls :kiss:
I guess all I can do is wait to do my next few temps and keep my fingers crossed - thanks for the permission to whine! I suppose it's always possible I didn't have the thermometer in the right place, although I'd be surprised if I'd done that twice in three days. Havign said that, I temped three times after dinner tonight, whilst lying on my bed and although they'll obviously be higher than any BBT I'm likely to get, I had 2 x 36.80-something and 37.01. (When I temped yesterday afternoon, I was getting 36.4-somethings, so there could be a rise coming tomorrow, I suppose. I'll be back on here, whingeing, if I don't get one. Sorry :blush:). 

Bernina, I'm so sorry! I meant to wish you good luck yesterday. Really glad it went well today. :hugs:

Hey Munch, unfortunately it's not FF cacking about - it's clear from looking at the temps, once you're used to reading charts, that something's not right. Roll on friday and more acu...

Fitzy, hope your follicles enjoyed their kicking :haha:
Abi x


----------



## fitzy79

:haha: Thanks Abs!


----------



## misskat29

Hi ladies,

5days till my first acu & reflex session......as you can tell i'm excited. Hoping it will do something to my body.

I'm currently cd51, still no sign of AF. Do you think mondays session will help it come? does it work like that?


----------



## muncho

Hi everyone. 
Glad to hear most of you are ok. Misskat some people have said that acu will help af to arrive.
Abs hope you are feeling better
Fitsy i ahd the smae thing on my ovaries a few weeks ago, if you tell him/he can tone it down a bit.

Had acu last night and as i have strating stimms, he slightly changed the procedure. I spent 30 mins on my front with needles in my lower back, im guessing this was to clear any blockages and then i turned on my front and had needles in ankles, ovaries and wrist
Going again on sunday. Have to increase it to twice a week now until egg collection.
Have a good day everyone
xx


----------



## Jen1802

Bernina I'm glad the op went well! Hope you're feeling ok and not too sore! I ended up posting on the "other" tcm thread. Quite positive I think...haven't looked back on it yet for fear of getting in really bad form is someone has posted something negative under my comment. Hell hath no fury like me at the moment! :rofl: On a more positive note, my aunt is now going to go to Cathy, I'm so delighted! She is going to beg, steal and borrow to get the money and she is convinced she will be able to help her, as am I! My aunt is now 44, has one little boy after ttc for 10 years and has had two miscarriages since. Needless to say she would do anything for another little baby, so I'm absolutely delighted that she is going to go! :happydance:
XO Jen


----------



## abster

Hey Misskat... countdown has begun! I think (correct me if I'm wrong, girls) fitzy and carrie finally ovulated after starting acu. Really interested to hear how your first session is! 
Fingers crossed for your auntie, Jen. We all know Cathy is going to get her pregnant by looking at her!
Feeling much more positive today - 36.48. Just hope the rise continues. I do think I ov'd, on CD16. Just not sure about the crazy temperatures.
HAve a good day, everybody :hugs:
Abi x


----------



## Carrie29

Morning Ladies..

Miskat i think the acu may help to bring AF, i think it was the herbs that did it for me, only because the chinese doc said that i should get af 1-2 weeks after taking them, i didn't believe him but then exactly a week after it arrived 

My temps are being strange i think.. had another high one today is that normal?


----------



## abster

I've quite often had some high pre-ov temps. Its not ideal according to the principles of TCM, but it's the post-ov temps I'm really interested in. I'm having a crazy cycle this time round.

Hey, anyone think oving three days earlier than last cycle (and 2 days earlier than normal) might account for my funny first few LP days?

Abi x


----------



## jojo-m

my temps dipped this morning, I'm not overly upset because I knew it wouldn't be a bfp but now I'm worried if my AF arrives tomorrow as it usually would on day 29, my LP will be a crappy 8 days which is shorter than ever!!!!!! 

I've booked a multi bed acu session for next week, its much cheaper and they say its the same, I guess its certainly worth having a go considering the b vits may not be working their magic anymore. Feel a bit crampy, not too bad just aware its there. grrr.

Glad your more positive today Abi, hope your temps rise nice and high and stay that way. 

Bernina glad all went well, hope you all recovered very soon xx


----------



## misskat29

Hummm I'm not doing the herbs side to it. Just acupuncture and reflexology. 

Tbh tho ladies, if it does nothing more than chill me out I'll be happy. 

High prolactine levels, which could be down to stress. Once they go down Im guessing af will think about making an apperance, then maybe I'll be able to think about sorting pcos out and getting me a baby x


----------



## abster

Hey Jojo, are you sure you didn't ov earlier than you've put on your chart? I know you had + opks on cd19&20, but I've seen plenty of charts in the chart gallery with + opks after a definite, obvious ov - some of them ending in pregnancy. If I had to look at your chart and guess when you ov'd, despite the lack of pre-ov temps (make it difficult for us, won't you?!) I'd go for cd18, based on it being a low temp, when you still had ewcm, - did you not opks before cd19? You had far more important things on your mind, I know. 
So look on the bright side - even if you didn't bd at the right time, your LP may be longer than you think. :happydance:
Yay for acu! Hope you really enjoy it. 
Abi x


----------



## abster

That's the spirit, Misskat! Acu shoudl def be able to help you x


----------



## misskat29

I hope so abster. I really do.

My due date was 17th April, I was hoping to be pregnant by then or I think I'll be really negative


----------



## jojo-m

Abi,
thanks for your comments on my chart, I usually ov cd18 so it would be nice if your right, I didn't temp or opk til then because I thought I couldn't be bothered I was so relaxed.. ha what a laugh, Its been more stressful not doing it!

My temp has risen just a little bit this morning so although not impossible don't think AF will come today. Bit of a relief!

I'm looking forward to the acu, Its a really successful clinic apparently so can't be too bad sharing it with 8 people and they do use screens.

xx


----------



## Carrie29

Just got back from my weekly session of acupuncture, she was over the moon that AF had arrived.. She did moxibustion on me today, took me right back to college days ... i'm sure it's not legal to drive after the smell of that stuff he he!!.. Today she did it on my back and she burnt it directly, i just had to say when i could feel the heat.

It was actually very relaxing.. So all on target to have a regular cycle hopefully!!!. or even better a BFP in 30 days time!


----------



## Minimin

Hey ladies, 
Just wondering if any of you lovelies can recommend a fertility acupuncturist you know is good. I live in SE18 area of London but can travel into the city if there is someone there. 
Thanks!


----------



## Laummatt

Hi Girls

Its been a while since Ive been on here... various problems at home (oil leak, homeless!!) not exactly good baby making enviroment!

I cant believe there has been another BFP over in Ireland... whos with me for weekly flights to see Cathy?! 

I did go for my first acu appt a couple of weeks ago and I also felt a bit cheated, we talked for ages about stress, sleep deprivatin ( I have an unruly 2 yr old) and my diet. She told me Im not eating enough and then stuck 4 needles in and took them straight back out.. Quite a strange sensation but did not feel relaxed or in fact anything. In fact felt a bit ripped off.... Anyhow with a bit more research I found a guy who live in my town who does herbs and acu (she only did acu) and have since been to him. Was a much better experience, he put about 7 needles in various places and left me for 20 mins, dont think I fell asleep but was seriously groggy after! He thinks I have a spleen dieficency (randine lewis book suggested that too) and am just generally weak!! haha Have just rec'd my herbs and took my first instant 'coffee' today. But bummed as he has mixed it for me but would like to know whats in there. Anyway ovualtion is today I think by OPK so onto my 7 day count down see if I can make it past a week..... not holding out much hope...

Hoping your all well and dying to see some more BFPs on here.. SOON!!!

Ps how did you all track down you practioners, I dont seem to have a lot of choice where I am.. nobody stating fertility specifically, altho this guy did say he could help...


----------



## abster

So... told her my temps are crappy (not quite the words I used), showed her my chart and she agreed. She also agreed that I ov'd on cd16 and it was just my temps that are the problem. Asked about my nasal mucous (spleen deficiency) - I was a bit sniffy, blow-nosey this morning, first thing, although it didn't stop me doing my yoga - hurrah!!! So whilst it's not perfect it's much, much better.  
When we were talking about it later she told me it's definitely improved and I look weller, which other people have also mentioned. She explained that the spleen deficiency can weaken the kidney yang, so putting an end to the mucous should definitely help. So for the spleen I'm continuing with the dairy ban, other than milk in tea and the occasional piece of cheese, which she told me today I can allow myself. Also need (thanks Randine) to cut out fruit juices and just go for while pieces of fruit. For the kidney yang I'm continuing with (deep breath) only drinking warm drinks; warming my tummy pre-ov and my back post ov; keeping warm all the time (am quite addicted to sitting under a blanket on the sofa!); drinking my ginger drink and eating my crystallised ginger and eating as much spicy food as is practicable. Plus all the other dietary and supplemental advice from Randine.
When I told her I really didnt expect to fall pregnant this month, with my current temps, she agreed that it was unlikely but told me that she had one client with the same temps as me who fell pregnant and then got her raised, temps. Still, I'm thinking of it as a distant possibility, rather than risking ending up hideously disappointed!

Lying on my front, I had needles in my scalp, either side of the top of my spine and a few in my lower back. On my back, I had needles in my lower legs (a few) and one in my right foot, just below my big toe, one in the top of my head and one in my left hand between my thumb and finger. She tried my abdomen but I couldn't really feel it. She did a bit of massage to my forehead, top of my head, inside knees and ankles, to help with the spleen - pain indicates mucous congestion, so it's well easy to do. I also have more of the herbal balls in my ears. 

She's switched me from Jin Kui Shen Qi Wan back to the You Gui Wan and, after asking if I was happy with it, put me on some patented tablets for my spleen - she's about as keen as I am! I'm now on Er Chen Wan for that.
She's also advised me to try walking at least three times a week, fast enough to get out of breath - she saw almost instantaneous improvements in a client's temps once she started doing the same. I'll try to fit in as much as I can around/with #1. 
She took my pulse a few times during the session and by the last time she said it had really improved.

Quite a productive session all in all! 

I'm off now... pills to pop, ginger to eat and drink and ear balls to massage!

Abi x


----------



## Carrie29

Hi Abster

Sounds like you really getting sorted with the diet!.. i've so far managed to cut out chocolate apart from the occasional piece of dark chocolate. Slimmed down alcohol to 1 glass as a treat each week, no refined carbs or sugar.. But i am having problem cutting out my 1 glass of apple juice each morning.. it's the non-condensed pure stuff but still bad i know!. also still having milk on my cereal but no other dairy.. I also have a spleen deficiency and blood deficiency. Today though i have lots of EWCM :blush: which is great as i don't normally get it.. so something's going right!.. i'm sure it's too early to ov but we are trying anyway :happydance:


----------



## abster

Hi Carrie - I need to cut out juice too. Have to change our milk delivery order again; I normally drink lots of juice. 
If you're getting ewcm you should definitely be bd'ing, no question. Looks like you'll be ovulating at a really good time in your cycle. :thumbup:
Abi x


----------



## abster

Hey Minimin, suggest you try googling it, maybe under TCM practitioners? Mine came by recommendation of 2 friends.

Great to see you back Laumatt - soudns like you've been having nightmares... now get back to the babymaking! You definitely seem to have done the right thing, switching prac. You may well see your LP lengthning this cycle, but dont worry if not. Remember Randine says to allow 3 months before expecting results. Depends on what's wrong and how bad it is I think - the worse the imbalance and the more you have, the longer it will take to rebalance your system. Be great to see quick results though! 

Abi x


----------



## Minimin

Thanks abster- I did but didnt know which one was good and thought someone may have some experience. I'll keep looking. In the meantime I have been reading Randine book- It is so interesting. I wonder if it is worth getting some of the herbs she recommends. I have a Heart Deficiency, Kidney Yang deficiency and Liver Qi deficiency (well these three are the top three I am most common with!)
Thanks again abster.

Minimin


----------



## rubyloo

hi all!

really interesting hearing about the things people are doing - esp. diet stuff. i think one of my main issues is alcohol. i'm not a big drinker (as in going out and getting 'drunk', too much of a lightweight for that!!!!) but i do tend to have a glass of wine everyday, and sometimes two or three a day on the weekend. now, i am sure it does have an impact, but i was wondering if any of you know how much? would i be better to cut it right down or out completely?! i don't mind stopping, its just the first half of my cycle is soooooo long i kinda forget i'm trying for a baby and just caught up in other stuff. also, sorry about all the questions, but what about exercise? i don't formally do anything, but am generally quite active. have any of you found exercise to be useful in sorting cycle lengths/temps etc?

anyway, i'm still waiting to ov. have my second acu session this week which i hope does something to chivy things along a bit. i'm on day 23 and no sign of it yet. (sigh)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/263be9


----------



## Carrie29

Hi Rubyloo

I've had to cut down allot on alcohol since having pcos diagnosed. I've had to make allot of changes to my whole diet. It's been hard and not having a glass or 2 of wine on Fri and Sat nights has been one of the hardest. Now i'm used to it, i limit myself to 1 glass over the weekend and that's it.. The worst part is when people start thinking you're pregnant because you're not drinking grrr!!.. I def think it's worth cutting back though as i do feel so much better.. 

Along with my diet change, Acupuncture and herbs i had AF last week and this week am having the most EWCM i've ever had so it all seems to be doing some good!..

Good luck x


----------



## rubyloo

hi carrie!

thanks for the feedback -its useful to hear someone else's experiences on this one. i kinda knew it was something i was going to need to get under control so to speak! i have a massively limited diet already - am coeliac (no gluten) and can't touch dairy. i do eat a very healthy diet as a general rule, no chocolate (migraines....) so booze was my only treat. oh well......if i want a baby (which i do!!!!) then i'm going to have to make a few more sacrifices. but the end result, asuming the end result is pregnancy, will be worth it all.


----------



## abster

Hi Rubyloo, I recommend getting Randine Lewis's book, The Infertility Cure. There are sections about diet, self-treatment (femoral massage, breathing exercises etc) and exercise, all specific to the different imbalances you might have. Have you been told what you have? I can't remember. I have kidney yang deficiency, spleen deficiency and a cold uterus. There's a really good questionnaire in the book which helps you to diagnose yourself. So far, everyone who's done it and posted on here has diagnosed themselves the same way as their practitioner. 

I'm sure your prac will improve your ovulation date very soon - at the 2 month point, this cycle, I ovulated 2 days earlier than normal. :happydance: Hopefully that means I'll have an 11, rather than 9, day LP (or longer... I'd go for 13 days, but 9-ish months would be ideal!).

You might find your prac can treat you for your coeliac disease - mine treats all sorts. 

Glad you're enjoying it!
Abi x


----------



## Minimin

Hey Abster! You have the same stuff going on as me. Are you on herbs?
-Minimin xx


----------



## misskat29

Very excited now ladies! Tomorrow night is the night I start acupuncture and reflexology and I can't wait.

Cd55 and no sign if af still - let's hope this does the trick. I will post as soon as I get in x


----------



## muncho

hello everyone,just quickly popping in to say hello.
Misskat: good luck for tonight

everyone else, are you not sick of eating certain foods just to have a baby? im gettign really sick of it now! IM HAVING TO EAT 50G OF PROTEIN A DAY, im veggie and its so hard. Like most of you im quite healthy,dont drink, smoke etc. yestderdat had 5 jaffe cakes thou :(

Had a session of acu yesterday. Was good , im doing it twice a week now as im injecting and i do feel that last nights acu worked as my ovaries feel bigger today ....my imagination is wild..
have a goo day xx


----------



## Carrie29

Hi Muncho

Yep i'm getting sick of limiting myself to certain foods.. i think the worse bit though is when going out with friends as i don't want to explain it to everyone so they just think i'm on a silly diet and spend most of their time trying to tempt me with cake, chocolate and wine... i won't give into the peer pressure grrrr!!!... i just hope i get pregnant before easter so that i can have an easter egg ..


----------



## abster

Minimin said:


> Hey Abster! You have the same stuff going on as me. Are you on herbs?
> -Minimin xx

Hi minimin, no i've only ever had the little, black, patented pills, which are made from the stuff. Am regularly cooking herbs for my OH's psoriasis though. 

The main giving-up I've had to do is dairy, but because it's had such a wonderful effect - no more catarrh, my head's much clearer and i feel better in general - i don't really mind. am really looking forward to gorging on mature cheddar soon though! 

Muncho, have you tried alpro soya desserts? I get the choc ones and the vanilla. they have 3.8g of protein, so not incredibly high, but they are yummy! Do you use tofu much? I use quite a lot of it and have been known to eat a packet of the Cauldron marinated tofu pieces as a snack (still, much vetetr than gorging on chocolate!).

Abi x


----------



## Minimin

Thanks abster- She (Dr Randine) recommends some combination pills. I will have a look online! 
I am finding it hard to give up dairy- Cheese is my downfall- and like other ladies here- Vino was my one vice and I have to cut that totally- Am a vegetarian so Milk, Yogurt and Cheese were important source of protein and calcium and now I cant have them :cry: 
Will be worth it in the end if we all have a lovely healthy Baby!

Abster- love quorn stuff too- Have you tried them? yum yum!


----------



## abster

Oh yes, lots of quorn. Have you tried the Grassington Foods range? Co-op were doing their veggie meatballs, which were lush and really easy to shove in a put with chopped tomatoes, kidney beans, peppers etc and serve with wholewheat pasta (a quick look into my kitchen there) but they seem to have disappeared. Luckily quorn do them too, but I loved the Grassingotn version and they were only launched last year.
I like Grasshopper, Redwood and Taifun as well. Get me and my rock'n'roll lifestyle...


----------



## abster

Oh yes, lots of quorn. Have you tried the Grassington Foods range? Co-op were doing their veggie meatballs, which were lush and really easy to shove in a pot with chopped tomatoes, kidney beans, peppers etc and serve with wholewheat pasta (a quick look into my kitchen there) but they seem to have disappeared. Luckily quorn do them too, but I loved the Grassingotn version and they were only launched last year.
I like Grasshopper, Redwood and Taifun as well. Get me and my rock'n'roll lifestyle...


----------



## bernina

Minimin, have you tried Almond Milk? It's basically made by soaking almonds and then blending them up and straining them. It tastes remarkably like milk (nice and smooth and not gritty), is a good source of protein, and contains no dairy. In the States they sell it in the non refridgerated area next to soy milks and canned milks, sometimes over in the health food area. Most major grocery stores carry it. The price is good too. I use it in smoothies and it's also good in cereal. I'm sure it would be just fine in tea too.

https://store.bluediamond.com/Almond-Breeze_c_4.html (this is the brand I get in the US).


----------



## Carrie29

i bought some lacto free milk as i thought that may be better but not so sure after looking online and then drinking a cup of it after having a huge craving for milk grrrr!!!.. i heard that rice milk is supposed to be good, i saw it in the fridge in waitrose the other day, so may try that next.. the carb content was high though so it may still be bad?

Also bought a big bag of mixed seeds and gogi berries and mixed them together, they are great for those 11am and 4pm cravings and quite filling too.. apparently gogi berries are meant to be great for fetility


----------



## abster

How you doing Bernina? I've yet to try almond milk. Am currently using Alpro soya milk light and chocolate Oatly and eating soya yoghurt and desserts. Cheese is def the difficult one isn't it Minimin? Soya cheese is vile. I htibk itr's only cows' milk products that are considered dairy; goats' and sheep's milk shoudl be fine. Don't htink I could handle givng up cheddar and halloumi... very dark thoughts...!


----------



## Minimin

Hey Abster and Bernina- Thanks for that! I have seen the grassington stuff but never ventured with it. I shall definitely be adding them to my shopping list. Bernina- I will have to look for almond milk! WOuld be easier to purchase it- wonder if some health food shops here do it. I dont have too much milk- rarely have Cereal and cut out tea and coffee so normally aglass of milk here and there. I do like Alpro Soya milk-took some getting used to though.
It does make things hard!!! Tonight we have Quorn Shepards pie- Will have a little bit of cheese-:(
Thanks again ladies!


----------



## Minimin

ha ha ha ha.. abster- Cheese is definitely the hardest ones- i try to cut down the amount I have and make sure I am not having it every day. If I could I would with every meal- CHeese on Toast, Cheese and tomatoe baguette, Pasta with cheese followed by a lovely big cheese board!!! LOL hmmm cheese! I do like Goats cheese- but Mature Cathedral Cheddar- you just cant replace!


----------



## muncho

hi ladies

yes i eat quorn , chick peas have high protein so im eating lots
Havent treid almond milk, i may try some..
gotta dash, hope you are all ok otherwise x


----------



## abster

Minimin - Holland & Barrett for the non-dairy milks (or, if you're lucky enough to have one, your local independent health food shop). I get lots of my veggie/vegan stuff from my local organic farm; they do a box scheme and have a farm shop which stocks all sorts of wholefoods from small, mainly organic, independent producers, like Suma, Infinity Foods, Grasshopper, Taifun, Clearspot, Zest, Natural Cool, Meridien, Rachel's (when I was having dairy...) etc etc. I feel very lucky to have them nearby. 
Hey, I'm drinking decaff tea and a coffee substitute called No Caf, made with barley and chicory. Got it in H&B and I really like it. 
Do you have kidney yang deficiency? Try the ginger drink they do - it's one you drink neat, called Rochester Ginger. It has a fiery kick to it and ginger's supposed to be very good for toning the kidney yang. I have it in the evening instead of wine and I drink it in spirit-type measures. Yummy!
I can recommend raw chocolate as well - no sugar but beautiful. 
Abi x


----------



## muncho

raw chocolate? what the hell is that??


----------



## abster

It's made with raw cacao, the way (I think) the aztecs used to make it,and it's really healthy. 
Th eone we polished off last night was Minted Rare, made by K Creations in Hampshire, and contains cacao, cashew, mesquite (the sweetener I think), carob and essential oil of mint. It's dearer - £2 for 28g - but you don't need very much. Google it to find out more. Yum!


----------



## muncho

hmm sounds interesting. im eating a protein Ball at the mo. 15grams if protein but its so hard to eat..yuk yuk...


----------



## rubyloo

hi all - abs, my prac told me my kidney energy is very depleated, my Ying energy (the one which governs the first half of the cycle) needs 'nourishing' and my blood needs strengthening. i was told to eat lots of fruit, but to keep foods warm so need to cook it first, and dark, juicy foods which are good for Ying energy. i have also been told not to push myself and keep stress levels down (haha! try doing that as a secondary school teacher.....:haha:) 

i drink almond milk and rice milk - i enjoy both but use rice milk more as is cheaper! i tend to avoid soy as its very mucous forming (in a similar way to normal milk), can mess up your hormones and uses all sorts of nasties in the extraction of it.....i was told that if you want to eat soy then go for tofu or miso-based foods as the soy has been fermented naturally in order to break down its pretty complex structure - and make it more digestible. interestingly, vegetable based protein is meant to be better for women trying to conceive as opposed to animal based proteins so lots of pulses and beans for us! 

ooooo - its all very interesting!


----------



## misskat29

*Misskats FIRST Acupuncture & Reflexology Session*

Today i went for my first session. It was Just for Acupuncture & Refleoxlogy - NO Herbs involved.

They guy was lovely, discussed why i was there etc....then started.

He put a needle below each knee, half way down my leg, and i think just above my ankle - i say i think, cos i couldnt feel a thing!

He did all my pressure points in my fingers and toes. Put another needle in my right ear. then started on the reflexology - which was heaven. I hate my feet being touched and it was lovely.

I managed to fully relax - although didnt fall asleep.

I had tinglings in the back of my head? but thats about it.

He has asked me to feed back to him this week, then we will look our next session. I was there for an hour and half in total, so i think he did everything he could for a first go

I got home, and DH was saying how he'd had a rant today to his mum cos its been one thing after another in our life - and i just sat crying. Not sure if its cos of the acu' or as he says one thing after another.

So, i will keep you all updated for session 2.

I'm at the specialist tomorrow to look at why i have high prolactin levels, hopefully that and my pcos will be sorted soon x


----------



## Carrie29

Hi Miskat, 

Good to hear it went well and was relaxing.. i always feel a bit more emotional afterwards, but men don't help as they always manage to say something that set's us off lol!!

Good luck with the specialist today!..


----------



## rubyloo

hey misskat! i always get emotional after any sort of alternative treatment....i see a homeopath every month and have done for nearly two years now - she's pretty much sorted everything apart from the cycles bit but it was her (along with my mum) who said acu might be the way forward on that one. Anyway, i always end up crying in my sessions with her! i think its all about relaxing and releasing old pent-up stuff. we 'hold' on to so much baggage without even realising it. although i hate it at the time i do always feel better for a good cry! good luck with the tests/stuff today x

p.s. tmi moment ....... i do believe ewcm is featuring today SO that usually means 4-5 days until ov! fingers crossed :happydance:


----------



## Laummatt

Hi all..

Managed to get back on again. Rubyloo I see that you have coeliac disease, me too!!! Im struggling to limit my diet and my prac has said I shouldnt worry too much as Im already on a restricted diet. Trying to be good tho but I cant give up choclate!!!! Im going to try the one Abs mentioned. 
My prac also said I have a blood dief not sure i mentioned that before and that I need to build up and generally eat more. Well Ive been eating like a lil piggy and I sooo feel sick, I just have a poor appetite (apart from the choc!) He wants me to put on weight as altho Im normal BMI, its only just. I guess thats just part of the coeliac disease too..
You all seem to be doing really well with the diet part, I really need to get my butt into gear and look for all the good stuff, ginger drinks, health choc etc.

And by the way I ov later this month grrrrr... I hope its just the B vits taking effect more EWCM tho, like 5 days and ummm lots (TMI?:blush:) anyone else seen these changes?


----------



## Laummatt

Ohh forgot to mention. Iam currently 4 dpo and my temps are higher than normal and staying up there which usually after a pathetic peak they come down for my crappy 7 day LP. Also had been really suffering with pain, cramps, pulling and generally knowing that something is wrong in my uterus to this month and AF was just around the corner to... nothing!!!! I almost feel normal, no symptoms at all!!! Yay for all the pills and herbs!


----------



## rubyloo

laummatt! yay! a fellow coeliac sufferer! its a pain and add in the diary intolerance and my diet is pretty restricted - don't worry too much about the bmi and weight - i struggle to keep my weight up too, its a constant battle, but am starting an exercise regime this week in the hope that building up my muscle mass might help!

in terms of diet and appetite - i am dictated to by a) how busy/tired i am and b) where i am in my cycle. 2 weeks prior to af i get starving and the rest of the time i only get hungry at meal times. i stick to a high protein diet - lots of white meat (chicken and turkey), some pork, oily fish (salmon and mackerel) and beans and pulses. i also eat lots of fruit and veg - carbs are brown and basmati rice, potatoe, gluten-free pasta and things like buckwheat noodles. i also buy gluten-free breads/rolls but only tend to have these on my days off work! a typical lunch for me is a tin of mackerel, one whole avocardo, mini tomatoes and one or two gf (gluten free) ciabatta rolls with diary free sunflower spread. for work i make pasta salads with grated carrot, mini toms, aduki beans and tuna (usually with some mayo or pesto). i am also a huge fan of home-made soups - i like thick, chunky ones like bacon and lentil with added potatoe! as long as you are eating well and getting the right number of calories each day then don't let it worry you. 

with your blood needing nourishment, think about getting an iron suppliment. i was diagnosed as boderline anaemic last year and its obviously had a big impact on my overall health. i now take, religiously every morning, my Spatone sachet which has iron-rich water in it. and don't forget your dark, leafy veg like broccoli, spinach and kale - all great for iron. eggs are also a great source - i am sensitive to these too but i do use them in any baking i do.

hope some of this info helps and keep me updated x

p.s. temps sound great, fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Laummatt

Hey

Thanks for the mention about iron supplement, my prac did mention this but I forgot what with all the other info and you have reminded me!! thanks!! Where do you get that from? 

The thing I hate most about being coelaic is having to be so organised with food, I can be useless sometimes and thats when I dont eat properly. 

Are you taking you 5mg of folic acid?? 

x x


Ps just found some on amazon x


----------



## Carrie29

Hi Ladies..

Ok unsure about my temps but past 4 days i've had EWCM lots of.. and also this morning i had a truly positive OPK.. the test line was way darker than the control line.. (i often have dark lines due to my LH levels being higher because of PCOS, but never darker than the control line).. and i've also had a bad bought of the runs today.. sorry i know it's way too much info but i did read that the large rise in estrogen around ovulation can cause this.. so do you think that going by these 3 things i really could be ovulating?.. Sorry just so excited that my body may be doing what it's meant too!!


----------



## abster

Yup, sounds like it - do you temp at all? That's the way you can really tell. Make the most of the ewcm though (diarrhoea permitting!). :happydance::happydance:
Abi x


----------



## Carrie29

He he, i know it kinda kills the mood lol!!.. i have been temping no drop yet, so i guess i'll see what happens over the next few days!


----------



## fitzy79

Busy thread these past few days ladies. All this talk of healthy diets is putting me to shame!!:blush: Ah to be fair, I do eat a balanced diet and am quite fit BMI and weight are well within normal range so not too bad. 

Carrie I def think that your body sounds like it's working as it should so...get...:sex:ing!!

I had a bit of a meltdown day on Sunday...lots of tears and feelings of hopelessness..nothing like a good cry to get it all out in the open. Really think TCM is doing wonders for my wacky cycles:
Pre-Ov Temps this cycle are higher and a lot less erratic than previous two cycles.
I am using CBFM this cycle for first time and it went to high yesterday on CD12 and again this morning. If my peak comes within next few days and ovulation subsequently occurs it will be well within normal range....AMAZING!!! Fingers crossed my body will cooperate and a visit to Dr. Wu tomorrow evening should help the process!!

I have my first appt with FS tomorrow morning...will be interested to see what she has planned for me. 

Welcome to all the new TCM'ers...:hugs:


----------



## abster

Well whoop-de-doo, cycle day 1. Fucking witch. Wouldn't be so bothered if I'd seen some real progress.. like a decent LP... but I ovulated 2 days earlier than usual and... came on 2 days earlier than usual.
Stinking kidney yang deficiency and cold, unfriendly uterus!! Sodding spleen!!
Gues I've got to be positive about this cycle being "the one"; doesn't that sound dreadfully familiar!
Here's to a fantastic-looking chart this time round.
Bugger.


----------



## muncho

Abs, HOW annoying.
I need some good news PLEASE SOMEONE ...


----------



## abster

Sorry Muncho, I'll do my best for us this time round. On the bright side, the end of my chart was looking good - just needs to be a bit warmer. Progesterone? Where are you?!
Hey... Jen1802 and Glitterqueen are both pregnant!
Abi x

Anyone else have anything positive to say?


----------



## muncho

oh i have something positive.
i started to grow my own wheatgrass and they started to sprout today...yipeee!


----------



## abster

Oh cool! Yay! Something positive. 
If you want a good laugh, check out the There are no stupid questions, only stupid people thread. Good grief!


----------



## jojo-m

hey my chinese herbs arrived today IN A BOX, bloody hell one of them looks like a box of blooming trees! I'll get them bubbling away on Friday ready to start on saturday! 

Sorry af got you Abi, I'm cd 4 too, the rudeness hey?!

Muncho I have no idea what wheatgrass looks like or that you could grow it but YAY to anything growing, i'm loving growing things, next thing rocket - because its gorgeous!!!!

xx


----------



## rubyloo

hey all - sorry to hear about arrivals of af and general lack of positivity....but i'm on a big pma today so have lots to share!

second acu session today. had fewer needles as had such a strong effect from the last treatment (slept, a LOT). the ones over my ovaries esp the left one really 'pulled' and was almost painful. my prac was pleased with my pulse and tongue - i have been eating loads of iron-rich foods and getting lots of rest (to help my Yin energy) and am generally feeling much better! no change in ov dates yet (not a suprise - still very early in my treatment) but i've noticed lots of ewcm (tmi, sorry) this cycle. very hopeful that ov is going to happen this weekend so a bding marathon is on the cards! she gave me some really interesting info on Yin energy, how to nourish the blood and general digestive health from a TCM viewpoint. booked in again next week......hope everyone is ok and fingers crossed for ongoing treatments, new cycles and the like

:hugs:


----------



## abster

You certainly do sound positive, rubyloo; really pleased for you. I normally get over it by sometime on day 2 and start looking forward to ovulating. I tell you, weekly acu sessions are really keeping me going at the moment!

Rudeness doesn't quite cover it does it, jojo? Did you invite her? I certainly didn't! 
I know what you mean about the herbs; some of them look incredible don't they? I've only had the tablets myself, but have been boiling up my partner's psoriasis ones for a while now. 

Speaking of pills, I remembered this morning, about an hour after taking them, that I shouldn't have had them last night or this morning. Whoops! No more til saturday morning...

I tried the femoral massage from Infertility Cure this morning. Maybe need a bit more practice. Took me a while to find the right spot and takes a lot of pressure with the fingers. Will persevere though. Have also been doing the massage Quing showed me (just below my inside knee and my inner ankle, both legs) for catarrh (spleen) and I have to say I feel bit like Vic Reeves! 

Have had a head cold this week - def a cold rather than horrible spleen catarrh - wonder if that has had any effect on my cycle? I don't think so. 

Jen and Glitterqueen, get your pregnant selves back here!! Now!!

Hope you're all doing well and feeling positive, girls.

Abi x


----------



## Laummatt

Hey.

Im really sorry to hear the witch has been raising her ugly head, and your chart was looking fab Abster!?!

I hate the first few days of the cycle all those hopes dashed again and then just like you say pick myself back up and start looking forward to ov again... altho all this :sex: can get a bit tiresome dont you think. #1 is a currently being a nightmare at night and lets just say its not exactly romantic!!! ahh well Im sure to be joining you soon, 6 dpo with 7 LP I think I will be sulking around saturday... and then the rugby is on and we'll lose again (eng) and hubby will gloat (welsh) great, what a weekend to look forward too... then again we might win and she :witch: might stay away a while longer (9 months would be good thank you!)

Ive been drinking my herbs (instant coffee like) and I think they are starting to taste worse, I literally gagged on them this morning........

:wacko:


----------



## abster

Hey Laummatt, #1's fine at night - one of us has to stay with her til she's asleep, but after that she'd great and has never woken up to come in with us when we're trying to make her sibling! My problem is the fact that I'm not particularly interested in sex at the best of times - let alone cycle 17 when we're havin to do it at specific times! Someone's having a laugh at my expense, I think (ha, bloody ha!). Sorry yours is being a pain at night. Hope you start getting some good nights. #1's always gone very well through the night, although until she started walking at 15 months she was never asleep til about 11pm, and one of us always had to be with her til she fell asleep. Good god were we glad when that ended! 

That's the thing about charts though isn't it? Even a triphasic chart is only proof that you have good post-ov temps. It'd just be great to celebrate a long LP at the moment though - preferably with a BFP at the end!
Wish I'd started acu about a year ago. If I'd not left it til my 14th cycle I'd not be so impatient about the TCM working, which I'm sure it is. Bloody me!! 

It was certainly starting to look like a good past-ov chart, just not quite warm enough. Hopefully it'll be better pre-ov and then awesome and ongoing this time round.... yeah, right, of course. (Positivity hasn't quite returned yet). 

Speaking of positivity... the rugby. I always approach the first match thinking England could do really well but I think that, without exception, since we started watching in 2004, we've been pretty disastrous to begin with haven't we? Maybe this year.... 

Nothing to do with acu, but everything to do with (hopefully well-placed) positivity!
Good luck to you - for either a BFP or a long LP (but pref the BFP, obviously!)

Abi


----------



## Laummatt

Abster - as much as I love him I really dont want to see him at 3am, altho if Im going to get a cuddle off anyone I would rather its him. He used to be so good and lately he's well laying me up rotten - usually shouting 'mummy wake up!!!' little so and so....

How to get in the mood?? god its hard sometimes huh, basically want to say 'look I love you but tonight hunny I just want your sperm, then you quite welcome to zonk out!' told you its not romantioc round at ours!!!!

I really hope your temps are good this month, may not be back on here for a bit due to no intenet at home so hope you pick up soon, fingers crossed for the rugby Sat - come on boys!! kick those welsh butts!! 

Im sure AF will come along bang on time, dont feel Ive been on TCM long enough yet!

Lau x


----------



## Laummatt

rubyloo said:


> hey all - sorry to hear about arrivals of af and general lack of positivity....but i'm on a big pma today so have lots to share!
> 
> second acu session today. had fewer needles as had such a strong effect from the last treatment (slept, a LOT). the ones over my ovaries esp the left one really 'pulled' and was almost painful. my prac was pleased with my pulse and tongue - i have been eating loads of iron-rich foods and getting lots of rest (to help my Yin energy) and am generally feeling much better! no change in ov dates yet (not a suprise - still very early in my treatment) but i've noticed lots of ewcm (tmi, sorry) this cycle. very hopeful that ov is going to happen this weekend so a bding marathon is on the cards! she gave me some really interesting info on Yin energy, how to nourish the blood and general digestive health from a TCM viewpoint. booked in again next week......hope everyone is ok and fingers crossed for ongoing treatments, new cycles and the like
> 
> :hugs:

Hey how you doing? what tips did they give you for nourishing the blood etc? would be interesting to hear.

Good luck with that marathon!!


----------



## fitzy79

So...am in a bit of a quandry here girls and could do with some advice...

Had my first appt with FS yesterday and she confirmed PCOS(which I had suspected so wasnt surprised but still not nice to hear:cry:). Anyway it is only evident in the follicles on my ovaries...no physical signs like weight gain and excess hair and my hormone levels are within normal range.

So...She prescribed 10 days Provera to bring on a "period" so that I can start on my 50mg Clomid. I will then have to go in for my day 12 scan to see if the clomid has resulted in a follicle developing and followng that my day 21 bloods to check progesterone levels after ovulation.

Anyway, I am just a little reluctant to take the Provera because after my two mths sccu and herbs I want to see when ovulation occurs naturally this cycle. At the same time, this could mean a LOOONNNNGGGG wait if last couple cycles are anything to go by. What would you gals do??? Go for bringing on the hormone induced bleed so can take my first cycle of Clomid ASAP or wait to take Clomid on a natural period...which I may be waiting a long time for???!!!!:wacko: What to do...I'm confused!!:shrug::shrug:

For the record Dr. Wu was totally against me taking the provera yesterday when I told him but no surprises there as it would be completely against TCM principles!


----------



## muncho

fitzy thats a difficult one, I suppose it depends on how long the herbs take to work.
i may be inclined to see if the herbs work - but its a hard call where as the clomid is 90% sure to work the 1st time

i dont know...sorry!


----------



## fitzy79

Thanks Muncho!! Yeah it is a toughie....am gonna toss it around in my head for a few days and see if one argument wins out over another eventually. Hope your injections are going ok?


----------



## muncho

girls i think i had my final session of acy today. If tomorrow my ivf cycle gets cancel im going to stop it altogether . 
with out IVF i am ovulating, he cannot make me ovulate from my right ovary and i keep bloody ov from my left where the tube is blocked. he cant do anything about the blocked tube so i dont see how it can help me
i have been doing it for 3 months now and although its helped with progesterone , im not sure if this is the acu or having a lap that helped.

we will see tomorrow.
Im still going to be reading and coming on here....i wanna hear about all these BFP's form you xx


----------



## muncho

watch C4 tonight at 9pm i think about 8 couples who will do anything for a certain gender when having a baby !!


----------



## fitzy79

Muncho, it sounds like you're making the right decision for you and three months is a good trial period. Wishing you every success with the IVF and will look forward to reading about a BFP for you in the not to distant future:hugs:


----------



## abster

Fitzy I'm sorry, that mustn't have been nice to hear, even though you suspected it yourself. :hugs: 
Coming from me, this probaby won't be a surprise to you - I think you should stick with the acu and herbs for natural ov. Have you bought the Randine Lewis book, The Infertility Cure? There's a section in there about PCOS and how acu/herbs can heal your ovaries. 
It's recommended that you give TCM 3 months to start working properly.
I think it's better to work to balance regain the balance in your body naturally, rather than smacking it with a big, synthetic hammer - but like I say, that's only my opinion.You might find you don't end up needing the clomid in the end - and from the look of it clomid can have all sorts of side effects, whereas acu just makes you really relaxed and happy.

Abi x


----------



## jojo-m

fitzy good luck making your decision it is a tough one. I have to say though my friend has pcos, she came off the pill and didn't have any periods, they put her on clomid, 50mg didn't do anything, so up to 100mg, they told her to go home and have sex, 9 months later out popped a baby. They have just concieved their 2nd naturally after 2 months of ttc so think having dd1 gave her a kick start! She is very much a fan of clomid after that!

xx


----------



## abster

Hey Muncho,
Not an easy decision at all, I'm really sorry.
You really sure you want to give it up yet if they cancel your IVF cycle? Might it just take a while longer? Randine (yes, have mentioned her before?!) recommends 3 - 6 months of treatment. Might that help with your right ovary? I'm not trying to force you to carry on, I just want you to give yourself every chance and you've tried really hard so far. 

If you do decide to stop, you'd better keep coming back here to say hello or you'll be in a lot of trouble young lady!
Hope tomorrow goes well x
Abi x


----------



## muncho

Abs who is Randine..............please dont answer that...lol

course i will still be coming on here, when im 60 yrs old ill still be on here !


----------



## rubyloo

Laummatt said:


> rubyloo said:
> 
> 
> hey all - sorry to hear about arrivals of af and general lack of positivity....but i'm on a big pma today so have lots to share!
> 
> second acu session today. had fewer needles as had such a strong effect from the last treatment (slept, a LOT). the ones over my ovaries esp the left one really 'pulled' and was almost painful. my prac was pleased with my pulse and tongue - i have been eating loads of iron-rich foods and getting lots of rest (to help my Yin energy) and am generally feeling much better! no change in ov dates yet (not a suprise - still very early in my treatment) but i've noticed lots of ewcm (tmi, sorry) this cycle. very hopeful that ov is going to happen this weekend so a bding marathon is on the cards! she gave me some really interesting info on Yin energy, how to nourish the blood and general digestive health from a TCM viewpoint. booked in again next week......hope everyone is ok and fingers crossed for ongoing treatments, new cycles and the like
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Hey how you doing? what tips did they give you for nourishing the blood etc? would be interesting to hear.
> 
> Good luck with that marathon!!Click to expand...

Hi there! all good here, despite a really full-on stressful day at work. got another long one tomorrow.....oh well, enjoying a bit or R&R with dh in front of the tv!

here's the list i got for blood nourishment:

aduki beans, kidney beans
apricots, grapes, dates, figs
beef, liver (organic if poss)
beetroot, dark leafy greens, watercress, spinach, parsley
sardines, oysters,
chicken eggs

apparently dark leafy veg is best esp. when combined with grains and most meat, beans and some seafood will strenghten the blood. Floradix liquid was also mentioned as being really good- am almost of my Spatone iron stuff so will try some of that next. 

marathon started last night although dh feeling rough with a cold tonight so will have to make a bit of extra effort (for that read sexy undies! :winkwink:)

still high on PMA - goodness knows where its come from....

to some of you lovelies on here - my lil sis has pcos with no other symptoms other than cycsts on her ovaries and absent periods. she's had some very successful treatment with homeopathy and had her first period after coming of bcp over two years ago - maybe another avenue to consider? muncho - i'm still so new to all this but my instinct would be to give the TCM another 3 months? goodness knows how hard all this must be for you....all i can offer is my sincere hopes for you :hugs:


----------



## fitzy79

Abs, ordered The Infertility Cure from Amazon last weekend and waiting on it to arrive so will be reading the PCOS chapter with great interest. Got a new herbal pill at accu yesterday for cysts so started taking it today. I hate decisions:wacko: Thanks for the support!!


----------



## Carrie29

Happy Friday everyone!!.. i'm beginning to like them even more now that i have acupuncture on Fridays.. a positvie OPK on Tues (negatives since), higher temps, pains in my right ovary, lots of EWCM and now white cm all sugest i may have ovulated on Wednesday... if my temp stays up tomorrow morning, my chart will add the crosshairs , i really hope it does as that mean i ov'd on CD12 yippppeeee!!.. still trying to wait until tomorrow to know for sure though!..

Apparently my pulses are improving allot!.. and moxa seems to work well on me!.. had so much energy this week it's scary!. Yiota (acupuncturist) said that's shes away for a week in April and just wanted to let me know, but she said not that i think you'll still be seeing me by then anyway 

For those of you with PCOS i've been doing allot of reading about the effects of fresh pineapple every day, it's been rumoured to reduce the male hormone androgen?.. and has a great effect on balancing hormones, so starting 3 days ago i've been having fresh pineapple every day.. worth a try and at least it's healthy!

Have a great wkend everyone!


----------



## rubyloo

carrie - that's all great news! well done you and fingers crossed! i got a smiley face on my opk this morning...was so excited i skipped into the bedroom and woke up DH. he wasn't too impressed but wow - things are working even if its taken me 29 days to get to this point. loads and loads of ewcm. really taken me by suprise (i've obviously been a walking sahara these last 12 months.....:blush:)
anyway, funny you should mention pineapple - my prac recomended it as helping to support Ying energy in the phase leading up to ov. 

even if this month doesn't work at least i know the acu is doing something and i'm feeling a damn sight better than i did this time last month!


----------



## jojo-m

Just brewing up my tree's ready for drinking tomorrow, they smell vile I can't imagine trying to choke down 3 cups of the stuff. So any tips? hold nose and down it? or drink something normal straight after?

Great news for you both Carrie and rubyloo! I'm sure there will be more TCM bfp's on here very soon!

Also for you girls who brew herbs, how do you keep the tea to drink the following day? In fridge? Do you warm it before you drink it?? I have no idea what to do with it now lol xx


----------



## misskat29

Hey ladies, sorry i've not had chance to catch up on all your posts since i was last on......but have a quick question.

Do you think i would see changes straight away after accu'? the reason i ask is, monday night i went for my first session. mainly to help with pcos and raised prolactin levels.

Tuesday i went to the specialist about my raised prolactin and he took more bloods, my previous prolactin levels where Dec 09 - 643, Jan 10 - 1340.

This morning he rang with my blood results and you'll never guess, they have dropped to 250!!!! i could not believe it.

If thats not a positve response from accu' then i dont no what is.


----------



## rubyloo

misskat - that is mamzing! i noticed a real difference even after my first session. i knew i ought to be ov'ing around this weekend, but it was only after my session on wed of this week that my body really started to gear itself up. i am a definite convert and would suggest it as treatment to anyone with fertility issues, be that pcos, long irregular cycles and the rest!


----------



## muncho

Great news Misskat..

just a quickie for you girls. You may or may not know this.

today i had another scan at the clinic and still only have 1 follicle. The doc says we have a very small chance of ivf success 2% maybe.
I said well at least there will an egg in there and we can hope it fertilises..
he said not all follicles contain an egg!!!!!!!!!! i said i had been ov as my cd21 results showed the prog levels were good. 
he said that the cd21 is an indication there was follicular activity NOT that an egg was released.
I was shocked,

So girls all this monitoring of ov does not mean we release an egg every month, Im sure most of the time we do, but there are times that we may not and if we do it could be it was not great quality (esp the older ladies)

I thought i would share that. i have done a bit of reading on it too and it seems to be correct


----------



## muncho

ERRR where is everyone, its friday night. dont tell me you are all out having a good time?

I'll take back what i said about not having any more acu. when i went for my scan today she said my lining was lovely and thick. 9.4mm - the thickest its ever been . So im
happy about that!


----------



## fitzy79

I'm here...on my ownsome with OH away for the weekend!! Enjoying the peace and "me" time. Fantastic news about your ultra-thick lining Muncho:thumbup: Never knew that mature follicle does not always equal eggie...WOW!! But, given that I don't get too many eggies anyhoo...well it's already part of my life:haha: Glad to hear you're gonna stick to accu and think positive....one egg is all it takes so hope that follicle has a lovely ripe one waiting for you:hugs:


----------



## Carrie29

Hi Girls.. went out for dinner last night and i was naughty and gave in and had 1 glass of wine, my acupuncturist told me not to drink anything on the day if acu, hope it didn't take away the effects, acu was at 11.30am and glass of wine was at 9pm so hopefully that was long enough.. didn't get to bed till 1am and then at 6.30am woke and did my temp and it had risen again, i was soo excited that i couldn't get back to sleep. I couldn't wait to get on fertility friend to see the crosshairs appear for the first time.. how sad is that!!

Good news about the EWCM rubyloo that's how i knew ov was approaching this month.. i def credit that to acu and herbs..

Jojo - i had the raw herbs for a week before swapping to pills, and the doc told me to store the cup in the fridge with clingfilm over it and then just pop in the microwave for 1min before using.. let it cool a bit so that's warm. 

Muncho - great to hear the lining has improved.. sucks about follicle's not always releasing an egg though.. how much harder does ttc have to be.. grrrr!!! fingers crossed for a great egg!


----------



## Laummatt

Morning girls...

Your all sounding positive and it really looks like TCM is working with us hey?

Well my witch arrived yesterday!! A day earlier than expected - bloody cheek - but maybe I miscalculated my ov day I dunno. Anyway even tho she is here I didnt have any PMS, pain and general illness the usual run up brings and lets just say this AF is rather more healthy, into day 2 now and still red (sorry if thats TMI but I really believe its the herbs)

The best bit is that this month I didnt feel disappointed, frustrated yes but I knew I wouldnt catch yet cos I need to sort my body out. Its quite nice not having the downer, but the frustration is still there. My LO will be at school by the time #2 makes an apperance.... and it def will.... SOON!!!

Have a good weekend all.....


----------



## jojo-m

thanks carrie, I dont' know if I boiled them wrong but ended up with a small amount of tea looking liquid, so i've just put some in a cup and added water like i'm making real tea, must say I doubt I could drink it neat - the after taste was so gross I nearly gagged! I'm about to enjoy my 2nd cup of the day - oh joy! Think I may search for tablet versions next time!

Laumatt sorry the witch arrived but sounds like good changes are happening anyway - its all a step closer to that bfp. My LO will be starting school next January and although if I do get pregnant soon its a bigger gap than I would have liked, its also nice that I'll have the same quality time I had with my son all over again without a demanding toddler constantly wanting attention.

xx


----------



## abster

Muncho asked me in my journal what my issues are so I replied using the book and decided to post it here too. Think I understand it better myself now. Def need to read the book again. Still need to post friday's acu session as well.

My kidney ying (cool, pre-ov energy) is stronger than my deficient kidney yang (warm, post-ov energy), so ovulation is happening too late - if they were properly in balance, my periods would be 28 days with 14 days pre and 14 days post-ov.
The spleen produces progesterone so correcting the imbalance there should help (and stop it producing all the horrible phlegm it was producing, which seems to be working very well) and it's already giving me more energy.
The uterus (remember my cold uterus?) is connected to the kidneys by a network of blood supply by which the kidney essence nourishes the uterus and thickens the uterine lining (so we know your kidneys and uterus are working well!). My uterus also needs to respond to the warming effects of progesterone post-ov. Using a hot water bottle pre-ov can help to dilate the blood vessels in that area, improving blood supply and warmth.


----------



## jojo-m

my randine diagnosis is very similar to yours abi, kidney yang - and spleen - with cold uterus. I started the herbs for phase 1 as its prolonged (delayed ovulation same as you) they are far too disgusting though to take all my cycle, I feel sick just at the thought of having this mornings which is currently cooling. So I've ordered a tablet decoction that randine advised and i'll just do the herbs in my luteal phase (which is only 10 days so guess I can choke my way thru them! 

x


----------



## rubyloo

abs - interesting to read about your issues. i also have massively delayed ovulation. i was told my kidney energy is depleated, my blood needs nourishing and my ying energy is also bad. my prac doesn't do herbs but as i posted a few pages back has given all sorts of dietry advice to help all three - along with telling me, quite firmly, to rest and avoid too much stress. ying needs rest and pampering - all the 'female' stuff like hot baths, massages etc. not always easy to avoid the stress.....she said kidney energy gets used up when we are tired and have to 'push' to get things done. so the past month or so i've been doing everything i need to do, but when i get to a certain point of tiredness i just stop. it defo think its making a difference. i've come to the conclusion we don't live in a female-friendly or family-friendly world. we all run around being all competitive with our careers and forcing ourselves to take on masculine 'ying' energy traits to get by. no wonder so many women have issues conceiving!

anyway - its only taken me a whole month, but i have ovulated and am now into the 2ww. feeling pretty calm about it all actually. dh and i have done all we can :winkwink: and that's it really!


----------



## jennyellen13

hey everybody, hope your ok!

im thinking of starting acupuncture soon, has anybody had any success with it?? i lost my daughter in july and have been trying ever since, i dont think i relax enough and i am always worrying that i have something wrong with me etc so im hoping it will help me relax and maybe help with the ttc. anythings worth a go!!

xxxxx


----------



## jojo-m

Hi Jennyellen welcome to the thread, Don't know if you've read any of this thread already but 2 ladies have recently got their bfp's thanks to TCM.

I just wanted to ask a pretty random question to you ladies taking the herbs. I've only been having them for 3 days now and i've noticed a massive but positive difference with my bowels, and dare I say it.. lost a bit of the bloated weight around my tummy. Has anyone else experienced this?

xx


----------



## jennyellen13

oh thats good, im thinking il start it next cycle, iv already emailed my local one for more information and they said to ring for an appointment so think il do that soon. xxx


----------



## abster

Quing and I agreed that I ovulated earlier, although not early enough, and that my LP was too short and too cold. I was on CD3.

Started off on my front, with 2 needles in my scalp, either side of the top of my neck, a couple towards the top of my back and a cup, used in 2 positions, all to help with my spleen/phlegm problem which is improving all the time. Also had one roughly in the small of my back, as normal, for my uterus.

Once on my back I had one in the flap of skin next to the thumb of each hand, several on my legs, below the knee, again all for the spleen I think, with one in my tummy. As ahs happened before, it was difficult to find the dull, achey feeling on my abdomen. 

She's really trying to kick-start my spleen. Asked me to slow down the Er-Chen-Wan to 10 twice a day, to make it last a bit longer. Gave me more of the You-Gui-Wan for my kidney yang. Strongly advised me to go walking every day,as well as my yoga. This walking is good for the spleen and kidney yang (getting the body hot can deplete the kidney ying but helps with the kidney yang). So I've been arranging my days to take #1 out in the buggy every day - either dragging the OH out with me at the weekend or parking in an ingenious place on the way back from a musical activity, as I did today, to push her a mile or so to the pond, to feed the ducks. On days when I don't already push her somewhere - a mile or so to swimming on thursday morning - I'm gong ot keep trying to be ingenious.

Tell you what, though. After feeling run down for the last 3 or so months of last year, seemingly always getting colds, which I now know were just phlegm attacks courtesy of my spleen deficiency - I now realise I was stuck in a vicious cycle, where the cold I thought I had made me take it really easy, sometimes staying in bed and generally being unable to do any yoga because of my nose being blocked. Exercise helps the spleen and kidney yang!!! Having started treatment for my spleen and given up the dairy, I have far more energy and don't feel fuzzy-headed adn sluggish all the time. I'm not tired enough to go to bed at 10pm and knackered if I don't sleep right through til 7. I feel really well! Not pregnant, but well all the same. Didn't realise how crappy I felt til I felt better. Certainly didn't feel well. Just wish I'd started TCM earlier - then I wouldn't feel so impatient and be at the 17th-cycle stage. Oh well... enough about me! 

Hi jennyellen, awfully sorry for your loss. 
TCM should be very helpful for you - there's a marvellous book I can recommend to you; my practitioner told me to get it, to help me to understand TCM and I've passed on the recommendation to girls on here - it seems to be going down a storm. It can tell you everything you need to know about TCM for fertility and help you to fins out what your issues may be.

jojo-m, I've not taken the herbal tea, although I've heard how rank it can be. It doesn't surprise me that it had a positive effect so quickly (think of how quickly a few pints of guinness affect your bowels!). Probably a good idea to go for the tablet decoction for your pre-ov phase. 

Sorry about the bitch, laummatt :hugs:

Congrats on ov-ing, rubyloo!

Carrie, I wouldn't worry too much about the drink - Randine doesn't mention it and my prac's never sais anything. Anyway, by the time you had your booze it was hours since the needles had been concentrating the energy in your body. (Get me!)

Sorry if I've missed anybody, but ihtink I've waffled enough...


----------



## jojo-m

I've had to quit the herbs, seriously I was brewing the next load last night and even the smell of them this time had me retching and throwing up, I found a way to drink them without tasting them which was fine but I can't brew them, they smell THAT bad!!!! 

I'll give the tablets a go when they come and I have another one in a powder for the luteal phase.

Abi things are moving in the right way and your putting in lots of effort, you will get to where you want to be very soon! xx


----------



## Carrie29

Hi jojo, i think you'll find the tablets much easier.. quite allot to take in one day but they are very small so you can swallow 8 or more at the same time, and only need to take morning and afternoon and some at lunch.. the smell of the herbs cooking used to be enough to make wretch let alone the taste yuk!!!

Abster, i used to get that excess mucus thing allot too, always first thing in the morning and when i ran.. now it has disapeared!..

I was feeling all great last week but this week i have the biggest spots i've every had all around my chin and just feel a bit wacked.. dragged myself out for a run in the snow and i got so hot i was sweating after 30mins (i run or do the gym at least 3 times a week for at least a year so this nothing new for me but my body seems to be rebelling at the mo).. my temps have dropped a little but not below the cover line yet, and my nipples are sore and i feel quite crampy.. just hope i last another week before AF arrives as i could do without a luteal phase defect.. or even better 9 months!!


----------



## bernina

*Bernina's 4th Acupuncture/TCM Appointment*

Hi everyone. Hope you all are doing well. We're in the process of getting snowed in here in the midwest USA so I'm dreading my drive home tonight after yoga.

I had my 4th acupuncture session last night and finally got me some herbs. I'm not positive of the name, the label the acupuncturist put on just say post ovulation blend, but the bottle they're in (obviously reused by the looks of it) says Jia Wei Xiao Yao San (Bupleurum & Peony Formula) by Evergreen Herbs. They're small granules/powder that dissolve almost completely in boiling water. Tried my first 2 cups this morning and the taste isn't too bad. A bit bitter, but manageable. It's a dark brown opaque liquid. I'm to take 5 scoops in the morning and 5 scoops in the evening. I found that 2-3 scoops dissolve well in a mug of boiling water, so looks like I'll be having 2 mugs morning and night.

I was on cd 19 during the appointment. Normally that would be right around the time I ovulate, but due to the surgery and being on birth control pills, I'm actually due for AF in the next 3-5 days (took my last active bcp yesterday). 

As for the acupuncture she said she was going to put a needle in my toe that I would most likely feel and it was to help stop my uterine bleeding. I have spotted almost continuously this entire cycle, both pre and post surgery. Pre it could have been the polyp, and post could be healing from the surgery, but I still think something weird is going on. So hopefully that needle in the toe will do it's job and keep midcycle spotting at bay. I also got the lovely heating lamp on my uterus and the warm matress pad, it was very relaxing.

I felt some mild cramping sensations after the treatment, so hopefully it was doing some good. 

I feel more confident now that I'm on the herbs that hopefully this treatment will really help me for the next cycle. I have my follow-up appt with the DR who did the surgery the end of next week and hope we get the green light to start trying with that cycle. I'm really curious to see if the birth control pills did any harm or any good (or nothing) to my next cycle.


----------



## rubyloo

hi all! carrie - all signs sounding good...got eveything crossed for you! Bernina, also seems things are moving in the right direction for and at least the herbs aren't too minging! my prac doesn't do herbs which by the sound of the some of the experiences on here is a bit of a relief.

i've got another acu session this evening - i ov'd on the 29th (fri) so am currently 4dpo. nothing exciting to report at all (sigh) apart from slightly tender boobs (which i always get after ov....) BUT i have been having really strange and slightly worrying heart palpitations. my dh thinks i should go and see the Dr but i want to speak to my prac about it first. i've been feeling pretty tired as well which is a real change from the past few weeks. my temps have been nice and high so far this cycle, but i noticed a small dip this morning.....probably nothing and got more to do with the fact i HAD to pee (again) and should have taken my temp at that point instead of waiting for the alarm :dohh:


----------



## jojo-m

:happydance: YAY my pills arrived today, they are like little balls of heaven after those nasty herbs!!!!!

I've been taking this all in my phase 1 because I have a prolonged phase - or late ovulation. I've been filling in my ff chart and noticed today I had mainly creamy cm which is normal for me but behind that it looks like its going into ewcm, the earliest i've had ewcm is cd 16 and i'm only on cd11, i'm trying not to get too giddy about it in case it doesnt' lead to any earlier ovulation and also I had HSG on friday and I read that EWCM seems to increase after that (nobody said anything about it been earlier though). I've not even started acu yet. I've had to postpone it until I get my off duty for next placement starting in a couple of weeks. If they have me down to work fridays I won't be able to go so thought best not to start it until I can commit to most weeks! (they only do session on fridays).

Fx'd I get even a day earlier ovulation - even thats a result!!!
xx


----------



## abster

Sounding positive all round!
I'm on CD8, finished my period CD6 and already have ewcm and high, soft cp. Oving on CD12 woud be great, thanks!


----------



## Carrie29

Seems like we are all beginning to OV earlier yay!!!.. congrats girls.. i ov'd on CD 13 which after not ov'ing for at least 10 years is fantastic... i was feeling yukky past few days but starting to feel better again now.. temps have gone up again and just feel good... 

I have a work do over the next few days and i'm dreading doing a presentation.. gonna imagine them all naked so that i don't go red yuk!!!.. i'll probably end up saying the word naked instead lol!!.. tomorrow night we have a black tie dinner and drinks.. decided to be up front and told my boss i have PCOS and am taking meds.. didn't mention ttc but at least he will know why i am not drinking.. at our xmas do he kept buying everyone shots every 10mins.. i wonder how many other rumours start flying around because of it though!!.. oh well should be funny to hear them!..

Role on The weekend and V-DAY!!..

Anyone doing anything nice?.. we are heading to a little pub by the river that does great food for a long lunch on Sunday.. gonna treat myself to a glass of wine and a dessert x


----------



## abster

Wow Carrie,that's some progress! 
We're having my cousin and her boys (4, 6 and the one she married!) on sunday so we'll be making pizzas - mine without cheese of course.
I'm really missing cheese and fruit juice. MAde #1 and my OH jacket potatoes stuffed with cheese, lentils and spinach last night - how much did I want to eat it? But cheese and spinach (cold-forming) are no-nos. Still, I'd rather be pregnant without cheese than eat cheese :haha:

Abi x


----------



## Carrie29

i know how you feel about the cheese. i made spaghetti (wholemeal) with meatballs last night and DH had loads of melted cheese on his.. i was torturing myself when grating it!..

Have fun..


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi 

Okay im getting very excited - I have skimmed through this whole thread and noticed that the 2 people that have got a BPF so far (Jen & Glitterqueen) both attended the same acupuncture clinic that I am currently attending (3rd appointment next week) - so im very excited thinking that "cathy" is a bit of a miracle worker - i really hope so - ive been trying for quite a while and nothing is working for me. :happydance:

Im taking the herbal mix (which my husband thinks smells like soup gone off - and to be honest it pretty much tastes like that too) and she gave me more tablets this week called Nuan Gong Yun Zi Wan - i have to take 8 in the morning and 8 in the evening along with the herbal drink twice a day also. 

So im getting excited thinking that this might actually work for me - please please please! :happydance: 

R


----------



## jojo-m

wow Cathy the miracle acu lady!! Doubt you could have picked a better practitioner, good luck hun!! xx


----------



## muncho

I want to go to Cathy

How is everyone, havent been on for a while although have been reading all your posts, Things seem to be moving in the right direction for most of you....come on OV!!!

As for me, i had some not so good news last week. i only got 1 follicle/egg during my IVF treatment . Docs put me on the wring drugs and i didnt respond;. so i got my one egg that i would have has anyway on a normal cycle. Anyway the good news is that today it has fertilised and tomorrow we go for the transfer.

Im seeing acu man before and after my transfer, i hope he works miracles like Cathy in NI!!

Anyway girls, lots of luck to you all and get BD over valentines weekend

xx


----------



## Carrie29

Good luck with Cathy she sure does sound good!!

Just watched a program about a couple that had been ttc their 2nd one for years and turns out she had Endometriosis and PCOS and they had gone through many IUI and IVF treatments that had all been unsuccessful. She then went for acupuncture at the Kite Clinic in London and after about a month or so became pregnant. The Acupuncturist told her at 10dpo to go home and do a test as he thought she was pregnant from her pulses and she was.. stories like that are soo great!.. 

Not sure if this is linked to the chinese meds but i have grown a huge craving for chinese stir-fry's lately lol!!.. i seriously could eat them every night.. just lots of veges and meat or seafood with ginger, garlic, lime juice and a little fish sauce.. soo good!


----------



## fitzy79

Have been reading and keeping up to date with all you lovely ladies but havn't posted in a few days!! Sounds like Accu is treating you all well. Last time I posted I was in a bit of a tizz about whether to take provera to bring on a bleed so that could start my first clomid cycle. Thought it was at odds with the amount of time and money I have invested in TCM. Decided to wait a few days as felt might ovulate. However, reached day 18 and all those signs went. My body seems to do this every cycle..I have PCOS and it's like it gears up to ovulate but then can't/doesn't. Anyway, decided to take the provera as I really want to try clomid ASAP. So, at the moment my chart is showing false ovulation becaused of provera induced temp rise.

Went to accu today....needles in feet, legs, tummy, head and ears. Some of them were really sore. Session itself was relaxing but on way home in the car I got an overwhelming feeling of hopelessness with my messed up body and started to cry. Has this happened to anyone else after accu?? Felt totally fine going in and have been very balanced emotionally since having my suspected PCOS confirmed...maybe it was bound to come out eventually??
Doesnt help that two of my best friends are recently pregnant and while happy for them it just makes me feel sorry for myself which I hate feeling:cry:

Big apologies for my rant...feels better to have typed it and gotten it off my chest!!

Sending lots of love and positivity your way girlies!! x:hugs:


----------



## Carrie29

Hi Fitzy i was only diagnosed a few weeks back too and initially just tried to pretend i was fine and then a couple of weeks ago on the day after acu i just went mad at DH and slammed the bathroom door and shut myself in there fuming and just upset.. Luckily he did the right thing and just came in and gave me a hug.. since then i've been better. I guess we are just going to have our good and our bad days.. sending lots of hugs over to you!


----------



## muncho

fizy i havent been like that after acul but i certainly have had bad days. It hard sometimes trying to get thru the day. tomorrow will be different on this rollercoaster journey xx


----------



## abster

Hi RabeRezzelba, haven't seen you on BnB for quite a while - really pleased you've found Cathy to help you! I think far more people should at least give TCM a try. Have you read any of our ravings about Randine Lewis? She wrote rather a marvellous book called The Infertility Cure, all about TCM for fertility, with all sorts of other advice. Thoroughly recommend it.
Good luck! Look forward to reading about your sessions on here. 

Sorry you've been having a wobble, fitzy. You'll find the right thing for you - and whatever you do, TCM will help you no end.


Cheese...................... (No!! Yoga! Baby!!)

Abi x


----------



## fitzy79

Muncho,
Hope everything goes well with the transfer. Will be sending lots of positive thoughts your way:hugs:

Thanks for the kind words girlies...nice to have such a supportive online community!

Carrie, have you been prescribed clomid?? My only PCOS sign is the cysts on ovaries and no ovulation:growlmad:. No elevated testosterone, excess body hair, normal BMI and healthy weight. Hoping a combined clomid and TCM approach will finally bring me my longed for :bfp:

Abs, think Randine should pay you a hefty commission:haha: Still waiting on my copy to arrive!


----------



## rubyloo

well - feeling seriously bummed tonight. had another acu session this evening...and took my most recent chart along (taking into account i'm trying to shorten my cycle and get my body to ov sooner....) and my prac barely looked at it. she hardly acknowledged that i'd ov'd and was 4dpo. i mentioned my palpataions which she treated with some needles on the inside of my wrists on both hands. had a needle between my eyes again and also in the tops of my feet - they really hurt today. she then did a number of 'in out' needles at the end including two points around my belly button - again these were very uncomfortable. as ever she was very gentle and very kind, but i felt she was somewhere else. i dunno. i took print outs of all my older charts to my first session and she's still got these on file, but she handed today's one back to me....possibly because its not a complete cycle? 

anyway, having a really rough few days so not a surprise that i'm feeling more negative about life - ha! thinking back to all the PMA last week!

anyway, muncho good luck with the fertilised egg xxxxxxxxxx that's me keeping everything crossed....and to everyone else on here, even when it seems our bodies are determined to scupper us at every turn, at least we are trying. i'd rather be doing something than nothing and i have noticed a real difference since starting acu.


----------



## Carrie29

fitzy79 said:


> Muncho,
> Hope everything goes well with the transfer. Will be sending lots of positive thoughts your way:hugs:
> 
> Thanks for the kind words girlies...nice to have such a supportive online community!
> 
> Carrie, have you been prescribed clomid?? My only PCOS sign is the cysts on ovaries and no ovulation:growlmad:. No elevated testosterone, excess body hair, normal BMI and healthy weight. Hoping a combined clomid and TCM approach will finally bring me my longed for :bfp:
> 
> Abs, think Randine should pay you a hefty commission:haha: Still waiting on my copy to arrive!

Yep i'm the same, normal weight, regular exercise no excess hair or anything just cysts on the ovaries and long cycles before. Although i know people say it's not possible but i totally blame the BCP as i used to regular as clock work before going on the BCP!.. My doc has referred me to a Gyno but i think i'll be waiting for quite a time before i get to see them, my doc won't prescribe clomid or metformin and said that would be down to the gyno.. that's why i've started TCM.. I hope it carries on working so that i don't need to see the gyno. But if it got to that stage and no BFP i would def consider taking the clomid!

fingers crossed for those BFP's!!!


----------



## abster

Hey Rubyloo, sorry you were so bummed out yesterday after your session. I think it's brilliant that yo ov'd earlier!! :happydance: It's progress, which is what we all want. Maybe your prac just needs to communicate better with you. I would guess that maybe she wasn't all that interested in your chart because she's still just concentrating on bringing ov further forward, so in her mind things aren't quite right yet. I stress maybe - I don't have a clue what she's thinking really. 

My prac seems more interested in my chart now, nearly 3 months in - my guess is that we're getting there now so that's why. She's always looked at it, but depends more time doing it now. My cycle's about 27 days, so when I was still oving at CD18 and was still phlegmy, with hindsight it was obvious to her that it wasn't going to be a viable cycle. 

Like I say though, I'm thrilled for you! Remind me when ov normally happens and when it happened this cycle. Remember how excited I got at oving 2 days early last cycle? It's not just you! I suppose on their part it's professionalism, not wanting to get our hopes up when the signs are improving but not good enough. Concentrate on all the positives coming out of your treatment and (yeah, easier said than done) try to be patient. You can always come on here and rant/vent whatever and then announce yoru BFP!! 

Carrie, I think you're doing the best thing you can, having acu. Like you say, you always have the option of trying clomid when you see the gyno. 

Fitzy, Muncho's still not convinced that I'm not Randine :rofl::rofl:

Off to the swimming pool with #1, then to H&B for more wheatgrass and ginger drink.

Abi x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

abster said:


> Hi RabeRezzelba, haven't seen you on BnB for quite a while - really pleased you've found Cathy to help you! I think far more people should at least give TCM a try. Have you read any of our ravings about Randine Lewis? She wrote rather a marvellous book called The Infertility Cure, all about TCM for fertility, with all sorts of other advice. Thoroughly recommend it.
> Good luck! Look forward to reading about your sessions on here.
> 
> Sorry you've been having a wobble, fitzy. You'll find the right thing for you - and whatever you do, TCM will help you no end.
> 
> 
> Cheese...................... (No!! Yoga! Baby!!)
> 
> Abi x

Hi there

No I havent been on in a while - I decided before christmas to try to forget about the whole TTC carry on - and as you can see it didnt work!!! It too hard to try to forget - you hear all these stories about people who just stopped trying and they fell pregnant - obviously they hadnt been trying for that long - unlike my 25/26 months now... So anyway Im back on BNB. 

That book you mentioned - ive already ordered it from Amazon for £8 - should be here by Monday I hope. I can't wait to read it. I have Zita Wests book which has a section on TCM too. And i bought another book last year about food and TCM and ying & yang etc - so i know a wee bit but very interested to read the one you mentioned. 

I really hope my acupuncture lady is a miracle worker - if she is then flights to Belfast will be full of BNB ladies looking for appointments!:haha:

She usually puts needles in my head, between my eyes, hands, belly, legs and feet - the feet ones are the most uncomfortable ones. The belly ones are so tickly i nearly start laughing. She said i have a kidney & spleen deficiency (cold hands and feet and brown spotting before and after period a sign) and i have dents on the side of my tongue suggesting that too. I really think this week though my hands and feet have felt warm - so hope its working its magic. 

Hope all you ladies have success with TCM - we all deserve it. :thumbup:


----------



## bernina

Hi everyone. Hope things are going well for all of you.

Muncho, hope all goes well for your transfer. Baby dust and sticky sticky sticky sticky glue aimed straight at your uterus!! 

I have a question, has anyone had a castor oil pack applied to their uterus? Sorry if I missed a previous post that discussed it. I was doing a search on the web for natural ways to increase uterine lining and that popped up. Sounds like you rub castor oil on your stomach, then put a towel, then a heating pad or water bottle or one of those hot packs full of buckwheat and herbs. Just curious at what point in your cycle you do it (would assume pre ovulation) and how long you let it sit for. Also if it seemed to make a difference for anyone?

Thanks!!


----------



## shaerichelle

I have made my appointment for Feb the 24th for accupuncture. Now that I made it I hope my body just starts to work itself out, lol.


----------



## misskat29

Hey All,

Just thought i'd up date you on my second session of Accu' & Reflexology.

I don't think it had such a major impact on me as my first session to be honest, but did totally relax me - as i fell asleep and SNORED!! Very embarassed! lol

When i got in after my first session i felt really tired and slept so well all this week - which was nice as i had been struggling sleeping. But this week, i have seen no difference and have gone back to not falling asleep till gone midnight??

I'm on CD66 and still no sign of it coming? so i've not seen any benefit on that side yet.

Good News - Now the doc is happy my prolactin levels have dropped, she is refering me to a fertility specialist. I have to have swabs done first, and much to DH disappointment, he has to have a sperm sample done!

Not sure how long the waiting list is in the derbyshire area, last my Doc mentioned it was 60 days long, so it could be a long wait before i see any one.....hey, i may get my AF or BFP before i actually get to my appointment, who knows!

Off to bed-ski now.


----------



## muncho

bernina, brazil nuts are good for the lining i have been eating them and lining is very good. transfer went well , just taking it easy now


----------



## jojo-m

Muncho I'm keeping everything crossed for you!!! a good lining and a little fertilised eggy make a good match, good luck hun xxx


----------



## muncho

thanks jojo, appreciate it xx
we need another bfp on this thread asap!


----------



## rubyloo

hey all - muncho, great news about the lining and good luck....xxx...

my apologies for the grump the other day. dh and i had a fairly major row last week which left us both feeling rather rubbish about life. things are ok now and lots of stuff which needed talking about finally came out.

abster, i'm still so early on with the acu i don't think it was fair of me to be so critical about my prac. she really is very lovely. my ov came forward by two days, which doesn't seem like much but when you're used to hanging around until day 30+ of a cycle anything is better! i managed to ov on day 29, a reduction of 2 days. if that continues by my third cycle i'll have shaved off the best part of a week and will only have to wait until day 25! haha! its still far too long but there we go! better than a kick in the tits as the they (esp. at the mo as mine are so sore....:blush:)
anyway, even tho ov is still very delayed, on the CM front things were GREAT so yes, acu is amazing and i love it!

as for other stuff, i'm 6dpo and nothing at all to report. nada, ziltch, zero....apart from sore boobies which i ALWAYS get these days i've not noticed anything :growlmad: oh, apart from crying at everything at the drop of a hat but i think that's got more to do with the argument dh and i had. 

still enjoying reading all the stories and updates girlies. about time one of us got pg!


----------



## abster

10th? I think it was. Anyway, 12th Feb.

Showed Quing my chart - CD 9 and already on my 2nd day of proper EWCM, one BD behind us. Woohoo! She panicked briefly and said I might be ovulating too early, til I pointed out I always get 4/5 days' EWCM and ovulate on the last day I have it, which would make it CD12/13 - perfect! She advised me to ease off on the heat of the hot water bottle (or wheat bag, which is what I use) and use it slightly less until ov, just to make sure ov is perfectly timed. Also said BD every 2 days, which is what we've started doing, til I've ov'd. 

She was impressed at the amoutn of times I've gone out speed-walking with the buggy (man, walking at speed with a 15+kg toddler is no mean feat!) - I reckon it's made all the difference, helping my kidney yang defeat the (until now) all-powerful ying (Ying the Merciless?!). 

Still strengthening my spleen - banishing my phlegm, which is immeasurably better already - so 2 needles in teh back of my head, normal positions. A few needles in my lower back and some heat. Ever, ever so relaxed today. Time on my front flew by - and I was in the lovely, quiet room, lying right next to the radiator. Onto my back...

A few needles in my abdomen - all of which, for the first time in a while - I felt first time and didn't need moving. Then a few in my lower legs and one in the flap of skin between the thumb and finger of my left hand. Some heat from the lamp. I was so relaxed I think I actually fell asleep this time, because on "waking" I thought I was at home! 

I have some herbal dots in my right ear again. Pills-wise, she's given me more You-Gui-Wan (for nourishing the kidney yang) and a bottle of the Er-Chen-Wan I had a couple of weeks ago, for my spleen. Gave me a £2 discount today (think possibly because she's treating OH and me at the same time, which makes it a bit expensive).

I feel vey positive about this cycle - realistically, with my previous ov date and LP, this is the first cycle we've even had a chance of conception. Quing seems to be going all-out too, which is great. Told me not to expect pregnancy, as the stress won't help - what a bloody vicious cycle! I really appreciate her honesty and her not wanting me to get my hopes up only to have them dashed.

Right, onto you lot... it's been a busy 24 hours on here! 

Reba, you sound more positive than I remember. I really think Cathy will be able to help you - and the book is wonderfully reassuring , helping you to understand exactly how TCM works and just how powerful a treatment it is. I swear you won't be able ot put it down at first. You're not wrong about Cathy!

I've not heard about the castor oil treatment, Bernina. The rationale behind putting a hot water bottle/wheat bag on pre-ov if you have a cold uterus is to warm it up - expanding the tiny blood vessels to increase blood flow - and encourage to to respnd to the warming effects of progesterone. Coudl it be that they're just the same thing do you think? Def go with Muncho's suggestion of brazil nuts.

Hey Shaerichelle, hope you really enjoy your acupuncture treatment and go back for more - it's a wonderful therapy, really effective. Have you seen me banging on about Randine Lewis' book, The Infertility Cure? It's a fantastic book; can't recommend it highly enough.

Misskat, waiting for ov is really doing your head in isn't it? It can take a few months to se the full effects of treatment - Randine Lewis stated that you should expect to need 3-6 months' treatment (not that it always does, it just means that if it takes a while it doesn't mean it's not working). I've been seeing Quing since 23rd Nov and only last month, my 3rd cycle, did ov come forward, by 2 days. The relaxing (light, floaty) feeling I got after my first treatment has never happened again, regardless of how relaxed I've felt after treatment - maybe it's just that the effect of yoru 1st one is so new to the body? What do the rest of you think? Similar experiences?
Good news on your prolactin levels!! From experience - Jen1802's and somebody else on BnB both found out 2 months after they should have been referred that their (male) GP's hadn't got around to it yet. :growlmad::growlmad: Can you nag yours? Especially if there's a 2-month wait too! 

Hey you, Rubyloo! Don't apologise for being down - we all come on here and vent. Ugh, it's awful when an argument affects you like that though, I know. You didn't come across as overly critical of your prac, don't worry. Yep, any move forward is a big thing. Next cycle, it could come forward by 3 or 4 days, you never know! 
Better than a kick in the tits :rofl::rofl:

Go Muncho!!! :happydance::hugs:

I've taken up enough of your time - I'm off!
Abi x


----------



## muncho

Abs thats great news. Glad u r feeling really positive, its been ages since i fell asleep at acu and well done on the walking with the buggy. it shard , i have don eit with my neice!

hello everyone else xx


----------



## Carrie29

great news about the lining muncho!.. fingers crossed :hugs:

I had my conference at work the other night had a glass of red wine and couldn't go near it.. i've also got a cold which may be effecting my temps as i seem to be extra warm today.. i did a test on an IC and got a faint pink line and then did another and got the same and another and same again (i have a pack of 25 he he).. the thing is it comes up at about 8 min's on each one and i've had this on IC's before that's turned out to be nothing so don't want to get my hopes up yet. Back in Dec i even had one of those faulty FRER's so i'm scared of those too. but at the same time curiosity is getting the better of me and i really want to go out and buy one. May then try and save it for tomorrow.. only other symptoms i've had is sore nipples and i had some bleeding after :sex: on Weds which i've never had before and it's stopped now.. just trying not to get too excited though as last time i did with that dodgy FRER and then it was nothing :cry:

Had acu yesterday and she mentioned that it's quite often that us girls catch colds etc around 8dpo as apparently our bodies lower our immunity to allow for implantation?.. not sure how accurate that is. But she did a little moxa which i was really sensitive to, i could feel the warmth a few seconds after she had placed it. She has asked me to come back next Weds.


----------



## fitzy79

Chart is looking good Carrie. Keeping everything crossed for you!!


----------



## Laummatt

Hiya... everyone is sounding more positive now, which is good cos I need cheering up!! Muncho, keeping everything crossed for you! carrie.... that sounds very good, I really hope its working and your busy growing a bean!!!

I had my second acu and herb appt on Monday (fortnightly) and it went well I think. He was pls'd with my response, no PMS, no pain, better temps for the 6 days they were up (they came down day 3/4 previously) and I dont feel quite as tired altho #1 is stil playing up at night. He gets recurrent ear infections so we've started back down the cranial osteopath route for that.... pls let me sleep a whole night soon!!!

Im however still grumpy as went to the doctor and he said my bloods suggest Im NOT ovulating!! Bit gutted as I do get a thermal shift, it just doesnt last long and he also said the fact my periods are done and dusted in 36/48 hours also suggested this. So I dont really know where that leaves me, they wont refer till April??!! 

Anyway thats the rant, sorry to unload on you girls. I have been reading all your posts but as I dont get on here too often I cant reply much, but I am stalking when I can :winkwink:
Come on BFPs!!!!!


----------



## Carrie29

OMG OMG OMG !!!

So i did 3 IC's all had a faint line, then got my hubby to pee on one and clearly negative. So we've just been out to boots and bought FRER and bright clear pink line appeared after 2 mins and is still there now an hour later ..

So officially another TCM BFP!!!..

I'm just so scared now as i know that PCOS has a higher case of miscarriages and i'm a little worried about the moxa treatment yesterday as i heard that shouldn't be done when pregnant.. just gotta try and relax about it all now !!
xx


----------



## muncho

Laummatt said:


> Hiya... everyone is sounding more positive now, which is good cos I need cheering up!! Muncho, keeping everything crossed for you! carrie.... that sounds very good, I really hope its working and your busy growing a bean!!!
> 
> I had my second acu and herb appt on Monday (fortnightly) and it went well I think. He was pls'd with my response, no PMS, no pain, better temps for the 6 days they were up (they came down day 3/4 previously) and I dont feel quite as tired altho #1 is stil playing up at night. He gets recurrent ear infections so we've started back down the cranial osteopath route for that.... pls let me sleep a whole night soon!!!
> 
> Im however still grumpy as went to the doctor and he said my bloods suggest Im NOT ovulating!! Bit gutted as I do get a thermal shift, it just doesnt last long and he also said the fact my periods are done and dusted in 36/48 hours also suggested this. So I dont really know where that leaves me, they wont refer till April??!!
> 
> Anyway thats the rant, sorry to unload on you girls. I have been reading all your posts but as I dont get on here too often I cant reply much, but I am stalking when I can :winkwink:
> Come on BFPs!!!!!

How does he know , is it from your CD21 result?
My gynae thought i wasnt ov, i knew he was wrong.


----------



## muncho

Carrie29 said:


> OMG OMG OMG !!!
> 
> So i did 3 IC's all had a faint line, then got my hubby to pee on one and clearly negative. So we've just been out to boots and bought FRER and bright clear pink line appeared after 2 mins and is still there now an hour later ..
> 
> So officially another TCM BFP!!!..
> 
> I'm just so scared now as i know that PCOS has a higher case of miscarriages and i'm a little worried about the moxa treatment yesterday as i heard that shouldn't be done when pregnant.. just gotta try and relax about it all now !!
> xx


WHAT!!! that is amazing. How dam exciting for you. !!!!!!!!
You are right, try to relax...pron not that easy though!!


----------



## jojo-m

YAY congratulations Carrie well done!!! thats the biggest hurdle crossed, woo hoo bfp!!!! xx


----------



## abster

Carrie, that's wonderful!! It must be nerve-wracking with the PCOS, ut remember that TCM reduces the risk of miscarriage generally. Just try to enjoy it! :happydance::happydance::dance::yipee::yipee::smug::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
Awesome news - happy weekend to you! Make the most of being able to relax and let your hubby spoil you. You'r egoing to be a mummy and you're growing a baby!
Abi x


----------



## muncho

abster said:


> Carrie, that's wonderful!! It must be nerve-wracking with the PCOS, ut remember that TCM reduces the risk of miscarriage generally. Just try to enjoy it! :happydance::happydance::dance::yipee::yipee::smug::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> Awesome news - happy weekend to you! Make the most of being able to relax and let your hubby spoil you. You'r egoing to be a mummy and you're growing a baby!
> Abi x

Abs, how does TCM reduce miscarriages ? is it because it improves egg quality ?


----------



## abster

Laummatt your doctor appears to be talking out of his arse. As far as I'm aware, anovulation means no thermal shift, very long cycles and heavy periods when you do finally bleed, although I could be wrong. Remember also that most doctors here seem to deny there's such a thing as LPD. I'd go with what your TCM prac is telling you as he knows all about fertility and can read your body very well.
Tut! Not ovulating my arse... thermal shift anybody? Numpty. Jen1802 was told she wasn't ovulating too, when she clearly was and in fact fell pregnant a few weeks later. Sometimes it amazes me just how little some docotrs know about what goes on inour reproductive cycles.
Abi x


----------



## abster

Sorry, that was a bit of a blanket statement by me, wasn't it? Genetic defects and foetal abnormalities cannot be helped, but where miscarriages are happening because of hormone imbalances, for example, the rebalancing effects of TCM can stop this happening (often, such as in my case, because of phlegm obstruction, caused by my spleen deficiency, this is what stops [regnancy occurring). 
When I said it to Carrie, I meant that her weekly TCM treatments have already helped her to get pregnant and will continue helping her to have a healthy pregnancy, versus her falling pregnant with PCOS without having any treatments to help her. Not quite what I said, I know, but I was excited for her. :hugs:
Abi x


----------



## muncho

thats good, just wanted to understand, you would think i would know the benefits of tcm by now :(


----------



## abster

Hey Muncho, you know about the effects for you and that's what's really important. I was reading the RL book to write it all down, not getting it off the top of my head :blush:
Actually, looking through the book to answer your question helped me find "phlegm obstruction" under immunological reactions, which happens to be almost my entire diagnosis. Thanks for making me look in the book again properly again. :flower: 

Unless I'm very much mistaken, today is ov day (check out my chart). Unfortunately, today is also the day my nose is all runny again, in the old stylee. Aaaarrgghhhhhhhhhhh!!! Not what I need! Fingers crossed I guess - hope it goes away this morning and doesn't come back. Now just have to wait to see if my temp rises high enough to bother thinking about pregnancy.
Abi x


----------



## muncho

it takes 90 days to grow new eggs..

There are some things you can do to improve the quality..

read this..

https://natural-fertility-info.com/increase-egg-health


The whole website is good but take away what you want..


----------



## fitzy79

Carrie29 said:


> OMG OMG OMG !!!
> 
> So i did 3 IC's all had a faint line, then got my hubby to pee on one and clearly negative. So we've just been out to boots and bought FRER and bright clear pink line appeared after 2 mins and is still there now an hour later ..
> 
> *So officially another TCM BFP!!!..*

OMG...so excited to hear your news Carrie!!:dance::headspin::yipee::yipee:
We needed some more good news for all us TCM'ers!!

Know you also have PCOS....were you ovulating fairly regularly?? Can't remember if you were on meds or not.

Enjoy your time on :cloud9:


----------



## Laummatt

Carrie!!!! OMG!!! thats so fantastic!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Muncho, Abster, so you think he doesnt know what he's talking about either?! I was so disappointed the other day, I expected him to only say I had low prog. but he said it was 13(?) and that indicates not ovulating. I did doubt him as I have a thermal shift, and all other signs. Plus they still couldnt get to grips on when I should have the blood test due to my 7 day LP, it just throws them. They said it should be 7 days before period and I said thats when I ovulate.... anyway had it done thier way and mine (7 dpo) He also told me the prog peaks mid cycle but I know its mid luteal phase... ohh well least Im on TCM and they have said that they will refer me April... what a bunch of useless #*@$!!!!!!

Abs, what day are you ov then?? Thats so fab!!! 

I fell off the wagon with regards to eating cos I was so pissed off the other day and pigged out on crap!! Anyway, must be better and get back on eating better, the TCM will work. Carrie has proved it!!! 

Love love x

Ps Ive decided to not monitor my cycle this month with temps and OPKs and just use CM & CP.... Just going to go with it, maybe I'll actually get more :sex: this month as I wont be so into the whole fertile/not fertile thing!


----------



## Carrie29

Hi girls thanks for the messages, i'm so excited now and just can't wait to have a scan.. fingers crossed it sticks!!!!..

Also fingers crossed for lots more BFP's in this thread!, it seems to be a lucky one!

xx


----------



## abster

Hey Laummatt, good luck forgetting about your cycle - let me know if you manage it. I know too much about mine now to that - + the fact that I find it helpful, rather than stressful, charting. 
Are you sure he's a real doctor??!! He wasn't just given a doctor kit for christmas?! 
It's cd13 today, bang on when I should be oving - I have my temp drop, just waiting to see if I get a decent rise tomorrow and the next few days. I hope so! 
My phlegm symptoms have come back again a bit today, which is worrying me slightly. I've not fallen off the wagon or anything, so I don't know why. Will just have to see what happens - just like the last 16 months... how novel! I guess with my ov date, this is the first viable cycle I've had - as long as I follow it up with an LP that takes me to a 27-day cycle. Argh!

Woohoo! Carrie29's pregnant :thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance:

Abi x


----------



## 2016

Hi girls!

Can anyone please remind me which food are good for tonifying Kidney Yin? I have lent my friend my RL book and didn't write it down :dohh:


----------



## bernina

Congratulations Carrie!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :hugs: :hugs:

So very happy for you and also so nice to see another TCM'er fall pregnant!!!! Hopefully it's catching!

Had my 5th acupuncture appt today, went well, very relaxing. She's going to mix up some pre ovulation herbs for me so I can pick them up later this week (only have the post o herbs which she told me to continue taking until I get the new ones).

I've been using a heating pad on my abdomen/uterus the past few days. Also tried rubbing some castor oil on my stomach, putting a towel over, and then the heating pad for like 30 min to an hour. My own version of a castor oil pack. I'm on cd 6 so it helped with cramps and hopefully help to thicken that lining up nice and good. Anyone know if it's safe to use heating pad up until ovulation? I know heat isn't good after ovulation, just wondering what the cut off period is. 

Thanks!


----------



## rubyloo

carrie :hugs: what wonderful news! well done you and all my best wishes for a H&H 9 months.......you must be over the moon! yay for TCM.....it gives me hope!

nothing much going on here. 9dpo and increasingly getting the feeling its not my month, again. did a test but bfn, prob too early as only a sainsbury's own brand (at least that's what i'm telling myself.....!!!!)
got another acu session on wed. my temps are not as high as they were post ov last month but we are only talking by a small amount so not too worried. otherwise things all settled.

just a note about the not oving thing - if you have a sustained thermal shift (your temps go up and stay up) then you are ovulating. if they go up and come down again then its likely you're not. hope this helps!

xxx


----------



## muncho

ruby loo i had ivf but im about 7 days post egg collection ie: OV. today i have white cm, i have read this coud mean implantation. Has anyone had this before or know anything about it..

next acu on wed !


----------



## fitzy79

Muncho, have heard that creamy CM is good sign around implantation but am no expert. Really hoping it's your turn for your day in the sun though!! :thumbup:

Taking my last Provera today so should get a bleed within next week or so and then bring on the Clomid. I don't see why eastern and western medicine can't compliment each other. Don't think I'll take the chinese pills on the days am taking clomid though just to be sure. Will be goiing for my accu though!!


----------



## misskat29

Well Done Carrie!! Another BFP on the TCM Thread. Hope you have a happy healthy 9 (ish) months.

Now come on girlies - lets get some more on here.

I'm having a week off on the reflexology and accu' - back there on Monday for session 3.

Good news though, after a 69 day wait AF showed her face today and i have never been so pleased.

PMA - i feel this month could be my month!!

Have a good week all, i look forward to reading of all your experiences this week x


----------



## bernina

Yeah misskat, so glad AF showed her face!!!! Are you doing the basal body temping? Just curious what you use to pinpoint your ovulation. I started temping 3 or 4 months ago and I'm totally hooked. I even temped last month when I was on birth control pills and definitely not ovulating.

I think your PMA is spreading. I'm looking forward to relaxing, catching up on some shows and of course drinking my 2 cups of TCM herbs this evening!


----------



## rubyloo

muncho - they do say an increase in cm can signal pregnancy. usually after ov it dries up, but many women do report more cm before getting a bfp. sounds really promising so fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## abster

Noooo!! CM isn't a sign of pregnancy, it's just there or not and doesn't mean anything either way. I get cm up until the hag shows (not sure if I always have, but def have the last few months - since starting acu I think - which is possibly just a sign of a healthier cycle). It's an indicator of oestrogen, as this is the hormone which regulates cm. Just means there's still some being produced by the (correct me if I'm wrong) corpus luteum. That's what I remember from FF anyway. It's all on there - I'll check later. 
In a rush - will be back properly later.
Abi x


----------



## rubyloo

ok - my mistake - sorry! must mean there's a whole load of mis-information out there on the web. several sites cite increased 'viginal discharge' as a 'sign' of pregnancy. woops!


----------



## muncho

tbh cm is different for everyone. i dont normally get it after ov but having said that i think when you are having ivf everything changes. At the mo im taking progesterone tabs at night , so it could be that.

Some women get cm before af and some get it before bfp. As with everything it changes from women to women.

Abs my understanding from the clinic is before Ov estrogen level should be high as thats is what makes the follicles grow. The corpus luteum makes the progesterone, which is wahy you ahve the cd21 and measure prog levels. when you ov the egg is relased from the follicle and the empty follicle turns into the corpus luteum (or something like that) During my injections you have blood tests to measure estrogen and this can indicate whether there is an egg in the follicle.

Biology lesson over!

Im not going to symptom spot now.
Thanks everyone anyway for your input.

Glad everyone else seems to be doing ok. 

x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Another BFP - Im very excited about acupuncture..... I hope it works for us all. :)

I have my 3rd session this evening and looking forward to it. I should of Ov'd yesterday so will be interested to see where she sticks the needles this time.


----------



## abster

Thanks Muncho, think you're right. Will go check on the FF website and get my facts complete;y straight. One minute I know it, the next it's gone!

I'm back!

Muncho, we were both right - I cut and pasted this from FF:

*Why do I have eggwhite cervical fluid after I have already ovulated?*

Some cervical fluid after ovulation is possible because the corpus luteum, though its main function is to produce progesterone, produces estrogen in small amounts. This may cause you to see some fertile-looking cervical fluid, even after ovulation.

If your temperatures and other signs show clearly that you have already ovulated, then you can be confident that you are no longer fertile. It is also not uncommon to confuse semen and eggwhite or watery cervical fluid. Some women also notice some fertile-looking cervical fluid just before menstruation.

However, if your chart does not show clearly that you have already ovulated (with a clear and sustained thermal shift) do not stop having intercourse. Keep on considering the possibility that you are still fertile as long as you see fertile cervical fluid to make sure you don't miss a chance to conceive.


----------



## muncho

got that one cleared up then. I do find all this stuff interesting. I have learnt so much!!
arent our bodies amazing.
i have a picture of my embryo, it so so so small, so small u cant see it, amazing thats its going to turn into a human being

so wish i paid more attention in biology xx


----------



## misskat29

bernina said:


> Yeah misskat, so glad AF showed her face!!!! Are you doing the basal body temping? Just curious what you use to pinpoint your ovulation. I started temping 3 or 4 months ago and I'm totally hooked. I even temped last month when I was on birth control pills and definitely not ovulating.
> 
> I think your PMA is spreading. I'm looking forward to relaxing, catching up on some shows and of course drinking my 2 cups of TCM herbs this evening!

I've not started temping - i find this whole ttc malarky stressful enough, without having to check my temps. Plus i'm rubbish in the mornings lol

ooo herbs, i'm not doing herbs - just accu' and reflexology. LOVE it though, has defo helped chill me out


----------



## Laummatt

Hello all

Just catching up on all the threads. Alot of talk of CM, if only our DH's/friends knew huh?
I always get some day before AF, I know she is bloody well on her way then. Currently cd12 for me, still not charting and I had to actually look in my diary to find out what day I am today!! Still checking CP & CM so kinda keeping track. Not sure I have any signs of ov, have had very regular :sex: so can never tell if its :spermy: or EWCM so I guess I'll just keep going. Having said that had a few niggles in my left ovary tootling round Asda earlier, maybe it will come early this month. 
Im so pls'd that we've had another BFP, told DH and even he was impressed. Even tho he thinks Im now bonkers, I've had permission to do what ever I want in our quest to have another baby. Trying much harder with the diet now and will hopefully be moving back to our oil free house next weekend. Once home and settled I've got to get this little lad sleeping through again, my body neeps serious sleep, cant see how I'll ever getback to normal functions without good rest!!
Abs - did you ov yesterday?? Muncho - how much longer till testing? I bet your driving yourself mad.

Ps. I still think my Dr is an idiot but now too scared to change in case they wont refer me in April like he has agreed to! grrr...


----------



## glitterqueen

ladies
i hope you are all doing ok just to let you know i lost my baby at 8 weeks-didn't develop past 6 weeks so sad x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

glitterqueen said:


> ladies
> i hope you are all doing ok just to let you know i lost my baby at 8 weeks-didn't develop past 6 weeks so sad x

Im very sorry to hear that - hope your doing okay.


----------



## muncho

oh my gosh glitter queen im so sorry! 
i cant even imagine how you must feel. x


----------



## jojo-m

:hugs: what sad news glitterqueen, so sorry you had to go through that xxx


----------



## muncho

ok so went for acupuncture today.
I got there early so waited outside for about 10 mins 

Normally you use needles to regulate the hormones and relax you.
Today he took my pulse first (the last time he did it was when i 1st went to see him in NOv last year)
He started off by massaging my back and sticking 2 needles in my lower back
Then he said he was going to do something different today without any needles. This was to nourish the blood, then he got what loooked like a thick charcoal pencil, heated it and put it on my knee. Then put the heat lamp over it for 20 mins, then repeated on my other knee.

When he finished i asked him about my pulse and why he did something different today.
He said my pulse was faster today which means implantation could have happened and thats why he had to do something different. Now he is very laid back and said this very casually.
He said from now on we will be working on norishing the blood. I asked 'is this because you think im pregnant?'
he said yes!

I said 'what if im not?' 
he said 'then we go back to the needles and regulate the blood not nourish it'
TBH im a bit confused, im taking it with a pinch of salt, I know that they can tell by your pulse as its something to do with the circulatory system working harder.

well, i hope he is right!


----------



## bernina

glitterqueen, I am so sorry for your loss. My first mc was very similar, went in for 10 wk scan and baby only measured 8 wks with no heartbeat. Please make sure to take some time for you and dh to mourn this very real loss. The body needs time to process and accept what has happened not to mention time to heal physically as well. If you ever need to talk, just let me know. We're all here for you.

:hugs: to you and your family. I'm so sorry.


----------



## jojo-m

eeek muncho how can you not get excited!!! So many times the practioner has guessed they are pg before the patient!!!! I've read so many stories saying that happened! I have absolutely everything crossed for you!!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## bernina

Oh muncho, what a positive experience you had today!! I know it's too early to tell (well maybe not for your acu guy!) but still, the positive vibes he's putting out at the very least could be catching!! 

Thinking of you and sending lots of continued sticky glue your way. Oh I really really hope this is your month honey!!!

All the best!


----------



## muncho

JOJO because i ndont want to get my hopes up. Im still being positive but im not letting what he told me convince me that im preganant.
Until i take that test i wont get excited. HOWEVER. its great news :)


----------



## glitterqueen

muncho
i really hope he is right i am thinking about you and really hope you get your pg xx


----------



## muncho

glitterqueen said:


> muncho
> i really hope he is right i am thinking about you and really hope you get your pg xx

I know its really early days yet but have you thought about what your nest steps are?
hearing stories like yours is why i cant get excited . Its such a day to day journey
I was so happy for you and gald you didnt have to go thru all that bullshit if IVF,
Anyyway i have had mine now, so if there is anything i can help with please let me know :hugs:


----------



## fitzy79

Glitterqueen,

I'm so sorry to hear your news..you must be devastated. Just wanted to say I'm thinking of you x


----------



## glitterqueen

muncho
i really don't want my experience to upset you -stay positive i was just unlucky. I spoke to Cathy who does my tcm and i will go back to her as i truly believe that was how i conceived but i have also contacted the clinic to see what my next steps are there. Cathy can give me herbs to help get over the m/c.I am determined to get my baby! being pg was wonderful- i will be thinking about you xx


----------



## muncho

Glitter did you carry in acu whilst preg coz acu can prevent mc?

Also, please be careful about herbs and prep for IVF. My acu man didnt give me any herbs as he knew i was about to start ivf. Your body needs to be free of toxins and in quite a few books they recommend you do a detox prior to ivf. Im sure you know what you are doing, but just wanted to mention it.

That determination will be essential. xx

the good news however is that you know your eggs can fertilised and your embryos can implant as some people have issues with these xx


----------



## abster

Glitterqueen, I'm terribly sorry for your loss. I hope you and your OH are able to start coming to terms with it soon. 
Cathy will get you there again.
PM me if you need to talk.:hugs:
Abi x


----------



## abster

I seem to be doing the same thing as last cycle - 3 days post-ov (as I still think it was) with low temps. I've had lots of ewcm today but my cp is less open so I don't know... might BD just to be on the safe side. WishI knew what tomake of it. Maybe it's phlegm obstruction still stoppping everything workin properly. I've ben a bit phlegmy first thing - wuite bad on sunday but fine to do my yoga the last 3 days - and my salive has been mucousy. DOn't know why it's worsened again, but thinking about it, it might explain the cruddy temps. 
Quing! Help me!
Abi x


----------



## 3yearsttc

I wouldn't dare do acupuncture but reflexology sounds good, can I do only this?


----------



## muncho

3yearsttc said:


> I wouldn't dare do acupuncture but reflexology sounds good, can I do only this?

you can do. i did both for a while. But there is a bit more evidence behind acu so suggest that it works. Reflexology will help balance your hormones and relax you. whils act improves your circulation hence helps your reproductive organs


----------



## Laummatt

Glitterqueen, Im so sorry to hear about your loss. Your right tho, that baby will arrive one day!!


----------



## glitterqueen

muncho said:


> Glitter did you carry in acu whilst preg coz acu can prevent mc?
> 
> Also, please be careful about herbs and prep for IVF. My acu man didnt give me any herbs as he knew i was about to start ivf. Your body needs to be free of toxins and in quite a few books they recommend you do a detox prior to ivf. Im sure you know what you are doing, but just wanted to mention it.
> 
> That determination will be essential. xx
> 
> the good news however is that you know your eggs can fertilised and your embryos can implant as some people have issues with these xx

Muncho
I was still haveing the acu once a week- i reckon everything implanted ok but the embro didn't grow prob a chromosome issue. the problem i have now is my body is holding on so the process is taking a while and the hospital are not keen to do anything to hurry it along. I will speak to cathy about the herbs when i get a date to start ivf-the clinic want me to wait until i have had my second period after the miscarriage anyway so it could be a while.hope everything is ok with you-how long until you know ? xx


----------



## muncho

glitterqueen said:


> muncho said:
> 
> 
> Glitter did you carry in acu whilst preg coz acu can prevent mc?
> 
> Also, please be careful about herbs and prep for IVF. My acu man didnt give me any herbs as he knew i was about to start ivf. Your body needs to be free of toxins and in quite a few books they recommend you do a detox prior to ivf. Im sure you know what you are doing, but just wanted to mention it.
> 
> That determination will be essential. xx
> 
> the good news however is that you know your eggs can fertilised and your embryos can implant as some people have issues with these xx
> 
> Muncho
> I was still haveing the acu once a week- i reckon everything implanted ok but the embro didn't grow prob a chromosome issue. the problem i have now is my body is holding on so the process is taking a while and the hospital are not keen to do anything to hurry it along. I will speak to cathy about the herbs when i get a date to start ivf-the clinic want me to wait until i have had my second period after the miscarriage anyway so it could be a while.hope everything is ok with you-how long until you know ? xxClick to expand...

i dont know about testing, if i think about it too much it will become a big deal and i dont want a build up. Ill test sometime early next week.
Hopefully you will have icsi which will give you the best sperm and egg so that will reduce the chances of chromosone abnormalities.
good luck with cathy and fingers crossed everything works out well xx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi all 

I had my 3rd acup session on Tuesday. I thought I ov'd on monday (CD16) as thats my usual Ov'd day but had terrible pain on Tuesday night in bed (CD17) - couldnt sleep for ages. and i'm having weird twinges this past few days - also some CM noticed on tues and wed (CD18) - so im confused - we DTD yesterday just incase it was delayed oV. 

I read in the Radine Lewis book about applying accupressure to certain points to help the ovaries etc - so on Tuesday (before my session) i was rubbing this area on my leg and after the acupuncture session that area was swollen (a big blue vein was sticking out - it went down thank god but left an almighty bruise) so might give the acupressure a miss incase im causing damage.... 

I got another weeks supply of herbs and tablets too - yuck!:sick:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

muncho said:


> ok so went for acupuncture today.
> He said from now on we will be working on norishing the blood. I asked 'is this because you think im pregnant?'
> he said yes!
> 
> I said 'what if im not?'
> he said 'then we go back to the needles and regulate the blood not nourish it'
> TBH im a bit confused, im taking it with a pinch of salt, I know that they can tell by your pulse as its something to do with the circulatory system working harder.
> 
> well, i hope he is right!

Oh and Mucho - thats mental - I really hope you are - it must be so hard for you not to test etc.... fingers x'd for you. :happydance:


----------



## muncho

RebaRezzelba said:


> muncho said:
> 
> 
> ok so went for acupuncture today.
> He said from now on we will be working on norishing the blood. I asked 'is this because you think im pregnant?'
> he said yes!
> 
> I said 'what if im not?'
> he said 'then we go back to the needles and regulate the blood not nourish it'
> TBH im a bit confused, im taking it with a pinch of salt, I know that they can tell by your pulse as its something to do with the circulatory system working harder.
> 
> well, i hope he is right!
> 
> Oh and Mucho - thats mental - I really hope you are - it must be so hard for you not to test etc.... fingers x'd for you. :happydance:Click to expand...

I know apparently the humna body ahs baout 28 different types of pulses. In early preganancy the pulse becomes 'slippery' and thats how they know.
Apparently sometimes they can tell if you have cancer or tumours via your pulse. Amazing.

would live to think he was right but im not getting excited as i dont want to be REALLY upset if its a -.

Glad you enjoyed the acu, i agree about not doing the accupressure anymore!


----------



## rubyloo

well, looks like af is on the way. the worst thing? my lp has come down from a nice 15 days to 12 days. not happy. am still doing all the same stuff, suppliments, diet etc. and instead of af just coming on, i'm on my second day of spotting. don't know what to think now. its probably got more to do with a very stressful couple of weeks than the acu but feeling really down about it all. dh and i have decided regardless of wether i carry on with the acu or not, i'm not temping, using opks or anything else. six months of ntnp and six months of what feels like some sort of strategic mission......we've just had enough. sorry to winge but just so pi**ed off!

(and sorry to others on here who probably have more reason to be upset than me - glitterqueen - :hugs:)


----------



## yazzy

I hope you don't mind me jumping in on this thread but I am going for my first acupuncture session after work today.

After stopping the pill and 4 months later still no AF i'm ready to give anything a shot. Without having 'normal' cycles I just don't feel like me and OH are actively ttc. I am waiting on blood test results from the doctors - they are testing for hormone levels, thyroid and doing a full blood count but I want to go down the natural route if possible.

Not sure if I should wait for my results so I can tell the acupuncturist but hopefully I can start today.

Here's hoping to all our BFP's!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

yazzy said:


> I hope you don't mind me jumping in on this thread but I am going for my first acupuncture session after work today.
> 
> After stopping the pill and 4 months later still no AF i'm ready to give anything a shot. Without having 'normal' cycles I just don't feel like me and OH are actively ttc. I am waiting on blood test results from the doctors - they are testing for hormone levels, thyroid and doing a full blood count but I want to go down the natural route if possible.
> 
> Not sure if I should wait for my results so I can tell the acupuncturist but hopefully I can start today.
> 
> Here's hoping to all our BFP's!

Hi - Good luck with your first acup session - Im sure you'll love it - its very relaxing. And i've heard that alot of people get AF in a matter of days after their 1st session so I hope you do too. Then you can get actively trying - hopefully you wont take too long. 

:thumbup:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

rubyloo said:


> well, looks like af is on the way. the worst thing? my lp has come down from a nice 15 days to 12 days. not happy. am still doing all the same stuff, suppliments, diet etc. and instead of af just coming on, i'm on my second day of spotting. don't know what to think now. its probably got more to do with a very stressful couple of weeks than the acu but feeling really down about it all. dh and i have decided regardless of wether i carry on with the acu or not, i'm not temping, using opks or anything else. six months of ntnp and six months of what feels like some sort of strategic mission......we've just had enough. sorry to winge but just so pi**ed off!
> 
> (and sorry to others on here who probably have more reason to be upset than me - glitterqueen - :hugs:)

Hi - im sorry your feeling so down about all this TTC carry on - it sucks I know. Maybe your body just needs to balance out and it might take another month or 2 of Acup (how long have you been doing it?). I hoping that when (if) my AF shows up that the spotting will be gone or be alot shorter than the 4/5 days it usually is - but I know if its not Im gonna be pretty p'd off but need to keep the acup up and hope that in the next 2/3 months the spotting will be gone completely and replaced by a BFP..... 

Good luck - and chin up! :thumbup:


----------



## rubyloo

reba - thanks. i don't mean to come on here and be all grumpy and down about stuff. i've had four acu sessions so prob not really given it enough of a chance. i'm just upset about my lp - that was the one thing i'd managed to get sorted myself from 12 days back last april up to 15 days last month. anyway, will be having another acu session next week (had to miss this week as dh in hospital for an op.....) so will discuss that with my prac. i'm sure you're right, its just my body trying to get itself settled down.


----------



## bernina

*Rubyloo*, I am so sorry to hear you are feeling blue. Just remember that a luteal phase of 12 days is still normal and you can conceive with that length. I also know how very frustrating spotting is, at any time during your cycle. I started spotting several months ago and haven't stopped since. Really frustrates me because I function in a very logical way and I just can not make any sense out of why all of a sudden this happened. Spotting can totally be due to stress and hopefully when the stressful period ends your cycles will return to normal. The stress could also be behind the shorter luteal phase. I really like your idea of NTNP for 6 mos and wish I had the willpower to do it. I have so many friends who had trouble ttc and as soon as they stopped "trying" boom they fell pregnant. I wish I could just let go like that and trust, it is one of the things I struggle with every day (in ways other than ttc). :hugs: to you and hope DH is doing well.

Welcome *Yazzy*! Sounds like you're on the right path. Once the results from the blood work comes back you'll be able to pinpoint what needs to be worked on. This information will help your acupuncturist as well so make sure to share it with them. Best of luck with the appointment today and please let us know how it goes. Are you in the States?

I had my follow-up appointment with the DR who performed the uterine septum removal surgery. Hope you don't mind but I'm just going to cut and paste from my journal:

I thought he'd do an ultrasound to confirm healing, but instead we just met in his office and he said the surgery went great and the cervical polyp they removed was totally benign. So that is good news but I really wanted an ultrasound to just make sure I healed properly.

I told him I've been spotting for months between cycles and he said the next step is Clomid. He wants to start me on 50 mg (lowest dose) for 5 days or whatever on cd 5 of my next cycle (prob will be around mid March I'm guessing). 

So now I'm totally confused and have no idea what to do. I'm continuing with acupuncture in hopes that maybe it will fix my hormone imbalance naturally, but I am also feeling very impatient and just want this to happen now.

I guess over the next few weeks I'll do lots of research on Clomid and hear what other ladies have to say. I trust their experiences and opinions more than I do the doctor's. What a sorry state that is.

I also have an appointment for my annual pelvic/breast exam in a few weeks with my regular OB/GYN. I'll ask her opinion on the Clomid as well as asking my acupuncturist who I'm sure won't be too happy about it.

I also found it interesting that the DR said that taking an expectorant is an old wives tale and if you react to Clomid by having a thin uterine lining and hostile cervical mucus, then an expectorant won't fix that. I get that it won't fix the thin uterine lining but have heard from many women on these boards that expectorant helped create fertile quality cervical mucus. So it really kind of pissed me off when he said it. 

So this cycle we'll continue ttc naturally. I'll keep up the acupuncture, and will probably keep it up next month as well through the Clomid.


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies, just wanted to stop by and say hello. I have my first apt with Acu and TCM on Monday- yeah!! Have heard great things. My biggest problem seems to be stress and trying to relax while TTC, hoping this will help. I have temped and used OPK's and my cycle is normal and definitely O'ng but was on BCP for many, many years. Hoping for success soon. All the best to the rest of you as well
Cheers,


----------



## abster

Was a bit stressed when i turned up to see Quing today becasue after my original guess that i was ovulating on CD12, last sunday, today is CD17 and yet again my temp hasn't gone up - in fact it's at the bottom of a 2-day trough at 35.81. SHe told me not to stress too much about my temps - I had use my 4:20 temp today as waking up at 7 means I had no choice. (I temp whenever I wake up and use the latest viable one). She confirmed that a temp taken that early might be quite inaccurate, and I quite often seem to wake then. Am going to stop drinking water after about 9pm and just drink plenty during the day in the hope this helps. Also going to take another look at my charts and not take very early temps so seriously. Checked my pulse and tongue a few times during the session. Some very good news!!! As I'd begun to suspect, my spleen deficiency seems to be pretty much cured - the phlegm has all but gone. In its place I have a ton of ewcm (about 4 days now; I seem to remember getting lots of ewcm in the dim and distant pre-#1). She said that once the spleen is better the kidneys can start to improve. Maybe my later ov is a sign of a longer cycle and LP... but enough of the dreaming!

On my front: needles in the normal places either side of the base of my skull. She pinched hard in several places on my lower spine and then inserted several needles. She also did some quick in-and-outs on my upper and lower back. Blankets, heat lamp, deep relaxation (was in the warm, quiet room, lying next to the radiator again). 

On my back and I had needles in my abdomen (could feel some this time) and both hands. Several on my lower legs and one in my right foot. Heat lamp, blankets and lots of relaxation. AT the end she also did some rubbing on my inside ankles and knees.

Herbal balls in my right ear again - and instructions to really work on the painful ones and find the painful spots by wiggling them around a bit (painful = needs some work!). Instructins also to keep keeping my feet warm and heat on my back, as ov may possibly have happened. 

Another bottle each of Er Chen Wan (spleen - just to really kick out the jams) and You Gui Wan (kidneys). Going back next friday morning - off to the Brecons on friday so need an early start.


Hey Yazzy and Britt11 - welcome to TCM! Hope you really enjoy it. Look forward to reading your posts on here.
Hope what you've read here already has been helpful. I can recommend Randine Lewis's book The Infertility Cure. Awesome. 

Abi x


----------



## muncho

Af arrived last night so im out . I had afeeling yesterday it was coming:(
i know i did everything i could have, it wasnt meant to be. im gutted but want to move on.
im going to give BNB,TTC and acu a break now til my next cycle. im going to start at the gym after a 3month break

Thanks for everyone's support and i wish you all lot sof luck xxx


----------



## Laummatt

Muncho, Im really sorry to hear that. I think taking some time out is good for your mind and body. I havent been on the net much lately and haven't temped and its honestly been lovely. I even checked what CD I was on the other day and only roughly know till I look in my diary. I throughly recommend it. :hugs:

Rubyloo - as I have just said above after stressing and becoming obsessed the last few months I havent temp'd or OPK this month, have just gone by CF/CP and it has been lovely. Had a high cervix the other day and some pains which would have been a few days early for me but I dont know. Its kinda nice, DH and I are actaully having more :sex: and its more fun cos Im not saying 'Im fertile, impregnate me!' I think its just taken the pressure off. I did originally stop because #1 is being a nightmare at nights the last couple of months so wasnt getting a good nights sleep, but have found that I am more chilled. Its def handy when your having bloods done so when I get refered in April I may have to start again. But give it a go and enjoy!!!

So it seems to be a wek of bad news, why does it always go like that. Hoping someone out there can tell us something positive soon.....

Abs - great news on the spleen!!!! Just get the cycles sorted and you'll soon be fat!!!


----------



## rubyloo

muncho - i'm sorry to hear your news. fingers crossed some time out will give your mind and body some space.

af arrived full on this morning. kind of a relief because it means i can start again, so to speak.

this cycle - thermometer is in the bin; no pee sticks of any sort just good quality sex with my DH! goodness knows if it'll work but i'm tired of being so fixated on it all. i'd rather find i was pregnant as a surprise as opposed to sitting during the 2ww trying not to obsess. will continue with the acu because i did notice a big difference in both energy levels and ewcm last cycle, so its worth it for that alone. 

on a final note, DH has offered to go and get his swimmers checked, of his own volition! yes, i did nearly fall off my chair.....he's a honey.


----------



## yazzy

Just wanted to say thanks for the welcomes  

I spoke to my doctors before acu and they said all blood test results came back normal and need no action - although I am booked in with the doctor to talk this over anyway. So went for my first acupuncture yesterday....after taking all the details and checking my tongue and pulse the only thing that might be slighly amiss is weak kidneys. The needles were put in my abdomen, elbows, knees, ankles (some of these were for the kidneys) and I had music and a heat lamp. After the acupuncture I had a really good back/leg massage and given some green tea.

During the acu I didn't feel a huge amount but gradually after getting home I became really energised and felt so much lighter and clear headed - really difficult to explain but good enough to want to keep going back for more.

So all good so far and I will keep you all updated to see if this brings my AF back. I look forward to hearing about your journey to all of your bfp's.


----------



## abster

Muncho, I'm terribly sorry. Hope to see you on here again soon- will really miss you and your take on things. Will be thinking of you xx

Laummatt and Rubyloo, hope the temping-ignorance-is-bliss approach works for you. I know I sometimes get stressed about my temps, when they're not doing what I want, but not knowing what was happening would just do my head in! I tried the blind approach for 9 months before starting with FF, so I think I've done my time anyway. :dohh:

Rubyloo, your OH is a star! 

Hey Yazzy, great news that there's very little wrong with you. Must have made you really happy. Did your prac give you any dietary advice for strengthening the kidneys, and is it your yin or your yang which is deficient? The Infertility Cure has all sorts of info in it that can help you - having said that, by the sound of it there's very little you need. Good luck!
Abi x


----------



## glitterqueen

Muncho
i am so sorry i will miss all your support and help pm me anytime you want - even to chat bout anything other than ttc
take care pet and hold on to your dream-it will happen xx


----------



## lulu79

Hi everyone. I haven't been on here a while. Muncho and glitterqueen I am so sorry for both of you.

I'm feeling really :cry: today as the witch arrived - means I have another 9 day LP. I was so hopeful this month as my ovulation moved forward 2 days early, but like you Abster my period came 2 days early. I honestly feel like giving up! When I got pregnant with Gabriel it was on 2nd month of trying and since losing him my LP has been determined to stick at 9 LP. We are now onto month 9 of ttc - I know not a long time in grand scheme but since losing Gabriel my heart aches to have a healthy baby.

I honestly dont know what else to do? The Bvits worked for the first month but the weekly acupuncture and herbs dont seem to make a blind bit of difference. I am wondering whether Clomid could help sort my LP. Sorry I know this isnt really the right place for this type of question but can any of you lovely ladies tell me if you have tried this route?

Thanks and big hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## Laummatt

H Lulu, sorry to hear that your feeling down. My LP is stuck at 7 days and no matter what I do it doesnt seem to want to shift either. I am being refered in April to a FS and the GP has advised that the first step will prob be Clomid. Ive read all sorts about it and to be honest Im willing to try anything at the mo. I cant really help, but just wanted to let you know that your not on your own. 
Come back next Monday and I'll be :cry: on here too! My ov hasn't changed, in fact I think it has got one day later with an even shorter LP last month and this month seems to be following the same pattern!!!!!!!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

muncho said:


> Af arrived last night so im out . I had afeeling yesterday it was coming:(
> i know i did everything i could have, it wasnt meant to be. im gutted but want to move on.
> im going to give BNB,TTC and acu a break now til my next cycle. im going to start at the gym after a 3month break
> 
> Thanks for everyone's support and i wish you all lot sof luck xxx

Muncho - sorry to hear that - hope you see your BFP soon - it will happen, it just sucks that it takes so long. 

Take care
x


----------



## bernina

*muncho*, I'm sorry honey. I know words can't make you feel any better, but you're definitely not alone. I think your break sounds like a wonderful idea and getting back into the gym routine definitely can't hurt. Will help to get your blood pumping and move all those good hormones and endorphines throughout your system. Best of luck to you!

*Yazzy*, so glad to hear that your blood work came back good!

*Rubyloo*, best of luck to you this month! So many I know fell pregnant as soon as they stopped "trying". Here's hoping it does the trick for your body!

*Laumatt*, I hope you contine to enjoy the relaxed BD'ing with DH :) I've been very tempted to stop temping and just monitor cm and cp. The only problem is if I'm going to start the Clomid (still undecided) I need to know for sure when I ovulate. I have to admit though, not sure what the cause is but I do feel more relaxed about the whole ttc thing. I had this goal in my head of being pregnant and having a baby before Christmas 2010. But I realized honestly, who cares if I get pregnant this month, or 3 months from now, I'd be totally happy with either outcome. So during acu this morning I had a little chat with myself and released myself from the expectation. Right now I feel really good and like a bit of the pressure has been taking off.

*Abster*, very happy to hear your good news regarding your spleen and your phlegm!! Continued good health to you and as always thank you so much for sharing details of your sessions!

*lulu*, I'm so sorry for your loss of Gabriel. 9 mos is plenty long to be dealing with all of the stress of ttc, so never short yourself, you've been through so much. I truly believe that the body just needs time to heal after a loss. So many women on here who have had miscarriages or other traumatic experiences seem as if their bodies are fighting them. I know my body has been fighting me since a Chemical back in Aug of 2009. I believe the magic bullet for most of us is time, and unforotunately that is something we feel as if we are running out of. I would continue the acupuncture as at the very least it can offer you a dedicated time to relax and focus your energies on healing your body. Continue with the b vitamins (what doseage are you taking, are you taking a b complex or just b6?) and perhaps ask your acupuncturist if there is anything else you can do to help your luteal phase. My acupuncturist gave me a bottle of capsules today that she said should help with my luteal phase. It's called Vitanica Pregnancy Prep and the main igredient (Vitex, agnus castus) is supposed to be very good in helping the luteal phase. Here is a link: https://www.vitanica.com/supplements_10.htm

Regarding Clomid, my fertility specialist has prescribed it to me to use during my next cycle. I'm sorry I can't provide any information on it as I've yet to take it. The Clomid Club thread over in Long Term ttc has some information that you may find useful when trying to determine if it's the right thing for you. I discussed it at acupuncture this morning and she told me her thoughts were that I should wait a few months and see if my body regulates itself. Then if that doesn't work to go the medication route. She suggested I use something called Femara instead of Clomid though and said I should talk to my DR and see if that could be an option. Supposed to work similar to Clomid but with less side effects.

:hugs: to everyone, sounds like we could all use a good dose of positive vibes today!!


----------



## fitzy79

Hi all,
Firstly want to say how sorry I was to read your news Muncho..I really hope the break gives you renewed positivity and spirit to continue on in your journey towards that elusive BFP:hugs:

See there's been a couple of posts re clomid. I'm on my first clomid cycle. CD 6 and taking my fourth pill tonight. My accupuncturist also wanted me to wait a while but I have PCOS and amnt ovulating. Had one period in nearly three months of accu so not bad but also felt the western med route was worth trying. Am still going to accu but have stopped taking the herbs while on clomid. Have an ultrasound on Friday(Day 10) to see if follicles developing okay. No major side effects with Clomid apart from CRRRAAAZZZYYY dreams:wacko::wacko: Taking them at night before sleep. Will keep you ladies posted on develpoments if you want??


----------



## bernina

Fitzy, thank you so much for your information about Clomid. I will be eagerly watching your posts and chart to see how it works for you! My DR asked me to take it cd 5-9 and then come in for a scan I think on cd 10 (although that seems early but what do I know). Are you taking 50mg pills? I really hope this works for you!! Did your acu ask you to stop taking the herbs or is that something you decided on your own? I also plan to stop taking all supplements besides fish oil, prenatal, and spirulina (blue/green algae). 

I have no idea what this means, but when I had my first acu session when Julie looked at my tounge she said it quivers which indicated low Spleen Qi. Well I looked at my tongue last night, after about 5 weeks of Acu/TCM and it doesn't quiever nearly as much as that first day! I just hope that's a sign that my body is being brought back into balance. Now if only those darn hormones would play fair and do what they're supposed to when they're supposed to!


----------



## lulu79

Hi everyone , thanks for all your posts. :hugs: Best of luck fitzy and bernina with the clomid. I'd love to hear how it's going.

I've decided to try and think more positively this month. And to also try and relax a bit. I am not going to chart or use OPKs this month - I tend to have a good idea of when I'm ovulating just by CM so am going to try and just go with that. I am going to keep up the acu and I am also trying agnus castus until ov - I know it can not suit some people but I think it's worth a go for this month only.

In the grand scheme after the physical trauma my body went through last Aug (a 30 hr labour plus losing 4 pints of blood!), nevermind the grief and stress, I think I just need to give myself a bit more time and not expect miracles.

My DH has also agreed to us getting a puppy! :happydance: So we are going to see some this weekend - I can't wait. 

Next acu session is 5 March. I've started seeing a new one since Tim my old one has left the country. my new acu is trained by the Zita West clinic and she has recommended I only come every 2 weeks. I used to go weekly. Anyone else just going fortnightly? 

Love to all xxxx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi all 

Just had my 4th acupuncture session last night. Im on CD24 at the moment. She put needles in my wrists, legs and feet this time (oh and head) - said she would avoid the belly. I asked at the end of the session why the wrists and she said it was to balance the whole body and to tone the uterus for the baby.... I said but sure you dont know if I pregnant, do you? ANd she said no that it was too early to tell - i had my hopes up for a second but its far to early to tell - only 8 days past Ov so implanation would only be taking place around now anyway. 

I due to start spotting tomorrow or Friday for 5 days pre AF so we'll see if the acupuncture helps that - i really hope it does cos its a lot of money to be paying out for no results. She gave me more herbs to drink too and tablets also - i looked up the tablets on the net and they are infertility tablets to help warm the uterus (hope it all works). 

She said also that i'd need another few weekly sessions and then we'd reduce either the acupuncture or the herbs - thank god cos thats £40 saved. I'll be totally skint after all this - but as long as the outcome is a positive one (a BFP one) then happy days. :happydance:

How is everyone else getting on with their acupucnture?


----------



## Laummatt

Hiya

Hope your all well. Lulu I only see my acu guy once a fortnight, he assures me that this is fine and any more would be unnecessary, which is a relief cos of the cost. In fact it is a lot more reasonable that I thought it would be. Im also hoping to take Clomid when I get refered and read in Randine Lewis' book that it works well for people with Spleen and Kidney dief. So that good to know if these herbs dont do there job. I was also thinking of taking Soy next month but I cant make my mind up on that one!!


----------



## fitzy79

bernina said:


> Fitzy, thank you so much for your information about Clomid. I will be eagerly watching your posts and chart to see how it works for you! My DR asked me to take it cd 5-9 and then come in for a scan I think on cd 10 (although that seems early but what do I know). Are you taking 50mg pills? I really hope this works for you!! Did your acu ask you to stop taking the herbs or is that something you decided on your own? I also plan to stop taking all supplements besides fish oil, prenatal, and spirulina (blue/green algae).

Hi Bernina,
I took Clomid on CD 3-7 and it was the 50mg dose. If this does not bring on ovulation this month it will be upped to 100mg but fingers crossed it won't have to be. 
The decision to stop the herbs was my own as I didn't want anything to reduce clomid effectiveness. Stopped taking them from CD1 - 8. Had accu today and he gave me pills that are specifically to be taken the week before ovulation Now that I'm not physically taking Clomid pills (know the effects will still be ongoing in my body) have decided that will take the chinese meds for next 6 days as prescribed. Figure a combination of both eastern and western can't hurt!!:shrug: It's all new to me but will kep you posted on news from ultrasound on Friday!! When are you due to start taking it??


----------



## bernina

Thank you so much fitzy! It's so nice to hear from someone else going through the same thing. I really hope the 50mg works for you, would be nice not to have to go to the higher doseage.

I think I'll do exactly what you did with the herbs, skip them cd 1 - 10 in my case and then go back on my regular pre-ov herbal blend from the acupuncturist. I totally agree on combining East and West, can't hurt to have both sides working for you!

Can't wait to hear how your scan goes tomorrow, hope those eggies are nice and ripe and the lining is good and thick!!!

I'll be taking it with my next cycle which should probably start around March 11 - 13, so 5 days after that I'd start taking them.

My cycle is so whacky this month, pre ov temps all over the place, no sign of any type of cm, been very dry this month. No clue what's causing it!

Best of luck to you tomorrow!!!


----------



## Laummatt

Morning everyone. Bernina & Fitzy Im really keen to know how both the west & east meds work for you as my Dr seems to think bthis is what I'll be prescribed soon. Keep us posted!
Have half thought about taking Soy Iso next month as they are meant to work in a similar way but we'll see how it pans out this month. So I have no clue when I ov!!! No temping /OPK this month, seemed to have EWCM for over a week so am going by the last day even though that wasnt he most.. ahh well, nice to have the break before I have to start temping for the FS.... Hows everyone doing, this thread seesm to have gone a bit quiet???

Anyone got some good news?? Not nec BFP, just good things???


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi 

Well I havent started spotting yet (due to yesterday) so Im hoping the acupuncture and the herbs are doing their job - If i could sort out the spotting thing before getting my BFP i'd be happy - I can feel twinges in my ovaries so I think there is something happening (like AF will show) so I dont think im pregnant but im happy i'm not spotting as of yet. This might be sorting out my LPD. 

Anyone else any news or developments?


----------



## fitzy79

Hi girls, you're right the thread has gone quiet...I know I for one have just settled into acceptance of my "wonky ovaries" as I like to call them. Don't want to obsess in so far as is possible so just sauntering along. Still temping as have to for FS but not stalking other charts on Fertility Friend or googling every twinge and ache like a woman possessed!!!:haha:

Off to my appt in hospital in an hour. Hopefully I can come back later this eve with good news about beautifully developing follicles and lining!!:happydance: I'm gearing up for a weekend of much :sex:ing if that's the case...OH wont know what's hit him!!

Delighted I'll have some Clomid Company soon!!


----------



## fitzy79

*Appt. Update:*

FS informed me that what he was looking for on todays scan was:
1) A triple line in uterus(indicating good lining)
2) A follicle that was developing nicely (about 13mm)

Scan showed that I do have the triple line which is good but he feels it's a bit thin. I also had one dominant follicle but it was only 8mm. In summary FS says that he likes what is happening but not for CD 10 (it would be more in line with what he would like to see on day 7/8). I have to go back for a second scan on Monday afternoon to see if there's been improvement over the weekend. 

Not the great news I was hoping for but not disastrous either...fingers crossed that lazy follicle gets its ass in gear before Monday!!:dohh:


----------



## Laummatt

Fitzy - good luck Monday. make sure you let us know what happens!!


----------



## bernina

Fitzy, thank you for sharing the results of your appointment and scan. I really hope you get the news you're looking for on Monday, come on little follicle, grow grow grow!! Momma wants a nice little bun in the oven :)

My temps took a nosedive this morning, so I'm hoping that means ovulation is approaching. My temps have been so high this cycle, almost every single one of them has been above my normal coverline of 97.4. Just today I finally dropped down to 97 so we'll see. I also stopped spotting on cd 13, the same day I started taking the new Pregnancy Prep supplement from my acupuncturist. No clue if they're related, but either way it's good news. I just hope my estrogen is where it needs to be and that my lining is building up nice and thick in prep for ovulation. I haven't noticed much fertile quality cm, but DH did say he noticed "that eggwhite stuff" after doing the BD yesterday. I explained that sperm and ewcm look similar but he swears he can tell the difference. Sorry to say looks like he's been brought over to the dark side with me :) I have my next acu appointment tomorrow after work, really looking forward to it. Maybe she can help bring on the ewcm!

Best of luck to everyone this week!!


----------



## rubyloo

Hi all,

sorry i've been out of the loop for a few days - been looking after DH after surgery last week. on CD 7 and missed acu last week due to everything going on - back to my prac this week though. really enjoying not having to temp every morning but just hoping beyond hope that ov comes forward this month. my best friend found out she was pg today - which is the best news ever but we were hoping to get pg at the same (ish) time. she's been trying for about three months, if that. Oh well, am still absolutely chuffed for her, just need to get that bfp myself - she says she can't do it without me! 

those of you on Clomid - good luck with it all and keep us updated xxx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi - Well I started my usual spotting on Saturday (2 days later than normal). So the acupuncture didnt really help this month. Im due my full AF tomorrow so if that arrives then the days of spotting have been reduced by 2 - maybe next month they'll reduce another 2 days and then I might even get a BPF. 

I have my 5th Acup session tomorrow so we'll see how that goes. Im sick of taking the herbs - they are so gross. Onto my 5th week of taking them - when will it end. And its costing me a small fortune - when i should really be saving (cos hubbie might be getting made redundant!). Oh well another month wont harm I suppose - i wish you could get Acup on the NHS! 

So Abster - how are you getting on these days?


----------



## bernina

Reba, I think it's a really good sign that your spotting has been reduced by 2 days, I would definitely be excited about that! How many days past ovulation are you?

What type of herbs does your acupuncturist have you taking? I'm sorry they don't taste well, is there anything you can add (honey?) to make them tase a bit better?

I feel the same about the royal jelly I've been taking, I have the fresh liquid/gel stuff and it tastes disgusting, makes me gag just thinking of it. I just ordered some freeze dried capsules so hopefully they work as well as the fresh stuff (minus the gag inducing taste). 

Reba, do you use Fertility Friend for charting?


----------



## RebaRezzelba

bernina said:


> Reba, I think it's a really good sign that your spotting has been reduced by 2 days, I would definitely be excited about that! How many days past ovulation are you?
> 
> What type of herbs does your acupuncturist have you taking? I'm sorry they don't taste well, is there anything you can add (honey?) to make them tase a bit better?
> 
> I feel the same about the royal jelly I've been taking, I have the fresh liquid/gel stuff and it tastes disgusting, makes me gag just thinking of it. I just ordered some freeze dried capsules so hopefully they work as well as the fresh stuff (minus the gag inducing taste).
> 
> Reba, do you use Fertility Friend for charting?

Hi Bernina, 

Well Im not sure if it has reduced the spotting by 2 days yet. Im due my AF tomorrow but if it doesnt arrive for another 2 days then it just means I was 2 days late with spotting (if you know what I mean!!!) 

Im not sure exactly what the herbs are (theres a list of 8 or more ingredients - dont have them on me at the moment but I can find out and let you know - basically they are all to help move the blood and help the kidneys). 

I was using fertility friend when i first started TTC (Back in 2008 - so long ago now) and I was charting my BBT everyday etc - by doing that I could see that I Ov'd on CD16 and now by doing the odd OPK i still ov on that day. 

But today I've been constantly thinking about my low BBT (always 96.6F which is 35.9C i think). Everything I read tells me its a thyroid problem but i had bloods done before and they never showed any problem. Im thinking of going back to the doc and asking for more tests cos the only thing I see on Net about a low BBT is a thyroid problem - and i have some of the other symptoms too (coldness, thinning eyebrows, low libido, goitre (swollen neck)) 

Anyway Im feeling pretty depressed today - just had a crying fit cos Im sick of all this unexplained fertility crap - i need an explanation - cant go on like this for much longer. :(


----------



## abster

Hi all, CD 2 here. Much better temps but still a useless 9-day LP. Stupid ov needs to happen earlier, like CD 13. Quing's going to give me dry herbs next month as they're stronger, so I'll soon be gagging along with the rest of you. Last night I had wine, pizza with cheese (which I didn't really enjoy), good chocolate and no spirulina, pregnancare etc. Didn't see the bloody point. Wish my body would behave itself (and I'd started going to Quing sooner - it makesa total sense that it can take 3-6 months to work, as it works in harmony with your body. My impatience it the result of 14 months without any help.). Oh, and this week my sister told me she's pregnant. Great news, obviously, but I;d been trying 14 months by the time she started trying, so it just doesn't seem fair. 

Quing was really pleased with my better temps, but still said I need to ov earlier. 
Needles in my scalp and lower back. Heat lamp.
Needles in my hands and lower legs (lots of them). Nohting in my abdomen and no heat lamp, "just in case".

Acu balls in my right ear again. 

I know I should concentrate on the positive but I'm totally fed up. Don't think I'll bother with FF any more; I'm doing paper charts for Quing anyway.

I'm going to update on here and do some reading but I don't think I'm going to write much elsewhere.

Abi x


----------



## rubyloo

abs - am so with you at the moment! my best friend has just announced she's pregnant which is fab, fab news but we wanted to get pg at sort of the same time. she'd only been trying for about three months if that. i'm on to six months actively ttc (although only had 3 opportunities to get pg due to LONG cycles.....) after six months of ntnp......so i feel pretty crappy about myself and my body. am trying so hard to keep positive but its damned hard!

anyway, on to body/acu stuff: 

Last month i ov'd two days earlier than the previous month, but i also started spotting two days before af which is unusual (if any i'll spot the day before). my post ov temps were marginally lower too which was a disappointment. i think this has a lot to do with loads of stress at the time - things were not great. anyway, not had any acu for two weeks as things at home been completely mental and i just wanted stuff to settle down a bit. i'm sticking to the Ying 'friendly' foods, taking my suppliments and keeping off tea/coffee/sugar. when i'm tired i'm trying to avoid pushing myself as this affects Ying energy, which i need, in order to bring my ov forward. i've chucked the thermometer in the bin and no FF for me this month - very liberating feeling! DH and i are on the bd every other day thing - figure this will give us as much chance as any of catching an egg as and when it appears! got him on his suppliments and he's onto month 3 without the evil fags. yay for him!

gotta try and keep some PMA about this all - praying sooooooooooooo hard for a bfp this/next month!


----------



## bernina

Hi All. 

*Reba,* I see what you mean about the spotting just being late if AF doesn't show today (which so far looks like she hasn't). Are you feeling any more symptoms that she's about to arrive? I've also been ttc since 2008 although we didn't start until around August of that year. It's hard to remember a time when we weren't ttc, just seems like another lifetime. It may not be a bad idea to see your doctor and ask them to check your thyroid. I had that done last year when I started experiencing terrible headaches for seemingly no reason. 

*Abster*, I've been on the dry herbs for a month now and I actually really like them. They're not the best tasting, but definitely not hard to get down. Just have to make sure to dissolve them really well in boiling water. Sorry if I've asked before but are you taking a b complex vitamin to help with your short luteal phase, or what about Vitex agnus castus (chasteberry)? Both have been shown to help increase the luteal phase. I'm sure your acupuncturist already has you on the vitex (could be mixed in with your herbs), but just thought I'd check. That is great news about your sister, but I also know it probably feels a bit bittersweet. My sis in law just announced her pregnancy and it was completely by accident, they weren't even trying. I too am very happy for her, especially since they tried for nearly 2 years conceiving their first, but it still stings a bit when it's not you. I've also been on baby and bump a lot less than usual. I just feel like ttc has taken over my life and the more time I spend on this forum the more I can see myself obsessing over it.

*Rubyloo*, congrats for your best friend and I really hope you get your BFP very soon so you can enjoy the joys of pregnancy together :) I truly believe that stress is the number one factor behind undiagnosed fertility. I think the longer I've been ttc the more I've stressed myself out and have caused my body to go a bit whacky and out of harmony. I'm hoping through acu and yoga and just trying to relax more that I can bring things back into alignment. Easier said than done of course. For some encouragement, DH and I did the egg meet sperm plan (every other day bd) and I got preg the first month with that method, so it definitely covers all your bases and maximizes your chances. Just make sure not to completely wear each other out, after that cycle DH and I were so sick of BD'ing!

Best of luck to everyone and chins up, we will get our BFPs one day! In the meantime, remember to relax, appreciate life, and don't view the time spent ttc as wasted time, every day is precious and we need to remember that. I have been very guilty of forgetting that and pretty much wasted months of my life being miserable, but I refuse to do that any longer, life is just too darn short. :hugs: :flower:


----------



## rubyloo

hey Bernina! 

goodness only knows what i'd do without this thread to post on......thanks for the kind words and support. i'm impressed to hear of your conception on the sperm meets egg thing....every other day bding. DH and i could be in for the long haul this month if my cycles are anything to go by! haha! 29 days or there abouts! 

am thinking of trying epo just to keep things 'well oiled' down there - any of you ladies have any experience of this? i only ask as some people swear by it while others hate it. for example, one woman on this forum said it delayed ov....but i remember taking throughout most of my teens for pmt and i had lovely 28 day cycles! its also supposed to help with cystic breasts which i've suffered with since my early 20s.....pre-period is always agony! i also know i'm supposed to stop taking it after ov.

any advice?!

ta!

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## fitzy79

Seems we're all going through the horrors a little girls...think down in the dumps days/weeks are perfectly acceptable on this rocky road!!

Went back to FS yesterday....Big disappointment:cry:
Seems clomid 50mg hasnt worked...no follicles really developing enough.
*SO*
Back on Provera to bring on bleed and then 100mg clomid to follow in the hopes that this will make my ovaries do their job!! Am feeling rather down about the whole thing but am sure I'll pick myself up...as we always do!!

Have accu appt tomorrow but really thinking about not going this week. Am on Provera so nothing that's going on in my body is natural at the moment anyhoo and could do with the cash this week too!! No temping for me either...am just gonna take it nice and handy:winkwink:

Thinking of you all girls :hugs:


----------



## rubyloo

fitzy - i would continue with the acu regardless of the provera/clomid. one of the things that i've read about acu that's stuck with me is that its still effective when used in conjunction with western medicine. the acu will always be of benefit, but ultimately its up to you.....acu is expensive.....good luck with it all.


----------



## Laummatt

Morning all

Abster - sorry to hear the witch got you and another 9 day LP. I don't blame you at all for eating what ever you want, I think I do that every CD1!!! Lovely news about your sister, congrats, I know it stings but it will be your turn soon.

Fitzy - Im sorry to hear those lazy ovarys didnt kick into action for you yet, lets hope that the higher strengh will give them the kick they need. How often do you go to acu? I go fortnightly, seem to fine by me and my prac and a little less expense too. I can throughly recommend the not temping route! I havent temped or OPK at all this montha nd its been lovely as its not started the day of stressing they're not doing as I want and I've had to keep checking what day Im on, and lots more :sex: just in case Im fertile, and its been ALOT more fun!!! :blush:

Rubyloo - sorry to hear you feeling down too, were not doing so well here hey? I have tried EPO for a few months and it does give you more EWCM but I also think it has delayed my Ov. I seem to be getting later every month, so Im going to lay off it next month. I've quit the B vits too, I dont think they made a blind bit of difference to me and if I take them I cant take my 5mg of folic acid, are you on yours now?

RebaRezzelba - how is the spotting working out?? Hope its a good improvement for you?? Keep us posted x

bernina - ohh your so right, we waste so much time beating ourselves up but we continue to do it! I need your PMA rubbed off on me.... I too am trying to stay off B&B a bit and with the non temping I do think its actually helping, or maybe its the acu?? I dunno but Im far more relaxed about it.

Well as I have said no temping for me and Im currently on day 27 (usual 24/25 day cycle) BUT I think, of course I dont know, that I ov later... so probably due on tomoz..


----------



## rubyloo

hey all....

laummat, thanks for the info on epo. still in two minds about it - as said i did take it for years and had regular cycles......its more for the ewcm and sore boobs! they give me a dreadful time every month! anyway, despite all plans for sperm meets egg thingy this month, didn't manage last night as i've done something (goodness knows what) to my back and hip and am in agony! going to try and see my osteopath today - just praying they have an appointment! my body seems determined for me NOT to get pg at the moment. lol.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Everyone, 

I had my 5th acup session last night. She avoided the belly area again cos I still havent got my proper AF (still spotting - which normally lasts 4/5 days). She also put a needle in each elbow area which she said helps the blood flow and remove heat so should help the spotting. She put two needles above the knee also (cant rem what she said they were for). The only thing about last night session was that I felt really cold (cos my sleeves were pulled up). Next time I will see if she can put the blanket right up to my neck (prob not though cos there are needles sticking out of my arms....

I thought AF would be here this am but still nothing - mind you if I go to the loo now she'll prob be here (i can feel her coming). 

I was pretty down yesterday too but I need to just snap out of it - I've been fine for months but I suppose it all catches up on you and you break down. At least my DH noticed I wasnt in great form and said not to worry that we'd get through it etc so that was nice. I had a few glasses of wine myself at the weekend too - thought why the hell not. Thats it now for another month so thought I;d enjoy a nice Pinot Grigio!!!!


----------



## abster

Hey girls, sorry we seem to be having a group crap-time :hugs: 

Fitzy, I'm sorry it was bad news at the FS - I'm with Rubyloo in thinking that you should carry on with the acu whilst having provera. It can only help :thumbup: At least you can be safe in the knowledge that you're doing better than that woman we both advised not to take the "clomid" she'd bought online. Think she gave up posting when nobody told her it was a wonderful idea :dohh:

Rubyloo, what I do know is that EPO takes about 3 months to get into your system properly. I'm very sceptical about whether it'd delay ov - lots of people seem to try somethingfor a little while, experience something they don't like and decide the new supplement is to blame. Given that EPO takes so long to get into your system properly I think it's more likely that delayed ov is caused by something else. I took it on and off a lot during my teens/twenties. The acu should help with your PMS symptoms as well, I'd have thought. I think it's worth trying it - it is recommended for all the reasons you need it, after all. 

Reba, hang on in there, the acu will start making a difference soon. I understand completely that you want it to work NOW becasue I feel the same way. Since I started in Nov, following dietary guidelines as well, my streaming nose has gone away (sometimes it'd be an hour or so during the nignht), I have loads more energy and feel less congested throughout my body in general, my blood was slightly clotty and mucousy and is now much better, and this cycle I've had no bloating the first few days of my cycle, no tenderness at the side of my breasts and my post-ov temps last tiem round were higher and more stable. All of these things make a big difference when put together. Just wish I'd started TCM a year ago! Keep doing everything you can and it'll pay off :hugs:

I've been taking B-100 complex since 24th October - not sure it's making any difference but I've got loads of tanblets left so I'm not wasting them. I took Agnus Castus / Vitex for a couple of months but knocked it on the head after christmas, along with the EPO which I dont' really think I needed, because I felt I was taking too many supplements. I did show Quing all my supplements and she didn't know what agnus castus is - having read RL's bits about it I don't think it's for me anyway. Til now [email protected] been taking patented pills, but she'll be putting me on dry herbs now I think, so I'll be boiling herbs up at home. 

Hope this month is better than last month!

Abi x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Abster - I know its hard when things dont happen right away -i will def give acup a few more months (i just hope she reduces it to once a fortnight cos im kinda skint!) 

I was taking EPO for about 8/9 months and also B100 complex for about 3 months and gave them all up as well cos thought I was taking too many things - just wanted to go au natural... Only thing im taking now is the chinese powdered herbs and the tablets and folic acid. 

Anyway think we all need a bit of cheering up - any one got any good jokes???? :haha:


----------



## fitzy79

rubyloo said:


> fitzy - i would continue with the acu regardless of the provera/clomid. one of the things that i've read about acu that's stuck with me is that its still effective when used in conjunction with western medicine. the acu will always be of benefit, but ultimately its up to you.....acu is expensive.....good luck with it all.

Hi Rubyloo,
Am still going to do accu just gonna take a break this week. I rescheduled my appt for next Monday. Just wanted to forget about TTC this week and indulge myself in a little bit of selfish me time!! Defo think the East meets West medicine route has to be the best. Am going to reflexology tomorrow as really love it and havn't been since December. It always makes me so relaxed!!


----------



## fitzy79

abster said:


> Hey girls, sorry we seem to be having a group crap-time :hugs:
> 
> Fitzy, I'm sorry it was bad news at the FS - I'm with Rubyloo in thinking that you should carry on with the acu whilst having provera. It can only help :thumbup: *At least you can be safe in the knowledge that you're doing better than that woman we both advised not to take the "clomid" she'd bought online. Think she gave up posting when nobody told her it was a wonderful idea* :dohh:

Thanks Abs! OMG I'd forgotten about that poster...so ridiculous even contemplating self-prescribing like that!! I am so happy with the two docs I am seeing in hospital. They are both progressive and so on the ball when it comes to the follicle tracking as they want to ensure that overstimulation does not occur!! Sticking to my accu...I've had 9 sessions now...come on ovaries..do your job!!

Do any of you lovely ladies do reflexology??


----------



## glitterqueen

HI ladies
had my first accu session since the m/c and i am back on the herbs and as soon as i get my AF i am back to ttc again-trying to stay positive i did it once i can do it again !!!
TMI coming up but i was still bleeding after m/c but 2 hours after having accu the bleeding stopped and it has gone so I think Cathy is magic(MY TCM practitioner by the way - not just some ramdon person lol!) loads of pma girls xxx


----------



## fitzy79

glitterqueen said:


> HI ladies
> had my first accu session since the m/c and i am back on the herbs and as soon as i get my AF i am back to ttc again-trying to stay positive i did it once i can do it again !!!
> TMI coming up but i was still bleeding after m/c but 2 hours after having accu the bleeding stopped and it has gone so I think Cathy is magic(MY TCM practitioner by the way - not just some ramdon person lol!) loads of pma girls xxx

Glitter, that's amazing about flow stopping!! She really must be a miracle worker AND I just know ou can do it again too!!!:happydance:


----------



## bernina

Hi Glitter! That is amazing that the bleeding stopped after acu, sounds like your lady really knows what she's doing! 

Fitzy, I don't do reflexology but would really like to give it a try. I love love love a good foot massage so I can only imagine it would be like the best foot massage ever. How long does a session usually last?


----------



## abster

Welcome back Glitterqueen :hugs: You can def do it again - especially with Magic Cath!

Mmmmm...... reflexology - love it! Really relaxing and if you're having iot when you're pregnant you'll find out that your feet change a little as the baby grows, so yoru therapist can literally feel it. Had it (interspersed with massage when I was first pregnant) very regularly from summer 06 to early this year. Am only taking a break until I'm pregnant. Once I'm up the duff, I'll have acu fortnightly and be able to afford massage monthly again, moving onto reflexology after about12 weeks, depending how comfortable lying on my front is. My sessions last about an hour and quite often i find I've been drifting in a semi-conscious state, much like at acu. 

As for jokes, one of the funniest I've heard is when you take your baby for its 6-week check and the doctor asks you what you're using as contraception. :rofl::rofl: Jojo and laummatt will know how funny this is already, the rest of you will find out quite soon. :thumbup: Is it bad to laugh at a doctor?

Abi x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

abster said:


> As for jokes, one of the funniest I've heard is when you take your baby for its 6-week check and the doctor asks you what you're using as contraception. :rofl::rofl: Jojo and laummatt will know how funny this is already, the rest of you will find out quite soon. :thumbup: Is it bad to laugh at a doctor?
> 
> Abi x

Ok I get it -the baby is the contraception.... Nice one! 

Welcome back Glitterqueen - I hope Cathy works her magic on you again. And I hope she works her magic on me too.... :thumbup:

I started my proper AF in the middle of the night last night. I was dreaming I was having a blood transfusion etc and that I was breathing like I was in labour and I woke up in bad pain so went and took two nuerofen (only things that help me quickly - and wanted to get back to sleep pretty fast not lie there in pain for an hr). I feel fine this am again. Hopefully wont need anymore painkillers. 

Pretty Pee'd off though that AF arrived but Im over it - on to a new cycle and more acup and herbs etc.... I really need to stop obsessing so much. :wacko:

2 of my friends are trying at the moment and I know that when I see them at Easter they will be telling me their good news - i need to practice my happy face.....:dohh:


----------



## abster

Not sure if this will come up as a proper link, but it has some really full answers to various fertility/TCM questions and is well worth a read.


https://www.hunyuan.org/infertility-questions.html 

Abi x


----------



## Laummatt

Hey - ok so not temping has just come back to bite me in the butt!! Im on day 28 of a 'normal' 24/25 day cycle. Of course I can only guess when I ov...... should be due on today at the latest... maybe the herbs are actually working and I'll get a decent LP or maybe ....... cant let that thought take over too much.

ohh yes contraception... bloody idiots.... didnt need that for a few months thanks very much!!! with sore boobs, stitches and exhaustion... who are they kidding....


----------



## glitterqueen

RebaRezzelba said:


> abster said:
> 
> 
> As for jokes, one of the funniest I've heard is when you take your baby for its 6-week check and the doctor asks you what you're using as contraception. :rofl::rofl: Jojo and laummatt will know how funny this is already, the rest of you will find out quite soon. :thumbup: Is it bad to laugh at a doctor?
> 
> Abi x
> 
> Ok I get it -the baby is the contraception.... Nice one!
> 
> Welcome back Glitterqueen - I hope Cathy works her magic on you again. And I hope she works her magic on me too.... :thumbup:
> 
> I started my proper AF in the middle of the night last night. I was dreaming I was having a blood transfusion etc and that I was breathing like I was in labour and I woke up in bad pain so went and took two nuerofen (only things that help me quickly - and wanted to get back to sleep pretty fast not lie there in pain for an hr). I feel fine this am again. Hopefully wont need anymore painkillers.
> 
> Pretty Pee'd off though that AF arrived but Im over it - on to a new cycle and more acup and herbs etc.... I really need to stop obsessing so much. :wacko:
> 
> 2 of my friends are trying at the moment and I know that when I see them at Easter they will be telling me their good news - i need to practice my happy face.....:dohh:Click to expand...

HI i didn't relaise you were going to cathy as well-isn't she lovely. I was only seeing her for bout 8 weeks when i fell preg after 14 months of actively trying so i think she is great-r u having accu and herbs. I fancied trying reflexology just for relaxation but don't want to bankrupt myself, cathy had mentioned something about paying for block sessions to save money so i think i might do that this time. i had really painful periods too but cathy really sorted them out so good luck xx


----------



## Laummatt

Morning all - so my bubble of 'maybe, maybe' has burst, the witch is here! On a good note my cycle has given me an 8 day LP (which is an improvement from 6/7) just need to get ovulating earlier. Onwards and upwards, I think Im runningout of energy tho!!


----------



## fitzy79

Sorry to hear she got you Laummat but the slightly longer LP has to be a positive!! How long have you been doing accu? Am sure earlier ovulation can be worked on- it might just take a while. Take it nice and handy for next few days in prep for the next stage of the TTC marathon!!:hugs:


----------



## Laummatt

Hiya Fitzy - thanks. I am quite happy about the LP even if it is still crap!! Even Dh was disappointed this morning, I think he's also worried about another month of marathon sex!! Im surprised that Im disappointed but not upset, I've got my head round going to the FS now and being put on Clomid so didnt really expect much altho it was lovely living in the 'I might be' bubble, cant wait for it to be a reality now, whenever that might be :wacko:

Yes going to rest up well now and speak to him about this ov, I've only been going since end of Jan (ish) so early days still. 

Think Im also in a good mood as DS actually slept all night till 6am.... hoo-bloody-rah!!!!! bout time!!

How is going with your FS, when will you start higher dose of Clomid?


----------



## RebaRezzelba

glitterqueen said:


> RebaRezzelba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abster said:
> 
> 
> :
> 
> HI i didn't relaise you were going to cathy as well-isn't she lovely. I was only seeing her for bout 8 weeks when i fell preg after 14 months of actively trying so i think she is great-r u having accu and herbs. I fancied trying reflexology just for relaxation but don't want to bankrupt myself, cathy had mentioned something about paying for block sessions to save money so i think i might do that this time. i had really painful periods too but cathy really sorted them out so good luck xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Glitterqueen - yeah I started with her on the 1st Feb - just had my 5th session on Tuesday. Its very relaxing and she is such a nice woman. Im taking the powdered herbs and the black tablets too. The powdered stuff is so bad I have to hold my nose - mind you i might be starting to get a taste for it.
> 
> I just got my AF yesterday and it was pretty bad to start with but not so bad today - so dont think it helped much this month - hope that changes for next month. I would love if she could work some magic on me - its been so long for us trying (26th cycle now) - its heartbreaking.
> 
> I think I might need to go back to the Dr to see about a Lap & dye (I have never been checked and have alot of the symptoms).
> 
> I must seeing about paying for block sessions too - it can be quite expensive this TTC carry on!
> 
> Good luck to you too for this cycle. :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## glitterqueen

RebaRezzelba said:


> glitterqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RebaRezzelba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abster said:
> 
> 
> :
> 
> HI i didn't relaise you were going to cathy as well-isn't she lovely. I was only seeing her for bout 8 weeks when i fell preg after 14 months of actively trying so i think she is great-r u having accu and herbs. I fancied trying reflexology just for relaxation but don't want to bankrupt myself, cathy had mentioned something about paying for block sessions to save money so i think i might do that this time. i had really painful periods too but cathy really sorted them out so good luck xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Glitterqueen - yeah I started with her on the 1st Feb - just had my 5th session on Tuesday. Its very relaxing and she is such a nice woman. Im taking the powdered herbs and the black tablets too. The powdered stuff is so bad I have to hold my nose - mind you i might be starting to get a taste for it.
> 
> I just got my AF yesterday and it was pretty bad to start with but not so bad today - so dont think it helped much this month - hope that changes for next month. I would love if she could work some magic on me - its been so long for us trying (26th cycle now) - its heartbreaking.
> 
> I think I might need to go back to the Dr to see about a Lap & dye (I have never been checked and have alot of the symptoms).
> 
> I must seeing about paying for block sessions too - it can be quite expensive this TTC carry on!
> 
> Good luck to you too for this cycle. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Defo push for a lap and dye-i had been tryng for 14 months and fell 2 months after lap and dye-even if they find nothing it clears the tubes so to speak. Be careful with the painkillers you take as well they aren't good when ttc but i know its difficult to cope without them. I had the black balls too they are specifically for painful periods my sedond period was much better than my first after starting accu so hang on in there xxxClick to expand...


----------



## fitzy79

Laummatt said:


> How is going with your FS, when will you start higher dose of Clomid?

Hi hun,
Am on Provera again to bring on bleed and then start Clomid 100mg on days 3 -7 so by my reckoning that should be next weekend. Here's hoping it works this time:wacko:


----------



## bernina

Best of luck Fitzy. Do they make you do a preg test to confirm before you take the Provera? So when do you think you will ovulate, 5 days or so after the last pill?


----------



## fitzy79

I took a test and was so loathe to do it as HATE :bfn:'s with a passion!! 

If/When (positive thinking:winkwink:) the Clomid works this cycle I've read that I could ovulate anywhere between 3 and 10 days after last pill!! So...a 2010 baby could still be a possibility!!!(Again positive thinking!!:haha:)

When are you starting Clomid Bernina??


----------



## abster

Hey girls, saw Quing again on Friday. Had a chest infection following cold and was finding I was really tired/out of breath with any activity. Didn't have a temp chart to show her as for the 7 nights since I'd last seen her I'd either not had 3 hours' solid sleep, #1 being ill and waking a lot, or was ill with a raging temp myself. 

Had 2 needles in my scalp, some (I think) in my lower back and a cup on my upper back for my chest, with heat on my back.

Once on my back I had needles in my right had (1) and my lower legs. She did some quick in-and-outs on my abdomen before leaving needles just in my lower legs (apparently the points furthest from the area being treated are the most effective ones, hence Quing's of my leg and hand points). Heat on my abdomen. 

Now I'm on dry herbs. Quing said she could either treat my chest or give me the dry herbs, so I went for treating myself and attacked my chest with tea tree oil and steam inhalations which seems to have done the trick, as usual. 
I found the tea very woody, bitter and strong on friday night - a bit bleurgh - necked it with my nose pinched after breakfast yesterday and drank it quite easily last night, so I must be getting used to it. She told me she can do a lot for me in 10 days with dry herbs (fingers crossed!). The session cost me £55 - £35 for the acu, which is the standard price, and £20 for the herbs. Herbs as a stand-alone treatment are £35 for 3 bags (6 days' treatment) but in tandem with acu treatment they only charge £20. Bargain!

Going back on Tuesday as she won't be there on Friday. 

The black pills are "patented pills" made from decoctions of dry herbs and there are tons of them, rather than just being for painful periods. I've had different kidney toning recipes, one for my spleen and one for my chest in the past.

RebaRezzelba, does a hot water bottle work for your pains? You'll soon find your pains improve and maybe even stop very soon. All signs of yor menstrual cycle getting healthier. :thumbup:

Good luck Fitzy! Fingers crossed x

Sorry the bitch got you, laummatt - but at least you felt better about it this time, on the plus side.



Abi x


----------



## rubyloo

greetings all! the sun is out here which, despite the frost, is a hugh boost to the spirits!

i'm sat here eating my blood-nourishing breakfast (brown rice flake 'porridge' with raisins, figs and mixed spice...) and suddenly thought about all the ladies on here! so thought i'd pop on to say hello.

despite the latent control freak in me i'm finding the freedom from temping really nice. quite often i'd go to bed and worry about a) waking up and not getting back to sleep in time or b) during the 2ww worry about my temps dropping. all in all it did not make for a good night's sleep! what i am finding about the diet et al is that although i've had a pretty horrid cold for the best part of a week, its not come to anything much. everyone else around me who's had it are on antibiotics. my sinuses are still giving me a bit of hassle, but i'm finding lavander oil inhilations are pretty effective. Abi - well done for the tea tree route - my mum has always sweared by this when an illness is threatening being more serious! :thumbup: 

as to everything else, well, the bding every other day went out the window last week as DH and i are so busy at the moment. bed was for sleeping! although we are trying to make up for things this weekend :winkwink: the freedom from temps/opks etc has made him more relaxed too so the process of trying for a baby has become a lot more pleasurable! i'm trying to take the advice of some of the info i read on that link Abi had a few posts back and bding in the morning. in truth i've always preferred morning nook as i'm relaxed and generally have more energy. goodness knows when i'll manage to ov this month, but got acu on wed and hopefully we'll see how things are doing then.

anyway - this has turned into a tmi essay so i'll leave it there!

xxx


----------



## Laummatt

Morning girls - It sounds like we all need our prac to kick our ovaries into Ov earlier!! Come on ovaries, you can do it!!

*warning of a little to much info here* so the witch arrived Fri, few days late but hopefully with a longer LP 8/10 day depending on when I ov'd - course I dont know this month!! Either way Im not preggers!! When she did arrive it was much redder and more in quantity, still not heavy but I never have been. I do usually spot for a few day after (up to 5), but this time all completely stopped in 3 days. Thats got to be a good sign, hasn't it? 

No PMS again this month, but some cramping on CD1. This time, I took it well that the witch was here until Fri eve, I just burst into tears. Have never done that before, I think it was frustration, being back at CD1 again, thinking I may not ov till day 18/20 again. God I hope my prac. can help with that this month....

Heres hoping for all of us, keep us posted x x x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning all. 

Well my AF started on Thurs morning (heavy), Friday (med-light) and Sat non existent until that night (weird), sun (spotting), today (spotting). I only had pain Thurs morning, no usual backache though which is good (actually cant rem the last time I had that weak lower back aching feeling - think the acup is def helping there). So only took 2 painkillers this period altogether which is brilliant. The hot water bottle really helped - i even took it to work (nobody in the office on Fri) so it was lovely and soothing. 

I have my 6th acup session tomorrow evening - Im really hoping that she can help me this month.... And i really should go to the doctor again and ask about the lap and dye.... maybe i dont have endo but my tubes might just need a clear out. Must mention it to Cathy tomorrow night see what she thinks. 

I bought loads of health food stuff too - nuts, seeds, grains, beans etc - gonna get a few good healthier meals in me every week. Try to avoid take aways (which i have done for about 4 weeks now), fizzy drinks, sweets and cakes (my downfall). I had a few wines over the weekend cos I was visiting my sister - not too many though so back on the wagon again....


----------



## Laummatt

we all seem to be in a simialr place in our cycles.. weird!!

Just wanted to ask if anyone who has been taking Bvits and stopped has had a better LP. I've been taking Bvits since Nov and my LP has got shorter , 8, 7 & 6 and this month I thought sod it, doesnt seem to be helping and I got a longer LP. Just a thought, Im sure its the herbs more than anything but they obviously aren't making much of a diff to me!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

I took BVits for 3/4 month last year and they didnt make one bit of difference to my LP so I just went off them again.


----------



## Laummatt

RebaRezzelba thanks for the reply. I was beginning to think it was just me but after a bit more research it appears we are not alone. One girl claimed hers went to 3 days.. Will steer clear from now on and just get the vits in my diet.


----------



## lulu79

Hi everyone, sorry to hear the witch seems to be getting us all. :growlmad:

I haven't found that the BVits have shortened my LP though they don't seem to be helping anymore so think I may give it a miss. One interesting thing I read in the newspaper on Friday is that apparently certain vitamins (incl C and B) have a VERY short shelf life and can deteriorate in as quickly as a week after opening the tub. I did find that my LP went to approx 10-11 days after the first month on Bvits but now they are having no effect - I'm still munching my way through tablets from the same tub as I bought such a big tub. I wonder if that may be why they are no longer working :shrug:

Anyway, I had my 3rd acu session on Friday with my new-ish practitioner Galit. I was on CD12. She only did 7 needles this time. Two *very* low down below my ovaries, two above my ovaries, one in my left wrist, one in the right hand side of my left foot near my toes, and one on the left hand side of my calf on my left leg. Apparantly my pulse and tongue are improving which is positive. I'm off on holiday next week so won't have the next session now until next month's cycle.

This month I have also stopped using the OPKs. I think I ovulated around CD14 (as I had EWCM on day 12-14 and ovulation pains which stopped on CD14) but I can't know for sure as I have decided to stop monitoring it as it was stressing me out. I have found it very liberating I have to say. And if I did ovulate on CD12-14 then that is an improvement. Although my LP is only 9 days Galit said that it is not an exact science and she thought that for some people it is still possible to get pregnant with a 9 day LP (she is Zita West trained). I am trying to relax and I'm feeling a bit more positive finally.

I also went to my GP today (I booked it 2 weeks ago when I was in the depths of despair about the witch arriving). He is going to do a full test of my bloods on CD 3 and CD21 to reassure me nothing is wrong.

Sorry this has turned into a very long post! Anyway, fingers crossed to us all for our BFPs

xxxxxx


----------



## lulu79

PS - I forgot to mention that my agnus castus experiment came to an abrupt halt on CD9. I took it from CD2 to CD9 but had lots of spotting from CD4-CD9 (my AF stopped on CD3). I'm not sure if the agnus castus caused the spotting but when I stopped it on CD9 so did the spotting.

PPS - on a good news front we pick up our new furbaby on 28 March, a little black cocker spaniel called Daisy :happydance:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi everyone, 

Had my 6th session last night, she put the needles in the usual places (hand, belly, legs, feet, ankles). She also gave me a new batch of tablets to take along with the powdered herbs - these are called Ba Zhen Yi Mu Wan and they translate as Eight Treasue pill for mothers (or something like that). So here's hoping they make some difference this month. My next session is next Thursday - this is an expensive carry on isnt it!

Hey Lulu - good luck with the new dog - i'd love to get a puppy - not practical for us though with work etc - poor thing would be alone most of the day which wouldnt be right - but i so want one. Might get a cat instead!!!


----------



## abster

Saw Quing yesterday as she's away on friday. 
Told her the herbs are really bitter (had trouble with them on sunday; kept thinking about the next time I had to take them and feeling nauseous, not so bad at all on monday and yesterday though, funnily). She said to add a spoonful of honey, or anything else sweet, to the cup - top tip! Can still tell herbs are bitter but it really takes the edge off the taste :thumbup:

What is it with the spotting? I've never spotted in my life, other than what I think was implantation bleeding when I had my chemical last year, but my period ended on saturday, I was pretty much clear on sunday and had some spotting monday, tuesday and today (getting browner/more faded each day). Quing said not to worry about it - mentioned something about the liver sometimes doing this - and said no whan i asked her if ti might be the herbs, clearing me out fully so to speak. Playing on my mind a bit though.

Anyway, the tea tree on my chest, in my vaporiser and in steam inhalations, along with lots of rest, did the trick and I feel pretty much back to normal. Quing put a cup on me anyway and I had needles in all the normal places - scalp, some quick in-and-outs on my upper back and some needles in my lower back, plus heat lamp. 
Lying on my back, she did some in-and-outs on my abdomen and then put hte normal ones in my lower legs and put hte heat lamp on my abdomen. 

Seeds in my right ear again.

Seeing her again a week on friday. I'm on CD10 and very aware I need to ov earlier, about CD14 at latest I think, so I'm a bit concerned I still only have creamy cm. 
The herbs I have at the moment will last til tomorrow morning. The new ones are going to be less bitter apparently. I need to make them last til next friday morning. Need to use lots more water then I do with OH's psoriasis herbs, soak and cook them for longer and make more portions. OH's herbs're really doing the trick. Would be working even better if he'd drink more water and come to bed earlier... 
Yet another pregnancy announcement at the weekend. They seem to be a weekly event at the moment and it's just doing my head in. 
Abi x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hey Abi, 

The spotting sucks - hope this is just a one off for you. 

I'd dreading going back home at Easter cos I just know one of my friends if not two of them will be annoncing their BFP's.... i need to practice my shocked, happy face.... not my "i hate you" face!!! 

We all seem to be around the same CD on here - im CD7 at the moment. I got 10 OPK's last weekend too so gonna use them this month and try to just DTD every other day until I see a positive on them. I really hope the acup can help this month - it will be my 8th session next thursday (ov should be due to take place on Friday) so I hope the sperm meets the egg!!!


----------



## rubyloo

well, its obviously the month for spotting. i'm on CD19 and on my third day of spotting...started on monday and was really red which worried me. now just sort of brownish (tmi, sorry). 

Acu session today and she popped needles between my eyes, above my knees, on the outside of my shins, tops of my feet and two in my toes, which she then did moxa on which was lovely and warming. according to my prac an upset digestion can cause spotting as the quality of our blood relates to the quality of our digestion. mine has been dreadful for about two weeks now - down to stress primarily (been a bit like ibs plus indigestion). the needles were in points which were supposed to stop the spotting and settle my poor tummy down! it was very relaxing and i nearly dropped off a couple of times. no sign of ewcm or ovulation as yet - bit of a pain - but if i ov on day 29 which would be the same as last month then next weekend will be a bding marathon! seeing her again next wed.

here's hoping our ovaries get on with it! x


----------



## Laummatt

Hi all - well I had my acu yesterday and he was pls'd with my improved cycle and general well being but said I must eat more meat, beetroot and nettles!!!! DH will think I've finally gone past the point of no return!
I asked how we can encourage ov to come along earlier this month and he said that its up to the herbs and what my body does with its extra energy. It will ovulate when its ready and this may be late this month and maybe next but soon it will feel strong enough to ov at a good time. Come on body!! Im so up and down on this rollercoaster this month, really down and desperate then loads on PMA and total calm!! I think Im actually going crazy.....

Anyway took the 'must get more rest' literally and went to bed last night 8.30 and got up at 7... ok so was up twice in the night with DS but only 10mins at a time. And then I took his afternoon nap with him today... how much sleep can I have??? Im up for finding out!!

Yes all these pregnancy announcements are tough, but Im getting better with dealing with them randomly. Had a 8 day old baby at playgroup today and wasnt jealous, just waiting for my turn. Our turns will come!! :thumbup:


----------



## abster

Hey Reba, I know what you mean about the "I hate you" face! I feel bad for feeling bad about other people falling pregnant but sometimes I just think "Wait your bloody turn!! I was first in line! Grrr. There's nothing reasonable about LTTTC. I just feel so damn unlucky now. Last year was ever so stressful, just focused on ttc the whole time. Sometimes I evaluate the way I feel in myself and always come to the conclusion that I'm not a very happy person at all any more. Add to that the fact that my OH is being the father of all arseholes at the moment and it's been week of grrrr. We will all get there, [email protected] sure acu can help us, it's just tough doing all this waiting when some people just push ahead and grab it like it's nothing. I don't resent pregnant women, I just want to be one of them again, finally. After this big long moan, please don't think I don't realise how lucky I am to have #1 already - and I was one of the sneeze-and-I'm-pregnant crew the first time round.... oh the irony (you see, the really annoying people are those who do it twice in a row!).

Rubyloo, my digestion's been a bit funny recently and I'm partly putting it down to getting used to the herbs and possibly to the large amount of gunk that's been draining from my lungs. Hopefully I've seen the last of it, but I've yet to see the first of the ewcm. 

I love those early nights, laummatt! Wish our bodies'd come on and do their thing. Bloody bodies...

Abi x


----------



## glitterqueen

had my second acu appt after m/c today plus cathy put in some needles to help my sinus problem which is driving me mad-no runny nose just really painful headache! She told me again absolutely not to get preg this month but to wait until my period starts again but its hard especially since i am ov at the minute and i have never seen so much ewcm-typical!! still trying to eat healthy and lose weight but it is stubborn stuff this weight!! and eating so many veg has set my IBS off-ah well ho hum it will all be worth it in the end!! x


----------



## rubyloo

i hate waiting to ov.....no ewcm yet but holding on for monday. i usually get it approx 5 days before so if its going to be day 29 again then that would be about right. it would be nice to ov before, but i'm happy to wait for my body to gear up so to speak. last month was lovely with the amount of ewcm!!! 

just about everyone i know is either a) pregnant or b) just had a baby! its driving me slightly mad in truth. it leaves me feeling so bloody low - i'm not angry and i don't hate them....i just feel like i'm crap and my body is crap. not a very healthy outlook but there you go. i'm sat in front of the tv with a glass of wine. ok, so prob ought not touch alcohol but ttc is hard enough as it is. i need some pleasure!


----------



## fitzy79

Well we have been a busy lot attending our accu in past couple days havn't we girls...now if only our bodies will catch on that we're doing all this so that they can get on with the task of procreation..did someone forget to send them the memo:dohh:

I also had accu yesterday...session number 10!! My pulse was weak and little more coating on tongue than had been in recent weeks.I'm trying to fend off a full blown cold at the moment so that could explain it. I was put back on pills for blood tonic as well as my sachets of "motherhood" pills twice daily!! Needles went into feet, abdomen, fleshy part of thumb, one in scalp and one in the inner part of each ear. Nice gentle pulses for most of the session and only got really intense when he twisted the needles deeper for last 10 mins.

On Western front, I'm on last night of Provera so should get bleed within couple of days then onto my clomid 100mg...fingers crossed that I'll ovulate on it this month and that the accu and chinese meds will have my body well ready to ensure a little Beany will implant...that's my wish anyway!

Like the rest of you I have so many friends pregnant at the moment or just recently given birth. My email inbox is full of beautiful piccies of friends newborns and it's breaking my heart. Was in Next buying baby pressies at weekend and had to leave as was surrounded by lovely big bumps and I couldn't help feeling insane jealousy..I hate what LTTC is doing to me. It's not all the time but when it hits it hits BAD!!

Girls, our time will come...we've all started accu in and around the same time...let's think positive....I reckon there's a very good chance that we could all be Bump Buddies together...how great would that be?? We can have a first tri TCM Baby Bumps thread...:happydance: Positive thinking...we can do this..our bodies are just taking their time catching up with our heads!!

Sorry for essay girls but do feel bit better now:blush:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Ladies, :wave:

Well we all seem to be doing our best to get a BFP - wish it wasnt taking so long though! 

Gliterqueen - it must be hard to not try this month esp seen as your getting loads of EWCM - but Im sure Cathy knows best and wants your body to be in tip top condition for next month. Hang in there - you can do it! 

Abi - Sorry OH is being an "arsehole" - men eh - they just dont understand at all do they. Hope he gets over his mood soon. 

Laumatt - Glad Acup went well - I must start getting a bit more sleep myself. Went to bed early last night (10.30) its usually 11.30 or closer to 12am - not good for the body so need to address that issue this week. feel like Im missing half the day though if i go to bed earlier. But i suppose its better for DH cos he's always so wrecked with work that its a better time to be DTD instead of 12am.... 

Rubyloo - My digestion has never really been that good to be honest - get heartburn alot, symptoms of IBS too but never had it checked out - no wonder I've been spotting for years! Might need to change the diet completely. 

Fitzy - how great would it be for us all to get our BFP this month or next - and to be in the first Tri together - i really hope that happens. Ive been on BnB since last July and Ive seen so many people come and go that I was friendly with (they all got their BFP's and Im still here waiting) so I hope thats not the case again. 

As for seeing friends getting pregnant before me, I dont hate them i just hate that it only took them one month or 2 max to get their BFP. I just wish they could experience what Im experiencing even if it took them 6 months - i wouldnt want anyone to go through 27 months like me though! 

Well CD8 for me.... roll on CD16 and Ov day.... I feel good about this month - but i've felt that before and nothing..... ok positive thinking, happy thoughts.... :happydance: :wacko: :happydance:


----------



## rubyloo

Hey Reba - love the PMA! thanks for sharing and i agree, how amazing would it be to have a TCM first tri thread?! 

as for digestion, i've got coeliac disease (allergy to gluten) and mega diary intolerance (i think i've mentioned this loads on here so sorry if i'm repeating myself ad infinitum....:roll:...!). if i avoid foods containing these my digestion tends to be pretty stable so it might be something to get checked out.....kinesiology is a great way to do this without invasive tests et al. (Although my coeliac was diagnosed by my doctor). my prac has blamed my terrible tummy on stress! i mean we all get stressed, but the last six weeks have just been so full-on. for example, due to DH work load this was me this weekend:

:laundry::iron::dishes::hangwashing::sex::wine::comp::book:


added to which his broken hand means he can't even iron his shirts!

MEN?! only good for a few things and even then you have to be in the right mood x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Rubyloo

My cousin actually mentioned a kinseologist (cant spell) to me a few weeks ago - she said a few girls from her work went to this guy and they got their BFP - but also one or 2 didnt but its def worth a try. I might give it a go if the acupuncture doesnt work. 

I love the depiction of your busy week - mine wasnt so busy 
:brush: :toothpick: :shower: :coffee: :munch: :book: :sex:

Actually it was pretty boring -i need to get a social life.....


----------



## rubyloo

reba - the kinesiologist could find out if you have any sensitivities to food but i'd defo stick to the acu for getting pg.

not that anyone needs to know, but just to share anyway because i'm excited, i've got ewcm this evening and am sooooooo thrilled because i always get ewcm for 5 days before ov (counting the day it appears) so if that stands this month i ought to be due ov on the 16th or cd 25!!!!!!!!! last month was cd 29, my first month of acu and diet changes, and the month before that was cd 31. that's a whole 6 days knocked off since starting acu! amazing! even if i don't get pg if my ov continues to come forward that means i've at least got a chance of conceiving every month which is more than its been for a year now! oh to have a four week cycle!

watch this space!


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Laummatt

Rubyloo thats fantastic news!! :happydance:

I actually just popped on here to see how everyone was doing and if anyone was having any joy with better ov or LP?!

Abs - is your body playing ball this month, any signs of that earlier ov?

Im CD 9 and nothing to report.... yet!!!


----------



## rubyloo

just to add - since acu on wed my bbt has been much higher (not post ov high yet) but just higher than it was. 

oh, and my best friend who is in early pregnancy (6 weeks) had acu for the first time this week on my recommendation for her sickness et al. she now feels AMAZING! she couldn't believe the difference it made. 

anyway, acu is great and i for one am a convert!


----------



## Blue12

I am excited to finally join this tcm thread. I went for my first acupuncture session yesterday and loved it. Really relaxing and interesting the different sensations. 

My goal is to achieve pregnancy - but I have a lot of conditions to battle. Just had a lap done - 6cm cyst removed - tons of endo removed - fluid filled blocked tube - pcos.

I was given Wen Jing Tang Wan - black little balls - 8 - 3 times a day for 2 weeks
https://www.goldenneedleonline.com/index.php?page=products2&letter=W&pg=2&id=5250

I wondered if anyone else has taken it - and or had any success with acupuncture or this "herb"


----------



## rubyloo

hi blue!

although i'm still one of the 'newbies' here i'd like to welcome to this truly lovly thread, full of the most supportive people. i'm sorry to hear of all your problems and really hope that TCM will help you - i know for sure that its helping me - even though it might take a while!

good luck and do keep us all updated!


:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Laummatt

Hi Blue

Welcome to this thread. I really hope that TCM can help you. I too have only been dong it since end of Jan and have already noticed changes on my cycles, only a matter of time before they stop altogether for that magic 9 months!!

I see that your waiting for IVF so hopefully even if you cant manage it naturally it can prepare your body for the IVF and will have a happy outcome.

CD10 for me... still nothing... bit of EWCM but not much!! Come on body DH goes away next week so I def cant have a late ov this month!!!

Hope all are well x


----------



## fitzy79

:hi: Welcome to the thread Blue! Sounds like you've had a pretty hard time of it. Hope the accu can bring some balance into your body and help you on the road to your :bfp:! I havn't taken the pills you mention but do take lots of the "little black ball" concoctions at varying times in cycle!!

Laummat...fingers crossed that you get a nice normal ovulation pattern this cycle and are gearing up for a :sex:ing marathon this week!

Rubyloo...great news about your higher pre-ov temps. I've found that accu has really raised my BBT too as used to be averaging 96.8 (pre-ov) and now it's abou 97.2/3 so has to be working some magic eh??!!

Still waiting on Provera induced bleed to start my clomid 100mg....it's taking it's time!!


----------



## rubyloo

Fitzy, sorry to hear period is still playing away. fingers crossed she hurries up! 

had to start charting again this week - my prac asked me where my chart was (yikes!) so it was fortunate i'd had an inkling about this and starting on the temping again last monday. still, because i'm doing for her it doesn't seem like a stress which did worry me. its been so lovely to be free of it! every day since wed my temp has gone up. its never done this before - for example, with previous cycles it has tended to be quite low and erratic, then suddenly shot up after ov. this time the rise seems much more gentle and steady, like my body is gearing up for it properly. FF is going slightly mental with it though and has said i've ov'd about three times already before changing its mind! haha! since getting ewcm have been making sure i jump on my DH everyday! he thinks all his christmases have come at once esp. as i'm making the effort (sexy undies and all.....tmi)

oh well, whatever happens i'm just soooooooooooooooo excited by my ov coming forward....the BEST news in the world!

x


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls I've not been on here in quite awhile! Firstly I'm so sorry about the miscarriage Glitterqueen!:hugs: I can only imagine how tough it's been for you! Thank god for Cathy though, if she's worked her magic once she'll def be able to work it again! I've not been to see her for about two weeks now, I'm so broke!!! Have no money as have too many massive bills coming up which I need to save for! Well my aunt has just started tcm, she is 43 has had two miscarriages (one was a silent pregnancy so she had to have a d&c). She's had such an awful time of it the past two years! Well she's been diagnosed with an infection which the western doctors are saying can be cleared with antibiotics and she was told she would have got it from having no 1 (she managed to fall pregnant after 10 years of trying so a little miracle baby for her!) She started the tcm two weeks ago now and is having to go twice a week, the practitioner has told her under no circumstances to try for a baby for at least two months as her body is too weak and that they must clear the infection first. She has prescribed her raw herbs to boil and drink twice a day and on Thursday she was given these balls on a string. She has to put them inside her and keep them there for 3 days if possible (the practitioner said that she had been prescribed them in China for a similar infection) they apparently itch like mad according to the practitioner and she only managed to keep hers in for two days. The whole point is they apparently draw out the infection quicker and help the herbs work faster. She has had about 8 needles in various places on her head, more in her hands, abdomen, legs and feet and also in her neck. I'm keeping everything crossed it works quickly for her as she has had this infection since 2006 when her son was born and has been prescribed countless antibiotics for it which haven't worked. The practitioner has told her no antibiotics will ever clear this type of infection so thank god she is now going the tcm route! I'll come back and let you's know how she gets on with the tcm!! Hope you's are all ok! xox Jen:hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Wow Jen 1802 - that is quite the story - I really hope that infection clears for her.

I am charting again after taking 7 months off of charting - and my temps are much higher since starting acu and the herbs too - very interesting. hope, hope, hope.

Thank you for everyone's support and shared journies here.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning everyone, 

Blue12 - welcome to the thread - hope your stay is short and you get your BFP soon. :thumbup: I am taking the wee black pills but they are called Nuan Gong Yun Zi Wan and she gave me different ones last week to start once these ones finish which are called Ba Zhen Yi Mu Wan so I'll start them on Wednesday.

Rubyloo - thats great your temperatures are higher than normal - I must start checking mine again. Mine have been 96.6 pre ov forever and then go to 97.5 (highest Ive ever had post Ov) but I havent checked them in at least 8 months so might do it again and see if Acup has helped at all. Thats great about the Ov being earlier too - its must be terrible having to wait 25-30 days for Ov every month (i find 16 days hard enough). hopefully it will get shorter and shorter and then a BFP! 

Well I have nothing much to report - starting to feel a bit of CM now (im CD12 today) so will start the OPK's tomorrow I think and get some :sex: in!
Back at Acup on Thursday and will start my new pills on wednesday. Oh also Ive booked a Dr appointment for next monday to ask about a HSG or a lap&dye (can't keep putting it off) so that should be fun!


----------



## brillbride

just found this and im ressurecting it!


----------



## Laummatt

HI girls - well Im well and truely on the rollercoaster this month! Im going rather rapidly between PMA and thinking it will never happen and almost tears. Never been like this before about it. Going to the dr again Thurs as they said I'll be refered in April if not pregnant (not likely) just cant be bothered to wait, I know I wont be and so do they as they kep telling me im not ov!!!! arghhhhh the frustration!!!!!

CD11 for me and nothing, CBFM still says low and no CF to mention.... bloody hell!!!!!!

Hope your all fairing a little better than me.

Where has Abi got to???? Hope you ok!!


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi:everyone.
I am going for my 4th accupuncture treatment this week.. The accupunctrist told me last week that I was a complicated case. SHe said I have stagnation in my blood and its from my issue heart and spleen. 

Has anyone gotten herbs right off? How long did it take before it helped you?


----------



## brillbride

hi girls im new to this--had a MC end of Oct with no luck TTC since---called into a TCM place in Derry at the weekend--a long way from home--i got a consultationa and was prescribed NUAN GONG YUN ZI WAN (Wee black pills) was told to take 10 pills 3 times a day----was also prescribed KUN BAO WAN---8 Pills 3 times a day.......not really taken then 3 times a day yet...anynoe taken these??? any success with them??Xx


----------



## abster

Hey girls, sorry I've been absent. It's all getting a but much at the moment, being deluged with pregnancy announcements - you all know what I mean :hugs: I tend to either rant and ramble or withdraw - still reading threads I follow and contributing to this, just feeling a bit blah. If only I'd started goimg to see Quing a year earlier, but hindsight is a wonderful thing...

Welcome newbies! Sorry if I sound really blah - it's not that the TCM doesn't work, it's made huge changes to me since I started in November, as I detail (several times? Sorry!) in this thread, it's just that I'm getting desperate and impatient. 

Hi again Schaerichelle - pleased you've started treatments. Quite a few girls on here have had raw herbs straight off, but Quing's only just given them to me - and I'm sweetening them with agave nectar because my blend is very bitter (apparently you can use honey, sugar anything sweet - my top tip!). Raw ones are stronger and should get to work for you quickly. Have you bought the Randine Lewis book, The Infertility Cure? There are all sorts of dietary tips in there to help you - following the dietary advice can make a huge difference, as dropping dairy did for my spleen deficiency.

:Laummatt, Ive finally responded to your post on my journal about my weekend in Wales. Sorry, kept meaning to reply...

Any sign of the hag, fitzy? Ov, rubyloo? I had a scare last week - after I had spotting straight after the hag, accompanied by mucouss, my temp jumped from 35.87 to to 36.60 in 3 days(CD10-12) so I thought I'd ovulated really early and hadn't got in any loving (if only that was still what it felt like - sounds so much better than choring though!). Argh!! Dropped back down to 35.95 yesterday morning though and the old ewcm appeared so guess what we did last night. Was really hoping to ov earlier, abotu 12/13 this month. I'd take 15/16 though (today or tomorrow). Teh fingers crossed for good temp rises and a long LP... good god, how many times have I typed those few words now?

Right, that's me. Next appt is friday.
Here's to the up-the-duff-with-TCM thread (do you think that needs reworking?!)!
Abi x


----------



## brillbride

hi all---reading back--still only on pg 11 now---just seen that some of you applied hot water bottles to their stomachs?? im on cd 5---should i be doing this now?

also im always thirst and drink loads a cold water---would this be harmful?? 

im not sure if the herbs work or not Shannon? just got them-- cant do any harm but


----------



## fitzy79

So Witchy McWitcherson rocked up on her broom yesterday so CD2 for me and starting my clomid tonight. Had accu this eve and it was shorter than usual but with more needles...as would be normal for sessions around beginning of my cycle. Am adamant that I'm going to ovulate on Clomid 100mg and with the combo of East/West I'm going to conceive a little Beany this cycle...nothing else is gonna do:winkwink: The power of positive thinking:thumbup:

Sorry you've been down Abs..completely understand and taking time for you is important. Hope the dried herbs start making a difference this month!

Welcome Brillbride and Shaerichelle. BB the heat on tummy and avoidance of cold drinks would be dependent on your TCM diagnosis and where deficiencies lie. The Randine Lewis book called the Infertility Cure has lots of checklists to help self diagnose. It's a very interesting read and can be easily bought on Amazon!


----------



## rubyloo

still waiting for ov......temps down a bit this morning but usually get a dip before. am sure its gonna happen tomorrow/wed at the latest....jumping on dh everyday just to make sure. wishing and hoping so much its my month but if not, as i've said, at least my ov is coming forward. i waited 42 days last autumn for ov on one cycle. it was just horrible and you just feel like your body is stagnating. i know, now, that the acu and diet/lifestyle changes are making a difference. fingers, toes and anything else that can be crossed is! lol! 

(abi - pregnancy announcemnets are a complete pain. best mate 6 weeks now, sigh, another school friend has just given birth, ex and his wife 8 weeks away from giving birth. its totally blah all round. and i too am swinging from major PMA to utter despondency....)

who'd have thought ttc would be so difficult???!!!

ooooo! and well done on the witch fitzy! yay! not often we like to see her around these parts but that's great news! xx


----------



## Blue12

brillbride said:


> hi all---reading back--still only on pg 11 now---just seen that some of you applied hot water bottles to their stomachs?? im on cd 5---should i be doing this now?
> 
> also im always thirst and drink loads a cold water---would this be harmful??
> 
> im not sure if the herbs work or not Shannon? just got them-- cant do any harm but

I am not sure about the cold water being a problem. I drink lots of really cold water and NO warm drinks at all. But the herb that the acupuncturist gave me on the first visit - is all about my body being too cold. Best wishes.

*TL190- Warm Mense & Tonify Blood
Wen Jing Tang Wan 
*This formula clears Cold; warms the Channels; tonifies Blood; dispels Blood Stasis. It is used to help regulate menstrual irregularity caused by Deficiency and Coldness in the Chong-Ren Channels. Related symptom are: irregular menstruation; continuous menstrual flow; mild, persistent uterine bleeding; bleeding between periods; menopausal disorders; mild fever in the evening; dry mouth and throat; sensation of heat in the palms and soles; chronic pelvic inflammation; infertility due to Deficiency and Coldness; distention, pain and cold sensation in the lower abdomen. Tongue is usually pale with a white coating. Pulse is usually deep and slow.*


----------



## brillbride

just in case it is a problem---im gona try drink my water at room temp rest of cycle--- wont be as nice though!!


----------



## abster

Hey brillbride - I recommend the Randine Lewis book too - ot has a really comprehensive questionnaire to help you to diagnose yourself and then specific advice for each condition, regarding diet and lifestyle/self help. Randine Lewis is very well regarded so you can trust her advice. 

The hot water bottle on the tummy pre-ov and the lower back post-ov is becasue I have a cold uterus and kidney yang deficiency. All this will become clear if you buy the book or begin to have TCM treatments (the dietary and lifestyle advice from the book can make a huge difference on its own). 
As for the pills, Ive not had your specific formulae but I have taken the pills. The 10 3x a day you can take in 2 lots, 15 in the morning and 15 in the evening. The 8 3x a day you can take in 2 lots, 12 am and 12 evening. They need to be taken on an epmty-ish stomach, so at least half an hour after a meal - or half an hour before breakfast and tea, which was when I was doing it. The pills are good - I had some to clear a chest infection before christmas and within a day they'd made a huge difference. They're not quite as strong as the dry herbs but are made from the dry herbs and are still very goof (taste better, less hassle as well!)


Blue12, if you have a cold diagnosis then according to TCM you shouldn't be drinking cold water or eating cold foods (straight from the fridge) as your body has to expend energy warming up in compensation. I started drinking glasses of water about half cold/half boiling water and actually really enjoy it. It's more readily absorbed and used by the body as well, if it's warm when it goes in. I'd recommend you try the hot water bottle treatment as well - on the lower abdomen pre-ov and (according to my chinese doctor) on the lower back post-ov). 
I def recommend Randine Lewis' The Infertility Cure to you both.

Yay for the witch, Fitzy! (Sounds :dohh: on here, doesn't it?!). Ov is definitely approaching you say, rubyloo? Fantastic news! 
I'm off to chuck back some yucky herbs and get washed so I can take #1 to story and craft time at the library round the corner. Ooh, my life sounds pretty good doesn't it? Hold that thought!!
Abi x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

brillbride said:


> hi girls im new to this--had a MC end of Oct with no luck TTC since---called into a TCM place in Derry at the weekend--a long way from home--i got a consultationa and was prescribed NUAN GONG YUN ZI WAN (Wee black pills) was told to take 10 pills 3 times a day----was also prescribed KUN BAO WAN---8 Pills 3 times a day.......not really taken then 3 times a day yet...anynoe taken these??? any success with them??Xx

Hi Brillbride - welcome. Sorry to hear about the MC in October. 

I been taking Nuan Gong Yun Zi Wan for about 6 weeks now and my acup woman gave me different ones last week to start once these ones finish which are called Ba Zhen Yi Mu Wan - I also take a powdered herb mix too. Ive been going to acup for 6 weeks (7th on Thursday) and dont know if the herbs are working much yet (they didnt for the 1st month as AF still showed with her usual brown spotting) but Im hoping month 2 will be better - and a BFP would be even better.

As for drinking cold water I have avoided it since starting Acup - dont want to be putting cold things into my body as have been diagnosed with cold uterus. Also use a hot water bottle before Ov (sometimes). Must try using on back after Ov too - see how that helps. 

I have been taking my little black pills on a full stomach (acup woman never told me any different so must ask her on Thurs if I should be taking them on empty stomach).


----------



## RebaRezzelba

abster said:


> Hey girls, sorry I've been absent. It's all getting a but much at the moment, being deluged with pregnancy announcements - you all know what I mean :hugs: I tend to either rant and ramble or withdraw - still reading threads I follow and contributing to this, just feeling a bit blah. If only I'd started goimg to see Quing a year earlier, but hindsight is a wonderful thing...
> 
> Right, that's me. Next appt is friday.
> Here's to the up-the-duff-with-TCM thread (do you think that needs reworking?!)!
> Abi x

Hey Abi - sorry your feeling a bit Blah these days - this TTC carry on sucks big time. 

I have 3 friends due in April, one gave birth last week too - so its pretty hard having to be all nice and positive - but gotta keep on keeping on! 

I like the idea of changing the thread to Up-the-Duff-With TCM ..... go for it! :haha:


----------



## fitzy79

RebaRezzelba said:


> abster said:
> 
> 
> I* like the idea of changing the thread to Up-the-Duff-With TCM *..... go for it! :haha:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: Love it...now all we need are some members!!! Come on :bfp:'s!!Click to expand...


----------



## shaerichelle

abster.. I haven't read the book..but my diet has been strict for years. Already no wheat or gluten, no dairy for 2 months.. I use stevia or agave nectar. Room temp water for over a year barely any juices.. Take supplements. Eat organic and natural.. See why I'm puzzeled. Maybe I'll get herbs tomorrow.


----------



## rubyloo

shaerichelle said:


> abster.. I haven't read the book..but my diet has been strict for years. Already no wheat or gluten, no dairy for 2 months.. I use stevia or agave nectar. Room temp water for over a year barely any juices.. Take supplements. Eat organic and natural.. See why I'm puzzeled. Maybe I'll get herbs tomorrow.

hi shaerichelle!

i too am on a restricted diet (not gluten - coeliac disease - and no diary....) and although some of the diet changes suggested by my prac have been helping, i would say the most significant piece of advice i've had to follow is to rest! i'm a fairy driven person and can keep myself busy not only with work but goodness knows what else! i thought i was giving myself space and rest but starting acu has made me re-evaluate all sorts of things. i took a peek at your chart - you seem to being having similar problems to me - taking forever to ovulate. your temps are also very erratic (acu will help this....) this means your Yin energy is poor and you need to nourish this....the the best thing for Yin is rest. its possible you blood is also weak.....i'm boarderline anemic and taking a regular iron suppliment has made a huge difference. anyway, i'll type out some of the printed info my prac gave me during my 2nd session. i don't take herbs btw but am finding my ov date slowly reducing with the regular acu.

'Yin is cooling and moistening. When Yin is strong all our body processes are well oiled and lubricated. When Yin is depleted we begin to overheat and dry up. We borrow resources that we are unable to replenish. We are running on empty and overdoing it.

The key to Yin is rest.

When our Yin is depleted we should avoid foods that will aggravate our tendency to overheat. These include stimulants such as coffee, alcohol and sugar. We should also avoid the overuse of heating spices such as chilli (n.b. i LOVE curry and spicy food so have had to cut down on these during my Yin phase....before ov....Yang phase after)

Foods that help tonify Yin include:

Apple, pineapple, pomegranate, watermelon, lemon, mango and pear
Chicken eggs, cheese, duck eggs, milk
Honey, tofu
Rabbit, duck, pork
Tomato, asparagus, pea, string bean'

my prac told me to always try and eat food cooked e.g. stew the apple first, really hope some of this helps!


----------



## brillbride

hi girls--thanks for all advice and posts---great to see it--given me loads of tips now to try

*Rubyloo*You mentioned "rest"---at my consultation on Sat--the chinise doctor felt my pulse and said I was very very tired and needed alot of rest since MC....also she asked me did I dream much and I dream EVERY single night---every time---very strong vivid dreams--she said they are draining my energy and show im not sleeping right--anyone have this also????

Il def buy the book if I dont get my BFP this month!!!.*.abster.*..im near sure the chinise doc said i had a cold uterus and that was why she gave me that Nuan .......thanks 4 tips on when to take tablets...iv just been taken 10 and 8 in morn after breakfast and none after that..(bit afraid of them!!lol) ..i also love cold food and my sandwiches straight from the fridge and my bars----everything has to be cold so im serioulsy going to look into this!! also going to try the hot water bottle

*Rebarezzelba*I have been taken the pills on a full stomach also and I think i probably have that cold uterus also....

have not went for accunpuncture yet--would love to but the closest person is in Belfast and Im not yet sure that im prepared to make the drive up for that--could leave me even more wrecked..lol


----------



## shaerichelle

rubyloo said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> abster.. I haven't read the book..but my diet has been strict for years. Already no wheat or gluten, no dairy for 2 months.. I use stevia or agave nectar. Room temp water for over a year barely any juices.. Take supplements. Eat organic and natural.. See why I'm puzzeled. Maybe I'll get herbs tomorrow.
> 
> hi shaerichelle!
> 
> i too am on a restricted diet (not gluten - coeliac disease - and no diary....) and although some of the diet changes suggested by my prac have been helping, i would say the most significant piece of advice i've had to follow is to rest! i'm a fairy driven person and can keep myself busy not only with work but goodness knows what else! i thought i was giving myself space and rest but starting acu has made me re-evaluate all sorts of things. i took a peek at your chart - you seem to being having similar problems to me - taking forever to ovulate. your temps are also very erratic (acu will help this....) this means your Yin energy is poor and you need to nourish this....the the best thing for Yin is rest. its possible you blood is also weak.....i'm boarderline anemic and taking a regular iron suppliment has made a huge difference. anyway, i'll type out some of the printed info my prac gave me during my 2nd session. i don't take herbs btw but am finding my ov date slowly reducing with the regular acu.
> 
> 'Yin is cooling and moistening. When Yin is strong all our body processes are well oiled and lubricated. When Yin is depleted we begin to overheat and dry up. We borrow resources that we are unable to replenish. We are running on empty and overdoing it.
> 
> The key to Yin is rest.
> 
> When our Yin is depleted we should avoid foods that will aggravate our tendency to overheat. These include stimulants such as coffee, alcohol and sugar. We should also avoid the overuse of heating spices such as chilli (n.b. i LOVE curry and spicy food so have had to cut down on these during my Yin phase....before ov....Yang phase after)
> 
> Foods that help tonify Yin include:
> 
> Apple, pineapple, pomegranate, watermelon, lemon, mango and pear
> Chicken eggs, cheese, duck eggs, milk
> Honey, tofu
> Rabbit, duck, pork
> Tomato, asparagus, pea, string bean'
> 
> my prac told me to always try and eat food cooked e.g. stew the apple first, really hope some of this helps!Click to expand...

Thank you for the advice. I find this very interesting. I have been eating alot of pineabpple and canteloupe. eggs everyday for over a month. Tomato and asparagus regularly. Hmm I will eat applesauce instead of apples. I wonder why I wasnt told this?? Maybe my new doctor will help me. Thanks so much.


----------



## rubyloo

another acu session this afternoon - was feeling super chilled when i got there and pretty much dropped off during! lol! anyway, the chart print out i took for my prac is a bit rubbish cos i missed about two weeks worth of temping (was trying to have a break this month...haha), but she said she was going to work on the assumption that i had already ovulated!!!!! (she didn't want to use needles anywhere that might 'upset' things) i had a steep-ish temp rise a few days ago....anyway, needles between eyes, above knees, outside of shins, top of feet and inside the wrists. she did a couple of 'in outs' on the outside of my legs and just below my big toes. she said my pulse was good (on arrival) and described it as 'robust' at the end of the session....hope this is good.....generally the needles were less painful and 'pully' than usual which was nice. just feeling really well and really relaxed these past few days (bar some random nausea this morning - better for eating) - my skin is clear and my eyes are bright! i blame the lovely spring weather myself (and the acu and diet etc...)

goodness! sorry about the length of this........

xxx


----------



## Laummatt

Rubyloo thats fantastic!!!!! :happydance:

What Cd are you?


----------



## rubyloo

laummatt - i'm on CD27. this time last month i was waiting to ov. by the looks of my temps i'd say i ovulated on tues/wed which were CD25 and CD26 respectively but it could have been earlier. having not temped for just over two weeks leaves very little data for FF to go on! seeing as i ov'd on CD29 last month this is GREAT news! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Laummatt

Brilliant, its really making a difference for you isnt it!

Keep us posted how you go...

CD 14 for me and have been using my CBFM again as have to have more blood tests. Had highs since CD12 but no sign of EWCM.... although I did a couple of days ago..weird.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Ladies 

7th Acup session this evening. Ive been using the OPK's the past 2 days also and just a slight line so no surge yet - Im CD15 today and my Ov is usually CD16 so hopefully start seeing a darker line tonight and the surge tomorrow. We DTD CD8, CD10, CD12, CD15 (this am) and will again CD16, 17, 18 and 20 (if I get the surge tomorrow). We were suppose DTD last night but as it was St Patricks day we went out and got a little drunk on Guinness so wasnt sober enough to be doing anything - thats why we DTD this am instead :haha: . Hopefully the alcohol wont effect the eggs.....


----------



## bernina

Hi everyone!

Looks like everyone is busy with appointments and herbs and eating well. Really hope it pays of very soon!!!

I've been continuing my weekly acupuncture and powdered herbs that I make into tea 4 times daily. Must admit I'm getting a bit tired of the tea, feel like I'm tied to the tea kettle at home and at work. Very annoying when I get home late and have to down 2 cups of tea, then I'm up all night using the bathroom. But it's for a good cause so that keeps me going.

After much debate I'm going to be starting my first round of 50mg Clomid tomorrow (cd 5). Fitzy, looks like we'll sort of be going through this together! You started yours earlier in your cycle but we're still pretty close. I really hope the higher dose does it for you!!

I suffer from Spleen and Blood deficiencies and was told to avoid cold drinks and limit raw food (even salads and fruit). I've been pretty good about not drinking ice cold water anymore, but it is tricky at restaurants. Luckily we don't get out more than 2 times a week. I'm not so good on limiting fresh fruit though, it's just too hard because fruit tastes much better fresh than it does cooked in my opinion. Just hope I'm doing enough other good things that the raw fruit won't cause any real problems. 

Best of luck to everyone!!!


----------



## fitzy79

bernina said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> .
> 
> After much debate I'm going to be starting my first round of 50mg Clomid tomorrow (cd 5). Fitzy, looks like we'll sort of be going through this together! You started yours earlier in your cycle but we're still pretty close. I really hope the higher dose does it for you!!

Delighted there'll be another TCM'er on same path as me. It's a tough decision..I wanted to do everything naturally but after 10 months felt I at least had to give clomid a try!! I'm CD 5 today so we very close in our cycles. I'm taking it CD2-6. Fingers crossed for us both :hugs: x


----------



## brillbride

hi girls--just checking in--dont worry we went out tueday nite for st patricks day....so had plenty of alcohol as wel---aw wel....im CD 8 today so time to start the BD'ing!!!


----------



## rubyloo

urgh. feeling utterly grim today - so FF has confirmed ov as CD25 which is bloody brilliant! that's 6 days down on ov date fro start of acu. YAY! anyway, having had all the energy in the world earlier this week i had a sore throat for one day ONE day yesterday which is just daft and since lunch yesterday my poor bladder has been in agony. seeing my dr this morning as no amount of fluids have helped. really narked off actually. 

quick question for the more 'veteran' acu ladies here - does acu reduce pmt symptoms? for about a year now i've had the most swollen and painful boobs right after ov until af. no sign of them this month......more balanced hormones perhaps?

TA!


----------



## abster

bernina said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Looks like everyone is busy with appointments and herbs and eating well. Really hope it pays of very soon!!!
> 
> I've been continuing my weekly acupuncture and powdered herbs that I make into tea 4 times daily. Must admit I'm getting a bit tired of the tea, feel like I'm tied to the tea kettle at home and at work. Very annoying when I get home late and have to down 2 cups of tea, then I'm up all night using the bathroom. But it's for a good cause so that keeps me going.
> 
> After much debate I'm going to be starting my first round of 50mg Clomid tomorrow (cd 5). Fitzy, looks like we'll sort of be going through this together! You started yours earlier in your cycle but we're still pretty close. I really hope the higher dose does it for you!!
> 
> I suffer from Spleen and Blood deficiencies and was told to avoid cold drinks and limit raw food (even salads and fruit). I've been pretty good about not drinking ice cold water anymore, but it is tricky at restaurants. Luckily we don't get out more than 2 times a week. I'm not so good on limiting fresh fruit though, it's just too hard because fruit tastes much better fresh than it does cooked in my opinion. Just hope I'm doing enough other good things that the raw fruit won't cause any real problems.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!!!

Hey Bernina, I'd been wondering how you were - you don't seem to have been on here in a while. Just looked at your charts and your spotting has really improved since you started the acu, hasn't it? Great news for you! 

Rubyloo, hope you're feeling better than you were this morning - is it a UTI? Great news on the ovulation front! 
Yes, TCM definitely reduces PMS symptoms - they're all caused by imbalances, so as your body is brought back into balance they go away. I guess I'm an acu-vet.

Fitzy and Bernina, it's good that you'll be experiencing the clomid treatment together, I think. Does it have any effect on the way you feel day to day? I don't have cold water, and don't have drink with a meal (unless I'm having a sneaky glass of wine) but I am eating fresh fruit.

Abi x


----------



## abster

Have just had this session. Confusing chart this month - check out my FF link as I've updated it now. I was ill at the beginning of my cycle and had a random temp leap on CD10, followed by a sore throat. Not sure exactly when ov occurred, as today's tamp was inaccurate (temped at 3, after less than 3 hours' sleep (36.09) and was then woken by #1 to lift her into our bed. Didn't temp when I woke up, but did after I'd been downstairs for a drink of hot water, come back to bed, talked and played a bit it was 36.45, so the true temp was somewhere in the middle I think). Anyway, cm started to dry up this morning and cp is lower so I think it was yesterday. 
Quing very keen to really kick out the phlegm/spleen problem, as I still have to blow my nose each day, even if it is just once, and it's only a fortnight since my cold/chest infection started going. My chest isn't rattling at all, but I'm happy to take her lead.
Started off on my front with needles in my scalp, as normal, some in my upper back (plus a few in-and-outs) and the cup used in 2 positions. 2 or 3 needles in small of my back, plus a few in-and- outs. Heat on my back. 

Over onto my back and, to begin with, 3 needles in my abdomen - in ovary and womb positions I think - a bit of heat on my tummy and a few needles in my lower legs. After a while, she took the abdomen needles out and put more in my lower legs, one in each hand (next to thumb) and one in the top of my head. 

I have the herbal dots in my right ear again. Am also now off wheat - was already avoiding white flour, but I guess I'm now on rye bread, ryvita and corn cakes - which isn't hard as I eat them all anyway. Again, it's for my spleen. 
I have dry herbs once again, although the new batch is different - to help with my post-ov temperatures. It's got lots of leaves, similar to bay leaves, in it. I cocked up my quantities last time and realised on tuesday morning that I only had enough to last til thursday am - oops! Lowered my dose so it's last and had a full dose this morning. I'll be having the new stuff after our friday night curry (minus white rice, naan bread and chapatis, obviously. Bombay potatoes here we come!); they're currently soaking and I'll need to cook them soon. 

Please let it work this month.....
Abi x


----------



## Laummatt

rubyloo said:


> quick question for the more 'veteran' acu ladies here - does acu reduce pmt symptoms? for about a year now i've had the most swollen and painful boobs right after ov until af. no sign of them this month......more balanced hormones perhaps?
> 
> TA!

Hey, Im no veteran but I can say without absolute certainty that acu and herbs have rid me of awful PMS!!! I used to be terrible for 7 days, cramps, headaches, bloated you name it I had it. Now.. absolutely nothing till my AF actually starts, maybe half hour before! Its amazing!!


----------



## Laummatt

Abs - if your off wheat and cant have naan, I seriously recommend gram flour onion bahji!! They are lush!!! and so easy...


----------



## Blue12

Hi ladies I just had my third acupuncture session - I love it! She mentioned today - no raw foods, no beef or pork, no spciy foods (hot), no fried foods, no cold fluids, and no sugar or artificial sugars. I am embarrased to say my food intake isn't the best so this is going to be the most challenging part for me.

Does anyone have any meals ideas that they love?


----------



## rubyloo

Blue - here's one of my fave dinners!

set your oven 180 degrees

1 onion
1 tin of chopped tomatoes
1 clove of garlic (your choice)
mushrooms
pepper (red or green - i prefer green)
1/2 stock cube (or fresh)
dried or fresh mixed herbs
1 pepper (capsicum) chopped
bay leaf

i usually 'sweat' the onion in a little olive oil (+ garlic if you want it), add the rest of the veg and once its softened a bit add the tomatoes, capsicum, bay leaf and stock. let it come up to the boil and simmer for about 5mins.

meanwhile place two chicken breasts in a casserole dish and season lightly - pour the tomatoe mix over the chicken and cook in the oven for approx 40mins (until the chicken is cooked). 

i generally serve this with mashed potatoe or new potatoes.

breakfast - brown rice flakes cooked like porridge with water, stewed apple and raisins or stewed fruit and cooked rice.

lunch is usually home-made soup - my fave is puy lentil, bacon and carrot. soup is dead easy to make for example, gently fry onion and celery until soft then add a whole head of fresh broccoli and one or two chopped potatoes, one stock cube, a bay leaf, season and cover with boiling water. bring to the boil then simmer until veg is soft - wizz up in a blender! i also snack on hummous and rice cakes. 

i will type some more up in due course!!!!


----------



## Blue12

Oh thanks - that is a great start - very healthy


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi All, 

Had 7th session on Thurs eve. Needles in same places (head, belly, hands, feet, legs) and heat lamp on belly too. I told her I couldnt afford it every week at the moment so she told me to just have the herbs once a day and take the black pills as normal (twice a day). Next appointment on 28th. 

I started OPK's on CD13 - no line that day, faint on CD14, darker on CD15, Darker on CD16, dark on CD17, dark on CD18..... whats that all about? My usual Ov day is CD16 and that prob was the darkest line but its still dark....? Will do another one this eve and see what it comes out as - i was hoping I wouldn't have to use the whole 10 OPK's but im 6 down already... nightmare. 

I cant even rem when we DTD (it all a blur)- think it was CD13, CD15, 16,17 & CD18 last night I used a needless syringe (1st time so thought I try something new). If OPK still has a line this eve then we will prob DTD again. 

I went to the Dr this am too and she notice the goitre on my neck right away and has requested a thyroid function test (ive had it done before but never conclusive). She is also sending a ltr to the FS regarding a HSG and clomid - so that will prob take a while to come through but at least ball is rolling. 

Other than all that nothing else to report - wish i was tracking my Temps now, at least I'd know if Ive ov;d yet. Im doing the Sperm Meets Egg Plan this month - hope it works.... mind you think Ive kinda been doing that plan for the past 2 years and no luck - lets hope the acup works its magic soon - i really dont want a HSG....


----------



## bernina

*Abster*, thanks for checking in on me. I tend to go in spurts with the site and when I get away from it for a few days it's so hard to come back because I have pages and pages of posts to catch up on (the Charting Newbie thread grows like weeds!).

Yes, spotting is MUCH improved with the past 2 cycles. Last cycle it stopped on cd 13 and did not return. This cycle, I'm on cd 8 and spotting is all but gone and lots of creamy white cm has shown up in it's place. I believe this was my usual cm pattern before we started ttc and things got all out of balance with the mc's. Really thinking it's more to do with acu and herbs and not the Clomid since I noticed it last cycle before I started taking it. So definitely some good hard proof that acu and herbs are doing something for my body!!

*Fitzy*, how goes the Clomid? I'm on my fourth day of taking it and the only side effect I noticed was hot flashes. They were pretty bad a few times and literally left my underclothes feeling damp from sweat. All in all though not so bad and nothing I couldn't handle. I also think I may be a bit more emotional than usual, just kind of find my patience is short with people. DH has been amazing, I went off on him the other day and he just blew it off instead of getting into an argument with me. When is your midcycle ultrasound scheduled for? I have one scheduled on cd 15. A bit later than I wanted but cd 13 and 14 fell on the weekend and I thought cd 12 was too early. I'm going to start using my Clear Blue Fertility Monitor on cd 10 to monitor ovulation. Will be interesting to see if I get false positives due to the Clomid. Right now my temps are all over the place but hopefully they'll even out closer to ovulation.

*Rubyloo*, I never had bad pmt/pms but have noticed since starting acu that my cramps are much better the first few days of my cycle. Normally I would have to take medicine but obviously with ttc I try to take as little medicine as possible. 

*Reba*, I never could get regular ovulation test sticks to work for me. Part of the problem was user error, I didn't realize first morning urine wasn't the best, or as ovulation approached you should test twice a day. That's why I'm very happy with the Clear Blue Monitor, helps me to know a good 3 or 4 days before ovulation so we can maximize our chances. Best of luck with your thyroid test!!


----------



## fitzy79

Hi Bernina,
I also had hot flushes with clomid during the night and had crazy dreams again on 100mg but other than that was ok. My temps were all higher the mornings after I took clomid too. My CBFM started reading High straight away and think this was def due to meds. I actually have to go for Follicle Tracking on Day 10 as they want to ensure no over-stimulation so that's tomorrow. Depending on what happens I may have to go back again towards end of week. I'm hoping there'll be a couple of lovely follicles ripening nicely but don't want to get my hopes up too much as will be gutted if get more bad news tomorrow:cry: I'll be dying to hear how you get on at your mid-cycle appt.

Have accu on Wednesday..figure it's a good time if tomorrow shows that ovulation within next few days is a possibility!


----------



## misskat29

Hi, just to let you all know......

i have posted on here a few times and have had 6 (ish) sessions of accupuncture and reflexology since beginning of Feb - i also took soy this month for the first time.

Anyway - this weekend i got my BFP!! 

Can't tell you which helped me accu or soy, or both. but either way something has helped x


----------



## fitzy79

Ah Misskat..that's fantastic news!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!!:hugs:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

misskat29 said:


> Hi, just to let you all know......
> 
> i have posted on here a few times and have had 6 (ish) sessions of accupuncture and reflexology since beginning of Feb - i also took soy this month for the first time.
> 
> Anyway - this weekend i got my BFP!!
> 
> Can't tell you which helped me accu or soy, or both. but either way something has helped x

Congrats - I hope it was the acup that helped!!! How long were you TTC? 

great news


----------



## rubyloo

misskat - congrats and a H&H 9 months to you lovely!!!

my temps are doing strange things this month.....looks like i didn't ov after all and am now on cd31. utter, utter crap all round. got acu tomorrow so hopefully she'll be able to kick-start my damned useless ovaries into some sort of action. can't believe that since sep last year i've only had three opportunities to get pregnant. its just so bloody unfair.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Ah Rubyloo thats sucks - hope your just having a Temp dip (implantation dip maybe) and the temps will go up again tomorrow. 

It must be awful only ov'ing 3 times since Sept - i cant imagine that - its bad enough ov'ing every month and still not getting a BFP......

This TTC carry on sucks, big time.... :growlmad:


----------



## rubyloo

it wouldn't be so bad except yet another old school friend has just announced their pregnancy. 


i am just so upset and angry right now. i hate my body and i hate the world. and this is the only place where people actually understand how flippin heartbreaking the whole ttc process is for those of us who have faulty bodies. not even my dh really gets it. 

:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## fitzy79

I hear ya Rubyloo!! My track record of ovulating on my own would be similar to yours...I had three periods from May of last year!

To make matters worse just found out today that clomid 100mg had no effect whatsoever on stimulating my eggies to grow:cry: 

I'm so sad, angry and upset with my body right now:growlmad:


----------



## rubyloo

hey fitzy - so sorry to hear the clomid isn't working. that's really crappy for you. :hugs:

i'm sorry i came on here and got all negative and cross....i just don't have anywhere else! i'm sure something good will happen to us soon :haha:


----------



## abster

Congrats Misskat!

Rubyloo and Fitzy, I'm ever so sorry the clomid's not working for you. Like Reba says, it's bad enough when you have a chance every month. I have to say, you both seem to deal with it very well. As for coming on here and ranting - that's partly what we're all here for. It's certainly the way I use this thread, as I imagine you've all noticed. Here you're understood and no-one's ever going to doubt how heartbreaking and frustrating it is for you. I get angry, angry, angry that some women can just fall pregnant and others have to go through months or years of frustrating efforts, living by their cycle and having to dig deep to be happy for the others. It's not even like we don't want to be happy for them - we just want to be able to be happy for ourselves. 

Rant away. :hugs: TCM will sort you out, it will sort us all out - but the bloody wait!!! Stupid fucking bodies! :growlmad::dohh:
Abi x


----------



## fitzy79

Thanks Abs...at this stage it's been one disappointment after another so any good news could cause potential heart failure for us:haha:

Just imagine how worth it all this will be when we hold our little ones in our arms...keeping that image to the forefront of my mind in the hope it will get me through the dark times:nope:

Accu tomorrow so will see what treats he has in store for me and my messed up ovaries!!


----------



## Laummatt

Firstly, Misskat thats fantastic news!! :happydance::wohoo:

Rubyloo - whats happened? Have your temps just dropped or did they not stay up really at all? 

Fitzy Im really sorry to hear that, I thought of you earlier and I feel really disappointed for you. Have you tried hypnotherapy? My sister swears by it, was gearing up for IVF had tried all this acu etc and one session and shes knocked up! Now she has two natural babies!! She had really high FSH and clomid didnt work for her either, not ovulating etc. Zita West recommends it along with acu, worth looking into. Im going to soon, but no one in my town does it so would have to travel.

Abs - whats happening with you? Your dead right we need to vent and none of us mind listening to the others.. rant away!!

For me... I think Im 1 dpo, small temp rise this am not massive tho!! I hope Im dpo anyway and DH is in Amsterdam on a Uni trip sketching (yeah right!!) and we DTD as much as possible before he went :blush:

And Im also getting lots of announcements at the mo and Im pretty certain 2 more will be announced soon!! Argh!!


----------



## rubyloo

abs, laummatt, fitzy....thanks ladies....felt sooooo rubbish yesterday (not helped by a mega headache...)

anyway, yeah, keeping happy in the face of all these pregnancy announcements is very hard. i just smile and do my best whilst inside i'm crying. life can be very difficult some days.

temps - went up and stayed up (but not as high as usual post ov) then for two days dipped right down and have shot up again this morning. if they stay up then FF will move my ov date to cd31 (yesterday) and no bding happened as dh home late and me feeling like crap. so potentially another chance missed and another LONG wait for the next one. did bd on sunday but think thats a long shot in terms of a chance. also did an opk yesterday (and the day before) and nothing so really very confused. last month when i did opks i got a positive the day before ov....got acu today so that might help clear things up a bit.

:hugs: to all of us x


----------



## fitzy79

Laumatt, I havn't tried hypnotherapy but on your recommendation I'm going to look into it...I've tried everything else so what's another one to add to the long list!!:winkwink:

Rubyloo...great news about temp rise today. I totally understand how frustrating long cycles are and the fact that you think you mightn't have caught egg is so annoying...the lack of positive OPK the last couple days would seem to be a bit at odds with that though so maybe it hasn't happened yet. My temps used to be all over the place in my mega cycles. They were basically annovulatory charts and eventually I would ovulate and a sustained temp rise would be seen but it took a LONG time. Remind me again...how long you been TTC, did you come off BCP and have you been to doc about this?? Just trying to piece together info to see if can give you any advice from my own experiences!!:hugs:


----------



## rubyloo

fitzy - dh and i ntnp from about april last year and actively ttc since sept last year. no bcp ever, used to have 4/5 week regular cycles.....early pregnancy last feb which ended at approx 5 weeks so very early on. since then my cycles have been all over the place. oh well. acu since jan - this cycle v.odd as temps pretty constant in on area but odd jumps. who knows. hope my prac might be able to figure something out this afternoon!

xxx


----------



## fitzy79

Given that you used to have pretty regular cycles it's prob just your body settling down after m/c which must have been horrible. I think accu is prob your best course of action for the moment...no point in medical intevention unless you really need it. If your cycles havn't settled sown in couple more months I would go to doc for advice. At least you know you can get pregnant...WHEN it happens again(and I am positive it will) it might be worth talking to doc about progesterone supplements to help sustain a viable pregnancy.:hugs:


----------



## rubyloo

thanks fitzy - in truth at the point dh and i conceived we were not trying at all (typical!!!) and it was such an early loss it didn't really affect me that much...if it happened again now then it would be another story! i did lose a lot of weight right after which had an impact on my cycles - i think i just need time (and some patience....haha)

anyway, another acu session this afternoon. prac looked at my chart and said regardless of what's going on it would be well to encourage a period seeing as i'm at cd32 with no clear sign of ovulation. she was puzzled at the chart as it is quite different to my other ones, but said it was best to try and get my body to a point where it wasn't pushing beyond a month either to ov or bleed! i did chuckle at this one! i also got very emotional which was slightly embarrasing - she was very kind and understanding though which did help. needles in tops of feet, outside of shins, above knees and backs of hands close to the thumb. will see what the next few days bring.


----------



## Laummatt

Hi Rubyloo, glad to hear youve been to acu today, always makes me feel more sane! So she isnt sure if you ov either?? You have had a crazy cycle but remember even those who ov regularly only do so 10 out of 12 times a year. 

Im rather boringly only 2dpo, it just seems so pointless going through these cycles some months as I know it wont work. DH has gone away so doubt I caught the eggy anyway, not that it would implant!!!! grrrrr... I could also scream sometimes!!!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Girls, 

Rubyloo - I hope your acup DR can get your periods/Ov sorted out for you - such a bloodly nightmare. 

Well I feel really depressed again - i think this happened the same time last month too (the week after Ov) - I just feel like it hasnt worked again and Im thinking about giving up but then I think no keep going - i just dont know how long I can carry on like this. I was thinking back and I went of the BCP after my wedding in 2006, the start of 2007 we were NTNP, the end of 2007 we were more aware of trying, then 2008, 2009 and now 2010 we are actively trying - thats technically nearly 4 years even though I just say we've been actively trying for 27 months... Its just so bloody long - i cant take it anymore. But I know by the weekend or next week I'll be over this wee depression and feel ok again... bloody hormones! :growlmad:

Im 4 or 5 DPO at the moment - not sure cos the OPks were positive for 3 days... maybe I didnt even Ov this month. Fecking sucks! 

Anyway rant over and done with - i feel better now... kind of!


----------



## rubyloo

hey all - temps down again this morning although i didn't sleep too well. am giving up this cycle.....had enough sex to conceive several times over, got a uti, got thrush as a result of the the antibiotics, still no clear sign of ov so - as far as i'm concerned at cd33 i'm out. i prob wont have a period so will have to hang on for ov next month. i was really upset by it all but i have no choice except to come to terms with it and move on! 

thanks for being lovely and keeping me sane(ish) these past few days. onwards and upwards as they say....and good luck to everyone else in theri 2ww.

p.s. this is me taking lots of notice of my body :ignore:

xx


----------



## glitterqueen

HI ladies
Just checking in really on cd2-period came approx 4 weeks after d & c procedure so i think i am lucky some people wait 3 months or more-so i am officially trying again-i am having the period from hell I had really bad pmt etc but i hope i get lucky this month again off work all over my ov time so look out oh here we go again !!!! love to all xx


----------



## rubyloo

glitter - that's wonderful news!!! sorry to hear the pmt monster has got you, good luck with your next cycle xxx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Gald AF arrived for you Glitterqueen (not too often you hear that) - good luck with this cycle. Lets hope Cathy can work her magic on both of us! 

My next Acup is on Monday. 

Hope everyone has a nice weekend!


----------



## bernina

*Fitzy*, I'm so sorry to hear that the 100 mg Clomid didn't work, I'm frustrated and upset for you!! Has the doctor offered you next steps? How long have you been getting acu done? I'm sorry I've forgotten, but are you also taking the TCM herbs? 

*Misskat29*, congratulations on your BFP!! That is wonderful news and more proof that going natural really can work!! A very happy and healthy 9 mos to you and lots of sticky glue!!

*Glitterqueen*, so glad to hear you're able to start ttc again!! Are you going to keep up with acupuncture?

I'm sorry that this has been a rough month for many of us on the thread. BFP announcements from friends and family are always hard to deal with and at least for me it feels like the world is playing a cruel joke when people who weren't really trying or those who only tried for a few months get their BFP. I know no person deserves a BFP over another, and I try not to look at it that way, but it just really stings when it's not you. This thread provides a great place to vent and share what you're feeling without being judged. So if it helps to vent then I say go for it. We're all pretty tough ladies here (you have to be to put up with long term ttc) and there's probably nothing we ourselves haven't felt at one time or another.

A little update on me. I started using my clear blue monitor and the past 3 days have all been low readings, so looks like Clomid didn't cause any false highs/peaks. Really curious to see when I ovulate this cycle, was hoping it would be earlier than usual but it's cd 12 and still no signs of fertile cm, so I'm guessing it will be closer to cd 18 at the earliest. My appt is on Monday (cd 15) and am very curious to see how my body is responding. My problem in the past has been thin lining and small eggs. The clomid should help the eggs but could really thin the lining, so it's a toss up for sure. 

:hugs: to all and an extra sprinkling of baby dust and sticky glue all around!


----------



## bernina

Just had to share these photos of actual ovulation taking place in the human body. Amazing!!

https://www2.babyandbump.com/?id=37.../06/human-ovulation-clearly-photographed.html


----------



## fitzy79

Hi Bernina, thanks for the thoughts...it's lovely to be in touch with people who really understand every bit of the frustration the TTC journey can cause. I was gutted on Tuesday and have been pretty emotional all week but picking myself up a little now. I've been doing accu since mid-December and having weekly sessions for the most part. I'm also taking TCM pills...different ones at diff times in the cycle.

I'll be dying to see how you get on with check on CD15...really hope your body responds well to the Clomid. Have you had any side effects??

I am taking 150mg for one last try and then will be put on injections to see if they can kick my ovaries into gear...such an ordeal!!


----------



## bernina

Only side effects have been the hot flashes the first few days of taking the pills. Haven't noticed anything out of the usual since then. CM seems to be normal although I don't have too much to compare it to because I was usually spotting at this time up until recently.

I really hope your body responds to the higher dose. Are they going to induce a period for you with the medication you used last time (Provera?) 

Do you take your TCM medication while using the Clomid. I didn't take it during those 5 days but started it back up afterwards.


----------



## abster

Hey girls, saw Quing again today. She relaxed a bit when I reminded her my crazy pre-ov temps (check them out - I was ill with a cold from beginning of this cycle and FF won't record my 37.02 and 37.08 temps from the first few days for some reason. Then my temp rose again about CD10, with a sore throat for a couple of days afterwards) were becasue I was ill twice and said my post-ov rise was good, but was concerned about the dip. She expected the herbs to work better for me, although the fact that my temps are generally taken after about 3 hours' sleep does mean that some of them will be on the low side - she told me not to worry too much about temp readings but to take them anyway - I can see what she means; it's good to have the record there, and to be able to see a pattern and read when ovulation occurs, but not to hang all your hopes on them. I'm pleased that my temps are still climbing back up, myself, but reserving judgement on the outcome at the moment. I'm too desperate for pregnancy to let myself really think about it, but more on that later.

QUing asked about my phlegm and it occurred to me that I've not had the horrid cough caused by irritation in the back of my throat for about a week now. Said she'd give me a cup on my back just to keep on kicking out any remnants. Ruddy cold. Damn it, I've just started coughing with a niggly phlegm-like feeling int eh back of my throat. Possibly the result of the cup. 
Right, on my front.... 2 needles in my scalp, cup on upper back, some in-and-uts on my upper back; about 3 needles in my lower back, with some more in-and outs and some hardcore pinching of my lower spine before any of the needles went in. Heat on my back.

Onto my back... Needles in my lower legs (some very strong ones) and one just under my diaphragm for a while. No needles in my abdomen, tried one inmy foot but I couldn't feel it. I had one by each thumb (again, very strong). She put no heat on my abdomen.

Seeds in my right ear again. She's not given me dry herbs. I've been told to finish what I've got and then go back on my old pills (I have 2 unopened bottles of You-Gui Wan - for kidney qi deficiency, 12 twice a day - and Er Chen Wan - for spleen qui, 15 twice a day (dry out the damp, she said). She gave me a little bag of anonymous black pills and told me to take them for the first 3 days of my next cycle but - get this, never heard anything like this from her before - IF MY PERIOD DOESN'T START WHEN I'D EXPECT IT TO I'M TO CALL HER AND SHE'LL SEE ME BEFORE NEXT FRIDAY. Hmmmm... If my period starts CD 27, which is the latest it's been since before christmas, that'll be sunday. If it doesn't start by monday I'll be a bag of nerves but - I'm saying this now so I dont' look like a muppet, right - it's clearly going to start before then because I'm me and that's what happens. I'll be ecstatically willing to take that back and have a good laugh at myself if I'm proved wrong! 
Going back with my OH on Friday morning - his herbs seem to have stopped working as he's been using the same blend for 3 months, so she'll be rejigging them on monday. He's finishing what he's got then drinking lots of water and sleeping plenty til he sees her.

Oh girls...
Sorry you feel you're out already Laummatt. I totally get the screaming with frustration. Where were you in your cycle before he legged it? If you were DTD within 3 days of ov occurring then you have every chance of catching the egg (like most of us though, that's not your issue is it?). Awful, crappy feelings and impatience aside (like all of us, that's a big issue!) try to have faith in the effects of our TCM, whatever else is happening. 

Reba, what do your temps tell you? Are you temping? Damn I can't remember - sorry. The post-ov "it's not worked" feeling is very familiar to me - but you know, however unlikely it sometimes feels, it will happen for you. I think it can be horribly easy to slip into the mindset that for some reason it's never going to be you ( I know coz it's exactly what I've done :dohh:). One day it will be. 

Glitterqueen, it's great to have you back with us! Sorry you're have a cruddy period - Cathy will sort you out though. Roll on the BD!

Rubyloo, you're not kidding about having an awful month are you?! I'm sorry you've had such a horrible time of it. You will ov properly soon, becasue your treatments will sort you out. It's frustrating waiting months, possibly, but it will work and it'll help you in all sorts of ways. Wish it could be easier for you. Just keep using us and we'll return the favour. 

Bernina, I couldn't have (and haven't!) put it better myself. Hope monday goes well and the clomid works for you. 

Fitzy, likewise. How are you feeling now? How hopeful is your doctor that the clomid will work? I really hope it does work for you.

I think that's me done - oh, although Quing asked me today if my OH has had his sperm tested (no, figured that if he was fine before and he's continued having a healthy diet and taking supplements since I started shoving them down his throat in november, he'll still be OK now). I'll be talking to him tonight, see what he says. 

Have a good weekend girls :hugs:

Abi x


----------



## rubyloo

hi all!

its been a tough one this month for us all......bernia and fitzy, i really, really hope the clomid (along with TCM) kick in soon and get your pesky ovaries going. goodness knows what's going to have an effect on mine - trying so hard to keep positive though.

abs - i like what your prac says about the temps. i hate having to take mine every morning because it means the first thing i end up thinking about is babies!!! i know my prac wants me to temp because it helps her - so i'm trying to keep that in mind and not read too much into them. 

well, according to FF (and the bloody great thick red crosshairs) i ov'd on cd31. i'm not holding my breath as my temps have been all over the shop this month. it just dawned on me that i've had a lurking sore throat for about 2 weeks now which might have something to do with my pre o temps being significantly higher. anyway, hit 36.7 this morning which is my 'classic' temp after i've ov'd....although i'm not holding my breath! slightly tender boobs are also a good sign. DH and i dtd two days before so i doubt very much anything has happened and certainly not getting my hopes up! 4dpo and expecting af on easter sunday.

DH and i had a long talk this morning and i pretty much told him everything about my thoughts and feelings regarding TTC. it was also interesting to hear things from his point of view. i think, like lots of men, he worries about money (we moved last year and have a bigger mortgage) and would like to be able to conceive without all the pressure e.g. have good regular sex without protection and hey presto! a baby! lol!!!! i did chuckle - men are so wonderfully simple some days.....its not that he doesn't get it, he just wants it to feel more natural. he's also worried that my fixation isn 't healthy. i did have to laugh at that one - and agree. i know its not - and God! what i would pay to go back to my carefree, baby-wanting free mid 20s! there is nothing i would like more than to feel like sex one night and that translate into a viable pregnancy. anyway, i have to temp because on the ongoing acu but i think i might try to calm things down a bit on my next cycle and see where that goes. i know we've done the NTNP thing in the past - and didn't get very far - i think i'm just going to have to listen very carefully to my body and observe all my fertility signs on the quiet then pounce on him at the right sort of times! 

and once again - my thanks to EVERYONE on here who takes the time to read and give a damn xxx


----------



## Laummatt

Hey girls, not got a lot of time to post but just wanted to say its so good to have a place to come and talk about our crazy lives. Strangely feel like I can tell you guys more than I can my own friends and family.. Sorry to hear your all suffering this month, but abs!! that at least sounds hopefull even if you dont catch this month she obviously thinks that you can now!!

Im not really sure when I ov, 5 dpo I think but the temps look a bit odd the 3 days before that too, maybe I'll try and get on FF and see what you guys think.

Take care will catch up properly later x x x x


----------



## Laummatt

Hi

Just input this on FF, hope it works. I thought I ov day 18, what do you think??

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29bb9b

Im a bit rubbish with checking CM as I find it hard to tell after BDing!!!! Even if it was the day before so days 15 to 17 I did have some EWCM just not much and only on the cervix, day 14 was obvious if you know what I mean!!

I dont know why Im too worried cos AF either turn up or not, obviouskly the latter would be preferred!


----------



## glitterqueen

Bernina
I absolutely am continuing with the accupuncture- i firmly believe thats what helped the last time and it managed to stop my bleeding after d& c and also gave me my period after 4 weeks when some people take months. I really hope i get caught fast this time cd 4 and counting !! I am going to try that sperm meets egg plan this month to give myself the best chance x


----------



## abster

Hey Laummatt, I'd say going from both your temps and cm that you ov'd on CD14. 
If AF doesn't turn up before tomorrow morning, my LP has increased to 10 days and counting (10dpo today). Not thinking any further ahead than that at the moment because I can't bear the thought of the disappointment. But I'll be contacting Quing tomorrow afternoon if the slag bag's still not turned up, like she asked me to, becasue I assume she'll want to give me something different to what she gave me on friday. You're right Laummatt, it's very positive that she said what she did to me on friday.
Part of me wonders if she was hedging her bets on friday, or doesn't like to raise her women's hopes too early if she senses something's happening. Obviously I didn't just commit that to print though, did I?!
The seeds in my ear are hurting me when I press them, meaning work needs doing. Can't think if this is normally the case when AF is approaching. My breasts are both a little tender round the outside, which they weren't when AF approached/had arrived last time.
All in all, let's aim for a longer LP.
I'm off to get ready to watch Brian Cox. I've always gone for geeks - never been out with anybody that wasn't an engineer or a computer scientist at some point, bizarrely, and my OH is a brainiac geek. Even my best mate Debbie's a comp sci geek. I'm all arts though, but suddenly physics makes sense, as much as I think it ever could to me, and astronomy seems exciting. Anyone else watching it? He's a truly amazing teacher. Must say though, it's helpful that he's so easy on the eye!
Hope everybody's well. Very quiet on BnB today.
Abi x


----------



## Blue12

Hi ladies,

I have had a very emotional weekend - just this whole ltttc process. I was wondering if I was felling this way because I was going for acu - every monday and friday and then she said I should/could reduce to 1 time a week so I didn't go this Fri and I cried most of the weekend.

How often do each of you go for acu?

:hugs2: thank you...


----------



## Laummatt

Abs!!!!! OMG keep us posted, this is great!! Ive got everything crossed for you. I know what you mean tho, just cant even entertain the thought for too long in case of heartbreak.... but looking up!!!

Blue - I only go fortnightly and I used to spend my time counting down to it, felt like I really needed to go, but the last time I was ok. Weird effect, hope your feeling better today xxx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Blue12 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have had a very emotional weekend - just this whole ltttc process. I was wondering if I was felling this way because I was going for acu - every monday and friday and then she said I should/could reduce to 1 time a week so I didn't go this Fri and I cried most of the weekend.
> 
> How often do each of you go for acu?
> 
> :hugs2: thank you...

Hi Blue

I was going once a week but was too costly so going once a fortnight now - and I was pretty emotional last week myself - it sucks this TTC carry on - we all know how you feel. Im not sure if its the Acup thats making me more emotional though.... maybe???


----------



## RebaRezzelba

abster said:


> Hey Laummatt, I'd say going from both your temps and cm that you ov'd on CD14.
> If AF doesn't turn up before tomorrow morning, my LP has increased to 10 days and counting (10dpo today). Not thinking any further ahead than that at the moment because I can't bear the thought of the disappointment. But I'll be contacting Quing tomorrow afternoon if the slag bag's still not turned up, like she asked me to, becasue I assume she'll want to give me something different to what she gave me on friday. You're right Laummatt, it's very positive that she said what she did to me on friday.
> Part of me wonders if she was hedging her bets on friday, or doesn't like to raise her women's hopes too early if she senses something's happening. Obviously I didn't just commit that to print though, did I?!
> The seeds in my ear are hurting me when I press them, meaning work needs doing. Can't think if this is normally the case when AF is approaching. My breasts are both a little tender round the outside, which they weren't when AF approached/had arrived last time.
> All in all, let's aim for a longer LP.
> I'm off to get ready to watch Brian Cox. I've always gone for geeks - never been out with anybody that wasn't an engineer or a computer scientist at some point, bizarrely, and my OH is a brainiac geek. Even my best mate Debbie's a comp sci geek. I'm all arts though, but suddenly physics makes sense, as much as I think it ever could to me, and astronomy seems exciting. Anyone else watching it? He's a truly amazing teacher. Must say though, it's helpful that he's so easy on the eye!
> Hope everybody's well. Very quiet on BnB today.
> Abi x

OMG I read you other post at the weekend but didnt get a chance to reply - I hope your acup DR sensed something with your pulse..... Its very exciting..... Did AF show up yet.... please say no..... :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Laummatt said:


> Hi
> 
> Just input this on FF, hope it works. I thought I ov day 18, what do you think??
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29bb9b
> 
> Im a bit rubbish with checking CM as I find it hard to tell after BDing!!!! Even if it was the day before so days 15 to 17 I did have some EWCM just not much and only on the cervix, day 14 was obvious if you know what I mean!!
> 
> I dont know why Im too worried cos AF either turn up or not, obviouskly the latter would be preferred!

Hi Laummatt - it looks like Ov was CD15 but not 100% sure though.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi All 

8th Acup session this evening - thank god - i missed it last week (seen as Im going fortnightly now cos too costly). I wish I could afford a weekly session cos its very relaxing. 

I dont have much to report - no real signs or symptoms (just the usual pains and twinges but nothing concrete). Id say im out again this month - surprise surprise!!! :growlmad: :nope: :growlmad:

Think Im 9DPO today so too early for implantation maybe so I doubt if Cathy (my acup Dr) will be able to tell anything with my pulse - bummer! AF due on Easter Monday - brilliant! :growlmad:

JUst a little update to this post - just went to bathroom and spotting has started already - 9DPO.... this fxxking sucks!


----------



## fitzy79

*Reba*Sorry to hear about the spotting...how s%#t. Any chance it could be IB...know it's prob just clutching at straws. Is your luteal phase usually that short and do you usually get spotting this early??

*Abs*Good God girl..I don't want to sound too excited but I am!!Will be dying to hear what happens at your next session although totally understand how hard it is getting hopes up only to have them come tumbling down. Thinking of you hun :hugs:

*Laummat*Reckon CD15 looks like ov to me too. How you feeling?

*Blue*I do weekly accu and have found that it has really balanced me emotionally...used to have such build up of tension/hormones and it would all come crashing out is one big meltdown once I couldn't take it anymore BUT not so since started Accu...Thank God...and OH breathes a huge sigh of relief!!:haha:

*Glitter*Welcome back :witch: That was great going only having to wait month for her to rock up. Hope this cycle is going ok for you x

I've had a lovely relaxing weekend and have gotten over my major disappointment last week. Keeping the chin up...it's a tough road but giving up will do nothing!! OH bringing me on a surprise night away today and I am excited. Bit of pampering and total relaxation will do us a world of good!!


----------



## bernina

*Fitzy*, glad to hear you're feeling more positive this week. Bring on a fresh start and good things to come!

*Abs*, 10 day luteal phase so far, looking good!!

*Reba*, I'm so sorry that you're starting to spot. My body did that for the last 5 months and towards the end was spotting both pre and post ovulation. I'm not sure what helped with my spotting but I really believe it was acupuncture and the TCM herbs. The cycle the spotting stopped my practitioner started me on a new supplement called Vitanica Pregnancy Prep. You can read about it here and see the ingredients: https://www.vitanica.com/supplements_10.htm Definitely discuss the spotting with your acupuncturist, there are things they can do (needles and herbs) that can help but it could take a few months. :hugs:

*Blue*, I also go weekly for acupuncture. The cost is dear and has cut into the money I normally put into savings but I'm not willing to give it up yet.

Mid cycle ultrasound is this afternoon. Over the weekend I thought I felt ovulation approaching but clear blue fertility monitor continues to report Low. Also haven't had any fertile quality cm but did notice my cervix is high and feels like it's getting softer. Really hope those eggies are rippening up nicely.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

fitzy79 said:


> *Reba*Sorry to hear about the spotting...how s%#t. Any chance it could be IB...know it's prob just clutching at straws. Is your luteal phase usually that short and do you usually get spotting this early??
> 
> wait month for her to rock up. Hope this cycle is going ok for you x
> 
> I've had a lovely relaxing weekend and have gotten over my major disappointment last week. Keeping the chin up...it's a tough road but giving up will do nothing!! OH bringing me on a surprise night away today and I am excited. Bit of pampering and total relaxation will do us a world of good!!

Hi Fitzy - well I was looking back and the spotting can start any where from 9DPO to 12DPO but usually around 10DPO so this is nothing unusual for me - and I was half think IB but thats just clutching at straws as you said - i can feel a tightening in my stomach like AF coming so I am 99.9% sure its just my normal spotting. And I thought an IB would be more pinkish and just a little bit where as mine is light brown. Its very early to be happening so I really need to mention this to the FS again when I get my appointment with her - which going back previous appointments might not be for another 6 months. Maybe I could get some progesterone cream or something that might help - will def be asking her for Clomid too. 

Hope you have a lovely relaxing night away - would love a pamper session myself. :flower:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

bernina said:


> *Fitzy*,
> *Reba*, I'm so sorry that you're starting to spot. My body did that for the last 5 months and towards the end was spotting both pre and post ovulation. I'm not sure what helped with my spotting but I really believe it was acupuncture and the TCM herbs. The cycle the spotting stopped my practitioner started me on a new supplement called Vitanica Pregnancy Prep. You can read about it here and see the ingredients: https://www.vitanica.com/supplements_10.htm Definitely discuss the spotting with your acupuncturist, there are things they can do (needles and herbs) that can help but it could take a few months. :hugs:
> 
> [Mid cycle ultrasound is this afternoon. Over the weekend I thought I felt ovulation approaching but clear blue fertility monitor continues to report Low. Also haven't had any fertile quality cm but did notice my cervix is high and feels like it's getting softer. Really hope those eggies are rippening up nicely.

Hi Bernina - I have mentioned the spotting to the acup DR and she gave me different black pills a few weeks ago but they havent done the trick either - maybe she will change them again when I go back this evening. And she also but needles in different places to help the spotting but nothing seems to be working - which makes me think my problem might be worse than i think (endo). I will continue with the acup for another month and see how that helps - just want to see some noticable difference cos its alot of money to not be benefiting from it. 

Hope the ultrasound goes well and you have loads of ripe eggies waiting for you.... :thumbup:


----------



## abster

Nothing yet... 11dpo/cd29. I used to have cycles of 25, 27 or 31 days before having #1. Continued roughly the same once they came back in Sept 08, but the last time I had a cycle longer than 27 days was june last year (31). 
I'm not doing anything until I get to 31 days - might test on wednesday night if still nothing. Not taking any notice on symptoms, although I know what they are, because I started getting them regularly once I started charting in august and was twice taken in by them and horribly disappointed when the hag arrived. For the moment I'm :ignore: so don't anybody tell me to test. I want to wait til I'm pretty sure and won't talk to Quing til I've got to 31 days (after all, havent' I been after getting a longer LP as a means to getting pregnant?!). 

Thanks for all the positivity! I'm expecting it all to go tits-up though, as it has been for the past 17 months! Less disappointing that way.Do I sound like a nutter? 
Abi x


----------



## rubyloo

abs - i've got everything crossed for you.....everything xxx

blue - i cried like a complete loon during acu last week. tends to release stuff (i pent things up terribly - maybe some of my problems stem from this?!) i would just keep going with it and just let yourself cry. it is good!

reba - how crappy about the spotting. not what you need at all. i spotted mid cycle again this month but fortunately the acu i had stopped it. i've also noticed spotting a couple of days before af the last two cycles but hope the acu will control this too. i know its hard but try and keep positive....:hugs:

if FF is correct then i'm 6dpo with quite a major temp dip. this month is odd because i usually get mega sore boobs right after ov but not this time - i do, however, keep getting quite unpleasant stabbing pains in them esp round the sides....but who knows. depending on what my temp does in the morning FF might move ov date (again....seriously...its a comeplet mare...)

aside from that my mum was rushed into hospital this morning with a problem with her heart. she has no history of heart problems and her blood pressure is fine. my dad kinda brushed things aside and said everything was ok, but i could tell he was really worried because he kept talking and he never talks much on the phone. i'm feeling really wobbly about it all - my mum is quite old - and now in a state of panic that she'll die before i manage to get pregnant......its probably my worst nightmare. don't mean to sound all doom and gloom, sorry. anyway, so feeling super emotional and super fragile and will prob cry like a baby in acu on wed. great. 

i sometimes feel like i just wish the world would stop, for five minutes you know? this year has been crap so far. please someone have some good news soon!!!!


----------



## bernina

Ultrasound went well. Lining is nice and thick at 12mm, I guess 8 is considered good so I think my acupuncture is doing it's thing and the Clomid doesn't seem to have hurt things in that department.

Took them a while to find my follicles but eventually located the dominant one on the left side. Looks like it's around 18mm (I forget exact size) and he said it's looking good. They continue to grow about 2mm/day so I should ovulate in the next 2-3 days if all goes well.

No guarantees of course but at least I know we have a real shot this month. Told me to keep up the Clomid for another 4 cycles (if needed) and then to come back if not preg by that time. Also when I do get my BFP will go back and determine if progesterone or other support is needed to maintain pregnancy. Was very pleased that he brought that up on his own as I was wondering if I should go on it as a preventative measure due to previous losses.

So now DH and I need to get down to some baby making sessions over the next few days!!

Can't wait to share the good news with my acupuncturist tomorrow. Really think I owe her for the nice thick lining and lack of spotting!!!


----------



## rubyloo

bernina - that's wonderful news! so glad the acu and clomid together seem to be working for you xxx good luck and enjoy baby making xxx :happydance:


----------



## abster

Hi girls, sorry I'm not replying to anybody at the moment - am in a rush now so am planning to get back to everybody properly later today.
Well, I was right not to get excited, bitch got me this morning, cd30. So I had a 29-day cycle with an 11-day LP. Forgive me if I'm not celebrating a slightly longer LP at the moment, but I'm pleased really. You know how it is... Have just ordered a home sperm test from access diagnostics. He hardly drinks, doesn't smoke, has a predominantly veggie diet with plenty of seeds, fruit and veg, exercises, wears boxer shorts and has been taking various supplements I've been giving him since november. GOing to get him a high-strength antioxidant to cover everything and help with his psoriasis too. 
So no 2010 baby but 2011 here we come. I'm glad I kept telling myself there was nothing doing the last couple of days.
Abi x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Ladies 

Abi - what a balls AF showed up - but dont despair.... onwards and upwards.... More :sex: for you. Maybe the longer LP will help you this cycle. :thumbup:

Bernina - Thats great the ultrasound went well - hope you get lucky this month - we are def due another BFP on this Thread.... soon! 

Rubyloo - sorry to hear your mother is not well - hopefully its nothing too serious. Take care and try not to stress too much. x 

Well I had my 8th Acup session last night. Told her I was spotting again so she put a few needles in my wrist which i think is suppose to help - it might off cos not too much this am when i got up - must go to loo now though cos can feel AF pains. Other than that she just put the needles in the usual places - head, legs, feet. I was a bit cold though so every time i started to drop off a shiver came over me and i woke again - so wasnt the most enjoyable but still nice to just lie somewhere quiet and calm for 50 mins!!! 

Anyway lets all hope and pray for our BFP's this month - we deserve it now!


----------



## fitzy79

Abs  Sorry to hear she got you. Know exactly what you mean when you say you're glad you didn't get hopes up too much because it's so hard when it all goes tits up!! Yes I know it's little consolation but an 11 day LP is considered ok...you're past the 10 day watershed...who knows what next month will bring?? In the meantime big :hugs:

*Bernina [/B You don't know how happy I am to hear your good news. Nice thick lining and a Big Fat Follie..I am impressed..it's what I aspire to!! Enjoy the BD'ing and go catch that eggie*


----------



## rubyloo

abs - so sorry to hear the old cow got you. i'm impressed with your attitude though, not letting the build up get to you and all that! nothing wrong with a 2011 baby - it's what we're all looking at now i reckon. and an 11 day lp is brilliant...lots of time for your body to do what it needs to do to support a baby x 

i promised myself i'd be pregnant by the time i'm 30 - i've still got 8 months but i'd much rather be close to having a baby by that time. oh well!

my mum is out of hospital and ok - they are not sure why her heart was doing funny stuff (done all sorts of tests and no apparant reason....), anyway, she phoned me earlier and it ws good to hear her sounding alright. i was defo shaken up by it all....

my pregnant best friend is fast approaching her 8th week. i can't believe its going so fast....i'll never catch her up at this rate....


----------



## bernina

Ruby, so glad to hear that your Mom is doing better, can't imagine how scary that must have been for you and your family. 

Abster, sorry the hag got you but I really am happy about the 11 day lutueal phase. Mine is at 12 days and acupuncturist and dr don't seem concerned about it's length. Hope DH's sperm analysis comes back sky high of quality swimmers. Sounds like he's doing everything right.

Baby Dust and Sticky glue to us all!!


----------



## rubyloo

OH FOR THE LOVE OF.......

just got a + OPK. a little smiley face grinning back at me. i didn't have any left but when i went to the loo earlier (tmi warning) i was more than a little 'moist' shall we say :blush: just absolute tonnes of blummin' EWCM. quick trip to ASDA and back - hey presto. so FF has changed its tune AGAIN this cycle. time to jump on the bding bandwagon once more.


----------



## abster

Thanks for all that girls :hugs:

*Blue* - I say go with the emotions. I've never been able to hide my feelings and have never tried to learn how to either. Bottling things up never helped anyone. I've heard it said that all sorts of alternative therapies can release a lot of emotion - certainly reflexology, massage and acu. 

*Rubyloo* - very glad to hear your mum's OK :thumbup: What a relief for you! Do you think it's possible it may have been some kind of panic attack? My uncle was rushed to hospital possibly having a heart attack last year and the thinking is that it was a panic attack, pure and simple.
Good to hear you're nice and moist (hope I'm not making myself sound inappropriately interested in the workings of your hoo-ha :blush: You know what I mean. Get in there! Ruddy FF. I had to override it this month; it told me I ovulated somewhere between CD 13 and 25. Why, thank you. :dohh: 

*Bernina* - great news about your lining and follicles! :thumbup: I know what you mean about having a shot. Lots of luck to you!! Reba and Ruby are right - we really need some astoundingly good news on here... soon!
I've not told OH I've ordered the sperm kit yet, just figure it'll be less hassle than trying to get him to go to the GP. 

*Reba* - hope the needles are helping with the spotting. I really believe it'll help clear it up for you; it can just take a little while to sort you out, as I'm finding. If we're all patient for each other, maybe we'll forget our own reasons to be impatient. 
I reckon whoever gets pregnant first needs to start the TCM got me up the duff thread on the 1st Trimester board. What do you think?!

*Fitzy* - Where are you in your cycle now lovely? Are you taking the provera again, to bring on a bleed? Do your FS and you have a plan? Higher dose of clomid? Sorry I can't remember :hugs: TCM will do it for us all - I'm certain the herbs I took helped with my LP. 

*Shaerichelle* - how're you doing? Not seen you on here in a little while. 

*Glitterqueen* - how goes the build-up to ov? Fingers crossed!

Hope I've not missed anybody out :flower:
Abi x


----------



## fitzy79

Hey Abs,
Yeah am waiting on period now after provera. Then it's 150 mg of Clomid(third time lucky and all that!!) and if that doesn't result in ovulation it's injections for me!! :shrug: Up the Duff with TCM...Bring it on!!


----------



## rubyloo

hi all!

fitzy - fingers crossed for af then the 150mg dose of clomid.....sounds like your ovaries need a good kick to get them into action!

abs - my mum had something called an 'aortic filbrulation' (?????spelling?????) which means the top bit of her heart wasn't actually beating properly, or something...anyway, just spoken to her again and she seems fine, just very worn out. at least that's one less thing to worry about! as for your interest in my 'hoo ha' haha::haha::haha: oh that made me laugh) it kinda goes with the territory of ttc. its all about our bodies and more specficially about that part of our bodies!

managed to bd last night - no chance this am as DH slept in and had to rush off, but will try again tonight. the advice on my CB digi OPK packet is that you have sex on the day you get your smiley face and the day after. ....not much more i can do really. oh, and still waiting for a significant temp rise but am expecting that tomorrow. watch this space!


----------



## lulu79

Hi ladies

I haven't been on here for a little while as have been on holiday. DH and I thought we needed one after the year we've had (we haven't had one since losing Gabriel last August). Unfortunately the old witch got me on holiday but it was much easier to cope with in paradise! Although I had 2 days of spotting before AF it only lasted 3 days with NO spotting after! Amazing!! I normally spot up to CD12!

I think I said before that I have decided to stop using OPKs and 'try to relax' (easier said than done!) - well I think my ov came forward this month (though obviously I can't be sure). Interestingly I also stopped the Bvits this month - I think they may have delayed my ov. There was a post on here about this topic a while back...

Anyway hoping to get some acu in soon - I haven't had it for a couple of weeks due to holiday. I'm feeling more positive this month so we shall see how things go.

Baby dust to everyone - I will try and catch up with the rest of this thread.

Love Lisa x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Lulu - thats great about the spotting - i too spot up to about CD12 and I know last month it was a wee bit less (post AF) so hoping this month it will be even lesser. However saying that I started spotting pre AF at 9DPO so a bit disappointed in that. It was very light for the past two days and I was even hoping that it might go away but low and behold it got heavier today so nothings changed in that department. Fecking spotting makes your period last for ages - poor DH is always deprived when ive got AF..... :winkwink:

Glad you had a nice holiday too - think I might be due one of those soon also - need some sun - lacking in Vitamin D :haha:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

abster said:


> Thanks for all that girls :hugs:
> 
> [*Reba* - hope the needles are helping with the spotting. I really believe it'll help clear it up for you; it can just take a little while to sort you out, as I'm finding. If we're all patient for each other, maybe we'll forget our own reasons to be impatient.
> I reckon whoever gets pregnant first needs to start the TCM got me up the duff thread on the 1st Trimester board. What do you think?!
> 
> Hope I've not missed anybody out :flower:
> Abi x

Abi - Think the acup might of made the spotting less for the past 2 days (i was half hoping it was going away and I was finally going to get my BFP) but unfortunatly it got heavier today and the old familiar feelings of AF coming started too - oh well another month of trying! 

I cant wait for the TCM got me up the duff thread..... I wonder who will get to start it???? 

Other than that nothing much else to report. Should be due AF on Monday but the spotting started earlier so maybe Saturday - happy Easter to me! 

Reading the Radine Lewis book im gonna get some extra vitamins this month and get more health foods into me. Also gonna bath feet in hot water ever night and use a hot water bottle or heat pad on my stomach. And do some femural massage to get the blood flowing to the uterus. Will also try to get out for a walk most evenings - if this bloody weather picks up. And I might try to avoid too much :sex: until day before OV - save the little :spermy: up for a few days!


----------



## rubyloo

hello lulu! i often get mid cycle spotting and sometimes also spot for two days before af. i have found acu to be really effective in this respect - i had mid cycle spotting earlier this cycle and it stopped the day after acu. it really is great stuff.

reba - fingers crossed for you this cycle....defo like the idea of saving up the :spermy:! they do say doing too often depleats the little swimmers!

acu this afternoon. lovely, relaxing session. my prac was thrilled to hear about the positive opk and also about the EWCM - apparently lots of this shows good, strong Qi which is what i've been lacking. she is still a little mystified by my strange cycles, particularly in view of my cycle history which was previously nice and regular! she is confident, though, that continued treatment will sort it all out. had needles in the tops of my feet (liver energy), outside of my ankles, inside of shins and on my ovaries - these ones really pulled and were quite achey. a couple of 'in outs' on my stomach and i was done. she was very pleased with my pulse - didn't need any heart points doing this week. got a session next week then she's away on holiday. she said the week of my cycle she would be missing is the least important.....and is going to keep things crossed for conception this cycle. just gotta jump on DH again tonight, which is going to be tricky as he's stuck at work until late and will be a) tired and b) grumpy when he gets home! (nice undies might be required :winkwink:)


----------



## bernina

*Ruby*, how confusing, but glad you were able to identify potential OV and hopefully get in some quality BD'ing! Will your Mom require treatment for her condition? Glad they were at least able to figure out what caused it. Sounds like you had a wonderful acu session yesterday. Speaking of achy acu points, when I had my acu on Tuesday she put a needle near my left ovary (the one the fertility dr said I would ovulate from within a few days) and it hurt soooo bad. I actually yelled out, which normally at best I just kind of hold my breath. No clue if it means anything or if she just hit a nerve but I like to think that it was a result of a nice ripe eggie in the area. Hopefully a great sign for both of us since we seem to both be around OV at the same time.

*Abster*, I agree, DH will probably be more open to "testing" at home instead of going into a dr or having to drop off a sample. Best of luck when it arrives.

*Fitzy*, don't usually say this but hope the witch finds you asap so you can get back to making some nice ripe eggies with the higher dose of Clomid. I really hope this works out for you. I read something that I took as positive the other day on a fertility site. It said that if you're under the age of 40 that it's usually a matter of finding WHICH fertility medication will work for you and not IF they will work at all. 

*LuLu*, good to hear from you again and hope you had a wonderful vacation. Awesome news on the post AF spotting, def a very very good sign. Acu is definitely working it's magic for you. I'm also considering stopping the b-50 complex I've been taking. Really hoping to move my ov forward.

*Reba*, also good news for you on less post AF spotting, I'm guessing it's a very good sign and that your post ov spotting may now start to lessen as well. Isn't acu awesome! What new vitamins are you going to be getting?

Fertility monitor went straight from Low yesterday to Peak this morning, no High in between. Very confusing as I haven't noticed any ewcm, only what I would describe as water creamy. Hope that's enough to give the swimmers a fighting chance. Have also used pre seed every time we BD to try to make up for the lack of fertile cm. If I have 3 days of sustained high temps FF should list today (cd 18) as ov. Very excited about that possibility because that would mean ov has pulled forward from cd 21 to cd 18 which is just on the late side of normal!!! We BD last night and the night before and plan to tonight as well. I think DH may be a bit depleted so really hope we get some strong swimmers. I checked my cervix last night and it was very high and very swollen, which is why I made sure we BD last night. This morning (when I got my peak) it's still high but feels a lot more firm so it's possible I may have ovulated yesterday afternoon and monitor is just picking it up today. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend, and hopefully a long weekend for many of us. Supposed to be in mid 70s today and mid 80s tomorrow. Very unlike Michigan in early April but definitely not complaining. I have a feeling spring is going to be a good time for all of us. Here's to new beginnings :flower:


----------



## rubyloo

massive temp leap this morning so ov date CD40. not had a cycle this long since last september. very odd all in all - last cycle i managed to ov on day 29, still ages but CD40??!!!! oh well. can only keep everything crossed now in the hope a sperm has met an egg and they are doing the right thing in order for me to be pg. don't think i can cope with these stupid cycles much longer. if its the same again next cycle then i wont ov until May!!!! grrrrr :growlmad: 

how's everyone else doing today?!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi all - well nothing much to report from me - still spotting away (on to day 5 today) Ive had about 6 days max spotting before so not sure how long this will last (hopefully AF will show this eve or tomorrow) - not that I want her to show at all and especially not tomorrow when i will be going out on the town (nothing worse than feeling like that on a night out). And even worse showing the day after a night on the town when i might have a little bit of a hangover!!!! Oh well - C'est la vie... Im sure a huge easter egg will make me feel alot better. :haha:

I might take a HPT with me this weekend just incase the witch doesnt show (i dont know why Im thinking like this cos this cycle is no different to any other cycle Ive had Im just living in hope.... need to get that idea out of my head cos it will all end in tears! 

Oh and just found out another friend is pregnant - and Im nearly positive another friend might be telling me her good news at the weekend also - fecking sucks. She started trying in Jan and I havent seen her since then and she is the type to fall by looking at sperm so no doubt she is - really hope she isnt though cos she was really cocky last year when she said she was gonna start in jan and that she would most def fall pg the frist month cos shes so fertile etc... felt like kicking her in the fandango but i restrained myself - she didnt know about my problems of course at the time (she does now though). :growlmad:

Anyway hope you all have a nice Easter and get loads of chocolate eggs to see you though the next cycle.... must be good for our moods! x


----------



## Laummatt

Hi girls, hope your all ok. 

My period is offically late...... I really have been distracted this month and not thought about it much at all for over a week now but......

Anyhow, I've done a HPT (POAS addict whe I get the chance) and I really think I can see a faint line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So Ive pee'd on two more and they all look the same.. 

I've been feeling crampy but not quite AF, not right....... OMG could this actually be happening. Im going to test again in the morning...............


----------



## abster

Hello girls... looks like Laummatt's answered your question about who'll be starting the TCM got me up the duff thread, Reba! Obviously early days and you'll be really cautious, but congratulations!! :happydance::happydance::flower::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9:
(Obviously the celebrating could all be about a lovely long luteal phase as well, which is also good, just to keep bases covered :thumbup:). I think what kept me sane this week was telling myself I wasn't - although I didn't get anything like close to a positive test, or any test at all come to that. Now I'm seeing 2 days added to my LP as a lovely-ish thing. Anyway, fingers crossed for you!! 

Hey Lulu, hope the break was really good for the two of you :hugs: - and hurrah for the reduced spotting :happydance::happydance:. Got any more lovely acu lined up?

Reba, dont' you take a test with you!! If you want my advice, don't ever do a test or start thinking it might be a possibility until after your period is due. Helps to keep me sane doing it that way. Boo for the spotting and I hope it gets sorted out very soon :hugs:
I'm with you on the announcements thing - I had another one today, from friends in australia, about their 3rd one. (I like fandango as much as hoo-haa :rofl::rofl::rofl: ) 

Bernina, yay for the high cervix and BD bonanza! :happydance:

Ruby - wow sorry ov happened so late. Fingers crossed for you, obviously, but if it's not to be this cycle, please try to keep your hopes up about what the acu can do for you. :hugs: 

Will write up today's acu soon, but for now, I'm off.
Abi x


----------



## Laummatt

Hey...
Well 7 tests later and its def a BFP :happydance:

I dont even know what Im thinking, I feel kind of shell shocked. I havent been very good this month either, eating what I want too much coke, cakes etc. I did start drinking green tea and taking Guaifenesin, also was put on new asthma medication which helps dampen my immune system.. who knows what helped, something did. Obviously the TCM rocks!!!!!


----------



## lulu79

Laummatt said:


> Hey...
> Well 7 tests later and its def a BFP :happydance:
> 
> I dont even know what Im thinking, I feel kind of shell shocked. I havent been very good this month either, eating what I want too much coke, cakes etc. I did start drinking green tea and taking Guaifenesin, also was put on new asthma medication which helps dampen my immune system.. who knows what helped, something did. Obviously the TCM rocks!!!!!


Ohmygosh I just logged in to see this - CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: so so so so happy for you. This is amazing - what a wondeful thing tcm is. This has given me such hope. If I remember correctly you have very similar cycles to me (short cycles and 7-8 dayLP??). I really hope I'll be joining you soon on the pregnant with TCM thread. Here is to a healthy and sticky little bean.

xxxxxx


----------



## rubyloo

laummatt..........:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

what WONDERFUL news - your very own little Easter egg! i'm so pleased for you. just what this thread needed - a BFP to keep us all going!

all thoughts and prayers with you for a H&H 9 months xxx


----------



## lulu79

Hi everyone,

well I just logged in and saw Laummatt's news - how wonderful! Sending babydust to all of the rest of us.

Hope you are all having a good easter break. Abster - I need to get some more acu booked in. Unfortunately I can only see my acupuncturist on a Friday and the bank holiday has meant I couldnt see her yesterday. I am going to call first thing Tuesday to hopefully get something booked in for next week.

Well quick update - even though I havent been using OPKS etc I think I actually ovulated yesterday (CD15/16) as LOADS of EWCM and tummy cramps. I haven't had much/any EWCM over the last few months so hopefully this is a good sign even if my ov wasn't brought forward. Also the tummy cramps were much less painful than the last few months. This month I stopped the BVITS so I will have to see what/if any impact this has on my LP. I am so hoping that my LP would increase to at least 10 days - though Laummatt's news has given me more hope.

Reba - Sorry to hear that the spotting seems to be dragging on. I know how horrible it is. Makes it really really hard to try and 'relax' and forget about this whole ttc lark. It is a constant reminder.

Ruby - sorry to hear about your mum. I hope she is doing ok now.

I hope everyone has some good stuff planned for the weekend?

We picked up our furbaby last week and she is keeping me very busy. A great distraction from ttc!!

Love to you all x


----------



## fitzy79

Laummatt said:


> Hey...
> Well 7 tests later and its def a BFP :happydance:!

Oh Laummat I am just so happy for you!!:happydance: Congratulations and hope you have an uber-sticky bean who is snuggling down for a comfy and healthy 9 month journey!

This thread really did need some more positive news...now girls we just need to follow suit and head over to Up the Duff with TCM:haha: to ensure Laummat doesn't get lonely:hugs:

*Reba* Hope the spotting has either stopped or turned into proper flow.

*Rubyloo* Ovulation is ovulation...even if it did happen late. My cycle before starting accu I didn't ovulate til day 106 and after just 4 sessions I ovulated on day 60 of next cycle. So really did weem to work for that. Great that you managed to BD at the right time and hope you have good new to share in a few weeks!!

I'm still waiting on :witch: Hope she hurries up. No accu session for me this week but will be back next week. Still taking the pills!


----------



## Laummatt

Thanks everyone, seem surreal at the mo, thought Id be really excited but Im just holding back as its still so early.

Lulu, yes I did have a 7 day LP, 6 some months. I think it extended last cycle but I didnt temp that month so only guessed, and this month it worked!! 

I've been having acu once a fortnight and the raw herbs. Along with lots of other self prescibed stuff!! I also just got my referral to a FS, funny how that always happens...

Really hoping it sticks, sending plenty of babydust all about. Want you to come join me.... SOON!!!!


----------



## abster

Quing fitted me in on friday morning, so I didn't have to miss a session.

She was pleased about my 11-day LP. She said she'd spoken to somebody about temping and that 4-ish in the morning is too early really (like FF says) and that I need to do it about 6/7-ish every day. I reminded her that 3 hours' sleep and a regular temping time very rarely coincide when you're ttc #2, to which she said that I needn't worry too much about temps then, just do them when I can. 

Lying on my front, I had the scalp needles, some in-and-outs on my upper back and a few needles in my lower back. Lovely heat on my back.

Lying on back, I had 3 needles in my tummy (ovaries and uterus) and several, very heavy, needles in my lower legs. Topped off with needles by my thumbs, one at the top of my nose (I was a bit mucousy last week). Heat on my tummy.

Guess what? Quing reckons my spleen is cured (in a good way, I've not pickled or smoked it!) and my liver's pretty much OK; it's just my damp retention and useless kidneys that need work still (think my cold uterus is a lot better, doesnt' really feel cold to the touch now). I'm allowed to drink a bit too!

Back on the dry herbs - theyr'e pretty much the same as at the beginning of my last cycle, but I'm not havin a problem with them now I'm mixing agave nectar with it once I've heated it up.

Laummatt, once it's sunk in are you going to head over to 1st tri and set up an "Up the duff with TCM" thread, or do you want to wait for a couple of us to join you?

Happy Easter everybody! 
Abi x


----------



## bernina

Hi all, hope everyone had a very nice Easter. 

*Ruby*, sorry ovulation was so late, but at least you did ovulate which is great. Fingers crossed that one of those sperm had a hot date with ms. eggie!!

*Reba*, hope you're doing well and that your spotting gets less and less with each cycle. I suffered with it for months and I know how unbelievably frustrating it is. 

*Laummatt*, yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :dance::dance:!! I'm always so excited when I get to break out the dancing smiley face!! A very happy, healthy and sticky 9 mos to you!!!

*Lulu*, yeah for ovulation and ewcm!! I also stopped the b vits recently to see if they were to blame for pushing back my ov so far. Congrats on the new furbaby, pictures please!!

*Fitzy*, looks like the Provera worked for you, see you're on cd 2 today. I really really hope the higher dosage of Clomid gets things moving for you! 

*Abster*, that's wonderful news about your spleen and liver. Hopefully with those on the right track your body can focus more energy on correcting the damp and the kidneys.

Fertility Friend has indicated ovulation on cd 17 which is great news although my chart is not looking at all like it usually does. My post ov temps haven't been nearly as high as past months and I had no ewcm and only a little bit of what I'd call watery/creamy (was clear not cloudy though). We used a full plunger of pre-seed each time we did the BD around ov but I also feel like maybe we didn't get enough quality BD'ing in. I know from my chart the timing looks good, but 2 of those times DH was a bit dried up. He swears something did come out every time, but lets just say things took a LOONG time to finish and that usually indicates a depleted store from my experience. But I know, it only takes one swimmer to fertilize the egg, so fingers crossed there was a strong one on the team. Probably a side effect of the Clomid, but I had strong shooting pains around my left and right ovaries starting on cd 17 and lasting I think until cd 20. I could see if it was only on the left side where I think I ovulated from, but to have them on both sides was confusing. Also, I don't normally get pains like that so no clue what that was all about. Maybe Clomid made a stronger ovulation and therefore a stronger corpus luteum is pumping out progesterone (although you wouldn't know it by my temps).


----------



## Minimin

Hi ladies, 
I do pop in and out of this thread and need to catch up on alot of posts :blush:

I am currently going through my third miscarriage- a blighted ovum at 7 weeks. I have always thought my cycles were ok at 29-30 days and 15-17 days for ovulation (BBT, CMFM and CM monitoring) This being my third loss in almost 9 months when I am nearing my first loss due date is unbearable.

I have Dr Lewis' book and on first read thought my BBT said my LP is ok. with my B/O diagnosis I am inclined to think being 37 my egg quality is low and seeking ways to overcome this. Once again I have come up on TCM. I now think my erratic temps post ovulation may suggest a compromised egg quality. 


Ok- so longwinded but I know googling will give me 100+ clinics in London (or surrounding areas) I want to start with ones that people may have tried and tested. Is there anyone who has a good acupuncturist and TCM in the London area?

I am googling away and top start with I came up with https://www.kai-acupuncture.co.uk/index.html

Also Inga Heese came up through another thread
https://www.londonacupuncture.co.uk/practitioners.asp

I would really appreciate a recommendation or perhaps someone your acupuncturist knows.

thank you so much-:cry:


----------



## fitzy79

Sorry Minimin...not living near London so can't help you there but am sure one of the other girls will point you in the right direction.

I am so sorry to hear about your losses....it must be so difficult. Thinking of you and hoping accu and tcm can do something to help :hugs:


----------



## bernina

Hi Minimin, so very sorry for your losses. And I totally understand your feelings as the due date for the first loss draws near. :hugs:

Sorry I'm not from London but I'm sure others will have some info for you soon.

Regarding egg quality, my acupuncturist recommended Royal Jelly to help with that (you can read more about it online). It can take up to 3 mos to work so if you decide it's right for you make sure to start as soon as possible. I tried taking the fresh stuff that I got at the whole foods store, but couldn't stomach the taste. Now I take freeze dried capsules with the rest of my vitamins. I use the YS Organics brand. 

I am very pleased with the treatment received and progress made with my acupuncturist. I started back in mid January and at the time I was spotting both pre and post ovulation and now (fingers majorly crossed) it appears to be gone. My ovulation has also moved forward a bit (was cd 22 for several cycles, now at cd 17/18).

I really do think that acupuncture along with visiting your regular doctor or fertility specialist will provide you with some answers and treatment that can help boost your egg quality and get your hormone levels where they need to be at all stages in your cycle.

Best of luck and look forward to following your journey!


----------



## abster

Hi Minimin, I'm ever so sorry for your losses. I hope you and your OH can find a way to cope with the miscarriage you're having at the moment; the anniversary must make it all the more difficult. 
I can't recommend anywhere in London, as I don't know anywhere, but you could maybe try searching places approved by/affiliated to the British Acupuncture Council (think that's what it's called). You should be able to google it I think.
I definitely believe that TCM can help to rebalance your body. It may seem like a long way off at the moment, but it will happen for you.

Great that you're oving earlier Bernina!

Love 
Abi x


----------



## Minimin

Fitzy, Bernina and Abster- Thank you so much ladies :hugs:

Will definitely be looking into Royal jelly as it has come up several times in my searches. I will also make sure where I go is affiliated by the BA- Thanks for that- My DH has a friend who knows someone {:shrug:} Who couldnt get past 7 weeks and is now 12 weeks after visiting an acupuncturist. I have asked DH to get those details as soon as poss.

I read a paper on CM and fetility and noted they talked about picking up problems in the first part of the cycle from BBT- I monitor mine but really was focusing on the post ov phase I know a drop could mean MC and low temps could mean low progesterone or something. Having gone back and with the idea that I may have low quality eggs I wonder if there is something in my follicular phase? :shrug:

Anyhoo- that is me just bantering my thoughts. I am off to the EPU tomorrow- Some more bleeding and pain but I really want this over with. If they can confirm the pregnancy has passed I will not have a D and C otherwise I am considering this.

Hopefully at the end of the week I will have a consultation booked. I'll keep you posted ladies :hugs:

Minimin


----------



## rubyloo

hi Minimin - what an awful place to be. i'm so sorry. i'm afraid i can't help with the London search either, but would always suggest going with a recommendation and it sounds like you might have one of them. either way, look for someone who specialises in fertility issues - that's what i did. i read up on her online, including testimonials, then emailed her with my issues. she just does acu no herbs or anything but, apart from my very long irregular cycles which have yet to be sorted (i've only had about 8 sessions since jan....) any other problems such as mid cycle spotting have been bought under control. they do suggest that you'd need treatment for a minimum of 3 cycles, preferably 6, to really see results. based on her suggestions i've also made all sorts of lifestyle and dietry changes so be prepared for this! do keep us updated :thumbup:

right - as for me, i've got acu this afternoon. 6dpo and naturally its dragging like the devil! swing between feeling really positive to utterly miserable about it all. doesn't help that i'm on the school hols for two weeks and have more time and space to obsess :dohh: i hate this whole emotional rollacoaster with ttc - keeping that bit of your heart open to the fact that you might be pg, whilst making sure your firmly in control mentally to cope with the fact that you're probably not, ready to embrace yet another cycle. what a mare!!!

xxx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi All - I havent been on here since last friday so it took me a while to catch up with all thats happening. 

Laumatt - fantastic news for you - congrats. Hope you have a H&H 9 months :flower:

As for me the spotting went on for 5 days and then on day 6 (at 6.30am) i woke with terrible pains and AF had arrived. The painkillers didnt work either (i needed Nuerofen but didnt have any in so had to do with Paracetamol). Took two and brought a hot water bottle to bed - which usually helps but it didnt either - lay in pain for an hr and half then took another 2 tablets and finally got back to sleep. Got Neurofen in the afternoon then which did the trick. So onto cycle 28 for me.... brilliant! 

Im starting to think the acup isnt working for me.... I dont want to give up but the cost is outweighing the benefits at the moment - £80 every week for 7 weeks and now £80 every fortnight and im no better off - still spotting, still in pain - maybe its just not gonna work for me! I dont want to give up but at the same time cant seem to justify it - at least if the spotting got better I'd keep it up but onto 3rd cycle now with acup and no better. Im onto 2nd day post AF spotting now too. 

Oh and as for finding out about friends being pregnant - the girl I thought was gonna be telling me at the weekend did - shes 7 weeks gone and I got it out of her.... And my other friend told me she has started too. Very happy for them but pissed off too - for myself! 

I need to read back and see what the rest of you have been up to - alot of posts to catch up on!


----------



## abster

Hey Reba, don't give up on it; as Ruby said to minimin, it's normal for it to take 3-6 months. There's no reason it won't work for you. You're in the same situation as me, in that we both left it a long time (14 months for me) before starting TCM, so we have all the backed-up desperation on top of a normal wait of a few months for the needles etc to work their magic. There's no reason it won't work for you. I suspect you may have got into the same mindset as me, where you almost don't believe it can happen to you. Things will change for both of us!
Remind me, do you have the Randine Lewis book? What are you diagnoses from your practitioner?


----------



## bernina

Minimin,

Another thing that can impact egg quality is taking too many painkillers (ibuprofen is supposed to be bad). I used to pop probably 6 ibuprofen during AF and since I read that they could impact egg quality I try not to take anything unless I'm absolutely miserable, and then I take tylenol (acetaminophen) instead of ibuprofen.

According to my fertility specialists my eggs were not maturing properly before ovulation and my lining was quite thin. I was ovulating (confirmed with bbt) but the eggs were likely not viable. The dr did an egg quality test (day 3 test) and it came back just fine (I'm 32) so he determined that most likely my hormone levels were off. He prescribed Clomid this cycle and at my ultrasound on cd 15 I had a good sized follicle and a nice thick lining. I'm sure the Clomid helped with the egg size but the thick lining was most likely from the acupuncture.

So I guess that's my long winded way of saying you could very well have a problem with your follicular phase. Acupuncture may be able to help but don't be surprised if your dr wants you to try Clomid or some other fertility drug. I started acupuncture so I wouldn't have to take those harsh drugs, but I was desperate and wanted to maximize my chances.

Best of luck honey!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

abster said:


> Hey Reba, don't give up on it; as Ruby said to minimin, it's normal for it to take 3-6 months. There's no reason it won't work for you. You're in the same situation as me, in that we both left it a long time (14 months for me) before starting TCM, so we have all the backed-up desperation on top of a normal wait of a few months for the needles etc to work their magic. There's no reason it won't work for you. I suspect you may have got into the same mindset as me, where you almost don't believe it can happen to you. Things will change for both of us!
> Remind me, do you have the Randine Lewis book? What are you diagnoses from your practitioner?

Hi Abi - I know its hard - i dont want to give up but as you say I just cant imagine it ever happening for me. I know I need to give it another few months at least, after all the spotting has been going on for years and years so it will prob take a while to rectify itself.... but the waiting is killing me! 

Yes I have the book and according to that i have nearly every problem.... but mainly Kidney Yang Deficiency with spleen Qi def and a few others like Blood Statis and cold uterus. I think my Pract said I had kidney yang and spleen deficiency - must confirm that with her on Monday (my 9th session). 

I started Well Woman tablets at the weekend and got DH Wellman (thankfully he agreed to take them). I might invest in Bee pollen too and maybe some other things as suggested in the Radine Lewis book - at this stage I'd try anything (was contimplating Soy Iso tablets too but might leave them.....). I wish I could just relax and say who cares if I dont have a baby for another 3 years but I cant - i just feel like everyone is passing me by (my sisters, my cousins, my friends, even my niece - they are all having babies and by the time I have kids their kids will be 10 years old and have no cousins to play with...... i think Im more stressed than I let on to be honest. I need a 2 month holiday in the sun and forget about the TTC carry on for a while - wish i had the cash to do that......


----------



## abster

Hey Reba, what you say about the way you feel sounds just like me. I know I'm very, very lucky to have had #1 already, but I still feel utter desperation about #2. 
I can't remember what dietary guidelines you're following so far, but I'm following a lot of the guidelines in the book - wheat and dairy have gone (except milk in my tea and butter on toast; eating mainly rye bread, which I really like), along with sugar (as much as I can - am instead using honey and agave nectar). Also not having white rice (processed), cold drinks (except for the odd bit to take my supplements, and my chocolate flavour soya milk - drinking hot drinks, including water, all the time), not drinking much alcohol; not having spinach (cooling); not having caffeine (drinking decaf or herbal tea and have found a coffee substitute called No-Caf, as coffee's very volatile and not a good idea even when decaf); trying to have lots of spicy food - using cumin, cinnamon, curry, chilli etc (tricky when my OH is having to avoid spicy food to help get rid of his psoriasis, caused by excess heat!); given up fruit juice and just having pieces of fruit, except the ones that are supposed to be "cold".

Supplement-wise, I'm having:

*Wheatgrass* (30 sachets of Urban wheatgrass cost £20 and I have one a day - supposed to be very good for fertility as it helps reduce acid levels in the body to make the womb a friendlier environment - the better it tastes, the more alkaline your body. I'm sure it'd work if you had one sachet every other day - I certainly think it's helpful. Recommended by Randine.
*Spirulina* - full of essential minerals and amino acids - another one recommended by RL.
*Pregnacare Conception* - I was using pregnacare but switched tpo the conception one becaus it contains l-arginine, which RL recommends taking.
*B-100 vitamin B complex* - I ummed and aaahed about continuing with it as it hadn't done anything for me, but then decided it wa a good idea to have the B-vits if I'm off dairy.

I use a hot wheat bag/ hot water bottle every day (tummy pre-ov, back post-ov). I think my uterus has warmed up now - doesn't feel colder to the touch than the area above my tummy button any more - but am still doing it for my kidneys. I also think my feet might be feeling warmer now, although it's difficult to tell, with the weather warming up. 

I think giving up the dairy did a hell of a job for me - I'd had a horribly runny nose and cold-like symptoms for ages and now hteyv'e gone (it's great to have a symptom like that, which goes so obviously!). It helps that Quing's told me my spleen seems better now.

If you follow the dietary guidelines you'll find they really help, I think.

The thing about ttc is that it's a big decision to make about something that is fundamental to human existence and , really, is what we're built to do. Once you've started trying you just can't "not be bothered about it" and you can very quickly feel that your body just doesn't work properly. It will sort you out and help you to have the baby you're longing for. 

In the meantime we just have to keep reminding each other, all of us, that this is the case. We also need to help each other cope under the barrage of good news about friend and family pregnancies, because it can be very difficult not to feel slightly antagonistic about it sometimes.

We've just got to keep it together! (Easier said than done, we all know). 

On another subject, my OH did his sperm test the other night (it checks your count and motility and gives you a positive or negative result - and degrees of this - depending on both factors. He was about mid-way through the positive test results (it's a colour-matching exercise at the end, measuring your dyed sperm sample against a colour card). Figured he would be OK, but at least we know that now. 

Abi x


----------



## abster

Minimin, hope you're doing OK :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Abster! :hugs: back to you and what an inspiring post :flower:
I'm looking for that strength- I passed my sac at the EPU- They confirmed I had passed the sac- I saw it and thought I had passed it and took it to the nurse. I asked them to test it but they wont-(say there is no need as a b/o means chromosomal abnormalities??) anyway they wont do anything for 6 weeks- wait to see if I pass the rest and in 6 weeks make sure everything is ok. I am emotionally and physically tired and will post more tomorrow :cry:
I am ok- medium/heavy bleeding and pain- but ok. Am so sorry to put this on you ladies.......................


----------



## rubyloo

Reba - i'm so sorry you're feeling so low about things. however things seem at the moment they will get better. to use some eastern philosophy nothing lasts forever, and that includes the crappy stuff. life a is constantly moving cycle of ups and downs. i know it might seem like one big down for you right now....:hugs: i also understand the money aspect of it all. i'm training as a homeopath and at the moment most the cash i would normally be saving towards paying my tuition is going on acu. but, i've made a decision to follow this route for a while (possibily even a year) and see where it gets me. 

9th session of acu yesterday. as i was 6dpo she only used a few needles - one between my eyes, on each on the backs of my feet and outside of my ankles. couple of in-outs on wrists and inner arms. i fell asleep for a good 30mins during it all. my energy levels have been quite low and i keep getting breathless when doing anything active (including walking upstairs)....i mentioned this to her and said that, along with a stuffy nose and general aches made me feel like i was brewing something. she had a good feel of my pulses and said there was nothing in them that suggested a virus or the like was lurking. i figure its prob just me unwinding as its the hols (the only advantage of being a teacher!!!!) she also thinks the late ov this month compared to last month is prob a delayed reaction to all the stress that was going on during the previous cycle, which would make sense. she is also pleased with my charts which show my temps post ov being nice and settled, not erratic, and with a good, big thermal shift at ov. at least this phase of my cycle seems to be good! if only i could sort out the follicular phase.....! 

anyway, no acu next week as she is on holiday - although i am to call her if anything happens on the bfp front. i'm not holding my breath on this one though!

minimin - :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi All

Minimin - Im really sorry to hear about your loss - it must be pretty hard for you. :hugs:

Rubyloo - thats good the temps are not erratic - hope you get some good news this month. 

Abi - I havent changed my diet too much to be honest. I think thats one thing i might need to do. Its just that I never thought my diet was that bad - i eat about 2-3 fruit per day (not every day but 5 out of 7), i eat 2-3 veg per day too. I probably have too much bread and milk though which i will cut down. Will get rye bread and rice milk this week and have that. I would have cereal most mornings and have lots of milk in that so should cut it out. 

I just started the Wellwoman tablets and have been taking folic acid for about 6 years now (my sister is a trained midwife and got me on them a long time ago). I was taking EPO (up to Ov) and flaxseed after Ov and Bvits last year but no joy with either of those so gave up. I think I will go to the health food shop this eve and get some Royal Jelly, Spirinula and Wheat grass (if i can afford it) - its all very expensive this TTC malarky. 

I am more positive today again - just go through phases - im gonna try to not think too much about ovulation days etc and just DTD with DH when I feel like it and enjoy it more instead of it being a chore (it can get that way after 28 months)! 

Hope everyone else is doing well??


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Well i just call the DR to make sure a letter had been sent to the FS requesting a HSG and the receptionist said the letter went to them on the 22nd March but that she would call the FS to make sure they received it and to see how long the wait was. She just called me back to say they received it but that there is a back log (must be lot of women in NI with the same problems as me) and that the waiting list is 21 weeks...... :growlmad: ..... thats mental - i cant believe its that long. I really hope they look at my file and bump me up on the list cos ive been trying for so long... Nightmare - oh well I guess the acupuncture will have to continue for another while yet - id love to get a BFP before then but what are the chances... slim to none! pissed off now! :growlmad: :nope: :growlmad: :nope: :growlmad:


----------



## mamaxm

hi girls! mind if i join you? i'm not getting acupuncture (YET! still trying to find someone..) but i am taking herbs, maca/redraspberry and femaprin. thought about royal jelly too, i'm just unsure about how much to introduce to my body at one time. 
abster, what you've said about a cold uterus/cold feet is really interesting.. my whole family calls me frog toes because the circulation in my feet is so bad, my feet are always freezing.. maybe that's a problem with me too!
hope y'all are doing well :hugs:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Mamaxm :flower:

I just started Royal Jelly and Spirulina today - taking some chinese herbs too and Well woman tablets. I thought the same about taking too many things but Im so fed up and desperate at this stage I'd try anything. :wacko:

Hope you find an acupuncturist soon - its really relaxing. :thumbup:


----------



## Minimin

Hey ladies :wave:

Like you reba- I am ready to try anything. I told DH if I have to hang off the Eiffel Tower with just my knickers on I will do it :thumbup:

So I found this acupuncturist- a guy recommend by DH's friend who know someone who couldnt get past 7 weeks pregnancy and now she is 15 weeks!

I spoke to the guy and he is seeing me tomorrow.

For those ladies in London- He is based in ARCHWAY- pm me if you want to know.

I looked at his website and he runs a clinic there which looks fantastic. Charges £60 for tomorrows consultation.
So I told him my history and he will probably go over it tomorrow. He said as I am miscarrying we should work on my Kidney energy as it is probably low. He asked when we would ttc again and I said as soon as poss so he said to come in asap to sort Kidney energy out. I am rather excited about seeing him as I feel as if I am finally getting some decent help.

are there any questions or things I should ask him?


----------



## abster

You're very welcome to join us mamaxm! The more the merrier. Check out Randine Lewis's book, The Infertility Cure (I got a very cheap copy 2nd-hand on amazon) - a wonderful intro to TCM and would also help you to find out what's going on with you as it contains a very comprehensive questionnaire. Full of dietary info too, so even if you don't[ find somebidy soon you coudl start doing all sorts to help yourself. Good luck! Hope to see you on here often.

Reba, you sound more positive today - the black moods can hit like a train, can't they? I really recommend the dietary changes; they'd help you no end. I have soya milk light ( the alpro one really lovely, not sweetened like the others). I have some rice milk, but haven't got round to trying it yet. Fingers crossed that you notice the difference very soon, I'm sure it's helped me a lot. 
Sorry about the huge queue of people waiting for treatment - like you say, fingers crossed you won't need it!


Minimim, you sound more upbeat today. Really pleased to hear you've found a practitioner. Hope you really enjoy it - I love it and I'm sure it'll help you. The Randine Lewis book I mentioned earlier is wonderful - it has a chapter in it about recurrent miscarriage and why it can happen / how TCM helps. I've learnt loads from reading through it/dipping into it. Want ot hear about your first session straight away! 

Ruby, great news about your temps! Mine seem to have levelled out a lot this month too (might help that few are missing, but let's look in the bright side, eh?!). 

My own bit of good news is that today, CD11, I have ewcm! Woohoo! Small steps, I know, but better than nothing. Girls, we're all getting there :hugs:

Jojo-M, where are you? You seem to have disappeared. Hope everything's OK :hugs:

Abi x


----------



## abster

Quing seemed pleased with my chart, despite the holes - #1's been ill with a cold the last few days so the nights haven't had more than 3 consecutive hours of sleep in them! I've been puttign tea tree oil on my chest twice a day, to avoid catching it from her. 

Started off on my front with the usual 2 needles in my scalp, a few in my lower back and one in the top, for my immune system. Also had a few in-and-outs in my upper and lower back. The heat on my back was just beautiful.

Once on my back, I had 3 needles in my abdomen (ovaries and uterus) - very heavy ones - loads in my legs and 2 by my thumbs as well, after a little while. 
Heat on my tummy. 

Hadn't had the ewcm at this point, but Quing's got all geared up for ovulation with a new lot of herbs for me, which are cooking as I type. I have the seeds in my right ear again and am feeling hopeful. I told her about my lack of sex drive a couple of weeks ago and she told me today to to try to really enjoy it (if I'm honest, I really could make more of an effort to enjoy it. If she believes it'll help, that's good enough for me! I'll have to start thinking about it now, to get myself worked up for later :blush::haha:).

Lots of love - and enjoy the weather, if you have the beautiful weather we're getting where I am. 
Abi x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning Ladies, 

How was the weekend for you all? The weather was amazing - so I topped up on some Vitamin D... :coolio:

Minimin - I laughed when I read the Eiffel Tower bit - I'd do the same myself if it would get me a BFP! :haha:

Abi - yeah im alot more positive the past few days - I was just going through the usual monthly moods! Trying to stay positive and think well if it doesnt happen this month who cares and just relax and move onto next month. Tying to not think too much about ov dates etc (easier said than done though). I know what you mean too about the sex - it can turn into a bit of a chore but im trying to think the same and enjoy it and forget that the little swimmers need to be making their way to my egg etc etc..... I will get pregnant some day - i have a good 8 years left in me!!! I could have 5 kids in that space of time.... 2 or 3 would do though! 

Well Im CD 10 I think - 6-7 days to OV...... Ive been taking royal jelly, spirulina, chinese tablets, herbs & wellwoman. I also have cut out the dairy (just started today), having Alpro Soya milk on tea and cereal. Gonna get rye bread also and cut the wheat out too (if i can). Gonna try to lose a few lbs too - could do with shifting 7lbs (1 stone would be great but would be happy with 7-10lbs) so gonna start count points Weight Watchers style! Gonna go for a walk every day too and get a bit more active (especially in this weather)! Ive also been soaking my feet everynight in hot water and using a hot water bottle on belly. 

9th Acup session this evening so will update on that tomorrow.


----------



## Minimin

Hey ladies! How are you all doing?
Sorry I didnt get to update my first Acu session...Have come to my Mum's for the week and my niece and nephew are keeping me entertained to say the least...

Ok so get yourselves a :coffee: before starting this...:blush:

So the acu guy took my pulse- noted he used three fingers and read both left and right side. Looked at my tongue but didnt say anything (I forgot to mention I scrap my tongue daily- will do at next session). He asked about general health (fine) periods (fine) and MC currently going through (which isnt too heavy and painful now I have passed the main tissue and clots) He asked about stress (low- other than ttc) and PMS symptoms (moderate)

He has diagnosed me with a Kidney energy deficiency (Didnt specify Yang or yin) and did some acupuncture. He placed needles near my inner ankle. side of my knees on lower leg and upper side of my knee beginning near my thigh- my left one was a strong point and I would feel it more- I felt a line of 'electricity' down my leg to my foot. He placed three in a line going down from my mid-line at my navel and then one in the web of skin between each thumb and index finger--he said the point on my right side was very strong and I felt as if I was getting a little electric shock from that needle to my right index finger. He also placed needles at the crevice of my elbow on the inner side. Then he placed a heated lamp over my abdomen and left me for about 40 minutes. All points were on my front. He wants to see me again in a week to see how I am getting on and then two weeks thereafter until we conceive after which it will be weekly until I am 12 weeks. I did note that the strong points left tingling for a while after and in the evening my left hand and arm where really tingly and felt rather weak. I had the same feeling up to my upper shoulder and it all went by morning :shrug:

He gave me four bottles of herbal tablets. They are in Chinese so I can not make head nor tail of them :(. They are all round and black with one set being slightly bigger than the others. Two of them also taste rather rank :( To be taken twice a day. Does anyone have any idea what they could be out of interest. I will ask this week when I go though- nosy ole me. He said the herbs will probably change as the sessions go on.

He has advised us not to ttc again until three months to allow my body energy to go up. he suggested doing something more than Yoga so I sweat- though I will be sweating with Hot yoga which I plan to hit with a vengenance once I have stopped bleeding. He suggested jogging, swimming and walks.

I have to not have too much ginger and chilly hot foods- also suggested fish but I am a veggie so I dont really want to go down that route but will if I have no change in a few weeks. 
DH is going to get his swimmers checked and is possibly going to start acu too. But I am sick of trying to get him to do something constructive about ttc. argghh

Phew- long post- I hope you didnt fall asleep for the length of it. Comments are welcome as I have no clue what points he stimulated or the pills I am taking. All I know is they're tons of them and I should rattle if shaken! I have been given qualitative measurements of half a cap full or 2/3rds of a cap full so hope I am taking the right amounts


Thanks for reading :)


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Minimin - is there a name on the tablets you are taking (written in English - not chinese)...and when I say english i mean using the alphabet not the chinese symbols?? I was taking small black tablets called Nuan Gong Yun Zi Wan for the first few weeks and have move to a differnet batch now (cant rem the name of them though). I just typed the name into the internet and got an explanation for what they were - the current onces are to warm the uterus I think....


----------



## rubyloo

hi all....

abs, have to agree about the amazing weather - bit cooler today but glorious sun again! good also to hear about your EWCM. watched 'the great sperm race' yesterday on youtube....EWCM literally acts as a ladder for the little spermies to 'climb' up to your cervix so this is just brill...

minimin - very pleased to hear your acu session went well. do take all the advice which is given!

reba, hope you're doing ok too.

oh, and on a final note lookes like i might have a bean in residence.........but v.early days so just holding on.....:cloud9:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

OMG Rubyloo - thats fantastic :happydance: - how, what, when... tell us all!


----------



## Minimin

Rubyloo :wohoo:!!!!!! Fantastic news. Did you do a hpt? :yipee:

RebaRezella- I have nothing in English on the bottles!!!! other than the number 60! I will have to ask when I go there. He may have given me something to help with clearing my uterus out as I m/c last week. I am still bleeding but not very heavy- still red but there. With my last MC I didnt bleed as long so maybe this time he is making sure it is 'cleaned" out as much as possible. My DH was with me last time and as we were in a rush to get out fo the clinic I didnt have time to ask him much but rest assured I will be the next time I go!

p.s all the pills look the same- except some are smaller. :shrug:

x


----------



## abster

Rubyloo - (very cautiously, of course - it's a very quiet happy dance they're doing!) :happydance::happydance:. Fingers crossed for you, lovely :hugs:

I've heard of the great sperm race, but not seen it. I found on saturday night that ythinking about sex for a while beforehand worked really well (maybe this explains why men, who allegedly think about sex every 10 seconds or so, are known to describe evern rubbish sex as great sex?!!). Ewcm seems to have kicked in properly now, so roll on tonight (get thinking, Abs!).

Glad you've been feeling more positive again over the last few days, Reba. I know what you mean about your outlook. Sometimes I know that I'll obviously be pregnant again one day and there's no need ot worry - I'm doin all the right things, blah blah. Other days, I'll get a flash of knowing that it's going to happen for everybody else but never again for me, and the easiest way to describe the feeling I get is abject terror/misery. Just got to stick with the positive thoughts, becasue we know they're right. Easier said than done, but very true. In 8 years you could well have 3 kids - the thing to remember is that although TCM can take a while to work it's magic, as it's not a quick fix, in all probability once your body's been brought back into balance and you've had your first TCM baby you'll have no issues falling pregnant with more with no help from anybody at all. 
You've def done the right thing, cutting out those foods. Should help you even more. You may well find that cutting out the wheat and dairy and walking more will see some weight drop off you. I'm having gluten-free pasta instead of normal - taste-wise there's very little difference.

Hey Minimim, great acu write-up! The tablet names will be on the bottle sides in both chinese and western alphabet. Sounds to ma like you have a kidney yin deficiency, if you're being told to avoid ginger and spicy foods - with a kidney yang deficiency you're advised to have more of them and avoid cold/cooling foods. (Yin is the colder, pre-ov energy and yang is the warmer post-ov energy and if they are in balance you'll produce the right amounts of oestrogen and progesterone and ov will occur pretty much in the middle of your cycle). Do you ov early and have a long post-ov (luteal) phase? I can't recommedn the RAndine Lewis book, The Infertility Cure highly enough - she explains each imbalance very clearly and goes into great detail about dietary dos and don'ts for each issue you may have. 
Self-help ideas in a nutshell (from Randine, not my guesswork!): 
*Kidney essence deficiency (this covers both yin and yang deficiencies):*
Do not have caffeine or energy drinks
AVoid alcohol
Take rest and relaxation time each day
Don't smoke
Eat as mush as possible of: black beans and legumes, kelp, parsley, spirulina, chlorella, blue-green algae, wheatgerm, wheatgrass, string beans, mulberry, millet, tofu, raspberries, walnuts, wild rice, chestnuts, black sesame seeds, lycium fruit, adzuki beans, yams, gelatin, corn. 

*Kidney yin deficiency*
A diet for kidney yin deficiency requires:
wheat and wheatgerm, bulgur, tofu, millet, barley, rice, amaranth
asparagu, black beans, kidney beans, red beans, string beans, mung beans, peas and chickpeas, bean sprouts, aubergine, 
seaweed, chlorella and spirulina
fruit - apples, bananas, raspberries, blackberries, grapes, lemons, mangoes, mulberries, melons, pineapple
eggs

Avoid use of dry, pungent, acrid spices (pepper, curry, horseradish etc)

Increase use of soy adn flaxseed oil
Don't overexercise - too much physical exertion depletes yin
Don't take saunas or do bikram yoga - excess heat may further deplete yin.

Hope this helps. I'm veggie too - don't feel the need to start having fish as the dietary changes you can make without it will make a big difference (I've missed out recommendations for meat and fish as we're both veggie).

Keep in mind that the average you shoudl expect to wait for TCM to work for you is 3-6 months - and Randine recommends to some of her patients that they stop TTC for 3 months to let the body heal. It makes a lot of sense to give your body a break when you've had such an awful time TTC. 
Bu thte book! It's awesome (no, in case you were wondering, I'm not Randine Lewis!). 

I have needles above my ankle bones on the inside, but there's aoint for the and on my lower legs, but not on my knees - which tells me again that yours seems to be your kidney yin. Quing started off by telling me i just had weak kidneys, but once I had the book ( she recommedned it, to teach me more that she can explain) and sked her more questions, she told me more. I always have them in my thumb skin flaps - and yes, theyr'e very strong points! 

Abi x


----------



## rubyloo

Reba...just been feeling a bit off for the last couple of days. i have been refusing to symptom spot but two things which stand out were finding my fave fruit (grapes) tasted sour, bitter and horrible - although according to DH and my mum they were lovely and sweet (go figure!!!) and being completely out of breath when doing ANYTHING vaguely active. woke up this morning with a strange and very strong desire to POAS!!! i promised myself i was going to wait so as not to a) waste money and b) have to cope with another bfn...

i am 11 dpo. + on an Asda cheap and cheerful followed by instant + on a FRER. neither of them were FMU! just in a bit of a panic now as af isn't due until thursday..........in absolute shock. it took me 40 days to ovulate.... that's positively biblical! lots of really good EWCM this cycle (as with last) and i know for sure its because of the acu. oh, i just hope it sticks....[-o&lt;

and, abi, thanks x


----------



## Minimin

Rubyloo! I hope the :witch: stays away! But two positives on FMU is fantastic. One of my first signs for all 3 of my pregnancies was tiredness! If you are expecting AF in a few days and getting + that is also a good sign hun. Fxd for you!! Stick beanie STICK!!!!!

Abster- I got Dr Randine book back in January and implimented some things from it. I also re- read the recurrent MC pages as you reminded me the other day. Infact I have come to spend quality time with my niece and nephew and want to bury my head in the book again! LOL. 
My cycles are spot on 29-31 days. I monitor my CM, BBT, use the Clearblue Fertility monitor so I know when I ovulate pretty spot on. I am normally around 14/15/16 so have a good 14 days LP. My post pregnancy BBT was high and I think my progesterone was also good for my last pregnancy before we realised it was a blighted ovum.

The Book questionnaire told me my Kidney Yang was deficient so I increased warming foods and kept my uterus warm etc. But the TCM doc is telling me otherwise. I think it is becuase when I did the Book questionnaire it was back in Dec/Jan and this time I am MC. I do hope he makes the MC faster as I am now on D8 of bleeding and am fed up of my constant reminder- My EP date is the wednesday-also my birthday so I am torn up to pieces as it is :cry:


I have incorporated some things in my diet but need to get some Corella, Seaweed, Spirulina (tablet vs powder?) Wheatgrass (fresh vs. juice?) and Royal Jelly (Tablets or natural?)

The only problem with all is I am going to a Hot Yoga course in May- I have paid and everything as I want to teach Hot Yoga- I will have to talk to the TCM guy as it may be a problem and I will have to be careful. Though the place wil be about 25C I dont think it is like Bikram yoga. He did say to exercise until I sweat! :shrug:

Well I am excited to see what happens (hence the mammoth posts :sorry: ) I hope to calm down about it soon.

Thanks again ladies :)


----------



## Laummatt

Rubyloo!!!!!! OMG this is fantastic!! Who said coeliacs were infertile huh??!!

When would be your due date, we must be close together?? EDD 10/12/10

Will catch up on veryones posts soon, just couldnt stop without saying congrats!!


----------



## rubyloo

laummatt!!! ta hon! if it sticks and FF is correct then i'm due 23/12/10 - don't know what to think really. it feels like its been such a bumpy journey just getting to this point that i don't want to get too excited in case something goes wrong. this place has been my absolute rock and i'm going to be hanging around for a while yet! 

:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## bernina

Rubyloo, yeah!!! I know it's still early, but you've crossed that first hurdle honey, you got a BFP and that in itself is something to celebrate like crazy!! I'll be thinking of you and hoping for a happy and healthy 9 mos. Stick little beanie stick!


----------



## abster

Hey Minimin, wish I'd rememberedcd yo already had the book - do I go on a bit? I know what you mean about the book - I just wanted to bury myself in it, especially when I first bought it. It's very reassuring, don't you find? 
Hmm, maybe it's a bad idea to be having your usual warming food whilst you're miscarrying, like you say. I really doubt that your prac would come up with a different diagnosis to Randine (and it 's not like the symptoms of yin/yang are similar, is it?). All should become clear this week, I'd imagine. 
How're you doing now? Is the bleeding calming down? Do you feel you're beginning to cope with it and deal with what's happened? Hope so. Sorry if I'm beign really intrusive. I've never had to deal with what you're going through, luckily, so I dont' know how I'd begin to deal with it. Hope you're doing as well as you possibly can. I think about you quite a bit. Maybe a three-month break from TTC will be absolute bliss, just concentrating on making your body better. Spoil yourself as much as you can on a TCM diet (friday is now take-away curry night in our house - lots of spices, lentils, chick peas, potatoes and poppafdoms - yum!). :hugs: If you are Yang deficient, which you certainly seem to be, the hot yoga shouldn't be a problem, so fingers crossed!

Ruby, Laummatt, how're you both coping up on cloud 9?! Talk about emotional rollercoaster - you 2 were convinced this cycle was duff! THrilled for you both.
I know what you mean about the girls on this thread, Rubes. I've given up on my journal and have just a few journals of other people that I follow, mainly just reading them to be honest. This is the only thread I contribute to on a daily basis and it's just wonderful to see something I believe in so strongly working so well for my friends. I'm always disappointed when I go to my control panel and there've been no new TCM updates. 

Hey Bernina, seems like ages since you last posted (athough it probably isn't) - how're you doing?

That's about it for the mo.
My temsp have gone back to normal now - I had 3 days of high temps whilst I was fighting off a sore throat/cold which never really happened - #1 had it properly. I kept putting tea-tree oil on my chest and doign steam inhalations and it worked. Hurrah! Last thing I need is another full-blown cold pre-ov :dohh: I've been a bit snotty in the mornings, like I was when my spleen was bad (coudln't do my yoga this morning) - trying not to panic that it's becomig a problem again. 

Byee,
Abi x


----------



## Minimin

Hey Abi,
No worries on not remembering :) It is actually useful as you remember things I have forgotten so i go back and re- read. It is so full of information it is hard to remember all.
It will be interesting to see how this weeks differs. I am quite excited. I will also mention things I forgot last time- better make a list :(

I am better- The bleeding is just a constant reminder and I want it over with. Yesterday was hardly any spotting so I hope I am going to be clear from now on. I am still wary as I ahd some clear mornings but bleeding later in the evening on some days.

It is hard to deal with but somehow you do. I know on the outside it seems so hard but something inside just makes you deal with it. I am pretty stubborn and strong headed and though at first this time I said I am not going through this again- there is no way I am letting this beat me. As soon as I felt better (2-3 days) I looked into other things to help me get pregnant and STAY pregnant. I have so many things I am doing now- feel like my whole life is all about Pregnant- looking up pregnant things- reading pregnant things-so consuming!

I hate that a cold/impending cold mess' our BBT up- I had two the last cycle and bloody sinus infection at the end which I am taking antibiotics for atm. Your teatree oil treatment worked well..I must remember that one :)

On another note- taking these pills is tiring! I feel like I am having so many!
Are you all still taking prenates as well. Seems like I pop pills all day and having never really taken anything it is all so strange.

Rubyloo- once again- CONGRATS! Hope your doing well.

Miniminx


----------



## rubyloo

did a CB digi this morning and got 'pregnant 1-2 weeks'! eeeek! 

abs, i really get what you said about this cycle being a complete emotional rollercoaster.....jeeze....it was only a couple of acu sessions ago that i was sobbing uncontrollably about my lack of ov and this whole damned ttc business. ironic all things considered! i know KONW that its acu i've got to thank for this though. i followed all the advice i was given to the letter and, although this last cycle has been a bit of a mare, i have felt physically much stronger and much more healthy. i've been taking all my suppliments, eating well and getting lots of rest. DH and i also enjoyed some good sex around ov as opposed to the frantic 'quick give me your sperm NOW' approach!!!! :blush: i intend to lurk here until i get to, at least, the first trimester. i want to keep up with everyone's stories....

minimin, i agree with abs about the chance to rest up and give your body the time it needs to heal. from a homeopathic perspective the emotional impact of your situation will probably have a deeper effect than the physical side of things - might i recomend you try and get hold of some ignatia (30c or 200c). it can be ordered direct from Helios and will really help you start to heal on this level too. its fine to be used in congunction with acu btw.

Reba - how goes it?

bernina - what news lady?

gotta dash...hungry (again) ! x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning All, 

Minimin - Hope the spotting has stopped for you - what your going through must be hard. I would try to stop TTC for a few months (but I know thats easier said than done cos its time wasted but in the long run it might be good for you physically and emotionally). :flower: . Im still taking prenatals along with the chinese medicine - currently taking wellwoman tablets, royal jelly (tablets), Spirulina (tablets), Chinese tablets and chinese powdered drink! 

Abi - are you sure your not Radine Lewis in disguise??? 

Rubyloo - What a nice Christmas present your gonna get this year :happydance: 

And how is everyone else getting on???? 

Well i have my sister and her 2 kids visiting on Thursday for a few days so the :sex: might be out the window - which in a way im glad cos I dont Ov til Sunday and my sis should be leaving on Sat so it will give DH a chance to build up his sperm reserve for me!!! And Abi i must try the whole thinking about sex for a while beforehand and see if that gets my juices flowing (so to speak!! TMI). 

Other than that nothing else to report from me.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Oh Sorry forgot to post that I had my 9th Acup session last night. I told her about the spotting arriving again and the painful period. She was a bit concerned but didnt do anythig different or give me any differnet pills. SHe just put the needles in the usual places - head, between eyes, thumb skin area, belly (with heat lamp), legs, ankles & feet. And she left me for what seemed like 2 hrs but it was only 1hr (but 10mins over the usualy session). I totally konked out cos I was V tired after the weekend. I woke up and my mouth was all dry and eyes stuck together - it was nice though having an evening nap.... Of course I couldnt sleep last night because of it. 

okay must make a cup of tea!


----------



## Minimin

Rubyloo- Thanks for the ignatia tip- I have never heard of it so will check it out. Congrats on your clear 1-2 pregnant! Cant get clearer than that :hugs:

Reba- I agree waiting to ttc is a good idea. I am emotionally knackered let alone physically! I think at least two months as the first will be the one after this MC, the next I am in Morocco for two weeks so DH will have to fly in or we miss it LOL. And that takes me to June. Perhaps then one more month wont feel too bad. Three sounds too long atm. :(

Spotting has stopped so far this morning Fxd!

Reba- your falling asleep has made me feel better- I almost did at my first session but just about stopped myself LOL


----------



## LittleMermaid

.... pops head in the door ... can I join this thread ... :hi: :flower:

I have recently started acupuncture - due to have my 4th session this week (weekly sessions) .. so far its been a relaxing and interesting experience!

Me and DH has been ttc for over 18 months now, and having been fobbed off recently by both the FS and our GP and put into the 'unexplained' category, I decided we needed to do something else to prove them wrong ... here's hoping eh!

I am currently taking the following (some before sessions started, but my lady says are good, and upped some of my doses!):

Agnus castus (2x morn, 2x eve) (capsules, but moving to liquid when the others run out, as it will absorb quicker)
Pregnacare (x1 day)
Zinc (1x day)
Horny Goat Weed (1x day; altho DH is taking this too, after a month he has found it has helped :winkwink:)
Vit B complex (2x morn, 2x eve; prev only 1 a day as on the bottle but lady said to increase)
Barley Grass Powder (1/2 teaspoon in apple juice in the morning) (full of vitamins!!)

So far my experience of acupuncture has been one session - flying home/buzzing, one session - relaxed/tired, and the last session was a bit mixed, both buzzed and then relaxed! 

Im also going back to Zumba classes to get some exercise too; burn off any work stress :rofl:

Full of cold this week unfortunatley, so also taking some echinacea!

I think I rattle when I walk :rofl:

Anyways, I need to go back and read some more of this thread to catch up me thinks!

Congratulations to Laummatt & Rubyloo!! :cloud9:

(my acupuncturist is here if anyone needs a recommendation)

:dust: to one and all xxx


----------



## abster

You're very welcome to join us, Little Mermaid! I'm in a hurry but will chat soon. Looking forward to hearing about your sessions.
Abi x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Welcome little Mermaid - hope you get a BFP soon! :thumbup:


----------



## lulu79

Hi ladies

Welcome Little Mermaid and maxmam and any other newbies I may have missed off!

Minmin so sorry to hear of your mc. I am sure you will see wonderful results from tcm! 

Ruby  congratulations  woo hoo! It really wont be long now until we can start that up the duff with tcm thread!!

Well just thought I would put a little update on me. Unfortunately the old witch arrived this morning (well at the mo really light/more spotting) BUT I am feeling remarkably positive as I am on CD29!!! This means a 28 day cycle which I havent had since losing Gabriel last August! Pus I have had a approx 10-14 day LP (Cant be sure as wasnt using OPKs) and loads of ewcm. I feel the tcm is FINALLY working after 5 months.

Also last month I had a 3 day AF with only 2 pre AF days of spotting. Reba I completely know how frustrating the spotting is as I normally get it up to CD13. It is only after 5 months of acu that the spotting feels like it is finally under control so keep going with it.

Interestingly I stopped the BVITS last month and changed from pregnacare conception to santogen mum to be (what i was using when i got pg before). Not sure if its a coincidence or not...

Bernina I will try and post pics of my new furbaby soon once Ive worked out how to do it!

To everyone and Abs in particular  I just want to say a great big thank you to all your posts. I really love reading them  all so detailed, positive and helpful. Sorry I dont always get chance to reciprocate!

Love to everyone

x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hey Lulu - sorry the witch got you but thats great news about the spotting - I really hope thats the case for me too. Im gonna keep the acup up cos I always seem to do things then give them up after 3 months cos I want instant results - but will keep going with this for another 3 months (that will be 6 in total - and by then i should be seeing some sort of improvement).

Well as you know I started Royal Jelly last week (along with Spirulina and Well Woman tablets). Over the past few days Ive been very itchy and was wondering what was causing (spent wknd with kids so feared it was nits or something sinister like that). yesterday when I was having my dinner the side of my mouth was itchy, then i took my usual royal jelly capsule after dinner and i started getting itchier and itchier - my neck was bright red, underarms all raised with hives, legs, belly etc....did a quick reseach on net and low and behold - Royal Jelly can cause allergic reactions and anaphalatic shock.... went straigt to chemist to get antihistamines - itching subsides quickly and took another antihistamine at bed time - totally gone today. Basically it said if your allergic to bee stings or have asthma your shouldnt take it - i never had a bee sting and dont have asthma so thought i'd be safe - concluded that i must be allergic to bees.... What a waste of money buying those tablets - i really thought they be the miracle cure for my infertility!! oh well not to worry!


----------



## Minimin

:wave: Mermaid, Maxmam!

Lulu- sorry to hear about Gabriel. I am very pleased to see that 5 months of TCM has changed your LP and helped your cycle length! 

I have heard about sanatogen being better than pregnacare. I am on the latter and have been since i startedttc. Have stocked up on them so I may switch once I finish what I have. Why did you switch?

So today is my 37 birthday and my Ectopic due date. I am quite sad and tearful but have things planned later on this afternoon and the evening so hopefully it will keep my mind off things.

I agree with you Lulu- Abster is fantastic! I love her threads and she is so knowledgeable! :hugs:
Hope you are all doing well... 
Minimin x


----------



## Minimin

Oh reba! Sorry I didnt see your post! How awful you reacted to them so much! :(


----------



## lulu79

Minimin said:


> :wave: Mermaid, Maxmam!
> 
> Lulu- sorry to hear about Gabriel. I am very pleased to see that 5 months of TCM has changed your LP and helped your cycle length!
> 
> I have heard about sanatogen being better than pregnacare. I am on the latter and have been since i startedttc. Have stocked up on them so I may switch once I finish what I have. Why did you switch?
> 
> So today is my 37 birthday and my Ectopic due date. I am quite sad and tearful but have things planned later on this afternoon and the evening so hopefully it will keep my mind off things.
> 
> I agree with you Lulu- Abster is fantastic! I love her threads and she is so knowledgeable! :hugs:
> Hope you are all doing well...
> Minimin x


Thank you for your message. Sorry to hear that it would have been your due date. I can completely empathise as I know how depressed I felt when it was Gabriel due dates. I had my 30th birthday less than 5 weeks after he was born sleeping and the last thing I felt like doing was celebrating  everytime I received a card in the post with congratulations you are 30 I felt like screaming! Anyway I arranged to go out for dinner with my DH and we kept busy on a day out in London. So its great you have some things planned for this afternoon. I hope you manage to enjoy yourself a little bit (well lots of course would be even better) (((big hug)))

I swapped to sanatogen as I had a feeling that the pregnancare werent right for me. I have been on them for 7 months and when I was on sanatogen before I conceived first month of taking them. It of course could be down to complete fluke / tcm / time that the month i change i also get a normal cycle. X x x

Reba  sorry to hear about the reaction to royal jelly. 3 months for acup is no time at all. I think some people respond quicker than others so Im glad youre not giving up yet!

X x x


----------



## LittleMermaid

Thanks for the warm welcome girls :flower:

Happy birthday, Minimin :cake: (and sending you some :hugs: today to keep you strong) xx

lulu79 ... sorry the old bag got you! :hugs: But good news on the extended LP! 

Interesting thought on the Sanatogen vs. Pregnacare (food for thought me thinks!)

RebaRezzelba - that is a strange contra-indication with the Royal Jelly; glad that you managed to get some antihistamines to relieve it!

xxx


----------



## fitzy79

Hi all,

I've been taking a bit of a break from accu for last couple of weeks as was on hols from work so havn't been visiting the thread. I've had loads to catch up on and havn't even read it all properly yet. Just wanted to say huge congrats to Rubyloo...so delighted to have another TCM bean!!!

My clomid experience has been a failure so onto next step now. All the details are in my journal (link below) so not going to waste all you lovely ladies time posting them here.

In the meantime, I'm starting back with accu next week although think I'll be skipping the herbal tabs as starting injections in May so don't think it's a good idea to mix them.

Hope everyone is having a good day. Off now to catch up on all the threads!!


----------



## bernina

Just wanted to pop in and say hello :hi:

Welcome to LittleMermaid, glad to have you along for the crazy ride! :plane:

I'm continuing acupuncture and she even suggested at last appointment that DH start seeing her. She basically said it takes two to tango and since he does have allergy, skin, and minor weight issues they may be an indication of an imbalance somewhere that could also impact fertility. We've never focused too much on DH as we did get pregnant twice, but of course I'm not one to rule out any treatment that could help. DH has wonderfully agreed to give it a try. 

I may not be around much over the next few weeks. My grandfather is quite ill in the hospital so I'll be popping over there to visit often.

The witch got me today as expected (I knew several days ago that this wasn't the month) but it was a bit of a blow along with the bad news about my grandfather. When it rains it pours it seems.

I'll be taking another round of 50mg clomid cd 5-9 and hope that it gets egg and lining where they need to be. I'm probably going to try Robitussin to help with ewcm as I was severely lacking last cycle. 

I stopped the b50 vitamin a few weeks back to see if that was potentially delaying my ovulation. I'm a bit worried as I did spot 1 day before AF, but I've decided to see how this cycle plays out then determine if I should go back on it. 

I think now that I know there is no chance for a 2010 baby that it's taken some of the pressure off of me. There's a big difference (mentally) between a Dec 2010 and Jan 2011 baby, but not so much between a Jan and Mar baby.

Also a bit stung that I never gave grandpa a great grandchild that he so wanted, but I know I can't dwell on that. It wasn't my fault and you can't change the past, just having a bit of a pitty party today.

Hang in there girls and I'm very sorry to be kind of a downer today but I know you all understand.

Those with grandparents still alive, please give them an extra hug and kiss for me :hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

hi ladies
havent been around much-recovering from m/c and been really tired but i am now 8 days past ov and trying very hard not to symptom spot! it is the first try since my m/c and i am hoping that i am super fertile.
RebaRezzelba when i tried the royal jelly it made me feel sick, took me a week to work out it was that mind you. I am not allergic to anything either-strange. i noticed you only go once a fortnight to Cathy i am thinking of doing that myself as its getting expensive-did she say it made much difference? do you keep tasking the herbs the week you don't go? i am addicted to her pma!
hope you r all keeping well baby dust and sticky beans to all xx


----------



## abster

Eww, nasty reaction Reba. Glad you're OK now - good thing you figured out what was causing it so soon. You're def doing the right thing, continuing with the TCM. It might not be quick, but it's definitley effective.

Lulu, congrats on the longer LP and reduced spotting - it feels like a real victory when your body starts to behave, doesn't it? 

Minimin, hope you enjoyed your birthday. I hope it wasn't too painful for you. I have an incredible mind for time/dates so I can understand the strength of that connection. Remember though, it will get easier for you and together you'll find ways to deal with it. :hugs:

Hey LittleMermaid, can't see your original post now, but I remember you've been diagnosed with unexplained fertility. Grrr western medicine! Personally, I have very little faith in a lot of it and haven't bothered seeing my GP as I know I'd get the same result. I wish western med would acknowledge eastern more - adn even provide some very basic training in its effectiveness, so that at the very least people like us can be advised to try out TCM . Luckily we all found our way eventually, but there are too many people who will miss out because they only feel able to try things on the advice of a doctor and they're very often not getting sufficient advice. It'd help if GP's all understood the menstrual cycle properly. SOme of the things women on here have been told by their GPs (female ones included) has been shockingly ignorant! Grr, rant over. 

Fitzy - :hugs: I think Randine discusses using herbs alongside meds - or does she just refer to IVF? Pretty certain you're right to be dropping them whilst you're injecting though.

Bernina, terribly sorry to hear your grandad's so ill :hugs: We still have my mum's parents and my OH has 2 grandmas. We do our best to spoil them adn #1 does a lovely line in home-made cards and finger painting (as much as you can at 2 1/2!). 
Sorry the witch got you as well :hugs: Hope you're getting plenty of proper hugs too.
I htink it makes sense for you OH to at least be checked out by your prac. My OH is being treated for his psoriasis alongside my treatments (not for fetility, just to sort out his skin) - but it's been costing us £360 every 4 weeks to both be treated together, so just make sure you have the funds. Might be that he's fine though. Quing checked #1's tongue on saturday, when we were picking upo my [email protected] herbs and I'm happy to report that she's fine.
I don't think B vits would delay ov - Cathy told Jen1802 they were fine to take and my ov's not get any later since I started taking them and we both use(d) B-100. As for the pregnacare/sanatogen debate, I took pregnacare before falling pregnant with #1 (in 2 cycles) and toook it until she wasnt; feeding much (about the time she turned 1, I think). Have been taking Pregnacare a while this time round and switched to Pregnacare COnception a couple of months ago, for the l-arginine. I don't think it would affect spotting.

Hey Glitter, fingers crossed for your 2ww! I'm about to ov. How're you doing? I know what you mean about the expense! 

Lulu and Minimin - thanks for what you said! I swear the advice nearly all comes from the mouths of Randine and QUing though :blush: It's great to knwo that the thread is useful to people - that's exactly why I started it and it's certainly helpful to me.

Oops, got to go - been on here far too long!

Abi x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

bernina said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hello :hi:
> 
> Welcome to LittleMermaid, glad to have you along for the crazy ride! :plane:
> 
> I may not be around much over the next few weeks. My grandfather is quite ill in the hospital so I'll be popping over there to visit often.
> 
> The witch got me today as expected (I knew several days ago that this wasn't the month) but it was a bit of a blow along with the bad news about my grandfather. When it rains it pours it seems.
> 
> I think now that I know there is no chance for a 2010 baby that it's taken some of the pressure off of me. There's a big difference (mentally) between a Dec 2010 and Jan 2011 baby, but not so much between a Jan and Mar baby.
> 
> Also a bit stung that I never gave grandpa a great grandchild that he so wanted, but I know I can't dwell on that. It wasn't my fault and you can't change the past, just having a bit of a pitty party today.
> 
> Hang in there girls and I'm very sorry to be kind of a downer today but I know you all understand.
> 
> Those with grandparents still alive, please give them an extra hug and kiss for me :hugs:

Hi Bernia

So sorry your grandfather isnt well - I'm sure that must be hard on you and your family. Dont worry about not giving him a great grandchild - im sure he was more than happy having you as a grand daughter. :hugs:

Also sorry the witch turned up this month - she is such a cow!!!! We will all get through this and we will all get our BFP and this whole TTC carry on will seem like a distant memory. x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

glitterqueen said:


> hi ladies
> havent been around much-recovering from m/c and been really tired but i am now 8 days past ov and trying very hard not to symptom spot! it is the first try since my m/c and i am hoping that i am super fertile.
> RebaRezzelba when i tried the royal jelly it made me feel sick, took me a week to work out it was that mind you. I am not allergic to anything either-strange. i noticed you only go once a fortnight to Cathy i am thinking of doing that myself as its getting expensive-did she say it made much difference? do you keep tasking the herbs the week you don't go? i am addicted to her pma!
> hope you r all keeping well baby dust and sticky beans to all xx

Hi Glitterqueen

Yeah it was getting to costly for me so I go every fortnight now. She said just to take the pills as normal (8 twice a day) and take the powdered herbs once a day instead of twice - that strecthes them out for the 2 weeks. She didnt say anything about it making a difference - to be honest I doubt it if would. I do miss the session the week I dont go though but £80 a week is too much for me. Im sure she would give you double the herbs if you wanted to keep taking them twice a day - that would be £120 a fortnight then.... expensive stuff..... it better work! :)


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Well as for me - I had some EWCM yesterday evening (i think it was EWCM... I get confused as to what it should be like sometime.... feel like I need to go crack an egg and look at the consistency :haha: ). So after me and DH went for a brisk walk we went straigh the the bedroom and DTD.... which was quite enjoyable. I lay with legs in the air and hips raise for about 45mins I think (read a book). Anyway Im only on CD12 I think so far to early to be Ov'ing so it might not even of been EWCM (it was pretty thick - sorry if TMI). 

My sister and kids are arriving today til Sat so :sex: is out the window for a few days - gives DH time to build up his reserve! 

Also Im thinking about taking MACA now seen as Im allergic to the Royal Jelly - anyone ever used it or have any advice?


----------



## rubyloo

little mermaid......hello and welcome! this thread really is a wonderful place full of like-minded, supportive ladies. i hope so much that your TCM journey will be a successful one. and yah boo sucks to western medicine - 'unexplained infertility' my arse. total cop out. for that read ' we don't know and as a result can do nothing for you'. i find the attitude utterly depressing actually. keeping everything crossed for your treatments.

bernina - :hugs:
so sorry to hear about your grandpa. that's got to be really upsetting for you. i really, really really hope things work out for the best and good luck with the next round of clomid x

reba - yuk! what a horrid thing to have happen with a suppliment! at least it wasn't too serious. just goes to show that these things can be quite potent really.

Abs, hope you're doing ok, and Lulu, you too....

glitterqueen - keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you :hugs:



as for me.....
saw my GP this morning and got the bean confirmed. was worried about dates as my LMP was 21st feb but i explained that due to my long cycles i was temping and my ov date was around 31st march/1st april. she seemed surprised to hear about the temping (apperently an 'old fashioned' thing to do, useful nonetheless.....her words, not mine!!!) but was happy enough to go by the ov dates i gave her. she reckons my EDD is the 21st dec. anyway, usual stuff about what to avoid etc and the rather scary statistic that 1 in 6 pregnancies end in mc before 12 weeks. i'm only four so that seems like an age away. anyway, trying not to worry about it all. referred to midwife team and they will see me at about 8 weeks (so a month from now) then first scan at 12 weeks. phew! acu next week as usual. feeling ok, not too nauseous but tired and hell and sleeping at the drop of a hat.

sorry if i've missed anyone....

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Minimin

Bernina- Sorry to hear of your grandfather. I know how hard it is to wish you could give them a great grand child or grandchild. I lost my father 4 years ago and he never met his grand kids on this earth. I believe however that he can see them now. I wonder if my angel babies had to go back to keep him company- makes me feel better thinking that way :shrug:

Rubyloo- cant believe the doc thought temping was old fashioned. It is the only way other than scanning to know you HAVE ovulated as apposed to WILL BE ovulating! :)

Reba- Let me know about Maca- afraid I dont know much so cant help. I am thinking of incorporating Royal Jelly but after the stories I have read here maybe not :( I guess I should figure out if I am allergic to it or not.

Abster- the thread and your knowledge is very useful! I started stalking way before I actually posted! :)

Not much going on with me girls- am near the end of my gazillion pills- so glad and hope he doesnt have as much for me again :(

My temps are slightly higher this morning but I did have some Champagne and vino last night (heck it was my birthday!) so I am not reading too much into it. I just want to know this cycle has gone back to normal. 

Off for second Acu tomorrow so will update more then.

:wave: to you all xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi there girls, can I join in?
I'm brand new to this site, (well joining, have been reading a couple of threads for a while). I'm just at the start of this journey, OH and I are going to start to TTC in June. However being the curious type i started charting a couple of months ago, am on CD12 in my third month of charting. Was shocked to find out that depsite a 28 day cycle, I don't ovulate til about day 20. So my luteal phase is far too short. Been reading up on the B-vit thread so have started taking that along with pregnacare and fish oils.

As for TCM, I have to declare an interest here, I'm just about to complete a 3 year qualification in acupuncture, so i'm already convinced of the benefits. Irony being that at the end of such an expensive course and having dropped to part-time work to study, I can't afford to pay for treatment!! However I can do a certain amount of self-help! It's great to read all your experiences of having acupuncture and the difference it's making to you. Am hoping a combo of supplements and tcm can sort my cycle out! Started the b-vits at the end of last cycle and managed to stretch from 8 days to almost 10 of LP. If i need to will find the cash to see a tcm herbalist too. 

So at the moment my waiting is to see if I can bring ovulation forward, and lengthen luteal phase!! 

Lots of baby dust to all the women on here. You all sound so supportive.

xxxx


----------



## Laummatt

Fistly, welcome all the newbies on this thread, I hope your stay on here is short and sweet!

Have just spent a while reading back through all your posts..

Bernina - Im really sorry to hear about your Grandad, its really tough :hugs: I don't have any gradparents left and OH only has one so I know how you feel, its really tough. And that AF has arrived, hopefully next time you'll catch the eggy. I tried Robitussin this month that I concieved and also green tea is meant to help. Worked for me!! Good luck!!

Minimin - Im really sorry to hear about the anniversary of due date, hopefully next year you'll be cuddling that gorgeous baby and the hurt wont be so bad x

RebaRezzelba - you sound like me I was always 'is this EWCM?' until I tried the remedies mentioned above, lets just say it was mors than obvious then :blush: I havent tried Maca but have heard really good things about it, let us know how you get on. 

glitterqueen - I really hope this cycle works for you, I also suffered with the expense and went fortnightly, it still worked for me!

fitzy79 - really sorry to hear the Clomid hasnt worked for you, on to injections now? Keep us posted wont you?

There seems to be a lot of debate over Bvits at the moment, I dont know if it is a coincidence but I stopped mine, had a more normal cycle in Feb and then caught in March. Who knows, didnt improve things for me anyway. 

Abs - I love reading your posts, your so committed to this, I wish I had of had your faith, I didnt really stick to any of the diet stuff, just tried to be healthy. I admire you, I wish I could be soo good!! Your OH is very understanding with the TCM costs my OH would flip if I spent that much, it will be worth every penny tho when you get that BFP. Mine is very relieved that not only we got a BFP but that we wont be spending money on all sorts now :happydance:

Rubyloo.... what can I say?! Im still so so happy for you, were only 11 days apart on EDD, how cool. I know I have probably mentioned this to you before but you are on the 5 mg folic acid arent you (only on prescription) Remember us coeliacs are high risk pregnancies and we dont absorb that very well at all. You'll probably be under a consultant at the hospital and the best bit of all the trips too and from there is that you should be scanned every 4 weeks from 20 weeks. Again due to malabsorbtion we tend to have smaller babies and they need to make sure they are growing correctly, but its worh it to keep seeing that baby grow. I didnt have a problem, my little lad was 8lb4oz so its just precautionary. 

I know I will have missed someone so sorry!! 

Im 6 weeks tomorrow and still in disbelief, I honestly feel a bit flat. I think perhaps cos it was a effort to get to this that I dont want to get excited till I have that scan picture in my hand. Being scanned at 10 wks and seeing midwife at 9, then perhaps it will seem real....

baby dust to all x x x x


----------



## rubyloo

laummatt.....s*it....no i'm not on 5mg of folic acid. been takine boots own pregnancy caps which have the usual dose in for ages now but i had NO idea that as a coeliac i was a 'high risk pregnancy'......just been on the phone to the surgery and my GP is going to call be back today so i can discuss it with her. i've no idea why it wasn't mentioned yesterday - she just asked if i was taking folic acid! because i don't eat diary either i also take an extra calcium and vit d suppliment. crap. thanks for flagging that one up. grrrrr. 

xxxx to you


----------



## LittleMermaid

Today is the first day I feel human again yay! :happydance:

Been to see my acupunture lady this evening, and she put the needles all down my back ... so relaxing ... and then to finish she did some cupping .... oh my god (!) you would think it would hurt but it was just an amazing experience ... I feel so relaxed this evening, my sinuses have cleared (at last!) 

See attached pic of my back after cupping ... :haha:

To top it off ....I pounced :sex: on DH when I got home!!

Ive dusted off the persona for this cycle, and its given me a red day already - not sure if its right or not, but anyway, ive been getting some niggly ov type stuff going on since last night ... :thumbup: so Im not gonna waste the opp now am I :rofl: (p.s. and I have an almost nearly there 2nd line on the usual poas opk too!) 

- Bernina, Im so sorry to hear your grandfather is poorly; I can sympathise with you, as my grandfather passed away in July last yr :cry: and we were so close, and I felt the same as you about great grandchildren too. Its hard hunni, but you have to just know in your heart that he is so very proud of you right now for being with him, and always will be wherever you are/ whatever you do/whenever that may be in this world! Stay strong hunni and big :hugs: 

- rubyloo, :rofl: at your quote " 'unexplained infertility' my arse" ... that is so so true!! They just fob people off dont they, makes me so mad ... and breathe!! Im determined to prove them all wrong ... TCM all the way! 

- abster, as I said above, its a nightmare process to have to go through, only to be shot down in roaring flames of their disbelief that we cant conceive ... I shall rephrase, havent yet!! :winkwink:

:dust:ing and :hugs: to one and all ... xxx
 



Attached Files:







160410cupping.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi ladies, well I had a rollercoaster wknd so far, found out on thurs that a young local man died- everyone in total shock. Then came home to a letter saying I've been called for ivf. Need to decide by 30th April if we want to go ahead with it- for June cycle. Don't think we will be they gave me an appointment with fs in may so wil see if I can keep that to discuss hsg and lap. So that means I might not have to wait the 21wks as previously told for an appointment. Anyway after all that found out yesterday that my friend who is due today lost the baby on Friday- the heart just stopped beating. I think the placenta stopped feeding- couldn't believe it- sick too my stomach thinking abt it. To go through the whole 9 months only for this to happen- I can't even imagine wat they are going through. 

Anyway I better go do something- lying here in bed with legs in air while typing this on iPod! Ov day today I think- had ov pains last night and opk was positive but line wasn't darker than control line so will take another 1 later on.


----------



## Blue12

Oh gosh that is so sad for your friend - I can't even imagine experiencing that type of loss.

Thanks for sharing your cupping pics. I have thought about trying it - still a bit nervous about how long the marks might stay. lol


----------



## Fairybabe

Evening,

RebaRezelba, sounds like you've had one heck of a week. Time to give yourself some TLC. Your poor friend. That has happened to a friend of mine too, just so tragic and one of those things you really can't predict. Good luck with your fs appt in due course. Hopefully the TCM will do the trick in the meantime.

Littlemermaid, glad you had a good acup appt. And thanks for sharing the pics. Blue12, the cupping marks don't tend to last more than a week. If strong suction is used and there's lots of stagnation of your qi or blood, then the marks can come out really quite dark, but as Littlemermaid says, it doesn't hurt. Can take a few days longer to fade. I love having it done. So relaxing.

Hope everyone has a good week ahead.

Fairybabe xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hey, ladies... I'm just beginning to think about trying TCM acupuncture/herbs, but I admit this is very overwhelming.... I think I will just lurk on here for a while and try to learn more about it! 

I'm currently using B100 complex to hopefully lengthen my LP from 8/9 days. This month it was 10.... So, if anyone has experienced success with TCM in that department, I'd love to hear about it!


----------



## Deb111

Hi ladies

Just found this group and was wondering if anyone has any experience of TCM treatment for low or no sperm count?

Thanks


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hugs2: RebaRezelba ..sorry to hear you've had such a horrid few days of news hunni ... as Fairybabe said, you need some tlc for sure! Im lovin the LIA whilst typing ... :rofl:

Welcome SquirrelGirl :flower: keep reading, and ask any questions, as there are lots of lovely ladies here who can let you know about their experiences with TCM. 

Well we are also trying the SMEP this cycle, along with soft cups and acupuncture too, oh and lots of vits!! Ive been having some OV cramping for a few days, and some faint opks, and today on CD10 I have a mega dark opk!! :yipee: 

Lots of :dust:ing to everyone! xx


----------



## Minimin

Hey ladies
Welcome to all the newbies :wave:
Reba- what a weekend!! :hugs: Make sure you get some TLC in.

I have had a long week or so. Spent the past week at my Mum's which was a nice distraction. Being back home now and this morning is hard. I feel so alone and the reality of 3 failed pregnancies is hitting me :cry:

Had my second acu on Friday. He took my BP again and checked my tongue. I mentioned I scrap my tongue daily but he said that wasnt going to change what he saw. My pulse is saying I am still low on energy- week Kidney still. Looks like the herbal pills have not yet taken effect and so he wants to see me again next week and continue with the same herb pills. I asked if there was anything else he could give but he said it could be taking a while to take effect :shrug:

He placed needles on my inner ankles (said this was a kidney point?) and on the top of my foot- down from my big toe. He also placed needles on the top of my chins on both legs- felt these very strong- sent a tingle all the way down my leg! He had two needles down from my belly button and one on either side- the heated lamp was lovely! I had two more on each webbed are between index finger and thumb- he mentioned this was for my immune system. And finally one on the crown of my head! He left me there for quite a while and I actually nodded off! 

I mentioned I had been tired all week and possibly being at my Mum's has tired me out! (i have my niece and nephew-1 and 2.5yrs there!)
He also finished by giving me a back rub- quite a strong rub!

Immediately after I felt quite refreshed but that could be the mini nap I had. I went out to lunch and felt tired still???!!

I asked them for the name of the tablets:
Ba Zhen Wan, code G (thats what she said it was called but I cant find anything about these on the internet. They are black and bigger pills 4mm compared to the others) and Liu wei di huang wan. Has anyone else been on these and seen a difference?

I was tired again on saturday and had a good long nap in the afternoon! I am wondering if it is low iron as I only recently stopped bleeding about 4 days ago so this morning I have taken some Spatone iron supplements. I hope thats it as I am sick of being tied and ill!:growlmad:

Thanks for reading and comments welcome :)


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Minimin, sorry your feeling so down :hugs: . 

I found this on the net for you: 

Ba Zhen Wan (Ba Zhen Tang, Ba Zhen Pian, Women's Eight Treasure Tea Pills, &#20843;&#29645;&#29255;) nourishes vital qi (energy) and benefits blood. It is used for spontaneous deficiency of both qi and blood marked by pale or sallow complexion, palpitation, shortness of breath, laziness to talk, weakness of limbs, dizziness, loss of appetite, pale tongue with thin and whitish fur, and feeble pulse. The Chinese medicine is also used for anemia due to deficiency of qi and blood, myasthenia of the limbs, heavy menstrual bleeding, and abdominal pain during menstruation. 

I keep forgetting the name of the ones I took - think it might of been the same as you. Im on different ones not for a cold uterus but i dont feel they are doing me much good - my belly still feels pretty cold. 

Well I think it was Ov day for me yesterday - CD16 - the OPK was a bit darker than CD15 - will take another tonight to be sure to be sure! We managed to get a few good bed sessions in too (CD14, CD16 x2) - will gey another one in tonight I think. 

My other friend had her baby yesterday or Sat (shes in Australia) she had a wee boy. I had 3 friends pregnant at the same time (well 2 friends and one niece) so its just my Niece now who needs to give birth - i hope shes ok... I keeping feeling really bad about my friend who lost the baby - what they must be feeling, its unimaginable! 

Anyway onto the 2WW for me now - wish i had a holiday to look forward to so I didnt have to think about signs and symptoms..... 

How was everyone elses weekend?


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Reba- It sounds like you have all your bases covered :winkwink:
I hate the tww! I hope it flies by for you! Does your Acu change your pills after you have ovulated?
I am not sure these pills are doing anything either. I do have more BM's though :shrug: I felt so exhausted last week I wondered if these pills were giving me a clean out!
Did you find this too?


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Minimin said:


> Thanks Reba- It sounds like you have all your bases covered :winkwink:
> I hate the tww! I hope it flies by for you! Does your Acu change your pills after you have ovulated?
> I am not sure these pills are doing anything either. I do have more BM's though :shrug: I felt so exhausted last week I wondered if these pills were giving me a clean out!
> Did you find this too?

Hi 

No I was taking the pills you are on for the first few weeks then when I told her about the spotting not going away she changed to the uterus ones and Ive been taking them for about 7 weeks now - with no change. I did feel like I had more energy the first few weeks of Acup but dont feel much different anymore - not sure if its working for me - hope it is - but gonna keep it up (as it can take a good few months to get your baby balanced). 

Yeah hope the 2WW flies by - i hate this part - need to keep occupied.


----------



## Blue12

Hi all, 

Went for another session today - have been going almost every week - sometimes 2x a week near ov, but she never does any sessions between ov and af (or hopeful pg) - does anyone else have this?

I want to thank all of you for sharing your info here. I have had all the same points as you minimin. My usual treatment is top of my head, between my eye brows, one in each shoulder (or between neck and shoulder), 12 on my stomach, one between thumb and pointer, one on inside of wrists, one above knees, one in the shins, one on inside of the ankles and one on the top of the feet near the second toe.

I find it hard in that I haven't seen ttc results (aka bfp lol) or any changes in my cycles (not that there was really anything with my cycles to fix). But have seen acu results on my sinuses and on other issues with my body - so I am trying to be hopeful!

I totally agree the 2ww is so annoying to wait through - I just want an answer - and I am only at 1dpo lol. And if I don't get my bfp this month - then I get to start iui - wahoo!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Awwww, Blue12, your puppy is soooooooooooooo adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Deb111 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just found this group and was wondering if anyone has any experience of TCM treatment for low or no sperm count?
> 
> Thanks

Hi Deb

Sorry havent any experience with acup for low sperm count - my DH had his done and it was above average (which is on less thing to worry about). Put i think there are a few ladies on here you were giving their DH's herbs from the acupuncturist - im sure they can help! 

:thumbup:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Blue12 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Went for another session today - have been going almost every week - sometimes 2x a week near ov, but she never does any sessions between ov and af (or hopeful pg) - does anyone else have this?
> 
> I want to thank all of you for sharing your info here. I have had all the same points as you minimin. My usual treatment is top of my head, between my eye brows, one in each shoulder (or between neck and shoulder), 12 on my stomach, one between thumb and pointer, one on inside of wrists, one above knees, one in the shins, one on inside of the ankles and one on the top of the feet near the second toe.
> 
> I find it hard in that I haven't seen ttc results (aka bfp lol) or any changes in my cycles (not that there was really anything with my cycles to fix). But have seen acu results on my sinuses and on other issues with my body - so I am trying to be hopeful!
> 
> I totally agree the 2ww is so annoying to wait through - I just want an answer - and I am only at 1dpo lol. And if I don't get my bfp this month - then I get to start iui - wahoo!

Hi Blue 

Im finding it hard not seeing any TTc results also - just worked out that Ive spent £800 so far since Feb on Acup and nothing at all to show for it (spotting still the same, periods havent changed, etc). I dont want to give up so Im thinking of giving up the herbs and chinese tablets and just sticking to regular old acup.... that would save me £120 a month (i got a shock when i checked my bank balance and its in the minus.....)

At least your seeing an improvement in your sinuses - thats something!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Abi.... where have you gone??? :wacko: :flower: :wacko: :nope: :wacko: :flower:


----------



## abster

I'm here! Sorry girls, was with my parents for the weekend and forgot to mention it. Spent 20 minutes writing a post on here yesterday evening, only for my sodding laptop to turn itself off!! I was tired so I decided to leave it til tonight.

Reba, what a devastating loss for your poor friend. How she and her partner will begin to come to terms with it cannot imagine. How awfully sad for you as well. :hugs: Makes me feel lucky to be in my position, frankly. Blimey, other than that I dont' know what to say. 

Minimin, you had needles in the places I usually have some. The tablets aren't as strong as the concoctions we brew up from dry herbs, although they're made from the same herbs, so you may well find they take a bit longer to work. I'm familiar with those hard rubs - very effective though, I think. I've not had those tablets (I was on tablets for quite a while) - I had you-gui-wan (kidney toning) and er-chen-wan (spleen). Different pills/dry herb decoctions have had different effects on my bowel movements - a sign of your body adapting to the different herbs. A couple of weeks ago mine were slightly green and sticky (yuck, sorry for the TMI!). I've always had the same pills through my cycle (bar stopping them for the first 3 days of my cycle) but she changes my herbal decoctions now I think. She told me not to scrape my tongue, as it removes the covering, which is an indication of your health - maybe you should leave out the scraping on the morning of yoru treatments. 
I wouldn't be surprised if the bleeding's had quite an effect on your iron levels - and don't underestimate the effects of emotional stress. You're doing all the right things though :hugs: 
How are you doing? Hope it's starting to get easier for you :flower:

Hi Deb111 - yes, TCM can really help low sperm count! The book we keep going on about, The Infertility Cure, by Randine Lewis, has a chapter devoted to it - and you can get it really cheap, 2nd-hand on amazon. It's a great book, full of info. 

Hey Blue12 - hang in there, it can take a little while to see results as it's not a quick fix - rather it rebalances your body- but it will help you. Following all the dietary guidelines can help a great deal too - do you have the Randine Lewis book? Highly recommended on here!

Littlemermaid, how are you doing? Thanks for posting the cupping picture - I've had one on me most weeks but never seen the effects on my back. Sorry I can't reply to you more fully - I can't see your posts on this page. 

Laummatt, I seem to remember you saying something about how positive I am - but we all know it's easier to be positive for other people than for ourselves. How many times do you htink I've wondered if I'm the only person whose kidney and spleen aren't healable?! It's good to knwo that what I'm saying is helpful though.

How are you, pregnant girlies?!
Hello newbies!! Hope you stay here and join us, but that you're pregnant very soon :hugs:

Now, really must write up last week's session. 
Oh - my OH and i have decided that we can't afford to treat his psoriasis the and get me up the duff the way we are at the moment - I'm goin to say to QUing on Friday that until I'm pregnant we want to either treat him with pills instead or make his herbs last twice as long (currently he has herbs at £35 a week, whereas the pills are £8.50 a bottle - psoriasis isn't treatable with acu). Once I'm pregnant I'll see her once a week until 12 weeks, at which time I'll stop and he can start going at full throttle again. 

Abi x


----------



## abster

Umm, to be honest it all seems a bit of a long time ago now! 

She was please at how my chart was developing post-ov - ie two temps in a row getting higher after ov day, which I reckon was wednesday! Small things, eh. 

Needles in my scalp (2, either side of the top of my spine, as usual, for the spleen), one in my upper back (immune system), and some in my lower back, as usual. Heat on my back.

A needle in my sternum-ish area, a couple of brief in-and outs on my lowere abdomen I htink - but nothing permanent as I was post-ov. Several, as usual, in my lower legs (kidney yang), one in the flap of skin on each hand (immune system, very strong) and between the eyes. Not much heat on my tummy but enough to stop me freezing. 

Sorry, that's all I can remember. She was very pleased to hear I'd been making more of an effort with sex and enjoying it far more (I'd well and truly got to the lie-back-and-think-of-england-it'll-be-over-soon stage). Been thinking about it a bit in advance and, for want of a better way of putting it, helping myself whilst waiting for my OH to come to bed. Is it making a difference? Is it ever! I remember what all the fuss is about now. Must make an effort to do it when I haven't got eggwhite cm as well though.

Woohoo! 
BAck there again in Friday. The following 2 weeks she'll be away in China so her husband will be treating me. We're also away both of the next fridays so we'll have to some up with alternative sessions )anyone want ot look after a toddler for me?!)
Abi x


----------



## lulu79

Hi everyone and welcome to the newbies.

Sorry to hear of the bad news &#8211; and Reba, words fail me for the news of your friend. &#61516; It is the most devastating thing to happen &#8211; you imagine that at 9 months your baby will be safe. It is truly awful &#8211; I hope your friend has lots of supportive people around her.

Thought I would come on here just for a quick hello and catch up. I haven&#8217;t much to report. I&#8217;m on CD9 &#8211; have lots of watery CM and started getting ov twinges &#8211; though I&#8217;m continuing on the not OPK-ing so can&#8217;t be sure when I am ovulating. However, this seems a lot earlier than any other month. More positive news is that this month my AF was 6 days with minimal spotting and I have hadCD3 and CD21 bloods with my GP which have all come back normal. I think my body may finally be starting to behave itself! I started acu back in Novemeber so about time too! I haven&#8217;t had acu for a few weeks now due to various holidays etc &#8211; I am wondering whether I should continue or not given my body seems to maybe be doing what it is meant to (though a BFP would be ideal!!)......?

Sending everyone positive vibes and much baby dust.

xxxx

PS &#8211; can&#8217;t work out how to add a photo on my profile. If anyone can tell me I will add a piccy of my furbaby who is growing up fast! x


----------



## rubyloo

hi all! blimey! i go away for a couple of days and it all goes mental on here!

reba, i'm so sorry you're feeling so low about things. i know the acu is expensive - in the short time i've been having it (since jan) i've been spending the best part of £100 per month on it but i'm lucky in that i don't have to pay for herbs etc as my prac doesn't do them. it must seem so unfair that things are still not right for you physically. hang in there :hugs:

abs, good news about enjoying sex! made me chuckle! 

newbies - i'm rubbish at remembering names, give me a couple of weeks and i should have it sorted. in the meantime its great to have you here.

me? i'm coming to the end of my 5th week. been feeling rough on and off (dinner came back quite dramatically on tues evening....) and the fatigue is extreme. it really does feel like i've been run over by a bulldozer. oh, and my boobies are killing me, even taking a shower is agony. if i wasn't pg then i'd be seriously worried! lots of worries about making it through this first trimester.....but i don't want to come on here and fret.

i will try and post more thoroughly soon, acu next week....


xxxxxxx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Ladies

Well nothing much to report from me this week - just in the dreaded 2 WW and its taking foooooorrrreeeevvvverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!! I have no signs/symptoms etc so not hoping for a miracle or anything this month.... 

I have my 10th Acup session on Monday - thinking of telling her that Im stopping the herbs (too costly and If i want a summer holiday the £120 a month on herbs can go to my holiday fund instead!). 

Rubyloo - 5 weeks - thats great - you must be so delighted. The sickness and the sore boodies dont sound the best but its all worth it in the end - i can;t wait to get some signs and symptoms of pregnancy (sounds so exciting). 

Abi - great the temps are staying nice and high for you - could be your month!!!! How many DPO are you now. And glad your enjoying the sex more as well - I did myself this month too..... Lets just say my stomach muscles were in agony the next day..... reverse cowgirl is an interesting position!!!! :haha: :haha: :haha:

Anyway must go make a cuppa. 

R


----------



## Laummatt

Hey - just popping in to say Hi! Seem that a few are on the TWW so will pop back and see how everyone is doing. Im only 7 weeks, its going very slowly.....
I was ok till last weekend, no tiredness/sickness and then bang Im literally green. No being sick, wasnt with #1, but boy I feel bad. #1 has also decided he doesnt want to nap in the day now... arghhhh!!! No sore boobs for me altho I did get those first time round it wasnt till a bit later. Something to look forward to ;o)


----------



## abster

Qing was pleased with my temperatures and the fact I ov'd on CD16! She's had 3 pregnancies this week - 1 IVF, 1 IUI 1 natural - and was really pleased about it. She didn't check my pulse or tongue this week, for some reason.

On my front - I had needles in my scalp, as usual, one in the top of my back and a few at the bottom. Heat on my lower back. Towards the end she burnt some moxa on my lower back (is this moxibustion?), which felt beautifully warm (for my kidney yang). Never had it before. Briefly - very briefly - I had the cup on my upper back.

On my back, I had needles in my lower legs and the flaps of skin between thumb and forefinger, in each hand. No needles or heat for my abdomen whatsoever, which is a first for me (just in case, she kept saying, which is also a first!). 

Same 4 seeds in my ears - kidney, spleen and hormones. 

Seems my spleen isn't as sorted as she thought, as I'm now needing to massage my nasal cavity (from the outside! would be rank otherwise!), inner knees and ankles and the area just at the bottom of my ribcage (the latter only if my period comes). 

Qing's going away for 2 weeks on tuesday so she's given me an appointment with her husband for 7th May and I'm having a break next week - mainly because I'm away the thursday and friday and luckily it's the easiest time of my cycle to miss - either I'm pregnant or having my period. Herbs-wise, she's given me 4 days' worth (my current supply runs out today) to last up to my period, should it come, and 4 bags to last me 10 days from CD4. If I do happen to be pregnant I'm not to touch the second lot (can't give them back, as they've been mixed for me specifically, but quite frankly if I'm pregnant will I give a fuck?!). The treatment and herbs cost me £80 - but bear in mind this is 14 days' worth of herbs and I'll not be paying £35 for acu next week. 
As for my partner's psoriasis meds, after he finishes the current batch of herbs he'll be having pills - she's given me about 3 weeks' worth for him: 2 different kinds - 12 of each, twice a day. Not around food time apparently, so maybe mid-morning and then a while after tea in the evening. They cost £47 (slight discount on £51) and he'll b esorted for almost 4 weeks from now. 4 weeks' treatment would usually cost £140 - feel the savings! They're not as strong, but they'll at least maintain his skin in its current state if not improve it more and she keeps telling me to get him out in the sun. I've said that once I'm pregnant we'll sort him out properly again.

I'm seeing her again on 14th May. 

End of long, rambly post!

Abi x


----------



## abster

Hello girls! Today is 5 months since my first appointment with Qing.

Lulu79 - I think you should carry on with the acu, but you knew I 'd say that! Great, great news that your body is starting to work properly :thumbup:
Sorry, haven't the foggiest how to add pics.

Laummatt and Rubyloo - pregnancy symptoms, you know you love them! I can't remamber about my boobs - I know they grew quickly but I don't think they were painful - Rubes, just wait til your milk comes in after the birth!! Fret all you like about the first tri - we're here for

Reba, are you having dry herbs and boiling them up? Why not ask about just having the pills instead? They're far cheaper - are you going fortnightly as well now? Should make a real difference to your finances after a little while. Don't feel down - it will work for you :hugs:
Reverse cowgirl, you say? Never tried that one. I have a image in my head of you wearing a cowboy hat :rofl: I've never tried it, but I get kind of bored being on top (or am I just lazy?!). 
I'm 10dpo today, going by an ov date of last wed, which was the last day I had ewcm. My boobs hurt, but then they do before my period sometimes, and I get the occasional funny taste in my mouth, but then thats happened regularly since I started charting. You can't rely on symptoms so don't count yourself out madam! 

Abi x


----------



## rubyloo

ooooo! abs! 10dpo.......keeping it all crossed for you xxx


----------



## Minimin

Hey Ladies :wave:
I hope you are well. Good Luck to those in the 2WW.
Abs- love reading your posts! I hope this is your lucky month!

I had my third session yesterday. Dr Yang took my pulse again and checked my tongue. Asked about my energy levels (higher now I am taking iron supplements), BM (regular 2-3 times a day and quite dark- pills doing), Pee (Pale yellow) and Sleep (7+ hours/night) I also mentioned I had a few nights out this week so G and T's do help my sleep. I thought he would tell me off but didnt :) He asked about DH's sperm analysis and I said he hadnt had the results back. He went last week to give his sample. DH has been diagnosed with mild pneumonia. It is the third illness he has had this year. He has Ulcerative colitis and is on medications for it. Then he gets a secondary infection- like pneumonia and more pills! I am so fed up of it and suggest he gets acu done!!! Dr Yang agreed! 

He had me on my front this time- I had tons of needles down my mid spine to the lower spine - said these were for my kidney energy. I had some on my inner ankle and several on my lower legs- I think they are all to increase my Kidney energy. He placed the heat lamp on my lower back and left me for about 45 minutes.

He said my kidney energy was still low and wants to see me weekly- I am a little disheartened as he said he would see be fortnightly. I feel there should have been something in the three weeks! My Acu seems more expensive too £83 per session but this includes my pills. I am going to have to take out a bank loan at this rate :(


----------



## Fairybabe

Just a quick note from me...Minimin, £83 does seem steep, but i guess it's London prices? I have joined Simplyhealth, i pay £20/month but it means i can claim back up to about £600 a year of acupuncture, at 50% of each appt. You can also claim back stuff for eye and dental, time in hospital etc and there's no waiting period before you can start claiming back. It's the only way i can ever afford treatment. (Really, not a rep for them!! Honest!).
I've given in and got some herbs. I have some Liver Qi stagnation, Liver Blood deficiency and a bit of Kidney yang deficiency. Fingers crossed it gets my cycle sorted.
Have a good weekend everyone.
Fairybabe


----------



## fitzy79

Hi girls,

Loving reading all your posts and catching up on where everyone's at. Abs, am particularly excited about the possibility of what next week may bring...surely it has to be your turn...like NOW!!!:winkwink:

I'm giving accu a break until I start my injectables at the end of May. Having a lap on 10th May so figure not much point doing treatments at the mo. I'm going to have a few reflexology sessions instead as find them more relaxing and think that's what I need now more than anything! 

Will still keep reading over the next month and hope to see a few more BFP's popping up!

Best of luck and :dust: to all :hugs:


----------



## abster

Hey girls - thanks for all the support! Ooops, today is 10dpo, I got confused. I'm wondering if my period might have started, as I've had a little bit of blood just now, which would give me a 25-day cycle (ov on cd16, 9-day lp - oh arse!). Having said that, for the year before I had #1 my periods were all 25, 27 or 30 days - I didn't temp or anything before having her so I dont' know when I was oving or how long my LP was. Maybe my longer cycles have a longer LP and my shorted cycles a shorter LP. Who knows. If the hag is here, I'm really disappointed (hardly a newsflash, I know!) because I really thought my LP was better. Maybe I'll alternate between a decent ov date and a decent LP. Maybe it's just implantation bleeding, bu thow many times have I hoped that to no avail?! 

Hey Minimin, you have a lot of the kidney yang stuff I get. Blimey though, steep prices. Simply Health sounds interesting - I'll check it out - thanks Fairybabe. Min, I definitely think you should follow his advice at the moment and keep up with the weekly sessions - soon enough you should be able to drop down to fortnightly. 

Hey Fitzy, you bet your arse it's about my turn now, but I fear it's not going to be. I'm having an OH IT'S NOT FAIR!!!! evening. OK, we'll let you off the acu for a few weeks, as long as you promise to keep coming back and saying hello. Deal?! :thumbup:

Lots of love everybody, I'm going to go and sulk. 
Abi x


----------



## abster

Yep, the hag is here - and I slept really badly last night. 
Off to make breakfast 
Abi x


----------



## Minimin

Hey :wave:
Grrr to the stupid :witch: Abster! I hope you are ok and have a lovely breakfast :)

Kidney Yang herbs- I thought from Randine's questionnaire I am deficient in Kidney Yang! I have to brace myself to take these herbs! How long have you been on them Abs? Did your Acupuncturist see changes in your energy levels? if so after how long? I am just being impatient as I want to see changes!!


----------



## glitterqueen

ok witch got me i am cd 4 but cathy said that its ok its only the first month trying after m/c good news perfect 14 day lp 30 day cycle ov day 15/16. fustrating cuz we bd every night around that date so why did it not happen - ahhhhhhhh!
Cathy has changed my little black ball pills for ones that deal with stress and exhaustion- figures!- still taking the herbs. I asked if i could drop to every other week but she didn't recommend i do that and said i need every week- i am broke!! still going to try until Aug then if nothing it will be IVF sept/ oct but really hope this works- hi to everyone new and loads of luck to everyone xx


----------



## fitzy79

Ah Abs and Glitter...:growlmad: to the :witch: So disappointing! Sending you both :hugs: and as per usual, know you'll find the PMA to move onwards to the next cycle - it would just be nice not to have to dig deep to find this every month!!


----------



## abster

Sorry Gllitterqueen :hugs: but good news that you had a perfect cycle (like you say, Fitzy, digging deep!). 
Do you mean the dry herbs that you need to boil up? They're gaggingly bitter but the good news is you can make them fit for human consumption by sweetening them - I stir honey or agave nectar into my cup once I've heated up my 100ml dose. Lifesaver! (thanks Qing). There are loads of different kidney 
yang herbs, your doc will mix the ones that are correct for you and your cycle stage (when I was on pills though, I was on the same throughout my cycle). 
How's your OH? 
I don't remember suddenly having more energy after starting to take them, but my energy levels have definitely improved as my treatment has progressed. 

Abi x


----------



## Titi

Hey Abi & hello girls!

Just popping in quick so I can make sure this is in my subscribed threads. I will catch up proper a little later on. I think I may have posted here before-not sure.
If not hello-I'm 34.5, DH 36-TTC #1 for 17 cycles. Tried accupuncture for about 6 months halfway through. No luck but stopped b/c of the $$ and I already have very regular cycles and truthfully my Dr. was more interested in treating my headaches, lol.

DH has low motility and is taking an ayervedic formula from India for this (Himalaya Spemen). We'll see what happens-he has also changes a lot of bad habits.

Dust to all!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning Ladies, 

Abi - sorry the witch bag got you - she really is a stupid cow some times (most of the time really!! :haha: ). Hope your having a better day today and ready for the next cycle - it will be our turn soon - i hope!!! 

Im taking powdered herbs that come in a sachet and you mix with a half mug of boiling water to dissolve then drink (once cooled of course!!). They cost £40 so Im gonna tell her tonight at my "10th" session that Im not gonna bother taking them anymore. She also gives me the black pills free of charge with the herbs so I might continue with these (which i'm sure she will make me pay for now but shouldnt be any more than £5/£10 i'd say! 

Well Im pretty P'd off today too - I started spotting (think it actually started yesterday but was just so tiny I wasnt sure) but today its here in full force - and Im only 7DPO.... if I ov'd on my usual CD16 which was last sunday then its exactly a week later (however 2 days before Ov i had pains so theres a possibility it was CD14 but the OPK's dont correspond to that so i still think it was CD16 as normal) so pretty dissappointed today (not sad cos I wasn't feeling very hopeful anyway) - thats the shortest LP ive had since I started TTC all those years ago..... 

I ordered MACA online last week too -think i'll give that a shot - nothing to lose really. 

Oh yeah and I have to decide whether I want IVF by the 30th April.... Im gonna say no - can't be doing with that - i really hope I never need it but will give myself another year doing it au natural!!!


----------



## lulu79

Sorry to hear the old witch seems to be getting everyone :growlmad:

I just logged in quickly to catch up with everyone.

I'm on CD14 now I think. Don't hold out much hope for this month - didn't feel the energy to BD as much as we should plus we have been naughty this weekend and overindulged in alcohol. Oh well nevermind.

Keeping everything crossed that we get some more BFPs on this thread soon though having said that I think we all seem to be in the first part of our cycles so will be a few weeks off yet.

babydust to everyone xxx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Overindulged in food and alcohol at the weekend myself so dont worry Lulu - we aint perfect and we will get there some day! :thumbup:


----------



## abster

Hey Titi :hi: lovely to see you on here!
Reba, sorry the bitch got you :hugs:
Lulu, you know laummatt and rubyloo were both convinced they'd had a dud month last month don't you?! That said, I definitely find it easier on the emotions if I've told myself all along that the hag is coming to stay. 
Abi x


----------



## Titi

I'm sorry about witch, too. I think she's due here any moment for me also. AF cramps this morning but silly me I did end up testing b/c she isn't due for another day or two I was hoping it was something else (bfn by the way, but not fmu)


----------



## bernina

Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts about my grandfather. He passed away late Tuesday night (last week). He was a good man, very loved by everyone that knew him and he will definitely be missed. He only was really sick for the last week which is a blessing. He always wanted to die in his sleep and at least he got the next best thing. We were able to bring him home with Hospice which made things much easier on my Mom, her sister, and my Grandmother. Minimin, I had a wonderful feeling when I thought of Grandpa bouncing my two little angels on his knees. In the end I was able to give him great grandchildren, he just had to make his way to heaven to meet them :) And I fully expect him to pull any strings possible to help DH and I get our BFP. 

I am very behind in posts but big congratulations to Rubyloo and Laumatt!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :dance: :dance: So VERY happy for both of you. Wishing you a happy, healthy, and sticky 9 mos :)

Welcome to the new ladies who have joined, looking forward to following your journeys.

CD 13 for me and I RECEIVED A HIGH on my fertility monitor!!! I looked over my past cycles and the soonest I ever got a High reading was CD 18!!! I really think stopping the b vitamins has returned my ovulation to where it normally was. I know b vitamins can do wonders for some ladies but I read a few other stories of it delaying ovulation so really think I fell into that category. It could also be the Clomid or just some other random cause, but I think I'll stay off the b vitamins for now.

Still experiencing a lack of ewcm. Haven't really even noticed too much cm at all this cycle. I started taking Mucinex (400mg active ingredient) on cd 11 and will continue until ovulation is confirmed. Also am trying to eat a handful of baby carrots each day, read that it can help with ewcm and will try drinking green tea as well. I also use a full plunger of pre-seed each time we do the BD until ovulation is confirmed.

Sorry for any news that I have missed, I should be able to get online much more regularly now. I hope everyone is doing well and here's wishing us all baby dust and sticky glue!!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Bernina - so very sorry to hear about your grandfather passing away - i hope your doing okay. My friend lost her baby last week (2 days before her due date) and she sent me an email saying she is picturing her baby girl bounching on her father-in-laws knee in heaven - which of course made me cry my eyes out (nearly am again). :cry: but its a nice thought! 

Take care and hope the EWCM shows up soon - i'm lacking in it myself and its really annoying but preseed/concieve plus does the trick! 

:dust:


----------



## Titi

Bernina-so sorry about your grandfather. :hugs:


----------



## lulu79

Bernina - so sorry to hear about your grandfather :hugs: I hope you are doing as ok as you can. Big hugs

Glad to hear that the ov seems to have moved forward. I'm on CD14 so we are only a day out of each other's cycles. I think my ov has moved forward too since stopping the Bvits. I am on CD14 this month and think I ov a few days ago (As lots of watery CM and twinges). Funnily enough I havent had any EWCM just LOADS of watery CM (sorry if TMI but it was literally like water dripping at times) :blush:. According to fertility friend both watery and EWCM are fertile. then again maybe I havent ovulated yet and the EWCM will arrive in the next day or so.

Abs - agree with you easier on the emotions if I convince myself not in with a chance. Though I am sure that I will build myself up in the week before AF :wacko:

xxx


----------



## glitterqueen

Bernina- so sorry for your loss x
abs oh is fine wondering if we need to get another sperm test as he only ever had one with low mobility but he has stopped smoking and drinking since then and i am giving him so much stuff he rattles my herbs are the same as reba- powder made with boilidng water and drink-yuck i just hold my nose and swallow-the herbs that is - oh er missus!!
lulu- i love your puppy- i have one exactly the same but she is 12 now and so my baby x
reba
let me know what Cathy said bout stopping herbs etc-did you ask her what her discount is for block booking sessions- i am going to ask on thurs to see if that makes a difference - i suggested skipping a week and she said she didn't advise it! i would really hate to think she was taking advantage- she is so nice but i suppose it is a business
due to b/d from 1st May onwards-was looking at the sperm meets egg plan so will give that a go-thats what i did last month as well-so fustrating when you do it all the right times and still nothing!!!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

glitterqueen said:


> Bernina- so sorry for your loss x
> abs oh is fine wondering if we need to get another sperm test as he only ever had one with low mobility but he has stopped smoking and drinking since then and i am giving him so much stuff he rattles my herbs are the same as reba- powder made with boilidng water and drink-yuck i just hold my nose and swallow-the herbs that is - oh er missus!!
> lulu- i love your puppy- i have one exactly the same but she is 12 now and so my baby x
> reba
> let me know what Cathy said bout stopping herbs etc-did you ask her what her discount is for block booking sessions- i am going to ask on thurs to see if that makes a difference - i suggested skipping a week and she said she didn't advise it! i would really hate to think she was taking advantage- she is so nice but i suppose it is a business
> due to b/d from 1st May onwards-was looking at the sperm meets egg plan so will give that a go-thats what i did last month as well-so fustrating when you do it all the right times and still nothing!!!

Hi Glitterqueen

I had my 10th session with Cathy yesterday evening - i just told her that i felt the herbs werent working and that i have too many bills this month so think i will stop - she thought it was a good idea (cos they arent helping with the spotting at all) - im still taking the pills as i have a full container of those so will see what she says about continuing with those at my next appointment. I doubt shes taking advantage but it is a business and she wants to make her money too.... I think if you feel they are not doing any good then def give them up. Maybe she wants to keep you on them cos I suppose they worked for you before and she feels they will again! 

Well Im still spotting today - its very light and i feel alot more crampy this time than the last few months - its really annoying cos I keep thinking what if!!! should I test!!! I know its gonna be negative but I just want to pee on a stick!!! I wont though - its a waste of good pregnancy tests!!! I have 4 at home and have had them for a long time.... How do i hold back sometimes I just dont know. :shrug:

I did the SMEP last month without success - it makes you wonder if your doing it at all the right times then why the hell arent you getting pregnant! :growlmad:

Cathy avoided my belly last night and just did the usualy head, legs and feet with 2 in each wrist also - she told me before that it was to nourish the uterus. She checked my pulse too and looked at my tongue but never said anything to make me feel hopeful - too early anyway I'd say - ok i need to stop myself from getting hopes up - its happening again..... I'll be mega p'd off when AF shows even though Im 99.9% sure she will....


----------



## Titi

Well I feel crap today-headache, cramps-af stay away!!! RebaRezzelba I did smep too. 
I am really toying with one of two ideas-try smep for 3 or 4 more cycles (after all we do only have that crummy 20% chance no matter what we do) or switching to something completely new. I have been really thinking about this "quality of sex" thing. Sorry for TMI but during our first or second bd of the cycle and all other times of the month I am v. happy with our sex life. But it truthfully is not good at all the3-7 or so times we BD after the first few. I mean, I dry out (preseed only helps so much), I'm sore, tired, and it is very hard for me to O too, let alone find it truthfully enjoyable.
I wonder if we sacraficed multiple bd attempts and only did it once or twice-but really good-like we took the time we don't have to give to it during a full week of bd just say day before OV & OV to have the gourmet sex if it would do the trick?

I was just wondering lately if that might be one of the things that separates the LTTTCers from the TTCers that keep getting their bfps straight away? Maybe the sex is still great during the bd b/c it is so new? Or am I naive and I'm the only one not enjoying this?!?


----------



## jojo-m

HI everyone, I've become a bit of a lurker rather than poster on this thread in last couple of months. Haven't had my acu or reflexology for some time as I've been on placement and the hours have been someting else!!!! 

Nice to see lots of new people joining, I hope things happen for you! Glitterqueen hope you get a sticky bfp very soon! 

Abi, I'm glad all this acu is helping, maybe you should contact randine lewis and see if she will treat you! You deserve free treatment for all the plugging and sales you must have brought her!!! 

Titi you know what? no your not alone in finding all this lttc is affecting the sex! I find it swings from one extreme to the other, I ttc really hard, temping, opk's, vits, reflex etc etc then it doesn't happen and I go completely the other way, lose all hope completely and just have a normal sex life, and enjoy it again, of course this doesn't work either and so I go back to actively ttc. lol I think you get the picture! 

Its about time we had more bfp's on here anyway so who's next? anyone getting ready to test? xx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Titi said:


> Well I feel crap today-headache, cramps-af stay away!!! RebaRezzelba I did smep too.
> I am really toying with one of two ideas-try smep for 3 or 4 more cycles (after all we do only have that crummy 20% chance no matter what we do) or switching to something completely new. I have been really thinking about this "quality of sex" thing. Sorry for TMI but during our first or second bd of the cycle and all other times of the month I am v. happy with our sex life. But it truthfully is not good at all the3-7 or so times we BD after the first few. I mean, I dry out (preseed only helps so much), I'm sore, tired, and it is very hard for me to O too, let alone find it truthfully enjoyable.
> I wonder if we sacraficed multiple bd attempts and only did it once or twice-but really good-like we took the time we don't have to give to it during a full week of bd just say day before OV & OV to have the gourmet sex if it would do the trick?
> 
> I was just wondering lately if that might be one of the things that separates the LTTTCers from the TTCers that keep getting their bfps straight away? Maybe the sex is still great during the bd b/c it is so new? Or am I naive and I'm the only one not enjoying this?!?

Titi dont worry your not alone with the not enjoying the sex - i too find the first few days after AF (week before Ov) to be better sex wise cos you now theres no chance of getting pregnant cos too early. Then the few times over the Ov window it gets less exciting. I've been thinking for the past few months to only do it on Ov day and the day after but then when the time comes I change my mind cos Im afraid ill miss the egg (even though I seem to be missing it anyway). My sister had sex once (day before Ov) and then never got around to doing it again so was 100% she was out and she caught the egg first time (she had a baby 6 months previously so maybe she was just highly fertile - but ive been thinking of taking a leaf out of her book and just doing it once or twice max this month...... Of course DH will need to relieve himself somehow cos want good swimmers going in!!!! :haha: . My sister also said that the one time she did it she didnt have the usual leaking out of seminal fluid (she said nothing really came out - and she was on top too - not the best position for conception supposedly.....but it worked for her)

ANyway its lunch time so enough sex talk!!! :haha:


----------



## Titi

I agree-its scary to worry about missing the eggy which is why I've never tried this before. But thinking maybe there is something to quality versus quanity!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

think your right Titi - im def going for Quality this month..... :happydance: should be fun!


----------



## Titi

okay-but I hope you wont have to!

But if so-I'll make the quality pact with you. It's going to be so hard because you know we are going to be worried we aren't doing it enough!!!! It will probably help though also b/c dh has low motility.


----------



## bernina

Howdy all!

Titi (and others) I feel the same way about sex. It's become a necessary chore that lacks the fun, spontaneity, and passion that it once did. I think DH doesn't feel it as much as I do, I really do try to keep it exciting for him, but sometimes I just want a wham bam thank you mam and it figures those are the times when he lasts and lasts and lasts like the energizer bunny!

It looks like I'll ovulate today or tomorrow which is huge news as far as I'm concerned. 

And to top it off, noticed a small amount of ewcm!!! :dance: :dance:

I also debated the best way to catch the egg this month with quality sperm and have decided on every other day. Previously as soon as I got a high on the monitor we'd have sex every day until I could confirm ovulation, but that just wore us out. So this time, ever other day and hopefully quality will trump quantity. 

Best of luck to everyone on catching those eggs!!!!


----------



## abster

Bernina, really sorry to hear about your grandad. Hope you can take some comfort from the fact that he was at home. :hugs: 
Moving on... 
Ugh, I got to the stage where sex every day up to ov made me want to shoot myself! Then we went to every other day after the ewcm appeared and then Qing told me I had to enjoy it and suddenly I'm working on it and I am enjoying it. Still didn't manage it after ov lasy cycle though! Ned to do it regularly, all month I htink - thinking of every 3 days after the witch is dead and every other day once i ahve ewcm. And damn it, I'll enjoy it!! 

Going away for a few days and dont' have acu on friday (yikes!) so I'll not be here for a little while. 

Abi x


----------



## Titi

Hi girls-looks like we are all starting to think quality maybe better. Any good eastern herbs/remedies for this?
That reminds me something funny I got some Chinese cream that was supposed to do wonders.......with a hilarious name.........not so much.

Abi-glad it is going nicer for you! Please feel free to post any tips here (or pm if too private) for how you are making such a glorious transition!!!


----------



## abster

Hey Titi, to be honest I'm just doing all the foreplay myself! 

It could be that my kidney yang is improving dramatically too, because low libido is a sign of kidney yang deficiency. TCM would help with your premenstrual symptoms quite rapidly too, Titi. I think it's helped me do cope better with the monthly cycles mounting up, becasue I know I'm doing some thing very effective - although it doesn't stop the odd moment of utter panic, at keast I feel better in general about it. 

I dont know anything really about specific remedies, I leave it all to Qing, which unless you knwo your diagnosis is the best thing to do: what might be great for somebody with a specific diagnosis could be toxic for somebody with a different problem. The Randine Lewis book I keep talking about would help you, as you;d be abel to take the questionnaire and follow her giudelines for medicines.

Hey Jojo-m! Wasn't ignoring you - just in a hurry last night and again this morning. I think I've probably earned some free treatment too!

ABi x


----------



## Gille01

Hello, ladies. 

I'm Gille and I will be having an IUI in June, hopefully. 

I have a question regarding acupuncture if any of you can help me with a little information. I do plan to speak to a practitioner pretty soon but here are my questions if you feel up to answering. 

I'm on the pill, would it still be helpful to try acupuncture? My dr suggests I come off when I'm done with the pill pack, not sooner due to endometriosis but I'd like to start acupuncture soon. 

Do you believe there is a difference in going multiple times a week vs just one if I can only go a month before the IUI? I'm not sure if I should even try it since I don't have much time beforehand though I do plan to go right before or after the IUI and will continue for the next one.

It's pretty confusing but I heard acupuncture is helpful in increasing my chances so I didn't want to pass it by.

Anyway, I hope you ladies are having a good day and if you are in the 2ww, I'm praying its successful for you! 

Thanks!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Gille01 said:


> Hello, ladies.
> 
> I'm Gille and I will be having an IUI in June, hopefully.
> 
> I have a question regarding acupuncture if any of you can help me with a little information. I do plan to speak to a practitioner pretty soon but here are my questions if you feel up to answering.
> 
> I'm on the pill, would it still be helpful to try acupuncture? My dr suggests I come off when I'm done with the pill pack, not sooner due to endometriosis but I'd like to start acupuncture soon.
> 
> Do you believe there is a difference in going multiple times a week vs just one if I can only go a month before the IUI? I'm not sure if I should even try it since I don't have much time beforehand though I do plan to go right before or after the IUI and will continue for the next one.
> 
> It's pretty confusing but I heard acupuncture is helpful in increasing my chances so I didn't want to pass it by.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you ladies are having a good day and if you are in the 2ww, I'm praying its successful for you!
> 
> Thanks!

Hi Gille

Im not an expert (you need Abi for that) but I do think acupuncture can help with Endo pain so I think you should def go for a few sessions before your IUI and while on the pill - maybe once you come off it the pain wont be as bad. 

And def go before and after the IUI too - might increase your chances - however I'd say the more times you go the better so if you can manage to start now, by the time June comes around you'll be an Acup Pro! 

Good luck with the IUI! :thumbup:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Well Ladies, 

Nothing at all to report from my neck of the woods - still spotting but its so light compared to usual - in that one panty liner a day does the trick - usually at this stage (day 5 of spotting) its so dark and brown (nearly black) that I go through liners constantly. 

I even took a FMU sample this am - then I had a shower. I was about to test after shower but felt the witch making her way to me ever so slowly (horrible achy feeling in pit of your stomach/ovaries) so I dumped the sample and thought "dont be stupid wasting good tests when (1) you feel AF coming (2) your only 10DO (3) your period isnt even nearly late (4) your setting yourself up for major disappointment! 

The only reason I thought about testing was cos I was symptom spotting - but I know these symptoms are just the usual sign of AF or something else and not realted to pregnancy (how would I know what pregnancy symptoms are anyway). Firstly the spotting arrived 6/7DPO (2/3 days earlier than normal), have had major heartburn since Sunday (day spotting arrived) but had a heavy weekend of overindulgence, have had weird pains and twinges (but ive had these all before), felt nauseous a few times (again i get this all the time - motion sickness) - anyway stupid symptoms that mean absolutely nothing. Even as im typing this I can fee AF making her way - must go to the loo!


----------



## Gille01

RebaRezzelba said:


> Hi Gille
> 
> Im not an expert (you need Abi for that) but I do think acupuncture can help with Endo pain so I think you should def go for a few sessions before your IUI and while on the pill - maybe once you come off it the pain wont be as bad.
> 
> And def go before and after the IUI too - might increase your chances - however I'd say the more times you go the better so if you can manage to start now, by the time June comes around you'll be an Acup Pro!
> 
> Good luck with the IUI! :thumbup:

Thanks so much! 

You know, I'm so used to endo pain that I didn't even think that about it helping me there too right now. Or maybe that's just me obsessed with trying to get pregnant!

Either way, I really appreciate the advice. I will be getting into a session as soon as I can. Hoping for next weekend at least. I would love to be at pro at this if it will help me in any way!


----------



## glitterqueen

hi ladies
well day 8 in the ovary house-had an accu session and signed up for 6 more if you pre pay you get one session free and at £80 with the herbs i just wacked it on the credit card and closed my eyes. Cathy said i had a perfect period last month started red and regular flow and ended with no brown spotting after 5 days so positive for this month please!!- otherwise i will be living in a cardboard box in my garden while i rent out my house to pay for everything lol
have started drinking grapefruit juice as its supposed to help with ewcm and and forcing fruit and veg down my throat reluctantly- as well as the epo, fish oils, pregnacare, folic acid and vit B6- not that i am obsessed or anything xxx Cathy remains so positive as usual-she is my little ray of sunshine


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning all, 

Still no AF for me - took a test this morning cos Ive been thinking about it for the past few days so needed to get it out of my system - BFN of course but what the hay! It was one of those cheapie ones so i didnt waste a good FR one - I'll save them for after the weekend if still no show. Im away for the weekend so wont be taking one with me which will be a bit of a nightmare for but whats the point - its gonna be negative anyway (why am i doing this to myself)!!! The spotting is coming and going - light to heavier back to light then nothing this am but im sure it will be back when i go to loo. 

Hi Glitterqueen - thats good you got to book a block of sessions - its scary all the money but I suppose if the end result is a BFP then who cares - you'll have the next 9 months to pay it off!!! 

So hows everyone else doing today? Any Acup sessions to report on - any crazy 2WW signs and symptoms, any AF's showing up??? And most importantly - any BFP's??? :baby: :haha:

R


----------



## lulu79

Hi everyone

Welcome Gille - hope the IUI works out for you. I'm sure when Abi is back on here she will have some brilliant advice re acu.

Glitterqueen - glad Cathy is giving you some pma. I am in love with my puppy though she is so energetic! Good training for a baby... She is now snoring away next to me so gives me 5 mins to write this post.

Hi Reba - sorry to hear about the spotting. I know when I was having spotting a few months ago just how annoying it is. Fingers crossed for a bfp. I know from experience that it is still possible to spot and get one - last april when i was pregnant i spotted for 7 days a few days before my af was due - in fact it was so heavy at times i thought it was my af and carried on for the next cycle assuming i wasnt pg. It was only when I starting using opks the following month and they come up super dark within secs that I did a hpt and it came up +ve - I was super shocked. The only prob now when i get my af is that I wonder whether it is a true one. The body loves to confuse at times.

Well talking of confusing bodies I actually think i may be ovulating today (CD17). I thought I had ovulated last week! (As i had twinges in ovaries and watery CM.). Well this morning I had LOADS of EWCM and now I am having ov pains so I am assuming I must be ovulating today. A little annoying since I havent bd since Wed morning. I am going to have jump on DH when he gets home. Just hope I havent missed the chance for sperm to meet eggie :dohh:

Anyway no other news to post. I have decided to resume acu next month (have had the last few weeks without - just want to see how my body responds).

God the 2ww will start tomorrow. Feeling stressed already what with my short LP. last month I had a 28 day cycle (think I ov between CD14-18). If I can go that long again then at least it would mean an 11 day LP.

Fingers crossed for us all! xxxx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Lulu - thats great u have loads of EWCM and hopefully a good session with DH this evening will do the trick (the egg does live for 12 to 36 hrs after Ov supposedly so u still have time to catch it). 

Well i just went to loo and the spotting has changed to heavier spotting/blood (still pure dark brown but its more watery and blood like so AF is def on her way - i get this type of spotting all the time so its not a great sign for me). 

Oh well another month out the window - def going for Quality versus quantity this month - cant even be arsed :sex: at this stage but one must do want one can to get a BFP. I need a holiday badly - might book a night away in a hotel around Ov time - and try to forget that it is Ov time!!!


----------



## lulu79

RebaRezzelba said:


> Hi Lulu - thats great u have loads of EWCM and hopefully a good session with DH this evening will do the trick (the egg does live for 12 to 36 hrs after Ov supposedly so u still have time to catch it).
> 
> Well i just went to loo and the spotting has changed to heavier spotting/blood (still pure dark brown but its more watery and blood like so AF is def on her way - i get this type of spotting all the time so its not a great sign for me).
> 
> Oh well another month out the window - def going for Quality versus quantity this month - cant even be arsed :sex: at this stage but one must do want one can to get a BFP. I need a holiday badly - might book a night away in a hotel around Ov time - and try to forget that it is Ov time!!!

Oh no sorry to hear the spotting is getting worse. I think a holiday sounds like a really good idea! I think that (in addition to acu of course) my holiday in March has had a part to play in my af returning to something more normal - in fact my pre-holiday afs had lots of spotting and post-holiday afs Ive had 2 days max. So the spotting may be stress related. Though how on earth we are meant to not get stressed when ttc I'll never know....

I know what you mean about :sex: - I feel like when its not around ov great i can relax and enjoy it. But it becomes a necessity at other times and anything you HAVE to do can start to feel like a chore. god that sounds awful doesnt it?! I would feel terrible if my DH felt like that too!

Well I am keeping everything crossed that this little eggie keeps going until tonight.

On that note I can hear my neighbours baby crying :cry::cry: as if to rub it in that I dont have my baby and Im also not pg - think Im going to go and take my puppy for walk.

Catch you all later xxxx

Baby dust baby dust baby dust xxx


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls,

Reba-sorry about the af-although I hope it isn't her!

We are going for quality too this month! Getting a brand new fertility monitor in today-going to wait for the peak day and give it our all!


----------



## Minimin

Morning all, 
:wave: I have not been on for a while so sorry to not have replied personally to you all. Just to say Bernina, I am sorry about your Grandpa! I am sure your angels are making him happy and they are busy pulling all the strings that need be :hugs:

Want to keep this short as I am off for my fourth session today. I am a little annoyed with myself as since my MC four weeks ago I am over indulging in Alcohol and I am sure that is not working with my pills and treatment. I am determined May is a new month and a new Min! I have started my Yoga classes this week (5 hr round trip to my hot yoga studio- hence not being on BandB much!). And I have just been offered a job! 

Anyway- as I gas on the point I came on here was to add this link
https://www.asante-academy.com/articles-infertility.htm
Thats the place I get my acu done- but there is some interesting info on how they diagnose whats going on and which herbs/pills are given. Even the Acu points! Not that I have been through them all.

I hope you are all well and I get a chance to come back and tell you about my 4th session. My Uni girls are visiting for the BH weekend and I am not sure I will get a chance. There goes my good intentions of not overeating and drinking :(

:hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

I'm giving it one more cycle after this one, and if Im not seeing anything Im thinking about doing acupuncture! Ive been looking around online at practitioners in my area and I'd like to try it.


----------



## abster

:hi: I'm back! One year older (34) and looking forward to a few nights away in Devon next weekend (fantastic beggie BnB we've been to a few times - if you're interested I can tell you all about it.

Hey newbies - lovely to meet you Gille, really pleased you decided to come over, Whitbit. 

Thanks for the compliments, but I don't feel like an expert - were that the case, I wouldn't have avoided acu til cycle 15, thinking acu meant I couldn't give blood any more (FYI, it's a 4-month gap you need and they don't recommend it when you're TTC anyway, just in case) - what a donkey! Anyway, I suppose I have picked up a lot but it's mostly courtesy of Randine (not my alter-ego, I promise).

Gille, as I understand it, when using TCM for fertility it's best to go weekly - Qing treats me slightly different at each stage of my cycle (anywhere between 25 & 29 days currently) and as she puts it, there's only a very brief time in which she can do things for each stage. I go every week - have done since november, bar a week over christmas and last week, whan Qing was away and her I couldn't see her partner on the friday. It's a truly wonderful way to look after yourself - I recommend Randine Lewis's The Infertility Cure to help you to understand TCM for fertility and give you loads of ideas for improving your health and fertility chances. 

Hello the rest of you! Hope everybody's well - Reba, sorry it sounded like the hag was approaching, but very positive that your spotting's started lessening. Finally, you're starting to reap the benefits in an obvious way. Grasp everything you can, believe me. 

Abi x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning everyone, 

Well the Hag didnt stay away - she showed up Saturday morning around 6am (seems like her usual time to call). The spotting lasted the same lenght of time but was lighter so I suppose thats something. Still it arrived 2 days earlier than it was suppose to and so did period so Im starting to think the pains I felt on CD14 were Ov pains as I suspected and that I didnt Ov on CD16 as per usual. that would make more sense! Period wasnt too bad either - took 2 pre-emptive (is that spelt correct) painkillers so pain wasnt too bad - i totally avoided the nuerofen which is rare for me (i felt like i needed them but i stayed away and the pain subsided). So altogether I only had 2 paracetamol and to Anadin Extra. 

I started taking Maca last week too - but gave up the chinese herbs cos dont want to be takin too many things. The MACA is cheaper than getting herbs. Gonna stop the chinese pills too. Then it will just be Wellwoman tablets and MACA for me - i ran out of Spirulina so havent had that in a while either - at the end of the day I think I might have a blockage in my tubes or endometriosis so all the tablets in the world wont help - so calling the FS today to arrange a private appointment (as i was told last week the waiting list is not 16 weeks but 21weeks) but if I go private i will have an appointment in 2 weeks - then a HSG in 2 months and LAP in 9 weeks - so need to arrange all that today! 

Anyway nothing else to report from Camp Reba.... 

Any BFP's this month......? :baby:


----------



## glitterqueen

RebaRezzelba said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> Well the Hag didnt stay away - she showed up Saturday morning around 6am (seems like her usual time to call). The spotting lasted the same lenght of time but was lighter so I suppose thats something. Still it arrived 2 days earlier than it was suppose to and so did period so Im starting to think the pains I felt on CD14 were Ov pains as I suspected and that I didnt Ov on CD16 as per usual. that would make more sense! Period wasnt too bad either - took 2 pre-emptive (is that spelt correct) painkillers so pain wasnt too bad - i totally avoided the nuerofen which is rare for me (i felt like i needed them but i stayed away and the pain subsided). So altogether I only had 2 paracetamol and to Anadin Extra.
> 
> I started taking Maca last week too - but gave up the chinese herbs cos dont want to be takin too many things. The MACA is cheaper than getting herbs. Gonna stop the chinese pills too. Then it will just be Wellwoman tablets and MACA for me - i ran out of Spirulina so havent had that in a while either - at the end of the day I think I might have a blockage in my tubes or endometriosis so all the tablets in the world wont help - so calling the FS today to arrange a private appointment (as i was told last week the waiting list is not 16 weeks but 21weeks) but if I go private i will have an appointment in 2 weeks - then a HSG in 2 months and LAP in 9 weeks - so need to arrange all that today!
> 
> Anyway nothing else to report from Camp Reba....
> 
> Any BFP's this month......? :baby:

Hi
noticed you were having hsg and lap- just a small thing if you r paying private i would save money and just go for lap cuz they test your tubes anyway when doing that- i had it done in nov hope you don't mind me saying xx
day 13 and getting closer to a positive ov test-line getting darker but still not complete. definately increased ewcm prob due to the cough bottle i have been swigging so fingers crossed for BFP this month. good luck with the FS- who r you going to ??


----------



## Blue12

Hi everyone,

I keep popping in and out of this thread, but just wanted to say that I have been doing acu for 2 months now at 1-2 times a week and today I started my iui cycle and had acu.

When talking with my acupuncturist I realized that the colour and consistency of my af has dramatically changed since starting acu - although 2 months ago I also had a lap and removed tons of endo.

My treatments are focusing on improving my bodies general blood flow and my endo pain. 

:dust: to all!


----------



## Minimin

:wave: Hey ladies, 
Welcome newbies! :hugs:

I am a little late in filling in- as I mentioned in my last post I had a pretty busy few days over the weekend with friends visiting! 

My acupuncture was on Saturday morning. I spoke to him about my overindulgence in alcohol and he said it was not enough drinking to really be concerned but to cut back. I am off to Morocco this weekend for a two week Yoga teacher training retreat so will definitely not be drinking then! I will see what difference that makes to my pulse and tongue analysis. I dont know why but I think it will be a big difference. I also told him I have started Yoga training again and in particular Hot Yoga! I felt better energy wise- but that could be the Iron supplements, hot yoga and/or the herbs and Acu! He checked my tongue and asked about my diet (I am a veggie).

So he says my pulse is still low and he wants to continue with improving my kidney energy. He had me on my back and placed about 6 needles along my spine on either side between the middle and lower back, one on the top of my head and then some on my inner ankle and lower calf. I cant recall but he may have also put two on the inner middle calf area! He placed the heat lamp and left me for about 45minutes. Felt very relaxed and calm. As he was placing the needles he told me about the client who was waiting before me. She was the lady I mentioned in my first post on this thread. She had 5 MC all around 7 weeks, before coming to him for Acupuncture. She is now 18 weeks pregnant!! He said she had really low energy and he had her not ttc for about 6 months. I told him I have been offered a job (cant remember if I mentioned this) It is all daunting as I am changing my career, taking a huge pay cut and starting at entry level. I said we may wait longer to ttc (planned July) but he said he wouldnt recommend waiting too long and suggest August!

Anyway-after removing the needles I thought I was going to get a lovely back massage- but he said he was going to use cupping! MY goodness! He placed 6 on my back- basically a line down my spine. What a weird feeling!!! Has anyone had this done? I think it helps to increase blood flow to tissues! He had those in place about 15 minutes- felt like I had some huge leech's stuck to my back!

He suggested I continue taking the herbs and I am seeing him again on Friday before I have a two week break whilst I am away. I will still be taking the herbs whilst I am on my yoga trip.

Phew- sorry such a long post- Thanks to those of you who read this to the end :(


----------



## RebaRezzelba

glitterqueen said:


> RebaRezzelba said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I started taking Maca last week too - but gave up the chinese herbs cos dont want to be takin too many things. The MACA is cheaper than getting herbs. Gonna stop the chinese pills too. Then it will just be Wellwoman tablets and MACA for me - i ran out of Spirulina so havent had that in a while either - at the end of the day I think I might have a blockage in my tubes or endometriosis so all the tablets in the world wont help - so calling the FS today to arrange a private appointment (as i was told last week the waiting list is not 16 weeks but 21weeks) but if I go private i will have an appointment in 2 weeks - then a HSG in 2 months and LAP in 9 weeks - so need to arrange all that today!
> 
> Anyway nothing else to report from Camp Reba....
> 
> Any BFP's this month......? :baby:
> 
> Hi
> noticed you were having hsg and lap- just a small thing if you r paying private i would save money and just go for lap cuz they test your tubes anyway when doing that- i had it done in nov hope you don't mind me saying xx
> day 13 and getting closer to a positive ov test-line getting darker but still not complete. definately increased ewcm prob due to the cough bottle i have been swigging so fingers crossed for BFP this month. good luck with the FS- who r you going to ??Click to expand...

Hi Glitterqueen - I was planning on going private for the appointment with FS only and then stick with the NHS for the HSG and LAP. I was thinking should I just go for the LAP but it scares me so thats why i thought I'd do the HSG first and if tubes are not blocked then maybe I wont need a LAP - however if they are blocked then I will need one. I'm going to the Royal for the FS appointment - can't rem the Dr's name - I still havent called to get an appointment, I keep forgetting!!! The nurse told me last week that the appointment would be £80 - is that right? Have you had a private appointment with FS? I hope its not much more. When my baby is Born (when!!!!) I will start taking £5 off him/her every week to pay for all the fertility stuff i;ve had done.... ahahahah :haha: - just kiddin!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Blue12 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I keep popping in and out of this thread, but just wanted to say that I have been doing acu for 2 months now at 1-2 times a week and today I started my iui cycle and had acu.
> 
> When talking with my acupuncturist I realized that the colour and consistency of my af has dramatically changed since starting acu - although 2 months ago I also had a lap and removed tons of endo.
> 
> My treatments are focusing on improving my bodies general blood flow and my endo pain.
> 
> :dust: to all!

Hey Blue - good luck with the IUI this month. :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## glitterqueen

Hey Reba
My fs appointment in Royal was NHs but I was naive then about how they treat it all and on hind sight i would have gone private 7 years ago when all this ttc started. All I can say is push hard with all your concerns and don't let them tell you to keep trying for another 6 months- i was told that for 7 years and when i did finally get to the royal was told ah well you are too old now! the lap is easy please don't worry and recovery isn't too bad honest and i fell pg 2 months later!! 
I reckon my baby won't be seeing any of the child benefit- i am having the lot lol!!
hope it all goes well xx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

glitterqueen said:


> Hey Reba
> My fs appointment in Royal was NHs but I was naive then about how they treat it all and on hind sight i would have gone private 7 years ago when all this ttc started. All I can say is push hard with all your concerns and don't let them tell you to keep trying for another 6 months- i was told that for 7 years and when i did finally get to the royal was told ah well you are too old now! the lap is easy please don't worry and recovery isn't too bad honest and i fell pg 2 months later!!
> I reckon my baby won't be seeing any of the child benefit- i am having the lot lol!!
> hope it all goes well xx

Thanks for that Glitterqueen - i do find it hard sometimes talking to Dr's and FS. I always go there with a list of things in my head but they always brush them off - this time Im gonna be strong and say that i need to take control of my infertility myself and demand a HSG/LAP/Clomid/Progesterone Tests - i have so many things to ask - and if Im paying for the priveledge then im gonna get my moneys worth! ANd same as that - no child benefit for my baby until fertility debts paid off - poor child! :)


----------



## Gille01

abster said:


> Hey newbies - lovely to meet you Gille, really pleased you decided to come over, Whitbit.
> 
> Gille, as I understand it, when using TCM for fertility it's best to go weekly - Qing treats me slightly different at each stage of my cycle (anywhere between 25 & 29 days currently) and as she puts it, there's only a very brief time in which she can do things for each stage. I go every week - have done since november, bar a week over christmas and last week, whan Qing was away and her I couldn't see her partner on the friday. It's a truly wonderful way to look after yourself - I recommend Randine Lewis's The Infertility Cure to help you to understand TCM for fertility and give you loads of ideas for improving your health and fertility chances.
> 
> Abi x

Hello. 
Nice to meet you and thank you so much for the advice. 
I'm still holding out hope that I'll be able to go this month. This month is closing in fast and I'm still trying to catch up. My IUI would be the first week of June so its really close and I'm worried it wouldn't help me just that little bit of time. I really wanted to start TCM as soon as possible but now I'm depending on finances and such. 

I have the infertility cure right now! I'm so glad to hear it mentioned cause it is a great book. I'm working my way through it right now. 

Hopefully I'll be able to get it going and will be back to share here.


----------



## abster

Hey girls,

Good luck with the IUI, blue - pleased to see the acu seems to have made such a difference. Whether it's all the acu or a mixture of east and west working dor you, what really matters is it's working! :thumbup:

Minimin, you sound so much better than you were a few weeks ago. Enjoy your yoga course - you must be ever so much more experienced than me! Do you find it difficult to fit it in? I find if I don't do mine first thing in the morning it doesn't happen (and I'm useless at doing it when we're away!). Used to do it in my lunch hour bnefore I started maternity leave, which was handy. 

Glitter and Reba, #1's child benefit (minus the difference between what you get for 1st and subsequent children, which is just over £25 - this goes into mummy's ISA, as does the yearly interest, not that that's much at the moment) has been going into a savings account in my name, so we can give it to her when she's old enough, rather than at at 18, as happens with the Child Trust Fund. She's already got over £1800 and it now lives in our mortgage offset account, helping to pay it off! I keep track of it and it'll all go back to her once the mortgage is gone. Obviously the same goes for all our other children, when they decide to show up!

Glitter, what a bunch of *******s at the hospital! Don't let them fob you off, Reba. 

I got a urine infection on tuesday night, and #1 got one the following morning, the poor thing. My OH was sent out at midnight to get me something for it and then I was on the phone 1st thing tryin to get us both sorted out. 2 helpings of antibiotics later we're back to normal. What has this got to do with TCM? I rang Qing's partner and asked if it was OK to take antibiotics with the herbs adm he said it's fine as they don't work in the same way, but to make sure I take them at least 30 minutes apart.MEanwhile I have some lovely EWCM - tuesday nigth was supposed to be out 1st night of this cycle's BD, but that wasn't happening, so I'll jump on him tonight. I shouldn't be oving til monday I don't think, so we should have plenty of time. Been quiite phlegmy again in the mornings, hope I've not taken a big step back. Plus my temp chart is looking more then patchy and Im having to use my pills (er chen wan and you gui wan) this weekend as well as last. Not feeling all that optimistic about this cycle - but what the hell, that worked for Laummatt and Ruby! 

Seeing John, Qing's partner, tomorrow morning before heading down to Devon for a couple of nights so I won't be on over the weekend.

Finally, for the first time ever I've been able to vote green! For both the council and general elections! Woohoo! 

Abi x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Ladies, 

Well I called the FS for a private appointment yesterday and i have one on Tuesday 11th May.... that was quick. Of course it costs alot more than I was informed by the nurse at the hospital - £150 not £80 - so its a little expensive so might have to sacrafice one Acup session this month. I hope she puts me straight on a list for HSG/LAP - once I get that over and done with (and if there are no blockages and no Endo then I will just have to relax and let nature takes its course)..... 

Abi - hope your not taking a step backwards... Im sure your not though - this could be the month!!!! for us all.... wouldnt that be great! 

Minimin - glad your feeling alot better - and thats great news about your acup guy helping the lady who has had 5 MC at 7 weeks - i really hope this works for you - im sure it will. Hot yoga sounds great - i'd love to try that out. Wish i wasnt so lazy!!!! 

Hows everyone else feeling?


----------



## glitterqueen

HI
well day 15 still no positive on ov test but line getting darker- i usually ov on 16th for a 30 day cycle so still happy days-cathy said all is well and I have to make sure i do my homework lol-still working on every other night until we get a positive then 3 nights in a row please please let this be my month wish me luck ladies xx
have a great break Abi.and give them hell reba xx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

glitterqueen said:


> HI
> well day 15 still no positive on ov test but line getting darker- i usually ov on 16th for a 30 day cycle so still happy days-cathy said all is well and I have to make sure i do my homework lol-still working on every other night until we get a positive then 3 nights in a row please please let this be my month wish me luck ladies xx
> have a great break Abi.and give them hell reba xx

Good Luck Glitterqueen - :dust:

Hahaha - Cathy said that to me one time about it being Homework time.... I just laughed cos I didnt know what she was on about then when I left i was thinking and the penny dropped..... "homework"..... :sex: - shes a lovely woman.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi all

Well my period is taking for ever to leave. it keeps going to brown spotting then I get a pain in my ovaries and go to the loo and its back to red - this has been going on for 2 days now. I wonder is it the MACA that I started last week? Hope it leaves soon - was planning a bit of :sex: tonight cos DH away to Liverpool on a boys weekend tomorrow - didnt want him leaving with a loaded weapon... ahahahha :haha: - but looks like that idea is out the window. Oh well its a long way to Ov so i'll not worry about it. 

Hope everyone has a nice weekend.


----------



## lulu79

Hi ladies

Reba - sorry to hear about the irritating af - i get that a lot too. Stop start stop start. Very very irritating :growlmad: hope it stops for you soon

I feel like i have no hope today and was hoping you laides could give me some advice. :nope: sorry its not acu related.

I am only 7dpo today but I have LOADS of sticky CM. Sorry I do talk about other things but have been having a very odd month re CM. Anyway, last time I had something similar I got my af the next day which would mean only a 7 day LP :growlmad: I've also had tummy cramps since 5dpo which feels like af is on her way - and today they feel even worse. I feel like I cant relax and keep running to the loo every 5 mins. Do any of you get similar symptoms before af is imminent?

I could cope with a bfn if at least my bl*ody LP would just increase.

Im starting to worry there might be something wrong with me although my bloods (cd3&21) have come back normal....

sorry for the rant and thanks!

xxx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

lulu79 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Reba - sorry to hear about the irritating af - i get that a lot too. Stop start stop start. Very very irritating :growlmad: hope it stops for you soon
> 
> I feel like i have no hope today and was hoping you laides could give me some advice. :nope: sorry its not acu related.
> 
> I am only 7dpo today but I have LOADS of sticky CM. Sorry I do talk about other things but have been having a very odd month re CM. Anyway, last time I had something similar I got my af the next day which would mean only a 7 day LP :growlmad: I've also had tummy cramps since 5dpo which feels like af is on her way - and today they feel even worse. I feel like I cant relax and keep running to the loo every 5 mins. Do any of you get similar symptoms before af is imminent?
> 
> I could cope with a bfn if at least my bl*ody LP would just increase.
> 
> Im starting to worry there might be something wrong with me although my bloods (cd3&21) have come back normal....
> 
> sorry for the rant and thanks!
> 
> xxx

Hi Lulu - I do get sticky CM before AF too - and last month I only had a 7 day LP which was unusual for me (usually 9 or 10max). 

I never really get the running to the loo symptom though but i do get pains but nothing too bad. If no AF after the weekend maybe think of testing but no point testing any sooner cos it wont show anyway - wait til at least 10 dpo or more if you can (easier said than done but save your money!!!)

Good luck


----------



## lulu79

RebaRezzelba said:


> Hi Lulu - I do get sticky CM before AF too - and last month I only had a 7 day LP which was unusual for me (usually 9 or 10max).
> 
> I never really get the running to the loo symptom though but i do get pains but nothing too bad. If no AF after the weekend maybe think of testing but no point testing any sooner cos it wont show anyway - wait til at least 10 dpo or more if you can (easier said than done but save your money!!!)
> 
> Good luck

Thanks Reba - I am really trying not to hold out any hope for a bfp and not going to test. I have a feeling af will be here before 10dpo anyway so dont think I'll have that predicament anyway! I will keep you posted as to how it turns out x


----------



## pinkangel

Hi ladies, some advice needed please.

I have thinking aout accpunture for a few weeks now, after trying for 8 months falling preganat only to have an early miscarriage.

I was recomended an aupuntarist through a friend at work who had used her for a bad back. We exchanged a few emails and spoke a few times on the phone. I spoke with DH and he agreed for us to try (cost was a bit of a factor) Spoke to acupuncturist to book first appointment and she recommeneded starting at the beginning of my cycle which is this weekend, so we booked in the date. I turned up today and she said that I had the date wrong that we had booked and told me to come back next week, I said that it wouldn't be the beginning of my cycle and she said that it didn't really matter? 

So just wanted to hear you opinions whether I should start at the begging of my cycle? To be honest I didn't get a very good vibe and it took 45 minutes to get there anyway?


----------



## Fairybabe

HI Pinkangel
As a final year acupuncture student, i can advise that the easiest way to find a reputable acupuncturist is to go onto the British Acupuncture Council website and go to their find an acupuncturist section and search according to your area.

All chinese medicine trained acupuncturists should be able to treat menstrual issues, but in reality some tend to find they end up treating more one kind of patient than another, such as musculo-skeletal problems, or fertility. As part of ongoing continual professional development some will have gone to take additional studies in fertility issues. You can always ask if they have done if that is important to you. Some will say on their websites if there are particular areas of interest that they have. 

It is important for you to get a good vibe and connection with your acupuncturist, it's all part of how you relate with each other and will help your treatments. It's like anything, one person can really gel with a therapist, the next person not so much. 

Hope this helps.

Fairybabe


----------



## glitterqueen

ok advise needed girls
got positive ov on day 16-my usual cycle i had ewcm from day 14 but by day 16 it had gone, but the ov was positive. used pre seed to help the swimmers along their way!! b'd day 11,13,15,16,17 and will do tonight then break for a day and give it one last go. please say there was enough!!- any ideas on the old ewcm usually ok but its strange cuz there is a lot more before I get the positive ov i thought the two would match up ?


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi Glitterqueen
I'm sure i read somewhere that the EWCM starts disappearing pretty much at the same time as ovulation kicks off. Hence why doing the BD before O is soooo important. So if you got a positive OPK on day 16, chances are you ovulated somewhere between 16 and 17. (I think the +OPK means you ovulate 12-36hrs later). So it makes sense that by day 16 the EWCM was going. I guess there may still have been some up there, but less obvious. So looking at the days you did the BD and adding the preseed on day 16, looks like you have got your bases covered!!! Fingers crossed! Watched a programme once on reproduction and i think i remember it saying it takes the sperm up to 24hrs to get as far up into the fallopian tubes to be in place to meet the eggy. Which is why the day before ovulation is soo key, cos if you only BD on the day of Ov, by the time the sperm gets there, the egg, which only lives 12-24hrs, will have disintegrated. 

Feel free to correct any of that anyone out there who is more officially informed! 

Baby dust to you Glitterqueen

Fairybabe


----------



## RebaRezzelba

pinkangel said:


> Hi ladies, some advice needed please.
> 
> I have thinking aout accpunture for a few weeks now, after trying for 8 months falling preganat only to have an early miscarriage.
> 
> I was recomended an aupuntarist through a friend at work who had used her for a bad back. We exchanged a few emails and spoke a few times on the phone. I spoke with DH and he agreed for us to try (cost was a bit of a factor) Spoke to acupuncturist to book first appointment and she recommeneded starting at the beginning of my cycle which is this weekend, so we booked in the date. I turned up today and she said that I had the date wrong that we had booked and told me to come back next week, I said that it wouldn't be the beginning of my cycle and she said that it didn't really matter?
> 
> So just wanted to hear you opinions whether I should start at the begging of my cycle? To be honest I didn't get a very good vibe and it took 45 minutes to get there anyway?

Hi Pink Angel

I dont think it matters what time of the month you start to be honest - and in the book the infertility cure the author suggests you dont do any acupuncture during your period. 

As for not getting a good vibe - id take that as a warning - i think you need to get a good feeling about your acupuncturist - if you dont feel relaxed or you feel stressed it might not be very beneficial. Also a 45 mins journey is long - after a session you can be very tired and all you want to do is relax but with such a long journey ahead of you that might not be good. Have you checked the British Acupuncture Council to see if your acupuncturist is registered - https://www.acupuncture.org.uk

Good luck what ever you decide to do


----------



## RebaRezzelba

glitterqueen said:


> ok advise needed girls
> got positive ov on day 16-my usual cycle i had ewcm from day 14 but by day 16 it had gone, but the ov was positive. used pre seed to help the swimmers along their way!! b'd day 11,13,15,16,17 and will do tonight then break for a day and give it one last go. please say there was enough!!- any ideas on the old ewcm usually ok but its strange cuz there is a lot more before I get the positive ov i thought the two would match up ?

Hi Glitterqueen - I second what Fairy said - it looks like you got all your bases covered. There might of still been EWCM up at the cervix it just didnt come out. Hope you caught the egg this time. Fx you did. :dust:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Ladies

The TCM thread is getting very quiet.... whats going on with everyone? 

Well I had my appointment with the FS yesterday - I've updated the whole story in my Journal but long story short Im on a waiting list for the HSG which hopefully if my period lands on time and all going to plan it should take place on the 11th June. She also gave me a prescription for clomid and said to try it to see if it helps with the spotting (if it does then its more than likely a hormonal problem - if its doesnt then it could be a fibroid in whcih case a hysteroscopy (not sure if thats the right name or speling) will be required - which she said is less evasive than a LAP (whish she didnt recommend I have at all unless the pain i get is unbearable which it isnt at all). 

So if HSG is in june then cant start clomid til July - it scares me taking fertility drugs but she did say ive been trying for a long time so why not give it a shot. I must do some reading up on clomid now.


----------



## abster

Hi Reba, not surprised you're wary about the clomid - from everything I've read, which is pretty much just Randine to be honest! - clomid's not right unless you're not ovulating. Read up on your Randine again and have a good think about it. Hope the HSG comes around quickly. Fitzy's just had hers and now knows she has perfect tubes and had a little bit of endo removed - check out her journal.
Abi x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Thanks Abi - I dont want to take the Clomid but even the FS said I;ve been trying for a long time and I should try it to see if its stops the spotting (then we will know its a hormonal thing). Hopefully the HSG will be clear.... Im not getting a LAP like Fitzy did - FS said there was no point! 

I have Acup this evening - 11th session I think (maybe 12th) - i totally missed my appointment on Monday - it completely slipped my mind til 10pm that night when I realised.... oops! 

I might be giving it up soon too - the spotting just isnt going away and its money I could be doing with (especially if I want a summer holiday this year) but I will continue for another few sessions - i had told myself back in Feb that I would do at least 16 sessions - so another 4 or 5 to go - 2 months worth! 

I wish I could get a BFP before the HSG and the clomind.... come on Fate - work your magic!!!! :dust:


----------



## fitzy79

Hi all,
Just caught up on few recent posts. Reba, I can understand your concern taking clomid. I had no prob taking mine because I just wasn't ovulating but if you are then it seems a bit pointless. However, your FS obviously has a reason to try it?? I had a Lap and Dye together because my doc wanted to ensure that, not only were the tubes clear but that there was no scar tissue, endo to be gottne rid of. Anyhoo mild endo was removed and dye came out the other side:happydance:

I wish you well in your decision making...it's such a tough journey! Maybe might be worth trying clokid for a month??


----------



## Koosmommy

Hi All...May I join you?! I really like this thread...speaks to me! 
I'm doing Acu and herbs for 4.5 months now. 

I'm 45. yes 45, and trying for a second...for my lovely 4 yo daughter to grow up with. I'm an idiot for waiting so long but was incredibly lucky the first time conceiving in spite of myself. I didn't know that was unusual...One night, one bd, first unprotected during ovu, my husband was traveling so much, and VOILA! pregnant. 

No such luck this time. A month my acu said we can start "trying." My MP is still super light but very regular. After all this acu and herbs I feel better and definitely look better since the TCM - and others have commented that I appear brighter, healthier or refreshed etc. That was an unexpected bonus! 

I take EPO, MACA, B-100, Whole Food Vitamins that contain 200mg vitex/red raspberry/red clover/dandelion complex, Vit. D, CoQ10, and use a CBEFM.

I have been researching DHEA because I learned that a NYC fertility clinic has had great success with DHEA trials - I mentioned it to my ACU who said i wouldn't need that since I have the herbs - she implied that DHEA is in them or something that does the same thing. 

Wondering if any of you have tried DHEA or know about it. I've found a few articles online, it's sounds incredible. but I'm a little scared to take it and no that my acu said I don't need to...I'm considering going to the clinic in NYC which is a ways away but they will take women in mid-40's. They wven want them because they re having such success with the DHEA i think. 

Also, have their been any success stories as a result of ACU and herbs on this thread or elsewhere you know of? My DH is starting to want to nix the acu/herbs because he hasn't seen results. i tell him my acu follows more the japanese style which is a little more slo going, less agressive then the Chinese style but also very effective...supposedly. Oh, I don't know! 

Sorry to go on and on...Nice to meet you all!


----------



## abster

Welcome koosmummy, of course you can join us - the more the merrier (or more deranged, depending how we're feeling)!
Can't chat now as I've got stuff to do but will come back on later.
Abi x


----------



## Koosmommy

Thanks Abster! I'll be back on later too.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

fitzy79 said:


> Hi all,
> Just caught up on few recent posts. Reba, I can understand your concern taking clomid. I had no prob taking mine because I just wasn't ovulating but if you are then it seems a bit pointless. However, your FS obviously has a reason to try it?? I had a Lap and Dye together because my doc wanted to ensure that, not only were the tubes clear but that there was no scar tissue, endo to be gottne rid of. Anyhoo mild endo was removed and dye came out the other side:happydance:
> 
> I wish you well in your decision making...it's such a tough journey! Maybe might be worth trying clokid for a month??

Hi Fitzy

Yeah the FS wanted me to try it to see if it would help the spotting I get from 7DPO and have done for so long- she said it might be a slight hormonal problem that isnt being picked up by the blood tests.... She said if the spotting doesnt stop then just stop taking it - so i'd prob give it 3 months but not the whole 6 - i hate the thought of messing with my body like that (god only knows what the long term side effects are!!) but when you've been trying for so long you'd try anything! Also the HSG will hopefully clarify if tubes are blocked or not - if not then will def go on clomind... I think... I dont know.... I need to think good and hard about this one! 

Glad you got the endo removed and tubes were clear - hopefully a BFP is around corner! :thumbup:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Welcome Koosmommy - as Abi said - the more the merrier!!! :thumbup:

I haven't read too much about the DHEA but have heard it mentioned in the Zita West books - anything is worth a try. But I suppose if your acupuncturist doenst want you taking it then maybe the herbs are enough. 

I hope your stay here is short and sweet (in a good way)!!!


----------



## abster

Glum, glum, glum. Wing was concerned about my chart - temps not really high enough and ov still being cd17 (it's always been 16-18 pretty much) and LP still being only 9-11 days. I told her how I've been feeling recently - that even though I have total faith in TCM and in my logical mind I know it'll work for me, I just don't feel at the moment like it'll ever work. I asked her if she was surprised it was taking my body so long to respond properly to the treatment (6 months come May 23rd) and she admitted that yes, she was. It's still my spleen, she thinks - phlegm obstruction. My cold uterus seems to have warmed up and my kidney yang seem to have responded a bit - post-ov temps are def higher than they used to be - and my pre-ov temps are less erratic too. Still though, even though my spleen qi deficiency is massively better than it was (and it really is - I feel plenty better within myself and my phlegm is far better than it was whan I started) it must have been shockingly, and I really mean shockingly, bad when I started seeing her. I was bunged up all the time amd kept getting what I thought was one cold after another, but without elevated temps. This was infact phlegm caused by me spleen qi deficiency. So after months of acupuncture, pills/dry herbs and dietary changes (no wheat or dairy mainly, but all sorts of other things, such as lettuce and spinach becasue they're cooling to the kidney yang,or phlegm-forming), using heat bags all the time and having to opt for spicy food whenever possible and eating/drinking tons of ginger, only drinking warm water and taking wheatgrass and spirulina I still have a way to go. 
On positive times I remember that I the same cycle lengths (25-30 days) before I fell pregnant with #1 so damn easily but I think the truth is that my body will be healed when it's ready and in the meantime I'm stuck in "all-my- friends-are-up-the-duff" land - another one this week and my OH's cousin's pregnant too. 
Sorry, I'm feeling whingey. The good news from Qing, though, is that I definitely will get pregnant, it's just the waiting. She's given me som emoxa to burn on my tummy - over my tummy button, she said; no lower, just in case (bless her for tryin to give me hope!). 

Anyway, my treatment...
Lying on my front, I had nedles in my scalp and some on my lower back. Heat.

On my back, I had one in my tummy, briefly, then on top of my head. Some in my legs (really heavy-feeling ones!)and some heat on my tummy. 

She's also shown my some more spleen massage, which should help, and I'm going to check with Randine once more as to what I should be eating in huge quantities and what's on the banned list. 
I've got seeds in my right ear again.
Oh, and the tablets my OH has been taking for his psoriasis in place of his dried herbs have been working in that it's not getting any worse, so we can save some money til I'm pregnant at least. :thumbup: There you see, something positive :winkwink:

Abi x


----------



## jojo-m

Hi abi sorry to hear your having a tough patch, ttc does that to you long term, I know I've had months of it! The good news is as you can see fron signature I finally got a bfp. It was the 19th cycle and only 2 weeks ago fs diagnosed unexplained secondary infertility and said to go back in a year as nothing could be done yet, seems miracles do happen! 

The only thing I took this month was soy, took it days 2-6 as with clomid, it was second cycle using it and it bumped lp up by nearly 2 days the first month, I think I had lpd which is why wasn't getting pg, I'm amazed how well it works and was cheapest thing I used yet lol! 

Anyway early days and all that, hope to see some bfp's from you ladies, I check in on you all the time even when not posting much

stay positive abi, it will happen! I know I thought it never would but I was wrong! Xx


----------



## fitzy79

*Abs*, am so sorry you're going through a rough patch. I understand the frustration...6 months is a long time waiting for TCM to do it's magic....appears you just have a lot more issues to resolve eh?! At least your practitioner is confident you will get pregnant...doesn't make the wait any easier though:wacko:

I want to start back my accu again as havn't been in over a month. I'm thinking about changing practitioner though as I honestly do feel that I need to use TCM as a support to the Western meds road I'm on. My current accu is Chinese and very much of the opinion that TCM is ALL I need so I don't feel I can be totally honest with him about my pending injections etc. He has a very good reputation but is an avid believer in the herbs. I don't want to take the herbs as, even though I know they probably have no adverse reaction with the Gonal-F whatsoever, I don't want to risk it. So, I've started doing some research on accupuncturists who are Zita West affiliated and are recommended by some of the IVF clinics over here. I feel they may be more understanding of my desire to follow an East meets West approach.

Sorry for the epic post girls...just writing it down makes me feel a bit clearer about what I'm doing! Any thoughts/Suggestions??

*Reba* When are you having your HSG done??

*Jo-Jo* Major congrats to you on your BFP hun...wishing you a happy and healthy 9 mths!!


----------



## abster

Thanks girls - and congrats Jojo!! :happydance:
I really think I might give soya isoflavones a go next cycle, although I'm torn between doing that and sticking with TCM puritanically, which is a slightly stronger pull for me. They seem to have worked remarkably well for you and Betheney. My LP hasn't lengthened beyond 11 days (2 cycles ago) and I'm still oving at cd 16/17/18. My cycles are the same as pre-#1 but something's obviously not working. 

Fitzy, you need to be treated by somebody who can give you what you need because it's such a very personal thing that you and your OH are trying to achieve. :hugs:

I was blowing my nose at 5 this morning, so I think pregnancy's out this month. A third friend from my first-time parents' group announced her pregnancy today. I think men are going to start falling pregnant before I do; I feel like some sort of sodding talisman! 

Hey everybody! Hope you've all had a good weekend. 

Abi x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning ladies, 

Jo-Jo congrats on the BFP - been thinking about the Soy myself.... would that be better to try than Clomid??? More natural I suppose!!! 

Abi - it sucks that it has to take so bloody long to fall pregnant - its really pissing me off. My niece just had a wee boy last week (he's so cute) and my friend is 12 weeks preg now, my other friend started trying last month and havent heard anything from her so no doubt the next time I see her she'll be with child!!! Oh well - whats for you wont pass you as the saying goes!!! 

My HSG is planned for june - if my period falls on the right day (1st June) then hopefully i can get it done on 11th june (which is CD11 but they want it done by CD10 - hope that doesnt cause any problems - i dont Ov til CD16 anyway so no chance of being pregnant and have 5 days to clear the tubes of any dye that might still be floating around there). 

I dont think I'll start the clomid til Sept at the earliest - will see if having thee HSG helps clear any blockages i might have and let mothernature work her magic. If after 3 months no BFP i might start the clomid..... I so hate the thought of putting fake hormones into my body but i need to try something new.


----------



## jojo-m

Thanks girls, reba I had absolutely no side effects with soy so from that point it has to be better than clomid which I hear is evil. I doubt I would be pg without soy, this was 19th cycle. I got up to 11 days on luteal phase instead of 9 in first month using it.

One amazing thing tho, from randine lewis book I had cold uterus among other things and my abdo was constantly cold to touch, after taking soy it went, no idea of how or why but it's been warm to touch ever since! X


----------



## daydream_mum

Hi Girls wondering if I can join you all too? I'm so excited to find a thread on TTC and TCM! 

No one else I know is or has used TCM before so it will be good to share. I am a mummy to one little boy. He is 2.5yrs old. We have been TTC since July 2009 so it's been a while and has been a rude shock as ds was concieved without trying really (first month without contraception). I've been doing accupuncture and herbs that I cook for 30mins and drink three times a day since January this year. Apparently I had a cold uterus, My spleen, liver and kidney were all low? I think and I am hypothyroid and have very low iron. 

I see my guy between once a week and once a fortnight atm depending on what I need. My spleen is much better and liver but my kidneys are still not very good. (I'm not sure of the technical term). I've been told to cut out or at least down on wheat, gluten and dairy and no cold or raw foods. I had a blood test recently and my hormone levels all seemed normal, my thyroid was good and my iron was the best it's ever been and I've stopped taking iron supplements just using the herbs so they have obviously helped. 

Sorry for the long "me" post. Been feeling a bit down and feel like everyone around me is utd!


----------



## abster

Hey girls, coming on here definitely helps - it makes such a difference being able to talk to people experiencing the same crappy problems. I'm pretty certain the hag is coming as my breasts are getting quite tender around the edges. I'm going to get really strict with the diet guidelines - really start cutting down sugar, not that I have much anyway - and I've pretty much decided that I'm going vegan. I've felt some disquiet for a while about the dairy industry and milk in general - when you drink cow's milk it's breast milk designed for their young and we're the only species that drinks the milk of another animal, or drinks milk beyond the weaning stage. I've just borrowed The Kind Diet, by Alicia Silverstone and she goes into quite a lot of detail about it, amongst other things, and explodes the milk=calcium=avoiding osteoporosis myth (did you know that until dairy products started to be introduced into the diets in places like china and japan they had no incidences of osteoporosis? Since they've started to be more widely consumed over there they are getting cases. Sorry to rant but it really bothers me. 

I'm going to talk to Qing about whether I should go back to just tablets, as almost 3 months into taking dried herbs they've not made much difference. I'm also going to knock the B-100 on the head - 6 months in and computer says no, frankly. Really think I'll pick up some soy iso at Holland and Barratt on thursday, our weekly trek into town for #1's swimming lesson. It'll probably be CD2 by then after all.
My cold uterus has gone too - partyly warm things in the diet and partly near-incessant use of a hot wheat bag. 

Reba, you're not wrong. Most people are pregnant with another one in the time it's taken us to get nowhere. Why not try the soy-iso together? When do you expect the hag, if she's coming? Maybe assuming we'll have another cycle and spending a little money on the soy will ensure we don't need it. 

I was at the country park with #1 yesterday and kept seeing 2 magpies. Is it incredibly sad that I kept thinking "2 for joy, 2 for joy"? It is isn't it. 

Am I rambling?

Abi x


----------



## abster

Hey daydream_mum - welcome! Don't worry, I'm the queen of "me" posts! We've had quite a few pregnancies since the thread started - 5 in fact. Look forward to reading your contributions! You can be as me-ish as you like- we're here for info sharing and support.

#1 is almost 22 months, conceived in 2 cycles, and we've been trying since Nov 08. A rude surprise to say the least. Get hold of a copy of our bible - Randine Lewis's The Infertility Cure - absolutely wonderful. Will explein to youall about your imbalances and tell you exactly what things you need to add to/ remove from your diet. Very cheap, 2nd hand on amazon. 

Abi x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Abi

"Computer says no".... I love it!!! hahaha :haha:

Yes lets do the Soy together - im on CD17, i think, so hag not here til 1st June - when are you due on? Yeah if we spend loads of money on them then fate will make us pregnant!!!! I was thinking of buying ST's in bulk last month in the hope that I would fall pregnant and it would be a waste of money!!!! No such luck. 

DO you think I should try the soy this next cycle (even though HSG planned) or wait til I have that and start in July cycle? I want to start sooner rather than later..... Must look up the Soy thread on here and see what the ladies were saying. 

Welcome day-dream mum. Dont worry about the "me" posts - thats what BnB is here for - to talk about whats going on with us and see if anyone else has the same problems.... :thumbup:

Jo-Jo thats great about the soy helping your cold uterus - i have the same diagnosis (amongst others - kidney yang, spleen def. etc) - i really notice my belly being cold - think its a wee bit warmer though since starting the acup.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

I had 11th (or maybe 12th) acup session yesterday evening. It was CD16 for me so thats my usual Ov day even though I had the EWCM on sat night and sun morning (so might of Ov'd a day earlier). 

Anyway she put the needles in the usual places (belly too). I kept dozing off into a deep sleep and then waking suddenly. My belly was really warm (cos she used the heat lamp) and it was for most of the evening too. Of course couldnt sleep last night cos of the heat and feel like Sh1t again today - oh well. 

Next appointment 2nd June.


----------



## daydream_mum

Thanks for the welcome :hi:

Hi girls it is nice to come in here and realise you girls just get it! The Soy sounds really interesting I might give that a go next time. I looked for it at our chemist but couldn't find it there. I'm cd 5 today so might be a bit late now.

Abster, I'll definetely have a look for that book. My tcm guy has given me lists of good and bad foods but some days I really am stuck on what I can eat! I'm finding cutting dairy out the hardest but I've cut out a lot and only eat organic dairy now. Great that your cold uterus has gone! Isn't it horrible when baby #1 was so easy and now to go through this is just well worse than horrible 

My next appointment is in 2 days so hopefully he will have something good to say about my kidneys this time. I'm sure all this ttc is the universe trying to teach me some patience! Not usually one of my best traits lol


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hey Daydream - how did the appointment go today? I know what you mean about patience - im the worst in the world... no patience at all! 

Well im 20 or 21 - 4 or 5 DPO - im getting the usual twinges and feelings but i aint hopeful - nothing is different. Just waiting anxiously for the HSG now and then after that the clomid perhaps - oh Abi i read the Radine Lewis book (page 268 or 269) about clomid - she says the only people she would suggest (or who might have success) using clomid are those with a kidney yang def, spleen Qi def and cold uterus.... i'm all of the above - made me more interested in trying it now. Still will give my body another month or 2 after the HSG and see if I can fall naturally first! 

Anyway ladies I hope you all have a nice weekend and when I come on here on Monday I want to see some :bfp: ......! 

x


----------



## abster

Snap! Plus some damp.
Really recommend you drop refined carbs and dairy products (wheat too if you have damp).
Sorry, can't chat - in a rush..
Abi x

Happy weekend everybody!


----------



## daydream_mum

Hi girls, the appointment went well. He's really happy with how I'm going. Apparently I wasn't too good when I first saw him! My tongue still has a coating that indicates some damp, which he would have thought would have gone by now. Pulses all seemed much better and after my bloodtest my iron was better than it's ever been as he has got me on a strong blood building formula. Had a bit of accu on my feet and leg and one in my lower abdo. He is confident I will get pregnant soon now which he has never said before, but he thinks Spring will be best to fall pregnant for my body type. 

Our GP has ordered blood tests and sperm analysis for dh, which he is not happy about so I'll have to force him lol! After dh is given the clear, I'm to get a lap/hsg for suspected endo I think. 

Reba, when do you get the HSG done? Hope the TWW goes quickly for you and you don't end up needing the HSG! 

Have a good weekend girls! I'm child free today and the stupid thing is I don't know what to do with myself :shrug:


----------



## Tammi_999

HI Girls, 

Please may I join you, I have been stalking this thread for a while now and want to thank you all for sharing your courageous journeys with the rest of us.

You have inspired me to order 'that book' and I am pleased to say it arrived this morning and I have been a book worm all day!

Me: I have a cute 4 year old for whom I had now issues conceiving but now at age 37 and having been trying for 3 years for number 2, I am getting really depressed. 

My tests and laps showed that I had lesions on my tubes (a remenant of 1#'s c-section) but that was over 9 months ago and still no luck?

can anyone recommend a good acu in West London by the way?

sending baby dust to you all

T x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Tammi - welcome to the TCM thread. I hope your stay is short and sweet and you get a BFP soon! :flower: 3yrs is a long time - i'll be 3 yrs at the end of 2010 too - its a nightmare but we will get there in the end. :thumbup:

Well nothing to report from my neck of the woods - 6 or 7 DPO (i cant rem - 7 i think). The spotting arrived on this day last month but nothing yet - but i do feel like thw witch is on her way - lower back sore, the odd twinge in ovaries and that general periody felling... oh well not to worry - will arrange the HSG once she shows her ugly face! 

Hows everyone today - did all have a nice weekend - the weather was glorious here - but back to cloudy today - oh well.


----------



## Tammi_999

HI RebaRezzelba

and thankyou for your warm welcome.

My weekend was indeed glorious, joined the gym and prebooked personal trainer to put the fear of god into me so that I attend and try my best to at least control my weight.

My theory is that I need to do everything I can to maximise our chances of a jellybean.

hmmm, I was also thinking of getting some immuno tests done, could it be that my body is rejecting jellybeans from implanting for some reasons....

anyway I am hunting down local acu people and will keep you posted on my progress

T x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi TCM ladies - how is everyone these days? Its gotten very quiet on this thread.... 

Glitterqueen - whats the latest with you? Hows things going? 

Abi - i see AF got you - oh well onwards and upwards - we will get there soon, im sure of it!!! :hugs:

And the rest of you ladies - whats going on??? 

As for me im on CD24 (7DPO or maybe 8) and spotting hasnt arrived yet but isnt really due til Thursday. And I feel the witch coming so not holding out any hope. Onto HSG once AF shows. Next Acup booked for Wed 2nd June.


----------



## rubyloo

goodness! it is quiet on here! i've not been around for a while as i've been mega sick and just been feeling utterly sorry for myself. thank goodness for continued accu to try and cope with the m/s......reba, no spotting is GREAT even if you feel the witch is on the way. one thing i would say to anyone on here is - make sure you're in absolute tip top condition while you are TTC. i know it sounds daft but getting a bit of weight on if you tend to be a bit skinny (like me!) is defo worth doing. i had no idea i'd feel so rough and be so off food....i'm glad i managed to get some pounds on before the m/s kicked in. its been the best part of four weeks hugging the loo. classy. 

where are the rest of our bfps?????


----------



## RebaRezzelba

god rubyloo sorry your feeling so rough - but worth it in the end up. :wacko: Unfortunately for me I am not too skinny.... could do with losing a half stone before getting pregnant so as I dont gain too much when I finally do (positive thinking!!!). But of course thats easier said than done. 

Well spotting isnt normally due until CD26 which is tomorrow (last month it came on CD23 which was weird) so I'd say its gonna show as normal. I started taking MACA last month too so we'll see if that helps.


----------



## glitterqueen

Hey reba and girls
well witch got me - i am day 6 now really gutted. cathy said my last 2 cycles were perfect 14 day lp( but that was never the prob!) perfect period bleeding etc still apinful but not quite so bad. bd'd on all the right dates so where is my BFP?? I am going to try soy next month-missed this one. isn't it from day 5-9 you take it?? cathy said it can't do any harm. She said everything is perfect just need the magic to happen now so come on BFP.
but the sun is shinning so lets all get BFP this month ladies xx
p.s abi i got the randine lewis book so i asked cathy to confirm my diagnosis she just said deficient spleen


----------



## lulu79

Hi lovely ladies :wave:

Well sorry I haven't been contributing. I have been feeling a bit down in the dumps and stressed - trying to move house and this ttc lark is really getting to me now. I know I'm only on cycle 11 but I seriously thought that after all the trauma I went through last year I would be cut a break. 

Anyhoo - as for me I am on CD17 . Think I am ovulating today as loads of EWCM but sadly DH is away on business so that rules out this month :nope::nope: Oh well the AF will probably arrive in a few days so onto cycle 12.

Last month I had a 10/11 day LP - which is good for me. Irritatingly even though my cycles are nearly normal in length (27/28) it only seems to be because my ovulation day is getting later and later.

I have decided to schedule my acu for cd5 next month to try and induce ovulation. I am also giving serious thought to the soy next month. Seems to work wonders for some people. However, I am also worried about messing up my body further. Not sure what to do.... will give some more thought

Anyway bestgo as I have to leave in a min. Baby dust baby dust to you all. 

xxx


----------



## glitterqueen

lulu
I was just thinking the same thing about soy - i have a 30 day cycle with ov day 16/17. Cathy said that is perfect so i am afraid of messing things up . she said if i want to try it shouldn't do any harm but i don't know. I have heard that different days do different things ie more eggs day 1-5 or better quality eggs day 5-9 any guru's out there with advice. like i said i know i ovulate but are the eggs good quality?
you dog is just fantastic by the way xx


----------



## lulu79

glitterqueen said:


> lulu
> I was just thinking the same thing about soy - i have a 30 day cycle with ov day 16/17. Cathy said that is perfect so i am afraid of messing things up . she said if i want to try it shouldn't do any harm but i don't know. I have heard that different days do different things ie more eggs day 1-5 or better quality eggs day 5-9 any guru's out there with advice. like i said i know i ovulate but are the eggs good quality?
> you dog is just fantastic by the way xx

I haven't researched the soy properly yet but need to do so. I am in two minds 1) my body is getting back to normal so why go and mess it up now (like with the agnus castus experiment i did a few months back) to 2) I need to do something what the hell! Hmmm we'll see. It worked for Laumatt though she had very similar cycles to me. Its tricky cos your cycle is perfect but then if Cathy said no harm.... Let me know what you decide. We may very well have a 'TCM does SI' thread next month as I think Reba and Abi are thinking of giving it a go.

Thanks my dog is keeping me sane! Though she has grown since this pic xxxxx


----------



## lulu79

RebaRezzelba said:


> Well spotting isnt normally due until CD26 which is tomorrow (last month it came on CD23 which was weird) so I'd say its gonna show as normal. I started taking MACA last month too so we'll see if that helps.

Reba any news on the spotting? Keeping everything crossed that it keeps away and you get a lovely BFP. we need some more on this thread! xxx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

lulu79 said:


> RebaRezzelba said:
> 
> 
> Well spotting isnt normally due until CD26 which is tomorrow (last month it came on CD23 which was weird) so I'd say its gonna show as normal. I started taking MACA last month too so we'll see if that helps.
> 
> Reba any news on the spotting? Keeping everything crossed that it keeps away and you get a lovely BFP. we need some more on this thread! xxxClick to expand...

Hi Lulu - no spotting yet - CD27 and 11DPO at the moment - I still feel her coming though so not really hopeful. I was gonna test this am and took a sample but dumped it again cos once I had taken it I felt the witch was on route - so not wasting any tests. It might be the MACA thats keeping it away this month? 

Yeah keep everything crossed for me - it would be great to not have to do the HSG and the clomid in the next few months - but as I said Im not feeling too hopeful! 

Hope you have a nice weekend! :thumbup:


----------



## lulu79

Hi Reba - thats great news about no spotting!!! Keeping everything crossed you get your BFP. But even if not thats a great improvement with no spotting.:happydance: 

I might have to read up on MACA..... havent heard of that before.... I am going belts and braces next month. I want my BFP!!! I want I want I want!! 

Have a great weekend ! Keep us posted - baby dust baby dust baby dust 

xxx


----------



## Laummatt

Hey girls. I havent been on here much lately, Ive been really ill! Have just tried to catch up with your posts and Im really praying for some more BFPs. I will keep popping back in to see how everyone is doing, dying to know that it works miracles for more of us. 
A while ago some one asked if their herbs etc changed through the month, just to say that mine never changed, I just took the same ones all month and had acu fortnightly. I guess we all get treated slightly differently.

Everything is well (now) here, baby is 12+2 weeks due Dec 8th. Had our scan today and all looks well. But boy ohh boy have I been ill, ended up in hosp last week on a drip... yuk, have never thrown up quite so much in my life. nice!

All be worth it and I am feeling better now (last 3 days anyhow!)

Good luck all, I hope TCM works in magic on everyone x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

lulu79 said:


> Hi Reba - thats great news about no spotting!!! Keeping everything crossed you get your BFP. But even if not thats a great improvement with no spotting.:happydance:
> 
> I might have to read up on MACA..... havent heard of that before.... I am going belts and braces next month. I want my BFP!!! I want I want I want!!
> 
> Have a great weekend ! Keep us posted - baby dust baby dust baby dust
> 
> xxx

Hi lulu - there's a thread on hear dedicated to macs-I'll post the link . A good few have got their bfp after taking it. It's a root for the Peruvian mountains. All natural, no hormones but it balances your hormones- good for men and women but haven't managed to get DH on it yer! 

Bfp's for us both soon :) and of course the rest of the ladies on here!!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Laummatt said:


> Hey girls. I havent been on here much lately, Ive been really ill! Have just tried to catch up with your posts and Im really praying for some more BFPs. I will keep popping back in to see how everyone is doing, dying to know that it works miracles for more of us.
> A while ago some one asked if their herbs etc changed through the month, just to say that mine never changed, I just took the same ones all month and had acu fortnightly. I guess we all get treated slightly differently.
> 
> Everything is well (now) here, baby is 12+2 weeks due Dec 8th. Had our scan today and all looks well. But boy ohh boy have I been ill, ended up in hosp last week on a drip... yuk, have never thrown up quite so much in my life. nice!
> 
> All be worth it and I am feeling better now (last 3 days anyhow!)
> 
> Good luck all, I hope TCM works in magic on everyone x[/QUOT
> 
> hey L
> 
> can't believe your feeling that sick- I really hope it passes soon :)
> 
> And great news the scan went well too - I suppose you'll be telling everyone now( if u haven't already that is?)
> 
> Still no spotting for me but my stomach is in knots and I can feel the old bag trying to get out- but if she arrives tomorrow that's a 12 day LP so haven't had one that long in a while which is good I suppose
> 
> anyway must go-feel better soon :)


----------



## Laummatt

Thanks.. Not rying to get your hopes up at all....but... when I just found out I was convinced AF was on her way, crampy for days and even up till 8 weeks or so. Fingers crossed for you.

Yes people know now which is a relief as Im being so miserable and to be honest I have a considerable bump already, so no more hiding. Second baby thing I guess. Feeling better all the time and Ive actually had a few meals too!! 

I'll keep checking back

Baby dust x x


----------



## daydream_mum

Hi girls, gosh it's quiet in here! Hope everyone is ok.

Reba, I hope the witch didn't show up for you. 

Laummatt, sorry to hear your having a rough time with the pregnancy. Did TCM work for you?

I think I'm out for this month, I've been really sick and I think I should have O'ed this weekend or now! I'm feeling too sick to do anything about it though with a horrible chest infection. I havn't really noticed any EWCM though which I always get, but I'm thinking the antibiotics and meds I'm on are affecting it. Oh and I've ordered the book by Radine Lewis, just waiting for it to arrive! 

Accu appointment this Friday so hopefully he can make me feel better.


----------



## rubyloo

hey laummatt!

ditto here on the sickness front - i was at the emergency GP two weeks ago for anti-sickness treatment. not keeping a thing down. i'm still feeling sick as hell and pretty depressed and miserable with it. i'm approaching 11 weeks and babs due around the 21st dec. the thought, sight and smell of food are enough to set me off! i tend to be sick every morning without fail and haven't had a proper meal for weeks. i've lost 1/2 a stone which is not great. i'm just hoping and praying it passes soon! i know its great to be expecting but i just wish i felt better - its so hard to be positive when you're this sick!

anyway - still hanging on for some more bfps ladies.......!


----------



## lulu79

Hi ladies

hope everyone had a good weekend. I'm 5dpo - nothing exciting to report my end and think I'm out this month as didn't dtd at the right time.

Any BFPs?!

Reba - I'm still keeping everything crossed for you. Has the witch stayed away?

Xxx


----------



## Laummatt

Rubyloo...

Im feeling better now, have my moments but no where near as bad as I was, stopped at 12 weeks pretty much bang on. Im 13 now and even managed to eat a 3 course meal at a wedding Sat!! Yay!! Were so close its cool, Im due Dec 8. 

Hoping you recover really soon, its hard to be happy about it when your so ill, but we know you will be as soon as you stop feeling like death!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi ladies

Well no spotting on Sat (12DPO) - so i tested - BFN.... :cry: (wasnt too upset cos I knew I wasnt)
No spotting sunday (13DPO)- started to get hopes up.... 
No spotting monday (14DPO) - hopes up even higher
Then Monday afternoon the dreaded spotting showed up
Tuesday (15DPO) - had blood and spotting
Today (16DPO) back to dark black/brown spotting no blood. So annoying cos I need to get AF before Fri so that I can book the HSG for nxt Fri... typical. 

I think the MACA messed up the cycle this month. I thought I was just havign one day of spotting on Mon when I started bleeding red on Tues but it went back to spotting - I thought the Acup and the MACA were finally working their magic but no it doesnt seem like that. OH well onto another cycle nearly..... Maybe I was secretly stressed about the HSG and that was delaying AF too..... 

Acup tonight so she'll prob take my pulse just to confirm Im not "up the duff"!!!! :)


----------



## lulu79

RebaRezzelba said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Well no spotting on Sat (12DPO) - so i tested - BFN.... :cry: (wasnt too upset cos I knew I wasnt)
> No spotting sunday (13DPO)- started to get hopes up....
> No spotting monday (14DPO) - hopes up even higher
> Then Monday afternoon the dreaded spotting showed up
> Tuesday (15DPO) - had blood and spotting
> Today (16DPO) back to dark black/brown spotting no blood. So annoying cos I need to get AF before Fri so that I can book the HSG for nxt Fri... typical.
> 
> I think the MACA messed up the cycle this month. I thought I was just havign one day of spotting on Mon when I started bleeding red on Tues but it went back to spotting - I thought the Acup and the MACA were finally working their magic but no it doesnt seem like that. OH well onto another cycle nearly..... Maybe I was secretly stressed about the HSG and that was delaying AF too.....
> 
> Acup tonight so she'll prob take my pulse just to confirm Im not "up the duff"!!!! :)

Oh no so sorry to hear the witch got you :growlmad:

I know it seems like little consolation but at least you had a great length LP (mine is only 10 days - would love to lengthen it further).

Stress does have such a big impact on cycles - I am only 7dpo but feel like I am going to get AF any minute. Think its because we are trying to move house and feel ready to explode with the stress of solicitors and annoying buyers/vendors.

Good luck with your HSG. I am seeing a gynaecologist on Tuesday - have decided to see privately as I have BUPA though if I need fertility treatment I will have to pay for. At least hoping the initial scans and investigations will be covered.

xxx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Lulu - thanks - Im not too upset this month about getting AF. 

Yeah moving house is pretty stressful - and TTC on top of it all is even worse! Good luck with the move. :thumbup:

I've booked my HSG for next friday so hopefully AF will be gone by then cos they said it needs to be completely finished for them to perform the x-ray and usually I have about 7-8 days of AF and post AF spotting so i really hope itsgone by next fri - otherwise I have to wait another month - nightmare!period is slowly but surely coming out - my stomach feels like Im having contractions but the blood isnt flowing (TMI) yet but it will be by this evening Id say - my legs are so heavy too - i really need some nuerofen but gonna try to stay away from it - will use hot water bottle instead and some paracetamol. 

My acup last night was nice and relaxing too - kept dozing off as usual. Next appointment is in 3 weeks - trying to space them out more cos need the money for my summer holiday which I hope to book this week or next - spain at the end of August for 10 days all going to plan.


----------



## TntArs06

Hello everyone, :flower:

I am checking out this thread because I feel as though I need to be doing something different. I graduated massage therapy school and was good with energy work but I never followed in that path. It feels as though I fell off the wagon. I remember being in school and how good I felt with positive energies and massaging the pain out...felt so good. So here I am...in search of that feeling..... :hugs:

As for me: Well like my ticker thing says....I have Stage 3 endo...probably having another lap this month if I get a BFN. I have read a few posts on some of you having Endo and alot of TCM has helped them...Boy do I need to know what to do on that. My gut tells me that I shouldn't have done a lap because I am still in tremendous pain. With that comes pain pills and eating the wrong foods and not wanting to work out... because of the pain. My OH and I have a donor but really only have him until Jan 2011....he leaves for Afgan then... So I am pressed on time with him. He is super great, healthy, and has amazing values. So I am hoping to get BFP from him and not a donor bank. 

Have any of you gotten a BFP with Endo after any TCM method? I am taking alot of vitamins and maca. I am debating whether to continue with the clomid because the side effects are awful...my body is sensitive to meds. Just looking for something "else" to help with my TTC journey......

Sorry if this seems daunting. Just not sure what to do...kinda confused about all of this.... lol


----------



## glitterqueen

RebaRezzelba said:


> Hi Lulu - thanks - Im not too upset this month about getting AF.
> 
> Yeah moving house is pretty stressful - and TTC on top of it all is even worse! Good luck with the move. :thumbup:
> 
> I've booked my HSG for next friday so hopefully AF will be gone by then cos they said it needs to be completely finished for them to perform the x-ray and usually I have about 7-8 days of AF and post AF spotting so i really hope itsgone by next fri - otherwise I have to wait another month - nightmare!period is slowly but surely coming out - my stomach feels like Im having contractions but the blood isnt flowing (TMI) yet but it will be by this evening Id say - my legs are so heavy too - i really need some nuerofen but gonna try to stay away from it - will use hot water bottle instead and some paracetamol.
> 
> My acup last night was nice and relaxing too - kept dozing off as usual. Next appointment is in 3 weeks - trying to space them out more cos need the money for my summer holiday which I hope to book this week or next - spain at the end of August for 10 days all going to plan.

Hey reba
boo for the witch!! Just reading your post remionded me of advice i had read if you r trying to bring on a period or help with bleeding take 1000mg vit c 3 time a day- i used to take it all the time but was advised not to ad it can cause bleeding. Also try baby asprin as it thins the blood and might make your period more productive- just a few things i picked up over the months hope u don't mind me suggesting them. u might need to build up the dose of vit c as too much too soon can lead to major runny bums ahhhh TMI xxx
I am on day 14 no positive ov yet but i usually ov day 16. cm looking better than last month due to upping the evening primrose oil and drinking cough bottles lol!! b'd every other day until positive etc trying the sperm meets egg plan also considering the pre seed ? hope all your procedures go well xx


----------



## Blue12

RebaRezzelba said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Well no spotting on Sat (12DPO) - so i tested - BFN.... :cry: (wasnt too upset cos I knew I wasnt)
> No spotting sunday (13DPO)- started to get hopes up....
> No spotting monday (14DPO) - hopes up even higher
> Then Monday afternoon the dreaded spotting showed up
> Tuesday (15DPO) - had blood and spotting
> Today (16DPO) back to dark black/brown spotting no blood. So annoying cos I need to get AF before Fri so that I can book the HSG for nxt Fri... typical.
> 
> I think the MACA messed up the cycle this month. I thought I was just havign one day of spotting on Mon when I started bleeding red on Tues but it went back to spotting - I thought the Acup and the MACA were finally working their magic but no it doesnt seem like that. OH well onto another cycle nearly..... Maybe I was secretly stressed about the HSG and that was delaying AF too.....
> 
> Acup tonight so she'll prob take my pulse just to confirm Im not "up the duff"!!!! :)

I had lost this thread - glad to have found it - is it just me or is it in a new section recently. Anyway,

So sorry RebaRebellza about af - I wish it was different for you. Very glad that you are going to have an hsg. That is very important information. 

:dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## daydream_mum

Hi Girls,

Reba, hope AF starts in full swing and gets out of the way for the HSG, theres nothing worse than the waiting, waiting, waiting we do while TTC. Glad you're not feeling too bad about AF showing up. 

lulu, hope the moving house is going ok and you can start to relax a bit more now. I keep meaning to say the pic of that puppy in your avatar is gorgeous, such a cute face.

TntArs, welcome! Sorry to hear about your endo, I have read about people having great results with TCM and my accupuncturist says he can help. I'm in the "suspected" endo catergory atm until I get a lap to confirm. My TCM practioner won't treat me for it until it's confirmed as he doesn't think thats what I have. Maybe purchase the book by Randine Lewis "The Infertility Cure" . Thats what the girls here recommended and I just recieved mine today O:) 

Well I had my appointment this morning and got in trouble lol! I've been really sick with flu/chest infection and been on antibiotics. I was told I should have gone straight to him and he would have been able to fix me up. Apparently I've taken a bit of a step backwards now. My pulse was bad as was my tongue coating. I've been eating really badly so he's advised me to almost fast. Just have chicken soup, ginger tea with honey. I'm now armed with some herbs and I think I can kiss a BFP goodbye this month. I do feel silly for not going to Adam sooner I guess I just think of him for fertility and went straight to my normal G.P. :blush:


----------



## TntArs06

daydream_mum said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Reba, hope AF starts in full swing and gets out of the way for the HSG, theres nothing worse than the waiting, waiting, waiting we do while TTC. Glad you're not feeling too bad about AF showing up.
> 
> lulu, hope the moving house is going ok and you can start to relax a bit more now. I keep meaning to say the pic of that puppy in your avatar is gorgeous, such a cute face.
> 
> TntArs, welcome! Sorry to hear about your endo, I have read about people having great results with TCM and my accupuncturist says he can help. I'm in the "suspected" endo catergory atm until I get a lap to confirm. My TCM practioner won't treat me for it until it's confirmed as he doesn't think thats what I have. Maybe purchase the book by Randine Lewis "The Infertility Cure" . Thats what the girls here recommended and I just recieved mine today O:)
> 
> Well I had my appointment this morning and got in trouble lol! I've been really sick with flu/chest infection and been on antibiotics. I was told I should have gone straight to him and he would have been able to fix me up. Apparently I've taken a bit of a step backwards now. My pulse was bad as was my tongue coating. I've been eating really badly so he's advised me to almost fast. Just have chicken soup, ginger tea with honey. I'm now armed with some herbs and I think I can kiss a BFP goodbye this month. I do feel silly for not going to Adam sooner I guess I just think of him for fertility and went straight to my normal G.P. :blush:

I sure do hope you get to feeling better soon! Thats no fun being sick. How involved are you with the ACU? seems (if your fasting) that your pretty involved. How has it helped you?

I think I may look into that book. IDK if there is an ACU where I live. I know they do reflexology. Does that help at all?:hugs:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi All 

Thanks Glitterqueen for the suggestions but AF showed up in full swing by the afternoon - and it was heavy but I wasnt in that much pain - no painkillers until bedtime cos I knew I wouldnt be able to sleep without them. So all in all I only had 3 days of spotting (2 less that usual) and the period was so managable I was shocked - I really think the MACA has worked wonders for me. So if I stop bleeding by tomorrow or sun at latest I should be all clear (of post AF spotting) by next Friday and the HSG should be able to go ahead as planned. :happydance: :wacko: :happydance:

TnT - Welcome to the thread. I think you should def get the Radine Lewis book "the infertility cure" - its full of advice and tips for people with endo etc. Reflexology is suppose to be good too - i did it once or twice but never continued.


----------



## lulu79

Reba - really glad to hear the maca seems to be working. Sorry I know this isn't a maca thread but could you let me know where you got yours from and how much and when you take it? My af is due Monday so will prob buy some this weekend so I can try for next months cycle. Thanks!

Hope the af goes away quickly.

X

hi everyone else! Glad to see the thread has had more activity.

Hope you all have a great weekend and enjoy the sun

xxx


----------



## Carrie29

Hi Girls

Just thought i'd pop back and say hi!.. i hope you are all doing well. Also just to let you know, i went to see a private sonographer a while ago and she was really interested in the whole TCM and how it worked for my PCOS. She said the medical industry are starting to look more and more into it's benefits and how it can help. She has also heard lots of good stories!.. 

Good Luck Girls! x


----------



## TntArs06

RebaRezzelba said:


> Hi All
> 
> Thanks Glitterqueen for the suggestions but AF showed up in full swing by the afternoon - and it was heavy but I wasnt in that much pain - no painkillers until bedtime cos I knew I wouldnt be able to sleep without them. So all in all I only had 3 days of spotting (2 less that usual) and the period was so managable I was shocked - I really think the MACA has worked wonders for me. So if I stop bleeding by tomorrow or sun at latest I should be all clear (of post AF spotting) by next Friday and the HSG should be able to go ahead as planned. :happydance: :wacko: :happydance:
> 
> TnT - Welcome to the thread. I think you should def get the Radine Lewis book "the infertility cure" - its full of advice and tips for people with endo etc. Reflexology is suppose to be good too - i did it once or twice but never continued.

Thank you. :hugs: I think I am going to get the book this weekend at Borders...hopefully. I definitely wanna start trying something else because my drs wont let me take anything for pain besides plain tylenol. And my pain is too much and I think i wont get BFP if I am under constant pain from the endo...I just want to see if something ACU or reflex will help me through it....thank you soo much. I really do want to get that book though cause I am curious on what they say about Endo. :shrug:

Thank you again


----------



## glitterqueen

Hey ladies
just got a really strong positive on ov stick - day 15 one day earlier than normal and loads of ewcm- must be all that evening primrose have been taking so fingers crossed for next few days of b'd and a sticky bean xxx


----------



## abster

Hello girls, I'm back! Just caught up on all the posts - must say, the thread's been a bit quiet on and off, hasn't it? Hello newbies :hi: 

tnt - it sounds like you're in a terrible amount of pain; hope you find a qualified TCM prac and can get some help very soon. Reflexology can be very helpful for fertility, but it's not as effective or proven as TCM. I used to have massage and reflexology regularly, but had to stop it until I'm pregnant as weekly TCM treatments are pricey and I decided it was best to put all my eggs in a chinese basket! Reflexology is fab though. 
Def get the Randine book - I got mine very cheap, second-hand on Amazon. 

Hey daydream - I always turn to TCM for medical treatment now, unless I need antibiotics, which I only use for cystitis (had it about a month ago). I've been treated very effectively for a chest infection and a throat infection so far - the little herbal pills worked really quickly both times. 

Grrr,I sem to have something go wrong every month. AF started the same day as my throat infection this cycle and then my period was lighter than usual, but 9 days long as opposed to the usual 6. I usually ov on CD 17/18-ish, but here I am on CD 19 and am still inundated with EWCM. THat's not a bad thing necessarily, as last night was the first chance we had to do anything about it, having had #1 in bed with us a lot when we were on holiday. Maybe I'll have a long cycle with a long LP, rather than a crappy 9 days. Got really excited about an 11-day LP a couple of cyc;es ago, but I've gone back to 9 days. On the upside though, since I stopped having bananas and nuts the damp seems to have got a little better. HAving treatments tomorrow and friday, to make up for 2 weeks without treatment. Had one on 24th, the day we went away, but I can't remember much to tell you about it.

Hey Carrie29, thanks for popping in :flower:

HOpe you both feel beautifully pregnant, rather than disgustingly ill, very soon, Laummatt and Ruby :hugs:

I know you're fed up about AF reba, but it is great that you had less spotting :happydance: 

Back tomorrow sometime 

Abi x


----------



## TntArs06

abster said:


> Hello girls, I'm back! Just caught up on all the posts - must say, the thread's been a bit quiet on and off, hasn't it? Hello newbies :hi:
> 
> tnt - it sounds like you're in a terrible amount of pain; hope you find a qualified TCM prac and can get some help very soon. Reflexology can be very helpful for fertility, but it's not as effective or proven as TCM. I used to have massage and reflexology regularly, but had to stop it until I'm pregnant as weekly TCM treatments are pricey and I decided it was best to put all my eggs in a chinese basket! Reflexology is fab though.
> Def get the Randine book - I got mine very cheap, second-hand on Amazon.
> 
> Hey daydream - I always turn to TCM for medical treatment now, unless I need antibiotics, which I only use for cystitis (had it about a month ago). I've been treated very effectively for a chest infection and a throat infection so far - the little herbal pills worked really quickly both times.
> 
> Grrr,I sem to have something go wrong every month. AF started the same day as my throat infection this cycle and then my period was lighter than usual, but 9 days long as opposed to the usual 6. I usually ov on CD 17/18-ish, but here I am on CD 19 and am still inundated with EWCM. THat's not a bad thing necessarily, as last night was the first chance we had to do anything about it, having had #1 in bed with us a lot when we were on holiday. Maybe I'll have a long cycle with a long LP, rather than a crappy 9 days. Got really excited about an 11-day LP a couple of cyc;es ago, but I've gone back to 9 days. On the upside though, since I stopped having bananas and nuts the damp seems to have got a little better. HAving treatments tomorrow and friday, to make up for 2 weeks without treatment. Had one on 24th, the day we went away, but I can't remember much to tell you about it.
> 
> Hey Carrie29, thanks for popping in :flower:
> 
> HOpe you both feel beautifully pregnant, rather than disgustingly ill, very soon, Laummatt and Ruby :hugs:
> 
> I know you're fed up about AF reba, but it is great that you had less spotting :happydance:
> 
> Back tomorrow sometime
> 
> Abi x

Thank you hun!! All we have in my town is reflexology so we will see what i can figure out. I been reading alot about alternate medicines and thinking it is a bit pricey but thats ok if its worth it. Thank you for your advice!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lulu79

abster said:


> Hello girls, I'm back! Just caught up on all the posts - must say, the thread's been a bit quiet on and off, hasn't it? Hello newbies :hi:
> 
> tnt - it sounds like you're in a terrible amount of pain; hope you find a qualified TCM prac and can get some help very soon. Reflexology can be very helpful for fertility, but it's not as effective or proven as TCM. I used to have massage and reflexology regularly, but had to stop it until I'm pregnant as weekly TCM treatments are pricey and I decided it was best to put all my eggs in a chinese basket! Reflexology is fab though.
> Def get the Randine book - I got mine very cheap, second-hand on Amazon.
> 
> Hey daydream - I always turn to TCM for medical treatment now, unless I need antibiotics, which I only use for cystitis (had it about a month ago). I've been treated very effectively for a chest infection and a throat infection so far - the little herbal pills worked really quickly both times.
> 
> Grrr,I sem to have something go wrong every month. AF started the same day as my throat infection this cycle and then my period was lighter than usual, but 9 days long as opposed to the usual 6. I usually ov on CD 17/18-ish, but here I am on CD 19 and am still inundated with EWCM. THat's not a bad thing necessarily, as last night was the first chance we had to do anything about it, having had #1 in bed with us a lot when we were on holiday. Maybe I'll have a long cycle with a long LP, rather than a crappy 9 days. Got really excited about an 11-day LP a couple of cyc;es ago, but I've gone back to 9 days. On the upside though, since I stopped having bananas and nuts the damp seems to have got a little better. HAving treatments tomorrow and friday, to make up for 2 weeks without treatment. Had one on 24th, the day we went away, but I can't remember much to tell you about it.
> 
> Hey Carrie29, thanks for popping in :flower:
> 
> HOpe you both feel beautifully pregnant, rather than disgustingly ill, very soon, Laummatt and Ruby :hugs:
> 
> I know you're fed up about AF reba, but it is great that you had less spotting :happydance:
> 
> Back tomorrow sometime
> 
> Abi x

Hi Abi - good to have you back. My cycle seems to be doing the same as yours. AF arrived last night 10dpo - so I am now back to a 9 day LP too having increased to a 10/11 day LP the last 2 cycles. So irritated. :cry:

Are you going to try soy this month? I am in two minds between that and maca..... i need to make up my mind soon seeing as I am CD1 today.

xxxx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Lulu

I got my MACA from www.healthydirect.com - I got 2 x 90 tablets for under £10 I think. Also I will send you the link to the MACA thread. I think the best type to get is Organic cos it only has the MACA root in it and nothing else where as the stuff I got is not organic (i will get the organic when I finish my 2nd month). The ladies on the MACA site got theirs from a different site (i cant rem the name but if you ask on their thread they will help) - also type "buy MACA online" into google and loads of sites pop up (try to go for Organic). I really think it helped me - 14 day LP, 3 days spotting, 2 days period (medium-heavy flow, hardly any pain), 3rd day post AF spotting so far.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

lulu - here's the thread

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...ca-were-beginning-collect-those-bfps-385.html

:thumbup:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Glitterqueen - great news about the positive Ov - get your "homework" done as Cathy would say!!! :haha:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Abi - yeah its great news about the less spotting - i really think it was the MACA but could be a conbination of both that and acup - who knows. Im looking forward to next months AF to see if it really does work wonders.... I hope it does - if so it has proven to me that my spotting is def a hormonal thing rather than a fibroid or endo (bloody HSG this week though to see if tubes are blocked - dreading it but i need to rule it out). 

Bummer that your Ov is delayed this cycle - are you still getting some :sex: in just incase you missed it?


----------



## lulu79

RebaRezzelba said:


> lulu - here's the thread
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...ca-were-beginning-collect-those-bfps-385.html
> 
> :thumbup:

Thanks reba - great news about the af. Well my af is currently spotting - frustrating as I know I'm not pg and I'm never sure whether spotting counts as cd1 - so I could be cd2 or cd28. Not sure - anyhoo beginning to think it doesn't really matter if not pg.

Good luck with the app this fri. Will be a relief to get out of the way. I'm getting nervous bout gynae app tomo

xxxx


----------



## daydream_mum

Hi all,

Abi, bummer about O being later, but as you said it might be a longer cycle overall and hopefully you feel recharged and ready to :sex:

Reba, goodluck with your HSG. Hope it all goes well and doesn't hurt too much :hugs:

As for the Maca and Soy I'm tempted, but after reading the Randine Lewis book I really want to just give TCM a really good go. 

The book was fantastic, I'm almost finished reading the whole thing and it just made me feel so much better and re-affirmed I am doing the right thing. I just feel a lot more at ease so I hope I can keep it up. Also I can honestly say I feel so much better after doing the TCM approach to my chest infection. Antibiotics were helping but I still wasn't feeling great. Now I feel really good!


----------



## fitzy79

Hi all,
Well havn't been posting here in while but have been having a read every now and then! I'm back on the accu train this Friday though as a support to my meds. Am starting with a new therapist who was recommended via lady doing similar fertility treatment to what I'm doing. She combines accu with reflexology (which I LOVE!!). Works on feet while needles are in...sounds like my idea of heaven!! Am so excited to meet her and see what she's like. Will post my experience at the weekend!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

fitzy79 said:


> Hi all,
> Well havn't been posting here in while but have been having a read every now and then! I'm back on the accu train this Friday though as a support to my meds. Am starting with a new therapist who was recommended via lady doing similar fertility treatment to what I'm doing. She combines accu with reflexology (which I LOVE!!). Works on feet while needles are in...sounds like my idea of heaven!! Am so excited to meet her and see what she's like. Will post my experience at the weekend!

Fitzy, that sounds great - reflexology and acup at the same time - I'd be snooring half way through. 

Hope it goes well and you get some good results at the end! :thumbup:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

lulu79 said:


> RebaRezzelba said:
> 
> 
> lulu - here's the thread
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...ca-were-beginning-collect-those-bfps-385.html
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks reba - great news about the af. Well my af is currently spotting - frustrating as I know I'm not pg and I'm never sure whether spotting counts as cd1 - so I could be cd2 or cd28. Not sure - anyhoo beginning to think it doesn't really matter if not pg.
> 
> Good luck with the app this fri. Will be a relief to get out of the way. I'm getting nervous bout gynae app tomo
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

Hey Lulu, 

Did the spotting turn to full blown AF yet? Def count the spotting as CD28 not CD1. 

Well Im still spotting like mad - its annoying now cos if its not gone by Fri morning I have to postpone the HSG - hopefully it will start clearing up today and finish off for good tomorrow - if not then thats another month to wait. I hate the waiting game! 

I wonder how long after the HSG you have to wait to DTD - obviously there would still be dye in there and it would be pretty hostile for the little :spermy: - i must do some searching on Net and see what they say about it. At least I'll only be CD9 and dont Ov til CD16 usually so I have a full week to play with - but would like to get a little session in CD14 & CD15 too.


----------



## abster

Hey all, it's days since I've been on here.
Reba, are you going to be able to go ahead with your HSG on Friday? Hope so, and that it goes well and you get good news :hugs: Otherwise it's another frustrating month-long wait - and you've had enough of those already!! Who'da thought our lives coudl actually be run by our hoo-has?! :blush:

daydream mum, when I saw Qing on monday (extra session to make up for the holiday) she wasn't concerned about ov being later, as my period was longer his cycle - much lighter, so probably the same amount of flow, but 3 days longer. Now I'm 3dpo and quite frankly doing the same as every other buggery month! 

Think I might be losing my mind - dreamt the other night that my mum (61) is pregnant and that my pregnant neighbour is having twins in a few months followed by a single baby a couple of months later :dohh:
Foudn out yesterday that another woman I know is expecting. To be honest, these days I just expect everybody but me to be up the duff, so it doesn't bother me as much. DOn't know how [email protected] deal with it if they're all having their babies whilst I'm still trying though. DOn't want to face that one yet.
I'm write up monday's session later on sometime. 
Have a good day everybody! 
Abi x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

hey Abi and the rest of the ladies,

Spotting has pretty much gone so should be all set for tomorrows appointment. A bit nervous but I should be fine - im a tough cookie!!!! Just need to pop a few pills before the procedure and that should help with some of the pain and discomfort! 

Abi - I have 2 friends who have started TTC - one in Jan and the other in March so Im just waiting for the call any day now to say they are pregnant - but at this stage I just dont care anymore - its tough but i get over it pretty quickly!!! I have to - otherwise I'd go insane! :wacko:


----------



## glitterqueen

well ladies
so much for the perfect cycle and o'v i have the usual period cramps and lower back pain day 22 on cycle so don't think I am winning this month. Starting to get a bit disillusioned-yes my period is regular and better but i am still getting the pain about w eek before with PMT then the pain goes only to return with the witch in tow!!
We have decided to continue with the tcm until August then its IVF sept/oct depending on my cycle cuz i aint getting any younger. To cap it all off i have a urinary infection(prob from to much B'D!!!) but doc won't give me anything til he is sure i am defo not pregg so i am in bloody agony!! I know moan moan moan- I haven't said this on here before but I am going to adoption panel in July for approval- its been ongoing for 3 years but i have zero chance of getting a baby-don't start me on the whole area of adoption!! so i will get my child one way or another but its the old question-why am I not pg I am really tempted with soy this month even though i know i am o'v just for stronger eggs?? so sorry for the moan luv to all xx


----------



## abster

Hey glitterqueen, sorry you feel AF is on its way. You sound very down and I'm not surprised. Ouch to the cystitis! Drinking plenty of water and camomile tea will help to ease it, as will bathing your hooha with very diluted tea tree oil (one drop in over 100ml of cooled boiled water. Camomile essential oil can be very helpful too - a drop or 2 in a bath of water. My massage therapist, who's also a trained aromatherapist swears there's no reason not to use essential oils in pregnancy, so don't worry about that.
Hey, with supercathy helping you, you wont' need the IVF!!
Adoption must be a difficult process to go through - a wonderful thing to do for a young person though. My thoughts are with you Glitter! :hugs:

Reba, lovely, how did it go? Hope you're not too uncomfortable and they've been able to give you good news. :hugs: I think we're in the same place as regards other people's bumps.

Hello everybody! Lots of love. Am feeling more positive and not at all whiney today - can you tell??

Abi x


----------



## abster

I've lost count and didn't write up the last 2, but here's today's write-up:

Really positive! Qing looked at my chart and got really excited - I've updated it on FF so you can see what she saw - because I've had an immediate, very healthy temp rise, rather than a staggering rise with lots of drops. She talked about pregnancy really being a possibility this time - crossing her fingers and all sorts. 

Lying on my front: needles in my scalp as normal. Some on my lower back adn some in-and outs in my upper back. Lovely, lovely heat on my back. She left me there quite a while, as 4 dpo is not a good time for lots of work on the abdomen. 

Lying on my back: one in the top of my head, one in the flap of skin by my right thumb, 4 or 5 in my legs, below the knees - really, really strong, heavy feelings! Some heat on my abdomen, but not very hot. She burnt some moxa over my abdomen too. 

Quite a few seeds in my right ear. She's never been so positive about me, it was great to hear. I burnt moxa on my tummy button on tuesday, wednesday and thurs nights and from wednesday am I've been weeing loads - Qing tells me this could be some of the damp leaving my body. Think stopping eating nuts and bananas (damp-causing) a few weeks ago helped too. As did the different brand of you-gui-wan (Qing thought this might be the case). I've also been doing leg massage for my spleen every evening too. 
Things seem to be starting to come right, and about bloody time!! Am only 4dpo so no way of knowing either way yet. 

Abi x


----------



## fitzy79

Oooh Abs....very positive session with Quing...will be keeping a close eye on you over the next few weeks Missy!!

Reba..hope the HSG went ok and your tubes got the all clear.

Glitter...sorry to hear you're cramping and feel the witch is nigh ..hope she buggers off. Will be very interested in how your adoption approval pans out - I've registered with the adoption board too and am waiting for an appointment for the initial info meeting...LONG way to go yet so will be following your journey!

My new accupuncturist is lovely. Very easy to talk to and put me right at ease about my desire to use TCM as a support while on my medicated cycles. She has had 26 ladies come to her for fertility issues in last three years and 23 of those have either had babies or are pregnant so great statistics!! Anyway, session lasted an hour or so. I had 7 needles in my tummy and around ovaries, one between my eyes, one in thumb flesh on both hand and 3 in each leg at various points from knee down. The stimulation was mild and very pleasant with the strength being upped twice during session. While I was lying there Patricia worked on my reflex points on feet for bout half an hour..HEAVEN!! Was really impressed with her and if don't get BFP in couple weeks(although am thinking very positively!!) I will def go to her again for few sessions during the next cycle!!

So that's it for now...happy weekend girls!!


----------



## glitterqueen

thanks girls i can always rely on you to help me . so happy to hear your positive sessions. my treatment hasn't changed since i started so maybe i need to query that...... here's to bfp for july xx


----------



## daydream_mum

Hi Girls, 

Glitter, sorry to hear your cycle wasn't great and about the cystitis! I am the same as you and get very bad PMS up to 10 days before AF, this cycle Adam (my TCM man) tried something different and put me on a different formula after O. This cycle I got my first perfect 28 day cycle with next to no sore boobs, pms, cramping, or lower back ache. As you can imagine I was very happy. I think it helped knowing there was no chance I was UTD this cycle. Adam thinks my emotions play a huge part in my pms because as soon as I get it I know I'm not pregnant and then I make it worse. Sorry to ramble on but I would ask about a change in your treatment maybe. I also cut out dairy, sugars, wheat and gluten after O this cycle.

fitzy, thats great you've found an accupuncturist you click so well with. That 1/2 hour on the feet sounds devine! I'm thinking of making a reflexology app this cycle not for TTC but just for me! Hopefully next time you see her it's because you are UTD!

Abi, how exciting that Qing was so positive this session. It would give you a huge boost too! Finally all your work is paying off. I'll cross everything for you too. 

Reba, have you had the HSG yet? Hope it all went well for you.

AFM, well had my first ever perfect 28 day cycle :happydance: next to no pms and bleeding started without any spotting or bad back cramps. I now have some cramping but not as bad as usual. I think the huge changes I made to my diet after reading Randine's book helped a lot too. Before doing TCM my cycles were all over the place and could be 32 - 42 days and very painful. Adam had got them down to 30 days regularly, but still a lot of pms and pain. I'm feeling confident for once that I'm on the right track and just have to keep at it and it will happen eventually. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## glitterqueen

daydream
that all sounds really positive! I am defo changing my diet this month starying with a 7 day detox by Amanda Hamilton I have already cut out dairy-all except a little bit of cheese which is the most difficult thing to lose for me! and I am intolerent to bread but i know i don't eat enough fruit or veg so i must do better so roll on next month for UTD for all of us xx


----------



## lulu79

Hi lovely ladies

reba hope the hag went ok.

God I've been so up and down like the rest of you ladies. My appointment with fs last week wasn't much good as af arrived with full force 30 mins before seeing her so I have to go back tomorrow for a scan. I'm getting worried now they are going to find something wrong- when I was pg last yr they did an early scan and could only see one ovary . Although they said it can be hard to see both I am now worrying I only have one ovary. Feel like this ttc is making me go nuts!!

I am using EPO this month . Only on cd 7 so nothing to report yet. I did try soya last week but (sorry tmi) about an hour after taking it the first time I had terrible upset tummy :( so decided to take that as a sign to stop taking it.

Af seemed a little odd this month - 2 days spotting, 2 day light af and then 1-2 days of spotting. 

Hope we get some bfps this month ladies
xxxxx


----------



## lulu79

Ps sorry for typos! Doing this on iPhone


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Ladies

Had my HSG on Friday - and boy was that a horrible experience. Well it wasnt too bad but wasnt too good either. Once she had the speculum inserted and started to pour the dye into my uterus my whole stomach seized up - i was breathing like i was in labour and the other nurse was rudding my hand. It was like the worst period cramping ever but thankfully didnt last too long - i was close to tears but i held it back - how embarrassing would that be! Anyway she had to keep feeding the dye in cos the radiographer couldnt see the right tube for ages but then he did (maybe he pushed through a blockage???). SO at the end the radiographer came out and said he could see contrast on both sides so didnt think there were any blockages but that my DR would give me the proper results at my next appointment (which is prob Aug at this stage). So i was happy enough with that. Just lay about for the rest of the day relaxing - kept getting the odd twinge all weekend and had alot of bleeding after the procedure and some light brown spotting on sat and sun but hope thats gone today. All ready for some :sex: action tonight and for the rest of the week (every 2nd night perhaps). 

So that was my HSG experience - now I need to look over all these posts and catch up on whats been going on over the weekend!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Ok I think Ive caught up.......... 

Lulu - good luck with the scan - i hope it all goes well and they can see both ovaries. It is so nerve racking having these scans and hsg's done - you just dont know what the hell is going on inside! 

Daydream - great news abt perfect 28 day cycle (i havent had one of those in a long time). Do you usually spot much befre your AF - i do for about 5 days but this month was only 3 (think thats down to MACA root that Ive been taking - along with acup of course). I do need to make more changes to my diet though as well - had a few too many G&T's at the weekend! 

Fitzy - god they are great stats from your acupuncturist - roll on a BFP for you. The reflexology sounds great - so relaxing. 

Glitter - Sorry your getting those usual AF feelings - but i really hope its your body playing a trick on you and you get a BFP instead! Good luck with the adoption approval too - Ive heard that the process is a bit of a nightmare. You mentioned Soy - have you tried clomid before (i cant remember)? 

Abi - wow great session with Qing - I really hope this is your month (mine too). We really need another BFP in the Thread - come on ladies get :sex:

Well hope I didnt miss out on anyone. 

As for me - CD12 today so will start the old SMEP again (every 2nd day) - gonna try not to think too much about it - gonna try to get a few day time sessions in too - a few friends have told me thats how they got pregnant.


----------



## abster

Reba, glad that you're comfortable again and really thrilled that you know your tubes aren't blocked! Roll on your appt with your doctor so you can hear all about it :hugs:

Lulu, hope you get only good news tomorrow :flower: There's no reason to think you don't have 2 ovaries - like you say, it's difficult to see both. 

Daydream, you're right that the dietary changes can make a huge difference. A few more sessions could work wonders with your PMS. 

Glitter, likewise with the diet - definitely follow Randine's advice :flower:

Fitzy you ovulated!! (Just read your journal) - how does it feel? Make sure you've had a sustained rise, at least 3 days, and that you've got no more eggwhite cm before you give up the BD though won't you? (yes, mother). :happydance:

Thanks for the good luck wishes everybody! Same goes for all of us, we need some more BFPs on here and everybody falling pregnant within a few weeks would be awesome :thumbup: 

Abi x


----------



## glitterqueen

Reba
that sounds rough hope you have recovered x doc refused to give me clomid cuz i o'v myself. general advice from girls on soy forum is stay away ! my cycles are regular and it will only mess them up so diet here i come. the adoption procedure is a nightmare and then when you see children you can't have them cuz they are wrong colour/religion/background etc etc what a joke so they stay with a foster family til they are 6 waiting for the perfect family when surely a forever family is better- rant over!! Its the closest i will ever get to being like angelina jolie lol
hope the results are good lulu x
yeah to o'v fitzy x
abi - \bfps all round soon
anyone I left out loads of baby dust xxx


----------



## lulu79

Thanks everyone. My appointment isn't until 630 tonight so I'm going to keep myself busy with work today and will catch up with the posts tomorrow and let you know how it goes. Thanks for all the wellwishes. Just want to get today over with :( xxx


----------



## fitzy79

abster said:


> Fitzy you ovulated!! (Just read your journal) - how does it feel? Make sure you've had a sustained rise, at least 3 days, and that you've got no more eggwhite cm before you give up the BD though won't you? (yes, mother). :happydance:
> 
> Thanks for the good luck wishes everybody! Same goes for all of us, we need some more BFPs on here and everybody falling pregnant within a few weeks would be awesome :thumbup:
> 
> Abi x



:rofl: Yes Mummy Abs!! Feels bloody fantastic to have my body doing what most women take for granted:wacko:To be fair though, the guesswork was kinda taken out of my ovulation day with the administering of HCG trigger on Sat morning..FS told me I would ovulate on Sunday eve and it appears I did!! I still got some :sex: in on Monday evening though just in case!!!

Fingers crossed we'll both have good news in a couple of weeks:thumbup:

*Reba* Glad you got tube clearance!! I was lucky in that HSG was done as part of lap so was under and didn't feel the pain. Best of luck with your BD'ing endeavours over the next week...ENJOY!!


----------



## lulu79

Hi ladies &#8211; well I will make this very quick post as at work but wanted to update you all. Glad to hear that we all seem to be a bit more positive of late. Bring on the bfps!!

The scan went ok &#8211; I have two ovaries which was a good start! She saw a few follicles on the right ovary &#8211; the dominant one is about 14mm and I was on CD8. I have no idea whether this is good or bad &#8211; I was just so relieved she could see both ovaries and no cysts that I forgot to ask! Whoops. She is a bit concerned that each month (including right now) I always get ovulation type pains on my left side so she has done some blood tests to check for inflammation. I will get those results in 2 weeks. She said that assuming that comes back ok (if it does not it could indicate endo) then she wants to leave me for 3-4 months to get pg naturally and if I am not then she will do a lap & dye. I am lucky in some ways that it is so quick as this is covered by my bupa (as they are investigating my pelvic pain &#8211; the ttc part is really just a symptom).

I feel a bit more positive today though will feel more relaxed when I get blood tests results. Am trying to steer clear from googling pelvic pain and scary stuff comes up.

Love lulu xxx


----------



## abster

Hello girls, greetings from CD2 :cry: To be honest I was expecting it (as I do every month) because I was ill (cold followed by wicked sore throat) right at the beginning of my last cycle which, coupled with #1's chickenpops and the stress it caused, knocked ov right back (I assume). Bah! Only a 7-day LP!!
I really need to ovulate earlier, as Qing says - I have 8 full cycles since I started seeing her and they are as follows:
27 days, ov cd18, 9-day lp; 
26 days, ov cd 18/19, 7-8-day lp; 
25days, ov cd16, 9-day lp;
26 days, ovcd17, 9-day lp;
29 days, ov cd18, 11-day lp;
25 days, ov cd16, 9-day lp;
25 days, ov cd17, 8-day lp;
27 days, ov cd20, 7-day lp.

Anybody see a pattern, other than shit, shit, shit?! My post-ov temps have been getting much better - faster rise, no huge falls in temps, higher temps in general, and I feel much better in myself (apart from getting ruddy colds/sore throats/cystitis the last few months - I need to avoid picking up anything). How do I make myself ov earlier? I'm not keen on trying soy as my cycles are very regular - always between 25 & 29 days. Blah.

Great news Lulu!! Try not to panic about the pelvic pain; at least it's being dealt with quickly and you'll know soon. :hugs:

Welcome to ovulation, Fitzy!! Fingers crossed that you get your good news in a couple of weeks - I need to wait a bit longer. 

GLitter, I'm with you on the soy. Adoption seems like a very frustrating process, but you'll be making your own very soon won't you. Chin up (says me - that's got to be worth a laugh!).

Abi x


----------



## fitzy79

Oh Abi, am sorry the bloody witch got you...again!!! I have no idea how you would go about achieving earlier ovulation given that you are doing EVERYTHING right. The TCM seems to have had many benefits for you and it can't cure everything at once???:shrug:


----------



## lulu79

Abi so sorry the witch got you. Big (hug) I do recall Jen got her af at dpo the cycle before her bfp (I think) as did laumatt so please don't lose hope. It will happen. Xxxx


----------



## lulu79

Argh sorry meant to say 8dpo - stupid autocorrect on iPhone x


----------



## abster

Thanks girls :hugs: I've ordered some maca in the hope that it'll do what it's done for some people, ie earlier ovulation (and sky-high, or even top-of-the-hedge libido woudl be very helpful too :haha:). 
You're right, Fitz, TCM has done everything else just taking a long while to make me ov earlier. Maybe it's partly because I stupidly took a while to start following the damp guidelines. Grrr. Meanwhile, it just feels humiliating that friends all around me are growing bumps. Doesn't it make you want to demand that people wait for their bloody turn?! (Irrational? Moi?!)
Abi x


----------



## daydream_mum

Hello lovely ladies,

Reba, that HSG sounded horrible. I'm dreading needing one of those. Great news though on no blockages! I know a few girls who went on to get a BFP just after having a HSG so fingers crossed it works for you. Surely you should get a reward for going through that.

Abi, damn that AF! It was sounding good for you after last time. I hope earlier O and a longer luteal phase is just around the corner for you. When I first started TCM in January my LP was between 9-10 days and I was ovulating anywhere from cd 18-25. I am no longer charting as Adam seemed to think it was stressing me out, but going from my signs ie. CM last cycle I would have O'ed around cd 14 and had a 28 day cycle so I think it's finally starting to change. I really hope your body is just taking time to fix itself. 

Lulu, great news on two ovaries and no cysts :happydance:

fitzy, yay for ovulation! Hope you gave your ovaries lots of praise lol! Really hope you caught that eggy. 

Glitter, the adoption process sounds like a nightmare. I really hope your little one chooses you soon and you don't need to think about it. 

Well Dh and I go away to a romantic little cottage on the beach next week and right around O time if my body does the same as last time. I have an accu session the morning we leave and Adam seems excited for us lol! I finally have an appointment with a FS in two weeks so will be interesting to hear what he says. Dh has had blood tests and needs to do sperm analysis which he is dreading I think. I've had all my bloodwork done and hormone levels were within normal ranges. I'm gussing he will want to do a lap as my GP suspects endo with me. 
Sorry for the ramble I don't get on here very much so it's good to have an update on everyone


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning all

Abi - sorry the bloody witch turned up - hate hate hate her!!! Dont give up hope - your BFP is just around the corner (like mine).... :hugs: I havent noticed the MACA making me Ov earlier yet (only my 2nd month) but def think it helped with spotting and it gave me a 14 day LP last cycle (so if you dont Ov earlier you might get AF later and get a longer LP). 

Day-dream - The HSG wasnt totally horrible (just mega uncomfortable for 20-30 seconds which seemed like forever). I dont want to scare anyone by saying it was a nightmare - i just dont want to ever have one again in my whole entire life!!!! 

Lulu - Yah for 2 ovaries.... Hopefully the blood work wont reveal anything to sinister. And yes, stay away from the computer - no googling pelvic pain!!! 

Fitzy - glad you Ov'd - and really hope you caught the eggy! Im due to Ov tomorrow so had a session with DH last night and again tomorrow (missing tonight due to babysitting for cousin and staying over at her's - unless DH calls for a visit and we have a sneaky session at her house!!!:haha:)

I really hope the HSG has cleared the cobwebs out of my tubes and cleared the path for the sperm and the egg to meet up for a chat and maybe a bit of fusion, and then they'll go on a trip down to wombville where they will decide to set up house for 9 months!!! (sorry think Ive lost the plot!!!) :haha:


----------



## rubyloo

hey all - i hope no one minds me dropping in. its great to keep up with people and their TCM journey. some good news and some not so good news. 

abs, if you remember i was waiting upwards of 30 days to ov - the cycle i conceived i didn't ov until day 40. that was despite changes to diet, lifestyle and the acu. i'm sure i did get pg despite the late ov because i was in good nick courtesy of the acu. prior to acu i was having on average 7 to 8 week cycles which was crap. as a trainee homeopath i am concerned by your ongoing low-grade infections. these suggest your immune system is compromised in some way - it might sound like a daft question but are you taking good care of yourself? eating enough and taking your vits? i'm sure you are - it just seems odd. have you had a good cry recently? colds and damp in general can signify unshed tears - maybe you need to let yourself get really upset, it can be very cleansing. anyway, just some thoughts.

lulu - good news about your ovaries. fingers crossed that folicle gets going!

fitzy - i really hope you get that egg! yay for ov.

sorry if i've missed people....its been a while.

p.s. am doing ok - been sick as a dog but seem to be coming out the other side now..... xxx


----------



## fitzy79

Hi all...greetings from my TWW...I havn't gotten to say that very often:haha:

Reba - Best of luck with the egg chase over the next couple of days. Will be keeping everything crossed for you and sending lots of dust. I'm thinking same as you that maybe fertilisation and implantation might be more likely after having my Lap/Dye last month. We've both been cleared out a bit so bring on our BFP's!!

Daydream - what good timing on the romantic little cottage break..if that's not baby making territory I don't know what is???!!!

Ruby - glad all is going well and thanks for he good wishes. It's nice to have you coming back and sharing your success..keeps us thinking positively :hugs:

Nothing to report from me but sure that's not surprising at only 4 dpo:wacko:


----------



## glitterqueen

HI ladies
well the witch got me- 28 day cycle got a positive ov at day 15 so again another nearly perfect cycle-except no BFP ahhhhhhhhhhh mind you on some heavy duty antibiotics for kidney infection.
well heres to another month of trying.
abi - have a dodgy immune system and the only thing which really helped was 3,000 mg vic c daily but unfortunately that is not good for ewcm but would still try to take it during period-have you tried echinacea even for just a short course? not sure about ttc with it but could google it hopefully the lovely weather will help
lol xx


----------



## lulu79

Glitterqueen - sorry the witch got you :( don't forget everything being perfect still only 15-20% chance of success so statistically next month will bring you your bfp! :)

fitzy- great to hear about the 2ww! Good luck!

Abi- just a thought ... Are you still on the bvits? They make some peoples lp even shorter and I have found mine better since stopping them...

Xxxx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning ladies, 

Rubyloo - thanks for coming back for a visit. Sorry your still feeling rough with morning sickness but Im sure it will get better soon. :thumbup:

Glitterquuen - sorry the old hag got you again - but yah for a perfect cycle - that has to be a good sign. Are you still going to Cathy? I have an appointment next week which I might need to cancel til the following week (funds are low cos we booked our summer holiday). 

Fitzy - i'll be joining you in the 2ww tomorrow or sunday - CD16 for me today which is usually Ov day and I've had an abundancy of EWCM this am and last night so its def happening - of course I was babysitting so didnt get to DTD with DH - will have to jump on him once he comes home from work which I hope will be early today! 

Nothing else to report from me - just hoping and praying the HSG gives me good results this cycle ..... the 2WW is gonna be a nightmare for me - at least Im away next weekend visiting family and going to a christening so that should take my mind of it for the weekend at least!


----------



## glitterqueen

reba
is signed up to cathy for the 6 weeks- gets you a discount but still 400 for 6 weeks including the herbs I think i will have to tell her this may be the last course its really expensive and and i am having ivf in sept if not lucky before!!
I really hope it inproves my egg quality my periods were always pretty regular although went a bit strange when i turned 40 ( so did I come to think of it!!)


----------



## RebaRezzelba

glitterqueen said:


> reba
> is signed up to cathy for the 6 weeks- gets you a discount but still 400 for 6 weeks including the herbs I think i will have to tell her this may be the last course its really expensive and and i am having ivf in sept if not lucky before!!
> I really hope it inproves my egg quality my periods were always pretty regular although went a bit strange when i turned 40 ( so did I come to think of it!!)

Hey Glitterqueen - thats expensive - I think I might be cancelling this weeks session myself. Im trying to save for my holiday at the end of August and £40 here and there on Acup is alot over the next few months. I might just go once a month from now on - or I might even give up. 

Im so pissed off with the TTC malarky - I was saying to my DH at the weekend that if there is nothing wrong with me and nothing wrong with him then why the hell can we not get pregnant and everyone else around us are popping babies out - are we doing something wrong??? Why why why!!!! Its so frustrating sometimes. 

I really hope you get a BFP before the IVF in Sept - but at least you have that as back up - I postponed mine for another yr so thats my safety net for next year if still no luck!


----------



## glitterqueen

gods I know how you feel! why is it not happening! hopefully neither of us will need the IVF. I am trying maca this month and going to give the asprin a go. I still have a bad kidney infection and feel really low and tired. struggling to eat healthy as well must do better lol X


----------



## fitzy79

Glitter...so sorry to hear about the old hag getting you. Accu does add up and especially when we are going for months at a time. I took a break for a couple of months and just went back for a session before ovulation last week. If don't get BFP will try and get couple sessions in next cycle but not as fanatical about it as was.

Reba - welcome to TWW...hope it flies in and that the little swimmers catch that egg!!


----------



## lulu79

Morning ladies. I am in the 2ww too. I think I ovulated yesterday (positive opk and ewcm). The epo brought my ov forward by two days as yday was cd14 :) I've managed to dtd at the right time this month so it's now in the hands of the gods. I'm not that hopeful as my stress levels have been thru the roof- house sale fell thru last week plus my hospital apps been getting to me a bit. Have follow up this fri. Good luck to us all ladies- we are long overdue another bfp on this thread! Xxx


----------



## abster

Hey girls, finally have time to post again. Will reply first and write about myself slightly later.:winkwink: 

Sorry about all the stress Lulu, but concentrate on the positives - ov on cd14! How long have you been taking the EPO? Ive read that it takes 3 months to start having any effect. I stopped the B-vits on CD1 last time round. They didn't shorten my LP - it was still bouncing round from 8-11 days - but they clearly weren't what I needed )which makes sense if what my body needs to do is manage to ov earlier). You to try these things for a few months though, just to find out, don't you? Fingers crossed for your 2WW! :flower:

Sorry the bitch got you, Glitter. I'm still waiting for my ruddy maca capsules to turn up :wacko: CD8 now and rapidly losing hope of them helping me this cycle unless they do have miraculous effects on me. Maybe they'll tweak my ov date a liottle faster then the acu is managing. Try to stick to the dietary advice because it really is an integral part of TCM. :hugs:

Reba, same about the dietary guidelines for you diagnosis. Are you following them? They do make a real difference (they certainly have for me!) and woudl enable you to have the acu less often. It takes 3-6 months on average when you're following all the guidelines. Stick with it as much as you can! :hugs: 

Hey Fitzy, not you too! Oh dear. I we're all major cases, which is why it's taking a while. I still believe though, impatient and exasperated though I am with my body. Please don't lose faith - I think what's difficult is the fact that it takes months on average when you're following all the guidelines, because it works naturally, in harmony with your body and these days we've come to expect things to happen quickly. Wish I'd started acu a ruddy year earlier! :dohh:

Hey Rubyloo, thanks for your post. I think my immune system may be slightly compromised by the dampness, but I'm actually really healthy most f the time. I have the healthiest diet (if somewhat currently restricted) and lifestyle of anyone I know and take Pregnacare conception, spirulina, wheatgrass, Omega oils daily, along with a veggie diet incorporating plenty of fruit, veg, non-animal protein, wholegrains, pulses, seeds. I drink loads of water and fruit teas, some decaf tea, don't smoke, exercise regularly (walking, swimming, yoga), drink very little alcohol and am tryin to up my egg intake as Qing (and Randine) tell me I need animal protein every day. I did find I was picking what I thought was lots of colds, but given that my temps weren't generally rising, I think that, as was the case last winter, the awful phlegminess and congested symptoms I was having were all down to the damp and spleen deficiency. I believe now that my kidney yang, spleen damp problems had got to a stage where they were just at roak bottom, which is why balancing me is taking so long. If I do ever get anything, like my coldy symptoms followed by the sore throat last cycle, of the cyctitis the cycle before, I do get rid of it very quickly. As for the tears, I'm one of those people who cannot, and doesn't try to, hide emotions or stop herself crying - from what you're saying, that's probably saved me from even worse damp/cold problems! Really interesting stuff Rubes. Last time I cried was a meltdown around (late!) ov time last cycle. Thanks for your concern though, very much appreciated. :hugs:
I remember that your cycles were very long - how long was your luteal phase though? 
Glad you're starting to feel better - must seem like ages since you were longing for just any sign that you were pregnant; I imagine you've had all the signs you want now! How many weeks are you? Any signs of little one kicking yet? THat is absolute magic!

Daydream, how was your weekend? 

Right, friday's session.....

CD4. QIng was very calm about my stupid 7-day LP. Think it's all down to being ill then having late ov last cycle.
My tongue tells her that the damp is clearing now, but my pulse is still showing congestion from damp and my spleen and kidney yang are still weak. I've been doing moxibustion whenever I'm at home in the evening, which can help to dry up the damp. I told her about the maca and it's potential for bringing ov forward and she told me that anything that might help can only be a good idea. 
Lying on my front, I had needles in my scalp as normal, some heavy pinching on my back followed by some needles in the normal places on my lower back. Then some lovely heat and I really relaxed. Didn't stay on my back for long as she wanted to concentrate on my abdomen.
She tried some needles in my tummy, but I ended up with just the one, very low down (apparently lots of women can't feel needles in the abdomen very well), and then the normal (again, very dull and heavy-feeling) needles in my lower legs. Also needles in next to my thumbs. Then I relaxed for about half and hour. Bliss!
She gave me some seeds in my right ear again, reminded me to do the leg massage for my spleen and tummy massage for my digestion - also to helop my spleen (her words, roughly, were that we have to do absolutely everything we possibly can for me). 
I have (spleen) er-chen-wan pills again but for this stage in my cycle she's swapped the (kidney yang) you-gui-wan for jin-kui-sheng-qi-wan. She also gave me some more moxa. Next appointment is monday of next week (she's away friday).

A friend has lent me a Gillian Keith recipe book which I'm findin guseful. She makes references to areas of TCM - ie bit of info about tongue diagnosis of damp and spleen issues (yay!) and recipes to suit. A really useful piece of info for spleen/digestive issues is to frink peppermint tea after meals and not to have fruit with a meal but half an hour before. If you ahve a line down the middle of yoru tongue, it points to digestive problems and therefore spleen deficiency. 

That's enough for one mammoth post today!

Abi x


----------



## daydream_mum

Hello all, 

Well I'm a bit confused as to what my body is doing atm. After having a great 28 day cycle, (sorry if TMI) but I went on to keep getting brown mucousy discharge almost like EWCM? I always get a bit of this but not as much or for as long and I'm itchy down there :blush: Then it changed to sticky creamy and now seems watery at cd11. Have any of you girls had anything like that? I'm getting alot of tension headaches too. I see Adam in two days just before we leave to go away so hopefully he can tell me whats wrong. I'm annoyed as I've been so good and doing everything I possibly can and my body still doesn't feel right. 

Having a bad week! First my washing machine blew up and then today the clothes dryer! Arrrgh and it's winter and freezing cold and I need to get a heap of washing done before we go away in two days. 

Abi, it was interesting reading your post as I have spleen defieciency, with lots of damp (I was always getting thrush) I'm also a phlemy person lol! Whenever I get a cold I always end up terribly congested with chest infections etc. I have kidney yang defiency also. So it sounds like we are fairly similar. I might have to get Gillian Keith's book next as I am struggling with meal ideas. 

Lulu, it's good your O day got brought forward. Hopefully the stress was just taking your mind off TTC. Now you've got the TWW to go through hopefully it goes quickly for you and is much less stressful

Fitzy, hows your TWW going? Hope it's not dragging too much for you. 

Glitter, I think we will give Accu another month or two then have a break as it is getting very expensive and we are now booked into see a FS so God knows how much that is going to cost as we don't have private health cover. I will still follow the TCM principles and maybe keep up the herbs but I think I need a break. 

Ok spose I should go do some houswork. The house is in such a mess and I have ppl coming tomorrow so better make it look a bit more presentable.


----------



## bernina

Hi everyone!! I've been more of a lurker on these boards the past month or so, just really trying to relax about the whole ttc thing and unfortunately this site just feeds my obsession :blush:

I hope everyone is doing well with their current treatment plans. 

I've continued with acupuncture and just recently learned that a friend who was going to the same acupuncturist is pregnant!! Her and DH had been trying for 4 years with nothing physically wrong with either of them. Stories like that give me so much hope and I wanted to make sure and share with you all. I know we've all been through so much here and can use any little shred of hope we can get. :hugs:

I have a question for those who have done injectables and acupuncture/herbs. After 3 unsuccessful months on Clomid we've decided to try injectables next cycle. I was wondering if you continued with acupuncture and also drinking the herbs and taking the supplements during the injection cycle? The nurse at my fertility clinic said that she can't tell me to continue with the herbs because they are not monitored by the FDA. Same old story they always give. But she did make it clear that she has to say that and it really didn't sound like she was telling me it wasn't safe to continue. My acupuncturist is happy to continue with herbs and treatment, but I just wanted to get your opinions and see what your practitioners had recommended.

Big hugs to everyone and even though I'm not around much you all are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lulu79

Hi everyone. Hope this makes sense as trying to type on tiny small screen - sorry now for typos

abi - I just did epo this month. Got from holland and barratt and took 3 a day for 10 days only. Would have taken for longer but I brought a 30tablet bottle thinking try would last a while until I read the back which said to take 3-6 a day! I'm not sure if it was them that helped. Tho hving said all that last month I had 2 days of pre-af spotting which I did not count as cd1-2. If I were to then I wld have ov on cd16. Do u have pre-af spotting and how do u count it? I find it all a bit too confusing!

Daydream - I have had similar ecwm at end of af in the past. It then normally goes watery around cd9-13 before getting 1 day of ewcm on ov day. I am beginning to know my cm pattern off by heart now that I have been trying for 13 cycles, grrrrrr.

Bernina- good to hear from u. Sorry the clomid hasn't worked :( I know what u mean about feeding ones obsession! Sorry I don't know the answers to your question but just wanted to say hello.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

I'm off tonight for a short break with some friends so will catch up with u when back. Have my follow up app on fri so keeping everything crossed all my blood tests etc come back healthy.

Baby dust! Baby dust!

Xxxxx


----------



## bernina

Hi Lulu,

Regarding the pre AF spotting, I don't count that as cd 1, I count cd 1 as the first day of full red flow that requires me to wear more than a panty liner. I had some battles with spotting in the past and have asked that question a lot of times and was always told not to count spotting as cd 1. 

Best of luck to you with the blood test results, please keep us posted!!


----------



## glitterqueen

ladies
I have just been put on my second course of antibiotics as my kidney infection hasn't cleared- do you think it will stop my getting pg this month? just wondered if it affected ov or anything or just because i am nackered!!! all the months of building up my kidney energy and now itd buggered ahhhhh!!!


----------



## bernina

Hi Glitter,

I don't have personal experience to go on, but I really don't think the antibiotics themselves will cause any problems. The infection could weaken your body and that might cause your ovulation to be delayed or not happen, and in that case the sooner those antibiotics kick in the better it probably is for you. Hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## abster

Hey lulu - CD1 is the first day of full red flow, definitely.
Glitter, don't think the antibiotics will do any harm - just make sure you take them half an hour away from taking any chinese meds is what I was told when I had antibiotics in may. The illness is very likely to affect your cycle - most likely delay ovulation - and I'd think the weakening of your kidneys will exacerbate your kidney deficiency symptoms - I know this from experience too. Anybody else feel like they balance on a knife edge every cycle?!
Hope it clears up very soon glitter, can't be pleasant for you. IN the meantime I'd say follow your dietary and lifestyle guidelines to the letter to minimise the effects on your cycle. Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

glitterqueen said:


> ladies
> I have just been put on my second course of antibiotics as my kidney infection hasn't cleared- do you think it will stop my getting pg this month? just wondered if it affected ov or anything or just because i am nackered!!! all the months of building up my kidney energy and now itd buggered ahhhhh!!!

Hi Glitter - I hope they dont cause too much problems for your ovulation and chances this cycle. Are you drinking cranberry juice by the bucket load? Also are you taking a prebiotic tablet (Acidophilus I think they are called) to keep the good bacteria in your gut cos the antibiotics will kill them off.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

bernina said:


> Hi everyone!! I've been more of a lurker on these boards the past month or so, just really trying to relax about the whole ttc thing and unfortunately this site just feeds my obsession :blush:
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well with their current treatment plans.
> 
> I've continued with acupuncture and just recently learned that a friend who was going to the same acupuncturist is pregnant!! Her and DH had been trying for 4 years with nothing physically wrong with either of them. Stories like that give me so much hope and I wanted to make sure and share with you all. I know we've all been through so much here and can use any little shred of hope we can get. :hugs:
> 
> I have a question for those who have done injectables and acupuncture/herbs. After 3 unsuccessful months on Clomid we've decided to try injectables next cycle. I was wondering if you continued with acupuncture and also drinking the herbs and taking the supplements during the injection cycle? The nurse at my fertility clinic said that she can't tell me to continue with the herbs because they are not monitored by the FDA. Same old story they always give. But she did make it clear that she has to say that and it really didn't sound like she was telling me it wasn't safe to continue. My acupuncturist is happy to continue with herbs and treatment, but I just wanted to get your opinions and see what your practitioners had recommended.
> 
> Big hugs to everyone and even though I'm not around much you all are in my thoughts and prayers.

Hi Bernina - I feel the exact same as you - this site is feeding my obsession too much that I think I need a break away from it all. :wacko:

As for the injectibles - sorry I dont know the answer but I'd say your acupuncturist would know whats best - the nurse has to say that incase something happens and you have a bad reaction - but I cant see the herbs messing too much with the injectibles to be honest - Abi might know more (our Acup Guru)... :haha:

Great too about the woman who was trying for 4 years and is now finally pregnant - scary too though - im getting close to 3 years and cant deal with the thought of 4 or even 5 years (or never at all)... its so bloody hard. I saw a poster in the Dr surgery yesterday with the heading "More to Life" for people who are involuntary childless - think there's a seminar or something on about it and how there is more to life than having kids etc. I wish I could forget totally about it and just get on with my life but its always there at the back of my head - i need a holdiday badly (oh i have a half day tomorrow and monday off too so that should help a wee bit - think I'll get pissed to take my mind of everything) :drunk:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

lulu79 said:


> Hi everyone. Hope this makes sense as trying to type on tiny small screen - sorry now for typos
> 
> abi - I just did epo this month. Got from holland and barratt and took 3 a day for 10 days only. Would have taken for longer but I brought a 30tablet bottle thinking try would last a while until I read the back which said to take 3-6 a day! I'm not sure if it was them that helped. Tho hving said all that last month I had 2 days of pre-af spotting which I did not count as cd1-2. If I were to then I wld have ov on cd16. Do u have pre-af spotting and how do u count it? I find it all a bit too confusing!
> 
> Daydream - I have had similar ecwm at end of af in the past. It then normally goes watery around cd9-13 before getting 1 day of ewcm on ov day. I am beginning to know my cm pattern off by heart now that I have been trying for 13 cycles, grrrrrr.
> 
> Bernina- good to hear from u. Sorry the clomid hasn't worked :( I know what u mean about feeding ones obsession! Sorry I don't know the answers to your question but just wanted to say hello.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok.
> 
> I'm off tonight for a short break with some friends so will catch up with u when back. Have my follow up app on fri so keeping everything crossed all my blood tests etc come back healthy.
> 
> Baby dust! Baby dust!
> 
> Xxxxx

Lulu - I have pre AF spotting and never count it as day 1 (i usually have it for 5 days - but after the MACA last month only had 3 days and a 14 day LP). 

Enjoy your break away. :thumbup:


----------



## glitterqueen

RebaRezzelba said:


> glitterqueen said:
> 
> 
> ladies
> I have just been put on my second course of antibiotics as my kidney infection hasn't cleared- do you think it will stop my getting pg this month? just wondered if it affected ov or anything or just because i am nackered!!! all the months of building up my kidney energy and now itd buggered ahhhhh!!!
> 
> Hi Glitter - I hope they dont cause too much problems for your ovulation and chances this cycle. Are you drinking cranberry juice by the bucket load? Also are you taking a prebiotic tablet (Acidophilus I think they are called) to keep the good bacteria in your gut cos the antibiotics will kill them off.Click to expand...

Hi Reba
its a yes to all of the above!! good news my last test came back clear so doc said i could stop taking the antibiotics and I am day 7 today so hopefully that will minimise disruption. was at cathy today and she told me to go straight to bed and stay there for at least 24 hrs - i am off on a girly night staying at hotel tomorrow and a massage at spa the next day so hopefully that will recharge me then its babydancing all next week. doc said i was allergic to the last tabs so thats why i felt so ill so at least there is light at the end of the tunnel. cheered up today when one of my work collegues said she defo sees me as a mum and with a big pg bump and not to give up! so i will pass that on to everyone here !!!! xx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Glitter - glad your feeling better. I hope it doesnt cause any disruption to your Ov days - it shouldnt seen as your only CD7. And I really hope you enjoy your spa break (sounds lovely). 

Im off to a 1st B'day party and a christening tomorrow - its all babies, babies, babies.... 

Chat after the weekend - hope everyone has a good one and I come back to hear about all the BFP's we got on this Thread - we are well overdue!!!


----------



## glitterqueen

keep your chin up reba - thats a tough few days but just look at it as picking up ideas for your little ones christening, birthday etc xx
day 8 today and got some ewcm slightly brown tinged? hope it not ov i am off for a night of Debortury !! lol


----------



## fitzy79

Hi girls,

Just dropping by to wish everyone relaxing, happy weekends! Thanks for the positivity Glitter.....bring on the big pregnant bumps for us all!!

Nearing the end of TWW...make or break time. If the witch gets me I'll be staright back onto my new accupunturist to book few sessions. Not much else to report. Am going to sign off with a sprinkling of 
:dust::dust: for us all!!


----------



## abster

Hey girls, hope you all had a good weekend. Took #1 to a friend's 3rd bday party yesterday, which I found a bit hard - 3 of my friends, who all started ttc last winter (about a year after me) have all had their 20-week scans for their second babies and were looking big and beautiful. Not easy for any of us is it? It's good to know I'm not the only person doing this, even if I'm the only person I can actually see who's infertile (everybody I can see here is visibly fertile or, in my mind, about to tell me they're pregnant). 
On the upside, my maca turned up last monday (my neighbour had had it for me over the weekend but i Was never in to take it off her hands). So started taking it last monday, cd7 and am now on cd14. Am being a good little girl and having lots of sex because Qing told me to - twice since last monday then BD last night as the ewcm had appeared - so I doubt I'm oving earlier this cycle, having had to wait til cd7 to take the maca. I have to say though, it's certainly making a difference to the way sex feels (either that or it's happened coincidentally, I'm going for the maca working).
Got to rush, off to a friend's; she's having #1 for me whilst I go to acu. Hoping Qing will tell me I'm cured... just like last week! Will talk properly tomorrow - busy day today.
Lots of love!
Abi x


----------



## glitterqueen

well ladies got my Maca on friday - can't say i have noticed any mad increase in energy or libido but maybe its early days. I do think i may ov earlier this month judging by the increase in ewcm. I have noticed last few cycles having headaches during ov and tingling boobs also which i have never experienced before hope its all good signs!
currently on day11, bd last night and going for every other night until positive ov then three in a row hopefully!! praying i catch an eggy this month xx


----------



## abster

I'll update you properly later - plenty to tell you all about yesterday's session with Qing - but I wanted to say that maybe earlier ov isn't out of the question after all - my first day of ewcm was sunday, with a temp of 36.10 at 5:55, yesterday (although it was 3:30) was 36.27 and today (6:50) was 36.41. I'm wondering if ov might have been yesterday - think it's quite an inaccurate temp, having been taken at 3:30. Whatever, I'm glad we bd'd the last 3 nights (and I was pleased to be doing it at the time as well, which is an improvement on a few months ago) and I'm definitely more energetic in general; the hot weather usually usually sucks my will to live but I've been fine and not needing to go to bed so early. 
Glitter, fx that it is working its magic for you too - I didn't notice anything til we dtd on wednesday night, when it felt better, and it was over the weekend, I htink, that I started feeling more energetic. After months of acu, wheatgrass, chinese meds and now the maca it could be any combination of things but it's easy to assume it's the most recent thing I've tried. 
I'll end on a very positive note.... Qing said my damp, kidney yang and spleen are seeming stronger! Woohoo!
Abi x


----------



## daydream_mum

Hi Ladies,

Well had my Gyno appointment today and got Dh's sperm results and they are fine, so thats one thing we can cross off, but I never thought the problem was with him anyway. I am now scheduled in for a lap/dye in about 8 weeks. I am so nervous and wish I didn't have to, but I need to know. My Gyno also started talking IVF, he was lovely but I'm not ready to talk about that yet. I've got yet another 21 day blood test on Friday as he wasn't happy with my progesterone from the last test, but he's pretty sure it was lab error as it was 0! 

Had a great time with dh on our dirty weekend lol! We got lots of sex in and I must say I enjoyed it more than I have been. I should have O'ed while we were away so we will see, but I'm doubtful. I didn't eat very well while away but it was very hard, will have to get back onto it now. I can feel it's not good. A week till I see Adam, he's now changed my herbs to support my spleen more and remove damp so hoping it works.

glitter, hope the maca does the trick for you. Oh and I got the brown EWCM on day 8 too, but I think it was just my body having a good clear out as on cd 12 I started getting the nice clear really stretchy EWCM. 

Abi, look forward to the update!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Ladies, 

Well I started spotting yesterday (CD26 - 10DPO) so the MACA didnt seem to work for me this cycle. I was taking pregnacare tablets past 3 months and stopped last month so maybe a combination of both caused the longer LP - i must get some more and go back on them. I also need to get more MACA - think I'll order the powder this time - suppose to be better - and of course Organic is better than regular so will get organic too. Glitter and Abi - where did you order your maca from? 

I have to pick up my clomid today too - and im in two minds whether to start it or not. One the one hand I just want to start it and get it over and done with and hope it gives me a BFP within 3 months. But on the other hand my job isnt secure at the moment, neither is my DH's job, and also we have a holiday booked for end of Aug - so would be better starting in Sept when everything is more secure and settled down!!! But my patience is wearing thin - i want a baby and i want one nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww......:haha:


----------



## fitzy79

abster said:


> I'm wondering if ov might have been yesterday - think it's quite an inaccurate temp, having been taken at 3:30.
> 
> I'll end on a very positive note.... Qing said my damp, kidney yang and spleen are seeming stronger! Woohoo!
> Abi x

:happydance: for your damp becoming stronger..that's great to hear after all these months AND suspected earlier ovulation...Go you!


----------



## fitzy79

daydream_mum said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Well had my Gyno appointment today and got Dh's sperm results and they are fine, so thats one thing we can cross off, but I never thought the problem was with him anyway. I am now scheduled in for a lap/dye in about 8 weeks. I am so nervous and wish I didn't have to, but I need to know.

Daydream...I had a lap/dye and it wasn't as bad as had thought. Also, it gives you a good clear out and it has been said that chances of falling pregnant are higher in the 3 months after one. Must be some truth in it as here I am, sitting on tenterhooks, with a faint BFP 6 weeks on!!


----------



## jojo-m

Fitzy wow thats great news!!!! faint is still bfp honey!!! lots and lots of sticky dust for you! I was checking out your girls hoping for hear some good news for you, I'm very glad I did now! xx


----------



## fitzy79

Thanks JoJo....am in total shock and disbelief but there's no denying my two lines!


----------



## jojo-m

Woo hoo see you in first tri xx


----------



## glitterqueen

omg fitzy brilliant xxxxxxxxxxxx
abi excellent news re damp etc its going to be your month xx
reba i got my maca from amazon- didn't say organic but said pure maca certified or something like that. go for the clomid-sods law says you will fall pg at the most inconvenient time lol poor but will have your little one its always the way!
day 12 - or maybe 13 today - loads of ewcm this morning but gone again if i had an early ov yesterday and i b'd on sun night will i have caught it??? i will keep trying anyway but really can't be bothered tonight- the things we have to do lol xxx


----------



## glitterqueen

day dream
i had a lap and dye in late nov and was pg by jan after 13 months trying so i think it gave me a good clear out plus it really isn't that bad xx


----------



## daydream_mum

Fitzy, that's awesome news! :happydance: I feel a bit better now.

Glitter thats great you got pregnant after the 13months trying. Thats about where we are now. I definetly feel a bit better about it all! 

Reba, thats a hard call on the clomid! I think if it were me and I thought it would work and wanted a baby like now I'd start it lol. 

I think I was just in a bit of shock about everything yesterday. I know friends who have had trouble cooncieving and did the testing and I used to feel so deeply sorry for them and thought wow, that sux having to have all that testing and everything else to get a baby and now I'm in their shoes I feel deeply sorry for me. I never thought I'd get to this point I guess. 

Trying very hard to avoid sugar and bad foods here! I'm feeling quite premenstral already and only cd 19. Somebody send me some willpower!


----------



## fitzy79

glitterqueen said:


> day 12 - or maybe 13 today - loads of ewcm this morning but gone again if i had an early ov yesterday and i b'd on sun night will i have caught it??? i will keep trying anyway but really can't be bothered tonight- the things we have to do lol xxx

I would think that you could easily have caught the egg. Spermies(if not already waiting) should def have been almost there and egg lives for up to 24 hours but 12 minimum(I think I've read!!). Yay for the EWCM...it'll only help the swimmers reach their destination even quicker!!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Fitzy - OOOOOOMMMMMGGGGG - thats fantastic news - the Lap & Dye def gave you a good clear out. I had to do a double take on your post to see if my eyes were discieving me!! Great news altogether!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

glitterqueen said:


> omg fitzy brilliant xxxxxxxxxxxx
> abi excellent news re damp etc its going to be your month xx
> reba i got my maca from amazon- didn't say organic but said pure maca certified or something like that. go for the clomid-sods law says you will fall pg at the most inconvenient time lol poor but will have your little one its always the way!
> day 12 - or maybe 13 today - loads of ewcm this morning but gone again if i had an early ov yesterday and i b'd on sun night will i have caught it??? i will keep trying anyway but really can't be bothered tonight- the things we have to do lol xxx

Hey Glitter - yeah I must check Amazon out - i always forget about that site (i only buy my cook books from there - and I have got one too many now!!! cupboard is falling down with them....

I know - im thinking that I might as well start the clomid..... Just really wanted to have a baby Au Natural but that doesnt seem to be happening - and of course no guarantee the clomid will work either!!! Think I'll go get the prescription before 12.30 today and then I can wait for proper AF to show (which will be Fri or Sat if its the usual 5-6 days of spotting).


----------



## fitzy79

RebaRezzelba said:


> Fitzy - OOOOOOMMMMMGGGGG - thats fantastic news - the Lap & Dye def gave you a good clear out. I had to do a double take on your post to see if my eyes were discieving me!! Great news altogether!

Thanks so much Reba...I'm still in disbelief although took a digi test this morning and :bfp: with word Pregnant staring me in the face so it's starting to sink in now:blush:

Defo think you should try the clomid....I know au naturale is the ideal for us all but some of us need a little shove in the right direction!!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Thats brilliant news fitzy - congrats again. Im sure it will start to sink in soon! 

I know I should just start the clomid - im such a chicken when it comes to things like that - i hate messing with nature!!! I still havent picked the prescription up but i still have a few days before AF shows in full swing anyway! 

How long have you been trying in total for Fitzy?


----------



## glitterqueen

reba
what di dthe doc say when you got clomid. I wanted it but doc wouldn't give me it as i have regular cycles and ovulate but i wanted something to increase the chances of ov every cycle and maybe increase the qty or quality of eggs but he refused- still wondering if i should try that before ivf??


----------



## abster

Congrats Fitzy! I saw your wonderful news in your journal a couple of days ago but you need congratulating everywhere!!! :happydance::happydance:

Daydream, I know what you mean about it being a shock to end up where you've seen other people. I have a friend I met in September 2008 - when I met her, I'd not started ttc #2 but she'd been trying since the beginning of the year and I really felt for her every month. She started having tests - all normal - and then I started trying in the November. She started acu in the january and then after 4 sessions, in Feb, she fell pregnant. Did I ever think I'd be trying for a year? No. Look at me on cycle 22! You don't think (or don't want to think) that it'll happen to you. I'm seeing th edoctor tomorrow, but more about that later...
The TCM will really help you - and you can have some of my seemingly-incredible (so I'm told) willpower. Promise to try really hard with the dietary guidelines - especially the damp and spleen. I found givin gup bananas and nuts recently really helped the damp, having already dropped dairy and wheat months ago. Really try to top up onteh things that are good for your condition too. Is spleen one fo your issues? Apparently the digestive issues of that can be helped by having fruit on its own, no more than an hour or so before or after a meal (it's a good thing to take out and about as snacks, [email protected] finding) and drinking peppermint tea helps a lot too. 

Reba, I know what you mean about trying to stay natural. Do you get plenty of ewcm? Are your periods heavy-ish? I've read that clomid can dry up the cm a bit and thin your uterine lining - but then it still works very well for some people. Have you made a decision yet? It must be a big worry that your jobs don't seem very secure but I'm inclined to agree with glitter - go for it anyway! If you don't and then your jobs turn out to be fine you'll worry that you've missed months of pregnancy chances adn stress like hell over it (which in turn will affect your fertility :dohh:). 

Hey Jojo, thaks for popping in - good to hear from you. How are you doing?

So, monday's appointment...
Qing went to a Zita West course over the weekend and came back with some new ideas, she said. She told me to to seee my GP, to ask for blood tests, and tests to determine my ovarian function and FSH/AMH levels (this'll involve u/s I think). She was quick to reassure me that she doesn't think there is something wrong which will stop me getting pregnant (in fact she said that now she's not sure what's stopping me - I htink it's the 20% chance each month stat) - just that she wants to know if there's anything else that needs tweaking which she's not picked up on. Seeing my GP - meetin ghim for the first time, that is - tomorrow morning... 
She checked my pulse and tongue and said my spleen and kidneys seem stronger - still a bit of damp in my pulse, but it's getting better still too. 
I was CD14 on monday. Started with needles in my scalp and lower back, with heat, than had them in my abdomen and lower legs and really relaxed into it. Seeds in my right ear. Going again tomorrow.

And NO! I've not ovulated yet... CD ruddy 17... still, might not matter form what QIng was saying, eh? HAd time for plenty of BD anyway! Oh, and she said that it's very effective to orgasm with, or just after, OH as it makes the cervix suck up all the sperm like an elephant's trunk :rofl: (I've heard it described before, but not like that! Very effective image though).

Come on girls, Fitzy will be lonely of she's the only BFP on the thread this cycle!

Abi x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

glitterqueen said:


> reba
> what di dthe doc say when you got clomid. I wanted it but doc wouldn't give me it as i have regular cycles and ovulate but i wanted something to increase the chances of ov every cycle and maybe increase the qty or quality of eggs but he refused- still wondering if i should try that before ivf??

Hi Glitter - the FS I went to last year in the Royal wouldnt give it to me cos like you I have normal cycles and Ov on my own every month but the FS i went to privately in May (its a place called Medical Associates off the Malone Road) offered it to me straight away - she said even though I Ov this might help increase my chances (and because I spot before AF it might help clear that up if its a hormonal thing). I thought I was going to have to demand it but she offered it straight away. Is it the FS Dr that wont give it to you or just the normal Dr? Might be worth going to the place I went too - or just telling your Dr that there is research out there to suggest that even if you Ov that taking clomid can increase your chances and tell him that you would like to try one more avenue before going down the IVF route.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hey ABi - great your spleen and kidneys are better. I eat alot of bananas but never thought they could cause a problem, might need to lay of them for a while. 

Thats hilarious - suck up the sperm like an elephant trunk - very descriptive!!! I do try to Orgasim at same time as DH but find it too hard - it takes me forever and he can't hold on long enough :haha: so I usually do it afterwards - but I always think loads of seminal fluid has already come out of me. When my sister got pregnant she said she was on top and orgasimed and nothing really came out at all so she kinda knew it was going to work - i think I need to be standing on my head to make sure nothing comes out. I really need to try harder this month (the past few Ive let the love making slip). 

So Abi are you getting all the blood tests done with the DR - have you not had any done in the 22 months of trying? I hope they all come back okay. :thumbup:


----------



## daydream_mum

Fitzy, how are you going? I don't really check any other threads except this one. Have you tested again yet?

Abi, it will be interesting to see if the bloodtests show anything. Have you had any other testing like HSG or lap done? Thanks for some of the willpower. I really think it helped to read that just now. Had a very bad day involving chocolate and biscuits and popcorn :blush: I really do need to get back onto it. Even though going away was great I got so out of routine and started eating badly again and I've stopped doing my yoga in the morning. I don't think the pms is helping and I really think the bad eating has caused the pms to flare up again. Even the herbs Adam gave me for my pms are not helping. I'm so moody, crampy and bbs tender like they always get. Must be good tomorrow. 

Spleen is a big one of my issues along with damp and kidney yang defiecient. Adam can't believe how long my kidneys are taking to respond. I have cut out bananas and most wheat and dairy. I only have 50ml of gluten free milk in the morning. No more ice-cream for me. I've also tried to cut out alot of sugar but it's in everything. Compared to what I used to consume I've cut out a heap of sugar. I was a three tspn of sugar in tea girl and drank at least four cups a day. I also loved fruit juice and I now have none. Must remember to cut out nuts as I thought they were ok.

Sorry for the blah, but I don't really have anyone else to talk to about the TCM and dietary changes. Everyone just thinks I'm nuts and I get the occasional eye roll from some lol.


----------



## fitzy79

abster said:


> Congrats Fitzy! I saw your wonderful news in your journal a couple of days ago but you need congratulating everywhere!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Come on girls, Fitzy will be lonely of she's the only BFP on the thread this cycle!
> 
> Abi x

Thanks again Abi and yes I will be verrrry lonely...I need some company and will be checking in here regularly to make sure I get it!!!:hugs:


----------



## fitzy79

*Daydream* I havn't tested today but am going to docs this afternoon. Kinda worried I'll get a BFN and she'll tell me it was all in my head!! I did get BFP on clearblue digi yesterday though!

*Reba*I have been trying for 14 months which isn't too long in grand scheme of things but had all the other complications to go with it...no ovulation, completely mental cycle lengths as a result of that, clomid resistant, endometriosis, copious u/sounds and a lap/dye plus D&C.:wacko:

Sending much :dust: to all xxx


----------



## glitterqueen

reba 
it was the fs in royal wouldn't even consider it- my doc said he can't prescribe it as you need to be monitored and he can't do it? might just ask again and give it a go. x


----------



## jojo-m

Glitter you know what i've been dying to poke my nose in for ages but kept resisting, I read what the other girls on soy thread said about not taking it if you ovulate and are regular and I completely disagree! our hormones are such a delicate thing and any discrepancy can cause alsorts as you well know as its described in TCM, these minute differences could be rectified with soy, I literally ovulated day 19 I got my bfp (earliest ever was 18 but then it had gone up to 23 lately) and luteal phase was short and got 1 extra day on that too so only small differences but after 19 months TTC I think it gave me the shot I obviously needed. If your thinking clomid I'd def give the soy a go first! Just 120mg days 3-7 won't do any harm, I'd certainly say it was worth a try! The girls on that thread are nice but too quick to advise against it if you ask me, its not a mutually exclusive club they sometimes treat it like (hope this doesn't offend anyone reading) xx


----------



## Laummatt

Just wanted to pop in and congratulate Fitzy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG thats so bloody fantastic, see all you needed was a little 'clear'out and buba is on the way!

I am poppin in here from time to time checking on how everyone is doing. Keep it up girls, if it can work for me (who was no angel on the diet front!) it could work for anyone.
Just an interesting thing Ive found out.. I have seen on the net that some people are saying that Benedryl (taken 3 times a day) have helped to get them preggers. Now I got pregnant the very same month I started taking my hayfever tablets - yes Benedryl - so who knows, just really struck a chord with me as no1 was concieved in the spring too, start of my hayfever season... so I wonder if it helped. anyway take a look if your interested.
Im doing better on the puking front, still no appetite tho (well only for take out!) but Im suffering from the dreaded hayfever and asthma now... grr... but always a silver lineing and that the baby has started kicking at 16 weeks (17 now) so its lovely to feel that again.

Good luck girls!!!


----------



## glitterqueen

jojo-m said:


> Glitter you know what i've been dying to poke my nose in for ages but kept resisting, I read what the other girls on soy thread said about not taking it if you ovulate and are regular and I completely disagree! our hormones are such a delicate thing and any discrepancy can cause alsorts as you well know as its described in TCM, these minute differences could be rectified with soy, I literally ovulated day 19 I got my bfp (earliest ever was 18 but then it had gone up to 23 lately) and luteal phase was short and got 1 extra day on that too so only small differences but after 19 months TTC I think it gave me the shot I obviously needed. If your thinking clomid I'd def give the soy a go first! Just 120mg days 3-7 won't do any harm, I'd certainly say it was worth a try! The girls on that thread are nice but too quick to advise against it if you ask me, its not a mutually exclusive club they sometimes treat it like (hope this doesn't offend anyone reading) xx

thank you so much for 'butting in' i really appreciate your point of view- i really feel the soy would help me porduce more mature eggs my luteal phase is 14 days so thats ok i just need somehting to help produce more eggs or better quality so i think i will give soy a go it seems day 5-9 are the ones for better quality eggsx thanks again jojo xx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Glitter - def try the Soy and then ask the FS again for the clomid too - you never know - it might be just what you need to get your BFP. 

Laummatt - glad the baby is doing good - and your sickness has subsided a little. :thumbup:

Well Ive decided to wait til Sept to start the clomid - what with the job and the holiday in August I'd rather just wait - i dont want to be sick on my holiday (wouldnt really want to fly if I was just pregnant either) - so Im just gonna forget about it for the next 2 months and just go with the flow and enjoy the summer - not gonna bother with OPK's or any of that til Sept - not even gonna bother DTD unless im in the mood - can't be arsed! Well i say that now but we'll see what happens on CD16 when Im ov'ing......


----------



## lulu79

Hi ladies

Wow I go away for a week and there is a BFP - great news. Congrats Fitzy!! :happydance:

I haven't had chance to catch up on all the posts properly but will try to do so soon. I am currently sitting by the phone waiting anxiously for my solicitor to tell me whether we will exchange on our house today. I hope so as I think it is making me really stressed and getting in the way of my ttc efforts. :nope:

Well sadly I think the witch is on her way :growlmad: I think I am 11dpo but last night I had a night sweat and I ALWAYS get them the night before my AF arrives. Must be my body reacting to the drop in hormone levels. I also have cramps. I feel pee'd off already as had loads of EWCM, saw my follicle on the u/s and normal lining and DTD at the right time. So WHY WHY WHY is not happening!? Arrrrrgh!! Sorry to have a rant. I know we all feel like this at times....

I had my follow up with the gynae last week. The good news is that apart from a tilted uterus (which apparantly 1 in 3 ladies have and doesnt cause any issues) everything looks ok. I was a bit worried as my periods have been light of late but my lining on CD8 was fine. She also did some blood tests to check for inflammation which could be an indication of endo or worse. That was all ok so she is giving me 3 months to get pg naturally and if I am not she will help things along. She also said she could give me some prog for my short-ish LP though she didnt think necessary. This is the first DR I have spoken to who has acknowledged that a LPD even exists! So I am thinking that at least there is stuff which can help that out.

Sorry this is such a medical post for a TCM thread. Anyway just wanted to update you.

Think Im also going to give MACA a go this month as well as the EPO - that gave me such great ewcm last month.

Love to all xx


----------



## abster

Hey girls, I've just come back from seeing my GP forthe 1st time (I say 1st time, but he was a locum there when #1 was 5 days old and we rushed her there because she vomited up blood. He was very calm but sent us to emergency paeds just to be on the safe side - after blood tests on her (and much screaming) they decided she was fine and it turned out she was tongue-tied and the blood was coming from my lacerated nipples. Luckily they run a breastfeeding clinic at Southampton maternity hosp (the one where One Born Every Minute was filmed) where they cut tongue ties so we had her done the day after and I just had to use horrible nipple covers to feed her until I was all healed. GIRLS!! It hurts like buggery (well not exactly like buggery, although I wouldn't know) feedin with cracked nipples and will only get worse if not sorted out - also, some babies can't feed properly even if they can latch on, and this leads to sudden weight loss and having to go onto formula, which must be awful if it's not what you want ot do. WHen you have your babies - even if you're not going to breastfeed them - make sure the midwife checks under the tongue and ask for it to be dealt with if there is a tie - tongue-tie sufferers tend to have bad teeth as they can't run their tongues round the inside of their mouths to loosen trapped food (lovely image to match the one of the elephants' trunks up our hoo-has which I gave you the other day!), leading to tooth decay problems. This is a public service announcement, haha. 

Anyway, my GP appointment...
He knows about women's fertility!! He wrote down everything I told him about my cycle, listened to me talking about TCM (although he did admit to knowing nothing about it) and agreed that blood tests and hormone/ovary checking are the right way to go. I really waffled an about cycle length, ovulation day, LP, you name it. So... need to go for CD21 blood test at general on Mon (no appts at my surgery til 2 weeks' time), have a practice nurse appt for 12th (urine, weight, height I seem to remember), need to do an FMO sample to check for chlamydia and drop it back to the surgery (we both agreed it's highly unlikely but good to rule out - I've only ever had unprotected sex with Andy and he's never had anything either). If I have another period, I need to go for a cd2-4 blood test and after all that make an appt to see him again once the results are back. 
He said that once theyr'e back we'll think about AMH/FSH level testin and an u/s to check my ovaries and tubes are ok. There's nothing TCM-wise to indicate blocked tubes - that would be pain and heat I think. I'm yang deficient and have no period pains and very little in the way of pm symptoms other than breast tenderness sometimes. 
He also mentioned that IVF funding is available in our area up to the age of 35 but that's not a necessary road for me as far as I'm concerned - and I pointed out that that Qing is certain I can conceive naturally again and just need tweaking once we have the results of diagnostic tests. It seems strange to be in the medical system now, I have to say. 

Hey Laummatt, oh kicking is magic! Glad the nausea is beginning to subside :hugs: The benadryl thing is interesting but unfortunately it's in gelatine capsules so I ain't going near it. 

Good to see you back Lulu - hope the solicitor's been on the phone with good news :thumbup: Great news about your test results too - it must just be some TCM tweaking for you too. Stick to the dietary guidelines like glue!! Would you remind me what your diagnosis is please? I like the maca capsules I'm taking - got them from mumstuff.co.uk. Don't think they're organic, but the majority of my diet is and I'm sure it's diet more than suplements which need to be. 

Reba, glad you've managed to make a decision about the clomid - but I fully expect you to be gearing up to bd when the EWCM arrives - resistance is futile when you've been doing it as long as we have! Oh yeah, and I have to make sure I orgasm after bd - not always but most for the time. Glad the elephant allegory tickled you! 

Jojo, thanks very much for butting in about the soy - I may try it yet. There's a fantastic little pharmacy close to me which stocks a plethora of things H&B doesn't carry - or, in the case of soy isoflavones, stocks them in vegecaps rather than nasty gelatine ones. Betheney swears it worked for her and she's 20 weeks now, give or take. 

Hey glitter, sounds like soy might be good for you. I'll go check out the thread for myself and keep in mind what jojo has said.

Think that's everybody..
Abi x


----------



## rubyloo

hello all!

sorry not to pop in more often - i just couldn't read a run what with another TCM bfp! fitzy, well done you and congratulations....here's to a happy and healthy 9 months. how very, very exciting!

i'm just about over the sickness although i'm still struggling with a general lack of appetite! thank goodness for rice, fish and fruit! i managed some bacon and pasta (gf of course) this week which is very exciting. i've also started making my own homemade rice pudding - this week is strawberry rice pudding and i eat it both hot and cold like muller rice! i'm also addicted to asda own hoola hoop crisps.....

scan put me a bit further ahead so i hit 16wks tomorrow - not noticed any movement yet but they do say with your first you might not feel anything until 20wks. laumatt - glad you're doing better now too!

i think of all you girlies often and hope you continue to keep positive on this journey xxx


----------



## lulu79

Hello everyone!

Well we finally exchanged - woo hoo! Been so busy packing this wkend (as we move this fri) that it was a welcome distraction from the witch arriving on Saturday :( oh well you know what they say, new house new baby. I had only half a day of re-af spotting, now on cd3 and af nearly finished.

I am back on the epo this month and decided to give soy a go. Only 55mg to begin with. Took it last night so will also do on cd3-5. Jojo, laumatts and betheney have convinced me to give it a go.

Abi I am blood deficient. I need to re-read 'the book' but it's currently packed. I'm not surprised with the diagnosis as I lost over 4 pints of bloods when in labour last year and had to have 3 blood transfusions so I am sure it has taken it's toll on my body (combined with the 28 hour labour). Galit (my acu) thought my energy was generally low as well- not sure what the tcm technical term for that is. When I get the book out will take a look to check the recommendations.

We need some more bfps!! Baby dust to everyone!

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Blah11

Hi ladies, I'm after some help and some advice on what I can take to help get my BFP.

I fell pregnant in April 2008 with an unplanned but very much wanted baby. Pregnancy went fine, and I now have a 18 month old daughter :cloud9: 3 months ago we decided to TTC again. I had been charting casually since January.

Jan-Feb cycle - 32 days long, ov on CD18
Feb-March cycle - 43 days long, no ov
April-May cycle - 38 days long, ov on CD24 with 120mg soy taken CD3-7, BFP on 11dpo, BFN on 14DPO, AF on what should have been 15dpo
May - July - 43 days long, ov on CD29 with 200mg soy taken CD3-7, BFP again on 11dpo, BFN on 14DPO, AF on what should have been 15dpo

Help! I'm looking for something to make my cycles more regular, shorter and something that will help fertilised egg implant. I dont mind taking a whole bunch of things lol.


Thanks in advance :hugs:


ETA - I'm hopefully going to get a doctors appointment on Thursday to discuss my concerns with them but I don't think they'll do much since we've only been TTC a few cycles :shrug: I'll try and get a scan for PCOS although I'm not convinced that its my problem really as I don't have any of the classic symptoms apart from the irregular and long cycles.


----------



## glitterqueen

HI Blah
not sure i can help but vit b6 seems to be good at doing this- well it will lengthen your lp but from what i have read take the b50 or b 100 and dont take it in its own but with other b vits as they need to be balanced. not sure if this will help but didnt want to read and run!
also accupuncture and tcm is good for regulating periods 
good luck x


----------



## glitterqueen

anyone got suggestions for constipation relief that are safe if ttc? I have irritable bowel but right now its bloody mad!! I am taking psyllium husks but my tummy is so swollen i look like i am about to give birth! i am also taking probiotics as i have just had lots of antibiotics for kidney infection but my god the wind is awful. I am afraid to take my meds for this as they may not be safe so i have taken peppermint capsules instead. Help??


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Glitter - i always find that eating an apple whilst sipping a cup of hot water (with or without lemon) can get things moving down there!!! Or munching a raw carrot too - weird I know. :thumbup:


----------



## abster

Peppermint tea can help with the digestion. Try massaging your tummy too. Drink plenty of water every day - and even more when it's hot. Other than that I don't really know as constipation's not something I suffer with. Sorry you're so uncomfortable. :hugs:
Do you follow the dietary guidelines for your TCM diagnosis?

I ov'd on fri and am now 5dpo. Qing was pleased that my GP was so educated about women's fertility. Had similar treatment to normal, but this time had 3 needles in my abdomen. 

Had my CD21 blood test on monday (CD21, luckily enough!) although my temp had dipped from 36.55 to 36.40 - and then 36.32 yesterday! - but back up today (slightly less than 3 hours' sleep) to... 36.68! Low progesterone my arse (I hope... let's see if they stay up)

Hope everybody's having a good week.

Blah, can't really advise much other than trying TCM, which can be a bit pricey, if very good, but would you consider maca? Try looking at a maca thread - very good at balancing hormones. And yes, like Glitter said, try a B-complex. check out the B6 thread (lengthen luteal phase or increase progesterone) - didn't work for me because I don't htionk that's what my problem is, but it's worked for lots fo people.


----------



## bernina

Glitter, I think you're on the right path with the probiotics and psylium husks. I know what works for me is to drink 1 large glass of water every morning and have 1/2 cup of oatmeal. You don't have to have the oatmeal every day, but as many days as possible really helps. Usually by the time I finish the glass of water (I drink it as I'm doing my hair/make-up in the morning) I can feel the need to use the bathroom coming on. Works out good this way I get it out of the way before work. 

Also, watch out for too many bananas as they can actually stop things up a bit (they're good if you have the runs though!)

Best of luck honey, I know that's a very uncomfortable feeling.


----------



## glitterqueen

well I now don't think the constipation is the prob-everything moving so to speak but still cramping and back really sore- could be the ibs spasms but feels different somehow- will play it by ear- the psylium husks did the trick but the wind is still really bad- tmi sorry i think it is 3 weeks in barbados required- can i get it on prescription lol xx


----------



## daydream_mum

Hi girls,

just a quick me post cause I'm feeling a bit down. :sad2: AF just showed up and I'm just so over it. I know some people go through ttc for much longer but it's been over a year now. Just really over it. I really thought we were in with a good chance this month with getting the accu done right before I went away, ovulating while we were away and having lots of sex. How could it not work??

My cycles are much better, my 21 day progesterone test level was 32 and I was told that clearly showed ovulation. I've been so good and feel healthy. Dp's sperm results have come back and they were not as good as they would have liked so he needs to do another one soon. I will read the results tonight but I know he had 82% abnormal. I want him to go see Adam but I'm not sure whether he will or not.


----------



## abster

Hope you're more comfy soon glitter :thumbup:

Daydream, I'm sorry :hugs: Must be a shock for you both, your OH getting such bad results. Def try to get him to see Adam, Randine says acu (or was it dry herbs?) can really help men. Supplements and dietary changes should help your OH increase his sperm count and motility. Umm... Randine's book lists loads of stuff but off the top of my head... cutting out - or down on - alcohol, no smoking, plenty of fruit, veg, fibre, seeds and nuts. Might help, I think, cutting down on junk food too - certainly fried stuff. Yep, all the obvious stuff. Supplements include (as I remember it - I started dosing OH up months ago just in case!) - high-dose Vit C, Vit E, selenium (loads of antioxidants basically). 

Abi x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Daydream - so sorry the witch (bitch) turned up - its heartbreaking I know but you'll get through it. It doesnt get any easier the longer you try. 

Def get your DH loads of supplements - Zinc is a good one for sperm. Just get him a Wellman pack of tablets - sperm can regenerate within 3 months so the next test could be great if he starts eating really well now and takes his vitamins. 

Glitter - what CD are you on? Could the back pain and cramps be something else?????? 

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## lulu79

Hi everyone. Daydream sorry the witch got you big ((((hug))))

I am in the middle of packing but thought I'd stop for a quick 5 min break. My af was on the lighter side of normal and no spotting. On cd3 I decided to do an hpt - I know this may seem odd but when I was pg last yr I had a 7 day 'period.' anyway I wanted to make sure a million % I wasn't pg as I wanted to take some cream for my eczma which had flared up. Anyway it was of course -ve. The next morning out of interest I looked at it again and there was an evap line. So I decided to take another one- I thought I cld see a faint line. When I came home from work it was dark! Again another evap line (ics). So I did another and had another evap line after the time limit. Anyway 2 more tests later (incl a predictor) I get evap lines on them too.Sorry for the ramble but have any of you guys ever had this? I'm not pg as I did another one this am with fmu and no line (although a fainter evap line after an hour). I'm wondering if I've had a chemical pg or if maybe I have had extraordinary luck with evap lines.... Any theories gratefully received?!

Xxxx


----------



## glitterqueen

daydream- boo a f - piss off you with( mine must be due cuz thats the mood i am in lol )
reba i am day 21- the thought did cross my mind but made it leave quickly!
abi- cathy didn't really talk about food at all just to maintain a healthy diet lots of fruit and veg( which i hate!) she didn't mention anything about damp - just deficient spleen- any pointers?
Also... the ivf clinic just called- i start the drugs around 15th Aug- egg retrevial 1st week in oct approx- omg so nervous already- will be keeping up the accupuncture throughout but have to stop the herbs. Can anyone recommend a good accu practitioner in Sheffield??


----------



## Minimin

Hey ladies!
I haven't been on for ages but been popping in and out to see how you are all doing. Congrats Fitzy!

Quick recap- I had a Miscarriage at 9 weeks back in the beginning of April they said was a blighted ovum. This was my third pregnancy in 9 months (Chemical in Jan 2010 and Ectopic with right tube removal in Sept 2009). Since the last miscarriage I have been to Dr Chang at the Asante TCM center in London. He was recommend through DH's friend who had several MC around 7-14 wk mark. (who I am pleased to say is in her 34th week atm!!)


I have been continuing with regular weekly acupuncture and been taking herbs to compliment the treatment. He has shifted me to his walk in clinic based nr. Tottenham Crt Road St so I no longer have the lovely heated lamp :( and the clinic isnt as nice. but Dr Chang says I can start trying again...eek. He believes my energy levels are getting better. I have been pretty good with Acu and have not missed appt but have been slack in taking herbal tablets. I am so thankful that he has got me off those awful ones that I was taking at the beginning that were so small I felt I was taking gazzziiillliiioonnns! I am now on three sets each to take 12 x2 daily. As we dont know if I am pregnant or not he has asked me to be careful and stop taking them as soon as I am late for AF (tomorrow is late!!!)

I am sure she is about to rear her ugly head so I shall be back on board.

Glitterqueen- one of my friends just had her 3 MC in Sheffield and I was talking to her just yesterday about my TCM and she looked up this lady:
www.hallamacupuncture.co.uk
My friend has a consultation on tuesday so I will let you know how she gets on.
Hope that helps.
Minimin


I am not waiting got AF to rear her ugly head. We did BD a few times around OV in June- but I am not holding my breath on that one.

Anyway- I am ready to TTC again- at least physically if not emotionally.


----------



## daydream_mum

Thanks girls for commiserating with me! lol 

I am feeling much better today as I knew I would. It's just there are so many babies and pregnancies around me at the moment I can't get away from it. My close girlfriend came to visit yesterday with her 8 week old and today I had to go see our neigbours gorgeous new dd. (we were pregnant with our first together.) 

I know there are people much worse off than myself but sometimes you just need to feel sorry for yourself I think. 

glitter, i hope AF bypasses visiting you and just stays with me. One of us has to get a BFP soon surely? From memory for defiecient Spleen you need to avoid dairy, wheat and sugar mostly and do not consume raw or cold foods. No cold drinks. I know there is more but can't remember right now. Abi might be able to help there. 

lulu, thanks for the hug. Thats strange about the evap lines. I have never had one no matter how hard I look at the damn tests and I've used IC's, FR you name it I've tried it lol. Maybe it was a chemical?

Abi, I went to see Adam today and he was really pleased with me. Says I'm at about 75%. DH is coming with me next week and Adam is confident he can help mainly with herbs but also a bit of accu. It's frustrating as neither of us smoke, DH is not a big drinker, hardly ever drinks and I try and make sure we all eat healthy, however Dh does not eat as well as me and likes his milk, chocolate and soft drink so lots of sugar and dairy!! Even though I don't keep it in the house I know he has it at work. Hopefully Adam can help change that. Dh is a welder and we have our own business so he is working A LOT! We hardly ever see each other, so I have a feeling it is work related. It will be interesting to see what his next sperm count is like after seeing Adam for a while.

I've lent my Randine book to a girlfriend who I really believe needs it. She has been TTC for over 2 years and she is 37. I really miss the book though! Thinking about buying another as it was great as a booster or just to reassure myself on certain things. 

Minimin, I'm sorry to hear about your M/c's thats great your energy levels are up and you feel ready to try again. I can't imagine how draining physically and emotionally a M/C would be. Fingers crossed it's your turn now.

Come on girls we need some BFPS in here! We can do it!


----------



## abster

Sorry lulu, can't help - I've only poas twice in my entire life. There are POAS whore threads on here though - they probably have an explanation for everything. :hugs:
Glitter, if it's a spleen deficiency you have you need to drop dairy and refined carbs (white bread, pasta etc) - might be a very good idea to cut down on wheat completey. There are lots of alternatives to wheat bread - rye, spelt - but they can be more diff to find and are more 'spensive. Def cut out white bread though. There are tons of non-wheat pastas and they're great.
Right... spleen diet - eat your veg (and lots of it, mainly organic) lightly steamed or sauteed; don't eat raw, cold foods or use ice; avoid mangoes, watermelon, pears, cucumber, lettuce, celery, spinach (energetically cold); eat rice & oats; eat yams, pumpkin and pumpkin seeds (you don't have PCOS so you can follow this one); eat beef, chicken, goose, ham, rabbit & mackerel (or don't - I wouldn't!!); eat cherries, coconut, dates, figs, grapes, molasses, potatoes, shiitake mushrooms (but have fruit half and hour apart from other foods); avoid sugar and sugar substitutes (I'm havin ghoney though - concentrate on the sugar, I htink); eat whole fruits rather than drinking fruit jiuce; avoid milk, cheese, ice cream; get adeqhuate rest adn sufficient exercise - but not too mich exercise during AF - walking's good - nothing too strenuous. 
Hope this helps :hugs:
It must be nerve-wracking approaching IVF, but you've waited a long time for it and you're probably readier than you think. If you still need it by then, I reckon you'll both be in the right place emotionally to cope with it.

Hey minimin! Lovely to see you back on the thread - and great to see you so much more positive now. Really pleased to hear you feel ready to ttc again. Back on the crazy train! Fingers crossed it happens quickly for you (and the rest of us, obviously).

Well done remembering zinc reba - I had my partner on that too, just forgot... 

Got to dash - waiting for my partner to call me from the GP surgery to pick him up to take him to work - talking about his sperm and when he can go to the general to be tested (don't know why, but that always makes me giggle!).
Abi x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi ladies, 

Lulu - i cant help - ive pee'd on many a stick and never in my life had a line of any sort (evap or not - dont even know what an evap is to be honest). I hope its a BFP and that the hormone isnt strong enough yet - are you late? if so by how long? Can you hold off testing for a few days -save your money (easier said than done I know). 

glitter - i know what you mean about not letting those thoughts into your head - can be totally heartbreaking when the witch shows. But ill keep my fingers crossed for you anyway just in case! And exciting and scary the thought of IVF - wish you could get a BFP before then but if not at least you have a plan of attack. 

Abi - I think all the Gillian McKeith books I read and programmes I watched made me remember the Zinc.... 

Okay im off for an extra long weekend - not back in work til next Thurday (yippie :happydance: ) so I hope by the time I get back someone is up the duff!!!! hahaha :haha:

Have a nice weekend ladies!


----------



## Minimin

Hi Ladies! :wave:
Thanks Abster and daydream_mum! I'm home now- did a HPT which was positive but I have to be monitored so went to the early pregnancy unit and they confirmed it- I have to go back for more bloods on Monday- and the rollercoaster begins. I called Dr Chang and am seeing him on Monday- He told me to stop some of the pills I am taking gui pi wan & liu wei di huang wan and stopped taking ba zhen wan & nuan gong yun zi wan :shrug:


I am sending lots and lots of :babydust: to you allxxxxxx

minimin


----------



## glitterqueen

minimim
omg wishing you all the luck and love in the world xxx


----------



## glitterqueen

abi
thanks for the diet advice- pretty much doing most of that but i struggle not eating cheese so just realy restricted it to very little-tried goats chese-yuck! but aiming to lose at least 1 stone before middle of august before ivf but finging it hard- now i know what middle age spread is!! thinking of having a colonic ................


----------



## abster

Congratulations Minimin! You certainly were ready to ttc again, apparently :thumbup:
I hope the first few weeks wont' be too nerve-wracking for you. If you ever get scared, just remember that this time you have TCM on your side so you're body's super-ready for it :hugs:

Hey you lot, how's it going?

Daydream, it's great to have somebody else on here who's ttc for the 2nd time - without a doubt I know exactly how you feel :hugs:

Abi x


----------



## daydream_mum

Minimin, wow thats fantastic news!! :happydance: It does sound like your body is ready this time and you are doing everything you can to keep it that way! Make sure you keep popping in to let us know how you're going. 

glitter, I hear you on the no cheese! I used to love dairy. Still do, but trying very hard. I must admit I had a tiny bit of grated cheese on my rice pasta the other night. I'm definietly not doing as well as I could but Adam said not to stress myself out over it and just do as well as I can possibly manage or I'd be miserable which isn't good either. 

Reba, hope your enjoying your exta long weekend! Thanks for the advice on Zinc. I've got Dh on menevit at the moment which I read has it in it, but not sure if it's enough? Oh well will be interesting to see what Adam puts him on. 

Abi, it's great to have someone who just gets it and is doing the TCM too :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Thanks for the well wishes ladies- Ill let you know how Tuesdays Acu goes and what pills he puts me on (blerrgghh- but worth it!) I have my second set of bloods tomorrow- v. nervous.

Sending you lots of love and luck :dust:


----------



## glitterqueen

good luck minimin xxxx


----------



## abster

Ooh, forgot to write up friday's acu. 

Qing was very positive again. Pleased I'd got the ball rolling with CD21 bleed test and my OH's visit to GP. 
She asked about my nasal mucous and when I told her again it's just a bit of noseblowing som emornings now, she ws pretty convinced that makes it hayfever. Hoorah! The bite marks on teh side of my tongue seem to be disappearing fast, too. Huzzar!
Lying on my front, I had needles in my back (after she did some really hard pinching she sometimes does up my spine) and the usual 2 in my scalp. Some of the ones in my upper back were for hayfever. SOme heat on my back and....relaxed hugely. Wow.

Lying on my back, I had some in my legs, and on ebriefly in my abdomen but couldn't really feel it so I ended up with 2 in my thumb skinflaps instead and ...hugely relaxed again under some mild heat - appparently it's the 2nd week after ov that you dont' use heat on the abdomen (took me a while to work that out becasue it's not been often I've got that far!).

It's definitley when, not if, now - and she reiterated that the tests are just to give her a better idea of exactly what tweaking to do. I'm 9dpo today and at that stage where I'm on knicker watch whilst at the same time thinking... dare I hope (which is usually when the witch shows her stupid, laughing face...). The world and all her mates seem to have fallen pregnant on here this week - amazing... 

Hope everybody has a great week.
Abi x


----------



## abster

Hellooo! Anybody there?
CD1 today... on the upside, it couldn't have happened on a better day as I have the car today and have been to get some soy isoflavones (100mg caps). Will start them tomorrow and take them CD2-6. Let's hope this helps to bring ov forward... 
I'm seeing the practice nurse at my doctor's surgery tomorrow, as requested, and will ask her if she can do my CD2 bloods at the same time - otherwise I'll need to have the car on thurs to go to the general hospital abf get it done there - they have blood test appts at my surgery but when I tried to book for my CD21 the week before lst the 1st appt they had available would have been tomorrow - somehow i think trying to get an appointment this week might be an impossibility! My OH rang this morning to make an appointment for his SA - an dhad tp leave an answerphone message. Hopefully they've got back to him today. 
Laters,
Abi x


----------



## daydream_mum

Hi Abi, damn af showing up :hugs:. Really hope the soy isoflavones help you to O ealrier. Have you got the results of your day 21 blood test back yet? 
Oh it just sux but at least your armed for the next cycle. It's just got to be around the corner for you. 

I'm on cd 5 and taking a different herbal tea brew this time. Normally I have nothing over af but this cycle Adam gave me a brew to clear me out and really build up my lining. Then tomorrow I start on a new brew that is for both my Kidney essense and to really build up my Spleen. Before it was more for my Kidneys. I've also started taking spirulina for the first half of my cycle.


----------



## bernina

Hi daydream_mum

I see you started taking Spirulina. I've been taking 6 pills/day for several months now at the recommendation of my acupuncturist. Just curious why you'll only be taking them for the first half of your cycle? I've been taking mine all cycle long so want to make sure I'm not doing anything wrong. Thanks!!


----------



## daydream_mum

Hi Bernina, I'll ask Adam on Friday whether he wants me to take it all cycle long? I may have misunderstood him last time but I was sure he said Spirulina would be great to take to before ovulation but maybe he meant to take it all the time. I had a quick read up on it and it sounds like great stuff!


----------



## bernina

Thanks so much! Looking forward to hearing what he has to say.


----------



## abster

I was going to ask the same as Bernina - have been taking spirulina daily for a few months now (found a high-strength one so I didn't need to mess about taking 2 before meals, 3 times a day!). 

Started the soy isoflavones today (100mg) - am going to take them cd2-6 and hope to see results - will obviously let everybody know. Soy iso, maca, spirulina, wheatgrass, pregnacare conception, omega 369 plus the chinese tablets for my kidney yang & spleen - anybody hear me rattling? I'm sure I can hear a few of you!

Oh... I went to see the practice nurse today and got there 24 hours late. :dohh: Bugger. Felt like a right idiot! Actually I felt really crappy, after getting really upset last night, but feeling much better now.


----------



## glitterqueen

ads
we could play percussion together- i am taking all tha except the wheatgrass- i really can't manage it! I am starting soy with my af its due on sat and i am taking day 6-9 to increase egg quality hope it works for both of us xx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

morning ladies - im back from my hols (boo hoo). 

Minimin - congrats - hope it all goes smoothly for you. :thumbup:

Well I got a kidney/urinary infection on Tuesday night and I have been in agony since. Peeing blood last night and again this am so i have to collect antibiotics after lunch today. Such a nightmare cos sunday is Ov day and I know I said I was just gonna forget about the whole TTC thing for the next few months - well we all know thats easier said than done. So dont know what kind of effect these antibiotics will have on me and if it will disrupt Ov or if its bad to TTC while taking them etc. And I cant even DTD anyway cos its too painful. Bloody nightmare.


----------



## fitzy79

Hi ladies. Sadly I lost my little Bean on Monday :cry: Feeling exhausted and all cried out but am determined not to sink into the depths of depression.

Have booked a session with my new accu/reflex lady for tomorrow afternoon. I'm going to have at least one session weekly over the next couple of months to try and bring my body back into balance. Going to take time for me before even contemplating going back to FS...I need to overcome the fear that this could happen again.

Will read back over the last few pages when I get a chance to catch up on where everyone's at:hugs:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Fitzy I am so sorry to hear that :hugs: . Take care of yourself over the next few weeks. :hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

so sorry fitzy-thinking of you xxxx


----------



## glitterqueen

reba
thats exactly what happened to me last month-didn't seen to effect ov as i still got a positive and at the usual time so hopefully all will be ok- my af due sat and have spent the day in bed with really bad cramps and headache-it seems to be going back to the way it was when i was younger-cathy said thats good-younger hormones etc but its bloody hard to live with!! on countdown to ivf drugs start 15th aug but still have one more month to try fingers crossed xx


----------



## bernina

Reba, sorry that you're not feeling well. The antibiotics are definitely more important, even if they did effect your O. I can tell you from my experience that they didn't impact my ovulation at all. Have they given you anything for the pain? I know here in the states there is an over the counter drug called Uristat that gives great relief from bladder infections (never had a kidney infection so not sure if they are the same). It turns your pee bright neon orange, but it's totally worth it. It's made by the same company that makes the yeast infection meds (Monistat) and is sold in the drug store in the same location. Dr can also give you a script for something similar.

:hugs: I hope you're feeling better soon!!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

bernina said:


> Reba, sorry that you're not feeling well. The antibiotics are definitely more important, even if they did effect your O. I can tell you from my experience that they didn't impact my ovulation at all. Have they given you anything for the pain? I know here in the states there is an over the counter drug called Uristat that gives great relief from bladder infections (never had a kidney infection so not sure if they are the same). It turns your pee bright neon orange, but it's totally worth it. It's made by the same company that makes the yeast infection meds (Monistat) and is sold in the drug store in the same location. Dr can also give you a script for something similar.
> 
> :hugs: I hope you're feeling better soon!!

Thanks Bernina - I must see if I can get that in the pharmacy over here - i have heard of it. The pain has subsided now thank god so the antibiotics must be working - or the galons of Cranberry juice im drinking. 

Hopefully Ov wont be affected - i'm more worried about any effects if I was lucky enough to catch the egg this month - im sure the baby would be fine but you cant help but worry about any long term effects seen as the antibiotic im taking is the one they tell you to avoid in the first Tri of pregnancy!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

glitterqueen said:


> reba
> thats exactly what happened to me last month-didn't seen to effect ov as i still got a positive and at the usual time so hopefully all will be ok- my af due sat and have spent the day in bed with really bad cramps and headache-it seems to be going back to the way it was when i was younger-cathy said thats good-younger hormones etc but its bloody hard to live with!! on countdown to ivf drugs start 15th aug but still have one more month to try fingers crossed xx

Hey Glitter, thanks - hopefully no effects on Ov and hopefully no yeast infection too (antibiotics can cause it cant they - im drinking actimel to try to counter act any effects). 

Thats good the hormones are younger - hope you get good news on Sat and AF doesnt show for at least 9 months!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Minimin

Fitzy :hugs: I am so sorry hun. Lots of love and hugs.

Minimin


----------



## daydream_mum

Hi all,

Fitzy I am so sorry to hear your little bean couldn't stay. :hugs2: and do whatever you have to, to feel better. 

Reba, ouch peeing blood! I've never had that. I would freak. Glad the antibiotics seem to be doing their thing and you sound prepared so you don't get a yeast infection. Thats the worst about TTC you feel you constantly have to almost treat your body like your pregnant just in case. 

Glitter, I'll cross everything that you get your BFP before starting IVF. Hopefully those younger hormones do their thing!

Bernina & Abi, I asked Adam about the spirulina today and he said that it is great before Ov because it is a great boost and contains many great things but it is more yin in nature and because of my constitution (his words lol) that I am better to concentrate on more yang foods after Ov, but he did say he doubted Spirulina would do any harm to take all the time. Oh and I have tablets and he said powder or liquid is absorbed better and to drink some ginger tea after my tablets. So there you go I doubt it's bad for you to take at all it's just I am yang defiecient and he doesn't want me on too much yin supplements. 

ok my appointment today: (sorri if it's too long) this is good for me to write incase I forget. Adam is very happy with me and actually said my pulse was really good today, I've never had that comment. My tongue still has a bit of a mucousy coating but no where as bad so still spleen and damp there. No teeth marks anymore yay! i got cupping done today and he realigned all my spine as it was way out. I feel heaps better after that but am covered in big purple spots. Glad I'm not taking ds swimming tomorrow.
Dh came today as he had a lot of abnormal sperm in his test and Adam was asking him all the usual questions and took his pulse all while I was half asleep with the cupping. Then he looked at dh's tongue and I could hear that Adam saw the problem there. He said all was looking ok till he saw the tongue. Dh has a crack all through the centre of his tongue and it's patchy and red which indicated excess heat and liver toxicity. Dh doesn't even drink. Adam thinks it's related to his job (welder) so dh has to wear boxer shorts and has a liver detox with herbs for the next two weeks and then herbs to boost his kidney essence.
Adam really wants both of us to do yoga together but I highly doubt I will get dh to do yoga lol! The herbs are pushing it. Dh was actually quite impressed though and it was nice to share this together. Adam thinks it will happen so I'll keep with that. I'm just really hoping it happens before the lap/dye/curette.


----------



## fitzy79

Went to Patricia for my appointment today and really enjoyed it. She said my pulse was really low and sluggish, particularly on left hand(heart side) but exactly what she would have expected after what had happened. She said her focus today would be more to start bringing a balance to whole body but she did use some needles on my tummy too.The two around my uterus were very pinchy and sore for minute or two at the start. Loved the reflexology while needles were in...completely switched off. I have another appt next Tuesday..looking forward to it already.

Have decided that the sooner I can start to think positive about trying again, the more it will help my body/mind recover too.

Minimin...am so happy to read your news and I will be keeping everything crossed that this is a sticky Beanie:hugs:


----------



## fitzy79

glitterqueen said:


> reba
> thats exactly what happened to me last month-didn't seen to effect ov as i still got a positive and at the usual time so hopefully all will be ok- my af due sat and have spent the day in bed with really bad cramps and headache-it seems to be going back to the way it was when i was younger-cathy said thats good-younger hormones etc but its bloody hard to live with!! on countdown to ivf drugs start 15th aug but still have one more month to try fingers crossed xx

Great for younger hormones hun...if only we could turn back the physical signs of aging with accu too!! Hope AF stays away 2m and the cramps are implantation!! x


----------



## glitterqueen

fitzy
just saw an article on facelifts by accu- so maybe it can!!! make me look younger when i am collecting pension and child benefit at same post office at same time lol x
not sure if u know but i m/c in feb at 8 weeks so if you ever need to talk ........ xxx


----------



## fitzy79

Thanks Glitter..I do of course remember your loss and I'm so sorry you're still waiting for the miracle to happen again. :hugs: Will def be calling on you when need someone to chat to who understands...don't want to turn this thread into doom and gloom:nope: The girls on this site are so great....makes you feel that people really do care and know what you're going through x


----------



## fitzy79

glitterqueen said:


> fitzy
> just saw an article on facelifts by accu- so maybe it can!!! make me look younger when i am collecting pension and child benefit at same post office at same time lol x

:rofl::rofl: I'll be right there with you on my zimmerframe!!


----------



## daydream_mum

Fitzy, that reflexology sounds devine! I think your doing remarkably well not letting yourself get down and thinking positive. I'm not sure I could do it but I guess we can surprise ourselves with our own strength sometimes. I had a girlfriend get pregnant last year and lost bub at just over 6 weeks. Afterwards she was the same and was really positive and did some accu (which is what got me thinking about it) and the next time they tried she got pregnant and now has a beautiful little girl. 

Glitter, I wonder whether the accu for anti-aging is working on my voice? I had a woman from the bank call the other day and she asked if my parents were home :rofl: "Ummm I own the house". . . . she was very apologetic and I just thought it was hilarious. She said "well you do sound very young."

I really need to do something! It's 10am and I am still in my pj's. Hmmm must get motivated to do something, I hate winter.


----------



## glitterqueen

daydream- you should be here-its like winter and its suposed to be summer lol xx


----------



## glitterqueen

well i am now cd1 witch got me this morning and its really sore-sitting in work drugged to the eyeballs with one of those heat pads stuck to me and trying really hard not to snap at everyone!!
starting soy this month - still undecided what days to go- originally thought 5-9 for better mature eggs as i ov every month on day 15 of a 30 day cycle but now wondring days 3-7 and go for lots of eggs instead-any ideas girls?
last month of trying before we blow all our worldly savings on icsi xx


----------



## daydream_mum

Glitter, aww I'm sorry af got you again! Nothing worse than going to work with horrible cramps. I'm not sure about the soy hun I havn't really looked into it that much yet. I have heard great things though.


----------



## jojo-m

glitterqueen said:


> well i am now cd1 witch got me this morning and its really sore-sitting in work drugged to the eyeballs with one of those heat pads stuck to me and trying really hard not to snap at everyone!!
> starting soy this month - still undecided what days to go- originally thought 5-9 for better mature eggs as i ov every month on day 15 of a 30 day cycle but now wondring days 3-7 and go for lots of eggs instead-any ideas girls?
> last month of trying before we blow all our worldly savings on icsi xx

Hi Glitter,

Witch is a bitch but least you can start with the soy now! :hugs: I'd b tempted to go middle of the road and do 4-8, once you see how your body reacts you can adjust the next month, thats what I did, I started 3-7 and when ovulation was still a bit late I did 2-6 the next month and got BFP! Of course if you got bfp first month that would be awesome! :flower:

xx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning ladies

Glitter sorry the witch got you - hate the cow! I would go for more eggs than better quality (I'm sure those eggs are good enough quality too). More eggs might mean a better chance. I was told to start my Clomid on CD1-5 (thats really early) so hope it works.

Well thankfully my UTI isnt as bad - still taking the antibiotics (day5). And we even managed to get a session in last night - will go at it again tonight. I was worried it would be painful and cause thrush but it wasnt and no itch yet. The probiotic yogurts must be working. Must do an OPK this eve too - yesterday was CD16 (usual ov day) but my AF arrived in the evening time so today might technically be CD16. Anyway need to get some :sex: in this evening and tomorrow again. 

Fitzy - glad you had a nice session and I hope and pray you get lucky again really quickly. 

Day-dream - thats funny, you must sound very young. Its a nice compliment!


----------



## fitzy79

Glitter...think I too would go for the soy earlier in cycle. I took my clomid days 2-6 when on it...not that it did much for me but hey!!

Reba...glad you're on the mend and even managing to :sex:. Hope this is a lucky month:hugs:

Another accu session tomorrow. I've also made contact with a lady who does hypnofertility...I'm going to attend a few sessions in order to try and give myself a more positive outlook before getting on the TTC train again. I need to try and instill in myself the belief that my body can carry a baby. TBH not sure if believe in hypnosis too much but will give it a try..I could be converted!!:wacko:


----------



## abster

Hey Glitter, I've taken the soy iso cd2-6 this month, tomake me ov earlier, and am waiting to see what happens. Qing has given me some tablets for egg quality this month, on top of the spleen and kidney tonics. 

Fitzy, a boyfriend of mone hypnotised me once at uni, when I used to have really bad period pains (he was a fan of neuro-linguistic programming but didn't do a look-into-my-eyes-don't-look-around-my-eyes-look-into-my eyes job!) and it worked really well. I think spending some time getting your body back in balance again is a really goood idea. :hugs:

Glad it's starting to get better Reba. Be careful with the BD though won't you?

Will post more later - including last week's session and some interestin ginfo Qing gave me about high blood pressure (my mum) x


----------



## glitterqueen

hey girlies
well taking soy days 3-7 200mg each night- no side effects at all so far but still have the ibs from 2 weeks ago which is a bummer! hopefully the lepocol will sort it out. i am cd 4 so all very boring etc off work for a few days-supposed to be catching up on housework but that hasn't happened yet lol xx hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

hi all - nothing exciting to report from me - UTI all cleared up thank god and got a few sessions in with DH too. Think I'm 2DPO at the mo so all very boring here. 

Hope everyone's doing well - glitter hope the soy work their magic for you this month - And you too Abi. 

Fitzy - i'd love to try hypnofertility - im sure its nice and relaxing just like acup and reflex.


----------



## daydream_mum

Nothing much happening here either! Probably around O time for me but really not feeling confident this month, not sure why but just doesn't feel like it's going to happen. Would love if my gut feeling was wrong though. Trying to dtd every two days at least without it becoming a chore IFYWM. Trying to think positive but sometimes it really feels as though it's just never going to happen. Ok enough of that must think positive!!! lol

Reba, glad the UTI cleared up for you in time! I'll be joining you on the TWW wait soon. *sigh*

abi & glitter, hoping the soy does it's thing for you both! Would be so good. About time there were some BFP's in here. 

Fitzy, can't wait to hear how the hypno fertilty session goes. I'm really thinking about doing reflexology soon if nothing else just to relax! 

Can I just say I'm really glad I found this group. I read a lot of ttc threads but don't tend to post as I don't seem to keep up, but really feel right here and look forward to seeing what everyone is up too. :hugs:


----------



## abster

Hey daydream - glad you feel comfortable here, that's what I hoped would happen for women who use this thread. I think it helps that we're all leaning the natural way to some extent. :hugs: I really works for me too and there arent' many other threads I contribute to.

Glad your UTI cleared up and you got in some BD, Reba.
How's the soy treating you glitter? I didn't notice anything at all until my ewcm turned up yesterday - CD10! So, it seems to be doing its thing. Fngers crossed, now all we have to do is keep bd-ing. I've been battling with a chesty thing since tuesday and my temp went up for the first time today - to 36.68! - but it's just my body fighting the infection. I'll get something from Qing to deal with it, tomorrow.

So, my appointment last friday, CD5:
QIng said the soy-iso was fine (although she didn't know about it, she obviously knows about the effects of oestrogen and said that if it helps me to ovulate earlier then it's a good idea). 
She said my kidney yang deficiency seems much improved (remember, though, that it was really, really weak so it's all relative) and my tongue is looking a bit better generally. I still have a bite mark on the side of it though..bah!
On my front, I had needles in my scalp adn lower back, plus some hard pinching beforehand) and some in-and-outs on my upper back. Then some lovely heat and a bit of a drowse...
On my back, I had 3 needles in my abdomen, 1 in each thumb flap and some very strong ones in my lower legs. Plus some heat on my tummy, which was lovely. Really relaxed. 
Seeds in my right ear again.
This week I've been taking er-chen-wan (spleen) a different kidney tonic and something to improve my egg quality, just in case. 
I asked her about dietary aids for high blood pressure (my mum's meds have been changed and she's getting puffy ankles as a result of the medication's effect of softening her arteries). Qing recommended avoiding wheat and dairy, damp can be a big factor, plus having plenty of garlic, celery, sweetcorn and corn oil. She also told me that tai-chi and qui-gong are very useful. WHen her husband was in his 40s his blood pressure was all over the place. He took up tai-chi, which he practises daily, and his blood pressure is perfect now, and he's in his 60s. She also told me she has a client she's treating with herbs for high blood pressure. Needless to say, my mum won't go near tai-chi, but I tried...

Abi x


----------



## glitterqueen

HI Abs
my tummy has been really sore the last few days- think it might be the soy so i might reduce the dose for the last few days-either that or i have appendicitis-its that sore!!
bad bloat etc but really want to persevere as its my last chance naturally. i do suffer from ibs but the pain is continuous not crampy- starting to get a bit concerned- left a urine sample with doc just to make sure its not the uti back again-hope its not!!! great news about your result with soy so far-really hope it works xx


----------



## abster

Ouch Glitter, sorry you're having such a painful time :hugs: A few women on the soy thread I've been using have mentioned hot flushes, which I'm glad I haven't had, but no mention of stomach pains, although people react to things differently. If you're in the slightest bit concerned about what might be causing it you're right to do whatever makes you feel happier - and hopefully more comfortable. What has Cathy said? Hope it clears up, whatever's causing it. :hugs:

Daydream, I know what you mean when you say that sometimes you feel as if nothing is going to help you fall pregnant with #2, no matter how much you believe in it or how effective you know it is. When I feel that way, it's not that I think what I'm doing won't work but more a case of feeling that for some unknown reason there's not going to be another one - almost as if that decision was made about my life a long time ago by mother nature, for want of a better way of putting it, and that having a second child is for other women. I think that's what is making it so hard for me to deal with friends' pregnancies - 3 of the girls I met at my first-time parents group are expecting their 2nd, all approaching 30 weeks, having fallen almost instantly, and I'm dreading the next couple of months because it's birthday party season (Starting with #1's 3rd birthday party on sunday) and I know I'm going to be devastated if I'm not pregnant by the time they have theirs, the first of which is due at the end of september. Added to that, my sister's expecting her first soon and I have friends (including one across the road) expecting their 3rd babies and other friends from baby groups are dropping constantly. What makes it seem really unfair is that they all conceived instantly, when I'd already been trying for a year. That's what really hurts - and the fear that I won't be joining them is always at the back of my mind, as you say. And #1 loves babies and has started asking me about brothers/sisters. Argh!!


----------



## daydream_mum

Abi, gosh I could have written that post! A girl I worked with and who was pregnant with me for our ds's called me this afternoon to tell me she had her baby girl. I am happy for her I am, but it hurts. I feel like I'm missing the boat which I know is a silly way to think but I'm being left behind. I am the only one in my mums group now who does not have another. There are two other mums but theirs is by choice. They all fell pregnant within the first few months of trying. The other thing that hurts is none of them including the girl who had her baby today are particularly healthy. The one who had her bubs today smoked through her entire pregnancy and bub is tiny. I'm just tired of doing everything I can and making all these sacrifices and others who can just fall at the drop of a hat and that goes for everyone in here who are so so deserving and trying so hard it just seems so unfair. I wish I could see some reason behind it all. My ds turns 3 early Nov. and he has been asking for a baby too! He actually lifted up my top the other day and looked at my tummy and said "baby in there mummy?" It breaks your heart. 

Sorry for the long whinge girls!

Glitter, hows your tummy going? 

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## abster

And I could have written what you just wrote, daydream! I know exectly what you mean about missing the boat - when you say it, or write it down, it does seem a bit daft, but when you think it it makes perfect sense. I have the healthiest lifestyle of anybody I know and my body deals with pregnancy really well. What you have to try to remember is that under chinese medicine everything revolves around the same organs we're so obsessed with as TCMers and that imbalances just manifest themselves in different ways - ie kidney yang deficiency can ( as I remember) lead to osteoporosis rather than infertility. In positive times I remind myself of this and the fact that at least I know I'm sorting out my problems. As for bad habits, my sister is due on Oct 1st and is still drinking wine, although less than usual. Her statement 'if I gave up alcohol my body would go into shock' just says to me that she's being too selfish to make changes for the benefit of her unborn child - foetal alcohol syndrome doesn't just affect the babies of alcoholics, it's been found in children whose mothers drank very small amounts. She's still eating soft cheese too. Grr! If you're not willing to moderate your eating and drinking habits for a few months what does that say about your understanding of the importance of your baby?? And here we are doing everything we can. At least we can say that. 
Rant? Moi?!


----------



## glitterqueen

hey girlies
went to doc today at cathys advice due to the very bloated tummy and pain-he thinks it is ibs/ really bad period even though i told him the pain was different. he gave me buscopan for cramps and ponstan which i informed him was dangerous if ttc but he looked at me blankly-as usual!! if still in pain in a week come back. i told him i should have made the appointment 3 weeks ago if that was the case but he didn't seem amused lol!! I think to be honest because my period was so bad this time i took strong codine based pain relief which has constipated me and the high fiber diet wasn't enough as i have quite a lazy bowel so i took laxitives and it seems to have eased a bit!!! but as for the hot flushed - started today so must be soy but tonight is the last!!
all i want for xmas is a BFP !!!! hope you r all doing ok
daydream and abs don't be too sad you did it once!! no comfort I know but treasure your little ones i am sure you r great mums x


----------



## abster

Glad you're getting some relief now glitter - and sorry your doctor's a bit of a doughnut! Hope it's more manageable for you very soon - in time for making the most of the effects of the soy! :hugs:
Thanks for what you said x

My acu appt today:

Qing was thrilled at the effects of the soy iso and kept reminding me we need to make the most of it and get in plenty of bd-ing!

She treated me for my chest as well as the usual, so I had:

Needles in my lower back after heavy pinching; needles in my upper back - and the ones on the right-hand side were really achy so I imagine that's where the congestion is; the normal scalp needles. I had a cup on my back for a little while. Plus some lovely heat. 

Once I was on my back I had a couple in my abdomen for a little while, one at the bottom of my neck, one in the crook of my left elbow, one briefly in the crook of my right elbow which was then moved to my right thumb flap, the normal leg ones plus one that sent tingles into my foot briefly. A bit of heat. 

She's put seeds in my right ear again, including one for my chest, and has given me some pills for my chest too. 
I'm finishing the egg-quality pills she gave me last week and she's given me some more for toning the kidney yang. Also still taking the er-chen-wan for my spleen but didn't need to buy any because I've built up a stock of them. 
She advised me to be careful to keep my upper body warm til it's fully gone. I felt much better when I woke up this morning. 

Spoke to her about whether it'd be OK to fall back to fortnightly treatments and she said probably, but given that I'm moving to saturday appts it'll be a matter of seeing when we can do it. 

She could feel the damp in my pulse from my chest infection, but said that on my tongue it's not looking too bad at all. 

Have a great weekend - not likely to be on here as I've got a friends birthday party and a family birthday party - both for #1's 1st bday - on sunday and monday.
Abi x


----------



## daydream_mum

Glitter, your Dr sounds like a moron. I know what it's like I've had dental appointments where they ask if I'm pregnant and I say no, but I am TTC and they just dismiss it. I think it's just as important. Codeine doesn't do good things for my stomach/bowel either. Hope it's back to normal now and time to make the most of this soy! Prunes always do the trick for me. 

This soy iso sounds like really good stuff! The tcm has seemed to fix my ovulation though so not sure if I should try it? Normally I take a herb tea before ovulation, but as Adam has gone to China for 3 weeks he's given me powder instead which is also cheaper and I noticed I didn't get as much ewcm and I think I ovulated a bit later. On the tea I was ovulating cd13/14! Which I never used to do it used to be around cd 20-24. I think this time it was more cd 15-16. I also havn't been able to find the soy isoflavones here. Maybe I could order it online? 

Abi, Adam did a similar type treatment as yours last time I was there as I had a bit of a chest infection too. Except I've never had seeds in my ears? He gave me some tablets to take four each time, 3 times a day and it was gone within two days! I was amazed and thought I'd need to go on antibiotics. 

Going in to visit my girlfriends new baby girl today! Wish me luck. I know I'll be ok and can't wait to see her, but might have a few tears in the car though.


----------



## fitzy79

Just checking in....good to see everyone plodding along with their treatments and hoping the soy works wonders. I had to postpone last week's accu as had to go into hospital so will have my next appt on Tuesdy and can't wait. Feeling good...still spotting and bit tired but emotionally much stronger. Think that's just as important as physical wellbeing!


----------



## glitterqueen

well girlies
day 9 and loads of ewcm - soy rocks-even if it does give you hot flushes!!
bowel probs all sorted now( sound like a pensioner lol!) getting ready to b'd. was going for every other day from day 8 but couldn't be arsed so will try for day 10 onwards-on night shift tonight! hopefully that will work
daydream-keep you chin up its hard when you see new babies my friend is due in 3 weeks and I avoided a bbq last night cuz although i am really pleased for them i couldn't face the baeby talk all night when i would be due 25th Sept-selfish I know but was really dowm yesterday about the whole thing-hope its ok x
Fitzy-hope you continue to get stronger xx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning all, 

Fitzy - glad your feeling much better :hugs:

Glitter - glad the bowels are in good shape (haha - sounds like a pensioner I know). Great the Soy has given you plenty of EWCM too - get :sex: . Are you still seeing Cathy? I havent gone back - since start of June I think - saving for my hols so need every penny! And to be honest I just wasnt feeling the benefits. 

Day dream - I totally feel like Ive missed the boat - all my friends are passing me out, having 1, 2 or even 3 kids since I started TTC and here I am still childless - it sucks. 

Abi - glad you had a good acup session and the Soy seem to be working for you also. :thumbup:

Well as for me Im 7DPO maybe (not sure) and nothing strange or new to report - due to start spotting mid week and AF at the weekend (just in time for the Bank holiday - brilliant!) Found out at the weekend that another friend is pregnant (12 weeks) - she had a MC last year so Im glad for her but as usual Im sad for me. She started trying in Aug 2008 and got pregnant Jul 2009 but lost baby Sept 09 and I'd say they prob waiting til after christmas and started trying again so she got lucky with 7 months. Also my friend who lost the baby at birth in April is trying again - my DH was speaking to her DH (they are best friends) and he was saying they started trying again - but he said his wife wasnt doing very well with coping with the loss of her baby - i feel so bad for them, and for her especially - its just devastating. I hope its not too soon for them to be trying again. Or maybe it would be the best thing for them.


----------



## glitterqueen

hi reba
i am still seeing cathy-but only have 3 sessions left and then will prob stop for a while as the ivf will be starting in aug- i really think it helped at the start but not so much now bit dissappointed that she never seems to change the herbs etc but them maybe she doesn't have too? day 11 less cm now strangely enough but we b'd day 10 so hope we didn't miss anything as i am usually a day 15 girl so fingers crossed xx
how is everyone else doing??


----------



## fitzy79

Hi all, had a session this morning. Nine needles in my tummy, one between eyes, two in fleshy thumb part, three or four in various places on each leg. No pulsing, just lovely relaxing reflexology work on feet for about half an hour during session. Really enjoyed it. Havn't been able to B'D since the mis as still spotting...just wish it would stop now. I'm on Day 14 but seeing as never ovulate I think I'll take provera next week to brin on a bleed.


----------



## daydream_mum

Hi Girls,

Glitter, hows the soy going? We were going for the every other day from day 8 too this cycle and couldn't be arsed either lol! I think we started cd10 and mostly did every other day and I wanted to keep it up after O to try and help dp's sperm but meh. . .I'm trying. Still got everything crossed for you that this cycle works before starting IVF. 

Reba, it certainly does suck! Thats not even the right word for it. It's very unfair that you don't have a bubs yet. I know you will make a fantastic mum when you do finally get your baby though. 

Fitzy, hope that spotting goes away soon. I still have to make a reflexology appointment I get reminded when I read your posts then forget again. So glad your feeling emotionally better, did your they say anything about how you were at your accu appoinment? Do you think you will be able to ttc again soon?

I'm just plodding along. I don't think this is my lucky month as I have some pms happening and Adam basically said if I get that I'm most likely not pregnant so I'm going to give it a few days then start my pms herbs which arn't great for pregnancy. I think I'm cd21 today but not 100% sure how many dpo I am. It was good seeing my friend in hospy with her baby I was fine and had no tears so I don't think I am as emotional as I was before starting the tcm. Also have another gf who has an 11 week old daugter and is having big sleep problems with her so went and helped her out for the day yesterday. It was very nice having some baby cuddles, maybe just holding all these bubs will get me UTD :laugh2: 
Dh is doing very well with his herbs. Nearly finished his liver detox. He's also taking menevit. We will wait another month or so before getting the next sperm analysis and fingers crossed it's helped.


----------



## fitzy79

Daydream...glad you were able to have Baby cuddles with your friend's littlies...it's really hard. I admire your strength. My friend was due yest and am going to visit her later..am worried that won't have the strength to see a newborn hen s/he arrives:nope:

My accu said that pulse was a lot stronger. Still have a bit of coating on tongue but much better than it was. Should get a bleed from provera mid-August and am going to start next cycle of injections then so should ovulate around end of August (6 weeks after mis). My FS thinks that should be ok. I've my hypnofertility appt next Tues to work on my fear that this could happen again...hope it works!


----------



## glitterqueen

day dream
soy is defo doing something loads of cm day 9 and 10 not so much now but ov test is gearing up for ov ad i have a line already which i never get as i ov on day 15/16- hope i haven't missed it. have to b'd tonight and cant be bothered i am off work and supposed to be sorting the house out but feel like poo really tired and sooooo unmovitated x


----------



## glitterqueen

fitzy
hope all spotting goes and you keep getting stronger xx


----------



## Laummatt

fitzy79 said:


> I've my hypnofertility appt next Tues to work on my fear that this could happen again...hope it works!

Hi, just popping in to see how everyone is. My sister had Hypnofertility, she had really high FSH and some other issues, was also due to have fertility treatment and she was pregnant the next month, so have faith!! She has to gorgeous children now.

Hope your all doing ok, hang in there peeps.

All well here x


----------



## glitterqueen

HI
Just had another session with cathy- pleased with everything I think usual needles etc.Just done an ov test- really dark line it's day 13 so b'd tonight , tomorrow and Sat- hope that covers it? mind you feel no more like it than i do running a marathon but needs must!!!


----------



## abster

I know... feels like a chore - well, not so much that as the fact that I know BD nights are going to be later nights and a few late nights in a row take their toll. I love my sleep! Happy bd-ing lovely xx

Thanks for popping in Laummatt. Hope you're getting suitably fat now. Remember Jen1802? She's due in about 8 weeks...madness! Where's the time gone? Our first TCM baby. Blimey!


----------



## Laummatt

Hi Abs

I do often think of Jen as my cousin is due around that time. Yes getting fat now 21 wks in, having a much better time of it now. LO is getting used to the idea too and likes to speak to baby through my belly button... cute. 
Good luck on the soy, I really hope it works for you. I will keep popping in x x


----------



## Minimin

Hey girls :hi: 
Havent been on for a few weeks but do keep stalking this thread :)
I'm waiting on an 8 week scan to check I am viable. I have had several MC the past year and an Ectopic so am at high risk. The last scan showed this isnt an ectopic :wohoo: but the gestational sac didnt have anything in it. It couldn have been too early- 5w6d so they said to come back in two weeks. making me 8 weeks they should see something. My last MC was at 8 weeks when there was nothing in the sac (blighten ovum) so I am bricking it.

Stil been seeing the Acu guy- he has upped my sessions to 3x per week (yep I have had to seel my right arm!!!!). I am also on herbal tablets 3 x a day! I had a bit of a scare a few weeks ago where I had some blood when I wiped! I went to A and E- which were useless!! after 6 hours they send me home after doing an examination- which they thought suggested it wasnt an Ectopic, and more blood work- where my HcG had risen. They sent me home saying there was nothing they could do and cant scan me as it was Friday afternoon.... errr WHAT??? Anyway- no more spotting blood since then. The scan I had done after the spotting was the 5w6d one. 

Acu guy did say any bleeding was bad but the fact it had stopped is a really good sign. He said to rest tons, no anger or stressing! Eating lots of fruit, no cold things from the fridge as the cold Zaps all our energy and this is taken away from Babba and ttc. He said no booze (ahem- yeah I know) and no coffee but tea is ok. 
I have had alot of Excess heat recently too so he has been working on that.

The past three weeks he has started doing Moxibustion! Which is interesting. He is using Heat to increase energy flows- one on each leg near knee and one on the top of my head.

I dont know what Tuesdays scan will bring but the Acu guy has made me more relaxed and given me some hope! The lady who he was treating for recurrent MC is over 34weeks and discharged from his care! Fxd!

I hope you ladies are doing well- I do pop in and keep up to date on you- I have everything crossed for you. :hugs:

Minimin x
7w2d


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Ladies, 

Minimin - I hope the next scan goes well and you see the baby nice and clearly! :thumbup:

Glitter - happy :sex: - i really hope you get lucky before the IVF process starts. 

Laummatt - glad your doing well - and getting big im sure. 

Well i started my usual spotting today (i noticed a tiny bit yesterday but I was in denial so pretended it wasnt there) but it came in full force this am. So thats me out again - full AF should be here Tues or Wednesday. 

Anyway nothing else to report from me - off on another long weekend so will catch up with you all on Tuesday. 

:thumbup:


----------



## glitterqueen

minimin- hope all continues to go well - thinkin of you good luck xx


----------



## fitzy79

Minimin...keeping everything crossed scan will show a healthy bub with a lovely heartbeat:hugs:

Reba...s*&t about the spotting..AGAIN!! Hope you have a good weekend away.

Glitter..you'll be having a busy one no doubt...energies to be spent on BD'ing only!!:winkwink:


----------



## bernina

Minimin, congrats on the BFP and I'll be thinking of you. I know it's so scary after having mc's. Best of luck at your next scan honey :hugs:

Reba, I'm so sorry about the spotting, I struggled with that for months on end and even after I got it to go away, it still came back again (admitedly less and fewer days though). Do you only have cycle end spotting or do you suffer from mid cycle as well? My FS told me the end of cycle spotting is not as much a concern as mid cycle. What worked for me to get rid of mid cycle was a supplement my acupuncturist gave me called Vitanica Pregnancy Prep. As soon as I started taking it my spotting went away and stayed away for several months. Then when it did come back it was only end of cycle and only a day or two. I also take 50mg balanced b complex as I have a luteal phase on the shorter side (worst 10, at best 12).

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Laummatt

bernina................ Did I miss something?? You have a BFP!!!!!!!!

How did I miss that?? Massive congrats

And of course to Minimin lets hope and pray its good news at your scan this time. I cant imagine how nervous you must be as I was at 12 wks and have no history of MC whatsoever. My heart was literally in my mouth. Best of luck x


----------



## Minimin

Thanks girls! And of course Bernina- Congrats :wohoo:
One more day down.....eek!


----------



## bernina

Thanks Laummatt!!! I'm glad I could finally join you over in the pregnancy threads even if you do have quite the head start on me :)

Hope you're continuing to feel well!!


----------



## abster

Congratulations Bernina!! Fantastic news x

Minimin, good luck with your scan :flower: I know nothing will stop you worrying but the fact you've had so much TCM treatment is definitely on your side.

Sorry Reba :hugs:- great to see what you look like though! When are you off on holiday? Still planning to leave the clomid til september?

Hey everybody :winkwink:

Saw Qing yesterday. 5/6 dpo - looking at my chart I could have ov'd on cd 14/15. Have definitely ov'd but my post-ov temps are quite low so she's given me a new spleen decoction with ginger, for warming. PLus the same kidney yang tonic as last time. I'm continuing to treat myself with aromatherapy for the remainder of my chest infection, although it's barely there there's still a tiny rattle when I breathe out hard, and we don't want any damp...

My spleen was a bit tight when she started but after a little time on my front with the back needles in, she checked my pulse and it had opened up a little bit, as she put it, and was much better. She checked my tongue and pulse once I was on my back. My liver is better (there was always a bit if liver weakness but not as bad as anything else) and my puny kidney yang is definitely much, much better. Huzzar!! On my back, I had needles in my lower legs and a bit of in-and-out on my sternum, for my spleen, plus one needle in my left thumb flap. 

I'm to do heat on my back and the spleen massage on my tummy and legs but no more moxa on my tummy for the moment. 

Fingers crossed again, then...

Laummatt - #1 decided to wear big girl pants yesterday! Quite a few accidents, but she's taken to it really well and on one occasion was sat on the potty doing a wee before we even knew she needed to go!


----------



## Laummatt

Hey Abs... Ahh potty training. we've just done that about 2 weeks ago as soon as preschool broke up. We seemed to get lucky and he took to it well, bit confused about wearing pants but not weeing in them at first but he's quickly got the hang of it, as long as were on hand to help get them down. I think if your prepared for accidents its not very stressful. Went to town with him today and he announced that he needed a wee (very loudly) in cafe Nero but NOT a POO!!!! ohh lovely.... I do still pop him in pull ups for the car journey as we live half hour from anywhere but he's been quite good. No more nappies.. for a while Yeah!
She sounds like she'll have it in few days.. big girl now ;o)

Fingers crossed for you....


----------



## daydream_mum

uggh I just did a huge post and somehow lost it! Too tired to do it all again, will come back later

Minimin, thinking of you. Wish I could take some nervousness away.


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Daydreamum. 
I am trying to keep positive :wacko: but kinda failing every now and then. I will post ones I know something tomorrow.
Sorry you lost your post! Hope you are doing well hun :hugs:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning all

Firstly Bernina - OMG congrats to you - you must be over the moon. :thumbup:

Minimin - hope the scan goes well. 

Abi - yeah off on holidays at the end of Aug and hopefully starting the clomid then too. 

Well my full AF came on Sunday (not Tues or wed as predicted) so that was only 2-3 days of spotting compared to my usual 5-6. Of course she showed up in full force and Ive been popping pills ever since - could do with 2 more now but I'll leave it, I'll get the hot water bottle out when i go home for lunch. Was in agony in bed last night so got up to get more drugs and went to the loo and (sorry TMI) a huge clot fell out of me - i always think im having a MC when that happens - it was huge and i could feel it moving through me and then falling out. Then another 2 after that but they were small. 

Anyway I was (and still am) in 2 minds about the clomid - whether I should just bite the bullet and start now or wait til after the holiday??? what to do. My DH wants me to start now - and i kind of do too but the cons out weight the pros - cons being I have a few heavy weekends of partying coming up as loads of family and friends are home for a few weeks in Aug so i will be out drinking and over indulging. ANd of course then Im on holidays so thats more wine and food in Spain, and a flight and swimming in a chlorine pool and being in a foreign country if I feel sick or something. The pros are the sooner I start the sooner I might become pregnant and my patience is wearing thin now. But I think deep down I should wait!!!! Im CD3 now so I was suppose to start the clomid yesterday but I know its still not too late (can start up to CD5 cant I?). 

What do you all think - start now or enjoy August and start when I get back from spain in Sept????


----------



## daydream_mum

Hi girls, lets try this again! 

Minimin, hoping the scan went well.

Bernina, huge congrats to you! I love seeing ppl get their bfps it gives me hope. 

Reba, bugger af showing up early. Those clots sound terrible no wonder you've been in pain! Do you always get clots like that with af? I don't know about the clomid. I would probably start now if it was me because I have no patience! It does sound like you have a lot going on in August though so maybe it would be best to enjoy this one last month. . . 

Laumatt, had to laugh at your ds wanting to do wees while at the cafe! I'm toilet training my ds atm and had a similar experience at the shops. He announced while we were in a que that he had to go wees and before I could decide what to do the poor kid said very sadly "oh no too late." It's hard adapting to it thats for sure. 

Abi, well it seems the soy did make you O earlier. Hope the temps go up and keep on going up for you. How's the chest infection? Hope it's all cleared up now. You sound like me very prone to them. Ds is toilet training now too we have really good days and then not so good days. If I take him to a park or to mums group thats when he tends to forget. It's costing a fortune in pull-ups though they arn't cheap so I think I might look into some cloth ones I can wash. 

Glitter, how did all your bd'ing go :winkwink: lets hope the egg had no chance of escape. 

Fitzy, how are you going chicky? Have you done the hypnothereapy yet I can't remember now. 

AFM, am cd 28 and at moments feel as though af is about to show and others I don't. I definetly don't feel pregnant though. I kind of wish af would just hurry up and get over with I hate this end of the tww. Boobs are sore like they usually get just before af and getting the niggly cramps and things so thinking shes not far off.


----------



## abster

Hey girls!
#1's just been wearing big girl pants since we started training (with a washable nappy at night or for nap times and a folded-up towel on top of waterproof mat in her car seat or buggy) and she seems to have really got the hang of it. We take the potty and related paraphernalia everywhere and so far we've been really lucky- note I say So far! Obviously there've been accidents when she's been too busy playing but on the whole she's doing marvellously. Washable ones are a great idea - you can just shove them in with other clothes on a 40 wash, if you give them a little rinse beforehand to get any urine rinsed out.

How are things minimin?
I think with the heavy weekends and holiday it's best if you leave the clomid til September, Reba. I get the impression that's the way you're leaning anyway though.

I'm 9/10 dpo today and just keeping my fingers crossed. My temps seem good - yesterday, after a good sleep I got 36.72 - a record! - and this morning after really disturbed sleep 36.6, which I'm not sure what to make of. How about you, daydream?


----------



## Minimin

Hey Girls, 
The scan went well. Babba measuring 7w4d today with a nice HB. they didnt monitor HB though :(
Need to register with Antenatal and Midwife and more bloods this week. 
Still in shock- I burst out crying when the sonographer told me she could see the baby :wacko:
Acu yesterday- Dr Yang was pleased and said to continue with our treatments.

I am waitin for my next scan- already scared :( Will keep you posted and checking here. I am rooting for you girls.!! :)

Minimin


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning ladies, 

Minimin - fantastic news about the scan - im sure the next one will be good too. :thumbup:

Day dream - I hope she doesnt show for you and you get your BFP. 

Abi - temps are looking good - i hope and pray this is your month too. 

Well I bit the bullet and I started the clomid. I rang my sister (shes a trained midwife and a general nurse) and she said there will never be a perfect time to start (and shes right cos I have a 40th Party in Sept which includes a flight to london and a drinking session) so I just thought feck it Im starting them tonight (last night) so I have my 1st clomid pill in me now!!! no signs/symptoms of anything yet! Will call hospital for a scan for next friday (11 days after 1st pill) and hope everything looks ok. 

Abi - i know I prob should of waited but after 32 plus months TTC im getting fed up waiting and I now have an excuse not to be drinking and partying too late.


----------



## bernina

Thank you all for the congrats and well wishes!! First scan on Aug 13, don't think it will feel real until that time.

Minimin, so glad to hear your scan went well and you got to see LO and the hearbeat, amazing!!!

Reba, best of luck with the Clomid. I didn't have any real side effects other than super hot flashes the first month I took it and maybe a bit more painful ovulation. The side effects seemed to diminish with my next 2 rounds.


----------



## fitzy79

Seems there's lots of action around here at the mo!!

Mini..great news from the scan.
Abs..hope the soy works its magic this month...those temps look great!

I had my hypno appointment yesterday and it wasn't at all what I had imagined. Wasn't put into a trance/asleep at any point. It works by inducing the rapid eye movement during which time different feelings/emotions you have are discussed. There was also some visualisation technique involved. The therapist seemed to think that from the session we had I've been dealing with all that has happened efficiently and moving myself through the process well. Had really vivid dreams last night which she had said would probably happen.

Today was accu day. Really enjoyed it and felt most relaxed I have been in the past few weeks. My tongue was pale...spleen deficiency but not pale as a result of coating which I usually have. Must dig out Randine and read up on that section again as it's been a while since thumbed through it. Hot foods ahoy for the next few weeks!!!


----------



## rubyloo

gadzooks! two more bfps! I need to pop in more often. the most massive and heartfelt congrats to the lovely ladies Minim and Bernina.....just the most wonderful and exciting news for you both. I will be keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you - wow - just the best news ever. 

glad to see the rest of you are keeping up with your treatments and trying to keep positive in the face of it all - the hypno sounds really interesting as does the soy. I remember reading somewhere if you eat a lot of soy then it can adversely affect fertility BUT it would appear this is wrong, and taken at the right time it can bring ov forward. I will keep this bit of info for future reference (having waited, several times, for over 30 days to ov.....sigh.....)

not been having any acu as trying to save money and anyway its going on antenatal yoga at the mo - but my acu lady has said some treatments towards the end of the pregnancy would be a good idea esp. if bubs is being stubborn about coming out! these middle months are treating me well after a pretty hellish first 12 weeks - I've never been so ill in all my life. But its worth it, even if it feels crap at the time. 

good luck and best wishes to all xxx


----------



## daydream_mum

Well Af turned up this morning making it a 29 day cycle. Not as much pain as usual. I really really wanted an April baby but it was obviously not to be.

fitzy, do you think you will go back for the hypnotherapy or do you feel strong enough on your own now? 

Reba, really hoping you are one of the lucky ones who clomid works first time for. 32 months ttc is too long. I really hope your bfp is just around the corner.

Abi, how are your temps going? I don't do temping anymore as I found it just stressed me out to much. Hopefully this is the lucky cycle for you 

Minimin, so happy to read about your scan. Stay stong for mumma little bub.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hey Day dream - sorry the witch (bitch) got you again. :hugs:

Thanks - i really hope im one of the lucky ones too but as usual im not feeling very hopeful. I read loads of things about how it only really helps if you dont Ov and I do Ov - but then I read good stories about people who Ov'd every month no problem and they got lucky 1st (or 2nd Month). I really hope thats gonna be me. Wish i could think positive - but the old negativity is creeping in!!! :wacko:

Hope everyone else is doing well?


----------



## fitzy79

Daydream...sorry witch ruined the party yet again:growlmad: I feel really chilled since the hypno..my dreams have been full of babies but also lots of other vivid ones too. I think I'm in a really positive frame of mind and won't book another appt unless I feel I need it down the line.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Thats great Fitzy - hope the hypno keeps you in a positive frame of mind - it must be good for the soul. 

Have a nice weekend. :hugs:


----------



## daydream_mum

Hello, it's quiet in here atm!

fitzy, thats great about the hypno and awesome that your in such a good frame of mind. That can only ever be a good thing.

Reba, I know what you mean about the negativity creeping in! It's so hard to imagine anything working sometimes but we will get there. How's the clomid going? Have you started it yet? 

ruby, glad to hear middle pregnancy is treating you better than the 1st tri! Will be interesting to see if the accu helps at the end of pregnancy for you.

Abi, how are you going? If af hasn't shown yet that must be a record lp for you almost! Or dare I hope the other. . . .

Well I'm packing myself, I just got off the phone to the hospital and my lap/dye/curette is on the 23rd August!!!:shock: I really wasn't expecting it till at least September/October. I was even starting the soy this month I had started my first dose of 100mg last night. When they do the lap I'll be cd 18 so just past O. So I guess that means we really should not ttc this month and I should stop the soy! Just when I had gotten in a really postive mode and thinking this might be my month. Oh well I know I really do need to know if theres anything wrong in there.


----------



## lulu79

Hello ladies!
:hi:
Long time no speak. Sorry I haven't been on here for ages but we were absolutely crazy busy with the house move and have only just got broadband - finally reconnected to all civilization.

Sounds like the soy is having a good effect and 2 BFPS - woo hoo!! :happydance: sending lots of sticky baby dust.

Well as for me - this month I decided to go au natural and you know what I'm on CD15 and still no sign of ovulation or EWCM. Last month I tried soy and had EWCM from CD8 and think I ovulated anywhere from CD12-14. I am slightly concerned that the lack of soy this month has made my body forget how to ovulate but we shall see. I have had highs on my CBFM since CD9 so seems like my body is gearing up for it.

Abi - dare we hope..... sounds like the soy has had great effects. I will give it a go again soon.

Daydream - I am with you on the lap. I got my date through too. Was going to be 20 August but AF due that day so they have moved me back to 3 Sept. I am absolutely sh*tting myself. Never had a general before. I am prepared for them to find endo but to be honest if that's what I've got then all the better for having the lap as they can get rid of it then. I'm just really really nervous about having a general. I too was expecting the lap to come through for October time. Didnt expect so quick.

Reba - best of luck for the clomid this month, I am really starting to wonder if it may help me. Going by my CBFM I think the clomid may be the push I need to get my ovaries to release the egg a little earlier.

Fitzy - sorry I couldn't send this earlier but so sorry to hear you lost little pip :hugs: big hugs

baby dust to all

xxxxxx


----------



## abster

I'm here! Sorry, I've been either busy or preoccupied since I last posted - although I did come and lurk on here yesterday for a little while, to catch up with everybody. 
Good to see you again, Lulu! Glad the move's behind you and you're connected to the outside world again :flower:
Glad your scan went so well Minimin :hugs: 
Glad you're finding the clomid easy going Reba - and I'm really pleased to hear that it means you'll be taking it a bit easy.. whatever it takes to help your willpower! Fingers crossed for you :flower:
Lulu and Daydream, good luck with your procedures :hugs:
Hey Ruby - glad everything's going well. Thanks for popping in :flower:
Glad you enjoyed the hypno session fitzy. How are you doing?

As for me...
My OH and I are off to see our GP on Friday morning for our S/A and CD4 & CD21 results. Every so often I get irrationally scared that I'm going to be told that my ovaries have wandered off or something, despite the fact I ovulate every cycle, meaning that it's game over. I'm glad it's not just me that thinks like that!
A heavily pregnant friend of mine, who knows all about my experiences over the last 23 cycles, texted me last week to ask me if I could drive her to her midwife appointment. WTF??!! What is wrong with people?! Yeah, I've spent nearly 2 years trying and failing to get pregnant - I'd love to come along and listen to your baby. She's always been a bit insensitive, that's just the way she is, but this really upset me for a little while. And no, I didn't take her. I'm having enough trouble dealing with pregnant friends at our children's birthday parties - and there was another one this sunday just gone. 

Thursday I went to memorial service for my auntie - she died in France, where she lived with my uncle, and he came over for the service, organised by one of my aunties. It was lovely to see my uncle again, if under very sad circumstances, and quite an emotional day on and off. Then, about half ten at night, AF arrived (excuse me, but brown and gungy). I went downstairs to get my mooncupfrom my bag and foudn a text message from my friend who had her IVF twins by C-section at 34 weeks, last week, because one of them was ill. They're both still in hospital - one of them's in a cot, drinking expressed milk but the other has water in his lungs and isn't producing white blood cells. (I spoke to her mum at the party at the weekend - She's in pieces, as you can imagine, but luckily she and her partner have been able to move in with her parents, who are looking after their daughter, #1's friend, whilst Tracey and Joe are at the hospital every day. Luckily their 3-year-old is completely unaffected by it and is just excited that she has 2 brothers.) So, I went to bed disappointed that AF was here and thanking my lucky stars I'm not going through Tracey's nightmare. 
Woke up the next morning thought and it hit me that my LP was only 9/10 days again and I just felt crappy and really upset all day. By the end fo the day, when #1 had been a nightmare and I'd been crying on and off, I was beginning to think I was unravelling. Felt a bit better emotionally the following day (saturday), which was acu day. Qing asked me how I was and I almost cried on her, FFS. She was very good and spent a while talking things though with me - includin reminding me that CD1 is when you get full red flow. Obviously, because AF arrived late at night I didn't get that til the friday, so my LP was in fact 10/11 days - and we decided on 11, with ov on cd14, after looking at and discussing my chart. So I left feeling disappointed at another cycle but slightly "Hurrah!". Sorry, am I waffling?!
AS for my session, my tongue and pulse told her my spleen is pretty good but my kidneys are weak, although better than they used to be. She also told me that kidney weakness is a genetic thing, which got me thinking (I went to the toilet at this point). I told her my maternal grandma has just been diagnosed with osteoporosis (this is a symptom of kidney yang deficiency) - at which point she told me I should take a calcium supplement, so I've started taking a 400mg tablet daily, along with calcium-enriched soya yoghurt and milk. I also yold her my mum tends to really feel the cold (kidney yang deficiency again!) She asked about my mum's menopause, which started in her fifties - Qing thought this was a good sign (Kidney yang deficiency can cause periods to start late and the menopause to arrive early, but from what Qing said it's good news that mum's didn't start early - and also the fact that she had no problems having my sisters and me). Ooh and she told me to start eating some frech ginger every day - I'm having a about 1cm cubed each day, peeled, and following it up with a big spoonful of yogurt. It's hot but pleasant. 
ANyway, my treatment..... 
I had some needles and some in-and-outs on my back, plus the normal 2 in my scalp. Lovely heat on my back. 
On my back, I had 2 in my ovaries - because I could actually feel them this time, plus about 5 in my lower legs and one in my right thumb-flap. PLus some heat and she did some moxa on my abdomen - particularly over my ovaries. 
I'm taking a tonic pill this time and an egg quality pill - when theyre finished, prob around ov time, I'm to go back onto the stuff I have from last time. QIng said that it's not good to take the same thing for ages and ages. 
Not going next weekend, as I'm at a wedding, but the following saturday. The weekend after that I'm away too and then I'll see her once before she goes away and her husband will hopefully be able to see me. 

As for the soy, I accidentally started it on the evening of CD1 - guess I should have taken it on the sat evening instead rather than fri. Starting late on thursday and not getting full flow til fri confused me. So, let's see what happens. Took the last one for this cycle last night. Don't seem to have had any symptoms at all. 
Abi x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Abi - hope the soy works well for you. Im having zero effects from the clomid (dont know if thats a good thing or a bad thing) - scan will tell all on Friday.


----------



## fitzy79

Abs..good to hear from you..was getting a bit concerned when checked on here and saw that you hadn't been around! Hope your results are all in order when you go to Docs. Also keeping fingers crossed that Soy is your magic ingredient this month:hugs:

I had my accu session yesterday and it was first time since m/c that the electricity was used on the needles over my ovaries and on two just below and on either side of naval. Tricia then proceeded to do reflexology while needles in and it was so relaxing. I felt my body responding well with twinges and little jumps/jerks every now and then. Think this is a good sign that my body is healing well after the mis.I booked an appt with my actual reflexologist for tomorrow as enjoyed it so much.

I had negative FRER at the weekend so HCG is all gone and am at a good starting point again. On Provera to bring on my bleed and starting FSH injctions as soon as AF rocks up. I'm excited to be at the stage I am and feeling positive. To that end, I would have to credit the hypno session for helping me a huge amount to make that final transition to readiness.

Off to visit my BF and her new baby girl this evening. A maternity hospital to cuddle a newborn..how brave am I???!!:winkwink:

Hope everyone else is well...Reba..will be dying to hear how Friday goes!


----------



## daydream_mum

Hi girls,

Abi, argh that sux! I was beginning to worry about you too. Sounds like a pretty emotional last few days. I cannot believe your GF asking you to come to her app. Some people really just do not get how raw the emotion is at all. A few people that know what I'm going through have been pretty insensitive too. My best GF who has no kids yet said "oh well, maybe your only meant to have one." I forgive her cause she hasn't had children yet but ooooh that hurt. Hope your dr's results are all good.

Adam has told me to eat fresh ginger every day also and half tspn of cinnamon mixed with some honey on a spoon. He said to eat as much cinnamon, ginger and rosemary as I like lol. 

Fitzy, you are very brave! I know how hard it can be, hope you have lovely cuddles though. Maybe it will rub off onto you. Thats what I always hope lol. Very exciting to hear your ready. You sound like your in a good place atm.

Reba, good luck with your scan! Hope you are hatching lots of big fat juicy eggs :winkwink:

Lulu, hopefully your body is gearing up to O and you don't need the lap. Would be nice wouldn't it? I was hoping that would happen with me but alas not to be. Hopefully it won't be too bad. I'm dreading it because I react very badly to going under general, but hopefully they will give me some good anti-nausea meds this time. I'm sure you will be fine though, most people are. 

AFM, kind of feels weird not ttc this month. We are using condoms, which I hate, but theres no point trying when I have the lap for cd18. I'm worried the lap/d&c will wreck what I have acheived with the TCM, but Adam agrees it can't hurt to see whats going on in there. I'm still taking my herbs and have accu 5 days before the op so maybe Adam can help my body deal with the surgery better. It just feels like a big waste atm though when I know what I'm going to have done. Arrrgh no going back now, hopefully I'm one of those ppl that the lap works for and all the tcm I've been doing will hopefully help as well.


----------



## fitzy79

Hi Daydream...what date is your lap?? I do think it's good to find out what's going on and it does give the most definitive answers. As for undoing the good of the accu well obviously it will throw your body off balance a bit but I think it's nothing that can't be corrected pretty quickly. I got pregnant the month after my lap so hope the same happens for you.:hugs:


----------



## daydream_mum

Hey Fitzy, my lap is on the 23rd of August! So less than two weeks eeek!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Morning all

I had my scan today and I have two ripe (18mm) follicles. She did say my lining was on the thin side though (6mm) but if I Ov in a day or 2 it should grow 1-2mm per day making it at least 8mm by Ov I hope. She also did an Estradiol blood test (no results til later on) to check to see ovarian function. She said she would expect a result of around 400 pg/ml (its usually 200 - 600 per mature follicle and if i have 2 follicles then it should be around 400 or more). She said if estradiol level is low then clomid might not be working for me and to go off it.... I really hope its not low!!! 

I told her I usually Ov on CD16 (im CD13 today) and she said going by the follicles I will probably Ov earlier than that so its time to get giggy with it!!!! I did an OPK last night and there was no line wat so ever so will do more over the weekend and see what happens. Hope my lining gets nice and think now and the 2 follicles ruture and i have twins.... haahhaha (scary thought but a nice one too....)


----------



## Minimin

Hey Ladies :wave: just stalking you all and seeing how you are all doing.

Fitzy- you are so strong and wonderful. Hope the trip to see baby was ok.

Abs- I hope this morning goes/went ok. Sounds like a nightmare few weeks :hugs: And as for your friend.. grrrhhhh it drives me insane how insensitive and thoughtless people can be. Good on you for not ripping her a new one I say!

Things ticking over this side. I have been to see Dr Yang three times a week like a good girl. I am getting sick of popping all those pills :( He has been using moxa 1-2 times a week and seems to be pretty pleased with things. He does switch points around depending on what I have going on- headaches, sinuses, and not being able to sleep much are the common ones.

Convinced myself things are going wrong but tbh- there is no evidence of this- just my stupid mind. I asked Dr Yang to stick some needles in my head or something! LOL but he said that he could but there are ones you can use as I am pregnant. I have a scan booked through my fertility specialist on Monday- this was pre booked before i knew i was pregnant and I called and they will still scan me to check uterus and ovary. I am bricking it :cry: I'll keep you posted,

Good luck with your lap daydream_mum and Lulu

Reba- hope the clomid is your magic this cycle :) is your scan today? Keeping all crossed for you!

lots of love Minimin xxxx


----------



## Minimin

ohhh great news Reba!!!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Thanks Minimin - hope your scan goes well too - im sure it will. 

Day-dream good luck with the LAP on the 23rd - i hope all goes well.


----------



## lulu79

Hi ladies

Abi - sorry to hear the witch got you. Sounds like you've been having a rough ride of late. I hope your BFP is just around the corner as you deserve it (well we all do - BFPs to all of us would be even better!).

Reba - yay for the big eggies. That's great news! Lets hope this month is the one!

Minmin - good luck for your scan. I completely understand why you are nervous and nothing will reassure no matter what peopel say but you are doing everything you can to have a healthy pg esp with the tcm so everything is stacked in your favour. Please let us know how you get on.

Daydream - My lap is only 10 days after you (3rd Sept). I'm only have a lap though and not the other bits. Not sure why - I will double check with consultant why I'm not having dye. My consultant suspects endo due to pelvic pain. It's odd though as I dont have any other symptoms such as heavy or painful periods. Apparently though symptoms don't always correlate to severity so the only way they can tell is by having a look around. Has the consultant any concerns with you or are they just doing it to simply have a nose around and reassure you? Hoepfully we will both be fine and at least one way or another will know what we are dealing with once they've had a look. I would LOVE to get pregnant before the op but talk about pressure. I had a peak on CBFM on CD16/17 am CD19 today. Last month AF arrived on CD23 (a cra*ppy 7 day LP! the worst yet!!) so I am not holding out any hope. Though I'm sure when the witch does arrive I will haev a minor breakdown.

Actually can anyone offer some advice. I have to go for a CD21 blood test. Is this 7dpo (which would be CD23/24 for me) or CD21? I am worried that if I go 7dpo I will get my AF the same day. It's all so complicated. I'm sure this question has been answered on the forum elsewhere but I trust you guys the most!

XXXX


----------



## fitzy79

Hi Lulu, CD21 bloods are based on a textbook 28 day cycle which we all know is a bit of a rarity. I would go at 7 dpo as if you only ovulated on day 17/18 then there might not be sufficient progesterone present on day 21 to indicate ovulation occured..it would not be an accurate result. I may be wrong about this but that's my understanding. Would be great if you didn't need the lap but don't worry about it as it really is fine. It was discovered I had pockets of endo during mine which I had not suspected..like you my only symptom was quite bad cramps during AF..nothing debilitating though!! Anyway hope both yourself and Daydream get some answers and a lovely BFP soon after the op!:hugs:


----------



## lulu79

Thanks so much fitzy. You've really helped reassure me that having the lap is the best thing. In some ways I'd rather stick my head in the sand but time is ticking on and the sooner I have my lap the sooner my bfp. Thanks as well re cd21 test. Will go on cd23 unless of course the witch shows up at 7dpo like it did last month!!! Best of luck with everything - really hope you get your bfp too. 

Have a great weekend

Xxxxxx


----------



## lulu79

Hi ladies - sorry to come on here to offload but my best friend phoned me last night to tell me she is 5 weeks pregnant (a tad insensitive given it was only a couple of days after Gabriel's angel day and she knows I have my lap in 3 weeks). How the hell do you guys cope with all your pregnant friends?! So far the only pg friends havent been that close so I have not had to have much contact with them. I can't avoid my best friend though can I? That is what I feel like doing! xxx


----------



## lulu79

PS To rub salt into the wounds it was her first month of trying....


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Lulu - Im so sorry your feeling down about your BF's pregnancy - its so unfair when people do it once and they get pregnant. I hate hearing of my friends falling pregnant too - and most of them do after 1 -2 months trying. It makes me feel like sh*t! It was a bit insensitive of her telling you so close to Gabriel's angel day but I suppose you should give her the benefit of the doubt that she totally didnt mean to upset you. :hugs:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

As for me I think I might of Ov'd yesterday - the OPK in the afternoon was alot darker than the one the previous day and I think I had a pink tinge in my CM last night (i think). I will take another OPK this evening to confirm. We DTD thursday, Sat morning, Sun morning and Sun night - will get another session in this evenign and tomorrow again. 

Oh and its my birthday today - 32 years old.... scary! :wacko:


----------



## lulu79

RebaRezzelba said:


> As for me I think I might of Ov'd yesterday - the OPK in the afternoon was alot darker than the one the previous day and I think I had a pink tinge in my CM last night (i think). I will take another OPK this evening to confirm. We DTD thursday, Sat morning, Sun morning and Sun night - will get another session in this evenign and tomorrow again.
> 
> Oh and its my birthday today - 32 years old.... scary! :wacko:

Yay for the ovulation Hopefully the spermies will give you a nice birthday pressie in the form of a BFP! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY too! It's mine next month (I will be 31) and I am dreading it already. Oh well at least its a good excuse for a few glasses of wine.

Thanks - I know my friend would have had the best intention but it just irritates me that she gets pg on the first month! (and they only have sex every few weeks). DH and I certainly get an A for effort if an F for results!

xxxx


----------



## daydream_mum

Hi girls,

Happy Birthday Reba! :flower: Hope you had a lovely day. Yay for ovulation and as lulu said, hopefully the spermies give you an extra good pressie. 

Lulu, I had the same thing happen to me. My girlfriend knew we were ttc as well and she fell the first month. We are pretty close and it made sense that she wanted to tell me straight away. It was hard, but we met up for lunch and I just said straight out that while I was so extremely happy for her that she had to understand that I was a little jealous and sad for me and she hugged me and said she completely understood. From then on I felt happy to be a big part of her pregnancy even orgainising the baby shower! Her little girl is 4 months old now and while it still hard I love the little girl to bits. So after my long blab what I'm trying to say is, if you feel you can maybe just be honest with her about how you are feeling and she should understand and hopefully it will help you cope better as it's out in the open. 

fitzy, just wanted to say thanks, because you have made me feel better about having the lap done too! I'm still nervous but almost excited to think that just maybe we will get some answers and be able to keep moving forward. 

afm, I'm sick again! Really sore throat and woke to the room spinning this morning like I was badly drunk. I see Adam in two days so hopefully he can make me feel better before this lap. I'm just guzzling ginger, lemon and honey tea atm. 

On the upside though, before I got sick dh and I dtd and it was fantastic because for the first time in about a year and half we just did it for fun!! You don't think your putting too much pressure on yourself but after that I realised just how much stress I'm under each month. So at least this lap has given me a forced month off which I think I badly needed.


----------



## lulu79

Daydream - thanks for the advice. I think it's going to be hard but as hoping once I haev some answers after lap things may be easier.

So sorry to hear that you've been ill but glad you have been enjoying DTD! Yay! Also glad to hear that you are almost looking forward to the lap. I know exactly what you mean. Once we have answers can hopefully start dealing with them or relaxing about things generally a bit more.

Afm I am on tenderhooks a bit as 7dpo today and last night had really bad cramps as if AF was about to arrive any min. Last month she arrived 7dpo (wtf!?) so am really hoping it is a bit longer this month even if I dont get my bfp. I think the soya may have messed up my LP even more :( Got my CD21 blood test today at 11.45 so am 'working from home' today. Gonna take all my motivation to actually do some work!!

How's everyone else doing?

xxx


----------



## abster

Hey girls... so much to catch up on! I came on and lurked yesterday but I'm finding it better not to spend too much time on here. I like come on and catch up on a few days at a time now. Thanks for your comments about my difficult week. Minimin, I loved your "rip her a new one" line - that's exactly how I felt! I'm sorry that so many of us have had to watch friends getting on with what we so desperately want to do - but at least we can take strength from the fact we can support each other through it. I'm avoiding the next two children's parties #1's been invited to (both of my pregnant friends) and sending my partner along with her. They just make me sad and I'd rather spend the time doing something for me. Just wish I could stop looking out of the window and seeing my pregnant neighbour! I've got a horrible feeling I'm going to have to avoid new babies if they arrive before I'm pregnant. 

Reba, good results! When do you get your oestradiol results? I had those done with my CD5 blood test. Qing asked me why my AMH hadn't been tested but now i can tell her it's indicated by the oestradiol levels - thanks for explaining that one! HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's a busy time tests-wise on here. Lulu, how did your CD21 go yesterday? When do you get results? I meant to come on here sooner and tell you that I did mine on CD21 after only oving on CD18 and having a temp drop on the morning of CD21 and it still showed I clearly ov'd. To be honest I thought the CD21 would provide more informtion - I already know I'm oving. Still, I have a number to put to it now I suppose. So where are you in your cycle now? Hope the witch didn't arrive at 7DPO as you were dreading. I'm sorry your best friend's pregnancy has upset you so much - especially as you found out so close to Gabriel's angel day. It seems we are surrounded by insensitive women - and worse than that, insensitive, highly-fertile women with hugely-fertile partners. I do think that when we LTTCers have our babies, though, they will be all the more precious. 

Minimin, when's your next scan? You know you're doing all the right things, so try to be reassured by that fact. I know that wont' actually stop you panicking but I feel calm for you if that helps at all?!

Daydream, hope you're starting to feel much better and enjoy your trip to see 
Adam today. Good luck for your tests on 23rd.

Hope I've not missed anybody.. I know Fitzy's on holiday. 

So. We went to collect our test results last friday. I think I'll give up trying to explain TCM to my doctor - I just don't do it justice and he smiles at me as if thinking I'm slightly loopy. 
Guess what I found out?? It's not just me! I was collecting CD4bloods from 15th July - 
My iron levels are a bit low, as are my red blood cell count and packed cell volume so I'm now taking my normal vegan supplement on top of my pregnacare. Doc said that it won't be preventing pregnancy but won't be helping either. I've always had up-and-down iron. 
My renal profile was interesting, given my kidney yang deficiency - plasma urea was 1.8 (should be 2.9-7.10) and plasma creatinine was 46 (should be 53-97). 
Liver function was fine.
Plasma Luteinizing hormone level was 2.1 (mid-follicular should be 2.1-10.9 and this was cd4, before oving on cd14, so OK).
Plasma Follicle Stimulating Hormone level was 10.5 (should be 6.2 -13.8 on CD2-4, so fine).
Oestradiol was 98 (CD2-4 should be 74-187) - Thanks to Reba I know this is an indicator of AMH levels, which Qing says tells you about your ovarian reserve, so I guess I'm OK, certainly within normal boundaries anyway).
Plasma glucose was fine and I'm rubella-immune, which I already knew from last time round. 

My CD21 told me I'm ovulating, which I know, but now I know my progesterone level was 35.4 - post-ov level should be above 30. Given that I only ov'd on CD18 and had a temp drop that morning to 36.32, which than went back up to for the last few days, I don't think that's bad. 

Would be interesting to know what my results for everything would have been last nov, before starting TCM. 

So, my partner, after 3 days' abstinence...
volume 3.3ml
sperm count 53 million per ml (normal range above 20million/ml)
motility 57% (normal range above 40%)
forward progression moderate
morphology 85% abnormal (normal level is less than 85% abnormal)
no antisperm antibodies
minimal agglutination.
Comments: Motility slightly sluggish but approaching normal limits.

So he has plenty and it doesn't clump together or destroy itself but it's lazy and the tadpoles mainly have their tails wrapped round their heads, if they even have them. 
Man, this is after he's been taking supplements! Maybe that's what the count and agglutination are so good. Am going to be getting him some l-carnitine, an amino acid which really helps motility and have started giving him the b-100 tablets I was taking as B12 is very good for fertility. He already takes a natural anti-oxidant complex. 

So I'm CD 13 and ovulated yesterday! We managed to get in some BD on sunday morning and evening and monday morning and evening but there was nothing doing for the first 2 days of EWCM because of a domestic drama involving rats and a trip to a wedding and then chance to BD in the morning becasue #1 stayed with grandma for 2 nights (also because of rats and the wedding). Fingers crossed I guess! 
Ooh, I've really gone on here, haven't I?! 
Abi x


----------



## daydream_mum

Hi all,

well starting to feel much better! I see Adam tomorrow morning so I'm hoping he can reassure me about this lap and that I'm not going to wreck anything. My body just seems to be doing exactly what it's supposed to since doing the tcm except getting pregnant! I don't really want to mess it up. Possibly tmi but I'm sure I'm O'ing now which would be cd13 because I have heaps of ewcm happening and it all seems such a waste! Hopefully my body will keep up the good work after the lap and the lap just clears the way for the spermies. 

Abi, your bloods seem similar to mine, our bodies do seem fairly similar at times. My iron was low also but it always is on the low side and I got the best result since starting the tcm. 
Dh's sperm results were from what I remember as Dr still has the results
volume: 4ml
sperm count: 88 million
motility: not sure
morphology: 82% abnormal which they said should be under 75% (I guess every lab has different stats?)
no anti-sperm antibodies either
I don't think the motility was wonderful. Basically the dr said I could get pregnant from his sperm but it could be better.
Dh is on the herbs from Adam after doing the liver cleanse and is taking menevit. 
He has to go have another 2 sperm tests done and is really due to do another one soon. When he gets round to it! 

lulu, hope your day21 bloods were all good. Hope af didn't show up yet!


----------



## daydream_mum

Well I just got back from my appointment with Adam and it was good. He was very reassuring about the lap when I told him how nervous I was. I told him I was scared it would undo all the good I've done with the TCM and he said no it won't, but all the work I've done will help my body deal with the anaesthesia better than it has done in the past and that my liver will be much better able to process the meds they give me. He said it will be a small hiccup but he's happy that it's the right thing to do and will give my body a good clean out and he will work with that to give my uterus the best possible lining. 

Adam has just got back from three weeks in China learning new things and got to speak to a professor from a tcm hospital over there who practices tcm a little differently. He focuses a lot on the yang and uses a herb to build up kidney yang, that can be toxic in high levels. Normal tcm advises using no more than 9g a day whereas at this hospital they start you on 60g and go right up to 250g! They have a great success rate with it though. 

Adam suggested that because my kidney yang is my biggest problem, it's improved alot over the last several months but still isn't the best, that I try out this herb. Not in quite the big doses they use over there though! I am to start it after I get af after the lap and use it for three weeks. It will be in tea form that I have to cook for an hour! Then add my other herbs and cook those for 30mins. Arrrgh an hour and a half of cooking herbs is going to kill me. Adam is very confident that it will work. The trouble is that he advises not to ttc while doing it so that means waiting another full cycle after the lap and that was painful to hear. I'm so sick of waiting. I do trust Adam though and he thinks that this combined with the lap will give my body the best possible chance of falling pregnant and keeping it. We will however reaccess after the lap as to what is the best thing to do.

For treatment today I recieved a needle in the tops of both feet under my big toe area, two in my lower legs and a needle in each of my thumb flaps and a seed in my right ear! Never had that before but he said it will help with my anxiety over the operation which is my biggest issue right now. 
I have no herbs to take atm and will see him four days after the lap and he will reaccess then and start some herbs. 

He gave me more herbs for dh's spermies, which is a stronger formula and he has to take twice a day. He won't be impressed but I think he will do it. Sorry for the huge blah but was a lot to take in today so thought if I write it all down I won't forget it. So I'm feeling really good about having the lap now and where me and dh are going with our health. I can feel my bfp coming, it's still a while a way but oh so close now. 

Abi, thats great you O'vd on cd13! Is that with taking the soy isoflavones? I want to give them a try next cycle we can actually ttc. What happened with the rats and wedding??

Hope your having a good holiday Fitzy!


----------



## rubyloo

hi all! just a quick look in to see how you all are....

abs, really interesting stuff on the bloods. one of my main problems (as identified by my accu lady) was 'weak' blood. i was diagnosed with boarderline aneamia last year - as well as taking Spatone daily (Floradix liquid is also recommended) i upped my intake of iron-rich foods to nourish the blood. i ate lots of apricots, figs and raisins - alongside this i also added in dark, leafy veg AND venison! i don't like beef or lamb very much, but at the time venison steaks were going on special offer in the supermarket. my accu lady also suggested pate/liver products. again, i began to include these in my diet. i am beyond certain this made the most significant difference to a) my health and b) actually managing to conceive. i'm sure you know this but strength of blood has a massive impact on fertility....anyway, you're pretty clued up so its a wee bit of advice for what its worth!

:hugs: to all x


----------



## Laummatt

hey, I just have to jump in and second what Rubyloo has said. My tcm guy also suggested the same, pate, liver etc. He also suggested nettle tea, green tea (decaff) all of which I was taking the month I fell pregnant too.


----------



## daydream_mum

Eeeep lap tomorrow morning. I have to get up to go to the hospy in about 9 hrs. I'm not as nervous as I thought I'd be but we will see tomorrow morning! 

Found out another couple friend of ours are pregnant today. They wern't even trying it was an ooopsie. :nope: Don't even really want to think about it. 

Lulu, how are you going? Hopefully af didn't show and you don't need your lap!

Reba, hows the tww wait going after clomid or are you trying not to think about it. 

Hi to everyone else and hope all is ok


----------



## lulu79

Hi lovely ladies

Daydream best of luck with the lap. I am sure your bfp will follow soon after! I know u must be nervous but at least you are finally getting it over with. I've been thinking of u earlier and meaning to come on here sooner. Pls let us know how it goes. Hugs xxx

Abi thanks for your post. Sorry to hear Dh's swimmers need a little help but all the stuff you are getting will help. I think selenium is meant to be good as well.

Well it's funny but I think my cd21 results will be a bit pointless as I got a BFP yday. I am shocked excited and also scared as I have had a little bit of spotting. I'm just praying that it sticks! I'm trying to be positive.

Baby dust to all- I hope my bfp gives some reassurance to all that a short luteal phase isn't the be all and end all. My tummy cramps on 7dpo must have been implantation....

Lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## fitzy79

Lulu....delighted to hear about your BFP and hoping it's an extrememly sticky liitle Bean!


----------



## lulu79

Thank you fitzy. I'm keeping everything crossed for you on the fsh cycle this month. Baby dust baby dust to you and all the other lovely tcm ladies xxxx


----------



## glitterqueen

so happy for you Lulu xxxxxxxxx


----------



## glitterqueen

well
start ivf drugs on 30th Aug first injection 22nd sept egg collection anytime from 4th oct
i am excited, nervous, sick ........................


----------



## bernina

Congratuls Lulu!! Just realized I can't spell. That was my garbled way of saying congratulations!!!

Best of luck for your ivf cycle Glitter!! I'm hoping for great sized follies and lots of high quality embryos to be transferred!!!


----------



## lulu79

Good luck glitterqueen- keeping everything crossed for lots and lots of supersticky embryos xxxxxx


----------



## fitzy79

Best of luck with this IVF cycle Glitter...hope it's a HUGE success. I have a scan tomorrow morning to see how my follies are responding followed by an accu session. Have booked another accu for Friday in the hope that it will be timed for the day or two before trigger shot...starting to feel a bit nervous but excited to see what my body is doing too!


----------



## bernina

I'm so glad your scan is tomorrow morning Fitzy! That means by the time I wake up I'll know your results. Sometimes this time difference works to my advantage!

Fitzy we both have exactly 938 posts, how crazy is that! I purposely edited this post so as not to disturb the count!


----------



## fitzy79

:haha: That's so funny Bernina...we've been following a remarkably similar trend..I just need my BFP in a few weeks to be back on the exact same page as you!!


----------



## daydream_mum

Congratulations Lulu! :happydance: Im so glad you don't have to do the lap. Lots of sticky vibes going your way!


----------



## daydream_mum

Well I've had the lap and I have to say I'm not a very happy girl right now. The pain from the lap is bearable, tummy is a bit tender and the shoulder pains are more annoying than anything. My body did not respond well to the anaesthesia though as usual and I couldn't wake up out of the anaesthic properly. Ladies who went in after me were up and walking around and I couldn't even keep my eyes open. I could not keep anything down including water and they weren't going to let me go but finally did when I said I was going to stay with my mum.

When I was in recovery I came round to the sound of a new born crying and me being so out of it was dreaming I had just had a baby and it was so real. When I did finally wake enough it was only to look over at a new dad holding his brand new baby. I still have no idea why the baby was there (I think it must have come over from emergency dep.) It wasn't nice to wake up from that dream. :cry:

Then my Gyno came to talk to me and told me I had a lot of scar tissue in my uterus most likely from my e-c-section with ds. He said he had cleaned most of it. Then went on to say I had adhesions in my right fallopian tube which he removed and dye was running through it. My left tube had no dye running through it and I now after my next af I have to go have another HSG. I am just so miserable right now I don't know what to do with myself and I'm sorry for being such a downer but I just feel so alone and that nobody truly gets it and mum is trying to help but keeps saying oh well you just have to get on with it and do what they say.

I have so many questions for my gyno but was so out of it when he spoke to me and I don't see him till after the HSG, so another 3 weeks or so. I just want to know what it all means.

I see Adam on Friday so maybe he can give me some hope. . . .

Glitter, wishing you luck on your first IVF cycle. Looks like I might possibly be heading that way now

Fitzy, hope your body has produced some nice healthy follies for you!


----------



## fitzy79

Oh Daydream..I'm so sorry you had bad news about tube and scar tissue:hugs: During mine I had scar tissue and endo removed too..it's awful when not expecting it. I know you prob just want answers. Hopefully the HSG will unblock the leftie:hugs:


----------



## bernina

Daydream, I'm so sorry for all that you've been through today :hugs:

I am glad that dr was able to remove much of the scarring from uterus and the right tube. 

I'm sorry you have to wait so long to talk to the FS and hope the HSG does it's magic on the left tube.

I wish you a very speedy recovery and am thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## daydream_mum

Oh you both made me well up again! In a good way though. I am so glad I found this forum because you all really do get it. We are all going through slightly different journeys but we all have the same end goal. I am feeling better today I think it all just got to me yesterday. I was a bit of a mess, but I know I have to pull myself up and as mum said get on with it! I know she said it with love as she took 10 yrs to concieve me so knows how heartbreaking this all is and she lost a baby due to hydrops. So growing up I had a niggling feeling that I may have troubles some day. 

dreading the HSG but just want it over with and maybe it's not as bad as I'm thinking it all is right now. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 

Lulu I still can't believe your news although I did have a funny feeling about you this month. O:)


----------



## lulu79

Daydream - I'm so sorry to hear that you had scarring. Big big hugs. Im so glad though that they managed to remove scarring and unblock one of the tubes. So that explains why it was taking so long. Good luck with the hsg- but even with one open tube you still might fall pg before then. Thinking of you and sending you big hugs and lots of super baby dust (specifically focussed on the unblocked side!!!) xxx


----------



## glitterqueen

Daydream
I know its hard but think positive vibes-your womb is all nice and clean now and ready for a wee sticky bean to move in- i got pg in Jan after my lap in nov and accu can focus on making you ov with your one good tube- as can reflexology hope you heal well and soon xx


----------



## glitterqueen

well girlies
even though I am going for ivf i am still stickin with accu- still seeing cathy once a week then having accu at clinic before and after egg transfer and i will have it hopefully to help the eggies stick. still really nervous though...........


----------



## fitzy79

Glad to hear you'll be doing accu in conjunction with IVF. What clinic are you going with Glitter??


----------



## abster

Hey acugirls!
I was just going to catch up on my reading - it's 6 days since I even read anything on here! - but I can't just read and run after everything I've read in the last 2 pages.

Lulu, that's wonderful news! :happydance: You must be thrilled. I wouldn't worry about the bleeding - although obviously you will - because it's very normal up to 12 weeks, even a bit of red, rather than old, brown blood. You have TCM on your side! :flower:

Daydream, what a horrible shock - I'm not surprised you were in pieces (and what the hell are they doing, having women coming round from procedures to do with infertility in the same place as new-born babies?!! FFS. Don't we have enough to deal with?). I suppose on the bright side he managed to remove teh scarring and the blockage in one tube - but it must be horrible to have to wait weeks to go through the same procedure, waiting and hoping for the blockage to be removed. I hate, just hate, the knowledge that my body's not working properly. Then there's the fact that all your TTC up to now has efectively been a waste of time - much like our first 12 months before I started seeing Qing (and the good few months after then that it took for things to improve). Yes, your mum is really trying to help - and she obviously knows what it feels like - but if you dont' hear the right words for you then you don't feel you're being helped at all. Hope you feel stronger soon - after all, you have us :hugs: And you have Adam! Qing always makes me feel better x

Glitter, it's good to hear you're keeping up the acu - everything Randine says tells me it helps a great deal with IVF. Is it nerve-wracking gearing up to it? I can imagine it's all a bit unknown isn't it? Big hugs from here - here's to a summer 2011 baby!

Hey Bernina, how's the sickness? Very pregnant!

Sorryyour follicles weren't that great Fitzy - do you need a larger trigger shot? That's how I understand it but i'm not sure.

Oops, can't read any other posts to reply to them... how's my memory today...?

Laummatt and Rubes, thanks for your advice. Venison's a bit no-no because I'm veggie, but I'm having nettle tea now (not managed to find decaff green yet) and already have loads of iron rich stuff. However, I spoke to Qing about it when I saw her last saturday and guess what? A deficient spleen means you dont' absorb iron properly! Iron deficiency solved! It's gettin better now my spleen's stronger, obviously, but I've started taking 2 of my iron tablets a day on top of pregnancare, plus blackstrap molasses, nettle tea and the other iron-rich stuff I usually eat. I'll go for another blood test in a month or so and see how it's rocketed.

As for the rat and weddin fiasco the weekend of 14th august... we got up early on the saturday morning so we could leave the house at 8 to take #1 to my parents' house and take the 3-hour drive to the hotel and wedding venue for wedding ceremony at 2pm. Except we came down to breakfast and discovered that the rat we didnt' know was in the house had in fact been shut in the sitting room all night and wrought havoc. Including pooh. Change of plan - I take #1 to parents' house and Andy sorts out rat man andi start washing all #1's toys and the throws etc that we have in sitting room. At 2pm (argh!) the rat man arrives and is great actually. To cut a long story short when we find and then chase rat out of room it goes behind washing machine in kitchen which, it turns out, is next to a hole in the concrete floor around the pipes and wiring. So, they're coming in from outside - prob a cracked pipe under the house somewhere - we have floorboards under most of teh house - and have then come into our house. Probably on the offchance rather than infesting us, as we've not seen - or foudn since - any other pooh. So now we have 2 trays of poison under the kitchn units and 3 locked boxes in the garden. Got to the wedding reception at 8 after leaving at 4pm and spent sunday evening and most of monday steam cleaning the carpets and sofa and washing/disinfecting everything else. Ugh! The poison in the kitchen' not been touched but the 3 boxes outside have been well and truly gnawed and will need rebaiting maybe next week. When we get the kitchen done soon we're going to have a load of cement oured down the hole adn put down a solid ceramic-tiled floor. Not what I really wanted but it'll keep out hte vermin...


REmember I took soy from CD1-5 this cycle because I forgot CD1 is first day of full red flow and starting late at night meant I didn't get any til the following day? Well it stopped me ovulating first time round, on CD12. CM dried up but temps stayed low, so the egg clearly wasn't ready.. I've had my temp rise today - from 36.21 to 36.66! - so I think CD21 was ov day (or poss CD20 - 36.21 is low but I'd had less then 3 hours' sleep). Qing didnt' seem to o concerned but I doubt I'll have a long-enough LP (still, Lulu, you give me hope!). Fingers crossed!
I had my normal session with her last saturday and will see her again next sat (4th Sept) before we go to the seaside for the weekend. Fells liek ruddy winter now but I'm stubbornly hanging onto the hope that we'll have a beautiful sept. 

Thanks for all your comments about our SA and CD21/4 results. :flower: Andy's now taking CO-Q10 enzyme, my old B-100s and l-carnitine as well as the anti-oxidant formula he's been taking for a while which has selenium, vit c, vit e and vit a in it. 

Come on baby! In fact come on babies that are already growing or still being waited for, in ireland, n. ireland, australia, england, wales and the US. Hope I've not missed anybody out:blush:
I'm off to stay with my best friend for 3 nights in London whilst #1 has fun and frolics with daddy. Hurrah! I'll be travellin glight till I add my BBT thermometer, supplements, ginger to eat in the morning, huge jar of blackstrap molasses - shall I leave some of it behind?!
Have a wonderful weekend everbody!
Abi x


----------



## daydream_mum

Hello again girls!

glitter, I'm nervous for you! I know you will be ok though using the accu with it I think will make a huge difference. When does it all start or have you already?

Fitzy how r u going? I was wondering after your lap how long did you bleed for? I'm still bleeding a bit but it's quite watery but hasn't really lessened. Still feeling quite sore and tender too. 

Lulu, how r u feeling? hope bubby bean is getting very comfy in there. So exciting. 

Abi, OMG at the rat destroying the house. I would have freaked. Sounds like something out of a movie lol. When are you planning on doing the kitchen? We are starting ours soon and I'm dreading it. We did our bathroom a while ago and the mess!! I think we will go with tiles too even though the rest of the house is floorboards. Hope you have a blast with your bestie. Girls need that every once in a while. 

Well afm, had my appointment with Adam today and as usual he made me feel better and like my world isn't crumbling lol. Sometimes I think tcm is more councelling for me than anything. Anyway he said the results were obviously not what we were hoping for but he's glad I had it done as now he can target this problem. Apparently there are herbs that can help clear blockages. He was worried with my constitution that I could have cysts, scar tissue or endo but didn't want to treat for that till certain. 

So I'm now on extra strong herbs that need to be cooked for 90minutes every night! One of the herbs is Wolfsbane and when I told my mum she was worried as it's poisonous but I assured her it's treated specially first then cooked for so long it is fine. I'm kind of excited to be starting these new herbs. I'm only on them for a week then new ones during af to really flush me out then onto some other concoction after that. I had accu in my lower legs mostly today and I do feel a bit better. He said my pulse was very weak after the op and my tongue coating is worse so good old spleen defiency. Lets hope these extra strong herbs do their thing. Oh and he said yes I should go for the HSG. Damn!


----------



## glitterqueen

hey girles
fitzy I am going to care in sheffield as they specialise in older women so it involves a two week stay in England so going to try to treat it like a holiday hopefully keeping me relaxed
abs I usually ask loads of qestions with every procedure but i think I am going to go with the flow and try to just trust they know what they are doing
daydream I staet the tabs on monday-they are effectively hrt then first injection on 22nd sept and ec around 4th oct I am so nervous and such a lot riding on it as we can't afford to do it again it's so expensive. We get 3 eggies put back in though so its the best chance


----------



## lulu79

Hi ladies

Just having a quick catch up. Daydream - glad to hear you are feeling a little more positive :) and so you should. I know the news is not what you wanted but your body is now in a much better place than it was this time last week and with Adam working his magic your BFP is just around the corner - I have a feeling....! 

I am doing ok thank you - still excited and shocked but am so grateful that my little bean is in me. Just trying to think positive - I think Gabriel may have been looking down and helping us this month 

Abi - rats sound like a nightmare! I'm keeping everything crossed for you. I know easier said than done but try not to worry about the LP. I was obsessed with mine (as you know) and on average it was 9 days (last month a ridiculous 6 days!) - but I still fell. And so did Laumatt and Jen with their short ones too - so it can be done. Send loads of visualisation for the egg to move quickly down to your nice womb - I am sure I had implantation cramps at 6/7 dpo (they were so bad I thought it was AF and even had to take paracetomal). I also ovulated late this cycle (i think day 17... compared to day 13/14 the 2 months before). Keeping everything crossed. Have a great few days in London. 

Glitterqueen - best of luck with the IVF. oooh imagine if you had triplets! :) glad you are going to try and relax throughout the treatment - sounds like a good plan to let them get on with it. I know for one I overanalyse everything and sometimes I think it does more harm than good. Please let us know how you get on. Sending LOADS AND LOADS of babydust.

Fitzy - I saw your signature update. I really hope the increase in FSH stimulates some superlarge follies - go follies go!!! Hopefully the tcm will be able to help alongside that too.

Superbaby dust to everyone!

xxxx


----------



## glitterqueen

hey
need a bit of advice I have ibs but recently the symptoms have been bad and not going away but the symptoms also match those of ovarian cancer so now I am worried. I have a laparoscopy in Nov and a dand c and several scans in feb so I ma thinking they would have picked up anything-am I right?? prob is just the ibs but the bloating and wind is really bad.


----------



## fitzy79

God this thread was busy today...

Abs, that rat issue sounds traumatic..glad it seems to be getting sorted with the help of mucho poisoning!! Hope you have a great time in London and that your temps stay nice and high for at least 10 days of an LP and then 9 mths beyond that!

Daydream...I bled for about a week I think but had spotting after that too, I was very tender for a week too so think that's normal. Glad Adam helped you feel bit more positive and those new herbs sound kickass!!

Lulu...glad everything is going well for you and hope Babs is making him/herself nice and comfy!!

Glitter...putting back 3 embies is fab. Can't believe you'll be starting treatment at the end of September. As for the IBS symptoms, amd sure anything out of the ordinary would have shown during lap but couldn't be sure. Might be worth ringing doc just for peace of mind??

As for me...well had a lovely dominant follie at 16mm today so will be triggering tomorrow. Follie will continue to mature and I should ovulate on Sunday evening...Bring on the BD'ing!!!:winkwink:


----------



## glitterqueen

good luck fitzy!! catch that eggie xx have a gp appt on 5th Sept so will run it past him just encase xx


----------



## lulu79

Glitter - I think I have ibs too as have terrible tummy pains (nearly always on the left) and it gets worse at certain times of the month - but apparantly ibs responds to hormones. I really think the scan (and esp the lap) would have picked anything sinister up - the scans can see tiny cysts (which are only filled with fluid unlike the bad dense ones) which are mm in size. I would raise it with your doctor but I really don't think you have anything to worry about as you have been so thoroughly checked out xxxx


----------



## glitterqueen

thanks lulu
I get quite bad lower back ache and pelvic pain, can't help but worry but I know it's prob fine never had the pain for as long before its a nightmare xx hope you r doing ok xx


----------



## daydream_mum

Hi my girls!

Hope you have had a nice weekend so far! I had a wine tour yesterday and did a little bit too much sampling :winkwink:

Glitter, the ibs sounds nasty. My mum has it and I always thought I did as I always got really bad wind pains and bloating (pains bad enough to make me vomit) and then sometimes constipation or diarrhoea but thinking about it now it's been a very long time since I've had it bad. Maybe it's the accu and no wheat/dairy that has done it? Knowing my luck I've jinxed it and it will pop up again now lol. I'm sure also the lap would have picked something up but definetly check with your Dr. Are you taking anything for the ibs? I know peppermint oil helped me sometimes. Oh and a girl I know just got her bfp yesterday after her first try with IVF they put back two embies and froze the other. So I'm thinking your chances will be good especially after the accu. I'll be sending lots of positive vibes to you. 

Fitzy, catch that eggy! Sending lots of positve vibes your way too! Your body should be ripe and ready to go. 

lulu, you really cheered me up saying you had a feeling! I hope your feeling was like mine and right. 

Oh and I have to say that the new herbs taste disgusting! I'm usually pretty good at taking anything but I have to block my nose and drink. Anything that tastes and smells that bad must be doing something good? Right?


----------



## daydream_mum

Hi all,

It's quiet in here hope your all doing ok. 

I got af today so had to book my HSG, it's in 8 days eek. Really not looking forward to it, but hey at least it will be over and done with soon. 

I'm going to see Adam tomorrow and will get some herbs to give me a good clean out apparently. I don't like going during af as he doesn't so much accu but oh well. 

Glitter, hows your pains going hun? I think you've started the tablets now from memory, hope they don't have to bad side effects.

fitzy, hows the tww wait going? Got everything crossed for you. 

Lulu, how r u going? Have you had any blood tests yet or got any dr apps coming up?

Abi, what are you up too? Hope you had a ball in London with your friend. 

Well should go check on ds, I just left him eating dinner watching winnie the pooh as it's just us two for dinner tonight thought we'd have a lazy one!


----------



## fitzy79

Thanks Daydream! TWW is going ok..back at school so busy which takes my mind off it! FF hasn't put in crosshairs yet but when you do a HCG trigger hey recommend you use override facility in line with when Doc says you should ovulate. Think I'm 4dpo today:shrug: Went to accu this evening..just some shallow needles on surface points and worked on kidney a bit. Hope it'll help my beanie implant quickly and tightly..I'm thinking pregnant until proven otherwise:haha:


----------



## glitterqueen

hey daydream
I started the tabs on monday and the usual pms and cramps stopped the next day. the ibs has settled too so I think it proves it was all related to hormones. I usually get pms and period cramps from day 20 onwards but that had dramatically reduced since I started the meds. on the count down now to 22nd sept first injection ahhhhhhhhhh....


----------



## lulu79

Hi ladies

Daydream - Good luck with the hsg. I know it's not nice having to have it but you are right at least you get it over and done with - and that means your BFP will arrive even sooner. I have a really strong feeling on that one! Please let us know how you get on!!

I am OK thank you! - have an early scan on Monday so am a little nervous about that. I will only be 5w6 (by ov dates, I think more like 6w6 by last AF) not sure if they will be able to see much.... keeping everything crossed and just trying to think positive that everything is going to be OK! I saw my gp and he has referred me to my consultant for my ante-natal care due to the complications I had last time. Still waiting for 1st app date to come through. hopefully will be soon....

Fitzy - sending lots of baby dust for a super sticky little bean. so glad you ovulated. fingers crossed the bean implants early - could be any day soon.... let us know when you get your BFP!!

Glitter - very very very best of luck with the ivf. glad to hear the ibs has got better -definitely sounds like its related to hormones. keep us posted with your news. IVF must be very stressful but worth it for when you get your bfp!

hope everyone else is ok. have a lovely weekend!

xxx

ps does anyone know how to change status? i notice some of you have personalised yours but I couldnt work out how to do it. I'd like to do that to mine too but can't work out how to....


----------



## fitzy79

Thanks Lulu..hoping I'm as lucky this injection cycle. To customise select "other" in the dropdown menu for family status and then in the "My Family" section underneath just type whatever you want your status to be. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## glitterqueen

lulu hope all goes well with the scan xx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Ladies, 

I'm Back from my holidays and depressed - can't believe this weather - its a big change from the 40+ degrees in Spain for the past 2 weeks.... Oh well I should be use to it by now. 

Hope your all keeping well - I tried to catch up on the posts there but there are alot of them so sorry if I miss people out. 

Day Dream - sorry the LAP didnt go to well and the news wasnt great - hopefully your Acup man can give you some great herbs etc to unblock and heal the scar tissue. :hugs:

Glitter - good luck with the IVF - i can just imagine how nervous/scared/excited/sick etc you are feeling. I would be the exact same. And i hope it all ends in twins or triplets for you...... 

Lulu - OMG so happy for you - and so glad I came back to at least one BFP on here - it was too quiet for a while there. :thumbup:

Fitzy, Abi and the rest of the gang - hope you all doing well. 

As for me - I started my usual spotting whilst on holidays (3 days later though on CD29) and it only lasted for 3 days (usually 5-6), then got AF CD32 which was heavy for a day then light then back to spotting for the past 4 days. So the clomid didnt work for me this cycle - onto my 2nd cycle now - take my last tablet tonight. The FS said if it doesnt help the spotting then no point taking it but it kinda helped in that it reduced the days a bit so I'll give another 3 cycles before giving up. 

I think I might need to come to terms with the fact that i might need IVF - I should be called for it again in April 2011 as I deferred it last april - me and DH think it might be the only way for us. ANd if it doesnt work Im gonna have to give up and accept that its not meant to be for us!!!! :cry:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Oh and I got a call whilst on holidays to say my DH's best friends wife is pregnant..... :growlmad:

But I am happy for them as they are the couple who lost the baby in April at full term (2 days before her due date). They have been in a bad way since then but now at least they have something to focus on and look forward too. She is only 5 weeks and she thought it was ectopic but thnakfully it wasnt - really hope it all works out for them.


----------



## fitzy79

Welcome home Reba..hope you had a nice holiday! Even if clomid didn't result in BFP at least it helped the spotting..think that has to be a good thing. You still have the rest of clomid cycles and even if IVF is needed I'm sure you and OH will hold your little one in your arms someday soon so none of this negative talk that it's not meant to be..!! :hugs:


----------



## daydream_mum

Hi Girls,

Reba, welcome back! I'd be depressed coming back from 40deg days too! Hopefully your body responds even better to the clomid this cycle, try not to get too down, easy said I know, but even if we all end up doing IVF together we will get there and it will all be worth it. :hugs2:

fitzy, I've got absolutley everything crossed that your baby bean is getting comfy. When you said your back at school are you a teacher or studying?

Glitter, hows the IVF cycle going so far? I have a good feeling for you too this time. Twins would be nice O:)

afm, should not look on google. I googled adhesions and scar tissue in uterus and fallopian tubes and I'm pretty certain it was caused by the c-section I had. It all seems pretty doom and gloom and I wish I had my Randine book back to see what she says in there. I'll have to ask my friend for it back. It seems the scar tissue can come back easily and risk of miscarriage is high blah blah blah. I know I'm doing the accu and tcm but still scared it won't help me and if my uterus is bad I wouldn't even be able to do IVF. Ok I know I really need to wait and talk to my gyno and see what he says.


----------



## glitterqueen

hey day dream
still on the tabs twice a day- just e-mailed the clinic as i have no idea if i am to expect my period as normal as i began the tabs on day 21 of cycle it feels like it is about to come any day i even did a pg test- saddo i know but stranger things have happened but it was neg so i am 16 days past o but i suppose the hormone tabs are stopping it? sorry bout all the scar tissue etc can't they laser any of it away??
reba I am sure you wont need ivf but if you do we will all be here for you- small consolation i know but at least you should get one free go ??
hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## fitzy79

Daydream, I'm a teacher..primary school! Going throught the ups and downs of a new school year and settling a class at the mo...mentally draining!!


----------



## daydream_mum

Hi girls,

had my HSG today and all appears good!! Both tubes had fill and spill as they say and uterus appeared all normal. It wasn't as bad as I had thought it would be, uncomfortable yes and a bit crampy afterwards but ok. The dr and assistants who did it were really great I have been so lucky so far with everyhting I've had done. So I'm really excited and positive today that yes it's going to happen soon and we can start ttc again this month. Just had to come on here and share with my girls. 

fitzy, my best gf is a primary teacher! I know from what she tells me it can be a tough job but she loves what she does. Some of things her kids get up too make me laugh! Hope all is going well with you. 

Glitter, how are you going? I'm excited for you that it's all happening now!

Reba, hows this clomid cycle going for you? Are you having any accu aswell? 

Lulu, have you had the scan yet? Hope you and bubby are doing well. 

Abi, havn't heard from you for a while hope all is ok. 

Love the fact that we are all over the world but have one common bond between us. Think of you all often. . .

Picked up some more herbs to brew today. Brewing for an hour and a half is a killer though and have my next accu app in a week. I'm trying not to get my hopes up that it will happen this month, but hopefully soon.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hey Day Dream

Great news about the HSG - i hope your one of the lucky ones who gets pregnant the 1st month after their HSG....:thumbup:

My 2nd clomid cycle is going fine - nothing much to report. Im having alot more pains and twinges this month though compared to last month when I really had nothing worth noting. I hope thats a good sign....?? Just getting busy with DH now for the next week or so (will try for every other day and a few times a day around ov). I think I'll try a different position too (thinking about a hand stand type one :haha: ) might be a bit uncomfortable but sure what harm can it do..... :haha:


----------



## daydream_mum

ooh Reba, hopefully those pains and twinges are all good signs. ROFL at the handstand type position! I'm sure it can't do too much harm except for maybe a broken bone, but hey if it makes a baby who cares right :winkwink:

Maybe I'll try that possi this cycle too!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

yeah Im trying to imagine it in my head and how its going to work and I cant seem to figure it out. I think as long as there are plenty of pillows and cushions on the floor to break my fall I'll be fine..... hahahaha :haha: (might buy a karmasutra (is that the correct spelling) book and see if that gives me any tips! :rofl:


----------



## lulu79

Daydream what wonderful news :) so so so happy for you. I know your bfp is imminent. You must feel so relieved all the investigations are done and now you can get back down to business knowing everything is working! Such good news.

I'm well thanks - just got back from 2nd scan and saw the bubby's heartbeat today :) am so pleased. The baby has grown 4mm since monday! They've put my dates back to 5+6 even though I make it 6+3. (and was using cbfm).

Reba- twinges sound good! I had loads of twinges for a week before ov the month I fell pg. Good luck!!

Fitzy- I had a dream last night you got your bfp! (I've been having very crazy dreams lately and dreamt I came on here to you announcing your bfp!). Let us know how you get on.

Love and baby dust to everyone!

Xxx


----------



## fitzy79

Oh Lulu...that's so sweet..I've just come over a bit teary reading that..hormonal moi...??!!:haha: 

Daydream...great that the HSG went well..you'll be up the duff before you know it:hugs:

Reba..if you do manage to master that position reckon you should patent it as the "ultimate baby-making" position....could make you a bery rich lady!!!:haha:

Abi..where are you?? Am getting concerned:shrug:


----------



## bernina

Great news about the HSG Daydream, so glad it wasn't too painful for you and that you got the all clear. 

Lulu, congrats on the scan, so glad everything is progressing well. And love your Fitzy BFP dream, talk about a sign!!!

Reba, DH and I did it mostly doggy style the month we conceived. Not sure if it made a difference but it sure doesn't sound nearly as exciting as your new move!! :rofl:


----------



## daydream_mum

Hi girls,

lulu, thats awesome you got to see bubs heart beat! Glad your feeling well, hopefully you miss out on the ms. I think you deserve to have an easy pregnancy. Thats cool about your dream of Fitzy's bfp. 

thanks Bernina, how are you travelling? When is your next scan?

AABBBIIIII, where are you? 

Well dh and I dtd for the first time since lap/hsg today and I bled after. Kinda freaked me out as thats never happened but I guess with all thats been going on I shouldn't be surprised. I've bought some OPK's to use this month as I want to make the best of the next three months as they say you are sposed to be more fertile after the hsg. I asked dh if he would hold me upside down after dtd and he said no way I'd break something lol! I'm such a clutz. 

Today I went to a new age festival and was selected by a medium out of a large crowd. I've been to three mediumships now and I always get selected and she was just so spot on. It was my nanna coming through to wish me happy birthday for my upcoming birthday. She knew I had a large broken mirror that broke recently in a storm, that my car was playing up and she knew my b'day was the 1st October. Weird . . .

I also got a Tarot reading but wasn't convinced. It was all a bit vague and could have applied to anyone and when I asked about more children she said just to relax and stop ttc and it would happen next year! Grrr well that was it for her! Anyway I'm pretty sure if you want a baby you have to dtd? Whats with ppl saying stop trying. 

Oh and I tried some Kinesiology which is based on similar principles to Accupuncture and the same meridians but they communicate with your body and use pressure and touch. She told me my Kidney and gallbladder was weak and I had digestive problems so similar to tcm I guess. She also said I had a lot of pent up emotion of anger and sadness. I hadn't told her we were ttc. So quite interesting. I'm going to see her one more time to see if she can help move my negative emotions along. 

Hope everyone is doing well, I can feel some bfps coming.


----------



## abster

Hey girls,
I'm going to be taking a break for a bit. My body's pretty much fine now, but after 25 failed (and for the most part pointless cycles) my mind is toast and this could very well be what is preventing pregnancy for me now. It was my yoga instructor who suggested it on thursday and my first reaction was "No! What if we miss our chance?!" Which is exactly the point he was making and entirely why I need to give myself a break. I thought about it from Thursday evening to Saturday morning, when I saw Qing, and was really coming round to it being a very good idea. Qing thinks it is too and, coincidentally she's just about to go away for a month. So, the thermometer and Randine are locked away in a cupboard, I've put my chats away, the moxa's redundant and I'm not, that's NOT, checking my cm or cp - in fact, I'm not gointo have sex at all, not even once, this cycle! Fuck it, I'm in charge!! I'm not going to be pregnant by the time my friends have their babies and I'm not even trying to be. 
I have another acu session booked for 16th OCtober and until then I'm going to follow the diet, eat ginger, use my hot wheat bag and take the TCM tablets but that's it. I'm already feeling very positive about it. If I think about TTC I start to panic that it still won't work , but I need to work at the relaxing about it I think.
Unfortunately there's no way I can keep coming on here if I'm to stop obsessing, so I won't be around for a while - I'm thinking maybe 2 cycles at the moment. 
Good luck everybody - I hope when I come back the board's been a hive of BFP activity. 
I'll come back this evening to do a last catch up but then I'm going AWOL. If anybody else is starting to hink this way, I have to say I think it's a good idea just to chill and be really healthy for a little while. 
Lots of love,
Abi x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi ladies

Abi - Im totally with you on this - I actually posted something similar in my Journal on friday saying i think I will take a break from BnB (prob check up once a week or something). But Im def gonna stop panicking about not being pregnant etc - it really does take the joy out of your sex life and your life in general. Obviously im still gonna finish my clomid and see if that helps - if it doesnt we will just forget about it until i get called for IVF. Good luck to you over the next few months (i really hope you can totally forget about it and come back here to announce your BFP). Take care x :hugs: 

Lulu - glad the scan went well 

Fitzy - I will def patent the position if it results in a BFP :haha:

Daydream - I thought about kinesiology too - but at the moment its just another expense for me - it sounds interesting though. 

Bernina - if the handstand doesnt work (physically) then its doggy for me all the way.... :blush:

Okay talk soon ladies :thumbup:


----------



## fitzy79

Abi...good luck with the break..enjoy it and I can see all the benefits of it! 

I'm chcnging TCM practitioner to a very specialised fertility guy who has actually workshopped with Randine Lewis and she mentions him as being the acupuncturist she rates highest in Ireland. He is based about a 3 hr drive from me so I am going to attend him once a month and a friend of his in Dublin is going to work in conjunction with him every other week. I love the lady I'm seeing now but think she is good for me emotionally but not necessarily versed enough in fertility TCM. I have cold energy and damp and this doesn't seem to be improving. Obviously I still need my meds but fear that this coldness caused the miscarriage and will invariably prevent me from conceiving again..regardless of whether or not I ovulate.

So that's where I'm at...I've been thinking about a break from BnB too..can become obsessive for sure.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

fitzy79 said:


> Abi...good luck with the break..enjoy it and I can see all the benefits of it!
> 
> I'm chcnging TCM practitioner to a very specialised fertility guy who has actually workshopped with Randine Lewis and she mentions him as being the acupuncturist she rates highest in Ireland. He is based about a 3 hr drive from me so I am going to attend him once a month and a friend of his in Dublin is going to work in conjunction with him every other week. I love the lady I'm seeing now but think she is good for me emotionally but not necessarily versed enough in fertility TCM. I have cold energy and damp and this doesn't seem to be improving. Obviously I still need my meds but fear that this coldness caused the miscarriage and will invariably prevent me from conceiving again..regardless of whether or not I ovulate.
> 
> So that's where I'm at...I've been thinking about a break from BnB too..can become obsessive for sure.


Hi Fitzy - if you dont mind me asking where is this Radine Lewis TCM practitioner? I didnt realise there was one in Ireland. Im in Belfast - please say its more north of the country than south??? Id love to go there - I too think I have cold uterus (according to Radines book) and think it really isnt good for sustaining a pregnancy or getting pregnant for that matter. 

Hope your well - i was reading your journal - has the witch showed yet? :hugs:


----------



## fitzy79

Hi Reba, no sign of the witch and I am so strung out on hormone overload that have sobbed buckets today. Unfortunately the acu guy is in Cork so a long bloody road for you to travel!! His name is Gordon Wells. I got a 15 page medical history form emailed from him today..now that's thorough. :wacko: Don't worry though..I'll post anything significant that he tells me/does. particularly in relation to the cold energy!!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Thanks for that Fitzy - and yes Cork is a little out of the way from me!!! :wacko:

Sorry your feeling so hormonal - I hope it passes soon and either the witch shows up or you get an unexpected BFP!!! :hugs:


----------



## daydream_mum

Abi, will miss you but completely understand! You gotta do whats best for you. Hope we don't lose touch and I want to see you announce that bfp eventually. :hugs:

Fitzy, hoping it wasn't af causing the hormone overload. 15 page medical history now that is thorough! Will be interesting to hear what he says, as I think I'm in a similar boat

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

I'm sort of taking Abi's approach atm. Will still take herbs etc but trying to take a step back as I don't feel like me anymore. I feel like I've placed all this pressure on myself to be perfect and it's just not me and I'm not enjoying life like I should or my family. So if I want a cheesburger every now and then I'll have one! Everything in moderation and no more feeling guilty or stressing about "what if" I'm even going on a holiday for a week with a gf to the sunny gold coast to just relax and it will probably be around O time, but don't care! 
I'll still pop on here though :winkwink:


----------



## Hope4amiracle

Hello TCM ladies,

I am after your opinion with regards to acupuncture. I have been having acupucntue and I have so far had 7 sessions. I have been going once a week. I know that it works as my cycles have started to correct themselves and generally it makes me feel so much better about things.

It looks like I have unexplained infertility (no PCOS, no endo and hormones all within a normal level).

I can probably only afford to buy another block of six sessions so wanted to get the most out of those six sessions. How often do you go for acupuncture? Do you think it would be better for me to time my sessions with ovulation and implantation to get the most out of it?

Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## fitzy79

Hi Hopeforamiracle,

Delighted to hear that acu seems to be regulating your cycle. I would usually go for weekly treatments however, if you have regular cycle maybe every second week is ok. Defo worth having session around ovulation but really the whole theory behind TCM is that the body needs to be balanced across all meridians(systems) and when it is, conception and a healthy pregnancy will follow..of course theories are all well and good but we want our BFP NOW!!! Anyhoo, sorry about rambly post but bottom line, welcome to the thread and I hope you get your heart's desire really soon!!


----------



## Hope4amiracle

fitzy79 said:


> Hi Hopeforamiracle,
> 
> Delighted to hear that acu seems to be regulating your cycle. I would usually go for weekly treatments however, if you have regular cycle maybe every second week is ok. Defo worth having session around ovulation but really the whole theory behind TCM is that the body needs to be balanced across all meridians(systems) and when it is, conception and a healthy pregnancy will follow..of course theories are all well and good but we want our BFP NOW!!! Anyhoo, sorry about rambly post but bottom line, welcome to the thread and I hope you get your heart's desire really soon!!

I think maybe I will just stick with once a week again for my next course of six because I will drive myself mad otherwise if I don't get a BFP and I will think it's because I didn't continue with the weekly sessions.


----------



## daydream_mum

Welcome Hope4amiracle!

I would stick to the weekly sessions too. Although my accupuncturist does not like to do any accu during af, so maybe if af happens to show up take that week off! Hopefully she just won't show up though.


----------



## bekib10

Hi All,

I'm new to this site (joined today) and I'm very happy to find this group, so I hope you don't mind me gate crashing!

We have been TTC #1 since Dec 2009 and in June this year I started having weekly acupuncture (apparently I'm spleen Qi deficient). I have also seen a chinese herb person and have been taking the herbal pills they prescribed for just over 1 month. My DH started having acupuncture with me 5 weeks ago in case there's a problem his end but today he said he wasn't going to go anymore (I quite like going to acupuncture, it relaxes me and it makes me feel like I'm doing something to help, but he just saw it as an inconvenience where some woman sticks pins in him). 

I know what you mean Hope4amiracle, acupuncture can get very expensive and part of me is a bit relieved that DH isn't going to have the sessions anymore, as that halves the cost for us. But I do wonder whether we're going to be able to afford for me to go every week too with Christmas coming up. Well I'm 7 DPO now so FX I'll get a BFP this month and I won't have to worry anymore. Well I can dream!!

I look forward to following this group and learning from you all, and I wish you all lots of baby dust!


----------



## fitzy79

:hi: Bekib..good to have you onboard.

Fingers crossed this is your cycle too. Lots of us women on here have spleen qi deficiency too...seems to be very common. Will look forward to following your journey! Lots of :dust:


----------



## soph77

Hi ladies. I hope you don't mind me popping into your group to ask you a few questions. I started reading the thread from the start but ultimately decided to just post and ask!

I've been ttc for 10 months with no hint of success. Last month I started acupuncture, I have had 3 sessions with her and now in the 2ww, she wants me to come back 3 days after af for my next session. The lady I have chosen specialises in womans health and fertility but the only problem I have is that she speaks very little English and I feel that I cannot communicate with her as much as I would like.
Now I am happy to stay with her if what she is doing is right for what I need, but I don't know what I need because I can't ask her! kwim?

So what I really wanted to ask you ladies, who seem to be very acupuncture knowledgeable, is if my treatment descriptions seems somewhat similar to yours. i.e. what points she used.
On my first visit she put a needle in each leg below the knee on the outside of my shin, she also put one in each leg on the inside of my ankles. Last needle was on top of my left foot. (I had af at the time)
Next two visits were the same as the first except I had one on each foot and 1 under my belly button and one each over the ovaries.

I just don't know whether to stay with her or change to a fertility acupuncture specialist closer to my home. I chose the lady I am seeing because she is close to my work and much easier to get to in business hours. I commute a distance to work and the traffic is bad so I leave early to avoid it, it would be harder to get to the other one.

Oh what a quandary!!!
Any help would be very appreciated. I just ordered the infertility cure so I hope that comes soon too.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Soph and welcome, 

My acupuncturist put needles in my head, wrists, thumb skin area, legs, ankles and on top of foot. When I was close to OV she also but 5 in my belly and used a heat lamp on this area (as I had a cold uterus). She also gave me herbal tablets to take 3 times a day and a sachet of powdered herbs to drink too - have you been given anything like that? 

I would do whatever is less stressful for you - whether its sticking with this acupuncturist or moving to the one closer to home. The less stress the better. 

Good luck in this 2WW. 

:thumbup:


----------



## soph77

Thank you.
I did bite the bullet and make an appointment with the fertility acupuncturist closer to my home and I feel so much better about it already. I have only spoken with her on the phone but the communication was effortless. I think I have spoken more with her in one phone conversation that I did with the other one in 3 visits.
I am seeing her on Saturday morning so i will let you know how it went.
Oh yes, and my book arrived yesterday so I can do some reading before I see her :)


----------



## fallenangel78

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining, just wanted to share my story so far...

I've been umming and ahhing for a while now about seeing some help about my naff cycles. I came off the pill (Cilest) in February and have been playing guess the cycle ever since! My cycles have been 54, 41, 29, 45 and I think I'm currently on cd 71 at the moment (ouch!!).

I plucked up the guts this weekend to go to a TCM lady my dh had used in the past. Now, her English isn't the best, lol, but after a round about way she got to the point where she got the jist.

She said that my yin and yang were out of balance and that it wasn't a big problem and I should be able to fix "slowly, slowly"...

I had acupuncture (needles in my legs, shins, my head, a needle above my ovaries and one under my belly button) and I was really surprised. I felt my left shin sort of burn (not sure how else to describe it) and a really odd sensation on my right ovary (almost couldn't breathe).

She gave me a bag of goodness knows what for 6 days to brew a herbal tea (twice a day).

This was all on Saturday and I've had cramps all weekend but thought it might all be psychosomatic. However, I've actually started spotting today - am absolutely amazed!

I actually had a appointment with the doc's this morning and had bloods done so will be interesting to see what they say.

Although I haven't actually started properly I'm pretty sure that with the spotting and cramps that the witch is on her way.

If anyone is reading this thread and thinking about going for it - just go for it, if I (a hardened cynic) can be so positive about it, you never know what could happen :)


----------



## fitzy79

Thanks for sharing your story Fallen Angel...fingers crossed TCM will help get your cycles back in order!


----------



## brillbride

hi girls---im just wondering--does anyone have the name and number for really good accupuncturist in Belfast area?? I know there is a really good one there......im onto my 5th cycle TTC after 2nd MC.....need to do something.... thank u..xx


----------



## bernina

Just popped in to wish every one of my TCM girls loads of :dust:

Think of you all often and say a prayer each week that your miracle will come (soon!)


----------



## RebaRezzelba

brillbride said:


> hi girls---im just wondering--does anyone have the name and number for really good accupuncturist in Belfast area?? I know there is a really good one there......im onto my 5th cycle TTC after 2nd MC.....need to do something.... thank u..xx

Hi Brillbride - Im in the belfast area and went to the Chinese Medicine Clinic on the upper Lisburn road (finaghy area I think). here's a link to their site 
https://www.acupuncturebelfast.co.uk/

Myself, Glitterqueen and another lady (Jen - you'll see her posts at the beginning of this thread) all went there. Jen got pregnant after a few sessions. Glitterqueen did too but unfortunately she had a MC. And I never got preggers. But Cathy the woman at the clinic is really lovely and its very relaxing. Its £40 a session and then £40 for the herbs so it was just getting too expensive for me so I gave up in June. 

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## brillbride

RebaRezzelba said:


> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> hi girls---im just wondering--does anyone have the name and number for really good accupuncturist in Belfast area?? I know there is a really good one there......im onto my 5th cycle TTC after 2nd MC.....need to do something.... thank u..xx
> 
> Hi Brillbride - Im in the belfast area and went to the Chinese Medicine Clinic on the upper Lisburn road (finaghy area I think). here's a link to their site
> https://www.acupuncturebelfast.co.uk/
> 
> Myself, Glitterqueen and another lady (Jen - you'll see her posts at the beginning of this thread) all went there. Jen got pregnant after a few sessions. Glitterqueen did too but unfortunately she had a MC. And I never got preggers. But Cathy the woman at the clinic is really lovely and its very relaxing. Its £40 a session and then £40 for the herbs so it was just getting too expensive for me so I gave up in June.
> 
> Good luck :thumbup:Click to expand...

thanks a mil Reba--- i live about an hour away from belfast but would love 2 give it a try...im not interested in taking herbs at all --so i def wont be purchasing them at all........on 5th cycle after 2nd MC --just want to do something!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxx thanks again for this


----------



## RebaRezzelba

your welcome Brillbride. I hope it works out well for you. You might as well give it a try. :thumbup:

And sorry about the MC's - that must be tough. :hugs:


----------



## brillbride

Ock thanks a mil Reba!! we will all stuggle on together!! Rang up there and booked ...it is very expensive..looking forward to it--have already told her that I will not be taken the herbs!!!lol..going to be a bit of a drive but sure might as well give it a try!!xx


----------



## pasmina88

Hi, I have been taking Chinese herbs for 3 months. I am 34 and have been married for 13 years. Never conceived. Tried clomid 4 times. Ovulated once but no pregnency.They referred me to take IUI. but beofore I undergo heavy hormone therapy, I wanted to try chinese herbs. My period has been fairly regular for3 months now but no ovulation yet. Went to c the herb specialist and he gave me new formula. He said it may help me ovulate within 15 days. Overall, I m optimistic. Chinese herbs do work, right?


----------



## brillbride

hi girls--had my 1st accup session today--it went very well....xxxxxx


----------



## glitterqueen

hey ladies
well havent been around due to my ivf etc. to cut a long story short i couldn't have icsi as we only got 2 follicles so we had iui instead and i am waiting to test on 29th oct and i am exploding. i had accupuncture before and after procedure and 2 weks before so i am hoping that the eggies were mature etc and the spermies hit the target.brillbride cathy is lovely i know it is expensive!! I have been going for nearly a year!! really hope its bfp all round girls- i am geting a bit weary with it all now xx


----------



## bernina

Best of luck Glitterqueen!!! I have everything crossed for you and am sending lots of :dust:


----------



## glitterqueen

hey bernina hope all is going ok xx


----------



## bernina

Thanks glitter, things are going well, just taking everything one day at a time :)


----------



## fitzy79

Glitter..I will be awaiting any news with much anticipation...agreed that BFP's are needed around here...it's been far too long a wait!! Sending lots of good wishes and dust your way:hugs:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Glitterqueen - Ive been thinking about you recently as knew the IVF was coming up. Thats a shame you didnt get enough follies for the ICSI but great news that they did the IUI - I really hope you get fantastic news on the 29th. :thumbup:

Im just waiting on AF to show (after 3rd round of clomid - havent been back to Acup since July)....


----------



## glitterqueen

thanks ladies
latest update started to bleed yesterday, nothing major but cramping really bad. phoned clinic who told me to keep takin the progesterone and test on friday ( got a negitivw test on mon ) and its not necessarily over and lots of ladies bleed so its complete bedrest until then so pray its stilll all ok x


----------



## glitterqueen

thanks reba
i dont think i will be going to accupuncture for a while as much as i love it its just too expensive hope this is all over soon and we have bfp!!


----------



## brillbride

good luck glitterqueen---thinking of you---take it easy and hope all goes well
hi to bernina and reba..xx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Glitter - I hope it turns out to be good news - you so deserve it at this stage. 

Brillbride - hows the acup going - how many sessions are you planning on having per week? 

We AFM - i was starting to feel a little hopeful about this cycle cos hadnt spotted and was 3 days late (not with AF but with usually pre AF spotting) but low and behold it arrived this am - so Im out again. Onto 4th Round of clomid for me now. Im starting to think Im never ever gonna have a baby - it sucks!

We need some more BFP's on here - no pressure!!! :)


----------



## bernina

Hi Reba,

I'm sorry if you've discussed this before but are FSH injections an option for you? I did 3 rounds of clomid where my body responded very well, nice thick lining, nice big follies, but it never did the trick. Dr said that most positives happen with Clomid in the first 3 tries and that's why we did injections as the next option. Just curious if injections are a possibility for you. I found them to have less side effects than clomid and once I got past that first injection it was very easy and painless to do.

Best of luck to everyone.

Glitter, I had lots of spotting, the day I tested and also up until about 9 weeks, so it can be completely normal. Fingers so crossed for you honey!!!!!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Bernina - Im not sure about the FSH injections - FS never mentioned them to me before. Is that Follicle Stimulating Hormone? Do you have to have low levels of FSH to get them cos I think my levels are fine??? How does it work? I might ask her next time Im in but it takes so long to get an appointment (20 weeks currently) so I should prob continue on with the clomid - i just dont know what to do!


----------



## bernina

Oh definitely keep up with the Clomid, it maximizes your chances for sure.

Yes, the injections are follicle stimulating hormone, my name brand was Follistim but there is also GonalF which I believe is used in Ireland, same thing though.

No, you don't have to have low levels, it's basically the next step after clomid. They usually try clomid first because it's cheaper, easier to administer and stimulates the follicles a little less. When I was on clomid I got 1 or 2 good sized follies (which is plenty) but with the injections I had 3 or 4 nicely sized follicles, so pretty much doubled our odds. The risk of multiples does go up SLIGHTLY on injections, but if monitored closely the risk is very low and usually at most is twins. Even with my 3-4 follies I only got one sticky bean.

My fertility specialist also put me on progesterone afterwards as a preventative measure even though there was no real indication that my progesterone was low. Obviously I wouldn't have changed a thing with that cycle because it worked, but I know every dr is different. 

I think it would definitely be worth discussing with your FS. It was the best thing I ever did for sure :)


----------



## brillbride

hi Reba-- have only been to accupuncture once now but im going one day a week for the 1st month then once a month thereafter---it will be interesting to see if i keep it up!! its my birthday today and im 31! currently on 6th cycle after 2nd MC, and im cd 10
soory to hear ur AF came---i was soooo depressed last time it came--the worst i have ever been....luckily i have cheered up!!:happydance:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

bernina said:


> Oh definitely keep up with the Clomid, it maximizes your chances for sure.
> 
> Yes, the injections are follicle stimulating hormone, my name brand was Follistim but there is also GonalF which I believe is used in Ireland, same thing though.
> 
> No, you don't have to have low levels, it's basically the next step after clomid. They usually try clomid first because it's cheaper, easier to administer and stimulates the follicles a little less. When I was on clomid I got 1 or 2 good sized follies (which is plenty) but with the injections I had 3 or 4 nicely sized follicles, so pretty much doubled our odds. The risk of multiples does go up SLIGHTLY on injections, but if monitored closely the risk is very low and usually at most is twins. Even with my 3-4 follies I only got one sticky bean.
> 
> My fertility specialist also put me on progesterone afterwards as a preventative measure even though there was no real indication that my progesterone was low. Obviously I wouldn't have changed a thing with that cycle because it worked, but I know every dr is different.
> 
> I think it would definitely be worth discussing with your FS. It was the best thing I ever did for sure :)

Hey bernina - thanks for that - i'd love to try it to see if it would help but I cant get a FS appointment for 20 weeks (i arranged one 3 weeks ago so 17 weeks to go.....nightmare). Should I continue on with the next 3 months of clomid anyway without injections? I hate having to take something that obviously isnt working. I just dont know what to do.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

brillbride said:


> hi Reba-- have only been to accupuncture once now but im going one day a week for the 1st month then once a month thereafter---it will be interesting to see if i keep it up!! its my birthday today and im 31! currently on 6th cycle after 2nd MC, and im cd 10
> soory to hear ur AF came---i was soooo depressed last time it came--the worst i have ever been....luckily i have cheered up!!:happydance:

Thanks Brillbirde - im not too depressed yet (but I know I will be in the next few days when I start annalysing everything and start thinking that im destined to be childless forever :cry:).... Then I'll snap out of it again as per usual - it sucks. 

I really hope the acup helps you - ive heard good things about people who have had a few MC and after acup they go on to have successful pregnancys - im sure it will happen for you too. :hugs:


----------



## bernina

Reba,

I would continue with the Clomid if that is what your dr prescribed (assume he/she is okay with approx 6 mos of Clomid then if it comes to that?). There's some research to show that most happen in the first 3 months, but that doesn't mean that a BFP can't happen anytime after that. I think those statistics probably account for women who respond poorly to Clomid and have no fertile cm and a thin uterine lining. And I'd say it still gives you increased chances over taking nothing at all. 

At your appt in 17 weeks that will be a great time to ask about the injections. I'd also keep calling every few weeks to try to snag a cancellation or if you can leave a note with the receptionist to give you a call asap when someone cancels, not sure if that's an option.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

thanks Bernina - yeah i was given 6 months so i might as well take them. I was thinking of changing the days I take them though - normally 2-6 but might do 3-7 this month, 4-8 next and 5-9 the last month as Ive read the later you take it the less eggs but better quality and better lining - i dont want to just go straight to 5-9 incase that really messes me up!


----------



## bernina

I did clomid cd 5-9 as the goal was to help 1 or 2 eggs mature and it seemed to work, on the scans I had great sized follicles and a good thick lining. I think your plan sounds great, try all the different scenarios out, don't think you can go wrong with that!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

thanks Bernina - i really hope my plan works. I got AF today (proper flow) so thats only 2 days of spotting so the clomid might be working, slowly but surely. At least I can go back to FS and tell her that as she was of the thinking that the spotting wasnt hormonal and prob a fibroid but said to try the clomid and see if it helped first before having the hysteroscopy to check for fibroids.


----------



## bernina

That's great Reba. 2 days of spotting is what many many women experience and it doesn't give most of them any problem ttc, so sounds like your body is getting on track!! :)


----------



## glitterqueen

Well ladies bfn afte iui, then just got worse with fs tellingme chances of ivf working for me are slim as i only produced 2 follicles with stilulation amh 7.5 fsh 9.6 . he is willing to try again with highter drugs for stimulation but recommended donor eggs. totally shocked, cried all weekend. good point was the womb lining was excellent so that was prob the accupuncture. he said he can't make me produce eggs that aren't there.so will try one omore time with poun eggs on higher stimulating drugs then its on to donor eggs. cried all weekend so shocked. all advice on making quality eggs welcome xx


----------



## fitzy79

Oh Glitter..that must have come as some shock. Not surprising you cried all weekend:hugs: I wish I had some advice about how to improve egg quality but unfortunately I don't. Just wondered what stimulating drug you were on and at what dose?? Even the slightest little tweak on those can make a difference. For example on Gonal-f 75iu after my miscarriage I wasn't responding at all by day 10...dose was upped to 112.5 for 4 days and got a follicle. Next cycle took 112.5iu for whole time and had four mature follies. Obviously no BFP yet but the increased dose could really help.


----------



## bernina

Aww glitter, I know that news had to be hard to hear. Fitzy is right though, even a small tweak in the dosage can make a big difference to those follies.

Glad your FS is willing to give it another go though, that is definitely something positive to focus on.

My acupuncturist recommended royal jelly for egg quality (not sure on quantity). I'm sure if you have a conversation with your acupuncturist they will steer you in the right direction if any type of treatment/supplement exists.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Glitter - so sorry to hear your news - that must of come as a shock. 

I too have read about the royal jelly helping the egg quality (i took it but had an allergic reaction so be careful). Good that the FS is willing to give it another go and hopefully a high does of drugs is all you need. 

Was the IUI private or on NHS? How many goes of that do you get? I read somewhere that it was 3 free goes but not sure if thats right.

Dont give up hope :hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

thanks ladies, i can always rely on you to cheer me up. I was on 3 vuals 75mg of menupur daily and he is upping it to 4 vials, i want him to blast me with 5 but i have to trust he knows best.
i was private reba, it was supposed to be ivf but only got 2 follicles so downgraded to iui rather than take the chance of paying full orice for procedure and not getting eggs from follicles or only getting 2 eggs max and them not fertilising or being damaged so at least we got money back to try again.
today starts healthy eating, exercise, supplements and royal jelly. aiming to lose 2.5 stone by feb next year.put on half a stone with ivf meds so want to comfort eat!!
giving myself a break from accuouncture at the minute-totally broke!!
trying to find somewhere reasonable to stay near clinic for treatment-not easy!


----------



## daydream_mum

Hi girls,

I havn't been on here in ages and basically try to stay away from the forums as it just tends to stress me. For some reason I really wanted to check on here tonight to see if any of my tcm girls had gotten their BFP's. It's not fair I was hoping it would all be good news!

Glitter, that must have been so hard to hear, but I think you can do it I really do. As you said just live as healthily as you can up to your next try and maybe try meditating or anything that will relax you. As the other girls said Royal Jelly is great for egg quality, just make sure your not allergic. Also Co-enzyme Q10, Zinc, DHEA and L-arginine which is an amino acid have been shown to have great effects on egg quality and production. 

Fitzy, are you still doing Ovulaton induction with injectables? Hows it all going?

Reba, sorry the clomid hasn't worked for you yet. I am on my first clomid cycle this month and am currently cd 30 but didn't O till late on the clomid (cd20). I was on 50mg from days 2-6. I ovulate but my progesterone levels are never high enough so indicate I don't Ov strongly. Clomid is sposed to help but I'm not feeling hopeful as I have all my usual PMS signs and I'm 10dpo. 

Bernina, hows everything goin for you? When is your due date?


----------



## lulu79

Hi everyone- sorry to hear there haven't been BFPs. I'm keeping everything crossed for all of you as you so deserve it.

Glitter- so sorry to hear your news. You must be devastated. I know it's hard but please don't give up hope- I have also heard that DHEA is meant to be great for egg quality. A lady I know who is undergoing IVf with poor ovarian reserve has been told to take it by her FS. My other friend who is 41 is now 26 weeks pg, she had been trying for years and was and was told unlikely to get pg (she wasn't eligible for ivf because of age) as her fsh was over 11 - anyway she conceived naturally. I really hope the ivf works for you.

Babydust to you all

Xxx


----------



## lulu79

Daydream - good to hear from you. I really hope the clomid works. Don't read too much into the pms signs- I had loads right before my bfp. 10dpo is great- fingers crossed af stays away for 9months!! Xx


----------



## bernina

Hi daydream and lulu, hope you're both doing well.

daydream, like lulu said PMS signs don't necessarily mean you're out. I had mild period like cramping for days maybe even weeks after my BFP. In fact it felt so eerily similar that I had to run to the loo every few minutes to check to see if AF had started. 

I'm doing well thanks, starting to go through some growing pains. Due date is April 8 which seems so far away but I know it will be here before I know it. 

Hope everyone is having a nice week.

:dust:


----------



## fitzy79

Hi Daydream..having had two failed injectable cycles after my m/c I was feeling very vulnerable and in need of a break so skipped last month and am waiting on provera induced AF to start a fresh cycle of injections. I only have 3 more tries on them before moving me on to IVF so really hope it doesn't come to that. Thanks for the good wishes!


----------



## lulu79

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/07/100701145535.htm

Glitter - here is an article on DHEA that a friend forwarded to me xx

Fitzy - good luck with the next cycle of injectibles xxx


----------



## glitterqueen

thankds for the info ladies!
i have e-mailed my clinic to ask advice about taking dhea intrested to see what he says but i reakky want to take it. i have ordered my pregnacare conception vits and royal jelly i am determined to get my bfp. healthy eating as well but it is killing me! lol
ladies lets get loads of bfp for xmas xxx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Glitter - you will get your BFP, Im sure of it. Good luck with the healthy eating - you can do it - think of the end result (a yummy mummy)!!! 

And yes - loads of BFP's for christmas, santa please!!!!


----------



## Laummatt

Hi girls, just popped on here to see how everyone was doing and it looks a little busier again now.. Last ime I checked no one had been on for ages.

Just wanted to say that I ahd started on DHEA whenI got pregnant too, who knows if it helped but I got that precious BFP, Zita West recommends it, says its as important as folic acid when your trying.

Hope your all keeping well apart from the frustrations of ttc x x x x

Lau


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hey Laummatt

Welcome back - i see your 35 weeks now - not too long left - you must be getting excited?

I think I might get the DHEA too then - i must re-read my Zita West book - I'll try anything at this stage.


----------



## daydream_mum

Hi girls, just thought I'd update that AF arrived! On to cycle# 19 of ttc and # 2 on clomid. Ho hum such is life. Oh well I'll just keep plodding along. Still taking herbs but not doing the accu as much. Hoping clomid works some magic for me this month. 

Laumatt, 35 weeks is fantastic! Make sure you update with any news in here! 

Fitzy, I completely understand needing a break. The clomid makes me so moody and depressed. I think we will try two more cycles on clomid and then it's IVF here we come! Very scary thought. 

Thinking I should try DHEA too. Can't hurt right?


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Day dream - sorry the witch showed up - good luck with the next cycle of cloimd (im on my 4th - take last pill tonight). 

With regards to the DHEA - i was reading about it on another thread and its actually a male hormone - people were getting it mixed up with DHA too which is an omega 3 Oil. Think if you take too much DHEA it can have a negative effect so think DR needs to do a blood test first to see what your levels are and if DHEA could help you. 

Laumatt which one did you take - DHEA or DHA? I must get my zita west book out now for a read. 

I'll forward the DHEA thread link for you all to read.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

here it is

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/409697-dhea.html


----------



## glitterqueen

my fs told me he didn't know how much it would help but wouldn't do any harm so go ahead and take it- didn't advise on dosage so i think i wil take 75mg daily going to order it today-excited to at least be doing something pro active x


----------



## lulu79

reba - just popping in to say good luck with this round of clomid. 

Daydream- sorry to hear af turned up- best of luck for this new cycle.

Love and babydust to everyone xx


----------



## Laummatt

Ahhh... Reba I think your right. I do apologise. I got it wrong it was DHA, I just went and checked as still taking it. Sorry!!!!

I still check here regularly, Im willing you all along. I know it will happen. 

Of course I will keep you all updated on what happens here. At the mo, the little guy isnt growing too well, might make 6lbs at 40wks. Bless. As long as he keeps growing they'll leave me be but if he shows signs of stopping he's coming out!! Eek... really want it to go naturally, but of course what ever is best for him.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hey Lulu - thanks for that - I really hope it works too. I got a CBFM last week so Ive been tracking all week and I got a high yesterday and today (CD9 & 10) so another few highs then my peak I hope - hope it works. Otherwise alot of money down the drain! 

Laummatt - yeah just thought I'd check if it was DHEA or DHA - i must get some DHA i think. And hope your little guy is doing well and continues to grow - fingers crossed everything goes well (and naturally) for you. :thumbup:

Glitter - good luck - hope it works for you! :hugs:


----------



## bernina

Reba, just wanted to let you know I used a CBFM and loved it, both on medicated cycles, and plain old natural ones. Really helped me to learn so much about my body. I got to the point where I didn't even need the monitor anymore, I could tell a high from a peak at first glance. If you have any questions, just let me know, I really can't say enough positive things about those things.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

thanks Bernina - 3 highs on it so far so hopefully the peaks will be coming soon too - currently CD11. 

I'd love if I got my BFP 1st time using it - but not holding my breath!


----------



## lulu79

Hi Reba &#8211; just want to join in Bernina&#8217;s praises for CBFM too. I bought it a bit reluctantly as I always knew from previous cycles when I ovulated from my cheapy OPKS, ov pains and ewcm so I wasn&#8217;t expecting much. However, I got my BFP the first month I used it. The great thing is you can BD on the highs as well as peaks and as we know its important to BD before ov &#8211; so I found myself not stressing so much. We BD every other day on the highs and both peak days. I got my first high on CD9 but didn&#8217;t get my peak until CD16. I think it can take a while to get used to your body. Anyway it worked for me and I really hope it does for you too. Sending lots of babydust. xx


----------



## lulu79

PS - I also started taking DHA the month I got my BFP. If I'm right the pregnacare plus has the normal tablets plus a high dose of Omega 3 (which is DHA....) - this is what I took the month I got my BFP x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

thanks Lulu - i really appreciate that. Ive had a high CD9,10 & 11 so hoping the peaks are close. 

I need to get some serious :sex: in these next few days as havent done anything since Fri night - attempted it this am as DH is off work and just as he was about to :spermy: he accidentially pulled out and tried to get back in but failed and wasted the whole load..... I wasn't a happy camper!!! But Im over it now :wacko: (hope that wasnt TMI...... :haha: )


----------



## lulu79

RebaRezzelba said:


> thanks Lulu - i really appreciate that. Ive had a high CD9,10 & 11 so hoping the peaks are close.
> 
> I need to get some serious :sex: in these next few days as havent done anything since Fri night - attempted it this am as DH is off work and just as he was about to :spermy: he accidentially pulled out and tried to get back in but failed and wasted the whole load..... I wasn't a happy camper!!! But Im over it now :wacko: (hope that wasnt TMI...... :haha: )

Oh how annoying!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nope: All that effort wasted! I would have been very :growlmad: Bless him though I bet your DH was gutted too. Definitely get some serious BD in - luckily you have still have lots of time as you havent hit your peak yet. Good luck with it!!!! xxxx


----------



## glitterqueen

RebaRezzelba said:


> thanks Bernina - 3 highs on it so far so hopefully the peaks will be coming soon too - currently CD11.
> 
> I'd love if I got my BFP 1st time using it - but not holding my breath!

hope it works xxx


----------



## brillbride

hi everyone--1st month of acc didnt work..so now im down to going once a month....thinking of starting soy isoflavones... hope u all are well..xx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Brillbride - sorry it didnt work - give it time - you might be one of the lucky ones. :hugs:


----------



## brillbride

thanks reba--good luck this month yourself.... hope clomid works:)xx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Well its officialy people - im pregnant. I got my :bfp: (x4) yesterday - im over the moon but totally shocked too - a long 3yrs wait. 

Hope its a sticky one. !


----------



## lulu79

OHMYGOD Reba!! I am absolutely thrilled for you. CONGRATULATIONS!!! WOO HOO! You really deserve this after such a long wait. Sending you lots of sticky and healthy dust. Here is to a happy and healthy 9 months. Your news has really made my day.

So was that the first month using the CBFM?????!!! It worked for me too &#8211; if only we&#8217;d bought them sooner!!

Lots of love &#8211; stay in touch over the next 9 months xxxx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

lulu79 said:


> OHMYGOD Reba!! I am absolutely thrilled for you. CONGRATULATIONS!!! WOO HOO! You really deserve this after such a long wait. Sending you lots of sticky and healthy dust. Here is to a happy and healthy 9 months. Your news has really made my day.
> 
> So was that the first month using the CBFM?????!!! It worked for me too  if only wed bought them sooner!!
> 
> Lots of love  stay in touch over the next 9 months xxxx

Thanks Lulu - yeah 1st month of the CBFM and 4th month of clomid - who knows what did the trick - ordered another batch of pee sticks last week too and some preseed (£27 worth) so need to figure out how to sell that on ebay as the money would be handy for christmas. 

Im still in stock - dont really believe its me that this is happening too. :happydance:


----------



## lulu79

RebaRezzelba said:


> lulu79 said:
> 
> 
> OHMYGOD Reba!! I am absolutely thrilled for you. CONGRATULATIONS!!! WOO HOO! You really deserve this after such a long wait. Sending you lots of sticky and healthy dust. Here is to a happy and healthy 9 months. Your news has really made my day.
> 
> So was that the first month using the CBFM?????!!! It worked for me too  if only wed bought them sooner!!
> 
> Lots of love  stay in touch over the next 9 months xxxx
> 
> Thanks Lulu - yeah 1st month of the CBFM and 4th month of clomid - who knows what did the trick - ordered another batch of pee sticks last week too and some preseed (£27 worth) so need to figure out how to sell that on ebay as the money would be handy for christmas.
> 
> Im still in stock - dont really believe its me that this is happening too. :happydance:Click to expand...

I still feel in shock now about my bfp over 3 months later! :happydance: I think us ladies who take a while to conceive appreciate it all the more. What a wonderful early xmas pressie. I've still got about 3 boxes of CBFM pee sticks too which I really ought to try and sell. 

What wonderful news. I was in a bit of sad mood today and your news has really lifted me right up.

Woo hoo :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs:x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Ah Im glad ive lifted your spirits - ive lifted my own but Im afraid to get too over the moon - its early days. But please god all will go well. 

Yeah you'll def need to get those CBFM sticks sold - it will be money for a few baby grows!!!!!


----------



## bernina

Congrats Reba, that is THE BEST news I have heard all day (all week actually!!) So so so very happy for you. So are you going to start a pregnancy journal? If so I will definitely be a stalker. You must be over the moon!!

I am so happy!!!


----------



## brillbride

OMG REBA!!!! so excited---massive massive congrats to you....YESSS!!

so now---any tips?? was that your 1st cycle on clomid??xxx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

bernina said:


> Congrats Reba, that is THE BEST news I have heard all day (all week actually!!) So so so very happy for you. So are you going to start a pregnancy journal? If so I will definitely be a stalker. You must be over the moon!!
> 
> I am so happy!!!

Thanks Bernina - im over the moon but still scared too - keep getting periody feeling in my tummy and scared when I go to loo expecting AF to be there. 

I have a scan on 19th Dec (7 week scan) so hope they can see a heartbeat and all is looking ok as we will prob have to tell the family at christmas (cos they will know somethings up if I'm Tee total all day). 

No pregnany journal started yet - think Im afraid to start one.....


----------



## glitterqueen

Reba
don't worry I had cramps really bad with my BFP but the midwife told me it is completely natural- apparently its your womb folding over the little bean to protect it- a lovely image I thought!! so delighted for you xx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

thanks for that Glitter - you cant help but worry. 

Hope your well :hugs:


----------



## lulu79

Reba - like glitter said I also had really bad af cramps for about 4-5 days after my bfp. I also had a tiny bit of spotting on the day I got my bfp. Naturally you will worry but be assured it is normal. I was on knicker watch for weeks expecting af but she never showed up. I did try to get lots of rest and take it easy while I had the cramps to give little bean every chance of snuggling in properly xxx


----------



## bernina

I didn't start a proper journal until 2nd tri, so I totally understand.

I had period pains probably for a month after my BFP and also had continual spotting up until around 8 or 9 weeks. It was awful, but turns out because I was on fertility meds my lining had built up so thick that baby was basically dislodging some of it and causing it to shed and show up as spotting. Was a very scary time, although dr was not worried about it.

I'll stalk you in your ttc journal until it turns into a proper preg journal :)


----------



## daydream_mum

OMG!!! YAAAY REBA!!! That really made my day, I've been down in the dumps, af showed for me on my second clomid cycle a couple days ago. 

That has just given me so much hope to read your news and I want to wish you the best possible pregnancy ever! You have waited long enough. :happydance:

afm, I go see a FS at an IVF clinic on Tuesday where we will discuss possibility of IUI or even IVF.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

daydream_mum said:


> OMG!!! YAAAY REBA!!! That really made my day, I've been down in the dumps, af showed for me on my second clomid cycle a couple days ago.
> 
> That has just given me so much hope to read your news and I want to wish you the best possible pregnancy ever! You have waited long enough. :happydance:
> 
> afm, I go see a FS at an IVF clinic on Tuesday where we will discuss possibility of IUI or even IVF.

Thanks DayDream - its so disheartening getting AF every month especially on clomid - another few rounds could do the trick for you like it did for me. 

Good luck at your FS appointment :thumbup:


----------



## Laummatt

Reba!!! Massive congratulations!! I am so so pleased for you.. Hoping you have a happy and healthy 9 months. 

Just wanted to pop on and announce the birth of my beautiful TCM baby boy!! 
He was born yesterday 5/12/10 9:10pm weighing in at 6lb 12oz.
Labour was very quick, only 1hr 15mins long.. and painful really bad, but totally worth every second!
Good luck the ladies still trying, you all manged to save my sanity in those crazy ttc days. Thank you x x x


----------



## fitzy79

Huge congrats Laummatt...delighted to hear the little man has arrived safe and well!!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Laummatt said:


> Reba!!! Massive congratulations!! I am so so pleased for you.. Hoping you have a happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> Just wanted to pop on and announce the birth of my beautiful TCM baby boy!!
> He was born yesterday 5/12/10 9:10pm weighing in at 6lb 12oz.
> Labour was very quick, only 1hr 15mins long.. and painful really bad, but totally worth every second!
> Good luck the ladies still trying, you all manged to save my sanity in those crazy ttc days. Thank you x x x

Ah congrats to you too - great news, Nice healthy weight - and very quick labour!!!


----------



## glitterqueen

Laummatt said:


> Reba!!! Massive congratulations!! I am so so pleased for you.. Hoping you have a happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> Just wanted to pop on and announce the birth of my beautiful TCM baby boy!!
> He was born yesterday 5/12/10 9:10pm weighing in at 6lb 12oz.
> Labour was very quick, only 1hr 15mins long.. and painful really bad, but totally worth every second!
> Good luck the ladies still trying, you all manged to save my sanity in those crazy ttc days. Thank you x x x

congrats! the best xmas pressie ever xxx


----------



## brillbride

Hi girls--resurrecting this thread...
was attending accupuncture once a month before ov and now that im (just) pregnant i dont know whether to continue or not? having had 2MCs it might be a good idea
what does anyone else think? thanks


----------



## bernina

Congratulations brillbride!!! :happydance: Was excited to see a new post in this thread and so very happy that it's BFP news!!!

I was honestly afraid to continue with acupuncture after my BFP so decided against it. The practitioner I had been seeing was very nice and explained it can reduce the miscarriage risk (which I truly believe it probably can) but fear set in after my 2 mc's and I opted to not have any further treatment. I also stopped doing my yoga class, which again probably made no sense as it's so healthy for you and baby, but the fear set in again and I was also getting lazy.

That's just my exeprience and what I felt most comfortable with. Definitely think over your options and do what your gut is telling you. Even this early on, the mommy instincts to protect litle one are already going strong.

I'm going to pop over and subscribe to your TTC journal. Hope to see it turn into a real pregnancy journal soon (of course it took me until 2nd tri to get up the nerve to start one!)


----------



## brillbride

bernina said:


> Congratulations brillbride!!! :happydance: Was excited to see a new post in this thread and so very happy that it's BFP news!!!
> 
> I was honestly afraid to continue with acupuncture after my BFP so decided against it. The practitioner I had been seeing was very nice and explained it can reduce the miscarriage risk (which I truly believe it probably can) but fear set in after my 2 mc's and I opted to not have any further treatment. I also stopped doing my yoga class, which again probably made no sense as it's so healthy for you and baby, but the fear set in again and I was also getting lazy.
> 
> That's just my exeprience and what I felt most comfortable with. Definitely think over your options and do what your gut is telling you. Even this early on, the mommy instincts to protect litle one are already going strong.
> 
> I'm going to pop over and subscribe to your TTC journal. Hope to see it turn into a real pregnancy journal soon (of course it took me until 2nd tri to get up the nerve to start one!)

Hi Bernina--thanks so much for reply.....I really dont think I will continue with it either now. It is quite a journey for me to travel and get it and that mightn't be so good on me. I think the accupucture helped my DH more than me, we were both going. 
We both have alot in common having had 2 MC's so you will be an inspiration for me. Won't be long for you now...and a wee girl ..how cute:happydance:
I'm just trying to "lie up" as much as possible (and loving that:happydance:). Taking it real easy. Taking baby aspirin and progesterone cream. All MC tests came back clear but I'm just taking these because I feel I want to do something. 
Anyhow I'm going to go and stalk you back:hugs:


----------



## daydream_mum

Hi girls, it's been a long time since I've posted in this thread and a lot has been going on. We have discovered that most of our problem lies with MFI! Dh had more tests that show extremely low counts and very bad morph. Count was 4 million and morph was 2%. Soooo we are doing IVF with ICSI next month.

Pretty scared about it all and the money is a huge stress but it seems as though it's our only option. Dh has been seeing the accupuncturist but I'm sick of waiting for the "what if" it works. So I will keep up my accu throughout the IVF and hopefully we can be one of the lucky few that it works first time for!

Hope everyone is travelling along nicely with their pregnancies!


----------



## bernina

Hi daydream. I'm sorry you're having to deal with MFI, but am so glad that you at least have identified that it's an issue, nothing you can do when you don't know and sounds like you've got a great plan in place with this next cycle.

Keeping everything crossed for you hun!!!!


----------



## rubyloo

goodness - been soooooooooo long since i came on here. will take a little while to catch up so please bear with me!

great to see so many pregnant ladies on here. such wonderful news all round. late pregnancy was manic for me; worked up until wk 37 and it was very, very busy so i was massively relieved to finish. i was due on the 18th Dec but my beautiful daughter made her appearance a wk later at 00:15hrs on Christmas morning....:happydance:....she was 8lbs 6oz which i'm told is a fair weight for a first baby!

for those interested i continued with accu during the 1st trimester in an attempt to deal with pretty awful morning sickness - and i had a couple of sessions at the end too.


----------



## brillbride

congrats rubyloo on the gorgeous new baby girl.....thanks for info on accupuncture..... xxx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Congrats rubyloo - great news. Hope you and baby are well


----------



## jojo-m

Hi everyone sorry posted on wrong thread but wanted to say congrats to those with bfp's and hope others still waiting get theirs soon! 

Abi and Glitter do you still come on here? How are you both? X


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls, apologies I've not been on here in forever! Firstly I just want to say congratulations to all the tcm pregnant ladies! It's the most amazing thing being able to come back on here and see so many bfp's! My tcm baby was born on 2nd October 2010 after a horrendous 15 hour labour! Totally worth it though! I'm now ttc no 2. I'm not mad just figured it took awhile the first time round and probably will this time too! I had thought the pregnancy might have sorted out my late ovulation but no such luck still ovulating on cd 20 in a 28 day cycle. I'm going to try soy isoflavones the next two months and see if it brings ovulation forward...if not I'll be straight on the phone to Cathy and getting the acupuncture and herbs again. I also kept up the acupuncture during the first trimester as Cathy told me it can prevent miscarriage and keep the pregnancy strong. Good luck to all the other ttc'ers on here! Will be popping back in and out to see how everyone is getting on! xoxo


----------



## bernina

Congrats Jen and best of luck ttc #2!!!!


----------



## Jen1802

Thanks Bernina. You don't have much longer to go! Are you getting nervous yet? I think by the time I was 36 weeks I was just ridiculously fed up and wanted her out already! lol. xo


----------



## bernina

Yeah, won't be long now for sure. Dilated 1-2 cm and 50% effaced at 36 wk check up, although I know that doesn't really mean too much, just that body is getting in gear but could still be the full 4 weeks away. 

That is exactly how I feel. As much as I realize it would be best for her to stay put until 39 or 40 weeks I just can't wait to meet her and am also really starting to feel the effects of the pregnancy. Swollen and very sore feet, hard to get comfy in bed, hard to get out of bed, achey, etc. But honestly I'm not complaining (well not too much!), I'm cherishing every minute of it, but am definitely just ready to have little one in my arms!!


----------



## Jen1802

I know its so worth it when you see their face for the first time plus I think if you've had a difficult ttc journey like most of us here then it just makes it even more special. Right well there was another reason for me posting here this evening! I went online as I was thinking of buying the tablets I had been given by my tcm practitioner...I suspect the herbs she gave me were more important but figured buying some Jin Kui Shen Qi Wan for pre ovulation and some nuan gong yun zi wan for after ovulation couldn't do any harm...BUT when I went onto the chinese herb shop.co.uk there was big heading saying that from the 1st May you will basically not be able to buy any herbs from retailers...now I'm really confused! Does this mean if I go back to my tcm practitioner she won't be able to prescribe me any herbs!!! I'm really, really upset by this as I know I got my bfp from the herbs and acupuncture!! What if I can't get any of the herbs ever again??? Maybe I'll never get another bfp and I know its the same for 1000's of women out there and also 1000's of men with sperm issues!!! This is ridiculous!


----------



## holls147

Jen1802 said:


> I know its so worth it when you see their face for the first time plus I think if you've had a difficult ttc journey like most of us here then it just makes it even more special. Right well there was another reason for me posting here this evening! I went online as I was thinking of buying the tablets I had been given by my tcm practitioner...I suspect the herbs she gave me were more important but figured buying some Jin Kui Shen Qi Wan for pre ovulation and some nuan gong yun zi wan for after ovulation couldn't do any harm...BUT when I went onto the chinese herb shop.co.uk there was big heading saying that from the 1st May you will basically not be able to buy any herbs from retailers...now I'm really confused! Does this mean if I go back to my tcm practitioner she won't be able to prescribe me any herbs!!! I'm really, really upset by this as I know I got my bfp from the herbs and acupuncture!! What if I can't get any of the herbs ever again??? Maybe I'll never get another bfp and I know its the same for 1000's of women out there and also 1000's of men with sperm issues!!! This is ridiculous!

Hi Jen,

How long were TTC when you got your bfp? How long were you using acupuncture and herbs? I just started acu last week, they gave me herbs as well, but I've been to scared to try them :wacko: I should just buck and do it! I'm an unexplained case so far, good uterus, great hubby sa, regular cycles and ovulation :shrug: I hope acupuncture can help me conceive, even if it helps me sleep it will be worth it. Just wondering how many session before I start feeling some changes..


----------



## Jen1802

Hey Holls after I had acu the first time the very next day I started to feel twinges in my ovaries whereas usually I wouldn't have felt anything! Take the herbs as well, I posted on the soy iso thread earlier that the herbs and acupuncture can both work separately but it takes longer for them to work whereas when you do both together it accelerates everything! It took me 6 weeks of taking the herbs and having a weekly acu session before I got my bfp....I had been trying for 8 months and it was cycle 9 I finally got my bfp! Did your practitioner tell you what they thought was wrong at all ie kidney deficiency etc! I'm so glad the soy iso is working for you but I want it to bring forward my ovulation...not make it stronger. I really hope it does that for me as I am ovulating and there is no issues with that but its just too late in the month. I only have an 8 day luteal phase and that is totally not long enough for implantation to take effect. If the soy doesn't bring forward ovulation for me then I'm just going to have go back to my tcm practitioner. I was going to give it two cycles but I'm too flipping impatient so I will be contacting my tcm practitioner if the witch arrives this month! Fx'd she stays away for both of us!! xoxo


----------



## jojo-m

Jen I ovulated late in my cycle and soy iso brought it forward but only by a day but got a little extra on luteal phase, it was that extra time that did the trick. 120mg days 2-6 got me my bfp after 19 months ttc 

Good luck with the acu ladies x


----------



## Jen1802

Thanks Jo, I'm hoping and praying it works for me!! How long was you luteal phase? I was taking b vits before and I managed to get my luteal phase up to 10 days on that but still no bfp. I'm contemplating taking vit b complex again after ovulation to see if it does the trick. I kept taking that all through the acu and herbs. Mmm not sure. Maybe I should just do one thing at a time...will maybe just stick with the soy and see how that goes. XOX


----------



## jojo-m

I had between 9 and 1o days LP got it to 12 with b vits but each month it lowered back down one day til to 9 so stopped those. The soy worked much better. Had a month on days 3-6 but not much happened with late ov and LP but 2-6 made day earlier and obviously longer LP since I got bfp ;-)

Not hurt to give it a go! You may find you get caught quickly this time anyway, lots of people do after one sucessful pg x


----------



## bernina

Jen1802 said:


> I know its so worth it when you see their face for the first time plus I think if you've had a difficult ttc journey like most of us here then it just makes it even more special. Right well there was another reason for me posting here this evening! I went online as I was thinking of buying the tablets I had been given by my tcm practitioner...I suspect the herbs she gave me were more important but figured buying some Jin Kui Shen Qi Wan for pre ovulation and some nuan gong yun zi wan for after ovulation couldn't do any harm...BUT when I went onto the chinese herb shop.co.uk there was big heading saying that from the 1st May you will basically not be able to buy any herbs from retailers...now I'm really confused! Does this mean if I go back to my tcm practitioner she won't be able to prescribe me any herbs!!! I'm really, really upset by this as I know I got my bfp from the herbs and acupuncture!! What if I can't get any of the herbs ever again??? Maybe I'll never get another bfp and I know its the same for 1000's of women out there and also 1000's of men with sperm issues!!! This is ridiculous!

Jen, I've just read up on this and am absolutely shocked and outraged that this could happen in the UK!!!! I have to believe that somehow this will get either overturned or it will get hung up in he court system for so long that it essentially will never go into effect. At least I hope that's the case, that's what happens a lot of times here in the US. If it does go through though and is enforced, could you order from a US or Asian supplier to your personal address? I'm guessing many, especially in the Chinese population, will find a way around this. 

Just shocking what legislators will waste their time (and taxpayer dollars) on.


----------



## Jen1802

I know Bernina, I was furious when I seen it, it has totally made up my mind to go back to my tcm practitioner if there is no improvement after this cycle! I totally hope you are right and that it does just get tied up in so much legistlation their heads are spinning! I think there is a petition on line and I'm going to go sign it now!! I'm hoping you're right Jo and I fall pregnant quite quickly. That was mine and dh's thinking behind trying again so quickly after the first one, I just figured if there was chance of falling pregnant quickly and not having to go through the whole stress of the last time then I'm definitely going for it! I'm not going to bother with the b vits this time as I don't think there is anything wrong with the last part of my cycle I just take too long to ovulate! If it hasn't done anything this cycle tho I'll be heading back to Cathy! Day 14 for me will be Friday and so far there isn't much sign of ovulating any sooner, cd 24 will be next Thursday and af is due on 1st April...here's hoping she stays away!! xoxo


----------



## auntySmeghead

This has got me really worried. I got my first BFP last year with acupuncture and chinese medicine (m/c at 9 weeks) I've tried acupuncture without herbal medicine and it hasnt worked so I've just started having the herbs again. I dont know what we'll do if they ban them as I think its what made the difference and this is our only hope. Its the only thing that has ever worked. :shrug:


----------



## holls147

Maybe you can buy them online if you remember what they were called?


----------



## Jen1802

auntySmeghead said:


> This has got me really worried. I got my first BFP last year with acupuncture and chinese medicine (m/c at 9 weeks) I've tried acupuncture without herbal medicine and it hasnt worked so I've just started having the herbs again. I dont know what we'll do if they ban them as I think its what made the difference and this is our only hope. Its the only thing that has ever worked. :shrug:

Well I just got my 2nd bfp with acu, herbs and poss soy iso too! I suspect what will happen is they will only allow licenced practitioners to prescribe them. That's the only thing I can think will happen as previously you could order them offline yourself. Well at least that's what I hope will happen!! xoxo


----------



## auntySmeghead

I asked my acu lady and she says its true and it does affect the pills I take :wacko: Mananged to get a couple months supply from the internet and will buy what she has left but after that I dont know what we will do. I can't believe this law is coming in. The NHS wont let us have any treatment as my husband has a daughter and now the only other option we have is TCM. They are taking away hope from so many couples. 
Jen congratulations on your second BFP. Did you need to have treamtnet very long? I got pregnant after 3 months of acupuncture and 2 months of herbal pills but I dont think my body was quite ready as I miscarried.


----------



## jojo-m

Jen congratulations!!!!!!! told you it wouldnt take long this time, bet your both over the moon yay!!!!! happy & healthy pregnancy to you xx


----------



## Jen1802

auntySmeghead said:


> I asked my acu lady and she says its true and it does affect the pills I take :wacko: Mananged to get a couple months supply from the internet and will buy what she has left but after that I dont know what we will do. I can't believe this law is coming in. The NHS wont let us have any treatment as my husband has a daughter and now the only other option we have is TCM. They are taking away hope from so many couples.
> Jen congratulations on your second BFP. Did you need to have treamtnet very long? I got pregnant after 3 months of acupuncture and 2 months of herbal pills but I dont think my body was quite ready as I miscarried.

No I only had 3 sessions before getting my bfp and 6 the first time round. Does your practitioner make up her own herbs at all? My practitioner always gave me herbs in powder form to make up into a tea as well as the pills. I was hoping it would only affect the pills. This is fucking ridiculous, excuse the language but what a joke! It completely changes couples lives and now the fucking government is saying that people cannot be prescribed this any longer! OMG I'm so fucking mad right now its unbelievable! Where is that petition again...I'm going to make up about forty names and stick them on! Unbelievable! Aunty I hope you get your bfp before you run out of the pills, I was chatting to my practitioner today and she said that after a miscarriage it can take two cycles before its recommended to fall pregnant again. Good luck and let me know how you get on!!! xoxo


----------



## Jen1802

jojo-m said:


> Jen congratulations!!!!!!! told you it wouldnt take long this time, bet your both over the moon yay!!!!! happy & healthy pregnancy to you xx

Thanks Jojo! Can't believe it happened so quickly this time round! Only 3 weeks of acupuncture and herbs and I got my bfp, that was half the time it took last time! I love my practitioner! I told her I would be back if I thought it looked like I was going to go overdue again as the induction was a bad experience for me! So much prefer the idea of spontaneous labour! xoxo


----------



## jojo-m

I went a week early with my first and 6 days over with second so nothing to say you would need induction this time! Btw my labour and delivery were a thousand times easier 2nd time so hope same happens for you! 

Government might ban herbs but I'm sure practioners will have stock piled in advance and will be willing to give them! It really is stupid, a qualified practioners should be allowed to prescribe them tho Internet sales been banned are not fully a bad idea! Hope you ladies get your bfp's asap! X


----------



## auntySmeghead

Jen I just had tablets. Never tried the tea, dont know if thats a good thing, I've heard its pretty grim :haha:
My acu lady said she hasnt stocked many of the tablets I take as she didnt know whether anyone would need them (I had a break from trying for about 10 months after my miscarriage) but she's got £5K worth of other types of pills!!! She stocked up! 
I got at least 2 months supply on the internet and will buy what she has left so hopefully will have enough to get a BFP.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi Everyone!

I'd like to join your group if I may. I have PCOS and I'm currently seeing a fertility specialist as well as going for my 3rd session of acupuncture. I love it so far. Hoping both TCM and western medicine can help us conceive soon as I'm about to turn 31. Any advice you all can give me would be greatly received. Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## fitzy79

Hi Turbo, this thread has been very quiet recently. Most of the earlier members have had babies or are pregnant at this stage(I'm probably the exception along with a couple of others). Guess that speaks for itself in terms of how successful TCM actually was/is for TTC! I am back with my practitioner following a very tough year which won't go into here but feel free to stop by my journal for an update. I have PCOS and VERY irregular cycles but since a miscarriage following IVF in April I had a 42 day cycle following acu and herbs and now am approaching ovulation on 2nd cycle since mis..I reckon I'll be having a 32-34 day cycle this time...good going for me!! Anyhoo please feel free to ask any questions and who knows, maybe some of the success stories will be along to give you some advice!!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Thanks Fitzy! The fact that everyone is pregnant gives me hope. I'm so sorry for your loss =( Hopefully soon you'll get your little one. I definitely know how hard it is as I've had 1 mc a very long time ago and it was enough to make me not want to try for a while. Good luck to you and everyone else!


----------



## fitzy79

Thanks Turbo, I've actually had two mc's at this stage so am trying to strengthen my body with the acu and herbs before I try again. My acupuncturist wants me to get at least one more period before I try again so am actually going to heed his advice completely!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I totally understand. I keep trying to convince myself that I'm preparing my body, but the truth is I want a baby yesterday. Acupuncture every 2 weeks isn't going to help me relax as much as I need to. I'm sure once my cycles are predictable (if ever =( ) we'll schedule Acu around ovulation. I'll be stalking your journal!


----------



## Mommyagain

Hello ladies. I hate to just butt in here but I stumbled across this thread and I'm in need of some others thoughts. I have been ttc for a year now. I have done three clomid cycles with no resulting ovulation. I'm currently on cd42 and waiting on af so I can start my fourth clomid cycle. (I'm taking provera to bring on af)

Out of desperation last week I made my first appt with an acupuncturist this past Monday. He did a 20 min session and gave me crampbark and false unicorn to take 40 drops three times a day. I also went yesterday andhad a 20 min accupuncture spot and they took pics of my tounge. I go back Friday and they said they would know by my tounge pics what other herbs I needed. So I will have another acupuncture spot and get more herbs Friday. They also will be showing me breathing exercises and a few yoga moves as well. (my clomid dose is 150mg on cd5-9)

Is there hope in this regiment. I have gotten a lot of negative feedback. But I'm feeling like I'm willing to try anything at this point. I hate to get my hopes up again.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi mommyagain. Acupuncture is really good for ttc. If you Google it there are a lot of success stories. However it sounds to me like you need to try a different acupuncturist. She should be able to look at your tongue and tell for herself what your treatment should be. There's some degree of intuition and experience they should be able to fall on and seems yours isn't quite there. Mine spends at least an hour with me every time and my initial consultation was about an hour n a half. She went over my whole health history to get a feel for my treatment plan and she outlined an eating plan for me. Good luck hun.


----------



## Mommyagain

He looked my tounge over during my first appt. He told me several things about my sleeping habits, health, and even that I have vivid dreams. I thought this was crazy...but was all true. They took the tounge pic at my second appt. For him to look over again and I assume for his files. I hope he knows what he's doing. :) I'm ready for a BFP.

How long do your acupuncture treatments last and where do they place the needles? Mine last about 20 min. and they put needles in my feet, hands, forehead, and the top of my head. I go tomorrow for more herbs.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Sounds great! I think the biggest part of acupuncture is believing and allowing the treatment to work on you. If you have doubts then your body won't believe and fix itself. A really big part of it is "whole body" and includes your diet and sleeping patterns. Mine usually last about 30 minutes consultation, 10 minutes placing needles, and 20 - 30 minutes restful meditating with the needles in. I get needles everywhere from the top of my head to toe and she explains to me each placement and what its for. Helps me concentrate on healing those areas. I recommend just relaxing and not doubting it so much. Allow the treatment to do what its meant to do. Good luck sweetie.


----------



## Mommyagain

Thank you so much for your input!! :) I'm working on relaxing and not worrying so much. Sometimes I feel really good about it then I swing to the other side and stress it won't work for me. Well see. :)


----------



## honeymomma

hi! just wanted to jump in here and say that i just started TCM 2 days ago, though i haven't gone for acupuncture yet. my chinese doctor says i need to wait til my period is over before i can get it. in the meantime, i'm drinking what literally looks, smells, and tastes like a witches brew for the next 7 days. it's terrible, but if it will bring on my bfp then i will force it down!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Welcome HoneyMomma. Its funny the things we do to make babies. I haven't started with the teas yet since we are working on my cycles, but I hear it is awful. Good luck with everything. With TCM I'm sure you'll get your bfp soon!


----------



## honeymomma

Posting the ingredients of my TCM tonic for anyone that's interested to see what's in these herbal teas.

My TCM TTC tonic


----------



## Chiclady

Hi everyone - I'm popping in because I have my second acupuncture session tomorrow evening. I love my practitioner so I'm feeling very optimistic! I have been TTC#2 for 10 months (with a suspected ectopic back in December). I was treated with methotrexate and have had different cycles since then. I was on the pill for about 10 years before my DS#1 and then since him until TTC. I got pregnant with #1 the first month off the pill (yes, I hate me now too). 

I have had my CD3 bloodwork and I have slightly elevated FSH with an 8.6, but everything else is well within the normal limits. I had an HSG yesterday and everything is clear so that's been a really positive thing. I typically ovulate around day 17-19 with a typical 11 day LP but recently I started the B Vitamins and my LP was 14 days last month. :) Here's to progress!

My first session with my acupuncture was Saturday on CD8 and she was really great. She noticed immediately that I have a blood deficiency and a kidney yin deficiency. She prescribed me "Mobilize Essence" herbs. I had needles on my forehead, ears, hands, and feet. It was interesting that as soon as the needles were in, I had an itching sensation in my left foot. Apparently, it's a histamine reaction that indicates that something is working. Then on Sunday, I felt TERRIBLE. Honestly, I don't know if it was at all related to the acu, but it was interesting. I hope it had something to do with things working down there. 

I'll keep you all posted about it!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Great to hear you like it! Good luck with your next treatment! Baby dust!


----------



## Chiclady

Hey everyone - 

I had my treatment last night and it went really well. She gave me another tonic to drink this time, instead of in capsules. That was a little tough to get down this morning. Blech! 

It was really wonderful to sit and just relax with the needles in. I had them in my forehead, ears, right wrist, left hand, left elbow, all down my left leg and in both feet. This time, I was able to feel tingly sensations almost immediately when she put them in. She said that was a good sign because I'm nearing ovulation and it tends to draw blood to the abdomen so the surface of our skin can be more tingly during that period of time. 

On the down side, she told me that I should give up eating dairy more than 2-3 times a week. I'm going to have a tough time with that one, but I'm going to do it. I also am not supposed to eat foods that are cooler than room temperature. This is apparently because I have low qi and it causes me too much energy to break down the foods and bring them up to body temperature.


----------



## PoppyPainting

hi everyone, i've been stalking this thread for months. i had 5 or 6 sessions of accupuncture in jan/ feb this year but stopped going coz i couldn't see what the accupuncture lady was trying to achieve and it was really expensive. but after a failed 1st go at iui a friend suggested we try accupuncture again to increase our chances 2nd time round. i've had one sesh with the guy the friend reccomended & enjoyed it. also i got the book which has been recomended on here a million times 'the infertility cure'by randine lewis and when i read i could see exactly what the original acc lady was trying to achieve and it all fell into place. i too have low qi and have been told to not eat cold stuff, no bananas because they clog your system up and a whole bunch of other stuff. here's hoping tcm works for us all!!


----------



## Hidromom

So GLAD I found this thread. I'm hoping to find someone that can relate to my story or who can give me some feedback. Thank you all for your input. I will continue to post my progress with hopes of one day writing a success story :winkwink:


Hi Ladies,

Glad to know there are forums like this. I finally found someone else who is or has experienced "strange pains" in the ovary area after acupuncture. 

After years of irregular menstrual cycles (amenorrhea), a pituitary tumor diagnosis, provera, birth control, and consumption of many other drugs to induce my period, I decided to try acupuncture & Chinese medicine. One of my relatives highly recommended it. After weeks of debating it, I thought, its worth a shot

Keep in mind; this is all new to me, but strangely FASCINATING! Im angry with myself for not discovering this sooner! Moreover, for that, Ive decided to join the baby bump forum. I plan to start a blog soon, so Ill post that as soon as I have it running. There arent a lot acupuncture success stories or blogs available for us struggling with these types of issues, so Ill make sure to start one.

I've had three acupuncture sessions so far. The first session was extremely relaxing. So relaxing, I passed out during the session haha. I purchased the raw herbs at my doctors recommendation. He said the herbs were necessary. As far as how long I have to take the herbs? It depends. It depends on everyone. In my case, it can take up to 6 months. I've been taking the herbal teas for almost two weeks. 

My second session was a bit more painful. I want to think it's because the "area" is responding or is "awakening" from being dormant. Keep in mind; I haven't had a period in over THREE years. Yes, 3. For the first time in more than three years, I felt SOMETHING. CRAMPS! Yes, menstrual cramps!!! I never in my life thought cramps would bring me so much joy.

The cramps continued through the first week of taking the herbal medicine. I also experienced lower back pain (lower right side). Im guessing its my kidney or liver. The doctor said it was also a good sign. There are areas in my body that have been dormant or clogged for years. Energy and blood flow have not been able to pass through these areas. The acupuncture is stimulating the blood flow causing me to feel these somewhat painful symptoms. 

I havent been getting the cramps as bad. The back pain comes and goes. Im about to start my third week of herbal tea, and my fourth session with the acupuncturist. Im crossing my fingers and being as patient as possible in hopes of ovulating and regaining my period naturally. Obviously, my ultimate goal is to conceive.

Ladies, I hope this information is helpful. Im on the same boat as many of you. Lets be positive and hope for the best. Please respond and email me any questions.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I'm so glad to have some gals to share my acu stories and questions with. I've been going for about 2 months and I have sessions every Saturday. It has worked wonders for me. I believe she is balancing my cycle and I too am glad to have had a period with actual cramps (partially due to provera, but I already knew it was coming due to cramping).

My update: I am 9dpo (I believe since I've had successive opks, but didn't test the night I believe I surged. The following day it was totally neg again). I had ovulation bleeding cd18 through 3dpo and then I had brown blood (tmi sorry) on 6dpo. I'm going thru the waiting frustrations and hoping that the 6dpo _spotting_ was implantation. Otherwise I have no clue. Either way, I feel like acu is helping me with everything, although my doc has me on Synthroid for my thyroid also. Only reason I think the Synthroid isn't what's helping is because I've been on it before and not had good results like this.

Excuse my ramble, but welcome! Glad to have you here! Baby dust!


----------



## fitzy79

Glad to see this thread has been resurrected by a whole new crowd of TCM'ers...I wish you all as much luck and babydust as I can possibly throw your way.

I was part of the TCM community on this thread last year and many of those girls have gone on to have successful pregnancies. My story is complicated but there is a link to my journal in signature so won't go into detail here. After many ups and downs I am back with my original Chinese practitioner and am working on bringing a bit of balance back into my body after a year of medicated cycles and a lot of emotional turmoil. I've been having weekly sessions since the end of April and definitely feel much stronger physically and emotionally although my cycles are still very long. 

Anyway, I think TCM can only help on the journey to conceiving a baby. I'll def keep checking in on all you girls!


----------



## PoppyPainting

hi ladies,. are all of us feeling more balanced after some acu sessions? it sounds like it. i would love to be involved in a thread where everyone is being really supportive of each other. :hugs: to all. we are all in the same boat really tho we got here by different means...

i have read and heard from my acu practicioners that once your body is truly balanced period cramps are supposed to no longer happen- which sounds like a benefit!! but things can feel worse before they feel better because the systems in your body need to start moving and the energy flowing once the obstructions are removed.

... i had a hard time trying to cut back on dairy too. i have found that soya milk isn't so bad if you have it on museli -which i'm eatting coz it has nuts in to boost my omega3. but its minging in coffee!!


----------



## Lulu 07

Hello Ladies!!

I'm new to this site and I'm so glad I found this thread!

About me~ My DH and I have been TTC for 2.5 years with no success. All our tests have come back really good so we were diagnosed with unexplained infertility. i have tried about 5 rounds of clomid and did 2 IUI's which didn't work. My cycles are normal 28 day cycles and I ovulate regularly and even feel my ovulation. I also check my BBT which confirms my ov. The only thing that I would say is wrong with my cycles is my really bad pms. I recently started searching acupuncture and decided to give it a try. I have gotten only one session so far and I can't wait for the next one on monday. I really love my acupuncturist. he has great success stories and specializes in infertility. I found 65 reviews on him and every single one gave him 5 stars. 

Treatment~ He is doing the acupuncture along with herbs (in capsule form) and put me on a strict diet. I cannot have any red meat, garlic, and absolutely no dairy at all. he says even one bite of dairy will screw up my body during this treatment. Everything I eat or drink has to be at room temperature or hotter. My meals have to be 60% raw veggies, 20% carbs, and the other 20% could be the chicken, fish, turkey, etc... I can't have coffee or any type of tea (only red rasberry leaf tea is ok to drink). I also have to keep my feet warm at all times.

Sorry for the long message but I came here to support and be supported by wonderful ladies like you going through the same experience with acupuncture. I hope we can all help and learn from each other.

Baby Dust to All!!


----------



## Lulu 07

Where is everyone? :(


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I'm still here. Haven't had much to report. Had another treatment on Saturday and she fixed my nightmares and night sweats. Now I'm on teapills for the hormone imbalance that was causing problems. I still swear I have a faint line on my hcg test, so I'm just riding out the week to see if it changes. I don't have another appt with the gyno until 8/19 and my fs is waiting for my thyroid to get balanced. Wbu?


----------



## Hidromom

Hi Lulu,

You're not alone dear! Hang in there. Stick to what your doc is telling you. You can only benefit from it. I'm trying to be patient myself. 

I'm switching doctors myself. I REALLY wanted to like my doctor, but he stresses me out. Yes, unreal right? That's the last thing we need! He caters to a lot of celebrities and people in the entertainment industry so he's used to people blowing the bucks at this office. He's rude, nothing else I can say. What surprises me, is that he has a 5-star rating on local websites. I just got my insurance breakdown and I feel RIPPED OFF. 

Ladies, can I ask how much you're paying for your acupuncture sessions and medicine? This guys is charging my insurance $200 per session and wanted to charge me $600 for 28 days of treatment! All that plus his crappy attitude. No thanks! I obtained the herbs from a different source for MUCH cheaper. What a shame. I feel like I just visited a western doctor.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

WOW Hidromom! I only pay $60 a session for mine. The first was $90. She does a bundle package of 10 for $400. It all gets billed to my insurance though which is nice. I just pay my copay. Maybe you should try finding a female acupuncturist. When dealing with women's issues its better to have someone who knows what you are going through. All of my docs are women - fs, gyno, and acu. I really feel as though I have a winning team.


----------



## Lulu 07

Thanks for the support ladies!! 

TurboTurtle~ I really pray that turns into a really strong :bfp: . when doyou plan on testing again? [-o&lt;

Hidromom~ Thanks!! I'm sorry you're having a bad experience with your acupuncturist. I would say look around for others while you're still going to this guy. This whole thing is supposed to be relaxing not adding to the stress that we already have TTC. That's also pretty expensive, the guy I go to charges $85 dollars per session and $30 for herbs which last me 10 days. Mine is even still on the pricey side but I pay the money happily because I'm really comfortable with him and he's such a sweet guy. He explained things to me that my fs failed to explain properly. I really hope you find someone that you're comfortable with and has really good ratings as well!! :hug:


----------



## Lulu 07

Forgot to mention that I had my 2nd acupuncture appointment yesterday. Only the location of the needles on my abdomen changed a little since I'm post ovulation right now (6dpo) but everything else (herbs and diet) is still the same. i'm really excited to see what this af is going to be like in terms of pms because I usually get really bad pain the first two days and the flow is not consistent (sorry tmi).


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Lulu - Thanks for the support. I will likely test everyday until I run out, lol. But I won't know for sure till I have my next appt. I'm weary of getting excited. I'm betting you'll have fewer symptoms this time around. I know I did. I was expecting to have a horrible period with Provera after 18 months not having one, but it was very manageable. No cramps really and very light compared to what I expected. Normally I have to take time off work and I didn't this time. (TMI) My acu'ist was able to stop the bleeding when she found out I had bled for ten days on provera. Its so nice feeling like you have someone who can help you control this craziness finally. Full faith in my Acu'ist!! Gl this treatment hun! Hope it helps you with a nice eggy and relaxation to catch it!


----------



## Lulu 07

TurboTurtle~ Good Luck to you too! Keep us posted on how your tests go!! FX'd for you :)


----------



## Chiclady

Hi girls - I paid $110 the first visit and then $85 every visit after that. Then I get herbs every visit on top of that.


----------



## fitzy79

Hi girls, just wanted to give you all some hope and to vouch for the benefits of TCM. I got my miracle BFP on Saturday after a verrrryyyyy long journey (26 months) with a HUGE amounts of downs(and very few ups!:wacko:). I was really fighting the odds but credit my wonderful acupuncturist with bringing the necessary balance into my body to help me conceive naturally (something I thought would never happen). Now I have to pray that it's third time lucky and I hold on to my miracle baby. I'll be seeing my acu tomorrow for treatment (not on stomach) in order to ensure necessary energies are all kept in balance!

Keep believing ladies..I'm proof that anything is possible!!


----------



## PoppyPainting

fitzy79 said:


> Hi girls, just wanted to give you all some hope and to vouch for the benefits of TCM. I got my miracle BFP on Saturday after a verrrryyyyy long journey (26 months) with a HUGE amounts of downs(and very few ups!:wacko:). I was really fighting the odds but credit my wonderful acupuncturist with bringing the necessary balance into my body to help me conceive naturally (something I thought would never happen). Now I have to pray that it's third time lucky and I hold on to my miracle baby. I'll be seeing my acu tomorrow for treatment (not on stomach) in order to ensure necessary energies are all kept in balance!
> 
> Keep believing ladies..I'm proof that anything is possible!!

Wow, what wonderful news Massive Congratulations. :happydance:
I've read a bit of your threads and know you've been through the mill so fingers crossedc that it all works out this time for you. will you carry on going to acc? i heard it can stabilise your hormones and help a pregnancy stick?


----------



## TurboTurtle80

fitzy79 said:


> Hi girls, just wanted to give you all some hope and to vouch for the benefits of TCM. I got my miracle BFP on Saturday after a verrrryyyyy long journey (26 months) with a HUGE amounts of downs(and very few ups!:wacko:). I was really fighting the odds but credit my wonderful acupuncturist with bringing the necessary balance into my body to help me conceive naturally (something I thought would never happen). Now I have to pray that it's third time lucky and I hold on to my miracle baby. I'll be seeing my acu tomorrow for treatment (not on stomach) in order to ensure necessary energies are all kept in balance!
> 
> Keep believing ladies..I'm proof that anything is possible!!

Oh my goodness CONGRATULATIONS fitzy!! I'm so very excited for you. I'm sure your acu'ist will help tons. Hang on lil baby! Good luck sweetie!

You are the final original gal on this thread, right? Looks like everyone else is pregnant or a mom. TCM is truly exciting and works wonders.


----------



## Lulu 07

CONGRATS Fitzy!!!! I'm really happy for you and I pray it's a really sticky bean this time!! :wohoo:

Keep us posted on how things go!!


----------



## fitzy79

Am definitely going to keep seeing my acu for weekly sessions for as long as he deems necessary.

Yes, I think I'm he final original who's still on BabyandBump anyway. Actually Reba(one of the girls) just gave birth to her little son Matthew on Saturday. I think one of the other girl's Jen is actually pregnant on numver 2!!


----------



## Coley1974

Hope you ladies don't mind me joining in the conversation... 

I just found this thread while surfing around yesterday. I post on another TTC board, but there's not much TCM chat there...

My name is Nikki & I'm on CD 10 of my 30th cycle TTC our first. I went the whole OB/GYN route in the beginning. All of my b/w was "stellar" and DH's came back good as well. We did Clomid, even though I had no trouble O'ing on my own, which didn't work. 

An HSG revealed a blocked right tube before I moved on to an RE. He performed a lap surgery which unblocked my right tube, untangled my left tube and removed a very slight bit of endo, both of which I knew nothing about. 3 IUI's later and no BFP, RE busted out those three letters... IVF. 

DH and I decided to take an RE/MA break from things and just chill a bit. I went off all the meds (progesterone, etc) and went natural. Another TTC friend recommended Randine Lewis' book since I'm such a die hard BBT'er.

After reading it... everything seemed to click into place. I'd been struggling with some serious digestive issues for about 5 years or so that no doctor had been able to sort out. I finally called the TCM Dr. down the road and made an appt.

Come to find out, she's FAB! She's actually FROM China, was the Chief Dr. in Shanghai with almost 30 years of experience and a TON of Chinese patients, which is always a good sign. After a lengthy chat about my issues, she assured me that she has treated many women for fertility and ALL have been resolved successfully. Now that's a success rate I've never heard from a single RE! :thumbup:

She immediately gave me an acupuncture session that same day and sent me home with a bag full of raw herbs focused on my digestion with instructions on how to prepare and take them. By my 2nd session a few days later, my bloating, cramping, diarrhea and stomach pains were gone. We spent the remaining 2 weeks of that cycle focused solely on my digestion and restoring harmony to my tummy. 

Once I began a new cycle, she turned her focus to fertility. My AF was completely different. I used to get really bad "bearing down" cramps, the blood was _dark _*dark *maroon and would literally just pour out of me when I would sit down on the potty. My 1st AF on TCM, I had none of the cramps, the blood was bright red almost hot pink and I couldn't get it to pour out even while bearing down *HARD*. 

My temps were so much more stable and fluid... The fluctuations were so small, not at all like they were before. It truly had me thinking that I was gonna get my BFP. Sadly not... but a BFP on the 1st full cycle of TCM...? That's a bit much to hope for, I think. 

So, I'm on my 2nd full TCM cycle. I'm really hoping this will be my lucky month and am so glad I found this thread where I can talk to lots of other ladies who are treading the same path I am... :happydance:

Hope I didn't ramble on too long... :winkwink:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Welcome Coley1974 :wave:

Isn't TCM wonderful?! I've heard a rumor the average for BFP with TCM is 3 cycles. Hopefully we can pull that off, right? I'm starting my second cycle as well, but I'm having a very hard time with hormones due to my PCOS. I have a feeling we'll need a few cycles to calm me down. Good luck this cycle!


----------



## PoppyPainting

wow that all sounds really positive coley! & welcome alond.
i had my 2nd acu appt today with the new bloke. i had needles in my lower left leg, and right foot and wrist. one in my right leg gave me a hell of an electric shock! i also had 2 one each side of my nec. then he took the neddles out and did some acupressure on my back which was a bit rough and he stuck 4 more needles in my lower back. the back stuckk felt a bit umcomfortable at the time, but now since i've come home i feel brill! i have metal rods and screws in my back from an op a few years back so most of my back muscles don't really move but he's loosened me up loads!:happydance: he also recommended i google debra betts the essential guide to acc - which is worth a look i think i just had a quick glance so far. 
only thing is he told me to look at the dietry advice for yin deficiency, and according to the randine lewis book i fit all the description of kidney yang deficient..wierd?!


----------



## Coley1974

Thanks for the warm welcome!!! :D

After reading the book, I was pretty sure I was Spleen Qi deficient and sure enough, that's what my Dr. said! She told me no ice cream (too cold) watch my sugar, flour, etc... All of which is fairly easy for me because I can't handle lactose, DH and I both have gluten sensitivities and too much sugar sends my tummy into turmoil. I swear... it's like I was *MEANT *to do this! LOL!!

If I'm Pre-O, she has me lay on my back. I get a needle in the crown of my head, three along my hair line, one in the fleshy back of the hand bit between the thumb and index finger, about 8 or so in my lower tummy, and two in each leg. After I've O'd, she has me lay on my stomach. Then I get like 25 needles total... Like 5 or 6 in my head, a bunch in my back and 4 in my legs again. I always get the heat lamp & stim machine too.

I told her before, I could never imagine how people could fall asleep with all these needles in their skin, but now... I don't know how you COULDN'T! It's so relaxing... I told DH that this is the most wonderful thing I've ever decided to do. I have a scheduled one hour nap once a week... I mean, how cool is that?!? LOL!!

The thing I'm happiest about is the fact that I feel so "zen" and optimistic. After all this time, optimism was something that was in short supply. Not only am I doing the acupuncture & herbs, but I do Fertility yoga (tailored for each phase of the cycle) every day and I listen to a Fertility meditation program every night before bed. 

Turbo - Fingers, toes and eyeballs crossed that we prove that 3 month window to be true!!!


----------



## Lulu 07

Welcome Coley!! I'm glad you're having such a positive experience with TCM. I've only had 2 sessions so far but I love it.

I can't wait until we all have our BFP's just like the original group on this thread [-o&lt;

As for me, the only things that are different are the few cramps that I have been getting the past 2 days and a second rise in BBT since yesterday. It was originally at 97.3 pre-ovulation and then went up to 97.9 post ovulation and stayed at exactly that for 5 days and then yesterday and today it's up again at 98.2. So this tells me that acupuncture is doing something different because it's a different temperature pattern than the ones I normally have. Also, Last night I had this really weird vivid dream but it was all about sexual things and I don't normally have dreams like that. I think it could be due to a progesterone rise that might have caused that BBT rise as well.


----------



## Coley1974

Lulu 07 said:


> I can't wait until we all have our BFP's just like the original group on this thread

Amen to that!! I just finished wrapping up Fitzy's journal since I noticed she *JUST *got her BFP naturally using TCM. :happydance: It's super encouraging!!

I can relate to the temp thing... While I've always had clear shifts and my Post O temps stay above coverline, they did tend to do a bit of up and down. But the TCM seems to have given me a totally different looking pattern. I really think it's my herbs... I missed a few days at the beginning of my cycle as I had hurt my shoulder and was in bed with a bad tummy ache and just overall feeling knackered. My temps jumped from 97.44 to 97.72 Once I got back on track, they started trending down to 97.59, 97.57, 97.51 & 97.41 today. Feelin' much better about them now.


----------



## Chiclady

Congratulations Fitzy! I read through the entire thread before posting and I'm so thrilled that you finally got your BFP! 

Coley - do you have a chart we can see? I do love to stalk charts! :)

AFM, I got crosshairs today so I'm 3dpo! I sort of think that I actually ovulated 2 days ago, but FF thinks Monday. Either way, I'm either 1-2 days earlier than I normally ovulate. I did have a fluke ovulation on day 15, but that was the only time it has been before day 18. Until maybe this month! Maybe it's the TCM that is bringing ov forward! I go back on Saturday and I can't wait. I'll be sure to report what happens!


----------



## Chiclady

Lulu 07 said:


> Welcome Coley!! I'm glad you're having such a positive experience with TCM. I've only had 2 sessions so far but I love it.
> 
> I can't wait until we all have our BFP's just like the original group on this thread [-o&lt;
> 
> As for me, the only things that are different are the few cramps that I have been getting the past 2 days and a second rise in BBT since yesterday. It was originally at 97.3 pre-ovulation and then went up to 97.9 post ovulation and stayed at exactly that for 5 days and then yesterday and today it's up again at 98.2. So this tells me that acupuncture is doing something different because it's a different temperature pattern than the ones I normally have. Also, Last night I had this really weird vivid dream but it was all about sexual things and I don't normally have dreams like that. I think it could be due to a progesterone rise that might have caused that BBT rise as well.


Lulu - this all sounds really great! Keep us posted! when would you test?


----------



## Coley1974

Chiclady said:


> Coley - do you have a chart we can see? I do love to stalk charts! :)

I surely do!! I just finished adding it to my "siggy"... but I think I may not have enough postings just yet for it to show up. If this site is anything like the other one, it takes 10 postings before you can post a link to a chart or anything...

I'm sure I'll be up to 10 in no time! :D


----------



## Coley1974

Oh no... there it is! LOL!!

Nevermind!!


----------



## fitzy79

Lulu 07 said:


> As for me, the only things that are different are the few cramps that I have been getting the past 2 days and a second rise in BBT since yesterday. It was originally at 97.3 pre-ovulation and then went up to 97.9 post ovulation and stayed at exactly that for 5 days and then yesterday and today it's up again at 98.2. So this tells me that acupuncture is doing something different because it's a different temperature pattern than the ones I normally have. Also, Last night I had this really weird vivid dream but it was all about sexual things and I don't normally have dreams like that. I think it could be due to a progesterone rise that might have caused that BBT rise as well.

Lulu, I don't want to get your hopes up but the temp rise is a really good sign. What's really jumping out at me though is the vivid sexual dreams...I had this both last week before I got BFP and before my BFP on the IVF cycle in April. Like you I thought it was bizarre as this wouldn't be usual for me let's just say!!:haha: How many sessions of acupuncture have you had to date?



Coley1974 said:


> Lulu 07 said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait until we all have our BFP's just like the original group on this thread
> 
> Amen to that!! I just finished wrapping up Fitzy's journal since I noticed she *JUST *got her BFP naturally using TCM. :happydance: It's super encouraging!!Click to expand...

Thanks for popping by my journal Coley..it's verryyy long and tedious..I have been in LTTTC a while!! I truly do believe that putting my faith back in my original TCM practitioner, who I was attending when I started posting on this thread, was the key to me getting my natural miracle. Of course it's still very early days but I have to stay positive. I had stopped seeing him as he wasn't supportive of the medical route I was going down and had switched to a practitioner who would work alongside the medicated cycles I was on. After the IVF I decided I would go back to Dr. Wu in order to try and restore some order/balance to my body...turns out he did more than that!!:winkwink:



Chiclady said:


> Congratulations Fitzy! I read through the entire thread before posting and I'm so thrilled that you finally got your BFP!
> 
> Coley - do you have a chart we can see? I do love to stalk charts! :)
> 
> AFM, I got crosshairs today so I'm 3dpo! I sort of think that I actually ovulated 2 days ago, but FF thinks Monday. Either way, I'm either 1-2 days earlier than I normally ovulate. I did have a fluke ovulation on day 15, but that was the only time it has been before day 18. Until maybe this month! Maybe it's the TCM that is bringing ov forward! I go back on Saturday and I can't wait. I'll be sure to report what happens!

Delighted you think ovulation has been brought forward...would be very common for TCM to have a positive effect on ovulation patterns.


----------



## Lulu 07

Chiclady~ The earliest i would test is 12 dpo.

Fitzy~ The dreams are really weird. I had another sexual dream last night and what's weird is that I'm not even thinking about anything sexual before I go to sleep. I was starting to get my hopes up but this morning my temp went back down to that original rise 97.9 but the room was colder than usual this morning and I was wearing a tank top rather than a t-shirt which I was wearing the previous nights so I wonder if the drop is due to that. The uterine cramps are still there on and off, nothing painful though. That's probably because now there's more blood flowing to my uterus thanks to acupuncture. I have had 2 sessions so far. One 2 days before ov and the other 5 dpo. I have been taking herbs as well all along and have been on a very strict diet since day one of acupuncture.


----------



## Coley1974

I really believe in my heart that TCM is what's gonna bring me my BFP. 

I've had people ask me about going IUI again with injectables (we still have 3 more insurance covered IUI's left) or IVF (we have $10k of insurance money for that too)... and I'm soooo not interested. I have zero interest in fertility drugs and all that jibber at the moment.

Not to mention, we've got enough insurance money for like... one shot at IVF. Well... so far, nothing has worked in one shot, so why would IVF, ya know? I know I've got some issues that TCM is sorting... and until it's all sorted, injectables, IUI or IVF would be like throwing grass seed on the desert and then being pissed that the grass won't grow!

I just have to be patient... after 30 cycles, I hope I can manage it!!!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I totally feel the same Coley. I'd rather pay out of pocket for my acu'ist. At least she spends at least an hour with me every time and gives me results I can see and feel. Other Docs only spend 15 minutes at most and ship me off with scripts that will have more side effects than benefits. Right now my insurance is covering it, but once I run out I'm going natural with acu.

Be patient luv. I've seen lots of success stories.


----------



## Lulu 07

Coley~ I hear ya!! Some people around me started to suggest IVF and I said no. TCM has shown a higher success rate than IVF, especially with the acupuncturist that I go to. Let's assume that our problem is implantation, IVF wouldn't help that at all. Implantation is the most critical stage and if you're uterus is not ready to nourish an embryo then it won't, whether it be with a natural cycle or with IVF. At least that's the way I think of it. ;)

Good luck and I hope you get your natural BFP really soon!


----------



## Lulu 07

TurboTurtle~ Did you end up testing again?


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Lulu 07 said:


> TurboTurtle~ Did you end up testing again?

Yeah, still getting the same line, but I'm almost positive I have a bad batch of ICs. =( Tomorrow I'll do a frer for sanity, but I think AF is coming. :/ I'm gonna ask my acu'ist to force my cycle again if she can. Here's a pic of my tests a few days ago. Haven't tested since.
https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee359/griegofamily/TurboTurtle80/IMG_20110802_062127-1.jpg


----------



## Lulu 07

TurboTurtle~ The pic is a little small so it's not too clear. Have you tried testing water to see if you get the same line? They should be getting darker but I still have my FX'd for you. Is af usually late for you?


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Sorry Lulu, I changed the pic after I saw how small it was. I never thought of using water. I read a thread about the black light helping too. Normally once my cycles start on their own I'm pretty much 28 days. Since this was provera induced, its not normal to be waiting for af this long. :/


----------



## Coley1974

Second OPK today... not positive but darker than yesterday's!!! :dance:


----------



## Coley1974

Just back from today's acu appt. and I feel *WONDERFUL!!!!*

At first, I didn't think I was gonna fall asleep because my mind kept thinking about all the stuff I have to pack for our camping trip this weekend and various other junk. But I passed out HARD! She came in and said "Wake up", I opened my eyes briefly as she started to remove everything and they drifted back closed again. Once she was finished she giggled and had to tell me "Wake up" again! Soooo lovely!

Got a new addition to my herbs today. Not sure what it is since I didn't look in the bag until I got home. I'll have to Google it. I'm actually in a bit of a Brew-fest at the moment. Since we're heading to my IL's for the weekend, I'm brewing tomorrow's herbs today. We'll be home on Sunday, so I only need to take a day's worth with me. I'm also gonna have to do my OPK a touch early today. I had been doing them at 2pm, but I've gotta be on the road by then. Then I get to OPK in an outhouse!! Now that's dedication!!!

I know my step FIL is gonna have beer... and gonna want me to drink with him since my soon to be BIL won't be there. Maybe I'll just have one... or two... :)


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Yay Coley! Good luck with your OPKs! Glad you had a good acu visit. I can't wait for mine tomorrow. I need to relax. Have fun on your camping trip. Hopefully it helps you relax to catch your eggy.


----------



## Lulu 07

Coley~ I'm glad your visit went well :thumbup:

TurboTurtle~ Anything new?

My temps went back up, yesterday and today they were at 98.3. Nothing new other than that. I have my next appointment on Monday and I can't wait.

:dust: to all


----------



## fitzy79

Coley, I think a few beers will do no harm whatsoever and in actual fact can only help aid relaxation!! My FS used to tell me to have a couple of glasses of wine the night I took trigger shot and have fun!!!


----------



## fitzy79

Lulu 07 said:


> My temps went back up, yesterday and today they were at 98.3. Nothing new other than that. I have my next appointment on Monday and I can't wait.
> 
> :dust: to all

:thumbup: Great sign Lulu!


----------



## PoppyPainting

fitzy79 said:


> Coley, I think a few beers will do no harm whatsoever and in actual fact can only help aid relaxation!! My FS used to tell me to have a couple of glasses of wine the night I took trigger shot and have fun!!!

I like the sort of fs who tell you to have fun!:thumbup:


----------



## Coley1974

This. Month. *SUCKS!* Where, oh where do I begin? 

All went well with leaving on Friday... got up to Lockhaven and drove around... and around... and around... and around. It's really rural, so you have to go by miles on your odometer to find the road to turn on. Well, my MIL said it's 6.8 miles when it's actually 6.2

We got to Lockhaven University while it was still light out. We finally pulled over after turning around for the 1000th time and a blue pick up truck pulled over right in front of us. THANK THE LORD, it's my IL's!! My step FIL said that's the first thing he heard me say when they pulled up. Apparently they drove into town where there's cell service, tried calling us and when they got vm, they figured we were somewhere between town and their road. 

So we get there, all is good, we make our beds (not sharing a bed ) and hang out by the fire before heading to bed. I wake up the next morning to the sound of rain, temp and it's 97.47 I'm like "What the... that's awfully high from yesterday." 

It literally poured 3/4 of the day. DH, MIL, BIL & I sat in their trailer playing Rummy and listening to my MP3 player for most of the day. Once it stopped raining, I had a shooting lesson & few beers with my SFIL (not at the same time!), which was pretty cool. I've always thought it was a good skill to have, and there's no one better to teach me than him!

Saturday's OPK was really pale. I figured maybe from drinking water, beer, etc... Maybe my pee was a bit diluted.

Things took a further turn for the worse today... Temp went back down, so I'm like "Okay..." On the drive home, we discovered that, somewhere between Friday and today, I didn't have my acupuncture money, the rest of our grocery money or the rest of the pet food money. 

We get home at 2pm... OPK time. Held my pee from the time we left at 9am. I go, test... freakin' pale as crap, but cm is slippery. What the...? I look everywhere for the money... and it's gone. I don't know how or where... but it's gone. DH's back has taken a few steps back and I just break down and bawl 

Everything is going wrong. I lost all the money, DH's back is jacked, my OPKs hate me and we haven't had any sex at all. Luckily, I don't have to cancel my acupuncture appt for Friday... but I'm not feeling good about anything right now.

I'm trying not to read too much into my temps, considering they were taken while sleeping, basically, outside. I really hope my OPKs are either just being weird or maybe it's the stress about the money and everything. I dunno. 

I put 2 Salonpas pads on DH's back after he got out of the shower and after being told there would be "no sex in the champagne room", I gave him a back rub which he said made things feel better. 

I'm still not holding my breath for any reindeer games though... :(


----------



## Lulu 07

Coley~ I'm sorry things haven't been so great for you this lately. I hope things get better really soon :hugs:

Fitzy~ Thank you! I might have spoken too soon because temp is back to 97.9. It might be due to having slept for only 1.5 hours before taking my bbt. I have an appointment tomorrow so I'll ask him about all this. How are things going with you so far? Did you make your first appointment?


----------



## Lulu 07

I'm going to try to attach a pic of my bbt chart.
 



Attached Files:







photo-9.jpg
File size: 59.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lulu 07

Yaaay! I guess it worked. I hadn't been charting from the beginning of this cycle but started the day after my first acupuncture appointment. What do you guys think? I feel like I'm out for this cycle with those dips. It's ok though because after all, acu needs some time to balance my body. Hopefully next cycle will be my month for a BFP (wishful thinking)!!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hey girls. Sorry I haven't had a chance to check in. its been a long weekend. Sounds like we've had a rough weekend alltogether. It's 11:30 PM here so I'll write more tomorrow. Keep your chin up girls. It will get better.


----------



## Coley1974

Things are looking up... 

After my posting I went to grab a shower. We'd been invited to some friends to hang out. I decided to do another OPK before jumping in the shower just on the hope that maybe it'd be darker. Once I was all dried off & good stinkin' DH comes by and says "You ready to do this?" I said "Do what?" he said "Make a baby" 

So as you can see on my chart... we've found a way to BD that doesn't make him want to die!! I won't lie... it makes things go a little quickly... but considering I'm about to have my 10 year old niece stay with us for a few days, that's probably *NOT *a bad thing! 

Oh yeah... and the 5:30 OPK *was *darker than the 2pm OPK! 

Anyway... I get my first round of BD'ing in... that makes me :dance: As we're driving over to our friend's, we saw a rainbow! It was kinda like something telling me "It's gonna be okay" Then when we got home, I noticed that the tails up penny that had been laying on our living room floor... was now heads up! Silly I know... but it just felt like things were turning a corner.

Today's temp was a touch high, but I've got EWCM that's slippery as all get out, my cervix is high and I've got partial ferns on my saliva-scope. So it looks like we're still headed in the right direction... Maybe my weekend was more stressful than I initially realized and my eggs decided to wait for it all to blow over.

DH's got a 1:30 Dr's appt. for his back in Claymont. This works out FAB, because while he's in with the doc, I'm gonna run down the road to my most favorite-ist $ Tree in the world and get a few more OPK's since I used an extra one yesterday. 

Keep those fingers crossed and that Baby dust comin'!!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Coley, your little story brought a tear to my eye. So precious! Isn't it neat when they are just on board?? I have a hard time with mine sometimes. There are moments when I just have to rape him! So happy things are looking better for you. I hope your eggy waited for your right time!

So I had my treatment Saturday. Dr. Nguyen is working on getting AF to visit. I thought she'd be here by now cuz I was cramping sooo bad yesterday, but I guess she doesn't feel like showing up. Awesome. :/ Thankfully doc got my motivation returned full force. I was eating terribly and hadn't worked out at all for 2 weeks. Normally I'm good with the low carb and running, but idk what's up lately. Doc also said that my pulse is way stronger, which is exciting cuz I'm one of those ppl who never seems to have a pulse. All in all I feel much better after my treatment. I'm a little sad and worried that she'll be out for 3 weeks. Its neat that she volunteers doing acupuncture in Asia though.


----------



## Coley1974

Turbo - Yeah... I hit the jackpot in the DH department. He has been more than I ever could have hoped, asked or prayed for with TTC. So many times you hear stories about guys who are kinda like "Whatever..." but he's just as invested and hopeful as I am. That makes it so much better!

Great news about your pulse getting stronger! When I first went to Dr. Gong, my pulse was so weak you could barely even feel it. Now, it's so much stronger... even I can feel it on my own!!

Okay... goin' to grab a :shower: before heading out to DH's appt. 

Will check in with today's OPK results!


----------



## Chiclady

Coley - What a great story! 

Lulu - Did you end up testing today? It's 12 dpo?!? 

TurboTurtle - Good news about the pulse! And the motivation! Are you going to see any other acupuncturist while she's out?

AFM, FF keeps moving my O date. I'm not exactly sure why they would say I'm only 5 dpo today, because I got my first peak on the monitor/loads of EWCM day 17 and a slight temp rise on CD 18, but still a little EWCM. Then on Day 19 (the day FF says I ovulated) I had a slightly higher temp than the day before but no lovely CM. Anyway, I suppose I'm 6 dpo. My temp is much higher than it was at this point in my cycle last month. These are all promising things because my practitioner believes that I have a 'cold uterus" so I'm being treated with herbs and such to get the blood moving around and warming up. She seemed pleased that the temperature was up quite a bit compared to last month, but she noted still quite a bit of stasis in my abdomen. She says that she treats this sort of issue all the time in her practice. 

When she looked at my tongue, she immediately asked me if I'd had a stressful week because my coating was coming off. I was sooo stressed this week and it's amazing how she knew just by looking. 

She also mixed something in my herbs to help with my sleep. Lately I've been having very vivid dreams and she said I should be sleeping better. Very relaxing session and am already looking forward to Saturday. 

On the Western medicine front, I'm going shortly for my "7 days past + OPK" bloodwork.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Coley - Definitely sounds like you have a great man. Makes it way less stressful. Some days I feel like I just have a sperm donor. lol! Poor guy. I luv him either way.

Chic - She does have someone who will step in for her, but for whatever reason I feel I should just wait. I'm somewhat private about my issues and I feel comfortable talking to her. Although, I am starting school soon and I know I'll be stressed and likely need a treatment. I guess I'll take it day by day and leave my options open. Weird FF is being evil. I've heard that you can have less EW while you are truthfully ovulating since you are more fertile the days leading up. Maybe you had a weird cycle and not as much estrogen as usual?

Have you girls noticed a huge increase of fluids with acu? (Sorry TMI) I know I'm constantly gushing no matter what part of my cycle. I would rather be like this than as dry as it used to be. Bf is loving it too! Lol!!


----------



## Lulu 07

Chiclady~ No need for a test. AF is starting to make an appearance a little early this cycle. I had a temp drop and started spotting this morning.

I just came back from my acupuncture appointment. This time I could feel every needle as it went in and came out. He said it's because my body is more sensitive around AF and also said treatment is more effective around this time. He put more needles than usual this time. I had 7 in abdomen, 4 in each arm, 1 in each hand, 1 in each foot, and i think 2 in each leg. I also had a headache so I had 2 in my head for that. It was very relaxing. :sleep:

I was in a bad mood the past 2 days and didn't know why because AF was supposed to be 3 or 4 days away and so didn't make the connection. Surprisingly I'm in a much better mood today even the witch is here. Also, Dr. Lee (the acupuncturist) said that as long as my pms pain level was still high, pregnancy won't be achieved easily and if it is, then most likely my immune system will attack it. I need my immune system to relax and stop being overprotective :haha:

I'm still on the same diet which is the only thing that is bothering with this whole TCM thing. I can't have any dairy, red meat, or garlic. All drinks have to be room temp or warmer. i have to have 60% raw veggies, 20% other types of meat like chicken, turkey, fish, etc.. and 20% carbohydrates. I also can't have coffee or any type of tea except red rasberry leaf tea. I could do with everything but the dairy. This diet is really difficult, especially the dairy part.:sad2:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hey Lulu,

So does he mean that if you have cramping and what not then its harder to get pregnant, or does he mean the amount of pain you feel while putting the needles in? Scares me cuz I do get cramps really bad. On the other hand the needles don't really hurt me much any more and Dr. Nguyen had even mentioned I was taking them all very well, even better than usual. Curious...hmm.


----------



## Lulu 07

TurboTurtle~ he was talking about the menstrual cramps. On a pain scale of 1-10 ten being the most painful, my menstrual pain level is 8-10 usually, and he said he needs to bring it down to 3 or less before I'm able to get pregnant. As for the needles, I normally don't feel them at all either but this time I did because it's the first day of AF and he said that's normal.


----------



## Coley1974

Chic - I wonder if FF is making you 5 dpo instead of 6 dpo because the temp the day before O day is an open circle. I know FF can be finicky like that sometimes. 

Turbo - I have noticed feeling "wet" more often than I used to. There does seem to be more of it... I'm hoping that trend continues in the EWCM category!

AFM... OPK is darker! Really hoping I'll get a + tomorrow! CM is slippery but not super stretchy yet. 

DH has been taken off work for the rest of the week by his doctor. He's to get an MRI on his back on Wednesday. I'm hoping being at home along with the pain meds & stuff they gave him will make him feel better. My poor baby. :( He's actually in bed taking a nap now. 

I guess with DH's back... I really shouldn't be rushing my egg along.


----------



## Chiclady

Coley - you're totally right. I just unchecked "sleep deprived" and it popped back to CD18 which is what I thought it was anyway. Thanks!


----------



## Chiclady

So I just got the results of my progesterone test and it was great - 17.6 and they want it to be above 5 to confirm ovulation!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Congrats chic! That's great news to hear!


----------



## Coley1974

Chic - So glad I could help with the chart. I guess it shows just how long FF and I have been together!!:haha: And as for your progesterone numbers:thumbup:.

Things are kinda bumpy here... Haven't bd'd in 2 days, still no clear + OPK, temps are definitely still pre-O, cm is watery/slippery. 

DH is at the chiropractor right now. Before he left, he did say that he feels a good bit better today than he did yesterday. Maybe my egg is talking to his back!:haha:

I think I'm just perturbed that I'm O'ing later this cycle than last cycle. But, I've still got fertile signs and a clearly visible 2nd line on my OPKs, so the cycle isn't a bust yet. 

I really hope we're gonna be able to get more :sex: soon!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Coley, I have a feeling your body is waiting for your hubby. Its amazing sometimes how in sync you become. Stay positive hun!


----------



## PoppyPainting

Coley if you ov alter than normal then ypur egg should be more mature and you lining more prepared, it could all be good stuff:thumbup:


----------



## Coley1974

Well, yesterday morning/early afternoon I felt sharp O pains on my right side. DH and I got a bit of Afternoon Delight in... so maybe we caught it.

It's all a bit confusing at the moment... yesterday's temp went up some, then I felt O pains... but FF says I'm 2 dpo. Ah well... Whatever I am, the egg has left the building and there's nothing for it now. 

Have my appt. today at 9:30... at least I can tell her that I O'd. The sucky part is that DH has a chiropractor appt. at 10, so I'm gonna have to bus it back home. Ah well... Hopefully I'm not waiting for an eternity!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Good luck Coley! Fx!

I have my acu appt tomorrow. Actually very excited. I am gonna have her check my chart and talk to her about Soy since I have to stay all natural until at least Sept 7th. I'm just lost on my cycle this round and frustrated. Fx that Dr. Nguyen can get me fixed up.


----------



## fitzy79

Hope you enjoy your appt tomorow Turbo and best of luck catching Miss Eggy Coley!!


----------



## Coley1974

It's official. I'm now in the TWW! Solid red CH's with a CL of 97.30 My timing is scored at Low :dohh:, but that's not a surprise. I totally forgot to mention in any of my previous posts that both times we BD'd... we used Preseed 

So... maybe that will help. I worry about his swimmers still stayin' alive and all that... Knowing that we used Preseed every time and I actually had EWCM on both days, makes me feel a bit better about it. I'm sure, at some point this cycle, I'll troll through the FF Chart Gallery looking for pg charts with our timing and see how many there are. 

Had a *FAB *appt with Dr. Gong. She was running a bit behind and quite busy that morning. Both her husband and her youngest daughter (maybe 10) were there. So, while my appt. was for 9:30, she didn't actually get to bring me back until about 10.

This time, the room that was free was a really large one with a beautiful Chinese folding screen that blocked the table from the door. I joked that "Ah, this is the Presidential Suite"... she laughed and said "the Queen Room!" She asked if I had O'd yet and told her 2 days ago. She said "Goood! Right on schedule." So apparently I was freaking out for nothing and things were doing exactly what she wanted them to. :shrug:

Onto my tummy I went and got needles in my back. I *did *notice, and I have no idea if this has anything to do with anything... but a few of the needles that went into the right side of my back stung and burned for a bit. That happens to be the side I think I O'd from. Like I said, I dunno if it means anything, but I found it kinda curious nonetheless.

She only hooked the stims up to my back this time and not my legs. Got my heat lamp and drifted off for a lovely nap. About an hour later she was back, removing my needles, cleaning me up and rubbing down my back and legs as I gently woke up. 

Went to pay for my appt using my Amex and discovered... she doesn't take Amex. I'm freaking because that was the only way I was able to keep my appt after the whole money losing debacle. Out of the blue she told me "It's okay, next time" I and said "Reeeally? Oh thank you so much!!" She freakin' ROCKS!

So it's just me and my hubby this weekend. I think they're calling for rain tomorrow... and he's still slowly on the mend, so we're gonna be taking it fairly easy this weekend. Maybe it'll be a movie weekend, then he can just sit back and relax.

Ok... off for my morning :coffee:


----------



## Jen1802

Hey everyone! Its great to see all these new faces on here! I absolutely swear by TCM, I've gotten both my bfp's using acupuncture and herbs! 
Congratulations Fitzy 79!!! Woohoo I'm so delighted for you! Keeping everything crossed its a sticky bean!!! 
xoxo


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi Jen! Congrats on the new pregnancy. Looks like ur due by Christmas! How exciting!

Coley, fx and everything else crossed for that matter. I have full confidence your tcm doc will help u catch ur egg. Good times girls!

I posted my acu update in my journal. Sorry on my phone or I'd copy it. Feel free to stalk.


----------



## Whitbit22

I think I may have posted here before. I have bought THE book! I haven't read it yet, in fact up until this point my whole past year has been getting over our loss. 4 years unexplained and at this point I have nothing else to lose so trying something new sounds good to me!!


----------



## Coley1974

Whitbit - It's a really great book. I felt like such an ass after I finally read it because I'd picked it up off the shelf I dunno how many times, and every time I put it back. If I'd only read it a year or so ago..? Chances are I'd be a momma right now!

I couldn't put it down once I started... I hope it inspires you as much as it inspired me! 

BFP's for everyone!!! :D


----------



## PoppyPainting

Hi Whitbit - enjoy The Book! when i read it the acu i'd already had and the dietry advice all fell into place, and explained the problems i have with my cycle. no bfp yet 4 me, but i think that when things are laid out clearly in front of you in the way Randine Lewis does it it makes the path look clearer and like there are solutions.

Has anyone on here read 'Zita West's Guide To Getting Pregnant: The Complete Programme From The Renowned Fertility Expert' and if so is it worth a whirl? Someone's about to send it to me so hopefully it's good.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

What's the book title? I must have missed it n now I wanna read it!

So my update is the little twinges I've had in my abdomen. I've never felt them before, it's kinda neat. Still no af, but the wiggles in there tell me something is up. I feel extra amazing after yesterday's acu. This is like normal feel good after acu +10. Kinda weird talking all in. Lol. Baby dust girls!


----------



## Whitbit22

The Infertility Cure, Randine Lewis Ph.D

I haven't been able to bring myself to read it as all I felt was pain thinking about TTC again. Don't know about ancupuncture since I'd have to travel for it, I guess I'll cross that bridge when it comes. :dust: to you ladies!


----------



## PoppyPainting

Good Luck turboturtle, fx for you. Wow whitbit for your news on your ticker!


----------



## Coley1974

The only Zita West book I have is Fertility & Conception - The Complete Guide to Getting Pregnant. It's more of a general TTC book.

Whitbit - Just wanted to say I was feeling very much the same way and Randine's book actually turned things around for me. I was feeling hopeless and despondent that we'd never get pg. Since reading it, I *KNOW *we're gonna get our baby!! I hope it has the same effect on you when you're ready to read it. :hug:


----------



## Coley1974

Well, my niece is in the air and on her way back to the UK. My mom and I took her to IHOP this morning. I haven't been there in forever since I can't eat their pancakes anymore. I have to say... they give you a TON of food! I got the 2 egg, 2 bacon, 2 sausage & hash brown deal and OMG!! I couldn't even eat half of it. Usually when you order 2 scrambled eggs, the pan seems to keep an egg for itself... but it looked like 3 eggs on my plate! 

My mom got the funnel cake with strawberries & whipped cream and my niece got the kids pancake meal. Silly waitress asked if I wanted toast instead of the pancakes when I told her I was allergic to wheat. Took her a second to realize what she'd said! 

After breakfast, we went next door to Chuck E. Cheese. My mom had a coupon for 160 tokens for $25 bucks, so Dani got to play just about everything she could think of! She wound up with 640 tickets which equaled a ton of plastic crap from their "prize counter"!!

I was expecting to be on my way home from the airport now, because the last time, they made me stay there until her flight took off in the event of a "problem". But today, DH dropped me off, I got her checked in, the dude told her to say her Goodbyes and he'd take her upstairs. I asked if I needed to stay and he said "Nope, we've got it from here." So I had to call DH and tell him to turn around and come back.

Now I'm home, in my comfy jammies and chillin' out! Tomorrow is the first day this week that I don't have anywhere to go!!! Praise Jebus!! (see Simpsons Movie) So I'll get to have a bit of a lie in tomorrow, then Thursday I've gotta keep the truck for my acupuncture appt. 

In Cycle Related News... there's not much to report. My temp ticked down some today, but not enough for me to think it means anything. I don't really have any symptoms to speak of. But I suppose, even if this does turn out to be our month, it'd be too soon for any symptoms anyway. 

I did have some weird cramps this morning that made DH say "Maybe the *one time* we did it this month, we actually caught it." I said "Hey! Hey!! We did it *TWO *times!!" :haha:

My thoughts of my craptacular BD timing and all the jacked up things that happened this cycle were reignited & amplified by my friend "S" sending me 3 texts containing ultrasound pics of their baby today. Sigh.

I texted her a "Congrats" and she asked how I was, etc, etc. I told her I was "doing alright, no use complaining" (one of my grandmother's famous sayings). She asked what was wrong and I pretty much blew it off with "just stuff". After her reaction the last time I didn't text her straight away... there's *no way* I can confide in her that, while I'm happy for her, her updates cause my heart to break into a million little pieces. 

Blah!! I'm just happy to be home and able to relax.


----------



## Jen1802

Whitbit congratulations! Here's hoping its a sticky bean! The Infertility Cure was a total life saver for me and really explained how everything worked! Hope everyone else is getting on ok! xo


----------



## Jen1802

Coley I just read your last post there, I know how hard it is to hear everyone else's good news. If you go back through the thread you'll see some of my rants along the same line. I don't think anyone who has never had to struggle to conceive can ever fully understand what its like for us who have problems. I still feel really, really resentful of those people who just frigging sneeze and it happens for them....grrrrrr! Hope you're ok! xox


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hey Coley! Hope you're ok. :hugs: It's hard, and believe me, we all understand. I notice myself being a lot more aggravated as time goes on. It'll happen for you hun, hang in there. Oh man the food at IHOP!! Girl I had a hard time coping this morning thinking of their pancakes! lol! 

So not sure if anyone has been on my journal in the past few days. I have a few pics up and tons of drama. Basically my temp is up and I have had almost positive opks. My pcos has me bitter about it tho, since I don't think its really about me ovulating. Just a body spasm. Grr. I've also started running. I'm doing the Couch to 5K program. Loving every minute of it. Too sore to walk, but I walk anyways to work my blood. Dr. Nguyen says running will help my cycles get on track also, so I'm all for it! I'm training for the Turkey Trot here; hopefully I can do it. I have acu this Friday before my Gyne visit, which works out good, cuz I'm pretty tired of having new ppl put their paws all over me and need the calming of acu before I have another pap. uugh, annoying.


----------



## Coley1974

Thanks Girls...

It wouldn't be so bad if I hadn't *helped her get pg*! She had no freakin' clue what she was doing or what was going on with her cycle. I told her how to temp, set her up on Fertility Friend, took her to buy Red Raspberry Leaf Tea because her cycles were funky, took her to buy Preseed, answered her endless questions and lent her my copy of Taking Charge of Your Fertility.

She tried texting me a few months back before I got my new cell phone and I never got the messages until days later. I get inundated by all these nasty messages saying "I understand if it's hard to be around me right now, but at least tell me and don't ignore me" "I thought you would be happy for me instead of resenting me for something that is out of my control"... just really self centered inconsiderate comments that were really hurtful. I mean, maybe I'd had a family emergency or something. After all I'd done to help her get pg in the first damn place, ya know? 

I set her straight, but after that... I'll never confide my thoughts or feelings in her. I would've thought she'd be more understanding because a friend of hers had to go IVF, but apparently not. I've just been burned by "friends" turning into completely different people the moment they get pg.

Had some weird crampy things today, I'm gassy as all hell and my bbs have just started getting tender today. They got sore at 8 dpo last cycle, so it may not mean a damn thing.


----------



## Coley1974

Congrats Whitbit... Looks like you can donate that book to a needy infertile! :)


----------



## Chiclady

Hi Everyone - CD2 over here. :( I wasn't feeling pregnant, but I was hopeful nonetheless. It sucks to be facing another cycle. On the bright side, my flow has been significantly heavier and with some small clots, which I haven't had before. Since I'm being treated for blood stagnation and cold uterus, this is apparently promising to my acupuncturist. Apparently, I need to get rid of some of the old blood that is slow moving in there (i.e. clots) in order to really balance myself out. She's encouraged me to use a heating pad on my abdomen every other day up to ovulation. 

I've just picked up "Infertility Cure" at the library and am looking forward to reading it while on vacation next week. 

Coley - I hear you on the news from friends. Of course we're happy for them, but it only serves to remind you of what you haven't been able to achieve! I am specifically avoiding facebook and all other places because I hate to hear anyone complain about being pregnant and uncomfortable. Don't they know I'd trade shoes with them in a heartbeat?


----------



## Coley1974

Chic - I know, right? And the fact that she got her BFP, like, the 2nd month after I got her all set up was like salt in the wound. Obviously I know what needs to be done to get pg, I just can't do it my damn self!! GRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!

So sorry about the witch showin' up and ruinin' your good time... but that's such fantastic news about the changes in flow!! Sounds like good signs that your body is getting rid of the old stuff and workin' on making the perfect place for your beautiful bean!

We'll get there... We have to believe that!!


----------



## Coley1974

I have soooooo much gas!!! And it's comin' out of both ends!!

Praying it's for a darn good reason!


----------



## Coley1974

DH and I tried a new restaurant last night! We went to Don Pablo's and it was really good! Our server was really great! I had checked their website before we went, and saw they had a G-free menu online. I asked him for one and he said they didn't have them in store, but he knew the entire menu and could tell us what was safe and what wasn't. 

We got a half bean dip half cheese dip appetizer, DH got Carnitas (roasted pork w/ tortillas) and I got chicken enchiladas. Everything was really excellent! It tasted fresh, came out quick and the portions were so big we had plenty to bring home!

Football sucked last night. Stupid Eagles playin' like a bunch of num-nuts! GRR!! I didn't even see the whole game because I started yawning like a fool around 9:15 or so. Next thing I knew DH was waking me up at 10:17 to send me to bed. I was in bed and out before I knew it. 

OMG! I had this dream about my BBT... I was so annoyed until I woke up and realized it wasn't real! I dreamed that I woke up today, grabbed my BBT, turned it on and stuck it in my mouth. When it didn't beep, I pulled it out to make sure it was on and the numbers were all fading like the battery was dying! 

I started panicking and shaking the thermometer, then I stressed that all the shaking would throw my temp off. I tried taking it again, but they were still fading, so I opened it to take the battery out and put it back in... still fading. I had to resign myself to having no temp on my chart for 9 dpo and I was soooo jacked!! I can't tell you how happy I was when I woke up and realized that I could actually temp today! What a dork, huh? 

Speaking of temps... today's is a hair higher than yesterday's. Like literally a hair! Yesterday's temp was 98.47 and today's is 98.48! Bbs are still tender, cervix is still low and CM is still like lotion. 

So that's the sitch with me this mornin'... I'm hoping because that's about all I can do right now!


----------



## fitzy79

Chiclady..sorry to hear witch got you but the heavier flow and clearout of clots sounds good. My acu said similar to yours..it's a sign that the uterus is having a good clearout so that has to be good:thumbup:

Coley, your Mexican meal sounds fab! Hope this cycle is it for you..how many dpo are you??


----------



## Coley1974

Thanks Fitzy! It really was! 

I'm 9 DPO today...


----------



## Coley1974

Just puked up my dinner...

That is all.

:haha:


----------



## Coley1974

Don't think anyone is even reading this anymore, as it seems I'm the only one posting... so maybe I'm just sitting here talking to myself, but whatever...:shrug:

I'm 11dpo today. Temp ticked down, but it's probably not enough to be bad. 98.42 yesterday and 98.40 today...

Cervix is still low and really soft, cm is still lotiony & there's a good bit of it, bit of gas, dull low abdomen cramps and bbs are still really sore. 

I just want this _so _*BAD *and am _so _tired of waiting!!:cry:


----------



## Coley1974

Not sure if I'm going to keep posting here or not. I was so excited to find this thread initially because there was so much activity from people going thru the same thing. Maybe the folks who were posting here before have all gotten pg, so they aren't bothered any longer. That being said, this may be my last update... I just feel kind of stupid being here.

I cried last night whilst emptying the dishwasher. Felt so horribly sad. DH came in to help and asked if I was ok. I asked if I could have a hug and he said "Of course" I started bawling and told him I was just so sad. I told him that I knew AF was going to come soon and it made me sad even though I knew this cycle was a super long shot, how nothing ever means anything for me, how hard it was watching my friend rub her belly and go on and on about her pg symptoms/problems... 

He held me tight as I apologized and said I knew I was being stupid. He reassured me that I wasn't and that I had nothing to apologize for. I took a deep breath and he kissed me on the tip of my nose. 

We finished watching the 2nd half of Return of The King and then went to bed. I had a bunch of really bizarre dreams. I have had the most restless sleep the past week with odd dreams that usually involve me crying because of someone else's BFP or some example of how barren I am.

Temp is 98.41 today. If I'm being honest, I actually expected it to be lower even though I felt like I was sweltering when I woke up and the sheet on my side of the bed was damp with sweat. Cervix is still low and soft, bbs still sore, bit of cramping, no bleeding yet... although it's surely just a matter of time. The tissue is clean when I wipe, but the faintest bit of pink shows when I wipe my finger on the tissue after checking my cervix. 

Last month's LP was 13 days, so she may not come until Tuesday or Wednesday. Feeling pretty damn blue right now. 

If anyone actually reads this, I wish you all the best and hope TCM brings you your BFP's.


----------



## fitzy79

Coley, am sorry you're feeling so low..don't you worry, I understand all too well what that's like. It's not over til the witch shows so keep the chin up for another few days! As for the thread being quiet, there were a lot of new girls posting a few weeks ago alright - don't know what's happened them all! I havnt posted regularly in a long time but always check in when I see new postings. Regarding TCM - I had to be very patient, Ireally believe in it but it can take some time .. Keep the faith Hun!


----------



## Jen1802

Coley I'm sooo sorry you're having such a shit time right now! Believe me we have all been there and some of our journeys ttc have been longer and tougher than others! I have to say though that all the signs you are having are still incredibly positive. When I got pregnant with dd and with this one too the week before I found out, my husband knew I was pregnant because I was having exactly the same emotional symptoms as you. I was soooo depressed and desolate and couldn't stop crying and being snappy and just completely miserable. This could be a positive sign! I'll keep checking in on this to make sure you ok! xox


----------



## Coley1974

Well... my temp has done the unthinkable today. It has gone... *UP!* 

I'm terrified and feel like I could burst into tears. I'm so afraid to think that it could be a good sign. I'm entirely too freaked out and scared to test. Hell I was afraid to go pee for the first time because I swore there would be red when I wiped. 

I'm just so afraid that my body is playing yet another cruel joke on me... It likes to do that every now and again, don'tcha know. Lure me into a false sense of security and then BAM! :witch: I call myself trying to outsmart her... A "You won't fool me this time!" kinda thing.

Another restless night's sleep full of dreams. Although this time I was spared dreams about *ME *! :haha: I dreamed I was a guest at a Gordon Ramsay restaurant... like I knew him and we were chatting and all. I'm totally sure that's because we watched Hell's Kitchen last night. I do remember tasting these scalloped potatoes in the dream and they were like *HEAVEN*! The creamiest things you'll ever want to put in your mouth! 

Then I woke to temp, did a :shock:, and rolled back over. When DH got out of the shower, he told me he thinks I have a parasite because I was on fire and sweaty all night in my sleep. I tried reminding him that I *should *be hot right now...

Me: I am kinda in a progesterone surge.
DH: But does it last for a week?
Me: Uh... yeah. Like, two! (You'd think we hadn't been doing this for 30 months!)
DH: Well, I've lived with you for 12 years and you've never been like this before. I swear if you were to get out of the bed, there'd be a yellow outline of your body on the sheet.
Me: Well, if it makes you feel better... if I poo today, I'll be sure to take a look at it before I flush. 

The funny thing is... if this *is *our cycle, he might've just given me the greatest idea for how to give him the news!

Me: Remember how you said you thought I had a parasite?
DH: Yeah...
Me: Well, I went to the bathroom today and discovered you were right. (hand him the pee stick) :haha:

That would be hysterical! Not the most mushy way to do it like the "bun" in the oven or a big brother/sister t-shirt on your dog or anything, but it _would _be funny!

After he left for work, I wound up passing back out and dreamed that Cinder (our 12 year old Border Collie) shat *ALL OVER* the apt! It was literally like a mine field that I had to tip toe through just to get something to clean it up. And in perfect dream fashion, I'm using the tiniest cup in the world to hold the soapy water. Too bizarre!

So my bbs are still sore, cervix is still low and I'm pretty sure I'm still gassy. I haven't had any Target level gas today, but then again, I've been awake for less than an hour so far. 

I'm still afraid the :witch: will come... But I'm [-o&lt; with all my heart that she doesn't.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi girls.

Coley, sorry you've had such a hard time. Sometimes these threads get quiet. That's when I turn to my journal. It is a life saver when I need to vent and not even worry if someone is listening. Your symptoms sound great though. Fx for you hun.

Afm, I've been off bnb for a few days, randomly popping in for a sec here n there. Had a cervical biopsy on Friday that sent me off in my own little world because of the pain. Nothing super new to report.


----------



## Coley1974

Zoinks!! A cervical biopsy doesn't sound like a good time by any stretch of the imagination!

How soon will you get your results?


----------



## TurboTurtle80

It was the most pain I've felt to date. I'd never wish it on anyone. I should get them some time this week. I heard the doc say "week", but I don't know if she said in a week or this week. I was pretty delirious.


----------



## Coley1974

Oh man! I'm so sorry sweetie... That's how I felt for my HSG... I don't *EVER *want another one of those... *EVER*! DH was in the waiting room and I can only imagine what he or anyone else sitting out there must've been thinking because the cries coming out of me were awful!!

The things we put ourselves through, eh? 

I hope you're able to get some rest and feel better soon. I'll be keeing my fx for good results to come in soon so you won't have to spend too much time wondering. :friends:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

So sorry your hsg was painful hun. I have a feeling that's going to be the next thing for me. I wish they'd just be honest and tell me its going to hurt like hell and that way I can take a pain killer instead of messing with Advil. It gets so frustrating when people are accidentally knocked up and here we are going through painful test after another. I hope everything comes back ok also. Not that I'd live life any different. I refuse to live in a docs office. Thanks hun. I'm trying to stay positive.


----------



## Coley1974

I seem to be the oddball with the painful HSG. Most of the girls I know who had one said it was a breeze... so I'll keep everything crossed that you're one of *those *girls!

I hear ya on those tests! I think of all these people who get knocked up without really trying and then I think of every painful and invasive procedure I've had to put myself through...? It's frustrating, but like you, I'll do what I've gotta do. The reward will be so much sweeter for us! :)


----------



## Jen1802

Coley how many dpo are you? That is a great sign that your temp is up again...is it triphasic in your chart? I'm thinking those are all incredibly positive symptoms! Turboturtle I hope the results come back ok for you! xo


----------



## Coley1974

I'm 13dpo today... My LP is generally no longer than that. I've had a few flukes, but generally 12-13 days. 

I never got the triphasic message, because my temp at 5dpo (98.39) was five one-hundredths of a degree too high. If it had been 98.34 or lower, it would be triphasic. 

Can you tell I've had time on my hands? :haha:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Coley, I don't wanna get your hopes up, but you look like you had an implantation dip. Hun your chart looks awesome. Fx babe!! How exiting!


----------



## fitzy79

I'm in agreement with Turbo..chart looks AMAZING and crazy , vivid dreams is defo one of my preggo symptoms..hell I'm still having crazy dreams a month later!! Keeping everything crossed for you.

Turbo, hope the cervical biopsy results come back clear. Ths things we do but if it brings us our little ones we'll put up with anything :hugs:


----------



## Coley1974

I'm out. :cry:

I'm so thoroughly fucking annoyed. Nothing means anything anymore. The gas, the vomiting, the cramps, the dreams... even my temps. Nothing means a fucking thing.

Why do I even try? Sorry for the pity party... but after 2 1/2 years of this... I really don't know how much more my spirit can take.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

So sorry Coley :hugs: I know its hard. Its an emotional roller coaster and definitely takes a toll on you. Its totally understandable if you want to take a break. Sometimes that's all most people need to get preggy. Our bodies know our stress and if it senses that, its probably not going to help us much in getting pregnant. :hugs: I feel you hun. Try to keep a positive mental attitude.


----------



## fitzy79

Really sorry Coley:hugs:

For what it's worth I think maybe taking a step back from temping, looking for ovulation signs etc. might be a good idea. I would continue with acu and TCM but just relax up for a few months and just DTD whenever you feel like it. I didn't even have regular cycle when I got pregnant. Was just doing my acu, taking my herbs and we obviously struck it lucky and happened to BD around ovulation..I reckon it was around CD41 that I ovulated though! Not easy to do but a little break might do you a power of good hun :hugs:


----------



## Coley1974

Relaxed & positive attitude has returned in abundance!!! :^)

Come to find out... the reason I had no cramps yesterday was because she hadn't started yet! When I checked CP in the morning and saw red I just figured... but I did nothing but spot all day. She didn't start fully until around 1am while sitting in the ER waiting room with DH. So I had a 14 day LP! WOO HOO!

Had acupuncture this morning which was lovely! I've been told to take the next 2 days off from my herbs and re-start on CD 3 (herbal Clomid?). Thinking about doing SMEP this cycle to avoid any "timing" issues!

So... Yay! I won't be jumping off any bridges any time soon!! :^)


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Good girl! So what herbs are you on now? Sorry you had to be in the ER. Hope all is well.

I have my last acu appt this Saturday for the month of September. I hope I live. Lol!


----------



## Jen1802

I'm delighted the positive attitude is back! I found acupuncture worked wonders for keeping the pma...hell I would have got it twice a week if I could have afforded it! Every cycle is moving forwards and improving your system...I was always told by my practitioner that it can take 6 months to 1 year for it to work but the speed it works varies so much and typically anyone she treated fell pregnant within 3 cycles. How long have you been getting acu for now? xo


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I totally agree w you Jen. Acu has this awesome way of making the sun shine brighter no matter what mood I'm in. It seems acu focuses on relaxing our bodies into a calm rhythm and I have no doubt that the calm is what helps us get pregnant. So I'm focusing on just getting healthy and helping my body do what its meant to do. All this stressing on ttc is definitely messing up my qi!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi girls! Check my chart! Ff says I ovulated. All by myself no drugs. Yay! Not sure if i trust it yet, but i had close to pos opks on cd 47 so i think my body tried once then and then again cd53. I really think acu along w diet and excersize is working for me. I don't think we bd'd in time, but close enough if my babe has super sperm. I'm so excited! How is everyone? Tcm thread has been quiet. Cautiously 6dpo for me!


----------



## Chiclady

Hey everyone! I am sorry I haven't been around - we were on vacation last week! I need to catch up on the thread a little, but I wanted to let you all know I'm back and reading! I saw my acupuncturist on CD1 and CD11 and I got the pre-ovulation treatment this last time. I'd started getting "highs" on the monitor that morning, which was 4 days earlier than last month! I'd also noticed some watery CM so they think that my ovulation date is moving forward! Of course, I got another high this morning and was hoping for a peak (day 14) which would have been lovely! Maybe tomorrow I will get a peak. I've been feeling very "in the mood" the last few days so I know it's around the corner! DH and I have a boat cruise tonight around the city so that will be great! I can't wait!

DS is turning 3 on Thursday so I'm swamped planning his birthday party! It will all be worth it when it's done, but it's a lot of work getting there! We have about 35 people coming to our house so it will be a busy day! Plus, he starts soccer on SAturday morning so we have been getting everything for that. Then he also is moving to the preschool room at his daycare and so I'm getting presents ready for each of his current teachers. It's a busy week to say the least! I hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## Chiclady

Turboturtle - Congratulations on Ovulating on your own! I'm glad to hear that the exercising is treating you well! 

Coley - I'm sorry that the witch got you, but yay for a longer LP!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi again girls!

Where is everyone??

Chic - hope you had a great vacation. Glad to see you back. Wish your son a happy birthday for us! Fx for your positive soon. It sounds very close!

So, my temp was high again today and I'm feeling more and more confident I really did ovulate. On cloud 9 right now. I'm never sure about my cm or cp so they worry me when adding to my chart, but now even if I remove the ambiguities ff keeps my ovulation date the same just based on temps. The other signs are just for reassurance. I'm gonna try and get in this week to see if they'll do a progesterone test to make sure. I also wanna see if my diet has helped my cysts shrink any. I won't get acu until the end of Sept when Dr. Nguyen gets back so I'm all on my own this cycle. I do have a major dip on my chart post Ovulation and I read that's because I have low progesterone so I'll have to work on that next cycle. Now I'm just feeling out my luteal phase. Good stuff girls!


----------



## Coley1974

Sorry I've been a bit MIA... we were hunkering down for Hurricane Irene over the weekend, so I didn't do much surfing.

This is my 3rd month of TCM... I'm only on CD 6, so there's not much going on really. My temps are really calm with minor fluctuations (chart is in my ticker), so I'm hoping it's a good sign that things are nice and stable. 

My Dr. has basically created 2 herb blends for me, one for Pre-O and one for Post-O. It's got all sorts like astragalus, dong quai, etc in it. I'm not sure what every single herb is... I know I looked them up before, but I can't remember what they all are right now.

I'm hoping to do the Sperm Meets Egg Plan this cycle... I'm often worried about our timing and am hopeful this plan will take care of that. I've gotta restock my OPK stash in the next few days. Definitely gonna use Preseed again and I'm going to try my best to use Robitussin to help with my CM again. I used it forever ago, when we first started TTC and it worked fantastic. My EWCM hasn't been as abundant as it was back then, so I'm thinking it's time to put that back into the rotation.

Next acupuncture session is on Thursday morning, so I'll have at least 2 Pre-O sessions... probably 3 if I'm being honest. I've O'd on CD 16 & CD 17 the past 2 months, so as much as I'd LOVE to O before my appt. on CD 15, that's probably not gonna happen. 

More than anything, I just hope this is my lucky cycle. I throw a Black Friday party (Day after Thanksgiving) every year for all of my friends and I'd really *really* *really *like to be pg by then because my "friend" is due in Feb, and it'd be *so great* to be bakin' up my own little bun so I have something to be "Thankful" for. :)


----------



## Coley1974

And just that fast... a smack to the face. 

Right after I post about how nice and stable my temps are, I wake up to a fever of 101.87! The first words out of my mouth this morning were "Fuck me!" 

Last cycle DH tears a muscle in his back:dohh:, this cycle I'm slowly frying my eggs!:hissy:

I'm only on CD 7 today, so I'm really hoping this is just a 48 hr bug and that it's early enough that my eggs will still be okay.


----------



## Laummatt

Hello girls

I haven't been on here for ages, so thought I'd pop by. Haven't managed to catch up on all the news but couldn't stop by without saying congrats to Fitzy!!! Im so so pls'd for you!! Jen I'm glad your pregnancy is going well too.
Hi to all the new posters here (I'm an 'oldie') but thinking of coming back more as there is talk of maybe one more but periods are still not here so who knows how long they will take to return.... Will get back to catching up, stay positive just look back at all the early posts to see how many of us got pregnant with TCM, it will happen!!


----------



## Jen1802

Aw Laummatt congrats on baby no 2! That is such a cute avatar! DH and I decided not to bother waiting too long between babies either given the whole ttc fiasco the first time round! Even at that though I still needed some acupuncture and herbs to get another bun in the oven! Coley I don't think your eggs will fry btw! It may throw things out slightly this month but hopefully the acupuncture and herbs will speed up getting everything back on track! Turboturtle that is brilliant you've ovulated!! So delighted for you, here's hoping you've done enough to get a bfp this month!!! Keeping everything crossed for you girls and as Laummatt pointed out, we're all "oldies" so to speak and it really, really does work in getting those bfp's!! xoxo


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi Laummatt! Welcome back. Congrats on your LO! Its awesome knowing all you girls are preggy or have had babies with TCM. Truly gives me hope. 

Thanks Jen! The crosshairs on my chart were such a surprise. I keep waiting for my temps to fall and it was all a fluke, but nope, not yet. I really credit my TCM doc. She's amazing! I'm thankful for ovulating, but I'd be even more ecstatic if I got a bfp.


----------



## Jen1802

I just find it amazing how well tcm works for everyone, its less invasive than western medicine and the herbs tend to be gentle and I love how it gets the whole body working in sync! I have to say if I could afford it I would just get acu and herbs on a weekly basis as I've never felt better than when I was getting it done! xo


----------



## Coley1974

Temp was super low this morning (96.68) so I'm thinkin' my fever has broken. Maybe I actually got my wish for a 48 hr bug. Head still feels a bit tender, but other than that... I'm feeling pretty good.

Had to reschedule yesterday's acu appt though, which was a bummer. My Dr. told me not to take my herbs while I had the fever... not sure why, but I was in no condition to ask questions. So my next appt. will be on Tuesday morning. I've heard girls say their O has been delayed by the amount of days they were feverish... hopefully my Dr. will keep that from happening.

I don't think 2 days of fever will have ruined my eggs though... so I think I've still got as good a shot at this cycle as any.


----------



## Jen1802

Good stuff Coley! Glad to hear you're on the mend but total crap about having to cancel the appointment! I think it could poss delay ovulation slightly but keeping everything crossed it won't make that big a difference! XOX


----------



## Hispirits

Hi Ladies! :hi:
do you mind if i join you all?
i'm Kerry, bit about me
i'm 27, married, ttc no:1 for 6 years. diagnosed unexplained infertility when i was 22, tried iui which failed. 
2009 fell pregnant naturally =D&gt; but m/c at 7wks. fell pregnant again in 2011 after having acupunture for 6 weeks, but that was ectoptic whch ruptured at 8/9 weeks.
i've been back seeing my acupunturist the last month and he's just started me on some herbs.
i'm not entirely sure whats in them :haha: but i have to make it up like a tea, its a brown powder which has to be dissolved in hot water, which i have to drink 20mins after breakfast and evening meal. its a bit stinky and doesn't taste particularly nice, but i trust my acuptunturist and his suggestions.
:dust::dust::dust:
i'd love to hear some success stories with tcm. 

xxx:hugs:


----------



## Jen1802

Welcome Hispirits! That stuff sounds like what I was taking. Does it come in a white bag? I had to take that and pills but it worked... was pregnant after 6 weeks the first time and 3 weeks the second time. I'm a total tcm convert now! xo


----------



## Hispirits

Jen1802 said:


> Welcome Hispirits! That stuff sounds like what I was taking. Does it come in a white bag? I had to take that and pills but it worked... was pregnant after 6 weeks the first time and 3 weeks the second time. I'm a total tcm convert now! xo

Oh wow that's amazing!! I hope it works for me, and I hope I get to carry fullterm. My tcm dr/acupuncturist made it himself, (I think) I usually see him at my gp surgery, but for the herbs I went for a concoltation at his regular premises. It was quite bizarre, he took my pulse for quite some time, both sides, and the started tapping and proding my tummy, listening to the sounds it made. I had to try hard bit to get the giggles! Lol after the consultation, he sent me the concoction in the post, it came in a tub/pot. I've been taking it for 4 days now. My next appointment is Wednesday.
Thanks for giving me hope! Xx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Welcome Hispirits. TCM is amazing stuff. I have full confidence in it. I've finally ovulated after not having periods for years. I'm excited and I'm sure it will help you.


----------



## Hispirits

thanks turbo!
i'm not sure if you ladies would be interested, but i just brought a lovely fertility bracelette from ebay.
the lady that makes them is really lovely!
she makes each one unique to suit your specific problems. here's a link to here website
www.bbutterfly.co.uk
and heres a link to here ebay, this is the one i brought.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bespoke-...822943?pt=Loose_Gemstones&hash=item415d19721f

well worth it i think, she was really quick to get in touch and ask me for my info, when i replied with my senario she sent me back a lovely heart felt message saying she had trouble ttc and what she was got to put on my fertility bracelette for me.

very nice lady!!
:happydance:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Thanks hispirits! They r very pretty. I think I'll order one!


----------



## Chiclady

Turboturtle - when will you test?


----------



## Chiclady

Oh and I forgot - Welcome Hispirits!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi Chicky. I've already tested. BFN. lol. I'm not worried though. I didn't expect much from this cycle. Ovulating was a huge success for me. Now I'm just waiting for AF since my temps dropped. I want a baseline for my lp and so far I'm 14dpo so my luteal is at least 14 days which makes me happy. How you doing in your tww?


----------



## Chiclady

Good! I'm feeling hopful for this cycle, but cautiously so. I'm glad to be in the 2ww and I ovulated on my son's birthday! Would be funny to conceive #2 on that day! Other than that, no symptom spotting for me this month! Hopefully...

I'm so glad to hear that you have a nice long LP! That's wonderful! Hopefully you can bump up your O date a little earlier! I know TCM has moved my O date up a day each cycle (from 19-18-17)!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Yeah, I'm hoping I'll start to have normal cycles now. This one has been a doozy. TCM has cured so much for me, not just TTC stuff. All around a better person health-wise. Congrats on your O! Fx you caught your eggy!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Well girls, I have a thread in the test section if you wanna peak at pics. Not sure I can post pics here, rules and such. I think we may have done it! I'm so sad my TCM doc isn't here to help me through this. She won't be back in the US until the 3rd week of Sept. Gonna be crazy. My temps have gone up again, although very chaotic still.


----------



## Jen1802

Turbo I just took a quick peek there, those are def faint positives! Woohooo...you are indeed a preggy turtle! Congratulations! So delighted for you, tcm has another success story!!! xoxo


----------



## Chiclady

Congratulations Turtle! I definitely see a line too! Have you tested again today?


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Thanks Jen and Chic! I'm on edge. Not very reassured at all with my faint lines. I did post new pics in my thread, but they are no better than yesterdays. TCM is amazing. I wouldn't have gotten this far without it. Even if I'm not preggy, I will at least have hope for the next cycles. Good stuff girls. Good stuff.


----------



## Coley1974

Hope you get a "for sure" result soon!!


----------



## Jen1802

Well from my experience a faint line is still a positive! Are there any chemists or drugstores near you? If so go by one of the clearblue digital tests, I got 1-2 weeks pregnant on mine when I was getting superfaint lines on everything else...literally they looked like shadows of lines! Good luck and let us know how you get on! xoxo


----------



## Hispirits

TurboTurtle80 said:


> Thanks Jen and Chic! I'm on edge. Not very reassured at all with my faint lines. I did post new pics in my thread, but they are no better than yesterdays. TCM is amazing. I wouldn't have gotten this far without it. Even if I'm not preggy, I will at least have hope for the next cycles. Good stuff girls. Good stuff.

hows it going hun, have you had a strong positive yet, keeping my fx for you. 
xxxx


----------



## Care76

I have been doing tcm for about 5 months now. I definitly am a believer. My doctor doesn't think I need any herbs except raspberry leaf and some added vit to my regular ones. 

Turtle that is great, FX this is your month! Oh and I think you can post pics, you just can't start a new thread.


----------



## Chiclady

Hey girls! 

I had another appointment with the acupuncturist this weekend and she was excited because I had a "slippery pulse". She said that it can be the pulse in early pregnancy but it can also be other things. She said that either way, it's a positive thing because my pulse has been very wiry since I started and this is the first time that it's been slippery, which indicates that the blood is moving around better. 

In other news, I have had a temp drop and spotting today, so that sucks. I'm praying that it's just implantation. If it's not and it really is my period coming on, I somehow dropped from a 14 day LP to a 10 day LP. That doesn't make that much sense.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi girls.

I wish my acu'ist wasn't out of the country. I so SO need a treatment and her advice. I've emailed her and she asked me to retest yesterday, but I haven't. I explained I'm stressed and she said I'm fine just waiting till Friday if that's what I want to do. Just keep taking care of myself. So I don't have any updates other than I'm starting to feel very ill most of the day. Could be bub, could be stress. I had a bad temp on Saturday which dropped my crosshairs, so I just discarded it. My temps are above my cover line since then. I'm really not supposed to read into my temps after a +, but it gives me some sense of security. :shrug:

Yay Chic! I really hope this is your month. The signs sound great and most acu'ists can tell you before you even take a test. Fx for you babe!


----------



## Jen1802

That sounds super promising Chic! I agree with turbo turtle...your tcm doctor can tell if you're pregnant from just your pulse...keeping everything crossed for you! xox


----------



## Coley1974

I'm just back from today's acu appt. I told her I still hadn't O'd yet and she said that being sick probably interrupted my system and she would "make something happen". She did a few things differently this time. Instead of 2 sets of needles in my legs, I got three and instead of 2 sets in my abdomen and 1 in my legs getting hooked up to the stim machine, I got 1 in my abdomen and 2 in my legs.

I slept so deeply that I didn't even hear the music the stim machine plays when my session is over. Before falling asleep, I heard the patient in the room next door let out a really loud snore that made me chuckle. I thought "Wow! They're really out!!" Little did I know, I'd be sleeping just as hard in a few minutes!

I do think she must've done *something *because I've already got more EWCM now than I did at 9:30 when I went in. I wonder if I'll get O pains like I did the first time she "triggered my O".

If you girls happen to read this before the day is over, I'd certainly appreciate you sending up an extra prayer or two for me. It'd be so wonderful if God decides to smile down on me today and let me actually conceive on my birthday! I'd never ask for another birthday present... *EVER*!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Happy birthday Coley! Glad you had a productive acu appt and lots of baby dust to you!


----------



## Chiclady

Well the slippery pulse was not an early pregnancy pulse for me. Back to CD1. Pretty devastated today...


----------



## TurboTurtle80

So sorry Chic :hugs: Stay positive! Now u know your blood is circulating better and you get a new chance in a few weeks. I think I may be one day behind u. I'm spotting a little now too. We'll see!


----------



## Coley1974

Sorry 'bout the witch showin' up. :(

I just went from 0 dpo to 7 dpo this morning with dotted CH's due to fertile CM after O. Whatever!! :dohh: LOL! 

This cycle can literally do whatever it wants at this point, I'm not bothered. I'd accepted that it was a bust, so I've already moved on, ya know? Glad to know I've O'd though... just because... well, it's always good to O! At least I won't spend the next week wondering about symptoms. It'd have to be a freakin' miracle for this cycle to be it! :haha:


----------



## mrssunshine78

i hope you don't mind me posting in here, i've just started having acupuncture a few weeks ago, think i've had about 6 sessions now. We've been ttc for 4 years now, i've had one mc after my first ivf, but now my fsh is too high for me to have another round :cry: So anyway i'm hoping my acupuncturist can help me get my fsh down, she's said to take agnus castus for a few months to see if that helps too. She has managed to lengthen my LP by a day, its always been 12 days, but my last two cycles i've had 13 days. I'm putting a lot of faith in this because i'm basically at a loss now as to what to do

sorry if i've rambled

:dust: to all


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi MrsSunshine!

Acu is wonderful. Follow everything your acupuncturist advises. Its really good for settling your hormones. Very sorry for your loss. Hopefully you'll get your forever baby here soon!

Coley, you are just like me. FF likes to throw in crazy little lines whenever it wants. I've apparently ovulated, but Idek. I'm ready for a new cycle.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Dup post. Sorry.


----------



## Coley1974

Welcome MrsSunshine!! :) The more the merrier... it can get a bit quiet around here, so new faces always make me smile!! :D

Turbo - Gotta love FF, eh? As if TTC weren't full of enough head scratching moments on it's own!! :haha: Hope you _*did *_O!!


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls sorry I've been MIA the past two weeks. Well my news, my baby girl Juno was born on Sunday 18th September at 10.16pm delivered via emergency c section weighing 2lbs 4 oz and 13 1/2 weeks premature. Obviously been a state of shock the past couple of weeks. Went to hospital on the 13th September with some slight staining and it turned out I was actually in pre term labour, 3 cm dilated and bulging membranes. Stayed in hospital until Sunday on bed rest and to give steroids to mature Juno's lungs but unfortunately they couldn't delay labour so she made an appearance last Sunday, I was only 26 plus 3 days according to my dates. She's in neo natal intensive care and is stable but obviously very, very tiny and its still early days yet. I'm just hoping and praying she continues to do well. xox


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Wow Jen! I'm very sorry you had to go through that n lil baby Juno is early. But I'm so happy your are both doing good right now. I pray your little girl stays strong and you can bring her home soon. Thinking of u both!! <3


----------



## mrssunshine78

Congratulations on the birth of your little girl, hope you're coping ok with her being in neonatal unit, hope she gets strong enough soon to come home. :hugs:


I realised the other day I've only had 4 acupuncture appointments, so think it's pretty good going that it's already lengthened my lp. Do you all take herbs? My lady doesn't do herbs, she just advised the agnus castus. Haven't had chance to read the whole thread, but I did see a couple of the girls early on had a reduction in their fsh, just keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## fitzy79

Oh my God Jen...havn't been on here much and when I do I read this news. Firstly, congrats on another beautiful daughter. I hope she is doing well and her health is improving every day. One of my very close friends had her little girl at 26 weeks (1 lb 10 oz.) and she is now a beautiful, lovable and very vocal little 3 yr. old. Little girls are fantastic fighters...:hugs:


----------



## Jen1802

Thanks Fitzy. The past two weeks have just been surreal. Still in shock to be honest. She's holding her own at the moment. She's lost 4 ozs so is down to 2lbs now but hopefully she'll start to gain some weight over the next few days. Needless to say its been emotional and I've been finding it all very hard to cope with but need to keep looking to the positives. xoxo


----------



## TurboTurtle80

:hugs: Jen. My prayers are with you. Stay strong sweetie.

MrsSunshine, I believe most of us do take some sort of herbs. Some boil fresh, some (like me) have pill form, but I haven't heard of anyone not doing herbs at all. Does your acu'ist not do them for anyone at all, or just not for your specific case? Its hard to think of TCM without the herbs that go with it. The herbs are more complementary and not just supplementary to help your body while ur not in the office getting acu. Hmm, interesting. I'd like to know her reasoning for not offering herbs.

Had my first acu appt today in a few weeks. Had to get the dreadful ear needles that work on my ovaries. Owie! She said they hurt cuz my ovaries are sleeping and clearly didn't want to be woken up. Lol! Well at least we are working on something new besides getting AF. I also got new herbs to help with the cysts called Gui Zhi Fu Ling Wan. So excited to be moving forward and fixing other things. CP is swollen, so I have a feeling af is finally on her way. Like really really this time. Lol. If not I will get provera next week when I see the FS. I'm off to research these herbs!


----------



## mrssunshine78

i think its maybe because she just does acupuncture, there isn't a local tcm clinic near me, closest i think it about 40 miles, and thats just not practical. She is specialised in fertility, 80% of her clients are fertility. I suppose just having acupuncture alone may take a bit longer. Also i don't know what i'm doing one month to the next, i'm having fsh checked every month and if its a good number then i'll start ivf straight away :shrug: I feel more relaxed so at least thats a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## Chiclady

Hi Ladies - 

Jen - I'll keep you and your family in my prayers. Keep us posted on how she's doing...

MrsSunshine - I take herbs and my acupuncturist says that she thinks that it is almost more important than the needles themselves. She wouldn't do one without the other so it's interesting that yours only does the acupuncture. 

I'm 2dpo right now and that is three days earlier than when I started acupuncture. I know it's working for me, but not nearly quick enough for me! :) I'm now ovulating at Day 16 instead of Day 19 without TCM. She said that she's seen an improvement in my pulse and some of the stagnation that I have in my abdomen. It's just frustrating because it's obvious that there's something that I need to resolve fertility-wise when most people would say that I'm the picture of health. I eat a mostly natural diet, tons of fruits and veggies, whole grains, lean meat when I do eat meat. I exercise 3-4 times a week. I think it really is stress that is causing me not to be able to conceive. My acupuncturist recommended that I spend about 20 minutes a day to myself just relaxing and doing something only for myself that I enjoy doing. It's such an easy solution, but there is always someone that needs something taken care of - work, son, husband, family, etc. But I'm going to make a conscious effort during the 2WW to do it. I'm sure it can't hurt. 

Hope everyone is staying positive!


----------



## Chiclady

Hi ladies! I just wanted to pop into this thread to let you all know that I got a TCM :bfp: yesterday! I couldn't believe it. I was late for my period that was supposed to start on Sunday and I took a test and almost before I was done peeing, it was blazingly positive! I know that TCM contributed to this wonderful result! I've been going for three months and my acupucturist said that her patients are usually pregnant within 3 months! She was right! We're over the moon about it, but we're being cautious until we can get bloodwork back. 

I'm definitely going to still be checking in here with the TCM ladies! This has been such a wonderful group for support! I really do thank you all for the support that you have given me the last few months!


----------



## mrssunshine78

huge congratulations to you!! wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## TurboTurtle80

That is fantastic Chiclady!! Congrats on your BFP. Do stay in touch with us and I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months! Woohoo for TCM!


----------



## Chiclady

Thanks everyone! you all are so great! It has been so wonderful! And I just KNOW that it was TCM that allowed me to get pregnant! I'm sure that you ladies will not be far behind me!


----------



## Laummatt

Hi Girls

Just popped by to see how everyone is doing. Fitzy Im so sorry that you lost your bub back in Sept x x x x

Jen - I could hardly believe what I was reading, bless her coming so early! I hope and pray she continues to fight and will be home with her family as soon as possible. My friend also had twin girls around that gestation and weight and they are both bubbly 4 year olds now. 

Chic - congrats!! I know hoe exciting getting that BFP from TCM it feels like a little miracle!!

Anyhow, I have just started ovulating DS2 is 10 1/2 months old and they stubbornly refused to ovulate until I had totally stopped bf him, now to decide when to try for number 3!!! Never thought you could be so happy to see af :happydance:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi girls.

Thought I'd check in also. Laummatt, congrats on ovulation. Now the real games begin! Good luck!

Only thing I have is my calm temps for the past month or so. I believe af should be on her way finally if my chart is correct and I've had an actual phase shift with ovulation. Not sure. Just waiting.


----------



## Jen1802

Huge congratulations Chiclady! That is wonderful news, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! Juno is now 5 weeks old and doing brilliantly. She's been moved to SCBU and is up to 3lbs 4oz now. Hard to believe how much she has changed in that space of time. We've had a few hiccups along the way but I'm hoping we'll get her home in the next 4 weeks if she keeps doing as well as she has been! xoxo


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Yay Jen! I've been wondering and hoping all was well. So SO glad to hear your baby girl is doing well. Very happy for you and your whole family.


----------



## samhuijia

Did I tell you my diagnosis is kidney yang deficiency and cold uterus? Makes perfect sense if you have the book I've been banging on about.


----------



## Laummatt

Morning, 

Great to hear how well Juno is doing Jen, Im so so pls'd to hear this news! :happydance:

Yes back in the game Turboturtle, exciting but a bit scared too... Im not going to 'try' for a few months, just let the possible gap between the babies become a bit more manageable for me! Plus DS1 will be off to school next Sept so ideally sometime after that, for my sanity!! Great to hear about your calmer temps, how long have you been on the TCM route?
samhuijia - I had a kidney yang def too. I started on TCM mid Jan 2010 ad was pregnant mid March, amazing. My cycles sorted themselves almost immediately, Im a total convert to TCM as I have to admit I went into it not really a believer. 

Good luck girlies, will be checking in a lot more from now :thumbup:

Lau x


----------



## Jen1802

Its lovely to see some of the old faces back on the ttc pages again! Decided to stick up some pics of Juno for you all to see. Laummatt good luck with the ttc! xoxo
 



Attached Files:







Image0224.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 3









Image0214.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## fitzy79

Aww she's beautiful Jen..you must be very proud!! Good to have you back Laumatt...I'm still here..prob the last of the original gang!!:dohh:


----------



## Laummatt

Lovely photos Jen, she's a beautie!! Lovely to see and of course to hear how well she's doing. 

Thanks Fitzy - Im sorry your still here, sounds like you've had a rocky road. What treatment are you currently having? 

My friend (who has had a nightmare getting preggie with her first two, like years and fertility treatment) has just told me number 3 is on the way after only 3 weeks of trying!!! amazing news, makes me feel like throwing caution to the wind and trying asap!!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

What a beautiful little girl Jen. I love how intriguing her eyes are. She's so alert and curious. =)


----------



## Laummatt

Just curious if Abster ever came back on here. I was just looking back at some of the older stuff on here. Last time I was here she was taking a break from it all? Anyone know?? I do hope that she had some positive news.


----------



## Jen1802

Hey hun, no I had sent her a message on here shortly after my first daughter was born just to thank her for all her support but I don't think she has come back on. Miss her! xo


----------



## Laummatt

Thats such a shame, Id love to know how she is getting on.

hows Juno doing??


----------



## Jen1802

She's doing well. She had her first full bottle feed today, have been trying to breastfeed her for so long and her mouth is just too small and she's too tired a lot of the time to feed and has only had tube feeds so it was a nice change! Could have her home in the next 2-4 weeks! xo


----------



## TurboTurtle80

:xmas3:

Its been quiet in here. Jen, so glad to hear your baby girl is doing so well. I'm very happy for you. 

Afm, acu this morning. We worked on getting me balanced again. I've been depressed and my eating has wreaked havoc on everything. I feel much better and relaxed now. She's having me track my moods and sleep on MoodTracker to help figure out my cycles better. So far we think I have 29 day cycles, but its hard to tell bcz my "periods" are only small spots. I'm excited tho to actually have cycles now. It was getting kinda crazy! 

Hope you're all well!


----------



## Jen1802

Thanks pet! We won't know if there are any issues with her development eg learning, motor skills etc until she's a bit older but they'll be keeping a close eye on her and she'll have a lot of follow up appointments. Will just have to wait and see! That's great the acupuncture has made you more relaxed! Are you feeling depressed from the whole ttc thing or is there other stuff going on? When I went to my gp when we were first ttc he told me I was suffering from extreme anxiety and that was affecting me falling pregnant. I was pretty pissed off at that as I just felt fobbed off and that he wasn't taking me seriously! Thankfully I found the tcm practitioner and the acupuncture just made me feel totally relaxed and calm. It really is such a great holistic treatment! Here's hoping you can figure out your cycles over the next month or so! xo


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi girls! Its been a while since we've checked in. I hope everyone had a good Christmas. 

Jen, I think I've been struggling with depression bcz of a lot of things. Everything stems from wanting a baby tho. I feel pretty incomplete or more so broken. Its getting better. I have been taking care of my friend's daughter for a while now and it seems to curb than need to be a mommy. =) How is your daughter?

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Sizzles

So it's been 7 or 8 months since anyone posted on here, but I discovered this thread whilst trawling for posts on acupuncture recently, and have spent the last few days reading the WHOLE thread!
I've decided to try starting it up again since I have begun acupuncture this cycle and I'd like to thank the original crew for starting it originally; I feel I know you guys quite well and felt like chipping in as I read through, but obviously your posts were from a long time ago!
I shall post again after my next treatment, by which time hopefully others will have joined me, but following that, if I'm still alone, I shall assume there's no interest. So who's with me?

So here's me, 34 years old (OH 41):

I'm on cycle 30 or so since beginning ttc no1 in April 2010. OH and have tests which have all come back fine; I have my next FS appointment next month (first FS appointment was with a nurse to get history etc. and to order further tests; the next should be with a consultant) when they plan on referring me for IVF, assuming they are happy with the existing test results and don't decide to test further.
I tried 5 weeks of acupuncture last August, but due to work commitments and money, plus the fact that OH hadn't been tested at that point (and I have had more tests in the meantime) I decided to knock it on the head: I figured it was a waste of money if the problem didn't lie with me in the first place.

Last month I decided to give acupuncture another go since I really hope to avoid IVF, but chose a different practitioner. Her first available appointment was on 25th July, so that's when I had my first session. 

*Session 1:*
She was very detailed in gathering background and medical history etc. and treated me with around 15 needles. Following the session I yawned all the way home and felt quite 'woozy'! I had told her about my pre-af and post af spotting and she seemed quite concerned by this, especially since the pre-af can last around 9 days. She treated me for this, and low and behold my period arrived that night!

*Session 2:*
She was pleased my period had arrived, thus potentially shortening my brown spotting phase. She worked on building up my uterus and strengthening it. She also heat treated my abdomen with moxa as she said it was a little cold (though didn't seem unduly concerned). For the first time I had a needle in the top of my scalp and also needles in my ears. She also placed needles in my tummy, behind my knees (?) in my feet and wrists. Once again I felt quite spacy after treatment as well as feeling a sort of dull ache in my abdomen - a little like a cross between ov pain and af cramps.

*Session 3 (this week):*
I hold her I thought I'd ov'ed the previous night due to the discomfort I'd felt. She was happy with this as I was previously ov'ing typically on cd11/12 and this was cd13; she wanted me to be ov'ing around the cd14 mark to regulate everything. Heat treated tummy again, still maintaining that it's a little cool (I've started attempting to keep it warm myself to help this) and pretty much needles in the same places as before. Still aiming to strengthen my uterus and build up the lining in the hope of making it appealing and cosy for a potential bean!

General thoughts are that the needles are causing me a little more discomfort this time than last year, but I actually feel that they're doing more good, or at least doing something!
She has said that in due course she might like to suggest some herbs to take. But having read this thread I've decided to tell her that I don't want to go down that route and will instead focus on the acupuncture.

So is there anyone else out there who would like to share their TCM ttc journey?


----------



## jojo-m

I'm all finished baby making content with my 2 but since you popped this thread up in my subscriptions it would be rude not to say hi and wish you the best of luck! 

Good to hear the acu already showing good effect, keep at it girl you will get your bfp! 

I'm probably going to have acu for my hormonal acne, 

Jo x


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hi Sizzles! I'm so glad you revived this thread. I read through all of this thread too when I was looking for others, but didn't bump it. There's also a group of ladies doing acu in the main TTC forum...I wonder if we could consolidate the groups.

Anyway, I'm 38 and have been doing acu for 4 months. I've been trying to conceive my 2nd child since November 2011. DD#1 took me 8 months, and she's now 18 months. I had hoped #2 wouldn't take as much time, but as the months dragged on I knew there wasn't something quite right with me. My periods had gotten to the point where they'd last only a day with extremely scanty brown flow. Also, I had been experiencing some weird PMS symptoms, like dizziness, shortness of breath, very hot hands and feet. I had experienced some of these symptoms when TTC #1, but I fixed it with ACV, baby aspirin, and quitting caffeine. That was when I knew I needed extra help.

My acu diagnosed me with qi and blood deficiency and put me on some herbs based on my history, pulse, and tongue diagnosis. My first session was wonderful. I felt so relaxed after. She usually puts the needles in my feet, lower legs, sometimes a needle or two in the abdomen, in my wrist, ears, and always in between my eyebrows. 

My periods gradually got heavier over time. The dizziness, shortness of breath, hot hands and feet went away completely by the time I completed my second cycle of acu, but my periods still were on the light side. They had increased to a little less than two days with light to moderate flow.

On the third cycle, I decided to supplement with b-12 on my own, and I got a nearly three day period with very healthy flow.

I'm now moving into my 4th month of acu. She says I'm now in a "good place" now. I think the acu and the b-12 did the trick, because I had a lot of signs of b-12 deficiency. Now I'm just hoping that it's enough to get me pregnant. It's kind of stressful, because if I don't get pregnant soon after rebalancing my body, then I know I will have to go to a specialist. I'm so afraid that something is majorly wrong with me. 

Anyway, sorry for the book, but I look forward to chatting with you. Did your acu give you a diagnosis? Are you taking herbs too?


----------



## Premomt

I ended up getting knocked up the good ol fashioned way ("when you arent trying, it'll happen :dohh:") 
Good luck to you all with the acu and TCM style pregnancies!


----------



## CaliDreaming

jojo-m said:


> I'm all finished baby making content with my 2 but since you popped this thread up in my subscriptions it would be rude not to say hi and wish you the best of luck!
> 
> Good to hear the acu already showing good effect, keep at it girl you will get your bfp!
> 
> I'm probably going to have acu for my hormonal acne,
> 
> Jo x

Congrats Jo!! I am sooo looking forward to the day when my family is complete. I hate hate hate TTC.

I'm sure the acu will be great for your acne. Between all the supplements I've been taking and the acu, my acne has all but disappeared. I used to have to take spironolactone to keep it under control.



Premomt said:


> I ended up getting knocked up the good ol fashioned way ("when you arent trying, it'll happen :dohh:")
> Good luck to you all with the acu and TCM style pregnancies!


Congrats Premomt! I guess it could happen for me too eventually if I just relaxed a bit. My dh tells me the same thing. Only thing is that I'm pushing 40 so I feel I have to be more aggressive about it.


----------



## Sizzles

Thanks for the good luck wishes JoJo!



CaliDreaming said:


> Hi Sizzles! I'm so glad you revived this thread. I read through all of this thread too when I was looking for others, but didn't bump it. There's also a group of ladies doing acu in the main TTC forum...I wonder if we could consolidate the groups.
> 
> Did your acu give you a diagnosis? Are you taking herbs too?

Hmm. I don't know how we'd consolidate the groups, but if anyone more technically minded wants to do that...???? I'll take a look at the thread you've referred to. I just did a search on acupuncture I think and wound up on this thread; I really liked the 'feel' of it: such camaraderie from the original girls.

My lady did say I have blood stagnation I think, which is why I have the brown spotting pre and post af: she wants it to be a much better flow concentrated into much fewer days. Funny how the medical profession have not given 2 hoots about the spotting when I've mentioned it; I knew it couldn't be healthy! I'm not taking any herbs, though my lady did mention it during the first appointment as perhaps doing this once she's seen how I responde to acu. However, I think I'm going to give them a miss, partly because I'm just unsure about them, and partly because it's already a costly business and I'd rather focus the money on the acupuncture, otherwise I'd need to do fewer sessions of that. But I guess I'll just see how things pan out.

Nice to see a few people on here. Let's try to keep it busy!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hey girls :hi:

Just wanted to pop in now that there's life in here again. I've been going to acu for a year. Its been a very long road for me and acu. We're finally at a point where I'm getting occasional periods on my own. I've also been on the Isagenix program for 3 weeks and that seems to be helping me with all the hormonal fluctuations PLUS it makes my face look so nice. Amazing pores with very few pimples. So thankful! I actually have acu tomorrow morning. Hopefully I can stay off the herbs! Good luck to all of you. Acu is amazing for every part of health. I live by it.


----------



## Sizzles

Nice to see someone from the original chat here. Good luck on your continued journey TurboT - nice to hear so much positivity for the acu, although you only have to look over the first half of this thread to see that many of the girls had happy outcomes with tcm.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Yup. I think Fitzy is the most recent BFP. Acu will help us all eventually.


----------



## CaliDreaming

TurboTurtle80 said:


> Yup. I think Fitzy is the most recent BFP. Acu will help us all eventually.

Yeah, I've been stalking her journal. What an inspirational story!


----------



## Care76

Good luck ladies!

I believe acu can really work. It did help me with my cycles, but I needed more help so we still had to use IVF. But I used acu leading up to it and after transfer to help. I would recommend anybody use acu in conjunction with IVF.


----------



## Sizzles

Thanks for your input Care. I'm thinking at this stage that I will give acupuncture 3 months, since that seems to be the length of time for it to take effect. During that time I may begin IVF, in which case I'll make a decision about whether to continue or not. I worked out though that to have 3 months worth of treatment was £500+ which is A LOT of money when there are no guarantees. 

Fingers crossed for the 3 month rule!


----------



## Sizzles

YAY! My copy of 'the book' (The Infertility Cure, referred to copiously throughout this thread) has arrived - along with a new box of cbfm sticks; I'm so glad the postie couldn't see through the packaging!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Care76 said:


> Good luck ladies!
> 
> I believe acu can really work. It did help me with my cycles, but I needed more help so we still had to use IVF. But I used acu leading up to it and after transfer to help. I would recommend anybody use acu in conjunction with IVF.

Looks like you have had quite a long journey to motherhood as well. I'm so happy for you! :)



Sizzles said:


> YAY! My copy of 'the book' (The Infertility Cure, referred to copiously throughout this thread) has arrived - along with a new box of cbfm sticks; I'm so glad the postie couldn't see through the packaging!

That book is so awesome. I refer back to it often. 

I just got a CBFM. I am pretty regular, but I still am never quite sure of my O date. I think my ovulation has been weak. I was so excited when I got use one of the sticks for the first time.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hey ladies! I had my appointment yesterday and she was really pleased with my health. She said that my tongue looks great, so the cleanse I've been doing has really detoxified my liver. I have not had to take herbs in several months and she says the way I'm going that I won't need them for a while. We discussed my cycle and she's fine with the fact I haven't had a period. She's confident it'll come. So am I. Hope you're all doing well.

So glad this thread is alive again.


----------



## CaliDreaming

TurboTurtle80 said:


> Hey ladies! I had my appointment yesterday and she was really pleased with my health. She said that my tongue looks great, so the cleanse I've been doing has really detoxified my liver. I have not had to take herbs in several months and she says the way I'm going that I won't need them for a while. We discussed my cycle and she's fine with the fact I haven't had a period. She's confident it'll come. So am I. Hope you're all doing well.
> 
> So glad this thread is alive again.


That is great news! It's so good to see positive changes. If AF shows then I bet a BFP won't be too long behind. How long did you have to take herbs and what did your tongue look like before? 

I have been taking herbs going on four months now and my acu said at my last appointment that I was at a "good place" now. I've been afraid that she's done all that she can do for me and is about to give up on me, but maybe the fact that I've still had to take herbs means that there are still some improvements my body needs to make?? I hope I'm making sense...


----------



## fitzy79

Hi ladies, so glad to see this thread being revived and hope you get as much support from it as us original girls did! I credit acu with so much...my case is very complex and I had the added issue of recurrent miscarriage to add to the mix which needed medical intervention due to underlying issues. However, I have stuck with acu the whole way through and still have great faith in Dr. Wu...I am still seeing him weekly at the moment! Wishing you all tons of luck and hope those BFP's find you all really soon x


----------



## Jen1802

So nice to see this thread being revived! TCM has helped so many of us on here, it's nice to see new fresh faces giving it a go! Turbo turtle that sounds really positive, now just for af to show up! 
Fitzy congratulations, keeping everything crossed for a happy and healthy pregnancy!
xo


----------



## Sizzles

So I had my fourth acupuncture session on Tuesday. She kind of scared me actually as she told me quite clearly that I have a 'cold uterus' - something she'd alluded to before, but not in such graphic terms. Basically she said a fertilised eggy would arrive at my uterus, and on finding it cold and inhospitable would say 'sod that - I'd rather expire!' (My take on it, not exactly how she put it!) She treated it with moxa, which she had done the previous week and I'm now like a crazy lady (ok, even crazier!) sitting with a microwavable polar bear on my abdomen! I've been applying heat daily (sometimes repeatedly) since then and have been trying to get more spicy food into my diet and avoiding (ish) raw foods. So spiced stewed plums for me today, then celeriac, apple and ginger soup shortly for lunch.
I was surprised that she used needles in my abdomen and that she used the moxa, after reading what a lot of people said on here early on about no needles during LP. It seemed she was mostly using the same points as previously. However, I have to trust her judgement and I did just sort of ask that no needles would be used that might be potentially harmful. She said that she wouldn't be doing and 'purging' or, I think 'clarifying'??
Any way, my abdo stayed warm for the rest of the day, but I'm taking no chances and trying to _keep_ it warm. It was 8dpo when I saw her though, so I don't know if it would be too late for this month if there were a fertilised egg.

I'm gradually working my way through The Infertility Cure and picking up some dietary tips along the way to work with my spice and ginger additions.

Dropped off OH's obligatory second SA this morning as they won't let us proceed with IVF without it, despite it being fine last time. I went baby shopping for a friend's newborn gift afterwards. SOOOO many lovely things! At least I could honestly say 'I'm shopping for a gift for my friend' - although I've been known to use the line when it has _not_ been the case!

I was a bit naughty though because I bought *myself *a Hungry Caterpillar sleeping bag/Grobag. Trying some PMA and figure it works for either flavour of baby and if I don't even have a baby (God forbid!) then it can be a gift for someone else's baby. So cute though, I just couldn't resist!

Next appointment is on Tuesday.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sizzles said:


> So I had my fourth acupuncture session on Tuesday. She kind of scared me actually as she told me quite clearly that I have a 'cold uterus' - something she'd alluded to before, but not in such graphic terms. Basically she said a fertilised eggy would arrive at my uterus, and on finding it cold and inhospitable would say 'sod that - I'd rather expire!' (My take on it, not exactly how she put it!) She treated it with moxa, which she had done the previous week and I'm now like a crazy lady (ok, even crazier!) sitting with a microwavable polar bear on my abdomen! I've been applying heat daily (sometimes repeatedly) since then and have been trying to get more spicy food into my diet and avoiding (ish) raw foods. So spiced stewed plums for me today, then celeriac, apple and ginger soup shortly for lunch.
> I was surprised that she used needles in my abdomen and that she used the moxa, after reading what a lot of people said on here early on about no needles during LP. It seemed she was mostly using the same points as previously. However, I have to trust her judgement and I did just sort of ask that no needles would be used that might be potentially harmful. She said that she wouldn't be doing and 'purging' or, I think 'clarifying'??
> Any way, my abdo stayed warm for the rest of the day, but I'm taking no chances and trying to _keep_ it warm. It was 8dpo when I saw her though, so I don't know if it would be too late for this month if there were a fertilised egg.
> 
> I'm gradually working my way through The Infertility Cure and picking up some dietary tips along the way to work with my spice and ginger additions.
> 
> Dropped off OH's obligatory second SA this morning as they won't let us proceed with IVF without it, despite it being fine last time. I went baby shopping for a friend's newborn gift afterwards. SOOOO many lovely things! At least I could honestly say 'I'm shopping for a gift for my friend' - although I've been known to use the line when it has _not_ been the case!
> 
> I was a bit naughty though because I bought *myself *a Hungry Caterpillar sleeping bag/Grobag. Trying some PMA and figure it works for either flavour of baby and if I don't even have a baby (God forbid!) then it can be a gift for someone else's baby. So cute though, I just couldn't resist!
> 
> Next appointment is on Tuesday.

LOL @ your description of what happens when the egg enters a cold uterus! 

I think a lot of acus don't use needles in the LP just to be extra safe, but actually it's fine if the acu knows what they're doing. There are some points that should not be stimulated during pregnancy, and others where the needles is not supposed to be very deep during pregnancy. I'm sure your egg is going to be just fine! 

I'm sure you'll be needing that sleeping bag pretty soon too! It bet it really feels good to take a break from TTC hell and engage in some positive thinking .


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I've also heard that acus can tell by your pulse if you've conceived or not. They just don't say anything bcz they rely on bloodwork to tell you. So they just alter their own medicine to fit your current needs.

A warm heating pad sounds cozy. I may start doing that.


----------



## Jen1802

My tcm practitioner told me I had a cold uterus too when I started tcm, she told me I had to keep my feet, hands and uterus warm so I constantly had a big fleecy blanket round me in the house and two hot water bottles, one on my feet and other on my uterus with my hands on it too. They can tell if your pregnant or not when they take your pulse as it feels slippery. Good luck, hoping this is your month!! xox


----------



## Sizzles

Hmmm. I'm finding the RL book a little repetitive and a little contradictory, albeit very interesting. In one section it's talking about the foods to eat and avoid, both generally and according to the individual's diagnosis, taking into account you can be deficient in more than one area. Well it's telling me in one section to avoid certain foods that contain this particular acid, 'e.g. blah blah blah, seaweed...' then in another section it lists 3 different seaweeds to eat! Also, it's telling me to eat meat in one section and telling me to avoid it in another!

I've just used FF to create a tally (you've gotta love a tally!)
I've done one for the number of days past ov that I start spotting and one for the total number of days I spot for before af. So I average 7/8 days of spotting pre af, which as my acu lady has confirmed, isn't good! Also, I average 9dpo for the spotting and am currently 11dpo with none (although I'm aware it's early and it still could arrive today.) On the basis of 13 cycles tallied, only 3 of them were over days 11 or 12dpo, with none beyond that. However, I was in this position unusually last month, when the spotting held off until 12dpo and got my hopes up. I have to remain rational and think that whilst of course I hope and pray the absence of spotting is due to a beanie, it could still turn up any time, and even if it doesn't, it's probably due to the acu.

So that's me! Does anyone else have anything interesting TCM or otherwise to share?

p.s. Fitzy - I thought of you as I was typing this as the ad across the top of the screen was telling me to 'Jump into Ireland' and also referred to 'Kerry'. :)


----------



## fitzy79

:) @ the Jump into Ireland ad!!! 

I too found the Infertility Cure to be a bit contradictory...I did dip in and out of it but feel that following the guidelines loosely as opposed to being really stringent with them worked better for me. I think the vast majority of us fertility girls who use TCM have been diagnosed with cold uterus and I too used a heating pad and always sat with a blanket over my tummy pre-ov. 

Sizzles its great that the spotting is sorting itself out. I hope it's because of a Beanie but as you say even if it's a sign that acu is working that's a positive!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Yeah, I thought the recommendations were contradictory too. I just follow the ones that I think will help the main problems I am having, and not get too hung up on the rest. It gets really confusing for me sometimes because I'll reading something in the Randine Lewis book, then I have another book called Making Babies which is kind of similar, and then I have my acu telling me stuff. 

I'm with Fitzy--definitely best to take a loose approach and not get too hung up on the details. I notice my acu pretty much takes a loose approach too. I am very good about taking my herbs and follow the dosage instructions to the letter as if, but my acu is very loose about it. 

Sizzles I hope you get your BFP this month. I know it's hard not to get up hope when you see things going in a positive direction. Either way, it must be exciting to see real changes in your body. My acu also has given me things to warm up my uterus. The only thing about that is that I don't have any signs of a progesterone deficiency. My LP is 14-16 days long and my temps stay high throughout with no spotting ever in my life. I guess it's the standard thing to do because it can't hurt even if I don't really need it.

I'm really finding it interesting to see how my blood deficiency diagnosis corresponds to conditions in Western medicine. The changes I noticed were pretty gradual the first three months, but this cycle the changes have been a little more dramatic after I started taking B-12 vitamins. My period flow was the heaviest it's been in a long time. Also, I felt O twinges before O and very strong O pains around O time. Although my periods are regular, it feels like my ovaries are "waking up". It seems my "blood deficiency"=b12 deficiency because it dramatically improved after I took megadoses of b12.

Another thing that's interesting is that I'm having some of the same symptoms that a lot of ladies experience when they take Clomid. I've had my acne return after many months and strong O pains. I'm thinking that I might have been having weak ovulation all this time

So I feel that my blood deficiency is starting to go away. My acu said that my "heart pulse" was very strong. I haven't been able to figure out what that means yet.

Anyway, sorry for the book. I do tend to ramble on and on and on...


----------



## Sizzles

CaliDreaming said:


> Another thing that's interesting is that I'm having some of the same symptoms that a lot of ladies experience when they take Clomid. I've had my acne return after many months and strong O pains. I'm thinking that I might have been having weak ovulation all this time

I wouldn't be so sure that it means you've been having weak ov. I always have some ov pain, and sometimes it's really intense, but my acu lady said she's going to work on minimising it and 'smoothing it out' as the pain suggests it's too much of a jolt for my body.

p.s. Still no spotting.:thumbup:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Sizzles, great for no spotting. Keeping my hopes up for you. Either way its a good thing.

Cali, it is definitely hard finding your own niche in all this, isn't it? I've struggled going back and forth doing exactly what I'm told and then putting my own twist on it. I've learned in life, and this goes for all aspects, when in doubt stick to what you're used to and know. I've rarely had a good experience if I do otherwise.

So I have acu tomorrow. I'm so excited. We were talking last time about how well my body has been accepting the needles. She says I haven't been flinching at all. I thought she was just going easy on me, but she said she hasn't. I wonder what could be going on?

Good luck girls. Its good to have acu people to relate with again.


----------



## Sizzles

Ooh! Good luck for tomorrow TT! That's interesting that you're not feeling the needles as much; I wonder whether that might be the same for me in due course; I have to admit, I kind of figured that this lady either put the needles deeper or used bigger needles than the lady I saw briefly last year.
I also find I really look forward to my next session; trouble is, I'm a teacher and in doing so I'm wishing my summer holidays away!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Lol. So true! Its kinda like waiting for your next paycheck. You spend your time waiting and then time flies and before you know it, its time for something else to be here.


----------



## Jen1802

My practitioner told me that when it doesn't hurt going in anymore that usually is a good sign and means there are no blockages along the energy paths. Sorry if that sounds a bit airy fairy but it made sense as when everything was working as it should be for me the needles didn't really hurt anymore. xoxo


----------



## TurboTurtle80

How exciting! So do you gals get bruises with acu? I always get bruises in different places. Always have bruised easily tho.


----------



## Sizzles

Jen - it does make sense; I was just a bit surprised when it did hurt, since when I had acu last year it didn't hurt a bit. Hopefully it'll stop hurting soon: a) because I don't like it! and b) because of what you said!

Turbo - I tend to get one bruise each time I visit: I've had one on my chest/decolletage (if you please!), one on my tummy and this time one on my inner wrist. They pretty much last 6 days, so have gone by the time I see her next. STrangely, they don't really hurt though, as in, when you press a bruise you can usually feel it, but I can't with these.

Well the spotting has started. :growlmad: I had the teensiest amount last night, that only us ltttc-ers would notice, so I've counted it from today as it's the usual stuff and with your period you're supposed to count day 1 as the next day if you come on in the evening. So that's 12dpo, which is the same as last month when I hadn't started the treatment! So it's hard to know whether it's the acu or not as I tend to average 9dpo.

I'm in a bad mood now. I thought I was ok with the spotting, but that coupled with one cat just uncharacteristically swiping my hand (ouch!) and one cat going to the vet and struggling against me so much he's put a whole in my reasonably new top, I'm feeling a bit on edge.

So I just have the one more cycle to get pg before ivf referral. I should be on 2ww when I have my appointment when they will refer me. I just have to hope to goodness that I'll need to make a phonecall after it's arranged, telling them there's no need any more. God I hate this!


----------



## Sizzles

So I thought I was kind of ok with the spotting this month (despite my bad mood on Saturday!) Well it hit me more so yesterday when I had a bit of a meltdown and was a snivelling, crying and shouting mess!

Whilst I'm feeling slightly better today, I am feeling rather aggrieved at the TCM 'rules'. I'm supposed to avoid foods and drinks colder than room temperature, plus of course steering clear of sweets, chocolates and cake. All of this (particularly the temperature thing I think) is most important during the run up to, and including during my period. Well I'm sorry, but that's just when I need it most! Last night I had 2 glasses of chilled white wine and some sorbet! I just feel the need to eat chocolate and cake and all things bad for me at this time of the month. So I'm feeling rather dispondent.

Acu tomorrow, so I'll tell her how I've been feeling and see what she says/does.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Sizzles, :hugs:, sorry you're not feeling well. It's definitely an up and down thing that changes sometimes with each hour that passes. I've come to find with everything we do, there are "good, better, or best results" when arriving at a lifestyle change. If you do everything by the book, you'll likely get best results. If you tweak it, you'll still get some level of success, but not as good as if you did everything precisely. In the end, we just need to find out what works for us based on experience. You'll find balance, so don't be so hard on yourself.

I had my acu sesh on Saturday and she was so lovely she gave me my appt for free since it was my birthday. WOW!! I gotta say everyone was very sweet to me, and still are. Kinda one of the best birthdays I've had so long as I don't consider my family being a bunch of turds. Anywhoo, she has me using a heating pad nightly and some Tiger oil (smells like Icy Hot or Bengay) on my abdomen for the cramps I've been getting. I'm hoping this will help warm my uterus and make everything work better. 

Hope you all are well.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sizzles said:


> So I thought I was kind of ok with the spotting this month (despite my bad mood on Saturday!) Well it hit me more so yesterday when I had a bit of a meltdown and was a snivelling, crying and shouting mess!
> 
> Whilst I'm feeling slightly better today, I am feeling rather aggrieved at the TCM 'rules'. I'm supposed to avoid foods and drinks colder than room temperature, plus of course steering clear of sweets, chocolates and cake. All of this (particularly the temperature thing I think) is most important during the run up to, and including during my period. Well I'm sorry, but that's just when I need it most! Last night I had 2 glasses of chilled white wine and some sorbet! I just feel the need to eat chocolate and cake and all things bad for me at this time of the month. So I'm feeling rather dispondent.
> 
> Acu tomorrow, so I'll tell her how I've been feeling and see what she says/does.


So sorry you're feeling down. :( On days like that, I just let myself have whatever I want--rules or no rules. One or two days of being bad is not going to undo all of the work you've done. Soon you'll start to feel better again and then you'll feel more like complying with the rules.



TurboTurtle80 said:


> How exciting! So do you gals get bruises with acu? I always get bruises in different places. Always have bruised easily tho.

I never bruise with it. That must suck. 



TurboTurtle80 said:


> Sizzles, :hugs:, sorry you're not feeling well. It's definitely an up and down thing that changes sometimes with each hour that passes. I've come to find with everything we do, there are "good, better, or best results" when arriving at a lifestyle change. If you do everything by the book, you'll likely get best results. If you tweak it, you'll still get some level of success, but not as good as if you did everything precisely. In the end, we just need to find out what works for us based on experience. You'll find balance, so don't be so hard on yourself.
> 
> I had my acu sesh on Saturday and she was so lovely she gave me my appt for free since it was my birthday. WOW!! I gotta say everyone was very sweet to me, and still are. Kinda one of the best birthdays I've had so long as I don't consider my family being a bunch of turds. Anywhoo, she has me using a heating pad nightly and some Tiger oil (smells like Icy Hot or Bengay) on my abdomen for the cramps I've been getting. I'm hoping this will help warm my uterus and make everything work better.
> 
> Hope you all are well.

That was so nice of your acu! Happy belated Birthday!!! :)



Jen1802 said:


> My practitioner told me that when it doesn't hurt going in anymore that usually is a good sign and means there are no blockages along the energy paths. Sorry if that sounds a bit airy fairy but it made sense as when everything was working as it should be for me the needles didn't really hurt anymore. xoxo

Some days it hurts and some days it doesn't. I've noticed that it doesn't hurt as much in my legs as much. There are a couple of points in my feet that are still sore from time to time. I guess I am prone to getting blocked up.


----------



## Sizzles

*Session 5*

So today I visited my acu at exactly the same point as this time last cycle: 15dpo on fourth day of spotting. Last time my period arrived by bedtime, so we'll see if the same happens this time; I hope so as I want to move on to the next cycle.

I told my acu lady that my emotions had been a little 'off' what with the spotting starting. She listened and has treated my emotions with the needles.
The needles hurt more today than they have before - more so once they were in than the actual process of putting them in: particularly uncomfortable was one in my tum which periodically I could feel sort of pulsing pain/discomfort down inside me from my abdo towards my pubic area. I wasn't sure whether I should be feeling it or not, and probably stupidly, chose not to say anything.
She didn't use moxa today and, on reflection neither checked my tongue (first time she hasn't done that) or felt my tummy for cold. Weirdly, today and yesterday my lower tummy hasn't felt as cold as it has in the past. I'm more inclined to think this is to do with my period being imminent rather than any effects of acu, heat application and dietary changes, but we'll see. After a couple of days 'off' from the heating the uterus I'm back on board again and have just shopped for ingredients to make a 'green soup' with watercress, broccoli, leek and celery, (apparently I should eat 'winter veg' and green leafy veg) which I thought I'd bung some pulses in for a bit of protein. I'm building myself a little selection of fertility-friendly soups now, and the best thing is that they taste really good and nobody will look at me funny when I start taking them to work for lunch.

Come on af! Come on baby!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sizzles, glad you're feeling better today. Whenever I am emotional like that in my LP, my acu says my qi is stagnated, and somehow, shortly afterward, I feel better. 

My acu appointment is today, and I really need some help with my emotions. I have not been doing well these past couple of days. I have been so depressed. If it were not for dd and having to go to work, I would not be getting out of bed. The way I feel right now, I honestly just feel like giving up on TTC.


----------



## Sizzles

Sending virtual hugs your way Cali, as I know completely what you mean. :hugs:
I felt like that on Sunday, but my overwhelming desire to have a baby means giving up isn't an option either! Sometimes it makes me feel so alone; relatively speaking, most people don't have to go through this - they want a baby, they have sex, they have a baby - that's how it should be! Sometimes I feel a bit like I want to give up on life. That's not to say I'm suicidal, but I do feel that my life as it currently is, isn't a life worth living for the next however many years; if we're unfortunate and find we can't have children for some reason, there will have to be serious discussions about what path we follow with our lives, because working hard and living in a family home (bought with a view to having a family) with barely any social life (our friends have had their own families and drifted on to be with other similar people) etc. is not much of a life. I really hope it doesn't come to that.

Hope you acu session goes well and that your emotions get sorted. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Thanks so much Sizzles! It's so good knowing that someone understands how I'm feeling. I can really relate to your comment about "giving up on life". For me it's not like I want to kill myself, but I just wanting the constant yearning for a child to go away if it can't happen. Life would be so much easier if I could just be happy with one. I am so tired of trying but it's scary for me to think about what life will be like if it doesn't happen. Will dd be ok being an only or should I consider adopting again? Will she be begging me for a sibling, because I think that would totally make me meltdown. Will I be able to handle all of the birthday parties and school events I'll have to go to, and won't be able to get out of? How will I deal with all of the questions about her getting a sibling (which have already started!)?? There just seem to be no good solutions other than getting pregnant.

Before I had dd, I always thought that it would be easier to deal with infertility if I already had a child, but the feelings and decisions become more complicated. It's just as hard with the same kinds of uncertainties and insecurities, just with a different slant. 

Infertility just sucks no matter what. I hate that it has to be so hard. Part of my job involves work with abused children. It's just so sad that there are people who can get pregnant so easily and can't or don't want to take care of them, but yet there are people who are ready and well equiped who have to move mountains to get children whether by birth or adoption. That hard fact of life that is so hard for me to get past. Why can't the children go to the ones who want them most?? Just so much pain all around.

Anyway, thanks for letting me rant. Hopefully my acu appt will do me some good.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Well, I had a good acu appointment today. I told her I had been feeling down. I didn't cry, but the tears were on the verge of appearing the whole time. I think she saw that.

She didn't place very many needles this time. I was surprised that the ones in my legs and feet did not hurt at all. She placed a couple on either side of my belly button. One was a little uncomfortable going in, but not painful. I really thought my qi was congested. She came in to check on me and asked if I felt anything. I told her that I really did not feel anything, but that I had on other occasions. Not sure if that was good or bad. I'm thinking probably bad! She also asked if the acne I had last time had gone away, and it has--so relieved about that.

At the massage she usually gives me at the end, I noticed that she used a different type of oil. She usually uses a peppery/minty smelling oil, but this time she used a flowery one. I know it sounds hokey, but it smelled like a much more cheerful scent. I guess it's some sort of aromatherapy.

She asked me different types of questions today. She seemed focused on my mental state when I got pregnant with dd. She asked if I was "paying attention" when I got preggo. I took that to mean was I still "trying" when I conceived dd. I told her that I was definitely still paying attention at that time, but that I had gotten more lax with my temping and stuff because I had started to lose hope.

At the end of the session, she told me that it's only been 1.5 years since I'd given birth, and that the recovery phase and building blood can take a while. We talked a bit about how my hair had broken off, and if it was recovering. That made me feel a little better about things. I've been racking my brains thinking about what could have gone wrong with me since last time, and I have no idea what it could be be.

I usually hate to hear "just relax and it will happen" which is what I think she was trying to tell me, but in my case, I think it's true. An herbalist I used to go to emailed me to check on me, and told me the same thing. My dh says it too. So with some many different types of people telling me the same thing, I guess it must be true. The problem is, I just don't know how to let go and just be. I am so afraid if I don't try, it won't happen.

I am still on my usual Jia Wei Xiao San for building blood, and some teapills to strengthen my Yang--I didn't even realize I had problems with my yang too. She wants me to update her on how I'm feeling emotionally next session.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

:hugs: Cali. Sorry you're feeling bad. Ya know, I say it a million times - we hate to hear it...just relax. But if you pay close attention, I'd say about 80% or more of the ladies who do relax, get pregnant naturally. I'm 32. I quit protecting probably at 19. Only once did I conceive and Not.Even.Know I was pregnant until I was miscarrying. The more I think about it, I conceived when I least concerned myself with it and honestly didn't even want to be a mom at that point in my life bcz I was too busy having fun. I think once that yearning starts, it never goes away. On the same side of that, the aching agony of yearning is what stresses our body into fear. My acu'ist tells me all the time that's what causes stagnation, and that is what my problem is. When my 19 year old sister got pregnant, for whatever reason it helped me let go quite a bit and BOOM a period all by myself. So personally, I try to live life every day with no regrets and to be understanding that I'm not a mommy yet for a reason. It gets easier after 13 years. I'm different because I've been at this for so long so I've come to accept it. Doesn't mean I never want children of my own; it just means I am free to devote myself in another way until that time comes. Not sure where I'm going with my story, but my point is, you may doing things to your body that you're not even realizing by wanting a child so desperately. The minute you allow yourself to love yourself for who you are and be free, you'll find life is so much friendlier to you. Live carefree my friend. You owe yourself that much.


----------



## CaliDreaming

TurboTurtle80 said:


> :hugs: Cali. Sorry you're feeling bad. Ya know, I say it a million times - we hate to hear it...just relax. But if you pay close attention, I'd say about 80% or more of the ladies who do relax, get pregnant naturally. I'm 32. I quit protecting probably at 19. Only once did I conceive and Not.Even.Know I was pregnant until I was miscarrying. The more I think about it, I conceived when I least concerned myself with it and honestly didn't even want to be a mom at that point in my life bcz I was too busy having fun. I think once that yearning starts, it never goes away. On the same side of that, the aching agony of yearning is what stresses our body into fear. My acu'ist tells me all the time that's what causes stagnation, and that is what my problem is. When my 19 year old sister got pregnant, for whatever reason it helped me let go quite a bit and BOOM a period all by myself. So personally, I try to live life every day with no regrets and to be understanding that I'm not a mommy yet for a reason. It gets easier after 13 years. I'm different because I've been at this for so long so I've come to accept it. Doesn't mean I never want children of my own; it just means I am free to devote myself in another way until that time comes. Not sure where I'm going with my story, but my point is, you may doing things to your body that you're not even realizing by wanting a child so desperately. The minute you allow yourself to love yourself for who you are and be free, you'll find life is so much friendlier to you. Live carefree my friend. You owe yourself that much.

Thanks so much for the kind post! I've really been taking it all to heart. I have been so resistant to the "just relax" advice, but I'm starting to see the light. I'm probably the poster child for need to relax at this point. Life would be so much better for me if I could just be more carefree about things. That is such a cool story about how you got your period back the moment you decided to let go.

I probably need to start my letting go by cutting down on the number of supplements I take. I literally have a handful that I take two to three timesa day.


----------



## Sizzles

I'm pleased you're sounding more positive after your acu session Cali.

Turbo T - I can't believe you've been trying for 13 years. Sadly, for me to have been trying 13 years will put me at 44 years old, which I really think is too old (for me) to still be trying. I'll just have to hope and pray that it happens (much much) sooner.

I agree in principle with the 'relaxed approach', but I just cannot find it in myself to let go; to relax about things would mean not really trying and in my mind that adds up to potentially not having a baby. I put stupid time-scales on myself, which of course just adds to the pressure. I'll work out when 12 weeks would be each cycle and link that to the nearest 'event' for announcing the pregnancy, e.g Christmas or someone's birthday or a family gathering. Another one I do is work out when I would need to fall pg in order for me not to have had another birthday and therefore be a year older at becoming a first time mum. I think for me it might have to be a compromise, and not so much relaxing, but not stressing too much; although they refer to stress as a contributing factor to infertility, I have also read that it has to be proper stress, like a bereavement, severe work/family problems etc. to have an effect.

My period still hasn't arrived. I'm rather disappointed actually, after last time. In fact after the acu yesterday the spotting pretty much stopped and so far there is very little today too. I'm sure I can't be pg or I wouldn't have the spotting, but I kind of wish I'd taken a test this morning just to rule it out. I'm now 16dpo and on day 5 of spotting (albeit scanty). We're going away this weekend and I'd really like af to be done and dusted by Saturday afternoon. Although the spotting didn't start until 12dpo, I do feel a little bit let down (?) or maybe disillusioned, with the acu. Still, I've said I'd give it a reasonable shot, so that's what I'll do. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sizzles said:


> I'm pleased you're sounding more positive after your acu session Cali.
> 
> Turbo T - I can't believe you've been trying for 13 years. Sadly, for me to have been trying 13 years will put me at 44 years old, which I really think is too old (for me) to still be trying. I'll just have to hope and pray that it happens (much much) sooner.
> 
> I agree in principle with the 'relaxed approach', but I just cannot find it in myself to let go; to relax about things would mean not really trying and in my mind that adds up to potentially not having a baby. I put stupid time-scales on myself, which of course just adds to the pressure. I'll work out when 12 weeks would be each cycle and link that to the nearest 'event' for announcing the pregnancy, e.g Christmas or someone's birthday or a family gathering. Another one I do is work out when I would need to fall pg in order for me not to have had another birthday and therefore be a year older at becoming a first time mum. I think for me it might have to be a compromise, and not so much relaxing, but not stressing too much; although they refer to stress as a contributing factor to infertility, I have also read that it has to be proper stress, like a bereavement, severe work/family problems etc. to have an effect.
> 
> My period still hasn't arrived. I'm rather disappointed actually, after last time. In fact after the acu yesterday the spotting pretty much stopped and so far there is very little today too. I'm sure I can't be pg or I wouldn't have the spotting, but I kind of wish I'd taken a test this morning just to rule it out. I'm now 16dpo and on day 5 of spotting (albeit scanty). We're going away this weekend and I'd really like af to be done and dusted by Saturday afternoon. Although the spotting didn't start until 12dpo, I do feel a little bit let down (?) or maybe disillusioned, with the acu. Still, I've said I'd give it a reasonable shot, so that's what I'll do. Onwards and upwards!

Yeah, it is really hard to let go. It's funny how we can all do the hard stuff, like changing diet and lifestyle, choking down supplements, etc., but the thing that should be easy is hard for us. Those artificial deadlines will definitely drive you nuts. Birthdays are getting much harder for me the closer I get to 40. 

I read the same thing about there needing to be extreme stress to affect fertility and it was one of the reasons I resisted that advice for so long. The only month I ever skipped a period was the month when my mother died. But now I think lesser amounts of stress just can't be good. There is just no other explanation for why the folks who don't give a flip seem to be so much more fertile--esp. the ones who drink,do drugs, don't exercise and all the otherthings that are supposed to be super bad for fertility.

I think the modified version of letting go is a good idea. When I conceived dd, I had not stopped trying. I was still taking supplements and trying new things, but I had lost hope and wasn't expecting anything to happen. I was convinced that something was wrong with me, and dh and I had actually planned to go to an info session on fostering kids. My brother, who is almost 10 years younger than me, got his OH pregnant with an oops. At first it really bothered me, but as her due date approached, I somehow was able to let go and be happy for them. I found out I was pregnant right after her baby shower. So maybe a modified version of letting go is the best folks like us can manage. Instead of TTC and expecting a BFP, maybe you could just go through the motions. 

I know it must be disappointing about the spotting and your no show period, but it really does take time for changes to happen in your body. There a lot of people who get instant success with it, but I'm convinced those are people who just have mild imbalances or something. My acu told me that it takes a minimum of 3-6 months to see results. I really hate to hear when acus tell folks that most women get pregnant within 3 months, because we are all different and it's so discouraging when it takes longer than that. 

P.S. it's still possible that you are pregnant even with the spotting! Tons of women spot during pregnancy.


----------



## Sizzles

I know what you mean about the people who don't give a damn and fall pg. I've had similar situations (unrelated to ttc) when going for jobs; when I've not been that bothered, or on the one occasion when actually I felt really unwell, I was offered the job! I shall do my best not to stress too much and to 'go through the motions'.

I think the reason I'd expected my period to turn up quite quickly was simply based on the fact that it had last time; I mistakenly had thought this meant a repeat was almost guaranteed. Still waiting, but I have the af pains now (another thing she'd said she treat for but are still present!) so I'm sure it's just a matter of time - hopefully tomorrow morning, if not before.

I don't mean to sound down on the TCM, it's just the negative feelings I have at the mo and because I'd had such positive results to begin with. I'm sure it's doing some good on some level.


----------



## Sizzles

Well, soon after yesterday's post the af cramps started, and I pretty much spent late afternoon/evening in bed. Not as bad as a few times I've had, but pretty uncomfortable. Sadly, after taking a couple of stong-ish painkillers, I had to resort to a 'horse-tablet' prescribed for period pain as it just wasn't shifting. It did work, but mefenamic acid isn't supposed to be good when ttc. I only have 1 tablet left so need to visit my doc for more; I think I'll ask about the effects on fertility, though I expect to be told that it's fine as I think general practitioners don't really know about these things.

TMI:
I know acu lady will ask about my period when I see her next week. Despite it being painful, I do think the blood looks kind of 'fresher'. Hopefully a move in the right direction.


----------



## Jen1802

Fresh blood is a good sign! Did af actually turn up today then or do you mean the spotting looked fresher? For the spotting have you tried taking a vit b complex?? There is a thread on here somewhere which most of us original tcm girls met on called low progesterone or vit b complex to treat it, can't remember exact name. Vit b complex increases progesterone levels and helps stop the spotting, however it may be an idea to just go with the tcm for another few months first. 

Out of interest how long has everyone been going down the tcm route? It is true that everyone is different and depending on what the issue is it can take longer for tcm to bring the body back into balance. For the most part I think the vast majority of us original girls got pregnant using tcm where everything else we'd tried failed, what I'm trying to say is the results speak for themselves.

As for letting go and relaxing and trying not to think about things, well that never really worked for me, I just couldn't let go and I think tcm at least made me feel I was doing something proactive rather than just sitting back and worrying that it wasn't ever going to happen. However I know it works for loads of other people so different strokes for different folks! xo


----------



## TurboTurtle80

As for me, I honestly don't go to acu just for getting pregnant. Its really only a small part of why I go. I just feel better after going. I feel relaxed during the session. Plus I don't want all of my sessions to be a waste. I have a goal and I'm going to see natural methods all the way through to the end. The needles feel so pleasant going in. I get that "aaaawww" feeling, so its my natural destressor. Idk what makes me feel so different from everyone else. Maybe with the many years I've not had a baby makes me not desire a child so badly. Don't get me wrong, I want to have children, but I don't allow myself to get too torn up about it. I focus my energies into a million other things and that leaves very little time to worry about why I'm not getting pregnant. Maybe I'm just at that point where I'm OK being without??


----------



## Jen1802

I loved the whole holistic aspect of tcm, its calming and uplifting and although my ultimate goal was to get pregnant it was hard to not see the other numerous benefits it had, it stopped the anxiety I'd been previously feeling, made me a lovely chilled person to be around, cured my hormonal breakouts which I'd suffered from since I was 12...in general it just made me feel better equipped to deal with everything both physically and mentally. I'm glad you're feeling the same about acu Turbo, it really is awesome!! x


----------



## CaliDreaming

TurboTurtle80 said:


> As for me, I honestly don't go to acu just for getting pregnant. Its really only a small part of why I go. I just feel better after going. I feel relaxed during the session. Plus I don't want all of my sessions to be a waste. I have a goal and I'm going to see natural methods all the way through to the end. The needles feel so pleasant going in. I get that "aaaawww" feeling, so its my natural destressor. Idk what makes me feel so different from everyone else. Maybe with the many years I've not had a baby makes me not desire a child so badly. Don't get me wrong, I want to have children, but I don't allow myself to get too torn up about it. I focus my energies into a million other things and that leaves very little time to worry about why I'm not getting pregnant. Maybe I'm just at that point where I'm OK being without??

If I ever get pregnant, or decide to quit trying, I think I'll still go for those other reasons. I have a family history of cancer, and so I want to do everything I can do to keep from getting it. I think TCM have a better idea of how to prevent it than Western medicine practitioners.



Jen1802 said:


> Out of interest how long has everyone been going down the tcm route? It is true that everyone is different and depending on what the issue is it can take longer for tcm to bring the body back into balance. For the most part I think the vast majority of us original girls got pregnant using tcm where everything else we'd tried failed, what I'm trying to say is the results speak for themselves.
> 
> As for letting go and relaxing and trying not to think about things, well that never really worked for me, I just couldn't let go and I think tcm at least made me feel I was doing something proactive rather than just sitting back and worrying that it wasn't ever going to happen. However I know it works for loads of other people so different strokes for different folks! xo

I'm on my fourth cycle of trying with TCM, and this is my ninth cycle of actively trying. It took eight cycles to conceive dd, so that is part of the reason I had been feeling so depressed. Back then eight months felt like an eternity, and now I've passed that benchmark. :( I'm definitely going to stick with acu until I get pg or until I decide to quit trying.



Sizzles said:


> Well, soon after yesterday's post the af cramps started, and I pretty much spent late afternoon/evening in bed. Not as bad as a few times I've had, but pretty uncomfortable. Sadly, after taking a couple of stong-ish painkillers, I had to resort to a 'horse-tablet' prescribed for period pain as it just wasn't shifting. It did work, but mefenamic acid isn't supposed to be good when ttc. I only have 1 tablet left so need to visit my doc for more; I think I'll ask about the effects on fertility, though I expect to be told that it's fine as I think general practitioners don't really know about these things.
> 
> TMI:
> I know acu lady will ask about my period when I see her next week. Despite it being painful, I do think the blood looks kind of 'fresher'. Hopefully a move in the right direction.

Fresh blood is great. That seems to be the main thing they look for. Maybe your periods will start to get less painful now that your blood is circulating better.


----------



## jojo-m

Has anyone tried soy isoflavones? I got pg after 19 months TTC and that stopped the spotting and short luteal phase I'd been having, I'd tried TCM herbs vit b complex and many other things but soy took 2 months to cure this x


----------



## Jen1802

I took soy iso to get pregnant with dd2 as I was ovulating too late in my cycle again, however I was doing this at the same time as doing tcm so I'm not sure whether it was the soy iso or the tcm. Possibly a combination of them both! Cali I was trying for 8 or 9 months to get pregnant first time round, so I can understand the anxiety now that its not happened in the same time frame as before. When we made the decision to get pregnant the second time round I tried for one cycle not doing anything and then went to the tcm practitioner again as I knew it'd worked the first time for us. Your tcm practitioner is right though, mine told me it takes awhile for the body to build itself up again after a pregnancy and not to expect anything for awhile longer this time. We were just fortunate it worked very quickly, though in some ways I wonder was my body not prepared to have another baby so quickly and is that why dd2 was born at 26 weeks... xoxo


----------



## Sizzles

Jen1802 said:


> Fresh blood is a good sign! Did af actually turn up today then or do you mean the spotting looked fresher? For the spotting have you tried taking a vit b complex?? There is a thread on here somewhere which most of us original tcm girls met on called low progesterone or vit b complex to treat it, can't remember exact name. Vit b complex increases progesterone levels and helps stop the spotting, however it may be an idea to just go with the tcm for another few months first.
> 
> Out of interest how long has everyone been going down the tcm route? It is true that everyone is different and depending on what the issue is it can take longer for tcm to bring the body back into balance. For the most part I think the vast majority of us original girls got pregnant using tcm where everything else we'd tried failed, what I'm trying to say is the results speak for themselves.
> 
> As for letting go and relaxing and trying not to think about things, well that never really worked for me, I just couldn't let go and I think tcm at least made me feel I was doing something proactive rather than just sitting back and worrying that it wasn't ever going to happen. However I know it works for loads of other people so different strokes for different folks! xo

I had the acu on Tuesday morning and af arrived Wednesday evening, but I still don't know whether I should be classing that as cd1 or Thursday (I'd read that if af arrives after a certain time in the day, then the next day should be cd1; this is certainly the case for using FF).
I agree that the 'fresher' looking blood is a positive thing; I'm sure acu lady will be delighted! I'd be pleased if it would cut out these horrendous cramps each month! AF finished yesterday, but 48 hours is definitely typical for me. So far I've had only the slightest of spotting too, so I'm hoping maybe the TCM has encouraged my body to 'clear out' all in one go, rather than spotting pre af, then af, then spotting post af, but we'll see - I'm fully expecting some spotting still. As for the vitB or vitex, I haven't tried it as yet as my bloods have always come back ok for progresterone, although I agree that there has to be a reason for the spotting.

Jen, I'm encouraged by your experience of the 'trying to relax' as it seems you had a similar approach to me and found it very difficult not to think about it! Since you now have children, it suggests it's not perhaps as important as other things, especially if treating with TCM.

Well cd3 (or is it 4??) for me, so it looks like I'll ov the first week back at school! :growlmad: Still, as a result of this ttc lark being 'unproductive', I've actually cut my hours and will be a part-time teacher from September, so hopefully I'll still have the energy for dtd at the right time! :winkwink: (Mind you, it comes to something when a severe cut in pay is required in the quest for happiness!)

Happy bank holiday weekend to those UK ladies who have it. It's nearly Christmas! (well, last bank holiday before Christmas) :saywhat:


----------



## Jen1802

I know Sizzles long weekend's are great!! Yeah I got totally fed up with being told to chill out and it'll just happen, for the most part the people that told me that were the ones that got knocked up when they weren't even trying (though I can't say anything about those people anymore as that happened this time for us) or only tried to conceive for like a few cycles and got pregnant straight away. I think its easy for those people to just let go and let things happen as they've not experienced the constant heartache each and every month when the witch turns up. Maybe they would have a different view on things had they gone through what a lot of us on this thread have gone through. I think deep down a lot of women feel that being female means automatically you'll be able to have kids and when reality differs from what we've always felt is a given then we react in different ways, some are happy to go with the flow whereas others like me need to be proactive and feel as if we are doing something about it. XOX


----------



## Jen1802

Oh and I'd class thursday as cd1, you're right if the spotting appears late on in the day then it's not classed as cd1. x


----------



## CaliDreaming

Jen1802 said:


> I took soy iso to get pregnant with dd2 as I was ovulating too late in my cycle again, however I was doing this at the same time as doing tcm so I'm not sure whether it was the soy iso or the tcm. Possibly a combination of them both! Cali I was trying for 8 or 9 months to get pregnant first time round, so I can understand the anxiety now that its not happened in the same time frame as before. When we made the decision to get pregnant the second time round I tried for one cycle not doing anything and then went to the tcm practitioner again as I knew it'd worked the first time for us. Your tcm practitioner is right though, mine told me it takes awhile for the body to build itself up again after a pregnancy and not to expect anything for awhile longer this time. We were just fortunate it worked very quickly, though in some ways I wonder was my body not prepared to have another baby so quickly and is that why dd2 was born at 26 weeks... xoxo

Oh my, how is your little girl doing now?? I can't imagine what that must have been like.


----------



## Jen1802

She's doing well Cali, thank god she has managed to avoid all the main issues affecting preemies. She had a grade 1 brain bleed which is fairly mild and we'll only find out how that has affected her (if it has) when she's a bit older. The side of the brain it had affected was that which controls fine motor skills so time will tell what the legacy has been. She does have a weak respiratory system though and has been in and out of hospital with bronchiolitis since she was born. She's actually sick again with bronchiolitis at the moment, we've got her on antibiotics and inhalers but its something we're hoping she'll outgrow as she gets bigger and her airways get larger in diameter. All just a waiting game really. I can honestly say it was the most traumatic event I've ever been through and I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. Juno will be coming 1 on the 18th September but she shouldn't really be 1 until the 21st December so I'm feeling a tad emotional and jaded about celebrating her birthday in September as I've just so many awful memories about what happened. I have every reason to celebrate though we're extremely luck she's here at all and if that's not a good reason to celebrate I don't know what is?! LOL. When is your next consultant appt? xoxo


----------



## CaliDreaming

Jen, I can't imagine how terrifying that must have been. I'm so glad your litle girl had enough fight in her to make it through.


----------



## Jen1802

LOL I just noticed I said consultants appt instead of acupuncture appt! Oops! I've got consultant appts on the brain! When is your next acu appt Cali? x


----------



## CaliDreaming

Jen1802 said:


> LOL I just noticed I said consultants appt instead of acupuncture appt! Oops! I've got consultant appts on the brain! When is your next acu appt Cali? x

I've got one on Tuesday.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hey ladies! 

Jen, I remember you post when Juno was born. We were so worried for you when we hadn't seen you in a while, so I'm joyed to have you back with great news that she'll be 1 soon.

Sizzles - so glad you AF was healthier and you're so lucky to only have 48 hours. I think waaaay back in the day, it was normal to have short and light bleeds. Nowadays we flood bcz of all the toxins in our system.

Cali, you seem calm. How are you?

Wanted to check in and say that AF arrived on her own yesterday. That's 4 months[cycles?] in a row now. Idk if I'm ovulating at all, but its fine bcz at least we have something to work off of. I honestly don't think its Acu causing it. I think my Provera in April gave me a jump start and my new healthy body is keeping it going. I love acu though and I think we still have work to do.


----------



## CaliDreaming

TurboTurtle80 said:


> Cali, you seem calm. How are you?
> 
> Wanted to check in and say that AF arrived on her own yesterday. That's 4 months[cycles?] in a row now. Idk if I'm ovulating at all, but its fine bcz at least we have something to work off of. I honestly don't think its Acu causing it. I think my Provera in April gave me a jump start and my new healthy body is keeping it going. I love acu though and I think we still have work to do.

I'm doing a lot better. I got a lot of negative emotions out last week, So I guess I just needed some time to cry and get it all out. I'm still a little worried about how I will be doing when/if AF shows in a few days. I'm 10 dpo today. 

Congrats on AF coming! I know you must be feeling encouraged with such a big positive change in your cycles. I find that the worst thing when there's something off with your cycles is knowing that something is wrong, but not being able to find anyone who can explain or fix the problem. I guess the main thing when it comes to getting pregnant really is being in good health in general. So many things are linked.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Aww. Hoping this is your last countdown past DPO. We'll be here to cheer you on either way though.

Ya, I found that so depressing watching people's tickers go by and I'd be on day 1000. And then I'd feel annoyed ppl complained about the witch when I never saw her and didn't have any type of cycle. So now it feels somewhat normal. I still have no control or idea, but at least I know changes are being made and I'm starting to "jog" a little in this race.


----------



## Sizzles

CaliDreaming said:


> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> LOL I just noticed I said consultants appt instead of acupuncture appt! Oops! I've got consultant appts on the brain! When is your next acu appt Cali? x
> 
> I've got one on Tuesday.Click to expand...

SNAP! We can compare notes!

I'm CD5 now and the post af spotting has just about stopped, so I guess that means...

:sex::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:


----------



## CaliDreaming

TurboTurtle80 said:


> Aww. Hoping this is your last countdown past DPO. We'll be here to cheer you on either way though.
> 
> Ya, I found that so depressing watching people's tickers go by and I'd be on day 1000. And then I'd feel annoyed ppl complained about the witch when I never saw her and didn't have any type of cycle. So now it feels somewhat normal. I still have no control or idea, but at least I know changes are being made and I'm starting to "jog" a little in this race.

So you went for three years without seeing AF??? Wow, that must have been a very isolating feeling. Just makes the fact that AF has come on her own even more amazing! As much as I complain about her, if AF stayed away for more than a month, I would lose my mind.



Sizzles said:


> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> LOL I just noticed I said consultants appt instead of acupuncture appt! Oops! I've got consultant appts on the brain! When is your next acu appt Cali? x
> 
> I've got one on Tuesday.Click to expand...
> 
> SNAP! We can compare notes!
> 
> I'm CD5 now and the post af spotting has just about stopped, so I guess that means...
> 
> :sex::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:Click to expand...

Cool! We are going to have lots to talk about. Oh, and happy bd'ing. That BD smilie makes me laugh everytime I see it, especially the little smilie on the bottom.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Ya, pretty much. I'd go years without a period, so when I did get one, it was a HUGE deal. Lol. Ya, its a big deal for me to get a normal cycle going. I think I'm around 38 days now. I can cope with that easily!


----------



## fitzy79

Great news that your cycle is coming regular Turbo...about time for your body to play ball!! 

Cali and Sizzles...you don't have journal links in your siggies but do you have them?? 

Jen, so good to see you back posting. My Bf had her daughter at 26 weeks and she is now a very healthy and active 4 year old( well she'll be 4 in September) she's still very petite but more than makes up for it in ability to talk!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Fitzy, I have a journal and I just put a link to it in my siggie. I had wondered why I hadn't got any stalkers yet, lol. DUH.


----------



## Sizzles

I don't have a journal; I just like stalking other people! :happydance:

So, acupuncture *session 6* I guess:

She seemed happy with the report on my period and agreed that it seemed it was closing down the window of spotting/bleeding, which can only be a good thing.

I told her that last session I had been really quite uncomfortable with one or two of the tummy needles and felt a shooting sensation inside from my abdoment down to my pubic area; I said I hadn't been sure whether or not to say anything so chose to tell her now and find out whether I _should_ have said anything! She said definitely say something and she felt it was 'energy' movement that I could feel and hypothesised that this may have been the reason for my painful period.

So today she used towards 20 needles in total. Mostly they were ones in similar places to previously: I had the one in my scalp, about 5 in my tummy, some in my ear and wrists and around my ankles. I also had a couple in my lower inner calf sort of area and one in my forehead, which was a new one! She burnt moxa on my tummy and also the calf points.

I felt much more relaxed this session. I think it helped not concentrating on any pain! None of them were particularly painful today, apart from a couple when they went in. I read a thing in the Sunday papers about sort of self-hypno/meditation and concentrating on things you are grateful for: you think about all the things you are grateful for for 30seconds, then concentrate on the feelings of gratefullness. Well I'm not sure if it's helpful or not, but since I seem to focus on what I _don't_ have, i.e. a baby, I thought it might be useful to think about what I _do_ have. So I did that for a while.

Also, I was relatively energised after today's session. I came away thinking of all the things I was going to do when I got home. Of course, I didn't get nearly all of them done, but I was quite active for the rest of the day.

I mentioned to acu lady that I'm investigating the possibility of having a wheat intolerance. (Can't remember if I've mentioned that on here before or not, but I suffer with extreme bloating, which can be quite uncomfotable, and I know it's not fat.) She agreed it was worth investigating, and said that a wheat-free diet is actually very good for you. I'm not convinced about cutting it out completely: I LOVE dippy bread and oil etc. and no pasta, or nice sandwiches etc. would make me sad. However, I'm keeping an eye on it and will try to limit my wheat intake to see if it affects things.

So I only have next week's appointment before my FS appointment 2 weeks today.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sizzles,

That sounds like it was a very good and informative session. I'm wondering why she would say your painful period was due to energy movement though. I thought that energy movement was a good thing.

That is such a good idea to meditate while you're on the table. Lately my mind has been focusing just on the sad parts of my life and all that's wrong with it. I'm finding it harder to relax at my appts.

Are you looking forward to your FS appointment? I'm going to be making an appointment next month, and I'm both dreading it and anxious to be seen.


----------



## CaliDreaming

I had my acu session today too. Nothing new really happened. I got needles in the usual spots in feet, ankles, lower leg, by my belly button, in between my breast bone, four in my wrist, my ear and forehead.

One thing of note happened as she was placing a needle in my feet. She was trying to place a needle or something in the arch of my foot,and I felt electricity shoot up my leg up kind of pool on the palm of my feet. She seemed pleased that that had happened, and said something about the conception vessel being open and that it ran along the leg and ended in the feet. She said that point was Li4.

When she tried it on the other side though, I felt a lot of pain. It felt like she had a needle in, and i told her that one was hurting. Turned out she had not placed a needle at all on that side, but whatever she did made it hurt very badly. I guess that side is blocked up or something. None of the other things she did hurt.

I laid on the table, but had a hard time relaxing. At the end, she said I could use some massage.

I got put back on Jia Wei Xiao Yao San, and it looks like I will be on this for some time to come. I also am to continue with the "Women's Treasure" formulation I've been on.


----------



## Sizzles

CaliDreaming said:


> Sizzles,
> 
> That sounds like it was a very good and informative session. I'm wondering why she would say your painful period was due to energy movement though. I thought that energy movement was a good thing.
> 
> That is such a good idea to meditate while you're on the table. Lately my mind has been focusing just on the sad parts of my life and all that's wrong with it. I'm finding it harder to relax at my appts.
> 
> Are you looking forward to your FS appointment? I'm going to be making an appointment next month, and I'm both dreading it and anxious to be seen.

I wondered why energy movement would cause what would appear to be a negative outcome too, but didn't like to ask!

My FS appointment: I have mixed feelings about it to be honest. I'm approaching it a bit like I approach my acu appointments - I'm sort of looking forward to it, in that it's a step closer (hopefully!) to having a baby, but I'm also disappointed that I've had to make it as far as this appointment (whilst secretly hoping to be pg - albeit too early to test - at the appointment) and anxious about what sort of time-scales will be involved in the next step and what exactly will be involved. The hospital I'm attending has a partnership with another for 'assisted' fertility as it doesn't deal with it all inhouse; I/we need to make decisions about whether to be referred to another nearby (equidistant) hospital which would deal with all of it or stay put but deal with 2 different hospitals. The first would be preferable, except I can't help thinking this may delay the process, but it wouldn't be as convenient for OH as he works in the town of the other hospital (where my current appointments are). There will have to be lots of Qs asked at the appointment regarding what is involved and how much OH will need to attend and how frequently I will attend, but more importantly, how frequently I will need someone else there for transport purposes. I'm also now regretting slightly having told so many people about it. Gradually over the last 6 months to a year I've told a few people about ttc (prior to this only a couple of close friends knew) and as the process has gone on, I've told them about the FS side of things. Now I'm wishing I didn't need to keep people informed, so I think I might be quite vague about timings when they ask Qs following my appointment. I might need to be creative with the truth and mutter about waiting lists etc. Of course, all the while hoping to get pg in the meantime!

Phew! That was a long old ramble! I'll shut up now and let someone else have a turn!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sizzles said:


> I wondered why energy movement would cause what would appear to be a negative outcome too, but didn't like to ask!
> 
> My FS appointment: I have mixed feelings about it to be honest. I'm approaching it a bit like I approach my acu appointments - I'm sort of looking forward to it, in that it's a step closer (hopefully!) to having a baby, but I'm also disappointed that I've had to make it as far as this appointment (whilst secretly hoping to be pg - albeit too early to test - at the appointment) and anxious about what sort of time-scales will be involved in the next step and what exactly will be involved. The hospital I'm attending has a partnership with another for 'assisted' fertility as it doesn't deal with it all inhouse; I/we need to make decisions about whether to be referred to another nearby (equidistant) hospital which would deal with all of it or stay put but deal with 2 different hospitals. The first would be preferable, except I can't help thinking this may delay the process, but it wouldn't be as convenient for OH as he works in the town of the other hospital (where my current appointments are). There will have to be lots of Qs asked at the appointment regarding what is involved and how much OH will need to attend and how frequently I will attend, but more importantly, how frequently I will need someone else there for transport purposes. I'm also now regretting slightly having told so many people about it. Gradually over the last 6 months to a year I've told a few people about ttc (prior to this only a couple of close friends knew) and as the process has gone on, I've told them about the FS side of things. Now I'm wishing I didn't need to keep people informed, so I think I might be quite vague about timings when they ask Qs following my appointment. I might need to be creative with the truth and mutter about waiting lists etc. Of course, all the while hoping to get pg in the meantime!
> 
> Phew! That was a long old ramble! I'll shut up now and let someone else have a turn!

I know what you mean about not wanting to ask your acu questions. No matter how off the wall the comment, it just doesn't feel right.

That's a tough choice about which hospital to go to, but it seems like there are pros and cons to both. I'm sure you'll be able to work it out either way. Is your dh really committed to fertility treatments? With my dh, I'd want to make sure it was as convenient as possible for him so he wouldn't get disenchanted with the process.

I've been very tightlipped about my TTC because of the problems you're having with people. Sometimes I want to let someone know, but I know there are many days I just don't want to talk about it, and it seems once someone knows a little, they feel entitled to know everything with regular updates and all.


----------



## Sizzles

To be honest my OH is really not keen on the 'assisted' approach because of all the stuff I have to do and suffer (though I don't suppose he's that keen on his part either!) So yes, I'd agree that making it as easy as possible is the way forward. I don't care about taking drugs, injecting, sticking my legs in stirrups etc. if I get a baby at the end of it, but he'd really rather avoid such things! Still, I read on another thread today that after 3 years of trying you only stand a 3% chance of conceiving naturally, which was rather depressing (we've been trying 2.5 years) so it's looking likely that it's IVF or no baby...


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I'm w you Sizzles. My OH is pretty opposed to assisted. Not bcz of the cost, but bcz of how invasive it is. I started by getting all the tests and doing what the doctors were telling me to, but once I had to go thru the cervical biopsy, after the uterine biopsy, that was it for him. He couldn't take how much pain I was in for some nonsense (not to mention no :sex: for two weeks lol). We also decided against Clomid. 

For me, its natural or nothing and I'm so perfectly at peace with that. I've read stories of women having their first child at 47, and honestly I feel so healthy that I can handle it just fine. I also hear that ladies with PCOS have higher success rates once they reach 35, so I feel confident I'll get there. I'm in no hurry and on God's schedule, not mine.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sizzles said:


> To be honest my OH is really not keen on the 'assisted' approach because of all the stuff I have to do and suffer (though I don't suppose he's that keen on his part either!) So yes, I'd agree that making it as easy as possible is the way forward. I don't care about taking drugs, injecting, sticking my legs in stirrups etc. if I get a baby at the end of it, but he'd really rather avoid such things! Still, I read on another thread today that after 3 years of trying you only stand a 3% chance of conceiving naturally, which was rather depressing (we've been trying 2.5 years) so it's looking likely that it's IVF or no baby...

Well at least his part won't be anywhere near as hard as your. 

That stat is a little more bleak that the one provided by my insurance company.



> Infertile couples whose fertility test results are normal are diagnosed with "unexplained infertility." Of all couples with unexplained infertility who do not seek treatment, about 35% will naturally become pregnant within 3 years, and 45% do so within 7 years

Also, are you going straight to IVF or are you going to try Clomid/IUI first?


----------



## Sizzles

Turbo - I find your attitude inspiring and only wish I could be so positive about things. I can't bear to think of it not happening, but don't really want to go down the assisted route. Equally, I really don't want to be the other side of 40 when I'm having my first baby (partly because OH is 7 years older than me and no matter what anyone says, I know he will feel it more at his age, at that age, if you see what I mean!)

I have to confess I don't actually know what IUI is, but as I understand it Clomid is used where ov doesn't happen properly, which I don't seem to have a problem with. I didn't see a consultant at my first appointment, only the lead fertility nurse (which at the time I was quite shocked and disappointed about) but from what she said and from what the follow-up letter said, they will just refer for IVF. However, I am due to see a consultant next time round, so it will be interesting to see what they say. I'm going to arm myself with a notebook to take notes, but more importantly, to annoy them by asking lots and lots of questions!

I am surprised they're not bothering to do the lap and dye or any of that mallarky. All I've had done (hah!) is a range of blood tests, an internal swab, an internal and external scan. OH has had 2 SAs (still waiting for results on the second one, but the first came back fine). Seems a little bit like jumping the gun to go straight for IVF; what do you girls think? Should I contemplate asking for some other investigations? If so, what?


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sizzles said:


> Turbo - I find your attitude inspiring and only wish I could be so positive about things. I can't bear to think of it not happening, but don't really want to go down the assisted route. Equally, I really don't want to be the other side of 40 when I'm having my first baby (partly because OH is 7 years older than me and no matter what anyone says, I know he will feel it more at his age, at that age, if you see what I mean!)
> 
> I have to confess I don't actually know what IUI is, but as I understand it Clomid is used where ov doesn't happen properly, which I don't seem to have a problem with. I didn't see a consultant at my first appointment, only the lead fertility nurse (which at the time I was quite shocked and disappointed about) but from what she said and from what the follow-up letter said, they will just refer for IVF. However, I am due to see a consultant next time round, so it will be interesting to see what they say. I'm going to arm myself with a notebook to take notes, but more importantly, to annoy them by asking lots and lots of questions!
> 
> I am surprised they're not bothering to do the lap and dye or any of that mallarky. All I've had done (hah!) is a range of blood tests, an internal swab, an internal and external scan. OH has had 2 SAs (still waiting for results on the second one, but the first came back fine). Seems a little bit like jumping the gun to go straight for IVF; what do you girls think? Should I contemplate asking for some other investigations? If so, what?

Are you in the UK? It seems like things are done a lot differently in the U.S. Because the vast majority of us here have to pay for everything out of pocket for infertility treatments, hardly anyone goes straight to IVF before trying other, less expensive options. 

Over here, for women with no other problems like blocked tubes, the first step would usually be Clomid. Clomid is not just for women who don't ovulate. It's also used a lot with women who ovulate regularly and have unexplained infertility because even though you may ovulate, the Clomid will help you more and/or better quality eggs so you get a better chance for conception. 

For women over 35, a lot of times they will give you Clomid but have you get an IUI at the same time to improve your chances. IUI is similar to IVF. With IVF they retrieve eggs from you, fertilize those eggs with your partner's sperm in the lab, and then insert the fertilized egg in your uterus in hopes that it will implant. 

With IUI, they just insert your partner's sperm into your uterus to make it easier for them to reach the egg both because of the shorter distance to travel and because you don't have to worry about having enough CM, the right ph CM, etc. For IUI, you have to have unblocked tubes, so it's a good intermediate step before proceeding to IVF for those dealing with unexplained infertility or age related infertility since every little boost can help. IUI is also much less intense than IVF since you don't have to use the injectible drugs, go through egg retrieval, etc.

However, you have much better chances of getting pregnant with IVF than IUI. The drawbacks are the cost and the invasiveness of the procedure. If your OH truly gets squeamish about IVF, you might want to ask about clomid and IUI since these are much less intense and many women get pregnant using them.


----------



## fitzy79

Sizzles said:


> I am surprised they're not bothering to do the lap and dye or any of that mallarky. All I've had done (hah!) is a range of blood tests, an internal swab, an internal and external scan. OH has had 2 SAs (still waiting for results on the second one, but the first came back fine). Seems a little bit like jumping the gun to go straight for IVF; what do you girls think? Should I contemplate asking for some other investigations? If so, what?

There's no way I'd be happy doing an IVF cycle without having had a Lap&Dye to check the condition of uterus and tubes for things like endo, fibroids, adhesions and any abnormalities. At the very least you should have a hycosy where tubes are flushed to ensure they are clear. No point in going through a cycle if the basic structures aren't healthy. I had both a lap/dye and a hysteroscopy which is used to check the inside of the uterus.


----------



## Sizzles

Thanks for the suggestion Fitzy. I think some of the conditions you listed could be picked up by the scans they did, but I know not all of them can. I'll mention it to them and see what they say. Only 10 days until my appointment - eek!


----------



## Sizzles

Acu tomorrow; must remember to go (my appointment is at 5.15 and I was working at school until nearly 6 today - I could fully see me forgetting tomorrow and carrying on working!) This is my first appointment whilst being back at school.
Although I've never thought myself particularly sparse in the ewcm area, this month I've had an abundance, which is good! However, I think ov is/was today as I had bad ov pains last night, moving into a dull vague ache this morning but nothing now, yet I still have ewcm. Will be jumping OH shortly! Only cd12. when acu lady was aiming for cd14, so of course now I'm worrying slightly that my lining won't be as built up etc. as it should be.
A week tomorrow until my FS appointment...


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sizzles, I have my acu appointment today too. That is great that you have so much EWCM. I'm always afraid that I don't have enough. 

I am CD2 and I think I have regressed. My period has had a few small clots in it and a lot more mucus. The blood was still bright red at least. I wonder what that means. Also, the bleeding wasn't nearly as heavy as last month. I hope I am still moving in the right direction.


----------



## Sizzles

CD13. ov'ed yesterday, 1dpo...

*Session 7*

Was running late as it's my first appointment where I've had to make a mad dash after work, and as predicted, got tied up with stuff and drove like a mad woman to get there! Luckily, acu lady was also running late, so I had time for a wee when I arrived. phew!

She didn't mess with pre-acu chat (presumably because she was running 15 mins late - I'd arrived 10 mins late) but did look at my tongue, which she said looked healthier, and checked my pulses.

She told me she was invigorating (I think!) today. I had a needle in the top of my scalp and one between my eyebrows (first time I've had that). I had one in my ear, but usually I think she puts them exclusively in my right ear and this time she used my left. then I had them in my wrists, 4 in my tummy, 1 in each leg, mid-calf, inside and 1 each leg, inside a bit lower down. I think that was all; I certainly got the impression of having fewer needles this time.
She burnt moxa on the tummy and higher leg needles, like she'd done last time. I enjoyed watching the smoke swirling from my body and used it to help a sort of meditation, whereby I imagined my wishes and dreams for a baby travelling up in the smoke and out of the open window to a higher being who could sort it for me. Daft I know, but quite therapeutic and soothing. Once the moxa had gone out and the smoke had ceased, I just lay there quite calmly thinking, but not really meditating any more.

Towards the end of the session my tummy needles were beginning to hurt a bit. It wasn't the same as the hurt the other time and I can't really describe it. However, I don't know if it was just coincidence, but as I drove home I developed a really bad tummy ache. It wasn't like cramping or anything, just a proper tummy ache which made me feel a bit sicky. Any way, tmi, but I paid a trip to the loo when I got home and 'expelled some air' and felt a lot better for it. I now have a heat pad on my tummy.

She seemed very pleased with my pulses after treatment and said it was a very good response to treatment.

Annoyingly, in a way, I can't go now until next Friday, due to work and stuff. I tried to book for the following Friday to continue the 'every week' sessions, but she only works the morning and it was fully booked, so I've booked for the Tuesday after again. So basically, I have 10 days between appointments for the next couple of sessions. Still, I guess it'll save me £40 on a treatment.

Last night I had a 'disappointment' with my husband. As I say, it was ov day, so we dtd when we went to bed, but unfortunately he wasn't able to see it through, so I went to sleep grumpy! When I asked why (trying not to sound mean and demanding!) he said it was because he was tired. Ah well, I guess if I did ov yesterday (I think it was in the morning) we had the night before's which was quite close to ov.

Cali, how was your session today? Sorry to hear you think you're going backwards; I'm sure it's like most things and you have good days/months and bad ones. Fingers crossed there's nothing to be read into it.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sizzles, "invigorating" is a good word for how acu feels right after O. I can always feel the blood rushing there afterward. I know that was frustrating not being able to "finish" right before O. I wouldn't want to make my dh feel bad either, but grrr, I wouldn't be able to help but feel like a chance for a BFP had gotten away. Hopefully it will still work out this month. It sounds like you have made wonderful progress.

My session went ok. It has become very routine though. She didn't seem as concerned as I thought she'd be about the clots and mucus. She asked a whole bunch of questions, and at the end said I need to hurry up and clean up my diet. I have slid back into bad eating habits and am having a hard time turning it around. I only got a few needles in this time in the usual places this time and had no new sensations.

I had a pretty unsettling feeling the whole time that though that my acu has either given up on me, or has done everything she knows to do and there's nothing left to be done. She asked me if I had fibroids, and I told her that I have known that I have a small one, but that it has not gotten any bigger in the years that I've known about it. She then went through a series of question about my diet, pain, etc. It really seemed like she was reaching.

She asked me if I had been to a doctor yet, and I told her I was scheduled to go to a FS in October. I'm glad that I had already had that scheduled, because otherwise I think I would have been freaked out thinking there must be something really wrong with me--like blocked tubes or something, that the acupuncture can't fix.

On one hand, I'm glad that it seems my body is pretty much in balance, but on the other hand, I'm terrified because I haven't gotten a bfp yet. My rational mind says that I'm older and that it is going to take me more time, but I can't help but to panic a little. October can't come fast enough.

In the meantime, I'm wondering if I should even bother with acu anymore until I go to the FS. Or whether I should find another one. I might be sensitive, but I'm starting to feel like my acu is out of ideas and has lost confidence in my chances.


----------



## fitzy79

Cali, I wouldn't hesitate in looming for another acu if you feel that current one isn't meeting your needs. Like everything, there are good and bad practitioners out there. I tried 2 others before settling on Dr Wu. Was the lady you are attending recommended or does she specialise in fertility??


----------



## CaliDreaming

Fitzy, my acu does specialize in fertility. She is personable and seems competent, but she only got her license in 2010. 

I didn't realize that you had tried two other acus before Dr. Wu! I feel a little bit better about shopping around now then. I hate to leave my current acu, but she is just not making me feel confident that she is helping me. She seems confused about what she needs to be doing with me now. Maybe a fresh set of eyes would be good at this point. I think I'll go back to her one more time and then look for someone with more experience.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Cali, I think reaching might be a good thing. I've not had a normal doctor "reach" for anything more than a pen and prescription pad. My acu'ist is fantastic and she asks me all the same questions. Acupuncturists aren't mind readers, they are traditional doctors. They dig deep for the underlying cause of your illness instead of treating the symptoms as an every day doctor would. US doctors are a joke and we Americans don't have a clue what its like to have a medical professional ask us these things. Your appointment sounds a ton like my last 15 or so. Keep in mind that acu is a method of balancing your ENTIRE body, not just your fertility issues. My acu asks me all the time if I've been to the doctor. I think yours is asking you for some lab panels without being up front. Its kind of a cheating way to see what's going on in your body and I think its fair and beneficial for you to provide your acu with all the info she needs. Let her treat your whole body at the root cause, not just the side effect. :hugs:

Lol. Forgive me if I sound harsh. I don't mean to. I'm just working on my biology paper and I'm so sick of a food industry that cares nothing about our health and a health industry that cares nothing about our food. Our bodies are amazing compositions of chemistry, physics, and biology. Its frustrating that the medical industry has us believing there's a "magic pill" when there's not. If we give our body what it needs, it'll do exactly what its supposed to. It really is very simple if we think about it. :hugs:

I'd also take her very seriously on the diet recommendation. I think I fought that for at least 6 months and now that I'm taking it seriously, I'm getting my cycles back. Go figure, right? Stay away from milk, soy and corn - even American standard "Organic". Drink lots of water. Stay as close to organic (foreign grown) as you possibly can. American standards of Organic are like 30% of what other country standards are. For example, American standard for organic milk means the cow must graze freely only 30% of the time. The other 70% of the time they are "grain" fed and don't even get me started on what's allowed as "grain". yuck! :kiss:


----------



## CaliDreaming

I'm pretty confused about what my prospects are and what I should be doing right now, but the more I think about it, the more I think I need to make a switch.

TurboTurtle, I really want to believe my acu has been digging deeper, but I think my problem with her is deeper than her methods or plan of attack. My main gripe with her is that the past few sessions, I have been leaving that room feeling worse about myself and my chances than when I entered. 

I think we may just be incompatible, because I do believe she knows what she's doing, but the problem is I have no idea what she's doing. From the beginning, I've really felt dissatisfied with her communication. I've been going to her for four months, and I have no idea if I'm where she thinks I need to be, or if I've made any improvements in the diagnosis she gave me in the beginning. I have no idea if she has any ideas about what's going on, or if she's exploring new ideas. It feels like pulling teeth to get any info out of her. I feel like I am sharing so much about my condition, and my ideas, and I don't get any response. Like today, I told her I had started back taking ACV to absorb more nutrients, and then I told her about all of the supplements I was taking and she said....nothing about it except that wheatgrass tablets are cheaper than the real thing in health food stores. It just seems to me she should be sharing more of her opinions and theories with me.

So I think I'm going to shop around for another acu who will communicate more with me and at least make me feel optimistic. In the beginning, I think it was fine for me just to have someone who was technically competent, but now I think I need one who has a certain "bedside manner" too.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I completely understand what you're saying. My only recommendation would be to first have an open discussion w her about the way you're feeling. Don't hold back just out of respect. Your feelings could be entirely displaced based on the situation and there's probably something she can do about the depression. I'm not saying you have to stay w her, my point is just that I think it's common what you're going thru and it will be costly to bounce around. Keep in mind the very first session w all acupuncturists is like $150-$200. I know you've been agonizing over this for a while, but I think there's more going on aside from the doctor than you may be being honest to yourself about. :hugs: This is one of those difficult conversations even I'd try to avoid, but you gotta do it in order to completely walk away knowing you did your best.


----------



## CaliDreaming

I guess I could tell my acu my concerns by email. I'm thinking I will tell her that I'm not sure if it's worthwhile to continue acu while I'm waiting to see the FS since I may need the money for that. Then that would give her an opportunity to either cut me loose or explain why her treatment would still be beneficial for me.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

You're a lot like me Cali. I choose to have most of my difficult conversations by email as well. Its definitely a growing thing and you have to be assertive in your own care. Plus I really think the nutrition factor plays a major role in how acu'ists will treat your condition. They have to know that part is out of the way before they can proceed. Speaking from experience, I started to get new needles in different places once she could see my liver was clear of toxicity. I'm just trying to intervene and help you not jump from doc to doc. I can completely understand not liking her personally and her way of communicating with you, but maybe she doesn't know how you're feeling and has no clue that its a stressor for you. You have the opportunity to help her grow and also to help yourself grow. I find it hard to think that any acu goes thru all that training and wants to make you feel bad. Its a completely different field and nothing like the world of western medicine. If it were a western doc I'd say frigg that doc and find a new one, but tcm generally has a different philosophy about the soul and human body all being one. I just bet if you talk to her about it, she'll get a better idea of what to change. My gut tells me there's something else going on in your heart and the easiest thing to do is trash all you've been doing and go a different route. Success is just perseverance. So keep going. :kiss:


----------



## CaliDreaming

TurboTurtle, That's another thing that concerns me too. My acu has never really given me any dietary recommendations. She went through a phase where she was convinced I was eating a lot of dairy and told me to limit it, and I told her over and over that I rarely eat dairy. Then yesterday she told me that I need to focus on "improving my diet" without telling me anything to stay away from and avoid. I am just beyond frustrated.

I really wish I had it in me to salvage this relationship, but at this point I am just tired and I think I would resent having to make a whole bunch of changes just to get her to be more responsive to me when I'm the one that has to pony up the cash every week. I've already asked her if I was making progress and I've told her how sad and depressed I've been lately. I have been close to tears at some sessions so it kinda disturbs me that I would have to spell this all out for her. I don't think she is doing this intentionally, but I just think it is just how she practices. 

It might be that she does not know how I'm feeling but I really think it is part of duty to ask that and find out what is going on with me. I feel like I am spending a whole bunch of my energy just getting her to do things that I shouldn't have to tell her she should be doing. 

I would love her as a masseuse, because there it's all about the technique and relaxing environment, but as an acupuncturist I just don't see how this is going to work if there is not good communication.


----------



## Sizzles

Have been feeling very emotional today and yesterday, but I'm only 2dpo today, so way too early for symptoms! Crazy! Usually I get like this a few days before af arrives - always coinciding with the start of spotting, so more to do with that and what it signals than hormones playing havoc. I do hope I don't feel like this for the next 2 weeks! :cry:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sizzles, my guess is that you had a good strong O and that caused a big progesterone rise that is causing the symptoms. Hope you feel better but it does sound like it could be promising news.


----------



## Sizzles

Thank you for the insight. It never occurred to me that it could be anything physiological linked to ov. If 'strong' ov equates to 'painful' ov, then that'd be right! As you say, 'fingers crossed'!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I wonder if Acu can help me relax for a flight. I've been debating on getting a treatment tomorrow before my flight out to Vegas. Flying is stressful for me.


----------



## Jen1802

Most definitely Turbo, I know loads of people who have used it to stop smoking and its to stop combat the stress which goes along with quitting so its bound to work with flying as well!! 
Sizzles I agree with Cali, I equate painful ov to strong ov so that's a good sign!!! Woohoo for strong ov!!! xoxo


----------



## Sizzles

Well, it looks highly unlikely that I'm pg - strong ov or no strong ov. :nope: Had slight spotting on 5dpo - 'beige' in colour, some 'brown' spotting yesterday at 6dpo, with one occasion of 'pink', then back to brown again today (7dpo) with some 'red' spotting thrown in for good measure whilst, ahem... straining...:shy:
So far seems to be following a very similar pattern to usual - oh yes, apart from the fact that this is the earliest it has EVER started (in over a year of tracking)! I'm not amused! :growlmad: I thought after last month with the spotting not starting until 12dpo that some progress was being made, but this is just ridiculous and has made me feel incredibly cynical about the whole thing! The earliest previously was 6dpo and that was only once, so I don't know what to think now!

In other news... tomorrow is my FS appointment, so possibly some Qs will be answered, or at least on their way to being answered, by this time tomorrow.

I hope others are feeling more positive about things than me.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Gee Sizzles that is definitely disappointing. I know you are glad you have an appointment with a FS to get some answers right away hopefully. I am learning that acu is definitely not a quick fix for everybody. It's good that you've already started acu so that it will help whatever treatment the FS recommends for you. It might be one of those situations where things get worse before they get better but not everyone has the luxury of being able to wait to let nature take it's course.

Good luck tomorrow! I know you must be on pins and needles.


----------



## Sizzles

Thanks Cali!

FS appointment was ok. He's basically said they won't refer for IVF until 3 years of trying; well I came off the pill in December 2009, so that's when we're going from, even though we didn't start ttc straight away. I mentioned other investigations and he mentioned HSG and rested on the fact that I may as well have it whilst waiting for the referral, so I dropped off the form downstairs and they will ring to arrange an appointment after 'a' period (not sure that it will be the next period though as FS said 'in the next 3 months').
He really wasn't keen on doing any more invasive investigations, very much taking the opinion that if we've got to this stage IVF is the likely way forward and investigations won't help. Personally, I still can't quite see how finding something (like an uncooperative uterus for example) through an investigation wouldn't improve our chances once remedied.
I forgot to ask a few Qs, but most things were covered.
Oh, this was sort of funny! Last time (April) I had a bmi of 19.8, which I was actually quite proud of, although the fertility nurse had said I must NOT lose any weight! Any way, different nurse this time, but she exclaimed 'Ooh! It's gone up! Well done that lady!' cos it's 20.9 now. She said "Do you feel better for it?" To which I replied "No. I feel fat and I'm bloated all the time!" Still the doc was also pleased with this, adding "For most people we're asking them to lose weight. Dont' lose weight!"
He did also say that although there was no medical evidence as to why, but some ladies conceive following an hsg, which I had of course heard of, so I'm seriously hoping! (if it doesn't happen on its own beforehand!)

I think I feel ok about things. I'm pleased I didn't have an either/or situation having to decide whether to push on straight away with IVf or have further investigations; since I can't have the IVF yet, I may as well have the HSG. Anyone had it? What should I expect? (though obviously I'll google it anyway.)

Is it Cali or TT who usually has acu on a Tuesday? If so, how d'it go? (sorry for the appauling memory).


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sizzles, glad the FS appointment went well. They do things so much differently over there than here. I couldn't imagine having to wait 3 years for IVF, but I guess it's a good tradeoff since it's "free". I'm glad you're almost to the three year mark and won't have to wait too much longer!

It seems odd to me that they would do more diagnostic testing too. I know IVF is the best choice option for most people but yeah, it does seem like you'd want to know what is going on. I'd always wonder if there would be an easy fix and IVF wouldnt' be necessary.

And at 19-20 BMI you are a tiny thing and that is something to be proud of!! I had gotten down to a little under 21 BMI and was so proud, but then had trouble TTC and gained 15 pounds in hopes it would help. So now I have no BFP and I feel sloppy with nothing to show for it. Now I don't have the motivation to lose any of it! It seems like all the rules are changed when TTC. Things that are usually good are bad when TTC.

I am the one that usually has acu appointments on Tuesday, but I am seeing a new acu tomorrow, so I'll probably have lots to talk about. I'm really excited. :happydance:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Sizzles, I'm a big fan of fibbing about how long you've been trying. If you feel deep down that you need help, tell them you've never been on BCP. Nobody is ever gonna know. I think that rule is so unnecessary. It takes months and months to get appts for all the tests. By the time you're done, time has flown. So ya, don't give up lady. If you need help, what's a few extra years of "ttc" gonna do. They don't even know.


----------



## Sizzles

CaliDreaming said:


> Sizzles, glad the FS appointment went well. They do things so much differently over there than here. I couldn't imagine having to wait 3 years for IVF, but I guess it's a good tradeoff since it's "free". I'm glad you're almost to the three year mark and won't have to wait too much longer!
> 
> It seems odd to me that they would do more diagnostic testing too. I know IVF is the best choice option for most people but yeah, it does seem like you'd want to know what is going on. I'd always wonder if there would be an easy fix and IVF wouldnt' be necessary.
> 
> And at 19-20 BMI you are a tiny thing and that is something to be proud of!! I had gotten down to a little under 21 BMI and was so proud, but then had trouble TTC and gained 15 pounds in hopes it would help. So now I have no BFP and I feel sloppy with nothing to show for it. Now I don't have the motivation to lose any of it! It seems like all the rules are changed when TTC. Things that are usually good are bad when TTC.
> 
> I am the one that usually has acu appointments on Tuesday, but I am seeing a new acu tomorrow, so I'll probably have lots to talk about. I'm really excited. :happydance:

Ooh! Good luck for tomorrow then! :thumbup:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Went to my first appointment with my new acu. I am very pleased so far! This is going to be a long post! 

I know all acus have their own style, and my acus style is very different from my old acu's. I could tell the difference as soon as I walked in the door. The waiting room in her office was filled with books, both in English and Chinese. There were Chinese tapestries and decorations sprinkled here and there. The herbs were in containers with only Chinese letters. I'm pretty sure I won't be getting any more capsules, just the real deal. My old acu's office was more modern. Another difference is that Dr. Liu has a LOT of clients. There were at least four other people seeing her while I was there. With my old acu, I was usually her only client for the day.

My new acu, Dr. Liu, is also has a Western medical degree and spent a few years practicing medicine before switching to acu. Her grandmother was an acu so she grew up with it. Dr. Liu was born in mainland China and moved to the U.S. when she was a teen. 

The big difference between my new acu and my old acu is that my new acu feels like I'm going to an actual doctor--just one that practices Eastern medicine. She wore a white coat just like a doctor and exuded the same type of authority. She was very to the point but at the same time told me exactly what I needed to know. My old acu was very new age-y. 

When I first got to the office, I filled out the forms on my medical history. But then the receptionist had me do some sort of heart stress analysis test. She put this black band around me and had me lay down for a few minutes. Then she had me stand up for a few minutes. She said I did great. I'm not sure what that was about, but since I passed I didn't really ask any questions about it.

When Dr. Liu came in, she asked me some questions about why I was seeing her. She asked some of the same questions that my old acu did, but she was much more to the point. She asked about my periods and whether they were regular, whether I have clots and whether I have any pain, etc. I told her they were very regular, but that the bleeding is on the light side. I also told her that I have some PMS but only mild cramps beforehand. From that, she concluded that my body is probably "starving for estrogen". She did not ask the very detailed questions that my old acu did, but it seemed like she had all the info she needed to know.

She told me that we were going to do acu, but that on my next visit I would have a nutritional analysis to determine where I was deficient. She said she would not prescribe any herbs until she knew where I was deficient because she does not like to guess about what herbs would work. My old acu gave me herbs on the first day. It will be interesting what Dr. Liu gives me next week and if it's the same as what my old acu gave me.

Dr. Liu talks fast like most doctors, but I got so much information. She was very personable. I told her I was 38 and felt like I was running out of time, but when I said she "What? that is not old at all?" She said in such a way that she was not making any wild promises and made me feel like I could have five more children if I wanted to.

Dr. Liu shared that she also had suffered from infertility and that it took eight years for her to conceive her first and six years to conceive her second. I felt kinda silly for complaining about my ten months. I cannot imagine what it must be like to try for that long. It made me feel good to know that she knows what it's like to suffer from infertility.

On to the needles, and this was really different too. First off, Dr. Liu put them in soooo quickly. There were about 20 in all and she was done in under 2 minutes it seems. My old acu would take 10-15 minutes to insert them. She also put them in different places. I didn't get any in my feet, ankles, ears or forehead. Instead, she put three on my shins. I got four in a line in my lower abdomen a few inches below my belly button. I got one in my right thumb and one on the ring finger of my right hand. I got several in my scalp. While inserting, she mentioned that so many career women have trouble conceiving. She said it must have something to do with the brain power used in these kinds of jobs.

I came in right before I am due to O and she said that was perfect. She said that the week of O she likes to see patients at least twice a week and then once a week thereafter. She said in China people go everyday. She said she knows that some people go to acu only once a month, but she didn't think that would be too beneficial, but better than nothing.

She left the needles in for 30 minutes before taking them out. I asked her about the supplements I am taking, and she said it was ok for me to take them until I do the nutritional analysis. She wants to see me again on Monday as a follow up. She told me to take it easy the rest of the day and not to eat any hot or spicy foods. 

I told her about my upcoming FS appt and she asked me if I wanted to conceive naturally. I told her I'd rather conceive naturally, particularly since we'd rather not have multiples, but that at this point I would take whatever I could get. I really wish I had found Dr. Liu to start with. Deep down I really think I could conceive naturally, but I feel like I don't have time to waste if I really do need help. 

Another big difference between Dr. Liu and my old acu is that Dr. Liu did not look at my tongue and did not take my pulse. I'm wondering if she relies more on the nutritional analysis for that.

I paid up at the receptionist and she told me off the record that they code all insurance bills as "lower back pain" since most insurance companies don't pay anything for fertility treatments. I am going to check to see if any of this might be covered under my insurance because if I am to go twice more a month then this will really help out money wise.

So I am very encouraged by my first visit with Dr. Liu. She seems to be exactly what I was looking for. The biggest thing is that I came out of there feeling hopeful again about conceiving instead of feeling like it is a big crap shoot. I feel like I am good hands and am receiving the guidance I was so desperately seeking from my old acu. It's also funny to me because it did not feel like I talked with Dr. Liu very long at all, but yet I got all the information I needed and more. I feel that even if I don't get pregnant naturally that she will let me know when she thinks it time to seek help instead of wandering around in the dark. I'm still going to my FS appointment to make sure there are no major problems with me and dh, but I may wait a couple of months to try IUI if that is suggested.

I can't wait for Monday!


----------



## Jen1802

Aw so glad you had such a positive experience with your new acu, she sounds a lot like my old tcm dr. She studied medicine in China and then specialised in traditional chinese medicine which she said they still use in hospitals in conjunction with western medicine. She was a proper dr too. Oh I'm positive this will work for you Cali!! 
x


----------



## Sizzles

*Session 8*

Appointments will need to be on Fridays whilst I'm working Tuesdays as it's just too much of a rush after work on a Tuesday. Acu was fully booked for next Friday, so I'm going 2 weeks between appointments.

So we chatted for a bit and I explained how disappointed I was with the spotting coming eariler than ever. She said that she understood, but that TCM wasn't necessarily quick and sometimes little steps backwards are made before progressing (I did tell her at that point that I thought this was a BIG step back, given that it's the worst it's ever been!) I also filled her in on my FS appointment. She asked whether I'd asked about thyroid (I'm hypo) and the spotting and I had to confess that my good intentions of Q asking went out the window and I forgot!

She looked at my tongue, and actually said straight away that she saw an improvement, saying the front it 'less red' which indicates that I'm stronger emotionally. I had to agree with her that I certainly felt in a good place yesterday and have been feeling far more positive, especially with my HSG booked (I'll come back to that!) She felt my pulses and placed about 4 needles before checking again and commented that it had improved already, which she was pleased with. Before placing needles in my tummy she felt the temperature and said it was good; this is the first time I've had this, so hopefully some of the stuff I'm doing (including the acu perhaps) is working! She wasn't just making it up either - I could feel that below the naval felt warmer than it usually does. However, this may have all been undone (not sure that it works like that though) as when she'd finished placing the needles she sat and wrote notes for a bit, before disappearing off to make a phone call (I could hear her) for ages and laying there in my undies and a short-sleeved top, I actually got quite cold, which made it difficult to relax as I was focussing on being cold and wondering how they get round this through the colder months as I obviously can't just snuggle under a blanket!

So this time I had (from what I can remember): needles either side of my neck and also on the side of each hand - but these were all for some neck pain I'd been having. I had 4 in my tummy, 1 in an ear, 1 between my eyebrows, 1 in each hand, 1 on my inner shins and then further down too and I think 1 in my foot. She didn't burn moxa today, presumably because I had a good temperature any way. All in all she was quite positive about the progress being made.

The HSG
The day before yesterday the hospital called to make the appointment. She told me when the next one was, which just happens to be convenient cycle-wise (reckon I'll be cd10 - worst case scenario - down to cd6 - best case scenario). Unfortunately it's on a Tuesday again, as FS appointment was, which means time off work again. I dreaded telling my boss but she was actually fine about it; I just said 'medical procedure' and she said "It's private, but are you ok?" So I didn't feel the need to divulge anything. I've started feeling a bit crampy this evening, so I'm really hoping af stays away a while as cd10 is based on af arriving tomorrow and I'd really like to have a couple of days to recover and clear the dye before baby-making dtd ensues!

Cali - glad the appointment went well and that you're feeling more positive!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sizzles, I guess it's good that your acu didn't make any unrealistic promises and what she said about it not being a quick fix does make sense. I'm so glad you already have your FS appt and can speed things up.

I hate having to make excuses too about what I'm doing to get off of work. I don't want to have to share the reason with my colleagues. I'm thinking about just saying I'm being treated for low back pain and leave it at that. It's good your boss wasn't nosy. The folks I work with want to know everything!


----------



## fitzy79

Sizzles, your acu does sound like she knows what she's doing. Do either you or Cali ever have your needles attached to electrodes?? Dr Wu always did when I wasn't pregnant for a "stronger" treatment. The pulsing sensation wasn't always the most pleasant!


----------



## FireBaby

I've had the electrode acupuncture several times before - but not with my current acupuncturist who's practice is based almost entirely on fertility so maybe she opts for 'softer' approaches. The electrode acu is a very very weird sensation I agree! 

I think acupuncturists do certain 'patterns' with needles for different conditions. I've been 4 times now to my current acu and she has done the same pattern everytime. She's entirely focused on fertility - maybe she's figured out her pattern and it works in this case...I'm not sure.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Fitzy, I've never had the electrodes before. I don't think my old acu was even able to do it. My new one offers it, but she didn't do it to me last time. 

Firebaby, my old acu used to use a lot of the same needles every single time and would change it a little based on the symptoms I was telling her. My new acu placed the needles in a totally different pattern. I guess we'll see if that makes a difference!


----------



## FireBaby

I wish I could do Acu everyday! But even going every week is kind of expensive....I don't seem to get out of there under $200. :(


----------



## CaliDreaming

Firebaby, wow that it is a lot per week! I used to pay $70-75 per session plus about $20 every other week for herbs. With my new one, I will be paying about $80 a session plus whatever the herbs cost. My new one has been having me come in more often so I'm hoping that once she identifies that problem that it will settle down some. I don't think I can afford to go twice a week every week, especially when I start seeing the FS.

My session today went very well and was very interesting. I had the "nutritional analysis" that she told me about the last time. It totally wasn't what I was expecting and was very interesting! I was thinking that she would draw some blood or urine and send it off for lab results. Instead, the analysis was a very detailed physical exam. I laid on the table and held my arm up in the air. She pressed against my arm and I was supposed to match her force to keep my arm steady. At the same time, she would apply pressure to certain parts of my body to see how they were functioning. When she encountered parts of my body that were weak, she noted how it was hard for me to hold my arm steady. She was able to find scarring, piercings, and dental surgery on my body the same way. 

At first I had no idea what was going on, but as I got into it, I saw what was happening. She started with my uterus and ovaries. She found that my uterus was very strong, but that my ovaries were not as strong and were only functioning about 50-60% as well as they should. After she determined my ovaries were the problem, she felt around my body to determine what was going on. She found major weakness in my lower back, as well as numerous marks on my legs over the years. She also detected some sort of hidden factor as well that she felt she would be able to identify in upcoming weeks.

Another part of the analysis was a questionnaire. She said that she was going to analyze the results of the physical part with my written answers to the questionnaire and give me my results at my next session, which is scheduled for Thursday. :)

After that we did acupuncture. I got several needles in my scalp four up and down my shnis. Two in my thumbs, and two in my middle finger. I got one or two on my breastbone and two in my feet a few inches below the web between my big toe and second toe. These were two she didn't do the last time and ones that my old acu would often use. No needles in my abdomen at all. She also hooked me up to the electrodes this time! It is definitely a cool feeling! 

After the needles were out, she massaged my lower arms and legs. She found a little tenderness in my lower arms, and a LOT in my lower leg. It was pretty painful. My old acu used to find tender spots in my leg on ocassion, but my new one really dug into it. I have NO idea what this is about. 

Can't wait until Thursday. I feel like progress is being made in identifying the problem at least.


----------



## Sizzles

WOW! That all sounds very exciting and very interesting Cali!

I've never had the electrodes thing. No mention of it either, so I'm guessing my acu doesn't do it.


----------



## CaliDreaming

I had an acu appointment today. I'm 12 dpo. Dr. Liu started off with the nutrition testing. The good news is that my ovaries responded well to the supplements and they went from being a 5 or 6 in functioning to a 10. The bad news is that my adrenal glands did not improve as much. She last time they were a 5 or 6, and today they had only gone up to a 7. My thyroid glands also still need work. She thinks I have symptoms of hyperthyroidism. According to the muscle test, my right adrenal gland is good, but the left one is the one that needs help. Sounds plausible, but I'm still in wait and see mode on whether I trust this method.

The acupuncture went well and was very relaxing. The points she uses are so different. I got two in my left thumb, one in my left ring finger, one or two in my right middle finer, the scalp needles, the usual four in my shins, and two in the middle of my feet. I got the electrodes on my shins. I felt a little more relaxed at this session than I have after the others.

Any hope I had that I might have a BFP this time went out of the window as we were setting my next appointment. Dr. Liu said that she wanted to set it for after my cycle started, like on CD3 or later to give me a chance to rest. So I left the appointment feeling a little bummed out. She didn't do tongue analysis or anything, but it seemed like it was just a foregone conclusion that I had not conceived. I guess I'm still in bad shape.


----------



## FireBaby

Hey Cali,

Don't worry - just keep at it. The acu will work. You just have to keep at it. I went to my 6th appointment on Monday and the acu said that my body had responded to the treatments really well and I now have textbook perfect fertility. 

DH is another story however :( and the sad thing is he refuses to go to a doctor/acu/FS so I have to resort to just slipping maca powder into his morning protein shake.

Anyway the acu could not have had a more dismal diagnosis the first time I went in there. I had almost non-exisitent spleen chi and a weak LH stage, she said in that state I would almost certainly have a m/c even if I was able to concieve. So I'd give it at least 8 treatments to see an improvement. The fact that you got a great improvement the first time is super encouraging.

Also I think what the acu tells us is one thing, and they can be wrong too. I think the cool thing about getting acu is it also seems to help us get closer to our 'natural' state where we have a better sense of what feels good/what we need/our own intuition etc. That is the most important thing to be able to hone into :)


----------



## Sizzles

Sorry you're bummed Cali! Still, it's early days with this new acu - try to give it time. It does make me wonder/worry though about the points you mentioned as very few of them are points my acu uses. I guess everyone's different though - practitioners and patients.

I had my hsg on Tuesday and I have acu tomorrow, when I should be pre-ov (CD9 today and would expect to ov on Monday). I am slightly concerned that I may not ov this month, as I've read forums where ladies have experienced this after hsg. Ah well, I guess I'll have to put my faith in _next_ month if that's the case. TMI: I'm still experiencing some 'spotting' from the hsg, and I'm just hoping that it's where the dye has flushed everything out; my tubes were 'clear' but perhaps some of this crud that's coming out may have been superficially blocking the little spermies??
OH told me last night that he thought he was coming down with something, so I'm really hoping that he's ok as I want to start dtd today or tomorrow (wanted to give myself time to get the dye out of my system). That sounds so selfish when I read it back! :blush:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Well, my temp dropped a little today and I am feeling AF type cramps, so I guess it was right for my acu to conclude it wasn't gonig to happen. :(



FireBaby said:


> Hey Cali,
> 
> Don't worry - just keep at it. The acu will work. You just have to keep at it. I went to my 6th appointment on Monday and the acu said that my body had responded to the treatments really well and I now have textbook perfect fertility.
> 
> DH is another story however :( and the sad thing is he refuses to go to a doctor/acu/FS so I have to resort to just slipping maca powder into his morning protein shake.
> 
> Anyway the acu could not have had a more dismal diagnosis the first time I went in there. I had almost non-exisitent spleen chi and a weak LH stage, she said in that state I would almost certainly have a m/c even if I was able to concieve. So I'd give it at least 8 treatments to see an improvement. The fact that you got a great improvement the first time is super encouraging.
> 
> Also I think what the acu tells us is one thing, and they can be wrong too. I think the cool thing about getting acu is it also seems to help us get closer to our 'natural' state where we have a better sense of what feels good/what we need/our own intuition etc. That is the most important thing to be able to hone into :)

Thanks. I'm going to stick with this for the long haul. It's just so frustrating because I feel I have tried everything and nothing has happened. I'm really, really, really looking forward to my FS appointment in a couple of weeks.

It must be really frustrating that your dh is not cooperating after all of the work you've done. I believe he will come around soon.



Sizzles said:


> Sorry you're bummed Cali! Still, it's early days with this new acu - try to give it time. It does make me wonder/worry though about the points you mentioned as very few of them are points my acu uses. I guess everyone's different though - practitioners and patients.
> 
> I had my hsg on Tuesday and I have acu tomorrow, when I should be pre-ov (CD9 today and would expect to ov on Monday). I am slightly concerned that I may not ov this month, as I've read forums where ladies have experienced this after hsg. Ah well, I guess I'll have to put my faith in _next_ month if that's the case. TMI: I'm still experiencing some 'spotting' from the hsg, and I'm just hoping that it's where the dye has flushed everything out; my tubes were 'clear' but perhaps some of this crud that's coming out may have been superficially blocking the little spermies??
> OH told me last night that he thought he was coming down with something, so I'm really hoping that he's ok as I want to start dtd today or tomorrow (wanted to give myself time to get the dye out of my system). That sounds so selfish when I read it back! :blush:

Yeah, my acu doesn't use many of the points that my old one used, which are the ones listed in Randine Lewis' book. The only ones that she's used that are in that book are the ones along the panty lines, the shins and the feet. I don't know what the deal is with the other ones!

I know you were relieved to find your tubes are clear! I hope you experience that super fertility a lot of ladies get after an HSG. I wonder what the crud is and where it comes from???


----------



## Sizzles

*Session 9*

So yesterday I had acu having not had it for 2 weeks. In the time since my last session I had my period and my hsg, so quite eventful. It put me in a good place for this session though as I was pre-ov (TMI but got good ewcm this morning!) and the spotting from the hsg had finally stopped.

She checked my tongue and said nothing. She felt my abdomen and said nothing, but she did use moxa. She checked my pulses before and after and said nothing. Maybe just not chatty yesterday!

She said she was opening up my conception vessel, so these are the points I can remember: 3 in my right ear, 5 in my tummy, 1 in the top of my scalp, 1 on my forehead, 1 on the inner side of my wrist and 1 in the fleshy bit on the back of your hand, between thumb and forefinger (this was on both hands), 1 onthe inside of each knee, 1 on the inside of each shin and 1 near each of my ankles. I think I also had 1 in each foot and I counted up 19 or 20 so I must've missed some.

She said she'd use moxa on my tummy, but otherwise didn't comment. However, I'd felt my tum just before and it did feel slightly cooler in the lower part and obviously that's what the moxa's for so I guess she was treating my 'cold uterus'. So she set the moxa burning and sat writing up notes. After not very long I felt like the moxa was burning, but just tried to go with it, but after a couple of minutes or so I was sure it wasn't right, so I said something. She looked and said they looked fine but one was making my skin a bit pink so she put some paper on the skin, explaining that the moxa was closer to my skin than sometimes (needle angles I guess). Any way, the side she'd 'protected' was the opposite side to the one I could feel. it was really uncomfortable but not unbearable, and since she'd checked them I figured I'd just try to ignore it. However, I was convinced - completely convinced - that when time was up I was going to look down and either find my skin incredibly pink, or actually find a burn blister - that's how hot it had felt. So any way, when the time was up, she didn't say anything when she removed the needles (I'd envisaged her exclaiming and finding actually the moxa _had _burnt me!) and when I looked, there was absolutely nothing there - not even a little bit pink! I dunno, it must have either been a stinging sensation from that particular needle or something to do with the 'energies' or something. Weird! Generally the needles were more painful this time; most note-worthy are the inner shins and my inner wrist (where I still have a mark akin to a bite.)

I have sessions booked for the next 2 Fridays and am sincerely hoping that the second one finds me well and truly up the duff as a result of my 'clear out', but I'm not naive enough to pin _all_ my hopes (just most of them!) on this. Moving into next cycle I may cut down to fortnightly sessions as standard, but I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.

By the way, acu lady thinks the spotting was a positive thing as it's clearing out the old stuff which shouldn't be there. But then I did put that spin on it when I told her about it, so hard to know whether she was just agreeing with me or whether she'd have reached that conclusion on her own.


----------



## FireBaby

Hi Sizzles! Interesting experience with the moxa. I have had that sensation before of being burnt with moxa on my back, but the problem was I really was being burnt by it! And I got a blister/skin peeling afterwards....that was a long time ago.
Yesterday I found a community acupuncture center not that far from my place and went in for a session - the acu there knew my current acu and said that she is a really good acu, but definitely expensive, and while he can do all the same points and treatments as her, he can't provide me with the same herbs she does. 
For $25 vs $110 that I usually pay for the treatment before the herbs it was definitely a great experience, I'll be back there in a heartbeat. 
I even booked an appointment for DH as I am convinced it will help him. However after I told him I had done so we had a fight, he says he doesn't 'believe' in acu and why would I want to 'force' him to do something he didn't want to do (didn't know he felt so strongly against it) and I ended up waking up stressed in the middle of the night and sleeping the rest out on the couch :( woke up this morning with a sore back!

BTW this is my 6th treatment of acupuncture for fertility and the second month I have been on herbs everyday.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sizzles, that is so interesting about the moxa. I would have been freaked out though. I hope the hsg works and you get your bfp. 

Firebaby, that's so disappointing that your hubby isn't on board with acu. Maybe he'll come around soon.


----------



## Sizzles

CaliDreaming said:


> Sizzles, that is so interesting about the moxa. I would have been freaked out though. I hope the hsg works and you get your bfp.

It was so weird! I was convinced it was burning me!

Not sure it'll be a bfp this month. I just can't be bothered! I thought with the renewed hope after the hsg I'd be raring to go, but I think after 2.5 years I've hit the doldrums! We dtd this morning for the first time this cycle (cd12 today) and still no peak on cbfm, which I guess is good. But I feel like we 'ought to' dtd tonight again (although keep fighting with myself over whether there would be enough :spermy: after less than 12 hours of 'build-up' time) then again for the next couple of days until the cbfm has shown 2 peak days. But my heart just isn't in it! OH tried to instigate sex last night, but I was narked with him about something so ignored him and now we've just had an argument about something completely unrelated. Aaargh! I'm not usually at a low at this point in my cycle; I need to get a grip! Someone slap me! :dohh:

Firebaby, when I first went to my acu lady she mentioned about acu for OHs and I said there would be no chance of my OH coming along! She completely understood! He's fine with me going, but has asked in the last couple of days if I'm continuing to go as the cost mounts up, but I know there's no way he'd go. Besides, his SAs have been fine, so from that point of view there's no point. Sorry your OH was so against it though; it does make it disheartening.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sizzles said:


> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> Sizzles, that is so interesting about the moxa. I would have been freaked out though. I hope the hsg works and you get your bfp.
> 
> It was so weird! I was convinced it was burning me!
> 
> Not sure it'll be a bfp this month. I just can't be bothered! I thought with the renewed hope after the hsg I'd be raring to go, but I think after 2.5 years I've hit the doldrums! We dtd this morning for the first time this cycle (cd12 today) and still no peak on cbfm, which I guess is good. But I feel like we 'ought to' dtd tonight again (although keep fighting with myself over whether there would be enough :spermy: after less than 12 hours of 'build-up' time) then again for the next couple of days until the cbfm has shown 2 peak days. But my heart just isn't in it! OH tried to instigate sex last night, but I was narked with him about something so ignored him and now we've just had an argument about something completely unrelated. Aaargh! I'm not usually at a low at this point in my cycle; I need to get a grip! Someone slap me! :dohh:
> 
> Firebaby, when I first went to my acu lady she mentioned about acu for OHs and I said there would be no chance of my OH coming along! She completely understood! He's fine with me going, but has asked in the last couple of days if I'm continuing to go as the cost mounts up, but I know there's no way he'd go. Besides, his SAs have been fine, so from that point of view there's no point. Sorry your OH was so against it though; it does make it disheartening.Click to expand...

Well it's impressive that it's taken you 2.5 years to hit the doldrums. I've been there for months. My libido is in the toilet ever since we started TTC. Really ever since I had dd. I thought that was normal but maybe it's a sign of a hormonal imbalance.

I don't see how acu would help your hubby either TTCwise if his counts are fine.


----------



## FireBaby

So I've started with a new thing - planning our BD times beforehand - like making appointments with DH several days before so he knows...I was finding it stressful to try to plan and be 'spontaneous' so now we have our BD appointments...not spontaneous at all but at least it takes out the 'are we going to do it or not' and it gives DH some time to plan stuff eg. football matches around it - the first time it didn't work - we were in bed and DH couldn't make it work, but I knew I wasn't Ov so I just let it go and it was kind of funny.
I've booked two sessions of acu this week - yes kind of extreme I know- but with this community acu its actually affordable and I wanted to get in two sessions before I Ov this month. We are getting a hot tub installed and I'm worried DH is going to bake his spermies, so I've made a rule that it's not going to be on higher than 99degrees....


----------



## Jen1802

Anytime I felt the needles hurting I always felt like it almost like a nerve pain, like a little electric shock almost but I don't think I ever felt it burning as such. I'd still take it as a positive though, means it must have really been working on something! Its so interesting how these little needles can produce such a strong reaction in our bodies to bring it back into harmony. XOX


----------



## CaliDreaming

FireBaby said:


> So I've started with a new thing - planning our BD times beforehand - like making appointments with DH several days before so he knows...I was finding it stressful to try to plan and be 'spontaneous' so now we have our BD appointments...not spontaneous at all but at least it takes out the 'are we going to do it or not' and it gives DH some time to plan stuff eg. football matches around it - the first time it didn't work - we were in bed and DH couldn't make it work, but I knew I wasn't Ov so I just let it go and it was kind of funny.
> I've booked two sessions of acu this week - yes kind of extreme I know- but with this community acu its actually affordable and I wanted to get in two sessions before I Ov this month. We are getting a hot tub installed and I'm worried DH is going to bake his spermies, so I've made a rule that it's not going to be on higher than 99degrees....

TTC sex can be sooooo unappealing. I never understood this until I started TTC myself. Poor hubby though. I bet he is not gong to leave you alone for now on so he can redeem himself.

You are sooo lucky to have access to community acu! Have fun in the hot tub! That might be a good way to set the mood.


----------



## CaliDreaming

I went to see Dr. Liu today. She started off with the weird nutrition/muscle testing thing. She concluded that my adrenal glands are now functioning at a 10, but that my thyroid is the holdup. 

She clarified that when she says that my organs have improved from a 7 to a 10, it doesn't mean that that organ is "cured", but only that she has identified the nutritional support that organ needs and that after a few months of supplements, the organ should be able to function well without the extra nutritional support. I'm glad she gave me a more thorough explanation. I'm sure she saw the quizzical look on my face. 

On the thyroid, she said that she was having difficulty finding out what why it was hyperthyroid and what needed to be done. I also asked her if it is possible for a woman to have picture perfect regular cycles but still have major hormonal imbalances. She said "yes" without hesitation and explained that that was what she meant when she told me that there was a "hidden" issue behind my infertility when she first did the nutrition testing. It is something that is not causing overt symptoms now, but could later on. I guess it is a subclinical disorder or something.

I'm still not quite clear about the difficulty she was having, but it made enough sense to keep me from totally bailing on the whole program. I do have a lot of symptoms of being hyperthyroid, and my mother also had thyroid issues too, so I willing to suspend my judgment on this. I know one of the main signs of hyperthyroidism is having difficulty putting on weight. I've always had a massive appetite and while I'm not naturally thin, based on what I eat I should weigh 500 lbs. That being said, if I go to the FS and it turns out that my thyroid and all my other hormones are at textbook optimal levels I will be one irate woman!

Anyway, Dr. Liu decided to proceed with my acu because she still could not find the issue with the thyroid. This time she used some of the points my old acu used. I got the four on the shins and the needles in the head that she usually uses. This time I also got two on the back of my hand in between the web of the index finger and thumb and one on the tops of my feet a little bit away from the web between my big toe and second toe. I also got two on the inner side of my left thumb and one in the very edge of my ear. Dr. Liu uses points sometimes that I have never heard of any other acu using, lol. 

Dr. Liu wants to see me twice before I ovulate, so I will need to see her again on Friday and once next week before I O. Fortunately I have discovered that my insurance may cover a lot of this because of the way Dr. Liu codes it.

I do see some improvements in my tongue after taking these supplements and they aren't making me so nauseous anymore. 

Another big improvement that I've felt, and this one may be way TMI...but for last night when bd'ing for the first time in many months I experienced that "other" O very strongly and foreplay actually got me aroused. My libido has been in the cellar for months, but last night I felt myself getting some mojo back.


----------



## Sizzles

Yay for getting your mojo back! :happydance:


----------



## Sizzles

*Session 10* (wow! That means I've spent LOADS on acu!)

I had a pleasant and quite relaxing acu session today (following last week where I stressed that the moxa was burning me!) and acu lady was pretty positive.

She checked my tongue and said it was looking much healthier. When I probed her about how it looked healthier she told me the colour was generally better and the redness at the front (linked to emotions) had gone. Also something to do with a coating that had previously been there had gone.
She felt my pulses and seemed to spend a while over one of them. She then did the needle bit. She put 2 in my back this time, which is a first! When I asked what they were for she said they were in relation to my kidneys and that sometimes something in the pulse is just right for using these points (which is why she'd spent a while on the pulses).

So, 2 in my back (1 either side), 2 in my right ear (upper and lower), 1 in the top of my scalp and 1 in the forehead as has become usual. I then had 2 on my inner right wrist and 1 on the left, 3 in my abdomen (I think it was 3 - could've been 4; I can never sit up to look as the strain in the muscles to do that makes the needles hurt!) then a few in various points down my legs and on my feet. I think I counted 20 needles when they were removed.

When she felt my pulses again she seemed pleased and said they'd improved. She also burnt moxa on my abdomen again, although she hadn't felt my abdomen first which she sometimes does.

None of the needles were too painful this time, although a few hurt 'on entry' - I really don't like that bit and find the tummy ones the worst! I was able to lay back and relax for the whole time and have felt quite positive about things. That's not to say I think 'this is it' this month, but I generally just feel ok about things.

4dpo today and due to see her again next week when I'll be 11dpo.


----------



## fitzy79

Cali, yay for the mojo being back!!

Sizzles, I'm glad you were able to relax during the session. I found that when I started acu I had a permanent coating on my tongue and it was always quite pale. The treatment plan gradually improved things and the coating disappeared so I'm glad to see that your sessions appear to be working!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sizzles said:


> *Session 10* (wow! That means I've spent LOADS on acu!)
> 
> I had a pleasant and quite relaxing acu session today (following last week where I stressed that the moxa was burning me!) and acu lady was pretty positive.
> 
> She checked my tongue and said it was looking much healthier. When I probed her about how it looked healthier she told me the colour was generally better and the redness at the front (linked to emotions) had gone. Also something to do with a coating that had previously been there had gone.
> She felt my pulses and seemed to spend a while over one of them. She then did the needle bit. She put 2 in my back this time, which is a first! When I asked what they were for she said they were in relation to my kidneys and that sometimes something in the pulse is just right for using these points (which is why she'd spent a while on the pulses).
> 
> So, 2 in my back (1 either side), 2 in my right ear (upper and lower), 1 in the top of my scalp and 1 in the forehead as has become usual. I then had 2 on my inner right wrist and 1 on the left, 3 in my abdomen (I think it was 3 - could've been 4; I can never sit up to look as the strain in the muscles to do that makes the needles hurt!) then a few in various points down my legs and on my feet. I think I counted 20 needles when they were removed.
> 
> When she felt my pulses again she seemed pleased and said they'd improved. She also burnt moxa on my abdomen again, although she hadn't felt my abdomen first which she sometimes does.
> 
> None of the needles were too painful this time, although a few hurt 'on entry' - I really don't like that bit and find the tummy ones the worst! I was able to lay back and relax for the whole time and have felt quite positive about things. That's not to say I think 'this is it' this month, but I generally just feel ok about things.
> 
> 4dpo today and due to see her again next week when I'll be 11dpo.

Sounds like you have made great progress! I think it's a really good sign when your tongue makes major improvements. I can tell my issues have not resolved yet because I still have the coat in the middle of my tongue, although it's not quite as red in back and on the front.

I wonder what the back needles were for. I know I always get excited when they use a point they haven't used before!


----------



## CaliDreaming

I had another acu appointment today. Today was just acu and no nutrition testing.

She changed up the needles today. I had the usual six or seven in my head. She explained that those were to stimulate my brain and that that is important because the brain is ultimately what controls your hormones. 

I did not have any in my feet this time, but I did get an extra one in each shin for a total of three per shin. I got a row of four along my panty line. This time she put the electiricity on these--I guess this is to give extra stimulation to my ovaries. 

I also got two needles in my right thumb and one in my left ring finger. She said that the points in the hand can be very sensitive because there are a lot of nerve endings, but consequently a lot of points that can be stimulated there too.

After it was done she asked if I felt any different or more relaxed. I told her I did feel more relaxed and I told her about the slight increase in my libido. She kind of chuckled and thought that it might be because I am more relaxed these days. However, I really think it's due to one of the ten million supplements I am taking these days.

I am supposed to see her twice next week before ovulation. Bad news is that I found out that my insurance is not covering this after all. I only get a 20% discount so there is no way I am going to be to continue going as much as I have been, especially with me seeing the FS. It's sad because I do feel she is helping me much more than my old acu. I am going to tell her that I can go once a week and twice on ovulation week. Next year when my health care spending account is built up I can go much more often.


----------



## FireBaby

Cali - I had the needles in my fingers as well this week.

I just went in for my second session before I Ov tomorrow. 

The acu at the community one does a different technique to my other acu - she gets me to press on different parts of my abdomen and find the knotted or sore bits then she pinches certain areas on my feet and legs and asks me if the pain lessens in my tummy - when it does she puts the needles into those corresponding areas on my legs and feet. It took a bit of getting use to understand it and get my brain to tune into my body but I think I got the hang of what she was doing and the session felt really powerful. She didn't use pulse at all which was interesting.


----------



## Sizzles

CaliDreaming said:


> Sizzles said:
> 
> 
> *Session 10* (wow! That means I've spent LOADS on acu!)
> 
> I had a pleasant and quite relaxing acu session today (following last week where I stressed that the moxa was burning me!) and acu lady was pretty positive.
> 
> She checked my tongue and said it was looking much healthier. When I probed her about how it looked healthier she told me the colour was generally better and the redness at the front (linked to emotions) had gone. Also something to do with a coating that had previously been there had gone.
> She felt my pulses and seemed to spend a while over one of them. She then did the needle bit. She put 2 in my back this time, which is a first! When I asked what they were for she said they were in relation to my kidneys and that sometimes something in the pulse is just right for using these points (which is why she'd spent a while on the pulses).
> 
> So, 2 in my back (1 either side), 2 in my right ear (upper and lower), 1 in the top of my scalp and 1 in the forehead as has become usual. I then had 2 on my inner right wrist and 1 on the left, 3 in my abdomen (I think it was 3 - could've been 4; I can never sit up to look as the strain in the muscles to do that makes the needles hurt!) then a few in various points down my legs and on my feet. I think I counted 20 needles when they were removed.
> 
> When she felt my pulses again she seemed pleased and said they'd improved. She also burnt moxa on my abdomen again, although she hadn't felt my abdomen first which she sometimes does.
> 
> None of the needles were too painful this time, although a few hurt 'on entry' - I really don't like that bit and find the tummy ones the worst! I was able to lay back and relax for the whole time and have felt quite positive about things. That's not to say I think 'this is it' this month, but I generally just feel ok about things.
> 
> 4dpo today and due to see her again next week when I'll be 11dpo.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the back needles were for. I know I always get excited when they use a point they haven't used before!Click to expand...

She said the back needles were for my kidneys as the kidneys are responsible for fertility (hence 'kidney yang' etc.) When she asked me to sit up and said she would use some points in my back, I was like 'Interesting'. Then she said I could lay back down and I think I probably looked at her as if she was mad! Lay down on the needles? What! Any way, she reassured me that the needles are 'bendy' and that it would be fine, and sure enough I didn't feel anything. I told her I'd had visions of them stabbing me and going into my body!
I was quite excited for her to be using new points as well!


----------



## CaliDreaming

FireBaby said:


> Cali - I had the needles in my fingers as well this week.
> 
> I just went in for my second session before I Ov tomorrow.
> 
> The acu at the community one does a different technique to my other acu - she gets me to press on different parts of my abdomen and find the knotted or sore bits then she pinches certain areas on my feet and legs and asks me if the pain lessens in my tummy - when it does she puts the needles into those corresponding areas on my legs and feet. It took a bit of getting use to understand it and get my brain to tune into my body but I think I got the hang of what she was doing and the session felt really powerful. She didn't use pulse at all which was interesting.

It's really interesting to hear about different methods acus use. My new acu hasn't looked at my tongue or taken my pulse yet, but seems to get her info from the muscle testing.

I'm really curious about what the finger points are for.



Sizzles said:


> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sizzles said:
> 
> 
> *Session 10* (wow! That means I've spent LOADS on acu!)
> 
> I had a pleasant and quite relaxing acu session today (following last week where I stressed that the moxa was burning me!) and acu lady was pretty positive.
> 
> She checked my tongue and said it was looking much healthier. When I probed her about how it looked healthier she told me the colour was generally better and the redness at the front (linked to emotions) had gone. Also something to do with a coating that had previously been there had gone.
> She felt my pulses and seemed to spend a while over one of them. She then did the needle bit. She put 2 in my back this time, which is a first! When I asked what they were for she said they were in relation to my kidneys and that sometimes something in the pulse is just right for using these points (which is why she'd spent a while on the pulses).
> 
> So, 2 in my back (1 either side), 2 in my right ear (upper and lower), 1 in the top of my scalp and 1 in the forehead as has become usual. I then had 2 on my inner right wrist and 1 on the left, 3 in my abdomen (I think it was 3 - could've been 4; I can never sit up to look as the strain in the muscles to do that makes the needles hurt!) then a few in various points down my legs and on my feet. I think I counted 20 needles when they were removed.
> 
> When she felt my pulses again she seemed pleased and said they'd improved. She also burnt moxa on my abdomen again, although she hadn't felt my abdomen first which she sometimes does.
> 
> None of the needles were too painful this time, although a few hurt 'on entry' - I really don't like that bit and find the tummy ones the worst! I was able to lay back and relax for the whole time and have felt quite positive about things. That's not to say I think 'this is it' this month, but I generally just feel ok about things.
> 
> 4dpo today and due to see her again next week when I'll be 11dpo.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the back needles were for. I know I always get excited when they use a point they haven't used before!Click to expand...
> 
> She said the back needles were for my kidneys as the kidneys are responsible for fertility (hence 'kidney yang' etc.) When she asked me to sit up and said she would use some points in my back, I was like 'Interesting'. Then she said I could lay back down and I think I probably looked at her as if she was mad! Lay down on the needles? What! Any way, she reassured me that the needles are 'bendy' and that it would be fine, and sure enough I didn't feel anything. I told her I'd had visions of them stabbing me and going into my body!
> I was quite excited for her to be using new points as well!Click to expand...

That is good to know that the needles can't go all the way through and stab you. I would have been reluctant to lay down on them too!


----------



## FireBaby

wow that lying on the needles thing is really interesting!! I am so glad they can't go through you....
Some woman who I use to work with had her lung collapse after she had acupuncture done by a GP who stuck a whole lot of needles in her lung area. Oooops.

I have this ridiculous fear that I get everytime I am lying down on the acu bed with needles in me - that what if there was an earthquake and things fell on top of me and the needles got pushed in and then I would have to get up and pull the needles out of me and take cover. Ridiculous I know!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

FireBaby said:


> wow that lying on the needles thing is really interesting!! I am so glad they can't go through you....
> Some women who I use to work with had her lung collapse after she had acupuncture done by a GP who stuck a whole lot of needles in her lung area. Oooops.
> 
> I have this ridiculous fear that I get everytime I am lying down on the acu bed with needles in me - that what if there was an earthquake and things fell on top of me and the needles got pushed in and then I would have to get up and pull the needles out of me and take cover. Ridiculous I know!!

OMG on the woman who had her lung collapsed!

I can't stop LOLing about your fear of the needles getting pushed in you in an earthquake. See, I'd be so worried about getting crushed I wouldn't be thinking about the needles at all.


----------



## CaliDreaming

I had a pretty routine visit today. She started off with the muscle testing and everything was perfect except my thyroid, but she said it was improving. Then she went on to the acu. She used the usual points except instead of the needles along my panty line, she placed the needles closer to my belly button. I wonder what the reasoning behind the placement is. The needles in my belly were hooked to the electricity. 

She also placed a needle in my left ring finger and two in my right thumb. I found out what one in my right thumb is for because it hurt like HELL this time for some reason. When I told her it hurt, she said that it was a point for the uterus. To my surprise, she did NOT take the needle out but instead just massaged my hand a little. My old acu would always reposition the needle if it felt the slightest bit uncomfortable, but I guess Dr. Liu is a believer in making her patients take their medicine. The point kind of throbbed for two or three minutes, and then the pain went away completely. 

Dr. Liu also put a needle in my breast bone which she described as a "happy" point. 

I lay on the table for a while and when she returned, she asked if the pain in my thumb had gone away and I told her it had. She then explained that the pain was due to tension and it was good that the pain had gone away. 

We went over my eating, which has not been good lately, and she stressed that I needed to be sure to eat protein with every meal and to cut down on my carbs. I see her again tomorrow one last time before I O.


----------



## FireBaby

Cali have you read that Randine Lewis book? I looked at the acu points in it that she recommends and the one below your belly button is called the 'conception' point. My acu used this point last time before I Ov this cycle.

She also did that breast bone point but on the right side - I didn't ask her what it was for :) maybe it was a happy point too :)


----------



## CaliDreaming

FireBaby said:


> Cali have you read that Randine Lewis book? I looked at the acu points in it that she recommends and the one below your belly button is called the 'conception' point. My acu used this point last time before I Ov this cycle.
> 
> She also did that breast bone point but on the right side - I didn't ask her what it was for :) maybe it was a happy point too :)

Yes I have Randine Lewis' book. My old acu only used points that were in that book, but my new one uses points I have a hard one finding on the internet.

My acu used the conception point and two on either side of my belly button. My old acu used to use it a lot too. I hope it starts living up to it's name pretty soon.


----------



## FireBaby

Hey Cali in that book did you see that point called something like 'calling the not yet conceived baby' I dont have the book in front of me right now so I'm not getting it exactly right but that was the gist of the name......? It was a point on the left shoulder blade. I thought it sounded really cute! Like baby dust!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Yeah I remember that one. It was such a beautiful description! I always wish my acu would use that one.

I had yet another acu appointment today before I O and then I will just go once a week before I go to the poorhouse. She used the same needles as yesterday, except she put two more needles in my abdomen in addition to the ones in my belly button. These two were near my pantyline. She also put the needles in my thumb and they did not hurt this time. She said that it usually hurts when your channels get blocked up--so good to know that my energy is flowing freely.

I had a nice relaxing time on the table. I didn't fall asleep but I felt like I was floating on a little cloud. I was so sad when my time was up.

Tomorrow I have my appt with the FS! I am so nervous I almost want to cancel it.


----------



## FireBaby

Good luck tomorrow with the FS! Don't be nervous! Its exciting you are getting closer and closer to your next BFP with every doctor/discovery you make about your body. 

I am going to the community acu again this afternoon - I'm feeling so lethargic and I also know we didn't BD at the right time this month - so I am out - and kinda bummed out - so I need something to pick me up. 

I am going to ask her about that 'calling the soul of the unconceived child' point and I'll report back on it.


----------



## FireBaby

So quick update on my session yesterday -

I took in the Randine Lewis book and showed her that point - 'calling to the soul of the unconceived child' and she said that she had planned an acupuncture pattern for me today that would use similar points to this one but that the ones she would use would be located on my arms. 

She also put needles in my ears and legs and always the one in between my eyebrows. For the first time I wasn't able to fall asleep while I was on the table, my mind seemed to be churning and the needles in my ears seemed to be throbbing and keeping me awake/not relaxed.

I've noticed that after Ov I tend to get kind of lethargic. I've been having that for a few days...I told the acu about this - not sure if she did any needles for it though. 

She also gave me some luteal phase herbs - they are prepackaged ones called Yuan Support Formula. I just looked up the herbs on the ingredient list and they seem to be fine. My temps have been a little bit low this phase so I'm not sure if its related to the tiredness I am feeling.....


----------



## CaliDreaming

Firebaby, sounds like you had a great acu appt! Did she tell you what that point actually does? It's good to know that other points do the same thing though. I just wish they had a cooler name!

My old acu used to use the point between the eyebrows and I really miss it. Dr. Liu uses a whole bunch of points on my scalp that don't feel all that great going in. 

That's so good that you can fall asleep. I get relaxed but not enough to fall asleep. I always wish I could turn over on my side because I can't fall asleep on my back unless I'm dead dog tired.


----------



## Sizzles

I can't sleep on my back either; tend to sleep on my front, which even though I now know the needles are 'bendy', I'd rather not be lying on ALL of them! I very rarely feel that relaxed on the table - certainly not to the point of falling asleep; how lovely to have a little cat nap in the day!

Cali - lots of luck for your appointment today. Hope it goes well. Look forward to hearing all about it...

I have acu this morning, so will be back later on to report back!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sizzles, the FS appointment went well! :happydance: Even though I didn't have a scan or anything, I felt a lot better about my chances. I had my blood drawn to check hormone levels and I go back in a month to have those checked. I am to have an HSG test in two weeks after AF shows. 

She told me a whole bunch of things I already figured out on my own, but it still felt really good to hear it from a doctor. She said that she thought it was unlikely that my tubes are blocked since I had dd not too long ago and no pain or infections since and that it was unlikely that dh has a problem with sperm since he was able to get both me and his ex wife pregnant with no problems. So that leaves hormones and age related stuff.

The appointment really helped me focus on my TTC gameplan. After this appointment, I don't believe I will do an IUI or IVF. It's just way too much money for us to divert away from dd. Since it's unlikely we have a major tubal or sperm problem, I am confident that acu can get me to conceive. What I want out of my time with the FS is just to know that it is still possilble, even if it takes time. 

Also, last night was our 3rd anniversary. We went out to dinner and had to take dd with us because we don't have a sitter. I felt O pains last night and they were stronger than ever. I'm really happy because I felt it really strongly on the left side this time. I usually don't feel anything on the left side so this is a good sign that my ovulation is becoming stronger. I'm not sure if it was the acu or the supplements, but I think something is changing in my body. 

Can't wait to hear how your appt went this morning!


----------



## Sizzles

Great to hear your FS appointment went so well Cali. Sounds like you're making a plan and that's a really positive thing.

My appointment was ok. Not the positive experience of last week, but ok none the less.

*Session 11*

So she started out by asking how I was and I told her I was fine, but spotting (I'm 11dpo and it started at 6dpo). She looked back over her notes then asked whether any of the medical professionals had suggested cause for concern, which I told her they hadn't (actually, we'd had this conversation before, but never mind) and that I really felt it couldn't be normal, but didn't understand how at least 4 medical professionals felt it was ok. I went on to say that I was worried that if I spot from so early on, no potential fertilised egg would even have chance to implant if my uterine wall was shedding. She took on board my concerns, but said that it might not hinder a pregnancy, but I feel that we're both clutching at straws a little to make that assumption.

She looked at my tongue and said it's a little red at the front (emotional stuff) but not as bad as it has been, and it doesn't look too bad. She also felt my pulses but didn't comment on them, so no 'slippery' pulse for me. :nope:

I had 18 needles today: 1 in my scalp, 1 in my forehead, 2 in my right ear (one upper cartilege (sp?); the other just inside), 1 in my right wrist, 2 in my left, 3 in my tummy, then pairs of them down my legs at inner knee, fleshy part above and inside of knee, inner shins/ankles and big toes.

She then said to me she was going to use moxa on my big toes, so I joked 'did I have cold toes to go with my cold uterus?!' she said she just wanted to get some heat in there and from there it would travel up the channels. She also used moxa on my pantyline points. You'll be pleased to hear none of it burnt me today!

I was quite relaxed today; warm enough and not in particular discomfort from any of the needles.

She told me she was working on invigorating the blood and balancing hormones and would work on keeping the blood in, rather than 'leaking'! To be honest I think she seemed pretty bummed by the spotting - there was a definite negative vibe about the whole thing. She actually asked if i was ok and squeezed my arm when I was on the table - a sort of pitying look in her eyes. It kind of made me feel broken!

At the end of the session I asked her about swimming: I'd quite like to start going once a week as I do no proper exercise (though I'm fairly active, so it's not all bad!) but worry that with my cold uterus, it might not be ideal. She said it should be fine so long as I warmed straight up afterwards and she felt that the positives would out-weigh the negatives. I figure my heat-pad thing is still warm over an hour after it's been microwaved, so I could take it 'fully loaded', leave it in the car, then put it on my as I drive home.

I also told her I'd be cutting back on my sessions as I can't sustain weekly appointments at £40 each. She seemed very understanding (I refer you back to the fact that I think she feels a little at a loss to know what to do next for me!) She told me the best times of the month to come would be pre-ov and once I'm spotting (grrr!). So for the next 3 appointments I'm going every 10 days (as it works well with school holidays coming up), then it'll be fortnightly thereafter. I kind of feel that I've spent nearly £500 for seemingly nothing; it's not even like I feel particularly relaxed when I'm there or afterwards, or particuarlly energised. It's more like I just pay £40 to have random holes put in me and spots put on me for no apparent reason.

Sorry for the downer. Hopefully you understand: you guys know what it's like to keep hitting that brick wall! I'm sure I'll be fine again soon: in a weeks time if not before as I'll be on to the next cycle and through af by then.
Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sizzles, you sound just like how I feeling about my acu. I know what you mean about that pitying kind of look and demeanor. I thought my acu felt sorry for me and that my problem was so big that it could not be fixed. Now I think she just did not have the knowledge or experience to deal with my problem and didn't want to tell me that she didn't know. She just kept doing the same thing over and over even when nothing was changing because that is all she knew to do. At some points I think she just started guessing because she didn't know what was happening.

Is your acu actually a doctor, or just an acupuncturist, because I'm learning that there is a difference. My old acu was just a licensed acupuncturist, but Dr. Liu is an actual O.Md (Doctor of Oriental Medicine). I think that there are some problems that are really straightforward and don't require a medical degree, but then there are others that are more nuanced. 

If Dr. Liu is right that my problem lies with my thyroid and adrenals, then that is a problem that is very fixable, but requires someone with specialized training because it is so tricky, so it might be that my old acu was over her head. 

Have you thought about looking for another acu??


----------



## Sizzles

To be honest I don't think I'll bother looking for another acu. I had one last summer (admittedly only for 5 or 6 weeks) and gave her up as a) OH hadn't done SA then and I figured it was a waste of money if we discovered the problem was with him, and b) I wasn't entirely convinced she knew what she was doing and she'd only qualified as an acu about 2 or 3 years earlier. I have to say that both, to some extent, have been chosen for practical reasons, although this current one does have experience of fertility whereas the other I don't think did.

Mine isn't a doctor, but she used to be a Western nurse, so she does have Western experience to work alongside her TCM. To find a doctor of Chinese medicine, or someone more experienced in fertility specialisms, I'd have to travel much further, and to be honest I don't think I'm prepared to spend time and money on travel when I'll still be paying out at least what I'm paying now. I'm kind of just riding the waves until IVF in the new year I guess. That's part of the reason I'm still going, because if I have IVF I shall probably have TCM treatment alongside it as it's reputed to be beneficial. At the moment though, I'm on the verge of jacking it in anyway. I'll give it another cycle I think and see how I feel.


----------



## FireBaby

Sizzles - I hear you on the cost of Acu - I calculated that I've spent over $1000 on treatments from the fertility acu. I stopped going to her and started going to the community one recently and more regularly, however I have noticed that my body seems to 'miss' the herbs that the fertility acu was prescribing. Although I think that the acu part of the treatment from the community place is definitely comparable if not better.

I'm in my luteal phase now 6dpo and haven't taken her herbs since I ovulated and my temps seem to be struggling to stay up past 98.0. This bums me out because I don't feel like going back and spending money on the other acu again, but if my temps can't sustain then I don't know what else to do.... because my insurance is too crappy for me to consider going to an RE or fertility specialist, plus I'd really like to give natural fixes a go first....

CaliDreaming - she said that point was to do with "grief" I will bug her more the next time I go and ask her. I just love this idea that babies exist in some kind of 'spirit' form before they are conceived and we can call them and be like 'hey you, you looking for a mama? Well whatdya say you wanna consider me?'


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sizzles that makes total sense since you're going to be doing IVF. Even though your acus couldn't stop your spotting, I'm sure their efforts will make your IVF a success.


----------



## CaliDreaming

I had my weekly acu appointment today and muscle/nutrition testing. Uterus and ovaries are still very strong. Thyroid is still weak, Adrenals had been strong last week, but they were a little weak this week. I am not sure what would have caused that setback, but it would explain the changes in my tongue and other changes I had been noticing. The back of my tongue lost all of its coating, which is a sign of something going on with the kidneys/adrenals. Also, I've felt some mild palpitations/heart beating lately, like I just drunk some coffee. My guess is that something is changing with respect to my thyroid, and that it's also affecting my adrenals. It's interesting that although Dr. Liu doesn't check my tongue, her muscle nutrition testing syncs up with what I know about TCM tongue analysis.

The acupuncture itself was routine. I was not very relaxed this week, which may have something to do with my adrenals. I had very few needles this time and none of them hurt. I had the three on each shin with electrodes, one needle each on the top of the foot between big toe and second toe, one each on the edge of the ear, one in the left ring finger, two in the right thumb, one needle on my right hand in between my thumb and index finger, and finally, the needles I hate on my scalp.

I told Dr. Liu about my visit with the FS, and she said she would be interested in my blood tests for TSH and thyroid antibodies. She said that she treats a lot of women for thyroid problems, and that she has suffered from it herself. We talked a little about it and she asked me if I drank coffee. I said I used to but gave it up cold turkey to TTC. I asked her if I would have to give it up completely if I were hyperthyroid and she said maybe not if I could get it stable. That made me very happy because I miss my coffee SO much.

After she had gotten out the needles she massaged my arms and lower legs. The way she does the lower legs really hurts and I'm not sure what it is for. That was it and I see her next week!


----------



## Sizzles

How many needles do you usually have in your scalp Cali? My acu always puts one right in the top of my head and I barely even feel it; as I've said before, the most painful ones for me are in my abdomen.
Also, is the info in the RL book about tongue 'health' or if not, where can I get all the info? I've only gone on what my acu has told me, and to be honest I can only really remember the bit about the redness at the front indicating emotional stress.

Well I finally started my period last night after 11 days of spotting. I've actually arranged to talk to a doctor about it because with that, my period and post-period spotting, I'm bleeding or spotting for 16/17 days in a month, which is crazy! I imagine they'll say there's not a lot they can do since I already have a FS referral, but I think I'm going to push to get my thyroid checked again (last checked in the new year when it was stable, but you neverknow) and maybe my progesterone levels should be checked again, even though they've come back fine in the past.
The whole spotting thing has really got me down this month. When I looked back at FF it's been this bad before (though this is it at it's worst) but I seem to have noticed it more this month. May be it's because of the hsg and putting all my hope in that post-hsg increased fertility. Whatever it is, I'm just glad to be on to the next cycle and planning the bd for predicted ov! And this month there will definitely be planning involved; perhaps it's a little irrational, but I just feel like I'm running out of time.

This weekend we have friends coming and I'll have to entertain a 3 year old, whilst talking to his 7 month pg mum about pregnancy and babies. I'm not looking forward to it...


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sizzles said:


> How many needles do you usually have in your scalp Cali? My acu always puts one right in the top of my head and I barely even feel it; as I've said before, the most painful ones for me are in my abdomen.
> Also, is the info in the RL book about tongue 'health' or if not, where can I get all the info? I've only gone on what my acu has told me, and to be honest I can only really remember the bit about the redness at the front indicating emotional stress.
> 
> Well I finally started my period last night after 11 days of spotting. I've actually arranged to talk to a doctor about it because with that, my period and post-period spotting, I'm bleeding or spotting for 16/17 days in a month, which is crazy! I imagine they'll say there's not a lot they can do since I already have a FS referral, but I think I'm going to push to get my thyroid checked again (last checked in the new year when it was stable, but you neverknow) and maybe my progesterone levels should be checked again, even though they've come back fine in the past.
> The whole spotting thing has really got me down this month. When I looked back at FF it's been this bad before (though this is it at it's worst) but I seem to have noticed it more this month. May be it's because of the hsg and putting all my hope in that post-hsg increased fertility. Whatever it is, I'm just glad to be on to the next cycle and planning the bd for predicted ov! And this month there will definitely be planning involved; perhaps it's a little irrational, but I just feel like I'm running out of time.
> 
> This weekend we have friends coming and I'll have to entertain a 3 year old, whilst talking to his 7 month pg mum about pregnancy and babies. I'm not looking forward to it...

Sizzles, she usually puts at least 6 to 8 needles in my scalp. It only hurts right when she pops it in and it's a mostly uncomfortable feeling. It feels like she is stabbing me with the needle and it is going through to my skull. She says those needles are important to improve the function of my hypothalamus which controls all three glands--adrenal, pituitary and thyroid. 

I don't think RL writes much about the tongue. I got my information on the tongue by googling. 

I hope they can find out what is causing the spotting. I think it would be a good idea to get your thyroid checked because it seems that diagnosis of thyroid issues can be tricky and your levels can change. Isn't spotting a symptom of hypothyroidism? 

My deepest sympathies for you having to entertain a heavily pregnant woman and her toddler. That is the most dreaded scenario for us TTC women. Hopefully the anticipation of it will be worse than the actual visit. :hugs:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Yay! I have an appointment scheduled for Sunday! Its been forever. My cycles are pretty much 45 days apart thanks to my nutrition plan. I just need my acu to help with stress. =)


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hi TurboTurtle! Glad to see you're doing so well and it's great that your cycles have become regular. That is so awesome. Hope your appointment goes well on Sunday.


----------



## Sizzles

Well I spoke to the doctor about the spotting. She listened and said she understood my frustration (although didn't actually at any point say it wasn't normal; she said 'well, everyone's different'). However, she didn't feel that there was anything else worthy of investigating, as she said my cervix had been checked and my progesterone levels had been fine on the 2 occasions they were checked; she said there was nothing to be gained in repeating this blood test. Because I'm already in the system and awaiting ivf she felt it was best just to wait and undergo the ivf. The only thing she mentioned was having a colposcopy, which she really wasn't recommending for the aforementioned reasons, but I guess she was clutching at straws. However, I've looked it up and from what I've read (ok, only on Wikipedia!) I don't think it's a relevant investigation for me, ie. spotting wasn't mentioned.

Hmm. Well I went ahead and made an appointment to have my thyroid re-checked, as I can do that without a doctors permission. The more I think about it, the more I feel I'm suffering increased symptoms again. It may be nothing, but best to rule it out. I'm also considering ringing the fertlity nurse next week to see what she says about the spotting. At least I feel a little more proactive, whilst still hanging around waiting for that elusive bfp.

Acu on Tuesday.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Sizzles, one of the other girls I talk with on bnb also has spotting - even with good progesterone. Her RE prescribed Estrogen for days 8-14 (I think). I'm not sure if you both have the same type of issues, but its worth an investigation if you are bothered by the spotting.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sizzles said:


> Well I spoke to the doctor about the spotting. She listened and said she understood my frustration (although didn't actually at any point say it wasn't normal; she said 'well, everyone's different'). However, she didn't feel that there was anything else worthy of investigating, as she said my cervix had been checked and my progesterone levels had been fine on the 2 occasions they were checked; she said there was nothing to be gained in repeating this blood test. Because I'm already in the system and awaiting ivf she felt it was best just to wait and undergo the ivf. The only thing she mentioned was having a colposcopy, which she really wasn't recommending for the aforementioned reasons, but I guess she was clutching at straws. However, I've looked it up and from what I've read (ok, only on Wikipedia!) I don't think it's a relevant investigation for me, ie. spotting wasn't mentioned.
> 
> Hmm. Well I went ahead and made an appointment to have my thyroid re-checked, as I can do that without a doctors permission. The more I think about it, the more I feel I'm suffering increased symptoms again. It may be nothing, but best to rule it out. I'm also considering ringing the fertlity nurse next week to see what she says about the spotting. At least I feel a little more proactive, whilst still hanging around waiting for that elusive bfp.
> 
> Acu on Tuesday.

Yeah I don't see how a colposcopy could possible be relevant! What on earth???? Your thyroid does seems to be the most likely culprit. From what I've been reading it seems like once you've been diagnosed with a thyroid problem you have to be watchful for the rest of your life since things can change.


----------



## PoppyPainting

Sizzles said:


> Well I spoke to the doctor about the spotting. She listened and said she understood my frustration (although didn't actually at any point say it wasn't normal; she said 'well, everyone's different'). However, she didn't feel that there was anything else worthy of investigating, as she said my cervix had been checked and my progesterone levels had been fine on the 2 occasions they were checked; she said there was nothing to be gained in repeating this blood test. Because I'm already in the system and awaiting ivf she felt it was best just to wait and undergo the ivf. The only thing she mentioned was having a colposcopy, which she really wasn't recommending for the aforementioned reasons, but I guess she was clutching at straws. However, I've looked it up and from what I've read (ok, only on Wikipedia!) I don't think it's a relevant investigation for me, ie. spotting wasn't mentioned.
> 
> Hmm. Well I went ahead and made an appointment to have my thyroid re-checked, as I can do that without a doctors permission. The more I think about it, the more I feel I'm suffering increased symptoms again. It may be nothing, but best to rule it out. I'm also considering ringing the fertlity nurse next week to see what she says about the spotting. At least I feel a little more proactive, whilst still hanging around waiting for that elusive bfp.
> 
> Acu on Tuesday.

Sorry to butt in Sizzles, I used to post on this thread ages ago when I was ttc. I suffered with spotting for years and some months adding up time spotting and then actually 'on' would bleed for nearly a fortnight out of a 26 day cycle. 

All tests came back normal, and docs seemed to think it wasn't worth worrying about - clearly they hadn't tried the agony of longterm ttc plus always bleeding.... Hang in there, I found accupuncture plus herbs really helped and with my accu's help the spotting was reduced to one day or none. (unfortunately I can't remember the name of the herbal tablets I had. However I caught when I hadn't been able to afford accu for several months, sometimes miracles happen.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hi PoppyPaining, congrats on your pregnancy!!

Well today was an acu day for me, and boy was it a weird one! I told Dr. Liu that I had been feeling tired for the past three days and that in past weeks I'd have off days here and there. At first she said it could be something like the weather, but of course she did the muscle/nutrition testing and found that my thyroid still hadn't responded to the supplements. She asked how I was sleeping, and I told her I have no problem falling asleep or staying asleep but that it really doesn't feel like a deep sleep. It's like I'm unconscious, but my body is still going. Like last night, dh said I was talking in my sleep.

So then we went on to the needles and it was all the usual ones with one new one. This time I got a needle near the knuckle of my ring finger in both hands and I didn't get any needles in my ring finger or middle finger this time.
I stayed on the table for 30 minutes and then she came and got them out.

And this is when it got weird. She came in quickly and said somethng about putting needles in my ears and of course I said O.K. What she did next felt like she was piercing my upper ears and it really hurt, but I thought it was some extension of the acu. Then she puts a whole bunch of cotton balls in my ears and tells me to relax for a few minutes and then I can go.

I got up and went to the front desk. I asked her assistant what had happened, and she explained something about getting blood out of the ears because a lot of the points for the whole body are in the ears and it was necessary to help with the healing of the whole body. She took out the cotton balls and my ears were bleeding where Dr. Liu had stuck me in my ears.

She said Dr. Liu gave me two new supplements to help heal my body. One of them was an herbal remedy that will help me sleep better at night. I looked at the ingredients and noticed it had iodine in it, which I understand is a controversial supplement for people with hyperthyroid.

Honestly, I'm still a little freaked out by all this. I'm wondering if I shouldn't just hold off on the nutrition part of the treatment and wait until I get the results back from the FS.


----------



## Sizzles

Cali, that acu session really does sound weird; I'd have been freaked out and probably wouldn't have gone back! But maybe that's just where I am at the moment.

*Session 12 (Tuesday)*
I was running late as it was after work, whereas I usually have sessions on one of my days off. This is part of my 'reducing' acu sessions; every week has gone to every 10 days, to move to fortnightly in a couple of sessions time. So I called to say I'd be late and was 15 mins late in the end, which I was really cross about. Having said that, she's been as late for me in the past, so it's swings and roundabouts.

She asked how I was and I explained where I was in my cycle, how my last period had been and how long I'd spotted for. I told her how down I'd been about the spotting and discussed the conversation with the doctor. She sympathised, but then she's been sympathetic to the spotting all along, agreeing that it's not right. I told her I was disappointed not to have seen an improvement, having been attending acu for 3 months and she said she was too, although some women attend for 6 months to a year before having results. I didn't comment, but I did think 'that won't be me' - if it's really not having an effect, I shan't continue.' My friend asked about it this week, saying 'do you just lay there?' and 'do you fall asleep?' and as I said to her, I don't even find the whole thing that relaxing - either during, or afterwards.

She looked at my tongue and didn't comment. Took pulses and didn't comment. Then she began treatment.

Needles:
1 in scalp
1 between rib cage, mid chest
5 along pantyline
1 in left wrist
2 in right wrist (1 on outside edge and 1 on inner wrist)
1 above each knee
1 below each knee
1 half way down each lower leg
1 on each foot between my big toe and the next (on the fleshy bit)

So 18 needles in all. Now the next part I think happened partially as a result of me arriving late and partially because she feels sorry for me/really wanted to have a big push on maximising the effects of the session. She put the needles in (incidentally, they weren't too painful this time, but as usual it was the tummy ones causing more discomfort: I could feel 'movement' internally, presumably the energies flowing) then she went off and returned, saying she was going to start a session with another patient in a different room, so I could rest for longer and wouldn't need to be rushed. She said she'd come back and apply moxa. So she went off and I guess I had the needles alone for 25 minutes?? She came back and put moxa on the tummy needles, which only seemed to be warm for about 5 minutes, but I lay there long after the moxa had burnt, so I think I actually had needles for towards 45 minutes this time.

I was there for 1 hour altogether, whereas my sessions are usually 45 minutes. Having said that, I didn't feel any different for having a longer session.

Oh, another weird thing! After she'd put the needles in, she sat writing notes for a while before going to the other patient. After I'd been laying 'relaxing' for about 5 minutes she came right out and asked 'Have you been tested for endometriosis?' to which I replied with all the investigations I'd had, saying I didn't know which would be most likely to show the endo and that practitioners had asked various Qs to determine whether it was endo and felt that it wasn't. I'd told her I was considering phoning the fertility nurse (one of her 2 phone-in sessions is today, so I'll look into that) and she said I definitely should and to talk about the spotting, but also in relation to potentila endo and see what she says. It's got me a bit worried, but I'd have thought someone would have found something - either physiological or through answers to their Qs, which would have made someone investigate further if they thought I had endo.

My blood test for my thyroid is this afternoon and I'm going to ask if they can check my blood count. My acu lady wants me to take a natural iron tonic, but I can't remember the name, and I'd rather wait until I have my blood results before embarking on yet another thing.

It's half term for me now, so even more of a rest than my p/t hours! Plus I should ov early next week (Tuesday I think), but I completely forgot to use my cbfm this month, so I'm going on ewcm and ov pain. In a way, I'm kind of pleased I forgot about it; we can just go with the flow a bit more.


----------



## Sizzles

I've spoken to the fertility nurse and she agreed that the levels of spotting I'm experiencing sound 'odd'. She said the bleeding could be caused by a polyp, but then went on to say that because I had the hsg on cd3 they'd have spotted it, so it's unlikely. She asked whether my smears were up to date, but then said that because the spotting wasn't post-intercourse, it wasn't likely to be linked to that. When I told her I was getting the thyroid checked she said the spotting could be caused by that, but equally, I was spotting last time it was checked and it came back normal, so I don't know about that. Any way, she finally said that she would speak to the consultant and get back to me when she'd raised it with him. She still maintained that it was unlikely to be endo since I don't have severe symptoms, but that a laparoscopy would be needed in order to rule it out - but that they probably won't do that. So now I wait and see what she comes back with, though it sounds like it won't be until at least next week.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sizzles, that must have been really frightening when the acu asked if you had endometriosis. I know it's possible to have it and not have symptoms of it, but to confirm it would mean a lap and that's major surgery. I'm glad that your docs are not pushing you to do that because the benefits of it are questionable. 

I think you are on the right track to push for further testing of your thyroid. What tests did they run for your thyroid?? I know from my own circumstance that even if a doctor says your results were "normal" that is usually far from the end of the story.


----------



## Sizzles

Well I know I have an underactive thyroid and I'm medicating for it, but sometimes it can go 'unstable' for no apparent reason, which is what my thinking is at the moment. I'll make sure I get the actual results so I can consult with my other doctor: Doctor Google! The endo thing does bother me. These are the symptoms listed online:


painful or heavy periods
pain in the lower abdomen (tummy), pelvis or lower back
pain during sexual intercourse
bleeding between periods
fertility problems

I often have painful, if not heavy, periods.
I have bleeding between periods, in the form of all the damn spotting!
Oh, and I appear to have fertility problems!

How can that not be worth considering? I don't want surgery, but I do want answers and I do want a baby. Surely that's not too much to ask!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Oh wow, it does seem like you have many of the symptoms of endo. I wonder why your doc dismissed it so quickly?


----------



## Sizzles

It's not like it's just one doctor either; there were 2 GPs, 2 fertility nurses and a consultant. one of the nurses is the one I've spoken to today, who still thinks it's unlikely.
I went on to read online that many women with endo don't even have symptoms! Well that doesn't follow what she said either!

I've had the blood tests and I asked them to check my blood count too, so next week I should get the results. I'm kind of hoping my thyroid is squiffy because otherwise I think there must be something wrong with me to feel like this all the time!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Those are the same symptoms of PCOS. Have they ruled that out as well? Sometimes PCOS and Endo can mimic each other. It could be something simple. Try not to get too frustrated.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Also, thyroid meds have to be adjusted frequently. Don't take them with iron or calcium or even within 4 hours of taking them. I'm betting you just need to regulate your thyroid stuff.


----------



## FireBaby

Cali - I'm kind of annoyed with my acu at the moment too. She's so expensive and she spends so little time explaining what the herbs are etc. 
When I went yesterday she looked at my charts and said they were not good (too choppy -like a sawtooth) and said that it was because I wasn't taking her herbs that month. She also asked if I had blocked tubes which has sent me on a crazy freakout. I mean a month ago she said my charts were perfect and now she's asking me if my tubes are blocked. The problem is she doesn't know and I think when an acupuncturist tries to make a diagnosis without getting real tests done they are grasping at straws. They just don't know. What happens if they aren't intuitive about something that day? My intuition can be off sometimes, I mean hell I think I'm preggy for 2 weeks out of every month ;)
Anyway enough ranting. I'm also annoyed because I have a hemorrhoid and she told me it was because I have too much 'heat' in my body. The last time I went there was too much 'dampness'. Feeling fed up with the whole thing today!
Not gonna take my prenatal for a few days until this 'roid clears up. boo hoo
Apologies for just jumping on and ranting!!


----------



## Sizzles

TurboTurtle80 said:


> Those are the same symptoms of PCOS. Have they ruled that out as well? Sometimes PCOS and Endo can mimic each other. It could be something simple. Try not to get too frustrated.




TurboTurtle80 said:


> Also, thyroid meds have to be adjusted frequently. Don't take them with iron or calcium or even within 4 hours of taking them. I'm betting you just need to regulate your thyroid stuff.

You worried me there for a moment! But I've looked up pcos (must've looked it up ages ago as well) and the only symptom I seem to have is infertility! I do get regular periods, it's just that I also get all the spotting alongside it. Also I've had an internal exam and transvaginal scan, ultrasound scan and hsg - wouldn't one or more have shown pcos? Plus, blood tests show that I do ov (and I feel it every month) which pcos sufferers don't seem to as much. Any way, I hear ya, but I don't think it's pcos. It's most likely to be the thyroid. In recent weeks I've been taking my thyroid meds at a different time to the prenatal vitamins, but prior to that I'd been taking them together in the morning, so maybe the iron has been preventing the absorbtion of the thyroid drugs - although I'd have thought it would have regulated again by now as it's been at least a month that I've been taking them separately. Ah well, I'll just have to see what the blood tests come back as.

Firebaby - the situation with your acu sounds really annoying. Your 'blocked tubes' question is a bit like when mine asked if endo had been ruled out; kind of knocks you sideways for a moment! I do sometimes feel as if she's making it up as she goes along. That's not to say I think it's a sham in any way, I really do think she's trying her best to fix me, but the one cycle my spotting was way reduced, she was very positive and attributing it to the acu, but then the next 2 months have been as bad as ever!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sizzles, I really hope it is your thyroid instead of endo. I think it's more likely to be your thyroid since it seems any sort of change can affect that. I know this must be an emotional roller coaster to go from worrying about endo to PCOS to your thyroid!



Firebaby, that is exactly what I hated about my old acu. She wouldn't explain anything and it got to the point where it was clear she didn't know what was going on. I wouldn't have held it against her as much if she had just said that she didn't know what was going on and recommended that I seek another opinion, but instead she just seemed to be experimenting. She also used to tell me at random times that I had too much heat and at others that I had too much dampness. It drove me crazy because she would tell me every single time to cut down on my dairy consumptom, because that leads to dampness. However, I would tell her over and over again that I hardly ever eat any dairy.

Anyway, sometimes it's just a matter of finding someone you're comfortable with. Dr. Liu turned out to be everything I wanted in an acu. I think she is a perfect complement to the FS I'm seeing. 

As for me, my problems with fatigue have just gotten worse. Yesterday I was really tired and my muscles were aching. I took my temp lastnight and I had a low grade fever. I looked so out of it, dh wanted me to go to the ER but I didn't think fatigue was an ER worthy symptom. I'm pretty sure this is not due to a bfp because yesterday morning my temp fell to a little below coverline and I am feeling cramps like AF is on her way. The muscle aches and fever are gone, but I still feel extremely fatigued. I've decided to cut out all of the supplements recommended by Dr. Liu for now because I'm a little worried that if I have a thyroid condition, they may be making things worse. Or I may be overdosing on a particular vitamin or something. I have one more week until my test results come back to see if I in fact have a thyroid problem and that day cannot come soon enough. In the meanwhile, I am miserable and PMSy. :(


----------



## FireBaby

Cali - so sorry to hear you are feeling so crappy :( sounds like its a good idea to cut out the herbs for the moment. Herbs can be really strong - so when they prescribe them without a complete picture of your diagnosis it could throw you out. I know you probably mentioned it in a post before but did your thyroid tests come out normal? 

Sizzles I hope you can get to the bottom of what is going on :( it sounds like you do not have PCOS. 

Even though I'm annoyed with my acu I have to admit that since I started taking her herbs again my pre Ov temps have gone down to normal again for the past 2 days (they were spiking kind of high and I was getting night sweats) I'm willing to give her herbs another month and see if my temps even out again like they did during the month I was on her herbs. And then I guess I'll just have to suck it up and take them until I get a BFP, even if it does seem a bit like I am on some kind of herbal drug!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Firebaby, sounds like the herbs are working for you! I'd definitely stay on them. 

My old acu had me on some herbs when I first started with her that seemed to really help, but she took me off after just one month for some reason. My new acu doesn't have me on Chinese herbs at all. These are vitamins by a company called Standard Process. They are whole food based supplements with a bunch of funky ingredients like "porcine stomach" and "porcine parotid gland". Since I am feeling much worse after six weeks of taking them, I am going to give it a rest. 

Oh, I have been checking for those thyroid tests anxiously 2+ times a day and I went back to read the paperwork from my docs office and found out that they will not be available for three weeks after the blood draw. So I have six more long days of waiting. :(


----------



## FireBaby

Waaaa Cali - 6 days must feel like a lifetime right now :( but don't worry you will have your answers soon. 
I just googled those vitamins they certainly aren't afraid of their odd animal parts in them!! Good idea to hold off on them until you get your tests back. I even stopped taking my prenatal for a few days because I think it is constipating me :( 
How many mg of Coq10 do you take?


----------



## CaliDreaming

FireBaby said:


> Waaaa Cali - 6 days must feel like a lifetime right now :( but don't worry you will have your answers soon.
> I just googled those vitamins they certainly aren't afraid of their odd animal parts in them!! Good idea to hold off on them until you get your tests back. I even stopped taking my prenatal for a few days because I think it is constipating me :(
> How many mg of Coq10 do you take?

Yes I am dying waiting for the results. I take 800 mg a day. Kroger had a good sale on the 400 mg tablets so I decided to take a huge dose a day. I haven't had any side effects, but no real difference in my cycle either. I'm going to continue taking it because it seems to be really good for older women.


----------



## Sizzles

CaliDreaming said:


> Oh, I have been checking for those thyroid tests anxiously 2+ times a day and I went back to read the paperwork from my docs office and found out that they will not be available for three weeks after the blood draw. So I have six more long days of waiting. :(

That's ridiculous! Why's it taking so long? I only have to wait a week in total.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sizzles said:


> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> That's ridiculous! Why's it taking so long? I only have to wait a week in total.
> 
> Yeah it's crazy! I think the results are probably back from the lab, but the doctor's office just takes it's time in reporting them. They have this online and telephone system for reporting, so I guess it's just a matter of reducing the workload on their staff. It has been a tough three weeks but my wait is almost over.Click to expand...


----------



## Nimyra

Hi - Mind if you join you? I've been doing acupuncture for several months (and did before when I was ttc my daughter.) I'm on my third cycle of TTC. 

I go to a community acupuncture clinic so its pretty inexpensive (which is good, because I couldn't afford it otherwsie) and my acupuncturist is pretty good. I'm not doing any herbs or anything :( because my acupuncturist isn't so much into that. I did take soy this month to help boost ovulation. 

My temps are a mess, but so far acupuncture hasn't been much help with that. I think I am ovulating this month, so hopefully things are getting better.

I also am hypothyroid and have adrenal issues. I take levothyroxine.


----------



## Sizzles

Nimyra said:


> I take levothyroxine.

SNAP! What dosage are you on? I'm on 150mg but had blood tested last week to re-check as I've been having symptoms again. Results in a few more days...

'Welcome' by the way! :hi:


----------



## Nimyra

Sizzles said:


> Nimyra said:
> 
> 
> I take levothyroxine.
> 
> SNAP! What dosage are you on? I'm on 150mg but had blood tested last week to re-check as I've been having symptoms again. Results in a few more days...
> 
> 'Welcome' by the way! :hi:Click to expand...

I take 75mcg. In the past I've taken anywhere from 25mcg up to 100mcg. My TSH is currently stable at 1.3 which is fine. I start getting bad fatigue when it gets higher than 2. I get my levels tested every 3-6 months.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Welcome Nimyra!!! How long did it take to conceive your first and did you take thyroid meds at the same time as the acu?? Do you think your pregnancy has affected your thyroid?? I have read that a lot of women start to have thyroid issues after pregnancy. Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Nimyra

No problem! I'm so bored and happy to chat about anything!

I had borderline low thyroid pre-pregnancy... probably for years to be honest and had chronic fatigue (probably related). I saw a Naturopath who told me that my tsh levels weren't good even though the were technically in the "high normal" range (4ish). She told me I was unlikely to get pregnant with my levels like that.

So I talked to my GP, who thankfully was willing to try me on meds. Immediately I noticed a difference in my energy level. We had me taking 50mg at that time (3 years ago) and my TSH was stable at around 1. 

I was also doing acupuncture at that time. 

When I got pregnant I needed to increase my dose to 75mg or 100mg. After giving birth I felt sort of "racey" like a lot of frenetic energy so I thought my thyroid was too high with the medication. We tested and this was true so I went off my levothyroxine all together. I didn't take any medication the whole time I was breastfeeding basically. After a year as nursing was winding down I felt tired again and went back on the meds.

I was TTC for 7 months with my husband before we learned that we had male factor infertility. Then I tried 2 cycles with a sperm donor and got pregnant on my second cycle. 

I'm hoping it won't take too long this time around. I'm trying every trick in the book to help things along... but I'm also on antidepressants now so I hope that doesn't mess things up. My OBGYN is fine with me ttc on my meds.


----------



## CaliDreaming

That is really interesting Nimyra and thanks for sharing. If it turns out I have a thyroid disorder I think I could learn a lot from your experience. I have had symptoms of being hyperthyroid for a long time. I had a feeling something wasn't right with me the first time I TTC because it took eight months. I got pregnant right after I quit caffeine cold turkey, which supposedly exacerbates hyper symptoms, so I think there may be a link. After I had my dd my body just went haywire and I have been TTC for a year now with no success. I have those "racy" feelings a lot, but then also periods where I am fatigued for no reason at all it seems. It's amazing to me how sneaky those thyroid symptoms are, because those kind of symptoms don't jump out at me as being something "wrong". 

I get my results back in a couple of days and I will be absolutely gutted if my thyroid is not the reason for my troubles because it describes what I've been feeling these past few months exactly. It seems from your experience that if I do have a thyroid disorder, it won't be something that I can manage just by acu alone, which would explain why I initially felt I was making progress which quickly stalled.


----------



## Nimyra

The acupuncture will help with anything hormonal/endocrine, but in my opinion, the medicine for hypothyroid is such a simple fix and does exactly what its supposed to do, why waste time. Over time, maybe you'll need less as your body heals, but getting symptom relief is great. 

I've learned over the last few years to tell by how I'm feeling how my thyroid is. If I'm fatigued or "spacey" - need more thyroid. If I'm feeling "racey" or pressure in my eyes, then I'm over-medicated. Eye issues are the #1 sign of hyperthyroid. 

In terms of interpreting your TSH levels once you get your results, between .5 and 2 is ideal. Some say .3 and 3. 

I don't know what they do for hyperthyroidism to be honest, so that is probably more complicated than just taking synthroid (levothyroxine).


----------



## CaliDreaming

I have the results back of my FSH and Estradiol tests back and they are great. My FSH was 5.41 and my Estradiol was .51, which are both smack dab in the middle of the normal ranges and excellent for a woman my age. I looked online and those are values that you'd expect to see in a woman in her twenties. I bet the acu and supplements I am taking had a lot to do with that.

I had an acu visit to day with Dr. Liu, and unfortunately that visit wasn't as encouraging. We started out with a heart stress test and it turns out my heart is stressed. I wasn't surprised. These days I am still tired, I hear my heart pounding, and I don't get a good night's sleep. I told her that I had stopped taking the supplements and wanted to take a break from them for now. She said okay, because obviously my body is not responding well to them. She did the muscle testing and still is not able to get to the root cause of what is causing my thyroid troubles. She said not to worry and that she sees a pattern a worsening symptoms frequently.

I did acu with the usual needles. I am not relaxed on the table anymore at all. I am anxious and want to get up these days. Afterward she took out the needles and did the bloodletting from my ears again. It wasn't as freaky this time because I was expecting it. So it was a pretty routine session, and I do seem to feel a little better afterward.

I've been going to Dr. Liu for six weeks now, and most of my symptoms--fatigue, heart palpitations, and restlessness, are getting worse. However, I was pleased that I had a heavier flow with AF though. Also, my tongue is changing and seems to be less red in back and more even everywhere else. I guess positive things are happening and things aren't just staying the same. Right now I just want to protect the positive things I've gotten out of acu while getting more aggressive treatment for my thyroiod. I am due to get my thryoid test results tomorrow so hopefully that will confirm what Dr. Liu has been telling me and I can get in to see an endocrinologist. 

Another interesting thing is that I got another email from my old acu yesterday. I hate to be flip floppy, but I feel l was a little too harsh on her. She seemed genuinely concerned and interested in what was going on with me. Also, my great FSH result is no doubt mostly due to her work. I have a problem that is very difficullt to diagnose and treat. Acu is known to be a gentle remedy that takes a lot of time, and who knows, if I had a year or so, maybe she could have fixed me. I wasn't seeing any improvements with my old acu, but I wasn't regressing either. I'm not inclined to go back to her, but I do appreciate her a little more.

So tomorrow I will be calling my FS bright and early to inquire about the results. It's been three weeks but it feels like it's been three years.


----------



## Nimyra

I can't wait to hear your thyroid results.

Sometimes I am relaxed when getting acupuncture and sometimes I feel restless. I asked my acupuncturist about this and he says that it is often because of the types of points he's doing. Seriously, the one time I was like, "I'm feeling impatient, I want to get off the table!" He said, "yeah, we were doing some points that can be like that."

He often does one either in my forehead or at the top of my head (or both) that help my mind calm down (since my pattern is that anytime he does points to give me more energy it goes right to my mind and I start churning with too many thoughts), the extra points help contain that and bring the energy back to my body.

I'm wondering if your acupuncturist is open to you having a chat about all this. A great practitioner (be that traditional doctor or alternative medicine) ought to be someone you can talk to about your concerns.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Nimyra, that is really interesting about your acu stimulating points to give you more energy. Dr. Liu is good about answering my questions so maybe she can tell me why I don't get relaxed on the table anymore. I know she is big on the needles in my skull to get at the brain/hypothalamus, but I'm not sure if she does any for energy or relaxation. My old acu would always put a needle in my forehead to help me relax, but it didn't always work. think part of the reason I'm so fatigued is that it feels like my body is going going going all the time so I'd prefer it if she'd use more points for relaxation.


----------



## Sizzles

Do you have your results Cali?

As for me, my full blood count came back fine, as did my thyroid function. Of course this is good, but doesn't explain why I sometimes go through phases of being soooo tired. Having said that, this cycle I've been 'normal', so perhaps it's a cyclical thing that I hadn't previously noticed.

Acu later this morning, so I'll report back later or tomorrow.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sizzles, nope, no results for me yet. :( I called and left a message with the office manager, but I haven't gotten a callback and still no results. I am resigned to the possibility that I won't know until I meet with the FS again on Thursday. The only reason I can think of for this delay is that the FS wants to go over the results with me herself before I see them. 

I guess it is somewhat of a mixed blessing that your thyroid results came back normal. Now there is a big question mark about what is causing your spotting and other symptoms. Are you going to be push to have that investigated further?


----------



## jojo-m

Hi sorry to crash but still subscribed to this thread from when it started so thought I'd share. I struggled to conceive my daughter and had spotting per and post menstruation even after having her. I also suffer with hormonal acne and in my quest to find a cute for that my spotting totally disappeared so thought I'd share-
1000mg starflower oil, 320mg saw palmetto and 30mg zinc. Whatever it was taken for the hormones are much more settled my skin is better and my period for the first time is just bright red flow start to finish with no spotting! X


----------



## Sizzles

CaliDreaming said:


> Sizzles, nope, no results for me yet. :( I called and left a message with the office manager, but I haven't gotten a callback and still no results. I am resigned to the possibility that I won't know until I meet with the FS again on Thursday. The only reason I can think of for this delay is that the FS wants to go over the results with me herself before I see them.
> 
> I guess it is somewhat of a mixed blessing that your thyroid results came back normal. Now there is a big question mark about what is causing your spotting and other symptoms. Are you going to be push to have that investigated further?

Sorry you're still waiting Cali. That really is bad!
As you say, although I'm pleased the results were good, it does still leave questions. I didn't think the thyroid was probably causing the spotting as I've been experiencing it for 18 months plus (before that I don't think I tracked it as much, although I'd be surprised if I hadn't noticed several days of spotting), and my thyroid was checked back in January. However, with the other symptoms, I had wondered whether it was 'unstable'. Still, the symptoms were worse towards the end of last cycle, so I thought (and acu agreed - it's a part of TCM!) maybe my body was just whacked at the end of that cycle; this cycle I've been fine!

I am having further investigations done. I may already have posted on here, but I spoke to the fertility nurse last week about the spotting and she has since spoken to the consultant. She called earlier this week and told me the consultant will see me in December to look at my cervix - lovely! So at least they're listening to me and taking me seriously. So any way, the appointment letter arrived today: Christmas Eve!!! Thanks for that! I think we're hosting Christmas, so I shall have to make sure people know not to come until mid afternoon as I'll be otherwise occupied having people peer up my whatsit!

*Session 14???*
Rather embarrassing today as I turned up for my 11.15 appointment, only to be told my appointment was at 10.30!!! Whoops! SOOO embarrassed! Any way, she agreed to still see me, though it was definitely rushed: no chat beforehand; straight down to business and the whole appointment only lasted 30 minutes. Ah well, I guess that makes up for the extra I got last time!

As it was all a bit of a blur, I didn't properly catch which points she used, so I might miss some. She did check my tongue andpulses before hand, but didn't comment.
1 in top of scalp
1 in forehead
2 in right wrist
1 in left wrist: hurt like hell! When she put it in I exclaimed, as the sensation shot down my hand into my thumb like an electric shock. Then when she removed the needle at the end, my wrist really hurt and was quite red. I didn't hold the steering wheel for the first couple of miles (with that hand!) as it was sore. Now I'm left with a large purple bruise on my inner wrist.
3 in tummy
1 behind each knee
1 around each ankle
1 on top of my foot (possibly both feet?)
I think I had a couple on my inner shins

So nothing really to report, except that she was working on 'invigorating' which she seems to do a lot! She was pleased my bloods were clear and that I'm seeing the consultant.

Now, the fertility nurse said on the phone that an appointment would be made for December. I'd previously been told to phone in December to get the ball rolling for IVF, but when I last spoke to her she said when I saw the consultant I should mention it and he would start it. However, my question is, since my appointment isn't until Christmas Eve, do you think I should phone early in December so the paperwork is started, or wait for the appointment, which will realistically mean paperwork won't be started until the new year? Obviously, although I don't _want_ IVF, I also don't want to wait any longer for a baby!


----------



## Sizzles

I meant to say, I didn't use CBFM this month (forgot to start it in time!) so not entirely sure of ov. Helpfully, I didn't get quite such strong ov pain this time to help identify it, but I reckon it was Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday. I'm going with Tuesday, partly because it's in the middle and partly because it's the most likely on previous cycles. Any way, just to say that these last couple of days I've been feeling quite crampy; nothing major, but just niggly. I think I get this on and off from ov to af, but possibly not so consistently.

Any way, that's me up to date. Any one else got anything to report?


----------



## Nimyra

>>>However, my question is, since my appointment isn't until Christmas Eve, do you think I should phone early in December so the paperwork is started, or wait for the appointment, which will realistically mean paperwork won't be started until the new year? Obviously, although I don't want IVF, I also don't want to wait any longer for a baby! 

I think you should get the paperwork started if possible. Of course IVF isn't ideal, but I find it removes some of my stress knowing that I have another avenue to pursue in the near future. And hopefully you'll get pregnant in the meantime and be able to cancel those appointments.


----------



## Nimyra

5 DPO and not much to report here. I think I'm going to go to acupuncture tomorrow morning.


----------



## Sizzles

It's very quiet on here...

Had acu today.

*Session 15*

Although spotting still started around 7dpo, there was far less of it this cycle, until yesterday, when I got up and thought my period had arrived as I'd had a bit of a 'gush' of blood! However, there was no pain and the bleeding subsided to mere spotting again, but more the level I'd expect than that I'd been experiencing for the last week. Last night I had a large clot. So anyway, I explained all this to the acu, and also that it was very dark, almost black blood. She felt that it might not be a bad thing and that it might be cleansing. When I explained that my wrist point had hurt so much last time, she linked to 2 things together, saying it suggested there was 'congestion' and the clot may have been the congestion clearing.
She asked how my mood/emotions had been and I told her that this is the first month for about 18 months when I haven't been tearful when the spotting started and/or when af arrived. I said I thought I was desensitised to it, but she said she thought I was emotionally stronger as she had worked a lot on that. Who knows!
So not so many needles today, but here's what I had:

1 on my inner right wrist
1 on left wrist - not the same position as the right
4 on tummy, below navel, sort of like a long diamond shape laying sideways across my tummy, so one above the other below navel, then one either side
1 on each inner knee
1 on each leg part way down my shin - inner leg again
1 around each inner ankle
1 on left foot, on the fleshy bit between big toe and the next toe
1 on right foot, on the inner sold, just below toe joint

She burnt moxa on my tummy points and I did actually feel quite relaxed today.
When we'd finished, I told her that I shall have to stop going for a while as finances are tight. I also said that having gone from bbt charting to cbfm to acu, with a bit of reflexology thrown in for good measure, that it might not be a bad idea to lay off the therapies! So we've left it that I will contact her if there are any developments and that I may well get in touch in the new year when IVF is imminent.

So as for this thread, I kind of feel like I shouldn't be contributing any more, but I probably shall, or at least I'll be reading what everyone's up to.
I wish you all lots of luck and hope the acu is more successful for you than it has been so far for me.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hi Sizzles. I hope you continue to check in from time to time. I've really enjoyed chatting with you on here. I totally understand stopping acu for the time being. I think there are some problems that are really complicated and maybe acu would have worked months down the line, but when you're ready to start a family, that is just too much time. 

I've still been going to my acu appointments, but I haven't been posting about them as much since they have been become pretty routine. I'm not expecting any huge breakthroughs anymore.

I realize I forgot to post about my FS appointment after emoting about it in my journal. I was pretty upset after it because I had expected some clear answers. I got a lot of confusing information but no real answers. My thyroid results were not as clear as I would have liked. My TSH was 0.55, which is a very low or borderline result, but not low enough for me to get treated. My FS thought that was just fine and didn't think it warranted any further testing or treatment. 

Dh's SA turned out to be fine, but with low morphology and low normal motility. FS said his numbers should have been good enough to get me pregnant. 

The results of my HSG were the most distressing of all. Left tube was fine and the right one was blocked. The radiologist thought the right tube was in spasm. The intern who looked at it thought that she saw a little bit of dye spilling out of it. The FS thought there was a definite block because the dye went into the tube a little way and abruptly stopped. She mentioned quickly that whatever caused the right tube to block could have damaged the functioning of the left tube, but she really did not seem to be concerned about it at all. No further HSGs are to be done. 

The FS is going to put me on a mix of Clomid and injectibles. I was still worried about the right tube, but she assured me that she would not have me do it if she didn't think there was a reasonable chance of success. I had a large cyst on my left ovary--the side I thought I ovulated from. I am to go on CD3 to get an ultrasound to see if the cyst has gone down and I can start the Clomid/injectibles.

I was so emotional after my appt. I felt like it all had been a waste of time. Especially on the tubes where three different doctors had looked at it and came to three different conclusions, but no followup testing was done. I was also frustrated on the thyroid tests. With my symptoms, I couldn't believe there was no follow up. I understand that you can't rule out a thyroid problem with just a TSH test. 

I calmed down over the weekend, and I decided to pay for my own thyroid testing with the T3 and T4 levels and to consult and endo if necessary. I've decided to go through with the Clomid treatment my FS is recommending, even though I'm worried that the underlying cause of my troubles is not being addressed. I still firmly believe that my thyroid is out of whack, and that is what is causing the cysts on my ovaries and my fertility troubles. 

I am going to continue with acu not only to help me to get pregnant, but because I did get the feeling that all of my symptoms were being taken into account and that she was doing her best to find the root cause.


----------



## Sizzles

CaliDreaming said:


> Hi Sizzles. I hope you continue to check in from time to time. I've really enjoyed chatting with you on here. I totally understand stopping acu for the time being. I think there are some problems that are really complicated and maybe acu would have worked months down the line, but when you're ready to start a family, that is just too much time.
> 
> I've still been going to my acu appointments, but I haven't been posting about them as much since they have been become pretty routine. I'm not expecting any huge breakthroughs anymore.
> 
> I realize I forgot to post about my FS appointment after emoting about it in my journal. I was pretty upset after it because I had expected some clear answers. I got a lot of confusing information but no real answers. My thyroid results were not as clear as I would have liked. My TSH was 0.55, which is a very low or borderline result, but not low enough for me to get treated. My FS thought that was just fine and didn't think it warranted any further testing or treatment.
> 
> Dh's SA turned out to be fine, but with low morphology and low normal motility. FS said his numbers should have been good enough to get me pregnant.
> 
> The results of my HSG were the most distressing of all. Left tube was fine and the right one was blocked. The radiologist thought the right tube was in spasm. The intern who looked at it thought that she saw a little bit of dye spilling out of it. The FS thought there was a definite block because the dye went into the tube a little way and abruptly stopped. She mentioned quickly that whatever caused the right tube to block could have damaged the functioning of the left tube, but she really did not seem to be concerned about it at all. No further HSGs are to be done.
> 
> The FS is going to put me on a mix of Clomid and injectibles. I was still worried about the right tube, but she assured me that she would not have me do it if she didn't think there was a reasonable chance of success. I had a large cyst on my left ovary--the side I thought I ovulated from. I am to go on CD3 to get an ultrasound to see if the cyst has gone down and I can start the Clomid/injectibles.
> 
> I was so emotional after my appt. I felt like it all had been a waste of time. Especially on the tubes where three different doctors had looked at it and came to three different conclusions, but no followup testing was done. I was also frustrated on the thyroid tests. With my symptoms, I couldn't believe there was no follow up. I understand that you can't rule out a thyroid problem with just a TSH test.
> 
> I calmed down over the weekend, and I decided to pay for my own thyroid testing with the T3 and T4 levels and to consult and endo if necessary. I've decided to go through with the Clomid treatment my FS is recommending, even though I'm worried that the underlying cause of my troubles is not being addressed. I still firmly believe that my thyroid is out of whack, and that is what is causing the cysts on my ovaries and my fertility troubles.
> 
> I am going to continue with acu not only to help me to get pregnant, but because I did get the feeling that all of my symptoms were being taken into account and that she was doing her best to find the root cause.

Sorry to hear you've been on such a rollercoaster Cali! :hugs: I can't believe they haven't been more helpful where your tubes are concerned.

Right, as for the thyroid thing, I've attached a link to a forum discussion about TSH and T4 (the other thyroid hormone which you're referring to which should/could be checked) levels. You'll recognise me on there! The reading I referred to was for TSH and it was 0.48, which everyone seems to think is fine, so I'd think your 0.55 is also fine. My more recent reading was also around that mark, so they consider my medication to be stable (if you're getting similar readings without meds it suggests you don't need them.) However, I too worry about my T4 levels as these aren't checked as part of my regular thyroid checks and they can cause problems.

https://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/pregna...thyroid-and-pregnancy?msgid=33842704#33842704

Fingers crossed for the clomid approach!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sizzles thanks so much for that link! Thyroid issues are sooo tricky. From what I can understand, even if your TSH is within normal limits, you would definitely need to look at your Free T3 and Free T4 levels to be able to rule out a thyroid condition. Many docs only look at TSH which is a problem because that can fluctuate quite a bit during the day and because sometimes TSH doesn't change right away in response to changing T3 and T4 levels. Also, ideally TSH should be within 1 and 2 so if it's outside of that range, you'd definitely want to look at the actual free T3 and free T4 levels. 

I am still just learning about this myself, but I think if you have any doubt about your thyroid functioning, you should get your free T3 and free T4 levels tested. If those levels come back in normal range for me then I will be able to let it go but definitely not just on TSH.


----------



## Pazienza

Hi everybody,

I had used TCM before my first pregnancy and would like to give it a shot for our TTCying.
In 2008 I had "Jin Gui Shen Qi Wan" (sexoton Pills - Eight Rehmannia Formula Pills).

Did someone here have success with this formula too?


----------

